#ubuntu-es 2010-11-08
<thecdggseries> en mount point no me deja poner nada
<rosa> vale gracias :)
<hiko_hitokiri> rosa, cual problema
<thecdggseries> hay dios le puse delete
<thecdggseries> ahora si me da opcion
<chilicuil> hiko_hitokiri: no puede ver videos en youtube, ni escuchar audio me parece
<rosa> no puedo ver ni oir videos de youtube
<thecdggseries> primary o logical?
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: logical
<hiko_hitokiri> y si tenes  el plugin?
<thecdggseries> begining o end?
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: trata de subir la mayor cantidad de capturas, este punto es crucial
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: begginig
<chilicuil> beginning*
<thecdggseries> use as?
<chilicuil> ext4
<rosa> tengo instalado el plugin de mozilla
<hiko_hitokiri> rosa, si tenes puesto el plugin
<rosa> si
<hiko_hitokiri> el noon-free
<thecdggseries> y mount point / no_
<dabor> rosa, ejecuta about:plugins en firefox a ver si te aparece listado
<rosa> el noon-free no
<thecdggseries> si no?
<rosa> instalo el noon-free?
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: sip, /
<hiko_hitokiri> pues puede ser ese el problema
<dabor> rosa, no aparece como non-free
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<dabor> rosa, vas a ver algo como Nombre de archivo: libflashplayer.so
<hiko_hitokiri> non-free
<rosa> vale
<hiko_hitokiri> solo pone flash y busca el non-free
<hiko_hitokiri> en el synaptic
<thecdggseries> quedo asi http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=122266
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: genial, dale siguiente
<rosa> el non-free ya lo he instalado y sigo con el mismo problema
<thecdggseries> ok
<dabor> rosa, verifica que este bien, con el comando que te indiqué
<rosa> donde ejecuto ese comando?
<thecdggseries> y ya para terminar http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=122267
<thecdggseries> para que no haya ningun susto
<thecdggseries> rosa, en el terminal
<dabor> rosa, <dabor> rosa, ejecuta about:plugins en firefox a ver si te aparece listado
<thecdggseries> ups
<rosa> ok
<chilicuil> lo leo thecdggseries
<thecdggseries> todo correcto?
<chilicuil> thecdggseries: sip
<thecdggseries> ok a instalar
<thecdggseries> gracias
<rosa> command not found
<rosa> me dice
<thecdggseries> rosa, estas con el beta?
<chilicuil> rosa: es que eso es en firefox, abres una nueva pestaña y lo pegas
<rosa> estoy desde la 9.10
<thecdggseries> no me refiero al firefox
<thecdggseries> es solo en firefox?
<thecdggseries> o es en todos los navegadoreS?
<rosa> me digisteis en la terminal
<thecdggseries> yo me confundi lo siento
<rosa> ah ok
<rosa> ya tengo la pantalla
<rosa> como os la muestro? con pastebin?
<thecdggseries> si
<chilicuil> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<dabor> rosa, no lo muestres, unicamente fijate que este flashplayer en el llistado
<thecdggseries> pero has probado otro navegador?
<rosa> ok
<rosa>     Archivo: libflashplayer.so
<rosa>     Versión:
<rosa>     Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102
<rosa> este?
<dabor> rosa, si perfecto
<rosa> ok
<dabor> rosa, reinicia el firefox y prueba nuevamente en youtube
<rosa> ok
<rosa> me dice "an error occurred, please try again later.
<dabor> rosa, parece un problema de youtube, prueba con otro video
<rosa> ok
<pipo65> alguien sabe con q nombre esta e17 en los repo
<dabor> rosa, tenés speedy?
<chilicuil> pipo65: no esta, en los oficiales
<pipo65> una ves lo instale
<pipo65> sabes en cual esta
<pochomon> buenas noches
<pipo65> tengo los partner y lo otros
<xangua> pipo65: no hay e17 en el repositorio ya que es una versión en desarrollo, está e16 creo
<dabor> pipo65, en debian como e17, lo habrás instalado en debian?
<pipo65> a capas
<pipo65> q fue en debia
<pipo65> n
<rosa> no se que es speedy
<pochomon> uy
<pochomon> ahora si
<rosa> veo algunos videos de algunas paginas y de otras no
<pochomon> buenas noches
<chilicuil> pipo65: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916690
<pipo65> encontre e16 chilicuil
<chilicuil> pipo65: ahi anuncian unos repositorios, no tengo idea si aun son validos, yo lo instale desde svn con easy_e17
<rosa> a lo mejor os sirve de ayuda que cuando instale ubuntu esta tarde le cogi para ver los archivos de flas el plugin que me ofrecian los de shockwave
<chilicuil> pochomon: buenas
<pochomon> algun buen juego para ubuntu
<pipo65> gracias chilicuil
<pochomon> hola :D
<pipo65> mirare los repo
<rosa> a lo mejor es incompatible
<txomon> buenasç
<txomon> estais¿?
<txomon> esto matandome el cerebro para consguir hacer funcionar este script, y lo ultimo que me falta, es pasar una frase a lista de palabras
<txomon> vamos de fila a columna
<merku> alguien sabe como isntalar yum en slackware ?
<txomon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527912/
<chilicuil> rosa: ummm, puede ser
<chilicuil> rosa: aunque el sistema de actualizacion de ubuntu deberia mantenerlo al dia...
<chilicuil> @_@
<rosa> si pero, quien me ha dado el ofrecimiento de que si queria instalar el plugin es mozilla, no ubuntu
<rosa> o sea el firefox
<chilicuil> pero despues de eso se inicio un dialogo como los que usa ubuntu para instalar paquetes, no?
<rosa> creo que si pero no se exactamente de quien era el dialogo
<rosa> creo que era de firefox
<rosa> o sea no lo instalé a traves de los repositorios del synaptic
<rosa> no se si me explico
<rosa> aparecian 3 opciones
<rosa> una era de la pagina de adobe
<xangua> rosa: usas un sistema de 32 o 64bit¿
<rosa> y las otras 2 ponian algo de GNU
<rosa> 32 bits
<xangua> rosa: desinstalaste algo relacionado con pulseaudio¿
<chilicuil> rosa y cual dices que instalaste?
<xangua> pulseaudio, alsa, nada de eso te suena o hiciste modificaciones recientement¿¿
<rosa> nop, pero si te sirve de algo... al principio antes de instalar nada de codecs ni nada se veia y se escuchaba perfectamente el youtube
<rosa> instalé creo recordar el que ponia GNU
<xangua> ya sabes, el tipo de detalles que debes dar en vez de esperar que alguien adivine
<rosa> y no recuerdo muy bien cual de los 2
<xangua> rosa: instalaste gnash¿
<dabor> merku, no he visto que slackware necesite yum
<xangua> instalaste dos plugins rosa¿¿
<rosa> pero a parte tambien he instalado a traves d elos repositorios del synaptic el plugin para flash de mozilla (pero no el non-free)
<xangua> entonces instalaste 3 plugins¿¿ aclaralo ya
<rosa> si he instalado varios
<rosa> o sea
<rosa> ahora mismo tengo
<rosa> supuestamente
<rosa> el non-free
<rosa> luego el de mozilla
<rosa> y el que me recomendó la pagina web del firefox
<xangua> 1. no puedes tener más de 1 plugin a la vez 2. si tienes 2 o más desinstala TODOS 3. instalas luego unicamente l d adobe (sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer)
<chilicuil> rosa: y cuando paso eso, te desinstalo los demas?
<rosa> o sea deberia tener 3 al menos
<dabor> rosa, GNU? no sería gnash?
<chilicuil> rosa: no puedes tener los 3
<rosa> vale
<xangua> claro lo último en el caso que seas partidaria de adobe o simplemente quieras ver todos los videos flash, blabkbla
<rosa> entendido
<rosa> yo no soy partidaria de adobe
<rosa> solo quiero ver todos los videos
<rosa> xD
<chilicuil> rosa: para ver todos los videos, lamentablemente tienes que usar el de adobe =(
<xangua> y para la próxima no esperes a que llegue algún adivino con su bola de cristal rosa
<rosa> vale
<rosa> jeje
<rosa> y como desinstalo todos mediante synaptic?
<xangua> abres el centro de software y buscas: gnash swfdec y flashplugin
<rosa> el centro te refieres al synaptic no?
<dabor> rosa, puede ser synaptic
<rosa> ok
<dabor> rosa, el que te resulte más cómodo
<rosa> vale
<rosa> 1 segundo
<rosa> lo que no se como desinstalar el que me ofrecia el firefox
<rosa> los que dependen del synaptic ya estan desinstalados
<rosa> pero este que te digo no lo se
<dabor> rosa, vuelve a comprobar con about:plugins que solo hay una version
<rosa> ok
<rosa> me salen muchas listas o sea... para div-x, para dvd,...
<rosa> cual de las listas es?
<dabor> rosa, unicamente las que digan flash player
<rosa> puede ser para shockwave flash?
<rosa> ok
<dabor> rosa, esa
<dabor> rosa, y nada que diga gnash
<rosa> ok
<rosa> ya esta
<rosa> no hay nada que diga flash player
<merku> dabor,  como qeu no viste que necesite yum
<dabor> rosa, gnash es un plugins para flash pero libre
<merku> y como bajo las aplicaciones?
<rosa> hay una que dice esto
<rosa> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash
<rosa> esa hay que borrarla tambien?
<dabor> merku, este no es el canal de slackware pero dale una mirada a swaret, slapt-get -...etc
<dabor> rosa, tiene que haber solo una
<rosa> ok 1 seg
<merku> ok gracias
<merku> pregunte aca porque en el otro canal se que estan todos asusentes
<rosa> no entiendo
<rosa> algo va mal
<dabor> merku, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<rosa> creo que he eliminado todos los plugins
<rosa> pero no lo se
<dabor> rosa, no hay problema, instala nuevamente el flash
<rosa> pero el non-free?
<rosa> o cual?
<xangua> sudo apt-get purge mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ; reinicias el navegador
<rosa> mira
<rosa> he hecho un pantallazo
<rosa> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/3377/pantallazoiuf.png
<rosa> mira aqui lo que sale
<dabor> rosa, vas a tener que desintalar el gnash
<rosa> eso es lo que queriais ver?
<rosa> ok
<dabor> rosa y despues instalar el flash non free, xangua te dejó un comando
<rosa> busco en el synaptic gnash y lo desinstalo?
<dabor> rosa, utiliza el comando que pegó xangua
<rosa> si pero primero debo eliminar el gnash no?
<dabor> rosa, no
<dabor> rosa, el comando lo hace todo
<rosa> ah ok
<rosa> que ya va inlcuido en el pack no?
<rosa> xD
<rosa> jeje
<rosa> estoy con los comandos que me ha pasado xangua
<rosa> esta eliminando todo
<rosa> ya ha acabado
<rosa> ahora?
<rosa> ok
<rosa> funciona perfectamente
<rosa> ;)
<dabor> rosa, ok
<dabor> rosa, el problema era ese, que tenias el gnash y el flash juntos y se chocan ;-)
<rosa> jejeje
<rosa> xD
<rosa> ok
<rosa> muchisimas gracias a todos
<rosa> perdonad la ignorancia
<xangua> jum
<rosa> menudos lios se montan
<rosa> jeje
<Sadlymistaken> hello
<rosa> un saludo
<rosa> buenas nches
<rosa> noches
<Sadlymistaken> wenas nuches rosa
<chilicuil> hola Sadlymistaken
<michigan_y_johan> buenas noches
<Sadlymistaken> hola chilicuil y michigan_y_johan
<Sadlymistaken> ¬¬ si te cambias el nick, raro no?
<michigan> soy colombiano
<michigan> algien abla español
<chilicuil> yop o/
<Sadlymistaken> todos..
<Sadlymistaken> este canal es en castellano/español..
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> si tienes alguna duda, solo explicalá, y quien sepa te contextará
<michigan> ustedes conosen sobre linux
<michigan> ubuntu
<Sadlymistaken> Linux/Debian/Ubuntu/Kubuntu.,...
<chilicuil> y los que no, te crearemos mas dudas =)
<Sadlymistaken> ains michigan, que indeciso eres jajaja... tan sólo pregunta!!! xD
<michigan> es la primer vez que entro a este canal uy esperoq eu me srva para despejar mis dudas
<Sadlymistaken> a ver, cuentanos esas dudas
<Sadlymistaken> y bienvenido
<michigan> gracias
<dabor> michigan, muchas dudas se despejan buscando en google
<Sadlymistaken> bueno dabor, tu dejale preguntar...
<Sadlymistaken> si vemos que la duda es explicable en google, se lo diremos
<pedro_> Hola buenas noches a todos/as soy nuevo tanto en Ubuntu como por aqui,y ando mas despistado que paá noel en un Carrefour jeje
<Sadlymistaken> tampoco es que haya mucha gente preguntando en estos momentos.. no?
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, no dije que no pregunte
<Sadlymistaken> hola pedro_ , bienvenido, a ver Despistao... ¿que has perdido?
<Sadlymistaken> ah, perdon, dabor.
<pedro_> je jejeje hola sadlmistaken
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, si tiene la cuota al día puede preguntar :-)
<michigan> yo ya intale ubuntu en uno de los discos de mi pc
 * chilicuil se pone nervioso, quiere que alguien pregunte algo
<pedro_> Hola dabor
<michigan> pero no funciona bien
<dzup2> jajaja, yo ya me termine de comer las uñas y nada que se pr3egunta
<Sadlymistaken> si michigan? que cosa no funciona bien? que es lo que quieres hacer que no te funciona?
<michigan> no  entra el interner
<dabor> hola pedro_
<dabor> pedro_, como te fue con el comando?
<michigan> ni de modem ni el movil
<pedro_> pues resulta que he instalado el ubuntu 10.04 y si no le pongo el pendrive desde donde lo instalé no arranca
<Sadlymistaken> michigan, te conectas a internet con el cable ethernet enchufado, o por wifi en tu casa?
<michigan> y nose si tal vez necesite driver o algo asi
<pedro_> y para más inrri no me reconoce la orden sudo
<michigan> los he probado juntos y ninguno me funciona
<michigan> tengo dos discos uno con unbuntu y otro con windos xp
<dabor> pedro_, cuando escribes el comando que error te dá? estás escribiendo correctamente tu contraseña?
<michigan> en xp todo funcina bien
<michigan> peto en ubuntu no
<pedro_> me dice sudo orden no encontrada
<michigan> y los drivers qu vienen col la board
<Sadlymistaken> michigan, en esta dirección te lo explica todo; http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/120964
<pedro_> si eso creo que la pongo bién
<michigan> ire al link y ahora buelvo
<michigan> grcias
<dabor> pedro_, donde estas escribiendo el comando?
<pedro_> en un terminal dabor
<chilicuil> alguien sabe si se le puede agregar un sonido de fondo a un video con audio sin que este lo 'sobreescriba', lo he intentado con $ mencoder  -ovc copy -oac copy -audiofile explicacion.mp3 screencast_3.mkv -o screencast-final.mp4, pero me pasa justo eso, me sobreescribe el audio de la explicacion
<dabor> pedro_, y que error te tira?
<pedro_> lo he intentado  ahoramismo con el pendrive puesto
<pedro_> y ahora me tira algo muy largo ¿lo puedo poner aqui?
<pedro_> ¿se puede copiar y pegar aqui?
<dabor> pedro_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dabor> pedro_, y pegas unicamente el link
<pedro_> un momento
<pedro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/527930/
<pedro_> ya lo pegué
<dabor> pedro_, el error es usar sdb1
<pedro_> es que el sdb1 es lo que me indica como disco duro dabor
<dabor> pedro_, el disco master siempre es sda
<dabor> sdb1 es una particion del segundo disco
<pedro_> te haré caso dabor pero es que antes lo puse así y me dijo que nones
<pedro_> pero si solo tengo 1 disco duro
<pedro_> ¿me podrias poner otra vez el comando dabor?
<dabor> pedro_, entonces el sdb1 es el pendrive
<dabor> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<dabor> papel y lapiz
<pedro_> ahhh pues será en pendrive,claro
<dabor> pedro_, el ubuntu en que particion lo instalaste?
<dabor> pedro_, seguro que está instalado en el disco no?
<pedro_> mira dabor ahora me ha puesto esto,Installation finished. No error reported
<pedro_> eso quiere decir que está bien verdad?
<pedro_> lo que yo digo, más despistaoque papá noel en el carrefour
<dabor> pedro_, empezaste diciendo que habias instalado ubuntu 10.04, espero que hay sido asi
<pedro_> si dabor eso es lo instalé en el disco duro,
<pedro_> al menos eso creo, por que si le quito el pendrive sigue funcionando, el problema es que si lo apago o reinicio, no arranca sin el pendrive
<dabor> pedro_, en fin..veamos.....reinicia y deberia bootear desde el disco
<pedro_> pero si se lo pongo,arranca desde el disco duro normalmente es muy raro
<pedro_> reinicio? pero sin el pendrive verdad?
<pedro_> voy a probar
<chaacmool> guenas
<chaacmool> tengo un problema, a ver si alguien me puede iluminar, mi netbook, no lee las tarjetas SD, la lectora es nativa del netbook
<chaacmool> o al menos que me remitan a algun lugar donde encuentre informacion relativa, ya busque con el google y no me aparecio nada
<colo> chaacmool, probaste con otra tarjeta?
<chaacmool> mmm
<chaacmool> no, dejame intentar
<chaacmool> tengo 2
<dabor> chaacmool, prueba a ver si por lo menos la reconoce: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages y la insertas, a ver que info te tira
<pedro> dabor?
<dabor> pedro, .
<pedro> arreglado dabor
<dabor> pedro, suerte
<pedro> eres un genio chico
<pedro> muchisimas gracias amigo,
<dabor> pedro, nada, es un simple comando
<dabor> pedro, me alegro que funcione
<pedro> ahora me queda un mar de patinazos por dar jejejeje
<dabor> pedro, empieza por leer las guias y tutoriales de uso
<pedro> no se para que son el 90% de los programas que he visto en la pestaña donde pone centro de sofware ubuntu
<pedro> ¿dabor hay algún sitio donde pueda acceder a los tutos que se encuentren más o menos agrupados?
<dabor> pedro, hay miles de aplicaciones, empieza por usar las que ya estan instaladas
<chaacmool> me mando este mensaje, o sea que si la "ve" pero no la lee: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<chaacmool> como ves dabor?
<dabor> pedro, hay muchos lugares, hay que buscar: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/
<pedro> ¿hay muchas equibalencias a los programas de windows?
<dabor> pedro, hay equivalentes y hay más alternativas
<pedro> ahh bueno dabor pues lo dicho, que muchisimas gracias y  un cordial saludo amigo
<magu42> pedro» mira aqui      http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/index-spanish.html
<dabor> pedro, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Aplicaciones_y_equivalencias
<pedro> magu hola,encantado, muchas gracias
<chaacmool> dabor? me mando este mensaje, que opinas, aparentemente la "ve" pero no la lee,   new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<dabor> chaacmool, si lo vi
<dabor> chaacmool, lsmod|grep mmc
<dabor> chaacmool, te informa algo?
<chaacmool> no me manda ninguna respuesta
<dabor> chaacmool, lsmod | grep ehci
<chaacmool> nada mi buen
<chaacmool> no me manda nada
<mrojas6996> Hola otra vez
<mrojas6996> necesito ayuda urgente
<dabor> chaacmool, sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<mrojas6996> tengo instalado Lubuntu o LXDE en el mismo disco duro que windows, pero en el GRUB, ¡no aparece para entrar a windows!
<pedro> bueno ya he tomado buena nota de las direcciones que me habeis puesto dabor y magu,muy agradecido amigos
<mrojas6996> y necesito arreglar esto cuanto antes
<dabor> mrojas6996, urgente nada, ejecuta sudo update-grub y comprueba que se agrega win
<pedro> mrojas no desesperes aqui hay magos de linux creeme
<mrojas6996> ok, ya aplique lo que dijo dabor, a ver si se agrego window$
<mrojas6996> gracias
<dabor> cuac
<chaacmool> naaa, tampoco dabor
<dabor> chaacmool, el comando te dió algun error?
<chaacmool> no me manda nada
<dabor> chaacmool, http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/18/solved-unable-to-enumerate-usb-device-disabling-ehci_hcd/
<chaacmool> no, no me da errores, simplemente no me manda ningun mensaje
<pedro> bueno dabor, me marcho a trastear el nuevo juguete jejejejej que me queda mucho por aprender, pero es un gran lujo contar con persoas como tu que ayudan desinteresadamente xao
<dabor> pedro, bueno, empieza aprendiendo lo mas basico
<mrojas6996> Hola de nuevo
<mrojas6996> apliqué lo que me dijom dabor, pero no funcionó
<mrojas6996> aun no aparece Windows en el grub
<mrojas6996> estoy usando Lubuntu 10.10
<mrojas6996> solo diré tambien que en la carpeta de grub no aparece menu.lst, por lo que es Grub2
<dabor> mrojas6996, no necesitabas reiniciar para saber eso, el mismo comando te hace un listado de los SO reconocidos
<chaacmool> caray, mi conocimiento no llega a trastear tanto dabor, si desabilito el hcd ¿como leería mi tarjeta?
<dabor> chaacmool, busca otra solución, es la unica que encontré que dice solved
<mrojas6996> dabor, ¿Podrias repetirme el comando y por favor no hablarme regañado?
<mrojas6996> soy usuario nuevo en linux, no se nada de eso
<dabor> mrojas6996, jajaja
<dabor> mrojas6996, te lo decía nada mas para que te evites el reinicio
<mrojas6996> bueno no importa, pero cuando ejecuté el comando, no aparecio nungun otro SO
<chaacmool> ya esta amigo seguire buscando algo qu me satisfaga
<chaacmool> gracias de cualquier manera
<mrojas6996> apareció Generating Grub.cfg y las 3 imagenes del kernel vmzlinux
<mrojas6996> y depsues mas nada
<mrojas6996> *despues
<colo> chaacmool,  sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<mrojas6996> lo curioso es que el volumen de windows esta montado, y en gparted no aparece defectuoso
<dabor> mrojas6996, en lugares-equipo ves la particion de windows?
<mrojas6996> sip
<mrojas6996> aunque aqui no aparece el menú lugares
<mrojas6996> solo lo vi por las carpetas que habia en ese volumen
<mrojas6996> por eso es extraño que en el grub no aparezca
<chaacmool> va que va, nomas nada de nada, ¿será algun problema del bios? pero no puede ser porque tengo instalado el win 7 para correr una aplicacion de mi chamba, y ahí las lee
<mrojas6996> aunque te comento que al principio el grub no se instalo en el MBR, por lo que lo volvi a instalar y ahi funciono, pero despues note que la opcion de windows no estaba
<mix\\> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<mrojas6996> a veces necesito usar entorno windows, por eso junte ambos sistemas en el disco
<mrojas6996> pero kubot, solo necesito tocar alguna parte del grub2 para asi, poder restaurar la opcion de windows, la cual no esta
<dabor> mrojas6996, prueba sudo os-prober
<dabor> mrojas6996, prueba sudo os-prober
<mrojas6996> enseguida
<dabor> mrojas6996, y despues sudo update-grub
<mrojas6996> me dice que os-prober no esta instalado
<mrojas6996> ¿como lo instalo?
<dabor> mrojas6996, como cualquier paquete
<mrojas6996> ok, voy a synaptic
<dabor> mrojas6996, apt-get install os-prober
<dabor> mrojas6996, con sudo
<mrojas6996> ok
<mrojas6996> esto fue lo que dijo Os-prober
<mrojas6996> mauricio@lubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo os-prober
<mrojas6996> /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<mrojas6996> mauricio@lubuntu-desktop:~$
<dabor> mrojas6996, sudo update-grub
<mrojas6996> Esto dijo sudo update-grub:
<mrojas6996> mauricio@lubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo update-grub
<mrojas6996> Generating grub.cfg ...
<mrojas6996> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<mrojas6996> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<mrojas6996> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<mrojas6996> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<dabor> no pegues todo
<dabor> mrojas6996, eso, que no pegues todo, con decir que ya apareció listado es suficiente
<dabor> mrojas6996, ahora reinicia tu sistema
<mrojas6996> solo una preguntica mas
<mrojas6996> se que ya pregunté esto antes, pero ¿habra alguna alternativa de compiz para LXDE o Lubuntu?
<dabor> mrojas6996, ni idea
<dabor> google debe saber
<mrojas6996> buscaré en google a ver
<mrojas6996> aunque se me dificultó un poco instalar los drivers del AGP 2x Nvidia, pero espero que funcione bien
<charley__> hola tarola, alguien me puede explicar como instalar un .tar.bz2??
<dabor> charley__, que programa es? no está en el centro de software?
<charley__> nop, el programa es Skulltag, es un puerto para jugar Doom en linea.
<dabor> charley__, dale una leida al readme
<dabor> charley__, si te dice que hay que compilarlo te deberia dar las instrucciones
<charley__> no viene con readme u.u
<dabor> charley__, sino http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compilar_programas
<charley__> le dare otras vueltas, grax igual.
<Licuadora> esto es una emergencia
<CuriousX> evacuen el edificio =P
<Licuadora> Mi compu no arranca, bueno, solo entra a la pantalla de LOGIN pero no me da la opcion de entrar a una sesion
<Licuadora> solo se queda ahi, con la pantalla rosa de fondo
<dabor> rosa?
<dabor> que feo eso
<dzup2> jajaa
<Licuadora> quise entrar con CTRL-ALT F1, pero me dice que ya e iniciado una sesion
<dzup2> te gaytizaron tu maquina
<Licuadora> dabor: si, es la pantalla de default en 10.04
<Licuadora> rosa con morado... lo se, GAY
<Licuadora> como sea, que puedo hacer para iniciar?
<dabor> Licuadora, que hiciste para que pase eso?
<dzup2> andubo como root ultimamente con nautilus o algo asi?
<Licuadora> debo agregar que antes de esto, quite mi PCI wifi para meter la PCI de sonido, ya me habia funcionado ayer, pero como queria musica, hice esa operacion
<dabor> Licuadora, no creo que eso tenga nada que ver
<dabor> Licuadora, creando otro usuario te deja entrar?
<Licuadora> dabor: no me deja hacer nada, solo tengo la pantall rosa de la muerte de fondo
<CuriousX> tambien podes probar con otra TTY no solo esta la 1 hay 6 mas
<Licuadora> dzup, instale openSS y zlib
<loky> hola
<Licuadora> CuriosX: no me deja iniciar sesion, me dice que ya inicie una
<CuriousX> no podes entrar en modo restacte ?
<CuriousX> para crear otro user como dice dabor
<Licuadora> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0. If this server is no longer running, remove 7tmp/.xo-lock and start again
<Licuadora> ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<dabor> Licuadora, desde una tty : sudo service gdm restart
<Licuadora> invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOCKIE-1 keygiving up. xinit: Resource temporarily unavailable (errno 11): unable to connect to X server xnit: no such process (errno 3) Server error
<TecladoZurdo> tengo un problema al iniciar lamp
<Licuadora> dabor: Lo hice y no paso nada
<TecladoZurdo> lammp
<Licuadora> Debo empezar a llorar?
<dabor> Licuadora, no pasó nada que significa?
<CuriousX> Licuadora podrias pasarnos la salida de ---> cat .xsession-errors
<CuriousX> en un paste
<arp-off> Hola CuriousX
<CuriousX> Hola arp-off =)
<CuriousX> justo ahora estoy saliendo por unos cigarrettes pero... i'll be back =P
<Licuadora> Curiosx: acabo de entrar, entre en modo recuperacion
<Licuadora> deja ver si encuentro ese log, si me das el camino correcto te lo agradeceria
<dabor> Licuadora, estas en modo grafico con tu usuario?
<Licuadora> dabor: Si ya pude entrar
<songoten> hola muchachos !... no kiero molestar a la gente ke ya esta ocupada, pero alguien me podria ayudar con una placa de tv?
<Licuadora> dabor: como puedo encontrar ese log de errores?
<dabor> Licuadora, esta en tu home
<dabor> Licuadora, gedit .xsession-errors
<dabor> Licuadora, entraste pero en modo a prueba de fallos?
<prueba> Hola
<dabor> prueba superada
<Licuadora> dabor: no entre normal
<Licuadora> ya lo encontre, deja copiarlo
<dabor> ????
<dabor> entré normal?
<songoten> hola muchachos !... no kiero molestar a la gente ke ya esta ocupada, pero alguien me podria ayudar con una placa de tv?
<dabor> songer, ya te leimos
<TTNK> modo a prueba de fallos que no es de windows? o asi tambien se llama en ubuntu?
<dabor> TTNK, en gnome se llama así
<TTNK> heheheheeh claro, no se porque no me sorprende :D
<songoten> XD
<songoten> gracias
<dzup2> TTNK: calla troll
<songoten> XD
<TTNK> dzup2: tu calla ot e pongo en modo a prueba de fallos
<dzup2> fallo
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dPRjiuw0
<Licuadora> Alguien quiere checar mi log de errores?
<Licuadora> no se que sea, pero parece malo
<songer> dabor, que me leyeron?
<TTNK> mi amigo cantador, dabor se salio :(
<songer> y aque se referia?
<songoten> songer, me decia a mi
<songoten> XD
<Licuadora> esot fue lo que obtube al reiniciar
<Licuadora> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/bug.png
<songer>  a ok
<TTNK>  180.
<TTNK>       these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck.
<songoten> songer
<songer> sucks!!!
<songer> que paso, sangoten?
<Licuadora> ¿Alguien sabe a que se debe mi problema?
<Licuadora> No quiero borrar nada, ya que e tenido la experiencia de que una vez borrado algo del pandel de GNOME y todo se hecha a perder y no se recupera
<arp-off> que problema?
<Licuadora> arp-off, es que saque mi PCI wifi para meter una de sonido, - funciono ayer - pero al llegar a la pantalla de login, no me daba la opcion para entrar a sesion, solo se quedaba ahi sin hacer nada, con la pantalla rosa de fondo, pegue unos enlaces para el log de xsession y una foto de lo que me aparecio
<Licuadora> arp-off,  pude entrar llamando al GRUB y desde ahi hice un arranque normal, xstart, y fue cunado me aparecieron esos mensajes
<arp-off> y todavia tenes la placa de sonido)
<arp-off> ?
<Licuadora> Ahora no tengo iconos en los paneles,... si , tengo la placa
<Licuadora> arp-off,  sera el problema la placa de sonido?
<Licuadora> arp-off,  es que funciono ayer
<arp-off> no creo que sea eso
<arp-off> alguna otra cosa se altero
<Licuadora> por eso no creo que sea el problema, Checaste el log de xsessions? no se que dice ahi, pero me dicen que leyendo eso se puede averiguar un problema
<arp-off> tenes sonido de inicio?
<Licuadora> No, no tengo sonido
<Licuadora> arp-off, Pero ya habia funcionado ayer, ayer tuve sonido
<arp-off> :S
<Licuadora> arp-off, volvi a reiniciar
<Licuadora> entre a GRUB
<arp-off> si
<Licuadora> arp-off,  Pero no hay mucho que hacer ahí, ya libere espacio, repare paquetes rotos, actualize el GRUB, ¿Que más podría hacer ahi?
<Licuadora> Por favor.... no quiero volver a reinstalar
<arp-off> a ver
<dzup2> Licuadora: tu maquina es una licuadora? heh
<Licuadora> dzup2:... eh....
<dzup2> nada
<Licuadora> dzup, algo asi, muele todos los programas
<dzup2> Licuadora: cada vez que te veo tienes un problema diferente, que tanto mueves?
<Licuadora> ¿Algun consejo?
<arp-off> entra por grub por consola de recuperacion
<Licuadora> dzup2, Pues es que siempre instalo cosas, pero parece que algunas cosas afectan al sistema
<Licuadora> arp-off, failsafeX
<dzup2> Licuadora: si, te doy un consejo, no sigas mucho los howtos que sigues, al menos analiza cada vez que vaz a ejecutar algo.
<Licuadora> oH NO!!!
<Licuadora> parece que llego la hora de la resolucion
<dzup2> mi forma de ver los howto{s es solo como referencia, yo trato cuando sigo un howto de ver que va a hacer y no hago copiar pegar asi por asi.
<songer> esa Licuadora, es mujer?
<Licuadora> ese problema donde la resolucion de la pantalla se altera, en este momento me dice que Ubuntu esta funcionando en un modo grafico de baja resolucion
<dzup2> algunos howtos te probocan mas problemas que los que solucionan
<Licuadora> no se si entrar...
<Licuadora> no quiero desconfigurar todo otra vez
<Licuadora> me arriesgo
<dzup2> no aprendas de TTNK, el cuando migro de windows sufrio mucho, como 100 reinstalaciones pero miralo al final ya sabe :p
<Licuadora> iniciar ubuntu en modo grafico reducido para una sola sesion. @reconfigurar graficos. @ solucionar el error. @ iniciar una sesion en la consola. @ reiniciar x-window
<Licuadora> Que debo de hacer?
<Licuadora> Parece que no son tan expertos como hacen parecer
<Licuadora> lo se, lo se, son voluntarios
<CuriousX> Licuadora: ejecutaste algun .run o algun binario malevolo =P
<CuriousX> ?
<Licuadora> CuriosX: Como se supone que voy a saber eso?
<Licuadora> CuriosX: No hay nada que me indique cuando un programa es malo
<Licuadora> CuriosX: lo ultimo que instale fue Openss y zlib
<CuriousX> por que si... por que pudista aver bajado algun .run y ejecutarlo
<TecladoZurdo> ese zlib me suena pero hice zlib*
<TecladoZurdo> asi instalo toda la libreria
<CuriousX> los instalaste desde los repos ?
<redalqaeda> ayuda porque cuando enciendo la laptop me sale un mensaje que mi bateria no a sido predeterminada
<redalqaeda> que hable con el administrador
<Licuadora> No los baje de los repositorios
<Licuadora> Que inestable es Ubuntu
<Licuadora> No le puedo mover algo porque se muere
<TecladoZurdo> jaja
<redalqaeda> que otro linux en mejor
<redalqaeda> el fedora??
<redalqaeda> ubuntu con el permiso de sus creadores da mas problema que el windows
<TecladoZurdo> yo he usado ubuntu y se comporta bien
<Licuadora> Asi parece
<redalqaeda> es que un dia esta bien
<CuriousX> Licuadora: un consejo no instales .run o programas que no sean de los repos... o binarios que no vengan con las fuentes y tendras Ubuntu para miles de años
<redalqaeda> apaga la pc
<redalqaeda> cuando vuelve ya tiene un problema
<Licuadora> Se comporta bien si solo usas lo que te ofrecen, pero si intentas usar algo fuera de ahí, el sistema se desconfigura y.. a reinstalar
<redalqaeda> licuadora
<redalqaeda> yo la estaba usando bien ahorita
<redalqaeda> la apague y ahora me sale con eso de la bateria
 * ElWuilMeR tiene 3 años con ubuntu sin haber formateado en todo ese tiempo ^^
<Licuadora> Inestable, que chafa
<redalqaeda> que ni idea tengo
<Licuadora> elwuilMer: Si solo la usas para OpenOffice asi cualquiera
<redalqaeda> el mouse no funciona tengo que usar uno usb
<ElWuilMeR> Licuadora: Y xchat. :P
<m4v> Licuadora: nose, pero vos estuviste haciendo varias cosas raras...
<arp-off> ja
<Licuadora> m4v: no, solo instale openss y zlib
<arp-off> openss?
<Licuadora> arp-off,  si
<redalqaeda> diganme  el fedora es bueno
<redalqaeda> mas ligero
<redalqaeda> ???
<m4v> zlib? es para comprimir eso, no debería afectar mucho
<arp-off> redalqaeda, fedora usa yum
<arp-off> muerte a yum
 * m4v tiene instalado zlib
<arp-off> si yo tambien tengo zlib
<arp-off> y no pasa naranja..
<m4v> openss, estoy tratando de ver que es eso..
<redalqaeda> arp-off como hago para restablecer el sistema
<Licuadora> Me dicen aqui que no es necesario reinstalar, pero una vez que les explico mi problema ndadie me da solucion, ¿Donde se supone que debo encontrar soluciones?
<redalqaeda> talvez cambie algo
<arp-> mira Licuadora
<m4v> Licuadora: las soluciones no siempre están disponibles, somos usuarios como tú
<redalqaeda> como hago para restablecer el sistema??
<m4v> Licuadora: pero reinstalar no debería ser necesario, pero si sería la solución más simple
<Licuadora> Que feo
<redalqaeda> eso es por la terminal?
<arp-> m4v,el gran problema en todo esto, es que los usuarios tiene un nivel muy basico para resolver un simple problema tecnico, sumado a eso los usuarios de linux en la actualidad y mas que nada de un ubuntu, se concentran en la parte grafica dle sistema
<m4v> redalqaeda: restablecer el sistema? no hay tal utilidad
<arp-> y no tienen ni la mas minima idea de que hacer con una consola
<Licuadora> Pues parece que los mas expertos tampoco
<arp-> es una lastima, porque ahi esta la gracia de linux
<arp-> Licuadora, resovler un problema a distancia no es tan sencillo aveces
<Licuadora> ya que nadie soluciona casos dificiles
<redalqaeda> no discutan
<arp-> se solucionan, no de la forma servida en la que la queres
<redalqaeda> que yo me quejo pero se que me resuelven
<redalqaeda> aqui
<arp-> Licuadora, no lo tomes a mal, esu n consejo solamente
<redalqaeda> ya que siempre eh buscado ayuda aqui
<Licuadora> No tomo nada a mal
<arp-> preocupate un poco por aprender un poco de Linux, no tanto de Gnome y cosas visuales
<arp-> siempre vas a toparte con problemas asi
<redalqaeda> licuadora busca en san google
<Licuadora> busco ayuda, pero mis problemas no son tan comunes, creo que solo han resuelto el 1% de mis problemas desde hace un año que empeze con Ubuntu
<redalqaeda> hay ayuda mucho
<arp-> todo problema tiene una logica de diagnostico y solucion
<arp-> el problema es saber como tomar el camino a eso
<redalqaeda> arp- ayudame con el mio
<TecladoZurdo> en linux siempre se maneja la consola en cualquier distro
<arp-> y ahi es donde falta el conocimiento
<redalqaeda> porque me tira erro de bateria
<Licuadora> redalqaeda: no es mu cortes manda a alguien a buscar a Google, lo lei en la pagina de IRC
<arp-> es un problema de Cultura nueva
<arp-> solo se quedan con un entorno grafico
<m4v> Licuadora: bueno, lo siento mucho. Somos voluntarios, no tenemos la obligación de resolver los problemas de nadie.
<arp-> ahi termino linux
<arp-> es una lastima
<arp-> la gente instala ubuntu y solo quiere un cubo que gire..
<m4v> Licuadora: tus problemas no son simples, no podemos hacer lo complicado sencillo.
<arp-> ahi eta el logro de haber instalado linux
<arp-> muy pobre realmente...
<Licuadora> arp- se supone que debe de ser algo simple, porque batallar?
<arp-> no
<redalqaeda> licuadora cuando no encuentro ayuda voy a google
<Licuadora> si tan solo hubieran leido el Log de Xsessions que tanto piden
<arp-> nada es simple
<arp-> ni Windows lo es
<arp-> solo que son 2 culturas diferentes
<redalqaeda> y de aqui me manda a buscar a google
<arp-> sino se pasan toda la vida entrando a un IRC para pedir comandos remotos para solucionar cosas
<m4v> google es un problema también
<arp-> la onda es que uno tambien avance tecnicamente
<arp-> m4v asi es
<redalqaeda> solo hay una solucion
<redalqaeda> intalalo de nuevo
<arp-> no
<m4v> muchas cosas en google son howtos armados por gente que no tiene mucha idea, probaron algo y les funcionó y lo publicaron
<arp-> no es la solucion esa
<redalqaeda> eso es lo que voy hacer intalarlo de nuevo
<Licuadora> CREO QUE LA MAYORIA DE mis problemas vienen de Google. Al seguir esos tutoriales sin saber
<m4v> cuando capaz para otros no anda
<redalqaeda> problema resuelto}
<elmerowey> Hola. Que formas de crear un video a partir de un audio existen? Tengo un mp3 que quiero que tenga un video(solo pantalla negra) para subirlo a youtube...
<arp-> :S
<arp-> youtube no te deja subir un mp3?
<arp-> no te lo convierte a flw solo?
<redalqaeda> flv
<elmerowey> deja ver
<arp-> flv perdon
<Licuadora> arp- Para que se supone que estas aqui entonces, para decir como bajar un paquete en Synaptic?
<arp-> Licuadora es una comunidad que te da una mano Licuadora
<arp-> con lo que puede, de tu lado tiene que haber un estudio
<elmerowey> aun asi, como podria hacerlo?
<arp-> linux no es Windows
<Licuadora> pues en lugar de darme la mano me mandan a Google
<arp-> pero nadie esta obligado a saber tu solucion
<redalqaeda> yaaa
<redalqaeda> digamen el comando para reparar los paquetes
<Licuadora> Nadie a dicho eso, pero al actuar como expertos y al final decirte que vayas a buscar a otra parte hace que uno estalle en colera
<redalqaeda> talvez mi problema sea un paquete dañado
<m4v> :/
<elmerowey> oh, se que hacer
<elmerowey> gracias
<elmerowey> :D
<redalqaeda> digamen el comando para reparar los paquetes
<redalqaeda> talvez mi problema sea un paquete dañado
<m4v> redalqaeda: cual es tu problema? que no ví nada
<redalqaeda> cuando enciendo la laptop me sale un mensaje dique la bateria no a sido predeterminada
<redalqaeda> que consulte el administrador
<m4v> no creo que eso sea por paquetes dañados, debe ser un config mal
<redalqaeda> como reparo eso
<arp-> que valla al admin. de energia
<redalqaeda> dejame ver ahora que la predetermine
<m4v> redalqaeda: ese es el mensaje textual?
<redalqaeda> siii
<redalqaeda> m4v fui a administrador de energia y la predetermine me pidio mi clave 2 vece
<redalqaeda> voy a ver si funciono
<m4v> ok
<redalqaeda> vuelvo por si acaso
<redalqaeda> m4v me sale lo mismo
<redalqaeda> dique no a sido intalado corectamente la configuracion predeterminada de administrador de energia
<redalqaeda> no hay nadie
<m4v> redalqaeda: estoy leyendo por ahí, pero como es que algo raro
<m4v> leí que lo puede causar que la partición está llena, pero me parece raro
<redalqaeda> m4v restablesco el gnome
<m4v> (me tengo que ir a comer, luego vuelvo)
<redalqaeda> que creer
<redalqaeda> se puede hacer?
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comenzando el proyecto de php 
<redalqaeda> ayuda
<redalqaeda> si quiero intalar un paquete.deb pero me manda para el centro de sofware pero no lo puedo intalar
<redalqaeda> como hago para intalarlo
<CuriousX> dpkg
<redalqaeda> ???
<elio_> hola
<CuriousX> con ese programa tambien podes instalarlo
<redalqaeda> donde lo consigo
<elio_> disculpen a alguien le ha pasado que gdesklet no inicia
<redalqaeda> en el centro?
<CuriousX> ya lo tenes instalado a "dpkg" como se llama el paquete .deb que queres instalar ?
<redalqaeda> timevault_0.7.5-1_i386.deb
<redalqaeda> ese es
<CuriousX> en que carpeta esta el .deb ?
<redalqaeda> en Descargas
<CuriousX> pasame la salida de ---> pwd
<CuriousX> en la terminal escribi ---> pwd
<TTNK>  timevault que no es una applicacion de osx?
<redalqaeda> despues que escriba pwd
<redalqaeda> quemas
<redalqaeda> q mas
<CuriousX> pasame lo que te salio
<redalqaeda> /home/oscar
<redalqaeda> eso salio
<CuriousX> ahora esto en la terminal ---> sudo dpkg --install /home/oscar/Descargas/timevault_0.7.5-1_i386.deb
<redalqaeda> bueno no pude
<redalqaeda> me tocara intalarlo de nuevo
<redalqaeda> el ubuntu
<arp-> por?
<redalqaeda> muchos problemas que me esta dando
<redalqaeda> primero el mouse de la laptop no lo quiere reconocer
<arp-> ah
<redalqaeda> segundo ahora me da error de la bateria
<redalqaeda> numero 3 me cambio la apariencia cuando estoy en el usuarios me puso todo blanco
<redalqaeda> mejor intalo ubuntu 9.04
<arp-> yo no uso 10.10
<arp-> como toda version nueva, trae sorpresas para renegar
<arp-> 9.04 estaba medio verde
<arp-> mete un 9.10 o 10.4
<arp-> en 9.10 se areglaron bastantes cosas de 9.04 entre otras criticas
<redalqaeda> ok arp y si uso fedora
<redalqaeda> que dice
<arp-> y probalo...
<arp-> acostumbrate a yum y los rpm
<arp-> :P
<redalqaeda> xubuntu y ubunto es lo mismo???
<redalqaeda> son de lo mismo creadores
<_KeNsHiN_> xD cuanto tenia mi psy
<andres_> hola
<andres_> para poder correr ldap se tiene que tener configurado el dns?
<_KeNsHiN_> O.o
<_KeNsHiN_> XD
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> hay alguein?
<_KeNsHiN_> xD
<_KeNsHiN_> maldicion :D no podia conectar mi psy
<Sadlymistaken> no encuentro un creador automático de código PHP para ubuntu.... ¿alguien me ayuda?
<_KeNsHiN_> :S
<_KeNsHiN_> Geany
<alexneb> buenas gente
<_KeNsHiN_> pero io uso mas el gdit
<_KeNsHiN_> gedit
<_KeNsHiN_> buenas alexneb
<_KeNsHiN_> Sadlymistaken Geany
<Sadlymistaken> gracias _KeNsHiN_  jajaja yo seguia buscando por google, y no sabía me estabas hablando, muchas gracias
<_KeNsHiN_> xD por nada
<alexneb> Sadlymistaken,  pa que lo vas a usar?
<Sadlymistaken> noooooo _KeNsHiN_  no me refiero a un editor de comandos....
<_KeNsHiN_> :S aaaa no
<Sadlymistaken> me referia a un creador de codigo php + mysql.... como el PHPMAKER de windowxxxx...
<_KeNsHiN_> yo casi uso gedit
<_KeNsHiN_> xD
<_KeNsHiN_> :S no lo siento
<alexneb> Sadlymistaken,  yo uso netbeans
<Sadlymistaken> xD si pero tu sabras todo lo de programación y esas cosas... yo no...
<Sadlymistaken> gracias alexneb  voy a ver que es eso que me dices... a ver si es que lo estoy llamando yo, con otro nombre jajaja
<alexneb> Sadlymistaken,  no es dificil.. en serio..
<Sadlymistaken> si es dificil... sobretodo para hacer combox de más de 6 registros
<Sadlymistaken> sin embargo con PhpMaker, lo hacía en un santiamén...
<alexneb> Sadlymistaken,  que quieres hacer php.. mysql...??
<Sadlymistaken> si....
<alexneb> ...
<alexneb> pera
<alexneb> codeblock?
<alexneb> hay un monton de IDE
<Sadlymistaken> que cosa es IDE?
<alexneb> Sadlymistaken,  has mirado el centro del software ese?
<Sadlymistaken> si, puse Php Generator en el centro de software pero no me encontró nada
<Sadlymistaken> alexneb,  en CodeBlokcs pone esto: Code::Blocks is a free C++ IDE built t
<Sadlymistaken> yo no quiero C++... quiero Php + Mysql
<alexneb> Sadlymistaken,  busca en ol centor del software
<Sadlymistaken> ya busqué...
<Sadlymistaken> :(
<alexneb> creo que codeblock edita tambien en php
<alexneb> y mas
<alexneb> :)
<Tranquitos> netbeans?
<Sadlymistaken> miren lo que pone en netbeans: NetBeans IDE es un entorno de desarrollo - una herramienta para que los programadores puedan escribir, compilar, depurar y ejecutar programas
<Sadlymistaken> y codeblock segun la pagina web oficial es para C++
<alexneb> Sadlymistaken,  mira en centro del software..
<Sadlymistaken> alexneb,  no me lo repitas más veces, ya lo busqué, y sólo encontré para ESCRIBIR los códigos, no generadores.
<Tranquitos> Sadlymistaken, qué sería un "generador"?
<Sadlymistaken> pues como PhpMaker, que le dices la base de datos mysql que vas a usar, y segun tus gustos, te crea unos php para ir rellenando la base de datos... facilitandote las cosas como en los combobox y otras cosas..
<teXuz> alguien en el canal?
<Sadlymistaken> alguien habrá
<teXuz> arch linux vs ubuntu
<_KeNsHiN_> arch
<_KeNsHiN_> xD
<fosco_> buenas
<_KeNsHiN_> beunas
<teXuz> estoy leiendo sobre arch
<teXuz> :P
<_KeNsHiN_> es una muy buena distro
<alexneb_> pues a probar..  mi mientra sea una distro GNU/LInux ^^
<_KeNsHiN_> es muy buena
<_KeNsHiN_> :D
<brahem> hola
 * alexneb se va a buscar una taza de leche con galletas .. tostadas.. zumo y algo mas.. XD
<baltuna> buenas, tengo un problema al iniciar Ubuntu. He probado algunos comandos que he visto en internet pero no se soluciona. El error es Could not update ICEauthority file
<baltuna> alguna sugerencia?
<fosco_> ppueden ser varias cosas
<fosco_> lo más seguro es q ese archivo tenga los permisos mal asignados
<fosco_> puedes arrancar en modo texto?
<baltuna> lo puedo arrancar normal, aunque antes de arrancar tengo que hacer click en el error
<baltuna> en recovery tambien puedo
<fosco_> ok, estas en ubuntu ahora?
<baltuna> sí
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe ls -l IC*
<fosco_> saldrá una sola linea, pegala, si son más pegalas en pastebin.com
<baltuna> -rw-r--r-- 1 baltuna baltuna 29450 2010-11-01 16:23 .ICEauthority
<baltuna> baltuna es mi usuario
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> pon chmod 600 .ICEauthority
<fosco_> cierra sesión para comprobar que todo ha ido bien
<baltuna> ok, ahora pruebo
<baltuna_> cerrando sesion inicia bien pero reiniciando sigue el error fosco_
<fosco_> revisa que hay espacio en el disco
<fosco_> que tienes permisos para escribir en tu home
<fosco_> y que los premisos del archivo son -rw-------
<baltuna_> ahora al poner ls -l aparece:
<baltuna_> -rw------- 1 baltuna baltuna 29450 2010-11-01 16:23 .ICEauthority
<baltuna_> así estaría bien, no?
<baltuna_> porcierto sabes que contiene ese archivo? con borrarlo no se soluciona no? Me aparecio una vez instale una cosa(veetle) pero no se cual es su funcion
<xuzas> buenas!
<xuzas> se puede descargar con wget desde megaupload?
<_KeNsHiN_> xuzas sipi
<_KeNsHiN_> http://zer0-azucar.blogspot.com/2009/01/como-usar-wget-para-descargar-archivos.html
<fosco_> baltuna_: intenta crear un archivo en tu home, por ejemplo ls -lR > ~/listado.txt
<fosco_> te deja?
<xuzas> oh, gracias! :D
<baltuna_> fosco_, permision denied
<fosco_> lo imaginaba
<fosco_> cd ..
<fosco_> ls -l
<fosco_> seguramente la carpeta baltuna ya no es tuya
<baltuna_> drwxr-xr-x 52 1016 1016  4096 2010-11-01 16:27 baltuna
<baltuna_> drwx------  2 root root 16384 2010-10-11 16:46 lost+found
<fosco_> no lo es
<fosco_> es un home importado de otra distribucion o algo asi?
<baltuna_> no es un home normal, lo cree cuando salio 10.10
<baltuna_> lo unico que tengo es una particion raiz y otra baltuna, lodemá normal
<fosco_> entonces pon sudo chown baltuna:baltuna /home/baltuna
<fosco_> eso volverá a hacerlo tuyo
<baltuna_> drwxr-xr-x 52 baltuna baltuna  4096 2010-11-01 16:27 baltuna
<baltuna_> drwx------  2 root    root    16384 2010-10-11 16:46 lost+found
<baltuna_> ahoira está bien ya?
<fosco_> ok, comprobemos
<fosco_> cd ~
<fosco_> ls -lR > ~/listado.txt
<fosco_> puedes ahora?
<baltuna_> ha creado un archivo con informacion de permisos y demas de carpetas
<xuzas> _KeNsHiN_, he leido la pagina que me pasaste. para descargar desde megaupload con wget tengo que esperar yo despues de meter el codigo, no lo puede hacer solo?
<fosco_> baltuna_: ok, solucionado entonces
<fosco_> reinicia para hacer la prueba definitiva :)
<baltuna_> prubo a reiniciar porsiacaso pero parece que si
<_KeNsHiN_> xuzas psss no tiens qe esperar el tiempo de megashit
<xuzas> entonces me es mas comodo el tucan, ese lo hace todo solo
<xuzas> lo has usado?
<fosco_> tucan es lo q yo uso
<_KeNsHiN_> sipi
<_KeNsHiN_> pero para mi es mejor jdownloader
<xuzas> y con cual os quedais?
<fosco_> tucan
<_KeNsHiN_> aun q es un poco mas pesado
<baltuna> todo bien fosco_
<baltuna> michisimas gracias
<fosco_> ok
<xuzas> he oido que el jdownloader no espera para descargar (aunque no le he comprobado por mi mismo)
<fosco_> xuzas: jdownloader espera como todos
<baltuna> por esto y por la ayuda de las particiones de hace unas semanas, que cuando terminé ya no estabas (darle más espacio a W7, no se si te acuerdas)
<xuzas> entonces no sabria usarlo quien me lo dijo
<fosco_> baltuna: ah si :)
<_KeNsHiN_> xuzas pss no es que no espere si no que jdownloader tiene reconocimiento automatico de captchats y autodescarga
<xuzas> no lo hay para linux, o me equivoco?
<_KeNsHiN_> xuzas es en java
<xuzas> yaa... como tucan
<_KeNsHiN_> si se puede usar en linux
<xuzas> pero con wine?
<_KeNsHiN_> primero tienes q instalar java
<alexneb> facilmente ademas
<_KeNsHiN_> nop con java
<baltuna> bueno hasta otra, me tengo que ir
<baltuna> gracias
<xuzas> ah..
<xuzas> voy a ver...
<_KeNsHiN_> :D oki
<_KeNsHiN_> xuzas mira
<_KeNsHiN_> hay un deb
<_KeNsHiN_> http://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<xuzas> pero con el deb sigo necesitando instalar java?
<_KeNsHiN_> claro
<_KeNsHiN_> java es necesario
<_KeNsHiN_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<_KeNsHiN_> y despues instalas el paquete deb
<xuzas> en la pagina que me mostraste antes para descargar con wget, ponen directamente enlaces de megauload y no habla de esperas i de meter codigos. me extraña, porque a mi no em funciona asi!
<xuzas> el plugin ese creo que es para el navegador d einternet
<xuzas> no lo necesito, no?
<_KeNsHiN_> O.o
<_KeNsHiN_> que plugin mira
<_KeNsHiN_> :D agamos esto olvida todo
<_KeNsHiN_> primero instala el java
<_KeNsHiN_> Paso 1.- abre la terminal
<xuzas> emm...
<xuzas> ya lo estaba instalando -.-
<_KeNsHiN_> Paso 2.- coloca en la terminal sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<_KeNsHiN_> xD
<_KeNsHiN_> aaa oki
<xuzas> pero si es exactamente igual que desde synaptic
<_KeNsHiN_> :P
<_KeNsHiN_> bueno instalalo
<_KeNsHiN_> el te debe pedir las dependencias
<_KeNsHiN_> sip
<xuzas> mayor o menor consumo de recursos... pero hara lo mismo
<xuzas> no, no me pidio nada mas que el common. y eso me extraña
<xuzas> porque son solo 63kb!
<xuzas> normalmente siempre indica los demas paquetes necesarios :|
<xuzas> acabo de ver que no era exactamente el mismo paquete, asi que lo he ehcho desde el terminal como me has dicho
<xuzas> esto da para rato...
<xuzas> bueno, _KeNsHiN_, me tengo que ir. muchas gracias por la ayuda a ti y a los demas!
<_KeNsHiN_> por nada hasta pronto
<alexneb> fosco_,  tas?.. toy probando lo de gnome shell--... pero no me sale
<alexneb> escribo gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager "gnome-shell"
<alexneb> y na
<alexneb> :(
<jlbayo> Saludines
<_KeNsHiN_> hi
<alexneb> hi
<seyacat> HOOOLA UBUTU-ES!!!
<seyacat> jeje me falto la N
<kovac> Hola, gdesklet  tiene un error y tuve que instalar una versión anterior, ¿cómo puedo evitar que gdesklets actualice a la versión con  error?
<seyacat> una ayudate
<fosco_> kovac: puedes retener el paquete para que no se actualice
<fosco_> sudo aptitude hold paquete
<fosco_> aunque gdesklets es bastante antiguo, quizá te funcione mejor screenlets
<kovac> no screenlets sobrecarga los procesadores tanto en lucid como en maveric
<kovac> gdesklets version old funcionas mejor
<kovac> muy bien funciona
<fosco_> ok, como veas
<kovac> ah no me he equivocado era cairo-clock no screenlets , screenlets es solo demasiado pesado para querer usar un solo reloj
<julian> Buen dia a tod@s...
<seyacat> hola julian
<alexneb> hola
<julian> como van todos por aca hoy?
<julian> alguien maneja bash?
<seyacat> comenzando el dìa
<seyacat> julian: mejor pregunta directamente, seguro alguien sabe como hacerlo
<alexneb> julian,  pregunta
<julian> alexneb, disculpa.. ya lo resolvi...
<julian> solo queria hacer un while read. a un file con X cantidad de nombres, para tirarlos con un mkdir. en X directorio.. xD... pero ya lo logre..
<julian> Gracias
<kovac> fosco,   he puesto sudo aptitude hold gdesklets pero sigo recibiendo la actualizacion con el bug
<jpereira> hola como estan
<Guest34887> tengo una consulta
<alexneb> Guest34887, hola
<Guest34887> tengo una consulta a ver si a uds alguna vez le paso
<Guest34887> es que me pidieron que instalara un vnc
<Guest34887> o algo parecido
<Guest34887> para poder dar soporte a la red de mas de 150 equipos
<Guest34887> y no he podido instalarlo en mi Ubuntu
<Guest34887> si me pueden dar una mano les agradezco
<alexneb> Guest34887,  yo justo toy mirando...
<Guest34887> eso mismo?
<alexneb> toy mirando teamviewer
<alexneb> parecido
<alexneb> xXD
<Guest34887> si pero lo que pasa es que quiero hacerlo usando recursos de mi lan y no de internet
<alexneb> nx
<alexneb> pero en win no se si es factible
<alexneb> tambien puedes con el gestor de conexiones remotas...
<Guest34887> bien
<Guest34887> eso es para conexiones tipo terminal servers
<Guest34887> verdad?
<Guest34887> pero lo que quiero es dar soporte o sea que el usario vea lo que estoy haciendo
<alexneb> yo usaria nx pero no se si va bien
<alexneb> XD
<clave> hola, tengo problemas para instalar wine 1.1.6
<clave> esto es lo que me sale no se que hacer http://paste.ubuntu.com/528144/
<clave> alguien me podría hechar una mano porfavor?
<kovac> fosco, lo de gdesklets ya esta solucionado lo he bloqueado desde el apartado bloquear version de synaptic
<clave> estoy en ubuntu 9.10
<kovac> clave de instalarprueva a instalarlo con el gestor todo automatico de eveinstaller, te instala todo lo mas complicado
<kovac> clave, prueba a instalarlo
<clave> mm probe con sudo apt-get install eveinstaller y no esta =(
<kovac> clave busca el paquete debian en este link: http://ubuntuparatodos.wordpress.com/2010/07/03/eve-installer-0-9-1/
<kovac> paqra karmic
<nycko> Guest34887: que es lo que no funciona?
<clave> kovac lo instale pero el 1.0.1
<clave> no se como instalar el 1.1.6
<kovac> el 116 es el wine hq que esta en desarrollo?
<kovac> 1.1.6
<clave> nop
<clave> pero acabo de encontrar como
<clave> =)!
 * alexneb va a comer...mmm hambre!!
<kovac> clave, ojea esto por si no funcionara : http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/3864906/Despues-de-instalar-Ubuntu-9_10-Karmic-Koala.html
<redalqaeda> saludo a todos
<redalqaeda> como yo entro en modo arministrador
<redalqaeda> aqui se usa eso????
<alexneb> redalqaeda, ???
<redalqaeda> alexneb tengo problema con un mensaje que me sale cuando estoy en eleccion de usuarios
<clave> gracias kovac ahora estoy tratando de instalar, ya guardé el link y luego comento
<alexneb> redalqaeda, cuenta
<redalqaeda> dice
<redalqaeda> su bateria no a sido predeterminada comuniquese con su administrador
<redalqaeda> alexneb esta hay
<redalqaeda> ???
<alexneb> si
<alexneb> perdona
<redalqaeda> ok
<alexneb> toy comiendo
<redalqaeda> ok que te aprobeche
<alexneb> a ver
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> es un  portatil?
<redalqaeda> voy a reiniciar la laptop y copiare el mensaje para decirte correptamente como dice
<redalqaeda> siiii
<redalqaeda> me espera?
<alexneb> ok
<mcork> hola
<arp-> Hola
<mcork> alguien me puede decir cual programa me recomiendan que ripee como lo hace el nero, osea que mis videos en cualquier formato de mi camara digital los pueda pasar a formato dvd, osea que lo pueda ver en mi dvd de televisión gracias?
<alexneb> arp-, hola
<arp-> hola
<alexneb> mcork,  ahy un monton ...
<alexneb> mcork,  mira en el store
<erUSUL> mcork: haz probado devede? winff? arista?
<mcork> se de qdvdv author pero no entiendo como usarlo, no se en que formato me lo grava y como lo pasa a mi cd de dvd
<erUSUL> devede es mas sencillo
<mcork> y cuando tengo fotos y las quiero poner tambien para que se ven en mi dvd casero?
<mcork> vean
<redalqaeda> alexneb esta hay???
<alexneb> si
<redalqaeda> ok mira lo que dice
<mcork> alexneb:
<redalqaeda> ok
<arp-> esa
<redalqaeda> problema de instalacion no se ha instalado correctamente la configuracion predeterminada para el gestor de energia. constate con el administrador de su sistema.
<arp-> voy a volar al joraca ubuntu..
<redalqaeda> alexneb lo viste
<redalqaeda> aquien le a pasado eso?????
<redalqaeda> problema de instalacion no se ha instalado correctamente la configuracion predeterminada para el gestor de energia. constate con el administrador de su sistema.
<redalqaeda> ayuda
<redalqaeda> no hay nadie aqui??
<erUSUL> redalqaeda: si
<mcork> yo
<redalqaeda> ok
<redalqaeda> tengo un problema con un mensaje negro que me sale
<redalqaeda> problema de instalacion no se ha instalado correctamente la configuracion predeterminada para el gestor de energia. constate con el administrador de su sistema.
<mcork> no se amigo
<mcork> busca y pon el errror completo en google a ver
<mcork> eso debe de se en el panel
<redalqaeda> trate y no me sale nada
<erUSUL> redalqaeda: comprueba si tienes el mismo error en un ususario nuevo
<redalqaeda> ok
<redalqaeda> creo uno y chequeo
<Guest34887> hola como estan
<Guest34887> espero que todo bien
<Guest34887> alguien sabe como instalar un vnc en ubuntu
<Guest34887> yo lo usaba en mi terminal windows pero...
<Guest34887> ahora se me complica
<nycko> Guest34887: porque se te complica?
<nycko> Guest34887: apt-cache search vnc
<Guest34887> no se
<Guest34887> con eso funciona
<Guest34887> ?
<Guest34887> voy a probar
<ginny> hola
<ginny> necesito ayudaa con mi driver de video
<ginny> necesito ayuda con mi driver de video
<ginny> el accelaration 3d no reconoce
<fosco_> ginny, que grafica tienes?
<ginny> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<ginny> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<ginny> okey
<fosco_> ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render
<ginny> y los videos se me super lentos, soy nueva esto de linux
<fosco_> mira si dice yes o no
<ginny> ok
<ginny> dice que no esta instalado actualmente
<fosco_> pues instalo
<ginny> que si deseo instarlo.!!!
<ginny> ya se instalo
<ginny> vuelvo y pongo glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> si
<ginny> ginny@ginnypc:~$ glxinfo | grep -i render
<ginny> direct rendering: Yes
<ginny> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<ginny>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program,
<ginny> salio eso
<fosco_> no pegues aquí, si quieres que veamos el texto usa el servicio pastebin.com
<fosco_> ahora estarás silenciada un rato
<fosco_> mientras yo sigo, la aceleracion está bien, aunque estas usando la aceleracion por software, más lenta
<ginny> y que hago
<fosco_> de todas maneras eso no parece la salida típica de una intel
<ginny> ah
<fosco_> ejecuta lspci | grep -i vga para ver el modelo exacto de grafica
<fosco_> es el que dijiste?
<ginny> sii
<ginny> intel chipts 82845g/gl
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> pues poco más puedes hacer
<ginny> ahhh
<ginny> entonces que hagoo
<fosco_> las intel soportan 3D, aunque con un rendimiento bastante bajo
<ginny> si, yoc, pero cuando pongo un dvd con una movie, se ve super lento, y instale accelaration 3d y no me reconoce
<ginny> Could not detect any configurable direct-rendering capable devices. DRIconf will be started in expert mode sale eso
<ginny> y tampoco le puedo poner efectos visuales a la ventanas
<ginny> fosco????
<ginny> halo
<ginny> entonces no se puede hacer nada?
<erUSUL> ginny: puedes pegar en un pastebin to /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ginny> ohh
<ginny> ok
<fosco_> que version de ubuntu usas?
<ginny> erusul, como asi pastebin to/var/log/xorg,o.log
<fosco_> en google veo que en maverick 10.10 parece funcionar bien
<ginny> eh, creo k es el ultimo que salio
<ginny> dejame verr
<fosco_> con lsb_release -a lo verás
<erUSUL> ginny: puedes usar el comando pastebinit « pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/Xorg.0.log »
<ginny> ubunto 10.10
<fosco_> ok
<ginny> wuao, me siento programadora con estos digitos jaja
<ginny> foco? entonces que hago!!
<fosco_> de momento lo q te dice erUSUL
<fosco_> a ver si localizamos algun error en el registro
<ginny> cuando tenia windows me funcionva bien todo, fue k se le corgo el sistema y me recomendaron ubuntu
<ginny> pero como agoo, que no entiendo bien
<erUSUL> ginny: ese comando se ejcuta en Aplicaciones>Accesorios>terminal
<ginny> puse en la terminal /var/log/xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> ginny: tienes que instalar pastebinit « sudo apt-get install pastebinit » y despues haces « pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/Xorg.0.log »
<ginny> y me dijo permiso denegado
<ginny> ahh
<erUSUL> ginny: sin los « »
<ginny> ok
<ginny> yo puse eso y me tiro un link
<erUSUL> ginny: ponlo aqui
<ginny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528202/
<ginny> ya
<ginny> ?
<fosco_> (EE) VESA: Kernel modesetting driver in use, refusing to load <- esto parece ser la causa del problema
<ginny> Como asi?
<erUSUL> ginny: tienes xorg.conf? « ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf  » que dice?
<ginny> no se puede aceder a /etc/x11/xorg.conf no existe el archivo directo
<erUSUL> ginny:  a ver. haz « sudo Xorg -configure :1 »
<erUSUL> ginny: es un 1 (uno) no una l ( de Lugo )
<ginny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528207/
<ginny> salio todo eso
<ginny> okey es ls -1
<erUSUL> ginny: « pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /home/ginny/xorg.conf.new
<ginny> pongo eso en el terminal
<fosco_> (EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected.
<fosco_>  <- de nuevo se queja del modeseting
<erUSUL> sep algo anda mal
<erUSUL> ginny: si y danos la url como antes
<ginny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528210/
<ginny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528210/
<ginny> voy al bano, vallan escribiendo
<erUSUL> vamos a probar. haz « sudo cp /home/ginny/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf » y luego reinicia la computadora
<erUSUL> a ver si ahora va mejor
<fosco_> yo diría que habrá que añadir una opcion al arranque para activar el modesetting
<erUSUL> puede ser que haga falta. deberia estar por defecto. se suele añadir para desactivar...
<fosco_> bueno, a ver q dice ginny tras reiniciar
<ginny> okey dejame hacer eso
<colo> Hola: cual es la diferencia de "expulsar"y "extraer en forma segura" para los dispositivos usb?
<ginny> dice que no se puede star sobre home
<ginny> que no existe el archivo direcho. Foso??
<erUSUL> ginny: comprueba que lo escribiste bien
<erUSUL> ginny: « sudo cp /home/ginny/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf »
<ginny> no hace nada
<ginny> ahopra lo escribo y como que lo opbia
<ginny> ?
<erUSUL> ginny: sino dio error entonces ya copio el archivo
<erUSUL> ginny: ahora reinicia
<ginny> ok
<ginny> ya reiniciee
<ginny> erusul? que hago ahora
<erUSUL> ginny: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<erUSUL> ginny: mejor « glxinfo | grep -i render » como dijo fosco_
<ginny> salio direct yes
<ginny> ahora slaio direct ren. yes
<ginny> opengl  rende.. strying mesa Dri inte. .....
<erUSUL> y con « glxinfo | grep -i render » ?  que sale
<ginny> solo direct rend. yes
<ginny> y open gl
<ginny> dejame copiarlo y pegarlo
<ginny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528219/
<ginny> miren
<erUSUL> ginny: parece que está mejor. intenta activar los efectos de escritorio
<ginny> ok
<ginny> me dijo que no e ha podido activar los efectos de escritorio
<ginny> :(
<erUSUL> y el video ? va mejor ahora ?
<ginny> dejame ver
<ginny> ahh le di a 3d acelaration y me sale la confuguracion
<ginny> pero ahora el dvd la iamgen se cierra
<ginny> pero en 3d accelaration esta todo desativado
<erUSUL> aceleracion 3d donde?
<ginny> el programa
<ginny> k trae linux
<ginny> sistema - preferencia - 3d accelaration
<ginny> erUsul: Me tengo que ir para la uni! Voy a llegar tarde, yo me conetare mas tard. aqui para seguir bregando con esto
<ginny> Muchicimas grafcia,s Focos y ErUsul Thank thank so mucho, por la ayuda
<ginny> kiss
<xrdodrx> kiss?
<erUSUL> xrdodrx: claro el grupo de heavy/glam metal ;P
<xrdodrx> erUSUL, lol
 * hashashin nas
<Jeferx> Buenos días.. Tengo un problema... Acabo de reinstalar windows en mi particion C (tal cual donde estaba), despues de la instalación noto que al reiniciarse el equipo no me da el menu para escoger el ubuntu/windows =S Que debo hacer? Gracias de antemano...
<erUSUL> !grub | Jeferx
<kubot> Jeferx: GRUB es el gestor de arranque por defecto de Ubuntu antes de 9.10 (Karmic). Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Grub | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB | ver !grub2 para Ubuntu 9.10 en adelante.
<xrdodrx> Jeferx, por lo general es recomendado que instales Windows ANTES DE linux :/
<Jeferx> erUSUL: Gracias... Ya lo leo!
<Jeferx> xrdodrx: Si brother, así hice.. Pero necesitaba formatear para eliminar algunas cosas.. Ya tenia mi pc normal con windows y ubuntu!! =S
<Jeferx> erUSUL: sabes cuál es: http://i54.tinypic.com/maf9qp.png ?
<erUSUL> sda5
<Jeferx> erUSUL: Gracias ;)
<loky> hola
<Jeferx> erUSUL: Por último cargamos el Grub en el MBR ejecutando el siguiente comando: --> # grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Jeferx> erUSUL: En mi caso: sda5
<Jeferx> ?
<erUSUL> no
<erUSUL> sda
<Jeferx> Ok!
<Jeferx> Reiniciaré! Gracias...
<loky> hola que tal nesecito ayuda para instalar googleearth alguien me puede ayudar tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10
<fosco_> loky, http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/software-para-tu-ubuntu/instalar-google-earth-en-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<loky> gracias sr.fosco un saludo lo voy aprobar
<fosco_> suerte
<Gibarian> hay alguna manera de editar el menu de xfce, para quitar accesos directos de wine
<fosco_> Gibarian, xfce4-menueditor
<Jeferx> erUSUL: Gracias brother! Me sirvió a la perfección!! (Y)
<Gibarian> me da un error en el terminal cuando pongo ese comando
<Gibarian> ya lo probe, nada de suerte
 * alexneb despierta de la siesta
<Gibarian> "orden no encontrada"
<fosco_> Gibarian, yo hace tiempo q no uso xfce, en el pasado era así quizá haya cambiado, aqui tienes la documentacion oficial: http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#menu
<Gibarian> dejame revisar
<Gibarian> yo creo que esa opcion del menu editor la quitaron con el 10.04
<loky> fosco,se me olvido decirte que mi version de ubuntu es de 32 y el link es para ubu de 64 me puedes ayudar
<flypp> Gibarian: man -k xfce | grep editor
<fosco_> loky, funcionará igual
<loky> ok gracias
<Gibarian> dejame probar
<seyacat> hola todos
<xrdodrx> seyacat, hola :)
<seyacat> hola
<seyacat> ando con un problema con CMake, y la verdad soy bien ignorante en el tema, logro incluir la carpeta de los headers, y todo bien, pero como hago para incluir la libreria?
<Joelito> hola a todos, una duda sobre la entrada fstab
<Joelito> /dev/sda3/  /media/casa/  ntfs-3g  uid=joel,gid=users,umask=0022    0 0
<Joelito> Cuál sería la clave en "umask" para acceder a modo lecto-escritura en la partición montada?
<fosco_> el umask no controla eso
<fosco_> umask sirve para definir los permisos por defecto de los archivos creados
<Joelito> fosco_, entonces lo puedo omitir?
<fosco_> si lo omites se usará el valor por defecto
<fosco_> que la verdad no se cual es para particiones ntfs
<file_not_found1>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<5EXABQHFB> Buenas, alguien sabe la manera de crear perfile móviles en Ubuntu ? Básicamente lo que quiero es que la carpeta /home de un usuario local, resida en una carpeta del servidor
<fosco_> 5EXABQHFB, puedes compartir lo que necesites usando el servicio ubuntu one
<fosco_> o compartir el servidor por nfs y montar ahi el /home de cada maquina
<5EXABQHFB> eso es mejor
<5EXABQHFB> lo de nfs lo hago con samba ?
<Jelou> Hola. Alguien me puede ayudar con un reproductor MTP? Nautilus lo reconoce pero si copio archivos luego el reproductor no los ve. He probado con Gnomad2 y con Qlix y ambos hacen lo mismo, se cierran al intentar detectarlo sin dar ningún mensaje de error.
<fosco_> 5EXABQHFB, no, samba solo sirve para ntfs y vfat
<fosco_> nfs es otro sistema
<fosco_> el problema es q si el servidor no está encendido los usuarios no podrán acceder al sistema
<5EXABQHFB> perfect gracias, estoy buscando info en google
 * alexneb se va a ver si le han abierto el bar... XD
<archival> porque no me reconoce la tarjeta wifi-usb si la enchufo despues de iniciar ubuntu?
<archival> se entiende? :)
<pableras_> hola
<songoten> holaaaa
<songoten> como andan ?
<songoten> alguien me puede dar una manito con una sintonizadora de tv ?
<archival> mmmm estoy mirando esto:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<archival> segun parece es porque no ha cargado los drivers y deberia cargarlos manalmente con # modprobe $driver , si no me equivoco
<archival> vamos esto ha sido un juan palomo en toda regla :)
 * xoan buenas
<cousteau> me ha desaparecido el puntero del ratón!!
<dannyLopez> buenas nesesito ayuda con esta oagina para saber como instalo un fichero tar.gz o como puedo instalar el emuladr de wii http://www.dolphin-emu.com/
<cousteau> veo el "rastro" de botones iluminados, tooltips y links subrayados cuando muevo el ratón, pero el puntero no aparece! lo último que hice fue bloquear la sesión
<cousteau> dannyLopez: mira a ver si está en repositorios, será más fácil de instalar
<dannyLopez> cousteau, en el synaptic?
<cousteau> dannyLopez: sí... pero parece que no está, ya he mirado
<archival> solo aparece el gestor de archivos para kde -dolphin-
<dannyLopez> y como hago para jugarlo entonces?
<cousteau> mira a ver si los desarrolladores del programa han creado un paquete .deb para ubuntu, y si no, puede que tengas que compilarlo
<cousteau> !compilar
<kubot> Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<dannyLopez> cousteau, ya te havia dicho q soy nob?
<cousteau> en la página dice que hay versiones binarias (= ya compiladas), busca una de esas para linux, descomprímela, lee el README y sigue las instrucciones
<songoten> hola amigos
<songoten> alguien me puede dar una mano con una capturadora de tv ?
<songoten> dias probando y no puedo hacerla andar
<cousteau> que seguramente serán "Ejecuta el programa './dolphin-emu' que hay en esta misma carpeta"
<songoten> alguien me puede dar una mano con una capturadora de tv ?
<songoten> gracias !
<songoten> alguien me puede dar una mano con una capturadora de tv ?
<songoten> gracias !
<cousteau> podrías repetir la pregunta un par de veces más? aún no tenemos suficiente información y seguro que si lo repites una o dos veces más te sabemos contestar
<songoten> si como no ...
<cousteau> (ah, y prueba instalando y ejecutando XawTV, creo que es para eso)
<songoten> alguien me puede dar una mano con una capturadora de tv aims lab con chip 878  ?
<songoten> segui un par de guias ke encontre online
<songoten> y no tengo suerte
<cousteau> bien, eso está mejor... cuál es el problema exactamente?
<songoten> gracias XD
<songoten> sigo los pasos de esta guia  http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/info-y-manuales.153/514246-instalar-sintonizadora-tv-bttv-848-878-a.html
<songoten> y despues de hacer sudo rmmod tuner
<songoten> al intentar el paso siguiente me salen unas leyendas de error
<dannyLopez> cousteau, entonces desde el synaptic instalo el gestor kde?
<songoten> songoten@songoten-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe bttv card=14 tuner=2
<songoten> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options.config, it will be ignored in a future release.
<songoten> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release.
<songoten> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/bttv, it will be ignored in a future release.
<songoten> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/bttv.config, it will be ignored in a future release.
<dannyLopez> cousteau, encontre esta linea en la pagina y no hace nada sudo port install scons
 * alexneb ahora viene
<Angolares> hola
<Angolares> tengo un problemilla
<Angolares> tengo un disco duro que no se deja formatear ni particionar ni na de na
<Angolares> me dice error output input
<Angolares> hay alguna manera de arreglarlo?
<leonblanco> Como puedo hacerle para que cuando me escriban se abra la ventana de los que me escriben en emssene ? por que siempre que me escriben aparecen en la barra minimizada
<arlosmarirc> buenas. qué orden crea un documento nuevo en nautilus? para poder crearme un atajo de teclado, por favor? gracias
<cousteau`irssi> arlosmarirc: creo que aparece en el menú de Nautilus, y los atajos en los menús son configurables
<arlosmarirc> sí, aparece en el menú, pero no pone la orden
<arlosmarirc> sólo para hacerlo con ratón
<cousteau`irssi> arlosmarirc: no me acuerdo de cómo se hacía (y ahora que no me va el ratón menos), pero sé que se pueden poner atajos de teclado personalizados en las aplicaciones de gnome
<cousteau`irssi> creo que era yendo a la opción de menú que fuera, posando el ratón encima, y pulsando la combinación que quieras, pero no estoy seguro
<arlosmarirc> sí atajos personalizados sé poner, pero se ponen desde menú sistema, diciéndole qué teclas quieres y qué orden ejecutar
<arlosmarirc> ostia puta, perfecto, sí, cousteau`irssi es así
<arlosmarirc> te pones encima y combinación teclas
<arlosmarirc> mil gracias
<arlosmarirc> la lástima es que no hay una opción de menú que sea cambiar pestaña, porque me gustaría poner ctrl-tab como el navegador en vez de ctrl-avpag
<flypp> lo de que sólo se podrá conectar a freenode a través de ssl es cierto?
<ElNota> flypp: No
<flypp> gracias
<ElNota> flypp: Siempre que cambian algo lo ponen en su web/blog; http://blog.freenode.net
<flypp> por eso me estrañaba, hay un nick dando entrando a canales y dando esa información. Al no ser un bot de servicio, ya me hizo dudar (además de que incluía en el mensaje a todos los nicks del canal)... y ya cuando en la web no vi nada...
<nacho> hola
<ElNota> flypp: Sí.... se llama spambot
<ElNota> Ignora esos mensajes
<nacho> sabeis donde puedo averiguar como hacer que mi UBUNTU haga funcionar una tarjeta WIFI pcmcia
<nacho> ???
<nacho> me estoy volviendo loco
<nacho> No encuentro los drivers
<flypp> nacho, haz un "lspci | grep -i net" para saber qué tarjeta es. Pega la salida en google y añade "ubuntu" a la búsqueda
<flypp> si tienes problemas, es más que probable que alguien haya pedido ayuda y la solución se encuentre ya en algún foro o algún blog
<nacho> es una BUffalo WLI-PCM-L11
<nacho> creeme que he estado buscando y no hay m,anera
<flypp> nacho, no te digo que metas el modelo, sino la salida del comando que te indiqué
<nacho> gracias flypp
<nacho> un segundo que estoy encendiendo el laptop
<nacho> le meto ese comando y te digo
<kvnxp> hola a todos como tan ... tengo problema con rhythmibox
<kvnxp> se cierra cuando voy a repoducir mp3
<ElNota> kvnxp: Error?
<kvnxp> ya tengo los codec instalados
<kvnxp> pero se cierra  .. reproduce como 2 sec y se cierra
<flypp> kvnxp, inicia rhythmbox desde una terminal para ver si se muestra algún mensaje de error
<kvnxp> ok
<ElNota> kvnxp: Y pégalo al paste
<flypp> kvnxp, te pasa con una canción (o canciones) en particular o con todas?
<kvnxp> todas
<kvnxp> pere q rabia .
<nacho> pregunta básica. COmo meto este caracter | . perdonadme por lo pardillo
<flypp> Alt Gr + 1
<kvnxp> perdon
<kvnxp> n o es el rhytmbox
<nacho> gracias flypp
<kvnxp> es el reproductor de pelis
<flypp> kvnxp, pues lo mismo, inicia totem (o lo que sea) desde terminal
<kvnxp> aja
<nacho> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet COntroller (rev 42)
<nacho> lo he pegado al google y no parece haber ninguna solución
<kvnxp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528300/
<nacho> esto es lo que me aparece cuando hago el "lspci | grep -i net"
<flypp> mmmm, esa no es la wifi
<nacho> no??
<flypp> no, pone "Ethernet"
<nacho> tengo la pcmcia pinchada
<nacho> wireless lan pone
<flypp> quizás con otro filtro.... prueba:
<nacho> como???
<flypp> lspci | grep -i wlan
<nacho> ok gracuias
<flypp> si no aparece nada, pon "lspci" a secas y pégalo en pastebin
<kvnxp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528300/
<PeterDrop> me puedo meter en la conversacion? xD tengo un tema parecido para preguntar :P
<PeterDrop> resulta que puse mi router y el note wireless funciona internet rapidisimo, pero el que esta con cable funciona muyy lento
<PeterDrop> a que se puede deber esto?
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<flypp> PeterDrop, en teoría por cable siempre es más rápido, a menos que la tarjeta Ethernet sea antigua, o que el portátil esté "acaparando" gran parte del ancho de banda
<nacho> se me ha colgao el PC
<PeterDrop> flypp, mi pc no es tan antiguo, y pasa que esta lento, aun cuando el netbook este apagado, como ahora
<PeterDrop> asi y todo anda lento
<PeterDrop> cuando conecto directamente al modem, anda como debiera andar
<nacho> hola flypp....cuando hago  "lspci | grep -i wlan" no me vdevuelve ninguna info
<nacho> raro no
<nacho> ?
<flypp> nacho, pon "lspci" a secas y pega la salida en pastebin
<flypp> kvnxp, tienes una tarjeta gráfica intel o integrada?
<kvnxp> nvidia
<nacho> hola flypp
<nacho> me pone esto:
<nacho> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 05)
<nacho> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 05)
<nacho> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #1 (rev 02)
<nacho> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #2 (rev 02)
<nacho> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)
<nacho> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)
<flypp> xDDD, nacho, perdona, soy un tarugo. Pon "lspcmcia"
<flypp> y no pegues en el canal, hazlo en pastebin, como se indica en el topic
<erUSUL> nacho: está silenciado por 5 minutos
<nacho> eso como es?
<nacho> ahora ya lo he visto
<nacho> perdon
<kvnxp> jeje
<kvnxp> XD
<flypp> kvnxp, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/35229
<uBOTu-fr> Launchpad bug 35229 in totem "totem-xine crash on logo (workaround inside)" [Medium,Fix released]
<nacho> ya esta en pastebin
<nacho> perdona por la ignorancia
<nacho> tardo mucho porque tengo que copiar de otro laptop y pegar en un archivo y meter pendrive....en fin .....una mopvida
<PeterDrop> copia la url aqui pues, flypp no es adivino xD
<flypp> nacho, ahora para que podamos ver el pastebin, pega aquí el enlace
<nacho> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528311/
<nacho> que petardo
<nacho> soy
<kvnxp> si no estoy mal ese bug me da es por los efectos visuales al reproducir m3
<kvnxp> mp3
<kvnxp> listo
<kvnxp> quite los efectos visuales
<kvnxp> y ya
<flypp> kvnxp, prueba a ejecutar (Alt+f2) gstreamer-properties, y en la pestaña "Vídeo", en "Salida predeterminada" , prueba un complemento diferente
<kvnxp> mm
<cousteau> bieeen! ratóóón! mi bienamado ratón está de vuelta!
<flypp> kvnxp, si no quieres renunciar a los efectos, prueba lo que te acabo de indicar con los efectos
<kvnxp> no .. me parece q tengo q renuciar a esos efectos  porque tengo el compiz activado .. + el efecto q tiene totem al reproducir mp3 ..me pone lento el compiz
<kvnxp>  mas de lo q esta. .
<kvnxp> aparte de eso  mi tarjeta es nvidia  go 5200 de 32 mb
<flypp> nacho, mmmmm, es como si no detectase en absoluto nada de lo que metas por pcmcia (-- no driver --)
<kvnxp> usando una res de 1400x1050
<nacho> puede ser que no exista el driver para esta pcmcia???
<nacho> porque la pcmcia está pinchada y lucecita verde
<nacho> he buscado en el fabricante....pero no he encontrado nada
<kvnxp> grax de todos modos. .
<nacho> también tengo un usb de telefónica "NOvatel Wireless Ovation MC950D" que hago funcionar para 3G, pero no me va el wireless...raro no??
<cousteau> yo es que 1) quité los efectos porque me daban muchos problemas y pocas ventajas (sobre todo en una tarjeta de 64 MB), y 2) sólo uso cosas gráficas cuando son necesarias, lo cual viene siendo "siempre excepto con las 'visualizaciones' de Totem y los anuncios Flash"
<cousteau> (bueno, y con los salvapantallas, pero es que parece que menos el de "Negro" todos consumen un huevo)
<kvnxp> jaja
<kvnxp> yo uso  con 32 mb de video  todos los graficos de compiz
<kvnxp> me andan bien
<kvnxp> pero solo el compiz
<cousteau> pues a mí algunos no me van :(
<kvnxp> cuando pongo otra aplicacion
<flypp> nacho, sé que es una pregunta evidente pero... la tarjeta pcmcía la has conectado en frío, no?
<kvnxp> q use  nvidia  se pone lento
<nacho> en frio?
<cousteau> kvnxp: "compiz" y "cualquier otra cosa que use aceleración" suelen ser excluyentes
<kvnxp> por ejemplo  blender
<flypp> nacho, con el equipo apagado
<nacho> antes de reiniciar la he conectado
<nacho> correcto
<cousteau> prueba a desactivar temporalmente compiz (Alt-F2, `metacity --replace`) y mira a ver si te va mejor
<kvnxp> si claro
<nacho> para instalar el UBUNTU la quité
<kvnxp> mil veces mejor
<flypp> mmmmm... unos hablan de poner el módulo orinocco en la blacklist y descargar uno de una página web, pero es de la época del ubuntu 7.10
<kvnxp> pero no me gusta  simple
<kvnxp> me gusta los grficos
<kvnxp> ad+
<nacho> es que he instalado un "UBUNTU Desktop Edition" en un Laptop, puede que eso me genere problemas
<kvnxp> sin compiz las gtk me van lentos haveces
<cousteau> kvnxp: pues tienes dos opciones
<cousteau> 1) pillar una gráfica mejor
<nacho> aunque todo va de lujo menos el wifi
<cousteau> 2) tortuguita
<kvnxp> jaja
<kvnxp>  es una tablet pc
<cousteau> nacho: la versión desktop vale para laptop... desktop significa que no es server
<kvnxp> es q relamente no ve ma lento .
<nacho> he leido algo del orinoco, pero no tengo nin idea de qué hacer
<nacho> ahhh correcto
<nacho> vale
<cousteau> kvnxp: también puedes ponerte el fusion-icon, y cuando necesites aceleración (juegos, blender...) quitas el compiz
<kvnxp> yo c  q me toca descativar el compiz cuando voy a usar alguna aplicacion q requiera aceleracion por hardware
<nacho> tengo un sobremesa con UBUNTU 10.10 con una wifi interna y va de lujo
<nacho> el único problema es que videos con VIMEO va a tirones, aunque youtube va bien
<cousteau> hay versiones desktop (pcs normales, sean sobremesa o portátiles), server (servidores), netbook (miniportátiles y MIDs), minimal (no contiene casi nada, te pregunta qué vas a querer instalar y se lo baja de internet) y alternate (igual que minimal en la instalación pero con muchos paquetes en el propio CD)
<nacho> entonces elegí bien...si le hubiera puesto un netbook hubiera funcionado pero con poco software, no cousteau?
<nacho> os funciona bien el amule???
<cousteau> nacho: la versión netbook está pensada sobre todo para pantallas pequeñas
<cousteau> y pantallas táctiles (que de eso un netbook poco)
<nacho> entonces hice bien
<nacho> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> pero el soft que viene creo que es el mismo... aparte, le puedes instalar más si quieres, los repositorios son los mismos que los de ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/etc
<PCHelping> Hay alguna manera de crear usuarios móviles en linux ?
<PCHelping> osea, almacenar el home de un usuario en un servidor y levantar el perfil desde distintas máquinas ?
<nacho> repositorios = centro de software???
<cousteau> nacho: más o menos
<cousteau> PCHelping: ehm... puedes usar VNC o FreeNX para eso
<PCHelping> ¿? VNC ????
<PCHelping> no entiendo
<cousteau> o SSH (con la opción -X para poder abrir aplicaciones gráficas)
<PCHelping> no...no es lo que necesito
<PCHelping> nono...la idea es que quede el perfil
<PCHelping> como los "perfiles mòviles" en Windows
<cousteau> bueno, entiendo lo que dices... lo veo más complicado pero creo que podría hacerse
<erUSUL> PCHelping: puedes poner los home en un server nfs y hacer la autentificacion via NIS ( asi se hacia antiguamente )
<PCHelping> si, se q ue se puede..la idea es que me digan com :-=
<erUSUL> PCHelping: supongo que se podra hacer parecido con nfs + openldap o asi
<cousteau> digo yo que la idea será montar una carpeta remota (en NFS o lo que sea) en /home
<nacho> hola flypp...no ves ninguna solución a lo de la WIFI PCMCIA?
<cousteau> y que el sistema la monte antes de cargar el entorno gráfico
<flypp> nacho, pues no sé, quizás si me viese en tu situación probaría lo de poner el actual módulo orinocco (puedes ver los módulos activos del kernel con "lsmod") y probar a descargar el sugerido en los foros... pero al ser hilos tan antiguos...
<PCHelping> si..logre montar con nfs el home
<PCHelping> el tema es que se maneja por IP hasta donde yo se
<PCHelping> si  varios usuarios comparten la misma máquina se me complica
<PCHelping> la idea es esa
<erUSUL> PCHelping: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch30_:_Configuring_NIS
<PCHelping> claaroo...algo asi estaba buscando
<PCHelping> ahora leo la info
<PCHelping> gracias
<nacho> con lsmod me sale esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528331/
<nacho> habla de    "pcmcia_core            14657  4 orinoco_cs,pcmcia,yenta_socket,pcmcia_rsrc"
<nacho> parece que algo hay, no?
<nacho> flypp: como instalo el modulo orinoco?
<flypp> el orinocco creo que es el que hay que desactivar
<flypp> nacho, escribe: lsmod | grep -i orinocco
<nacho> voy
<nacho> ahi va http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528334/
<flypp> nacho, pues como ves es el orinocco el que está en uso
<nacho> entonces?
<nacho> lo descativo?
<flypp> hay por ahí algún que otro blog/foro que indican cómo desactivarlo (enviándolo a blacklist) y dónde descargar el sustituto. Pero ya te digo que son posts del 2006-2007
<nacho> el que he instalado es el último UBUNTU
<flypp> nacho, no vale de nada desactivarlo si no tienes nada con qué sustituírlo
<nacho> qué me aconsejas? comprar otra tarjeta? cual?
<nacho> ya
<flypp> tendrás que buscar alguna web donde se indique una solución y descargar el módulo sustitutivo
<nacho> por qué tampoco va el NOvatel Wireles ?
<nacho> es raro
<nacho> parece que UBUNTU está peleado con los wireless externos
<nacho> el interno de mi sobremesa va de lujo+
<flypp> yo ahí no te puedo aconsejar/desaconsejar. pero vamos, no son muy caras las wifi pcmcía. Lo que sí, busca en google alguna que no dé ningún tipo de problema
<nacho> plug & play
<nacho> no sabes tu de ninguna? que no de problemas
<flypp> yo no, yo me conecto por rj45 :)
 * flypp a cenar
<nacho> gracias flypp
<nacho> ya hablamos
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
<_KeNsHiN_> :P
<Xago> hola amigos...alguien se ha topado  con una USB wireless TP-Link modelo TL-WN422G?
<Xago> Ubuntu no la reconoce y en google...no parece existir una solución que funcione...al menos a mí no me trabajado :(
 * alexneb se va acenar ^^
<_KeNsHiN_> Xago abre la terminal y con la USB conectada coloca lspci | greep Network
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> Xago, creo si existen los drivers para linux yo los baje hace un mes pero para una maquina con windows xp
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> Xago, dejame bucar el enlace
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> Xago, version 2 o 1? TL-WN422G V2 ó TL-WN422G V1
<Xago> uffff...ni idea
<^Scott_Pilgrim^> Xago, ahi buscalos http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp?a=1&m=TL-WN422G
<_KeNsHiN_> xD
<_KeNsHiN_> dios
<_KeNsHiN_> esos son para guinsucks
<_KeNsHiN_> xD
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<_KeNsHiN_> hi seyacat
<seyacat> una ayudita, como puedo hacer para pasar variables al gcc por medio del CMakeLists.txt usando cmake
<Xago> ^Scott_Pilgrim^,  pero son para Window$$$$
<Xago> :S
<_KeNsHiN_> Xago abre la terminal y con la USB conectada coloca lspci | greep Network y me pegas lo que aparesca
<_KeNsHiN_> si no no te podemos ayudar
<Xago> _KeNsHiN_, NO aparece nada
<_KeNsHiN_> X.x
<_KeNsHiN_> aaaa lo siento
<_KeNsHiN_> Xago abre la terminal y con la USB conectada coloca lspci | grep Network y me pegas lo que aparesca
<_KeNsHiN_> xD
<_KeNsHiN_> es solo una e
<_KeNsHiN_> en grep
<_KeNsHiN_> no 2
<_KeNsHiN_> :P
<Xago> _KeNsHiN_, nada aparece con el comando
<Xago> _KeNsHiN_, si...me dí cuenta de eso...pero no pasa nada
<Xago> _KeNsHiN_, estoy probando instalando Compat-wireless....según lo que leí...debería funcionar ESPERO
<pareja_tantra> valladolid?????????
<Xago> tampoco funciona
<Critical_Error> holas!
<Critical_Error> le cambie el monitor a una compu del trabajo y ahora no me deja darle mas de 800x600 de resolucion.
<Critical_Error> nose si tiene algo que ver pero el archivo xorg.conf esta vacio
<Critical_Error> tiene un monitor de 15' que soporta 1024x768
<Critical_Error> ayuda porfa!!
<mrfilippo> buenas tardes, tengo una duda sobre cairo-dock: las ventanas emergentes se me desplazan unos centímetros arriba de la pantalla en vez de quedarse pegadas al dock. ¿Alguien conoce la solución?
<Xago> tengo la siguiente situación descubierta hace unos minutos. Puse un CD con la versión 10.10 y sí me reconoce la tarjeta wireless TP-Link ;)
<Xago> lo malo es que no me muestra opción para instalar actualizando
<Xago> cómo lo hago?
<Xago> en este pc no hay acceso a internet
<gustavo__> mi ubuntu de golpe cuando inicia quedó en initramfs y no bootea
<gustavo__> el sitio de ubuntu-es esta andando increíblemente chancho o solo a mi es ?
<Critical_Error> no hay soporte hoy?
<gustavo__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91TaW1LCRkM esto solucionará mi problema?
<Critical_Error> parece bueno lo del video gustavo
<Critical_Error> pero parece que no hay soporte
<Critical_Error> vuelvo mas tarde
<cloud> buenas..
<cloud> help.. :D
<gustavo__> estamos todos donados
<cloud> tengo un problemita.
<cloud> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<gustavo__> a ver si con mi poca experiencia te puedo ayudar..
<cloud> gracias amigo
<gustavo__> después yo te hago una pregunta
<cloud> tengo un disco duro de 320 gb externo
<cloud> y estoy tratando de recuperar los datos del disco
<cloud> actualmente el disco tiene la Tabla de Particiones Dañada
<cloud> ya me dieron una solucion
<cloud> pero se tarda mucho
<cloud> con el sudo Photorec
<cloud> lo que estoy viendo es
<cloud> que el disco tiene 2 sistemas de Archivos
<cloud> NTFS y Linux ext3
<mrfox> hola   alguien sabe si puedo poner videos como screensaver   ??
<cloud> como puedo hacer para borrar la otra particion
<cloud> o como hacer que el disco funcione
<cloud> sin formatear
<gustavo__> eso lo podes hacer con el livecd y gparted lo de recuperar info la ves que lo hice lo deje y lo deje una banda de tiempo
<cloud> con el gparted?
<cloud> y como?
<cloud> con el sudo photrec?
<cloud> si es eso tarda muchisimo
<cloud> es super lento
<cloud> en 40 horas de transferencia apenas transporta 80 gb
<dabor> cloud, testdisk recupera la tabla de particiones
<cloud> y son como 180 gb que tengo en datos dentro del disco
<cloud> sin formatear?
<dabor> cloud, recuperar datos siempre es muy lento
<cloud> :( jajaja
<cloud> mis musicas, juegos, bla bla
<cloud> pero
<dabor> cloud, obvio, sin formatear pero nunca son 100 % garantidos, nada como un buen backup de todo
<cloud> osea puedo
<cloud> y puedes decir como hago?
<cloud> tengo instalado el testdisk
<dabor> cloud, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_ES
<cloud> gracias amigo
<cloud> voy a probar
<rosa> hola, me he comprado una impresora nueva y no se si la tengo bien configurada. Alguien sabe que debo hacer? venía un cd de instalacion pero imagino que solo será para Windows y Mac. No pone nada de Linux
<dabor> rosa, en firefox: http://127.0.0.1:631
<rosa> hola dabor
<dabor> hola rosa
<rosa> ok
<rosa> y que tengo que hacer alli?
<dabor> rosa, añadir la impresora
<dabor> rosa, si la reconoce va a ir todo bien
<rosa> ok
<rosa> como hago para que la reconozca?... es que pone buscar drivers pero no se si es ahi
<dela> hola
<rosa> he llegado a una pagina que no se como continuar
<rosa> me pide un usuario y contraseña
<dela> que pagina?
<mrfox> hola dabor   lo siguiente:  soy usuario de ubuntu desde hace 8 meses  el fin de semana quise probar fedora y lo instale en otra particion, al hacerlo perdi ubuntu  la unica forma de recuperarlo fue instalado ubuntu en otra particion y me quede asi: ubuntu 9.10 - fedora - ubuntu 10.10
<mrfox> y me corren bien
<dabor> mrfox, perfecto, lo raro es que hayas perdido ubuntu
<mrfox> pero quiero eliminar el ubuntu que instale de mas,,,   me afectaria eso  en el grub??
<dela> como perdiste ubuntu
<dela> si instalaste en otra particion?
<dabor> mrfox, si no estas usando el grub del ubuntu que vas a eliminar no afecta en nada
<dela> es muy raro
<rosa> http://127.0.0.1:631/admin esa pagina
<mrfox> lo esta usando porque fue la unica forma de que me corra fedora y ubuntu
<rosa> me pide un usuario y una contraseña que no se cual es
<adrian15b> mrfox: que ubuntu quieres eliminar el 10.10 o el 8.10?
<rosa> es la mia de mi sesion de ubuntu?
<gustavo__> si
<mrfox> trate de modificar el grub en fedora peo no hubo caso
<dabor> mrfox, el grub que estas usando lo mas seguro es que sea del ultimo linux que instalaste
<mrfox> el 9.10
<dela> que grub as modificado
<mrfox> efectivamente es del ultimo
<dabor> mrfox, el 9.10 fue el ultimo?
<dela> el grub 2?
<mrfox> sip 9.10 el ultimo
<gustavo__> así es rosa
<dabor> mrfox, y vas a borrar el 9.10?
<cloud> dabor: amigo ya probe
<mrfox> si
<cloud> recuperar la tabla de particiones
<cloud> y no funciona
<adrian15b> mrfox: Y qué entiendes tú por borrar la partición?
<cloud> igual sigue mal
<rosa> ok, lo unico que me reconoce una impresora que creo no es la mia. Yo tengo la 4680 y me reconoce la 4600
<rosa> es esto normal?
<dabor> mrfox, entonces antes entra al ubuntu 10.10 (o al fedora) y ejecuta sudo grub-install /dev/sda y despues sudo update-grub
<mrfox> queria formatearla  era el espacio que usaba para los respaldos
<dela> rosa
<dabor> mrfox, asi te quedas con el grub del 10.10
<dela> es la misma
<dela> los driver
<dela> son de la serie 4600
<mrfox> ok
<dabor> mrfox, supongo que la solucion que tenias antes de instalar otro linux era un simple update-grub
<rosa> ok, y hay un apartado en ingles que no se muy bien que quiere decir... pone esto:
<leonblanco> Que programa usan para descargar musica ?
<adrian15b> mrfox: Si es formatearla es ok y te aconsejo lo mismo que Dabor
<mrfox> en google encontre algo que me enviava a editar el grub  pero  aparte de nombre  version del kernel  tenia otros datos con numeros que no sabia
<gustavo__> leonblanco, eso realmente no es una necesidad usa groveshark como recomendación
<rosa> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/3452/impresora.png
<PakoTM> Güenas!
<rosa> la parte de abajo no la antiendo
<leonblanco> gustavo__, si lo uso pero aveces tengo la necesidad de descargar ciertas canciones por que aveces tengo que editar voz con musica
<dabor> rosa, si esa es tu impresora dale siguiente
<adrian15b> cloud: que te pasa con la tabla de particiones? Ya has probado gpart (que no gparted)
<rosa> pero en impresoras de red no pongo nada?
<mrfox> voy a probar eso del update grub   gracias  se pasaron
<dabor> rosa, no se, tu impresora esta en red o está conectada directamente a tu PC?
<rosa> impresoras en red (perdon)
<dela> Leonblanco usa frostwire
<rosa> esta directamente al pc
<dabor> rosa, entonces es local
<gustavo__> leonblanco, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/140153
<rosa> ok
<dabor> rosa, y el cups la reconoce bien como local
<rosa> creo que esta en ello
<dela> ola
<dela> una cosa
<dela> vosotros jugais a juegos en u buntu?
<cousteau> leonblanco: nicotine, es como el soulseek
<leonblanco> Gracias gustavo__ "Leyendo"
<leonblanco> cousteau, que es nicotine ?
<mrfox> ahh  lo otro   antes de irme   se pueden dejar videos  como screensaver??
<cousteau> leonblanco: el equivalente en linux del soulseek, con la misma red
<leonblanco> si, pero que es soulseek ? no habia escuchado eso
<leonblanco> disculpa
<gustavo__> es un p2p
<cousteau> un p2p especializado en música
<rosa> dabor
<rosa> creo que algo va mal
<rosa> no esta mi impresora la 4680
<rosa> hay algunas parecidas
 * alexneb se va mimir
<rosa> pero esa misma no esta
 * alexneb chau
<cousteau> boas noites alexneb
<rosa> dice que tambien puedo proporcionar un archivo ppd
<rosa> pero no se ni lo que es
<alexneb> cousteau,  boas noites compay ... XD
<cousteau> rosa: modelo de impresora?
<gustavo__> Tengo un problemilla inicio mi equipo de escritorio y sale una seguidillas de errores con mopunt bla bla bla busybox bla bla bla... y queda la consola en (initramfs) _
<rosa> hp Photosmart C4680
<cousteau> un .ppd es un archivo de configuración de impresoras... es una forma de configurarlas
<rosa> esa es
<cousteau> rosa: te recomiendo instalarte el hplip-gui
<rosa> como lo hago?
<cousteau> luego ejecutas hp-toolbox, te dirá que no hay ninguna impresora configurada, te la detectará y te la instalará
<cousteau> y la añadirá a Impresoras
<cousteau> está en el centro de software
<rosa> es que antes he intentado instalar el hplip pero no se si lo tengo bien instalado
<rosa> hay alguna forma de verificarlo?
<cousteau> ejecutándolo
<rosa> y como lo ejecuto?
<cousteau> abre un terminal y pon hp-toolbox
<rosa> ok
<cousteau> (o búscalo en el menú Sistema > Preferencias)
<rosa> ok
<rosa> se me ha abierto una serie de ventanas
<dela> olle como podria jugar en ubuntu?
<rosa> este programa puedo cogerlo en español?
<rosa> o hay algun parche?
<adrian15b> gustavo_: has actualizado kernel recientemente? Prueba a arrancar con uno más antiguo
<rosa> cousteau?
<rosa> estas?
<cousteau> rosa: no lo sé
<cousteau> me parece que no
<rosa> ah ok
<rosa> y una preguntilla
<rosa> esta impresora tiene escaner incorporado
<cousteau> pero bueno, es sólo para añadir la impresora, o hacer operaciones de mantenimiento (limpiar los cartuchos y demás)
<rosa> y la propia impresora tiene una pantallita pequeña que va diciendo cosas
<gustavo__> adrian15b, puede ser que si
<cousteau> rosa: pues creo que también te instala el escáner
<cousteau> o te lo auto-detecta, no sé
<rosa> pero me ha dicho en esa pantallita que la pagina de alineacion no esta detectada
<rosa> como puedo hacer todas esas cosas?
<cousteau> rosa: esa página la imprime la impresora automáticamente cada vez que cambias los cartuchos, para alinearlos, y luego la tienes que poner en el escáner y pulsar el botón Escanear
<cousteau> (todo esto en la propia impresora, no necesitas el ordenador)
<rosa> si, pero no la he llegado a escanear bien. Ha habido algun problema
<rosa> no se muy bien como solucionarlo
<rosa> dice que no se obtendrá la maxima calidad
<cousteau> a lo mejor exagera
<rosa> pero eso lo puedo arreglar a traves del pc? o solo mediante la impresora?
<cousteau> prueba en el programa éste, dale a donde pone "Align Cartridges" en la pestaña "Actions"
<rosa> pero es la alineacion del escaner
<rosa> creo!
<cousteau> ?? ...no, yo hablo de alinear los cartuchos
<cousteau> como son dos cartuchos, y van encajados, pues a veces al quitar uno y poner otro no queda exactamente en la misma posición, así que el cartucho negro y el de color imprimen un poco desplazados
<rosa> entiendo
<cousteau> lo de "alinear" pinta un montón de líneas y luego las escanea para ver cómo está colocado uno con respecto al otro
<cousteau> todo esto lo hace la propia impresora cada vez que cambias un cartucho, o desde el ordenador lo puedes forzar
<cousteau> lo de "alinear el escáner" no existe o por lo menos nunca lo he visto, en principio se supone que no hace falta
<rosa> ok ok
<rosa> estoy haciendo pruebas
<cousteau> (tengo todo esto fresco que llevo un par de días peleándome con los cartuchos e instalando la impresora)
<rosa> jeje
<rosa> ok
<rosa> a mi no me reconoce a la hora de escanear la hoja que me imprime
<rosa> te dio a ti este mismo error?
<cousteau> nop, nunca... la estás colocando bien?
<cousteau> (instrucciones en la misma hoja)
<rosa> si
<rosa> supuestamente en direccion y posicion como pone la hoja
<cousteau> fíjate en el dibujo y los cuadraditos negros (y ponla boca abajo :) ), y dale al botón Escanear en la impresora
<cousteau> y ya con eso debería ir
<cousteau> a menos que el cristal del escáner esté guarro o algo...
<rosa> la acabamos de comprar
<rosa> xD
<rosa> parece que no hace caso
<cousteau> ni idea... dale una miradita a las instrucciones
<rosa> ok
<rosa> muchas gracias
<cousteau> pero en principio es sólo eso, imprimir la hoja de las rayitas, ponerla en el escáner y darle a escanear
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-09
<leonblanco> gustavo__, ya instale el paquete air de grooveshark pero no puedo bajar nada
<leonblanco> gustavo__, pongo el widwet id 24973420 y no se sincroniza
<rosa> cousteau
<rosa> estas por aqui?
<cousteau> sip
<rosa> sabes si nosotros con el ubuntu es muy importante si pones el cable usb antes o despues?
<rosa> o eso a nosotros nos da igual?
<rosa> cousteau
<mrdengue> +
<cousteau> rosa: con que esté conectada al pc y encendida mientras la configuras, todo bien
<rosa> o sea que da igual el orden de lo del usb no?
<murderertoy> hola chicos :). Alguno sabe de un buen diagramador para ubuntu mysql??
<cousteau> y en cuanto a lo de alinear, todo eso lo hace la impresora, no hace falta enchufarla al ordenador
<rosa> ok
<murderertoy> hola gente :) alguien conoce un doagramador decente para ubuntu? para bases de datos relacionales?
<murderertoy> veo varios en el centro de software, pero no me decido precisamente a instalarlos todos, y si alguien ha probado alguno solvente, estaría interesado en saberlo :)
<leonblanco> gustavo__,  a ti te funciona el groovesync ?
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<dabor> buenas
<TTNK> que es groovesync?
<ginny> hola
<ginny> los efectos visuales no se me quieren poner,
<cousteau> tarjeta gráfica?
<xangua> esta es la parte en que pones el mensaje de error que te da, versión de ubuntu que usas, tarjeta gráfica, modificaciones que hayas hecho recientemente.........o puedes esperar a que venga uno con su bola de cristal y lo adivine
<cousteau> prueba a ir a Sistema > Admin > Controladores de hardware, y si aparece alguno actívalo
<ginny> intel
<ginny> es un chiopt integrado
<cousteau> creo que las intel no hace falta instalar el controlador, ya viene por defecto
<ginny> hay sorry, esque no se mucho de esto soy nuevooo
<ginny> yo no veo eso de controladores de hardaware
<ginny> tenia problema y no funciona, el chipt, despues aqui mismo me ayudaron, entonces el programa k trae el ubunto
<ginny> sobre, 30 accelaration sale bien ahora, pero no se me pone los efectos, y los vidos de dvd se abren y se cierra,
<pcapeluto> xangua: No tenés amigos verdad?
<ginny> y antes, funcionaban pero mas lento
<ginny> eb esi de controladores no me sale nada
<gustavo__> Tengo un problemilla inicio mi equipo de escritorio y sale una seguidillas de errores con mopunt bla bla bla busybox bla bla bla... y queda la consola en (initramfs) _
<ginny> intel chipts 82845g/gl ese esl el chiyp
<ginny> cousteau? estas hay
<ginny> hola, tengo problema, no se me quieren activar los efectos visuales, tengo un intel chipts 82845g/gl de video, y la pc lo reconoce en la terminar como si funciona bien, pero no se pone los efectos visuales
<ginny> no se, si fue que configure el 3d accelaration mal
<ginny> hola, tengo problema, no se me quieren activar los efectos visuales, tengo un intel chipts 82845g/gl de video, y la pc lo reconoce en la terminar como si funciona bien, pero no se pone los efectos visuales
<ginny>  no se, si fue que configure el 3d accelaration mal
<gustavo__> Tengo un problemilla inicio mi equipo de escritorio y sale una seguidillas de errores con mopunt bla bla bla busybox bla bla bla... y queda la consola en (initramfs) _
 * cousteau s/tos/limón+miel/
<Paula_> que tal con todos. Alguien sabe como volver a tener el "menu" de xchat?
<hiko_hitokiri> Paula_,
<hiko_hitokiri> trata borrando la carpeta .xchat2
<dannyLopez> buenas resulta q instale el burg t cuando quiero iniciar ubuntu no me arranca por ningun lado, me dice algo como q el kernel debe iniciarce
<hiko_hitokiri> de la carpeta de tu usuario
<dabor> Paula_, ctr+F9
<Paula_> jaja ..ok
<Paula_> gracias a los dos
<dannyLopez> buenas resulta q instale el burg t cuando quiero iniciar ubuntu no me arranca por ningun lado, me dice algo como q el kernel debe iniciarce
<hiko_hitokiri> proba bajando el super grub y reparando el grub
<dannyLopez> es para windows el super grub?
<hiko_hitokiri> no
<dabor> dannyLopez, supergrub es para recuperar el grub o para iniciar SO instalados
<hiko_hitokiri> es una aplicacion que la quemas en un cd y sirve para reparar el grub
<dannyLopez> hay guias acerca de eso?
<dannyLopez> ok muchas gracias
<dabor> dannyLopez, google
<hiko_hitokiri> si ahi en la pagina del proyecto
<cousteau> lo que no sé es si super grub funciona con grub2
<dannyLopez> estuve leyendo y dice q el burg me ha borrado los kerneles, en caso de q llegara a ser asi hay forma de recuperar esos kerneles?
<cousteau> no sé si se referirá a que te ha borrado las entradas del grub o que te ha borrado físicamente los archivos
<cousteau> en el segundo caso es un poco complicado de resolver... aunque siempre se puede intentar reinstalar el kernel copiándolo de un liveCD o algo
<cousteau> vamos, no es como si se te borraran todos los archivos... pero es lo que hace que arranque el sistema
<cousteau> !burg
<kubot> El facto !burg no existe.
<cousteau> kubot no sabe nada acerca de burg... a ver google
<cousteau> el caso es que he oído que burg da problemillas
<dannyLopez> cousteau: con el live como lo recupero?
<cousteau> dannyLopez: primero yo averiguaría qué ha pasado exactamente
<cousteau> creo que lo más fácil es arrancar con un LiveCD y reparar el grub
<TTNK> cousteau: el kernel no se copia de un livecd, mas bien haciendo un chroot y reinstalando que no?
<cousteau> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque por defecto de Ubuntu antes de 9.10 (Karmic). Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Grub | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB | ver !grub2 para Ubuntu 9.10 en adelante.
<dannyLopez> segun un amigo q leyo exactamente lo q paso y los letreros q salian parece ser la 2 opcion
<cousteau> el segundo link de kubot puede interesant
<dannyLopez> q se borraron los kerneles
<cousteau> la verdad, no creo que realmente se borrasen los kernels, sólo que no los encontrará
<dannyLopez> cousteau: y si ese fuera el caso?
<xangua> quitas el tal burg y reinstalas grub
<cousteau> dannyLopez: la verdad, ni idea... supongo que desde un liveCD descargarse el paquete con la imagen de linux de packages.ubuntu.com, descomprimirlo y extraer el archivo con la imagen a donde corresponda... pero no creo que sea necesario
<cousteau> prueba lo de recuperar el grub con un liveCD de la guia-ubuntu
<songoten> hola amigos, como andan
<songoten> estoy teniendo problemas para cargar un modulo de una placa capturadora de tv con chip bttv 878
<dabor> songoten, ese chip deberia reconocerlo automaticamente
<dabor> songoten, es de los más comunes
<songoten> hola dabor
<songoten> en teoria si
<songoten> pero no logro ke sintonice ningun canal
<dabor> songoten, instalaste tvtime?
<songoten> si
<songoten> segui los pasos de esta guia
<songoten> http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/info-y-manuales.153/514246-instalar-sintonizadora-tv-bttv-848-878-a.html
<songoten> y en el momento de hacer   sudo modprobe bttv card=14 tuner=2
<songoten> me salen los carteles de error
<pipo65> buenas
<songoten> buenas :(
<pipo65> que pasa songoten
<pipo65> esa cara
<songoten> si
<songoten> ando amargado
<songoten> :(
<pipo65> por
<pipo65> songoten: a los problemas digale no me importa
<dannyLopez> cousteau: todos me has confirmado q si es el kernel
<dannyLopez> pero como lo recupero?
<dabor> songoten, estas seguro que esos son los parámetros para tu placa?
<songoten> si si
<dabor> songoten, y que error te da?
<songoten> puedo copiar pegar ?
<songoten> son pocos englones
<songoten> renglones
<dabor> songoten, si no lo podés explicar con palabras.....usá pastebin
<songoten> okis
<songoten> ya te paso
<songoten> dabor
<songoten> http://pastebin.com/Qbnyfm06
<dabor> songoten, no te dá ningun error
<dabor> songoten, lo que tendrias que probar es con bttv unicamente o con otros parámetros
<dabor> songoten, sudo modprobe -r bttv (para descargar el modulo)
<songoten> dabor,  me da el mismo error
<dabor> songoten, mo es un error
<dabor> songoten, donde ves el error?
<dabor> songoten, cuando cargas el modulo?
<songoten> okis
<songoten> te entieno dabor
<dabor> songoten, verifica tuner=2 - Philips NTSC (FI1236,FM1236 and compatibles)
<songoten> okis
<hormiga> Hola, ¿Como le hago para que Ubuntu detecte mi tarjeta PCI wifi?
<totyko_> buenas noches a todos/as
<hormiga> buenas noches
<totyko_> alguien me puede a ayudar quiero ver unos videos online y me pide el protocolo MMS
<totyko_> que debo instalar
<xangua> ya instalaste los codecs¿¿ (ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<totyko_> xangua,  nop
<totyko_> xangua, lo instalo ?
<xangua> sip
<xangua> si usas kubuntu tons kubuntu-restricted-extras , si usas xubuntu o lubuntu, pss creo que ya se entiende
<hormiga> ¿Alguien sabe?
<totyko_> xangua, esta descargando 53 mb vamos a ver cuando termine que pasa
<hormiga> ¿Alguien sabe como hacer que Ubuntu detecte una tarjeta PCI de wifi? en iwconfig no hay nada
<avatar88> hola
<avatar88> hola
<avatar88> algun chileno?
<dabor> hormiga, todo depende de que tarjeta sea: lspci|grep Network te informa
<hormiga> mx
<hormiga> dabor, no me detecta la PCI, solo el de la tarjeta madre
<dabor> hormiga, es pci o usb?
<hormiga> dabor, PCI
<hormiga> Me dicen que debo de meterle los drivers, pero... sera ese el problema?
<dabor> hormiga, lspci|grep Ethernet
<dabor> hormiga, pero que drivers? si no sabes que tarjeta es dificil elegir un driver
<hormiga> Se que tarjeta es. la terminal me dio esto: 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intell Corporation 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)
<hormiga> dabor, pero sigue sin detectarme la wifi, en una INTELLINET 5000517
<hormiga> 500517
<paribanu> hola! alguien usa ZOTERO y ha tenido problemas desde que actualizó a 10.10
<ginny_> hola, descarge un juego world of goo y sale procesando y duraa mucho tiempo, y los efectos visuales no se quieren poner
<songer> tienes activado tus drivers de tu targeta? los restrinjidos
<songer> ginny_,
<ginny_> eso no se
<ginny_> soy nueva en esto de linuxx
<ginny_> esta manana me ayudaron un poco, y en termianl
<ginny_> me salio, que esta activo irect
<songer> sitema, administracion
<songer>  driver hardware
<ginny_> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<ginny_> eso no veo drive hardware
<songer> controladores?
<ginny_> controladores adicionales
<ginny_> y sale vacio los dos cuadros
<songer> que targeta tienes>?
<ginny_> intel 845g
<ginny_> descarge el accelaration 3d y sale unas cosas k no entiendo y lo deje asi
<ginny_> ?
<songer> ok deja ver
<ginny_> songer
<paribanu> hola
<paribanu> tengo una consulta
<ginny_> si
<paribanu> necesito instalar la version 3.2 de mozilla
<paribanu> es decir la que venia antes de 10.10
<ginny_> i dont know jaja yo estoy aki para resolveer un lio que tengo
<paribanu> alguien me puee ayudar a hacerlo?
<ginny_> soy nuevo en linux no se mucho de esto
<ginny_> hola, problema con driver de video, alguien me ayuda
<songer> espera ginny_
<ginny_> ok
<ginny_> ah
<ginny_> estoy esperando
<ginny_> ohh
<JesusMB> Alguien me podría indicar el significado de unas carpetas que existen en /home/user , con un punto y seguido del nombre de la carpeta...o archivo...
<JesusMB>  ...y que estan ocultos, en el directorio citado.
<songer> son carpetas de los programas
<songer>  y estan ocultas
<archival> mayormente contienen las configuraciones de los programs instalados, si no me equivoco
<JesusMB> he observado que esas mismas, existen fuera de /home...
<JesusMB> ...no me aclaro...
<ginny_> songer?
<songer> ginny_, estoy buscando informacion
<arp-> JesusMB
<songer> pero aun no encuntro algo que ayude
<arp-> las carpetas con un . atras
<arp-> son carptas ocultas
<ginny_> ahh okeyy
<songer> arp-, ginny_ quiere instalar su driver de video  no le APARECEN
<ginny_> yeahh
<arp-> que no aparece?
<songer> intel 845g
<ginny_> pero en la terminal me hicieron darle a una cosa rasa sl algo asi y sale el chipt
<arp-> lspci | grep VGA
<arp-> ?
<ginny_> pero el juego no me arranca, incluso puse un dvd con una pelicual y se cierra
<ginny_> si esoo
<songer> en sistema, administracion controladores no le sale los drivers de su targeta de vieo intel
<arp-> ah
<arp-> y que los instale desde ahi entonces
<songer> QUE NO APARECEN arp-
<ginny_> y como
<ginny_> no me aparec
<arp-> no  uses mayusculas
<songer> ese es el detalle, quiere saber como instalarlo u otra forma para que puede jugar
<songer> ok se me cruza fue sin querer  boos
<arp-> que version de ubuntu es?
<ginny_> ubuntu 10.10
<arp-> ok
<ginny_> esto me tiene desesperado
<archival> y le que quieres ginny es instalar otros drivers?
<arp-> debe estar usando los drivers VESA
<ginny_> isntalas el driver
<arp-> que no soportan aceleracion
<ginny_> para k funcionee
<ginny_> y puedar ver dvd y jugar
<ginny_> y es un juego ligero kno pide muchas cosass
<ginny_> yo descarge el 3d acceleration que tiene linux, me sale el chipts y muchas opciones! pero noc como configurarla
<arp-> es
<arp-> x32 o x64?
<ginny_> el ubuntu
<ginny_> NOC la verdad
<ginny_> yo coloque el cd y se instalo
<arp-> :S
<arp-> ginny_
<arp-> aca en el IRC pone sto
<arp-> /exec -o uname -a
<ginny_> comoo
<ginny_> IRC?
<songer> aqui donde escribes pon eso que te dijo
<ginny_> Linux ginnypc 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:36:48 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ginny_> yaa
<arp-> bien
<ginny_> entoncs??
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> abri una terminal
<ginny_> esta abiertoo
<arp-> enq ue directorio estas?
<ginny_> como asi en k directorio
<arp-> pone: pwd
<arp-> que dice?
<ginny_> el directorio
<ginny_> puse pwd
<arp-> copiame lo que dice
<arp-> ..
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~$ pwd
<ginny_> /home/ginny
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~$
<ginny_> eso
<arp-> ok
<arp-> entonces pone
<ginny_> si
<arp-> mkdir intel-gf-drv
<ginny_> dice k no se encontro
<ginny_> k el archivo ya no existe
<arp-> escribi bien
<arp-> mkdir intel-gf-drv
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~$ mkdir intel-gf-drv
<ginny_> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «intel-gf-drv»: El archivo ya existe
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~$
<ginny_> mira
<ginny_> ahah exuste jiji
<arp-> oO
<arp-> mkdir intelgfdrv
<arp-> a ver...
<ginny_> no sale nada
<ginny_> ahora slaio de nuevo eso que el archivo ya eexiste
<ginny_> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «intelgfdrv»: El archivo ya exist
<arp-> pero lpm
<arp-> cualquier cosa te dice
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~$ lpm
<ginny_> No se ha encontrado la orden «lpm» pero hay 30 similares
<ginny_> lpm: orden no encontrada
<arp-> lpm = la put@ madre
<arp-> ...
<ginny_> ah jajajaja
<ginny_> estas enojado?
<arp-> no, es raro eso
<arp-> pone: sudo mkdir drvintel
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~$ sudo mkdir drvintel
<ginny_> [sudo] password for ginny:
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~$
<ginny_> salio eso
<arp-> pusiste el passware?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ya se creo...
<ginny_> sii
<arp-> pone
<arp-> sudo apt-get install git subversion
<ginny_> se esta instalando
<ginny_> durara 1 minuto
<arp-> se
<arp-> todavia no se si te va andar el driver
<ginny_> ok
<arp-> la instalacion es muy manual...
<ginny_> ahh okey
<arp-> un desafio compilarlo indicandolo
<arp-> pero bueh
<arp-> a ver que pasa..
<ginny_> jjee cool
<ginny_> yya finalizo
<arp-> ok
<ginny_> sii
<arp-> cd drvintel
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~/drvintel$
<ginny_> salio eso
<arp-> git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<ginny_> dice k eso no existe
<ginny_> el archivo directo no existe
<ginny_> ?
<arp-> ok
<ginny_> ahh
<arp-> git git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~/drvintel$ git git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<ginny_> git: 'git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa' is not a git command. See 'git --help'.
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~/drvintel$
<ginny_> salio eso
<CuriousX> arp-: eso se debe a que el comando para descargar con git se debe hacer con "git-clone"
<CuriousX> por ejemplo ---> git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<ginny_> ajjj
<arp-> no pero estab viendo
<arp-> algo...
<ginny_> ahhh
<CuriousX> buenas noches =)
<ginny_> entoncs lo pongo con el clone
<arp-> leyendo el documento de intel
<ginny_> Buenas NOChesss
<arp-> si ponelo
<ginny_> okey
<HJRS> -_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-________________________________________________________________________________-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
<ginny_> me sale k git clone el orden no encontrado
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~/drvintel$ git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<ginny_> git-clone: orden no encontrada
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~/drvintel$
<ginny_> ah
<ginny_> holaa
<CuriousX> ginny_: instala "git-core" y funcionara
<ginny_> como lo hago
<ginny_> no se nada de linux tiene k explicarme bien
<songer> sudo aptitude install git-core
<ginny_> command not foung
<ginny_> found
<ginny_> sale eso
<ginny_> ?
<songer> sudo aptitde install
<ginny_> command not found
<songer> perdon, sudo aptitude install
<CuriousX> por que aptitude no biene por defecto en 10.10
<CuriousX> sudo apt-get install git-core
<ginny_> aj
<songer> a ok, sudo apt-get install
<ginny_> ok
<songer> coriousX, porque no la pucieron?
<ginny_> ya se instalo
<ginny_> ahora pongo lo de git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<CuriousX> por que los de canonical dicen que ocupa mucho espacio en el iso
<CuriousX> pesa 20 megas aptitude
<ginny_> Yo como que hare un curso de linux jaja me siento burro
<arp-> no
<songer> ok, alguien me dijo que administra la instalacion mejr que apt-get
<arp-> git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<arp-> usa ese
<ginny_> ok
<HJRS> para que tener dos aplicaciones que hacen casi lo mismo tal vez por eso lo sacaron
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~/drvintel$ git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<ginny_> bash: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa: No existe el archivo o directorio
<arp-> tenes que usa rel comando git
<songer> HJRS, pues segun administra mejor la instalacion
<ginny_> quueeee
<arp-> git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<ginny_> ah
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~/drvintel$ git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<ginny_> git-clone: orden no encontrada
<arp-> cual es CuriousX?
<arp-> yo no uso git
<arp-> uso svn
<CuriousX> yo tambien uso git
<CuriousX> pero no me sale orden no encontrada =P
<ginny_> ah?
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> sudo apt-get install git-clone
<ginny_> hay dios me siento PERDIDO
<arp-> vamos a inventar colores
<arp-> :P
<ginny_> no se ha podido localicar el archivo git-clone
<arp-> ok
<ginny_> :(
<ginny_> ?
<arp-> es
<ginny_> ehhh
<ginny_> es?
<arp-> git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~/drvintel$ git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<ginny_> fatal: could not create work tree dir 'mesa'.: Permission denied
<arp-> ah
<arp-> sisi
<arp-> sudo git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<arp-> pequeño detalle
<arp-> ...
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~/drvintel$ sudo git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mes
<ginny_> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/ginny/drvintel/mes/.git/
<ginny_> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<ginny_> ?
<arp-> bueeee
<arp-> odio Git
<arp-> siempre lo odie...
<ginny_> ajaja
<ginny_> disk ahora mas
<CuriousX> yo descarge sin problemas el driver que le diste al principio
<arp-> ah
<arp-> pero ese no sirve
<arp-> es 2D
<arp-> no tiene soporte 3d
<ginny_> ahh
<arp-> tiene que ser el egundo link
<arp-> ...
<CuriousX> aver si puedo descargarlo
<ginny_> sii, para k  me digas
<ginny_> ya me estoy callendo de un suenoo, es la 1 am aki
<ginny_> :(
<CuriousX> ginny_: hace el fabor de escribir bien lo que te pasan para no confundirnos o si no tambien podrias copiar y pegar para que no tengas errores
<CuriousX> lo estoy descargando al mesa
<CuriousX> git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<ginny_> yo copio y pego
<CuriousX> git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<CuriousX> yo lo descarge asi
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~/drvintel$ git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<ginny_> git-clone: orden no encontrada
<ginny_> ginny@ginnypc:~/drvintel$
<ginny_> ami no se me descarga
<ginny_> creo k e spor drvintel$ k aparc alantee
<CuriousX> bueno hay diferencias entre la version que tenemos parece
<CuriousX> pero a vos te funciona con esto creo
<ginny_> yo tngo ubuntu 10.10
<CuriousX> git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<CuriousX> perdon
<ginny_> ah
<CuriousX> git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<ginny_> no funcionaa
<ginny_> fatal: could not create work tree dir 'mes'.: Permission denied
<CuriousX> sudo git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<arp-> que lo haga con sudo
<arp-> s
<arp-> e
<ginny_> ahora sii
<ginny_> ta poniendo unos numeros
<arp-> se
<ginny_> esta descargandoo
<arp-> estoy viendo el NG
<arp-> Grandes Escapes
<arp-> ahaha
<CuriousX> (-_-)
<CuriousX> que es lo que es ezo
<ginny_> yo noc
<arp-> un programa de tv
<arp-> de la Nacional Geografic
<arp-> son casos reales de escapes de carceles
<ginny_> OHh
<arp-> todo actuado como fue
<arp-> tal cual
<ginny_> buee esta descarga como k durrara :(
<ginny_> ohhh k jeviii
<arp-> sep
<ginny_> aqui no tengo clave! esta muy calo y canales muy maloss
<arp-> increible los planes que usaron
<ginny_> ohh
<arp-> ginny_: http://es.justin.tv
<arp-> por ahi si no tenes TV, podes entretente
<CuriousX> ah si, una vez vi algo de eso en National Geografic Channel
<arp-> si
<arp-> lo estan dando ahora CuriousX
<arp-> :P
<arp-> lo dan varios dias
<CuriousX> mmm... prefiero escuchar musica de fondo =P
<arp-> ok
<arp-> xD
<ginny_> cool tjanl
<ginny_> porla pagina ejeje
<ginny_> todavia esta descargando
<ginny_> me pueden dar un adelando despues que se descarge eso quehago
<arp-> ok
<ginny_> que ya me quiero dormirrrr
<ginny_> y ahora k va por 16 %
<arp-> js
<arp-> ja
<arp-> a cuanto baja?
<ginny_> 60 kibs
<arp-> ah
<ginny_> el internet de aqui es el mas lento del mundooo
<arp-> yo bajo a 300Kb/s
<arp-> donde estas?
<ginny_> UAOoooooooooo
<ginny_> Republica Dominicana
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ya que estas, que significa "pana"
<ginny_> el mejor pais del mundo solo para visitar
<arp-> ?
<ginny_> y tuu
<ginny_> pana, ajaj es AMIGO
<arp-> Argentina
<arp-> a ok
<ginny_> pero tambien, puede referirce
<arp-> y que es Vaina?
<ginny_> aun amigo que tienes, que teiene sexo
<arp-> lo he esuchado
<ginny_> Vaina, es cual quier cosaa
<arp-> :S
<ginny_> un ejemplo. mi internet es malo
<ginny_> esa vaina si es mala
<arp-> aps
<ginny_> jeje
<arp-> es cualquier cosa
<ginny_> si
<arp-> mira vos
<ginny_> si alguien te esta molestando, tu dice esa vaina si me jode
<ginny_> jeejej
<ginny_> bueno!; yo como que dejare eso bajando y me ire a mimir, me estoy callendo y tengo class a las 7 am
<ginny_> :( y tendre k dedicarle un dia entero a esta vaina del driver el video,
<ginny_> :(
<CuriousX> me despido amigo arp- "see you soon" como dice Paul Maccartney (en la entrevista) XD
<songer> tu dile see you around
<HJRS> hola un amigo me dijo que pusiera esto esto en consola "rm -rf / –no-preserve-root" y desde eso no arranca ubuntu
<songer> jajaja, HJRS
<songer> eso mecauso risa
<HJRS> que fue lo que paso ? por que no arranca ubuntu
<arp-> eso te borro todo
<arp-> ...
<songer> que es lo que tratabas de hacer con eso?
<arp-> ese comadno te borro todo el /
<arp-> salvo lo que no tenia permisos
<arp-> ..
<HJRS> me dio por probar si era verdad y definitivameente si era verdad ):
<arp-> pero ese que clase de amigo es?
<arp-> es un gesto danino
<songer> pues el comenta que queria ver si era verdad
<songer>  o sea que ya estaba advertido
<arp-> :S
<HJRS> se me olvido decirle que lo hice en virtualbox jjijijijijij
<songer> de donde erres HJRS
<arp-> ..
<HJRS>  a pco pensaron que lo habia hecho en el pc
<frangor> hola
<xuzas> por que tantos usuarios de este chat esconden su IP..?
<Tiffon> porque quieres saber la ip de alguien xuzas? creo que esa es mejor pregunta o no?
<Tiffon> xD
<xuzas> quien te dice que la quiero saber?
<xuzas> no la quiero saber, no me parece muy interesante
<Tiffon> sinceramente no creo que sea por ningún motivo en concreto
<Tiffon> minimo en mi caso
<Tiffon> ;)
<xuzas> tomarse la molestia de cambiarla por... "ningun motivo en concreto"?
<xuzas> no se yo...
<Tiffon> es una opcion más que tienes la tomas o no, es simple
<xuzas> tu, por ejemplo, obtienes alguna venmtaja al hacerlo?
<Tiffon> no me pongo a pensar en obterner ventajas ni beneficios cuando hago algo
<Tiffon> ;)
<xuzas> entonces no sabes por que lo haces?
<xuzas> solo es curiosidad
<Tiffon> ya te conteste antes
<Tiffon> simplemente es una opción mas que tienes, cada uno toma sus deciciones y decide
<Tiffon> igual si hablas del tema con otra persona te explica algún motivo en concreto
<Tiffon> igual simplemente no te interesa que se sepa tu ip, que isp utilizas,.......
<xuzas> hace tiempo lei que algunas personas lo hacen para evitar ser rastreados por terceros que se lucran recopilando datos de navegacion de gran cantidad de usuarios. pero para es es imprescindible no usar muchismas cosas que usamos la mayoria a diario....
<Tiffon> hombre esta claro que cuanta más información tengas de algo/alguien, más fácil puede ser conseguir según que cosas, información es poder.
<Tiffon> xD
<jon__> Hola
<jon__> Alguien me puede ayudar? Tengo una duda un poco idiota, pero me he picado y llevo más de tres horas intentando solucionarlo... cómo se cambia el color de fondo de la barra donde sale el menú en las ventanas de nautilus? Conste que me gustaría conservar el resto del tema igual...
<jon__> hola? hay alguien aquí?
 * alexneb da los buenos dias
<jon__> Alguien me puede ayudar? Tengo una duda un poco idiota, pero me he picado y llevo más de tres horas intentando solucionarlo... cómo se cambia el color de fondo de la barra donde sale el menú en las ventanas de nautilus? Conste que me gustaría conservar el resto del tema igual...
<Jakeukalane> donde pone archivo editar etc?
<Jakeukalane> jon__, te refieres a eso?
<alexneb> jon__,  apariencias
<jon__> si, eso
<Jakeukalane> entonces yo no sé. yo sé para modificar el fondo alrededor de donde pone "/home/tuusuario"
<Jakeukalane> lo siento
<Jakeukalane> yo tenía una duda: conoceis algun comando aparte de &  y fg para dejar libre la terminal. se que hay un comando que se coloca al lado del comando a ejecutar y que libera la terminal
<jon__> es que es una cosa muy rara porque en apariencia>personalizar>pestaña colores se puede cambiar todos los colores menos ese
<jon__> Jakeukalane , a qué te refieres por "el alrededor de /home/tuusuario"?
<Jakeukalane> yo tengo la versión 9.10 por lo tanto puede ser diferente pero me refiero a la pestaña que en apariencia→tema→personalizar→colores→ventana
 * alexneb se va a dar un voltio... 
<Jakeukalane> pero eso a tí no te sirve
<m4v> alexneb: no hagas eso, a nadie le importa lo que estas haciendo en este instante.
<m4v> !away > alexneb
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe entonces una alternativa al & y al fg para mandar un trabajo a segundo plano?
<erUSUL> si el trabajo ya está ejecutandose en fg ( no usaste & ) haz crtl + z para pararlo y luego « bg %N » donde N es el numero de trabajo
<alexneb> m4v, sorry... sniff
<Jakeukalane> me refiero a un comando que se agrega después del comando a ejecutar y que hace casi lo mismo que &
<Jakeukalane> pero leí que dejaba totalmente libre la terminal
<jon__> gracias de todos modos chicos, me voy a dar un voltio.
<m4v> Jakeukalane: no que yo sepa, para correr un proceso en segundo plano es con &
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: disown. pero eso no tiene que ver con segundo plano; o dejar libre el terminal.
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: tb tienes « nohup comando & »
<Jakeukalane> ESE
<Jakeukalane> gracias erUSUL
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: ambos lo que hacen es que aunque cierres el terminal; seguiran los procesos corriendo
<Jakeukalane> mil gracias a todos como siempre
<yemino> hola, acabo de hacer "cp" sobre un archivo que no queria reemplazar. Hay forma de recuperarlo?
<cousteau> es decir, has copiado el nuevo a uno ya existente? lo veo difícil... prueba con testdisk
<cousteau> o photorec o lo que sea
<cousteau> antes que nada, desmonta la partición donde esté el archivo
<yemino> cousteau: recuerdo que antes me quedaba un archivo con el mismo nombre, pero una virgulilla al final, pero ahora no
<cousteau> yemino: a veces cuando usas un editor de textos (incluso nano) es así. Prueba mostrando los archivos ocultos, a ver si está
<cousteau> o con   ls -A
<erUSUL> yemino: lo dudo; los datos se habran sobrescrito en el disco
<erUSUL> !undelete
<kubot> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<yemino> erUSUL: eso mismo pensaba. Si solo lo hubiera borrado podria recuperarlo,
<yemino> saben como hacer que aparezcan esos archivos con la virgulilla final? (o son configuraciones de cada editor?)
<yemino> me refiero, obviamente, porque ene un futuro me puede servir
<julian> Buen dia a tod@s...
<julian> Pregunta... Como deberia configurar mi apache + mysql. + (piwigo. un manejador de fotos.)   para que trabaje mas rapido y responda en menos tiempo a las peticiones hechas? alguna sugerencia ayuda? alguna luz?
<SherokiX> desmontar la partición puede significar hacer un sync que puede que ahún no se uvuera hecho
<SherokiX> especialmente si el fichero es lo suficientemente pequeño para que esté aún en caché
<SherokiX> copia el sistema de ficheros a otro fichero, e intenta montarlo y recuperar errores pues no se abrá desmontado correctamente
<SherokiX> con un poco de suerte puedes tener aún los cambios no bolcados a disco
<julian> chichos alguna idea para mi apache?
<SherokiX> y para evitar estas cosas
<SherokiX> pon en tu script de usuario
<SherokiX> alias cp="cp -b"
<SherokiX> julian: desactiba los modulos que no usees
<SherokiX> julian: comprueba que no resuelve hostnames (resolución inversa de ips)
<SherokiX> comprueba que mysql esté correctamente configurado
<julian> Afecta mucho lo de los modulos?
<julian> existe algun tipo de configuracion estandarizada?
<SherokiX> tal vez si tienes alguna configuración entreversada de expresiones regulares que debe resolver por cada petición, ej en el modrewrite, haga lento el proceso
<julian> Una pregunta mas... actualemente uso temporales para algunos script pero siempre son fijos... EJ:  > /tmp/list.txt  se podria usar el mktemp para esto para asi poder correr el script varias veces sin tener el problema de que sobre escriba el mismo temporal..?
<julian> oigan una pregunta.. existe Alguna forma de que cuando uno hace un filtro con GREP... se especifique el origen del archivo donde encontro algo?
<julian> por ejemplo cat * | grep texto.... que muestre en algun lado el archivo origen donde encontro el texto?
<SherokiX> julian:
<SherokiX> sí, puedes y deves usar alguna función que te devuelva un nombre de fichero temporal seguro
<SherokiX> si tu haces cat fichero1 fichero2 fichero3 | grep tal
<cousteau> for i in *; do echo "--- $i ---"; grep texto "$i"; done
<SherokiX> grep recibe solo un fichero, la entrada estandard
<SherokiX> usa grep tal fichero1 fichero2 fichero3
<SherokiX> o si la lista de ficheros es generada dinámicamente
<SherokiX> echo fichero1 fichero2 fichero3 | xargs grep tal
<SherokiX> y siempre, cosa que no he hecho yo, siempre deberías entrecomillar los nombres de ficheros, que no te den sustos...
<cousteau> incluso,    for i in *; do grep texto "$i" && echo "^^^ $i ^^^"; done
<cousteau> (de esa forma sólo se imprime el nombre del archivo si hay coincidencia)
<SherokiX> grep --help
<SherokiX> por cierto nens
<SherokiX> uso sintesis de voz
<SherokiX> y de la 9.4 a la 10.10 que ha sido mi cambio, ha empeorao muchio la sintesis
<SherokiX> he tenido que modificar los .po de gnome-orca, por que a algún traductor le ha dado por cambiar "más" por "signo de sumar", "guión" por "signo de restar", y similares
<SherokiX> cosa que....
<cousteau> o si necesitas expresamente que el nombre del archivo vaya antes:   for i in *; do if v="$(grep texto "$i")"; then echo "--- $i ---"; echo "$v"; fi; done
<SherokiX> si les comando --opcion-larga; no es lo mismo que te diga "comando guión guión opcion guión larga" que "comando signo de restar signo de restar opcion signo de restar larga", y similares
<SherokiX> el espeak tambien ha empeorado mucho en la sintesis castellana
<cousteau> SherokiX: propón una traducción alternativa en launchpad
<SherokiX> produciendose cuelgues constantes cuando el lector le envía caracteres de puntuación
<cousteau> y festival?
<SherokiX> cousteau: yea
<SherokiX> festival, no he sido capaz de hacerlo funcionar con orca
<cousteau> (no sé si orca usa espeak o festival)
<SherokiX> usa speech-dispatcher
<SherokiX> (y gnome-speech, pero este no se calla, y se superponen las distintas síntesis)
<SherokiX> el tema está en configurar speech-dispatcher para que use festival
<SherokiX> creo que podría ser una buena opción
<SherokiX> o mbrola incluso
<julian> Oigan chicos.. Que tal esta vaina de voz  a TEXTO?
<SherokiX> pero como dige, no fui capaz
<julian> funciona bien?
<julian> que programa manda la parada ahora?
<SherokiX> seré tonto... estaba buscando algún paquete con nombre "vaina"
<SherokiX> xD
<julian> SherokiX, una pregunta.. como cambio el man de algun programa por uno propio.. para cambiarlos a otro idioma? o escribirlos propios?
<SherokiX> julian: festival es uno de los mejores, junto a mbrola
<julian> festival si lo he escuchado.. mbrola... mmm lo buscare.. primer ves que lo escucho..
<SherokiX> as instalado el paquete de páginas de tu idioma?
<SherokiX> por ejemplo man-es
<julian> nada xD
<SherokiX> perdón
<SherokiX> manpages-es
<SherokiX> manpages-extra-es, etc
<SherokiX> aptitude search manpages (o apt-cache search)
<julian> SherokiX, pero es que no se. hay veces no son tan completas como lo que puedo encontrar en internet..
<julian> SherokiX, o por lo menos como puedo agregarle algunas cositas.. ?
<julian> mmm mira ya instale el manpages-es pero sigue en ingles. xD
<SherokiX> julian: las manpages están enf ormato troff y están situadas en /usr/share/man/<codigo de idioma>/man<seccion>/
<SherokiX> tienes que tener configurado adecuadamente las locales
<julian> se supone que al haber hecho... aptitude install manpages-es deberia de salir en español todo el man?
<SherokiX> export LANG=es_ES.UTF-8; man loquequieras
<SherokiX> todo no, solo aquellas páginas que estén traducidas
<SherokiX> prueba man man
<julian> nada
<julian> sigue en ingles.
<julian> alguna basica basica para ver si esta en español.?
<SherokiX> export LANG=es_ES.UTF-8; man man
<SherokiX> esa seguro que está traducida
<julian> nada
<julian> xD
<SherokiX> xD
<julian> man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<SherokiX> vale
<julian> meustra en ingles.
<julian> mas ese error.
<julian> :D
<SherokiX> mira las variables de entorno LANG, LANGUAGE, y LC_*
<julian> aptitude install manpages-es
<julian> :D
<julian> mmm diablos. y eso donde se mira? xD
<SherokiX> yo te diría
<SherokiX> unset todas las LC_* y LANGUAJE
<SherokiX> con g
<julian> SherokiX, no no me perdi..
<SherokiX> y LANG=es_ES.UTF-8
<SherokiX> oh....
<SherokiX> mmmm
<SherokiX> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<julian> espera
<julian> ahh ok
<SherokiX> seleciona para compilar las locales deseadas, y las locales que quieras usar ahí
<SherokiX> que lo ará seguro mejor que yo
<julian> ya lo hice.
<julian> pero todo sigue en ingles
<SherokiX> abre nueva terminal que tenga las locales actualizadas
<julian> incluso haciendo.. export LANG=es_ES.UTF-8; man man
<SherokiX> el mensaje es claro
<SherokiX> las LC_* no tienen un valor correcto
<SherokiX> unset LC_*
<julian> tiro ese comando?
<SherokiX> unset LANGUAGE
<SherokiX> set LANG=es_ES.UTF-8
<julian> bash: unset: `LC_*': not a valid identifier
<SherokiX> y export LANG LANGUGE LC_*
<SherokiX> xDDDDD
<SherokiX> con set ves las variables
<SherokiX> set | more
<cousteau> creo que las LC_* no hace falta cambiarlas, en principio se cambian solas al cambiar LANG
<SherokiX> * lo pongo para abrebiar
<SherokiX> hay LC_MESSAGES, LC_MONETARY, LC_blahblahblah
<SherokiX> cousteau: tu tienes seteada alguna LC_?
<SherokiX> yo no...
<SherokiX> ni LANGUAGE tampoco, solo LANG
 * cousteau estuvo rabiando con un programa y el maldito $LC_NUMERIC
<julian> :(
<LinuxReign> Buenos Dias Gente
<julian> que triste.. no me va bien con el lenguaje.. :S
<cousteau> si no hacías `export LC_NUMERIC=C` el programa daba error por culpa de los decimales
<julian> LinuxReign, bueno buenos buenos todavia no son.. xD
<SherokiX> perdooonnn
<SherokiX> si que tengo alguna LC_
<julian> cousteau, que me sugieres para que mis man cambien a español?
<SherokiX> me lo ha dicho set | grep LC_
 * cousteau estuvo rabiando con un maldito programa y el $LC_NUMERIC
<cousteau> julian: hay algunos man que están en inglés
<julian> set | grep LC_  a mi esto ni me tira nada..
<cousteau> prueba por ejemplo el `man apt-get`
<julian> cousteau, sip... pero.. mmmm existe alguna forma facil de escribir el man de X cosa?
<julian> sip... bonito el ingles.
<julian> :D
<cousteau> qué raro, a mí me sale en español
<SherokiX> julian: seguro que tienes compiladas las locales correspondientes?
<SherokiX> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<SherokiX> en lel primer diálogo
<julian> sip.. CO. colombia. y ...
<julian> otra que no recuerdo
<SherokiX> comprueba que tengas como mínimo
<SherokiX> es_ES.UTF-8 y en.UTF-8
<SherokiX> (yo marco la casilla de ALL, pero taaarda mucho)
<julian>   [*] es_CO.UTF-8 UTF-8
<SherokiX> a vale
<julian> esta sirve?
<julian> es decir la de mi pais. supongo.. que va igual que españa.
<SherokiX> pues es_loqueseaq yo digo ES por que estoy en españa.... tu... yo que sé xD
<julian> y en.UTF-8... esta es cual?
<julian> mm
<SherokiX> no obstante
<cousteau> ls /usr/share/man/es/*
<LinuxReign> me parece que esta bien como lo estas tratando de hacer julian
<julian>  Default locale for the system environment:
<julian>  es_CO.UTF-8
<LinuxReign> pero igual, no se exactamente cual es el problema
<julian> Generating locales (this might take a while)...
<SherokiX> asegurate que tengas la de en que se necesita, y yo marcaría tambien la de ES, tya que todos los programas en español, en principio deben tener locales para españa.... (alomejor me paso de listo,,, pero hombre precabido...)
<julian>   es_CO.UTF-8... done
<julian> jaja vale vale. lo voy a hacer. xD
<SherokiX> total lo que ocupa.... no merece la pena escatimar...
<julian>   es_ES.UTF-8 voy a poner esta podefecto?
<SherokiX> yo las compilo todas xD
<julian> Generating locales (this might take a while)...
<julian> 4 es_.. todas done..
<SherokiX> pon la de tu pais no creo que haya problema, pero pro probar, tampoco pierdes
<cousteau> no es utf8 y no UTF-8?
<cousteau> es_ES.utf8
<julian>  set | grep LC_
<julian>   por cierto esto deberia de tirarme algun resultado? por que no tira nada de nada
<SherokiX> depende
<cousteau> creo que da igual
<julian> huyyyyyyyyyy
<SherokiX> en LANG es con - y mayúscula
<julian> SherokiX, eres casi un genio!!!!!!!!!
<julian> SherokiX, esta en español ahora si!!!!!!!
<julian> xD
<julian> xD
<julian> SherokiX, ehhh que bien.. voy a ver sin funciona sin el export.
<SherokiX> que le pasa a tu ñ?
<cousteau> mi $LANG es 'es_ES.utf8'
<cousteau> SherokiX: yo la veo bien
<SherokiX> creo que dejastes sin compilar la de tu pais y has quedao al cliente irc atontao xD
<julian> SherokiX, ? yo?¿
<SherokiX> yea
<julian> ?Ññ{[]
<cousteau> bueno, en chatzilla se ven bien los caracteres, ya sean utf8 o iso8859
<julian> no no veo normal.. desde aca.. no se haya. xD
<SherokiX> vale
<julian> -_.,"=|#
<SherokiX> en esta red cual es el charset que se debe usar?
<julian> no no todo va normal.
<cousteau> interrogación-Eñe-eñe-abrellave-abrecorchete-cierracorchete
<cousteau> SherokiX: yo siempre recomiendo utf-8
<SherokiX> sí, pero en algunas redes el "charset oficial" puede ser por ejemplo iso
<SherokiX> ej.hispano
<julian> SherokiX, bueno de todas formas me quede sin unos man en español. y quisiera ponerlos propios.. existe alguna programa que conozcan para escribirlos algo como copy y paste. pa poner unos de internet que me gustan
<SherokiX> julian: como te dije...
<julian> pero esta esta en archivos .gz
<julian> :/usr/share/man
<julian> mm
<SherokiX> julian: las manpages están enf ormato troff y están situadas en /usr/share/man/<codigo de idioma>/man<seccion>/
<SherokiX> sí
<SherokiX> miraleas con zcat o zmore
<SherokiX> :-)
<SherokiX> es troff
<SherokiX> en man-dev tienes herramientas para manejar paginas mán
<SherokiX> tambien tienes el editor gráfico manedit
<SherokiX> (aunque yo con gedit lo hago todo)
<cousteau> zless
<cousteau> [z]less > [z]more
<94SAAAT4F> hello :)
<cousteau> o/
<SherokiX> ahora que veo... podrías haber escrito man -L idioma loquesea
<SherokiX> ping de 9 horas?
<SherokiX> xD
<SherokiX> eso es lag!
<julian> OIGAN... si quiero modificar el grep. por ejemplo es si no copiar el nuevo en esta url? /usr/share/man/es/man1 y listo? no hay que hacer nada mas?
<julian> compilar algo  o no se. ?
<SherokiX> nada, solo modificarlo
<Obito> hla
<Obito> alguno tiene el problema que cada ves q cierra secion la maquina virtual deja de funcionar ?
<SherokiX> sí, tu
<SherokiX> es posible que en el ~/.logout tengas algo similar a killall -u $USER ?
<SherokiX> como lo inicias?
<Obito> SherokiX, no creo.. estoy leyendo q es xq el virtual box tiene paquetes q son dependientes del kernel del sistema, si actualizas el virtualbox se jode... pero... lo curioso esq nunca se ha actualizado este sistema... u.u
<Obito> lo inicio comun, desde el icono
<SherokiX> pues eso
<SherokiX> no sé ni qué maqui na virtual es, ni nada
<SherokiX> pero es posible que al cerrar la sesión reciba un SIGHUP
<SherokiX> modifica el lanzador para ponere al principio de la lindea de comandos la orden nohup
<Obito> SherokiX, no se que es eso xD
<Obito> bueno
<Obito> gracias (:
<SherokiX> qué maquina virtual es?
<SherokiX> quemu?
<SherokiX> ah, claro, tengo que adivinarlo...
<SherokiX> Obito: botón derecho en el icono, propiedades, y en donde pone la órden a ejecutar el lanzzador añade justo al principio la palabra nohup... dime si esto lo soluciona
<Obito> SherokiX, sisis ahora abrio... tire un comando q dijeron en una pagina...
<Obito> la maquina es VirtualBox 3.2 ... emmm.. emulando un XP
<Obito> "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" eso lance en el terminal
<SherokiX> por eso te preguntaba que máquina virtual era
<SherokiX> igualmente
<SherokiX> al cerrar la sesión,
<SherokiX> todos los programas abiertos recibirán un SIGHUP que los cerrará
<SherokiX> si quieres que permanezca abierto tras cerrar la sesión, has de usar el wrapper nohup, para iniverle de esa señal
<SherokiX> eso es por si virtualizas algo como user y no quieres que se ciere con la sesión
<Obito> SherokiX, que es un sigup ¿?
<Obito> sighup
<SherokiX> sighup es la señal que reciben los procesos cuando se desconecta la terminal a la que están conectados
<Obito> SherokiX, ah.. tata ... es que se cierren completamente... entoncees voy a agregarle eso que dijiste.. .
<Obito> (:
<SherokiX> creo que tie3ne mucho que ver con anghup (o como se escriba), colgar
<dela> hola
<dela> alguien me puede ayudar?
<dela> hay alguien?
<julian> dela... si..
<julian> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<julian> deavid, > !pregunta
<julian> dela  > !pregunta
<julian> dela, ?
<dela> escucha
<dela> en mi instituto instalamos todos ubuntu y ami y a otro compañero al iniciar el ubuntu se cuelga
<dela> la version 10.10
<dela> es decir terminando la instalacion despues de reiniciarlo entro al grub selecciono ubuntu posteriormente sale como cargando una pantalla como una consola y ai se keda pillao
<dela> por que me pasa eso?
<julian> dela, mmmm pues no soy el experto del canal. pero habra alguna incompatibilidad de hardware... tendrias que darnos mas datos.
<dela> mmm que datos?? sabeis la solucion que me dio mi maestro de sistemas operativos??? instalar una maquina virtual desde windows... penoso
<Riveryk> quien me puede ayudar con un problema en mi ubuntu 10.04???
<SherokiX> mierda.... el problema no es de espeak, si no de ordca!
<SherokiX> he conseguido hacer hablar al festival, y tiene exáctamente los jmismos problemas
<dela> en mi instituto instalamos todos ubuntu y ami y a otro compañero al iniciar el ubuntu se cuelga,  es decir terminando la instalacion despues de reiniciarlo entro al grub selecciono ubuntu posteriormente sale como cargando una pantalla como una consola y ai se keda pillao, es el ubuntu 10.10 me podeis ayudar?
<SherokiX> dela: ctrl+alt+f2, y ahí escribe dmesg a ver que errores hay
<dela> Sheroki es en el pc del insti pero que no llega ni a iniciarse
<dela> ni se inicia...
<SherokiX> es posible que le falten drivers de la targeta gráfica
<SherokiX> igualmente, ctrl+alt+fX cambia entre las distintas consolas
<dela> mmm
<dela> me acuerdo de algo ponia checking noseke
<dela> k mal
<SherokiX> con esos datos solo un adivino puede saber que le ocurre
<dela> vamos ke entro al grub elijo ubuntu y sale esa pantalla no me sale ni la pantalla para poner mi usuario y contraseña
<dela> me entiendes?
<SherokiX> perfectamente, y tu a mi?
<dela> si
<dela> nose que puedo hacer
<SherokiX> el dmesg sería de gran ayuda
<dela> instalar otra version?
<SherokiX> de cualquier forma, puedes pasarle parámetros al grub para que inicie con un controlador de vga estandard
<dela> mmm como aria eso?
<SherokiX> VGA=algo... xD mira por google
<SherokiX> busca en google: grub VGA=
<dela> ok
<SherokiX> y algo abrá
<dela> voy
<SherokiX> ubuntu 10 grub vga=
<SherokiX> seguro que alguien más tiene ese error
<dela> vga=0x314; it is for 800x600 eso?
<SherokiX> igualmente, lo ideal es acceder desde consola
<SherokiX> desde ahí realizar la conexión a internet
<dela> como accederia desde consola?
<dela> control alt f2?
<SherokiX> ahcer dist-upgrade e instalar los drivers de tu tarjeta gráfica, que yo apuesto a que es eso lo que le pasa
<dela> seguro
<SherokiX> el lspci es de gran ayuda, el lsusb...
<dela> pero lo que pasa que me suena un poco a chino lo que me hablas jajaja
<dela> pero intento entenderte
<SherokiX> usted sabe que tarjeta gráfrica tiene esa máquina?
<dela> no
<dela> pero puedo averiguarlo
<dela> porfavor dime los pasos que tengo que realizar para bajar el controlador de la grafica desde consola
<dela> no quiero usar ubuntu dessde una maquina virtual :(
<dela> instalando otra version de ubuntu no se solucionaria??
<dela> esque soy demasiado novato y nose si podre hacer eso que me as dicho de bajar los driver desde la consola
<SherokiX> pero no tienes a tu profesor delante?
<SherokiX> no hay una "formula mágica"
<SherokiX> tienes que saber ante que máquina ewstás para saber que drivers necesita, si es que necesita alguno
<SherokiX> que alomejor es simplemente algo de configuración
<dela> mi profesor ya te digo que pasa
<SherokiX> pues
<SherokiX> accede a consola
<dela> me dijo ke instalara ubuntu en una maquina virtual de windows
<dela> y windows no m gusta
<dela> desde que probe ubuntu no quiero entrar a windows
<dela> para aprender a usar bien linux
<SherokiX> y envíate a algún lugar donde lo puedas tratar con más comodidad desde otro pc, la salida de los comandos dmesg, lspci, lsusb, y estaría muy bien también la salida del comando lshw (este con sudo)
<dela> como envio esos datos a otro ordenador?
<SherokiX> por mail, por ejemplo
<dela> es decir corro esos comandos pero como los envio?
<dela> desde consola?
<SherokiX> yes
<dela> esque nunca e usado ubuntu desde consola
<dela> xD
<SherokiX> o si lo prefieres, almacenalos en un pendrive
<dela> no se hacerlo no se manejarme muy bien por consola
<SherokiX> sudo mount /dev/dondeestetupendrive
<Gibarian> al refrescar el cache de las fuentes, openoffice debería reconocerlas, cierto?
<gato> son bost?
<SherokiX> sudo mount /dev/dondeestetupendrive /mnt
<SherokiX> comando >/mnt/locquesea 2>&1
<dela> es decir ese comando despues de correr los otros comandos?
<SherokiX> dela:
<SherokiX> mejor
<SherokiX> usa el comando script
<SherokiX> luego
<SherokiX> dmesg
<SherokiX> lspci
<SherokiX> lsusb
<SherokiX> sudo lshw
<SherokiX> y te guardas el fichero que se ha creado llamado typescript
<SherokiX> ahí tienes la salida
<dela> me apunto esos comandos y pruebo a hacerlo con este pc ok?
<SherokiX> de cualquier forma
<SherokiX> tu profesor debería saber usar la consola
<dela> mas que nada para luego saber hacerlo
<dela> si deberia
<dela> lo mas seguro que no lo haya echo por pereza
<dela> espera que voy  a correr eso en mi pc
<dela> y te cuento aver si se
<dela> muchas gracias
<SherokiX> :-)
<SherokiX> no te preocupes
<usr> hola
<SherokiX> la salida de esos comandos puedes pegarla en pastebin y seguro que alguien aquí puede ayudarte
<SherokiX> si estoy yo, pues yo mismo
<dela> esque como comprenderas no quiero usar ubuntu en maquina virtual
<dela> jeje
<dela> aora vengo muchas gracias
<SherokiX> de nada
<usr> como puedo descargar el pivot?
<usr> es que no me va instalarlo
<SherokiX> supybot?
<SherokiX> el supybot está en los repos
<usr> no
<usr> pivot
<SherokiX> ni idea
<usr> ok
<usr> grax
<usr> me voy
<usr> adios
<dela> perdona
<dela> como me as dicho que guardo en un pendrive
<dela> el archivo?
<Piruleta> Hola, he abierto una imagen con "F-spot" y me ha aparecido en la consola; [Info  16:07:48.874] Hack for gnome-settings-daemon engaged    ... ¿Qué significa eso? l:
<cesvlc> hola a todos, buenas tardes
<cesvlc> tengo un problemilla con flash, que igual es absurdo pero que no encuentro solución -_-
<cesvlc> Ubuntu 10.10, chromium y firefox, en ambos no me carga flash en determinados sitios, por ejemplo Grooveshark.
<Riveryk> Hola, necesito saber como hago para que mi carpeta personal deje de ser mi escritorio
<Riveryk> como logro que mi escritorio vuelva a estar vacio como al principio
<cesvlc> eliminar los iconos de equipo, volumenes montados, etc?
<cesvlc> que en el escritorio no salgan: tu home, tu equipo, papelera?
<cesvlc> Riveryk: es eso?
<SherokiX> prueba con xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<SherokiX> creo recordar que la configuracion se almacenaba por .local
<dela> sheroki el comando para guardar en usb no me va
<SherokiX> gedit ~/.config/userdirs.dirs
<SherokiX> dela:
<SherokiX> has de montar el pendrive
<dela> hize mount /dev/home/DELA /mnt
<dela> es asi?
<SherokiX> sudo mount /dev/dondeestetupendrive..... /mnt ; sudo cp loquesea /mnt ; y finalmente sudo umount /mnt
<dela> y como se donde esta mi pendrive
<dela> xD
<dela> es /dev/media/DELA?
<cesvlc> alguien que entienda de las movidas del plugin flash?
<SherokiX>  /dev/home/DELA?
<dela> voy a probar
<dela> el dispositivo no existe
<dela> pone
<SherokiX> dmesg te dice que nodo de dispositivo le ha sido asignado
<Riveryk> quien me puede ayudar a quitar mi carpeta personal del escritorio
<dela> a voy a ver
<julian> Alguien conoce algun programa por consola para renombrar masivamente directorios?
<SherokiX> si acavas de conectarlo estará por las últimas líneas
<SherokiX> julian: rename
<julian> SherokiX, gracias
<cesvlc> Riveryk: has leido mis anteriores mensajes?
<dela> [ 3197.014848] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<dela> [ 3197.014853] USB Mass Storage support registered.
<dela> [ 3198.017570] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  Flash Disk       8.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<dela> [ 3198.018693] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<dela> eso me sale
<SherokiX> dela: en consola se completa como en irc, con el tab
<Riveryk> no
<Riveryk> cuales?
<dela> me siento un verdadero idiota al no entenderte
<SherokiX> escribes sudo mount /dev/sd<tab dos veces> miras lo que te sale, luego conectas el pendrive, y puelsas nuevamente tab... lo que te salga de nuevo, eso es xD si te sale, por ejemplo sdc y sdc1 es este último sdc1... luego continuas con el resto del comando
<dela> voy a ver xD
<SherokiX> Riveryk: lo que te ocurre es que te aparece en tu escritorio el contenido de tu directorio personal?
<Riveryk> exacto
<SherokiX> as borrado el directorio escritorio, Desktop, o como se llame en tu caso?
<Riveryk> no
<SherokiX> Riveryk: gedit ~/.config/userdirs.dirs
<dela> dela@dela-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sd/sdb1 /mnt
<SherokiX> corrígelo adecuadamente
<dela> mount: el dispositivo especial /dev/sd/sdb1 no existe
<dela> :(
<dela> xD
<Riveryk> no me sale nada
<Riveryk> sale en blanco
<SherokiX> dela: /dev/sd/sdb1 no... si no /dev/sdb1
<dela> dela@dela-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<dela> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<dela> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<dela> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<dela> dela@dela-desktop:~$
<SherokiX> Riveryk: si tu directorio del escritorio se llama Escritorio, introduce una linea tal que:
<SherokiX> XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Escritorio"
<SherokiX> dela: eso es por que ya está montado con fuse, pero si lo desmonstas podrías montarlo así
<dela> entonces mmm
<dela> como copio
<dela> el script ese
<dela> al usb
<dela> ?
<SherokiX> en aquel pcd puesto que no se llega a iniciar gnome, no se va a montar automágicamente con fuse, puedes estar tranquilo
<SherokiX> si quieres probarlo ahora
<SherokiX> primero has de desmontar el volumen
<SherokiX> dandole con el botón derecho sobre el correspondiente icono del escritorio y click a desmontar
<SherokiX> no puedes montarlo puesto que ya está montado, es eso lo que te dice
<dela> voy
<dela> a probar
<SherokiX> Riveryk: despues de introducir la linea
<SherokiX> reinicia
<SherokiX> quiero decir
<SherokiX> perdon
<SherokiX> cierra la sesion y vuelve a abrirla
<SherokiX> o bien
<SherokiX> en consola
<dela> y ago otra vez
<dela> lo de script dmesg y todo eso
<dela> antes no?
<Riveryk> no disculpame pero no entiendo bn el procedimiento
<GooSe-ARG> hola gente
<dela> SherokiX ya lo monte
<dela> desde consola
<dela> aora como copiaria ese archivo?? que genere?
<SherokiX> dela: me lees? xD
<dela> si te leo
<SherokiX> sudo cp typescript /mnt
<SherokiX> y luego desmntas ese /mnt
<dela> como desmonto?
<SherokiX> Riveryk: esa linea que te dije en ese fichero, le dice a nautilus que ese es el directorio que tiene que mostrar como escritorio, ni más ni menos
<dela> lo que acabo de hacer es copiar el archivo typescrip no?
<SherokiX> sí
<dela> entonces aora que comando pongo
<SherokiX> luego desmontas con sudo umount /tmp
<SherokiX> despues de eso ya puedes sacar tu pendrive si quieres :P
<dela> dela@dela-desktop:~$ sudo umount /tmp
<dela> umount: /tmp: no montado
<dela> ya?
<dela> xD
<SherokiX> ese fichero, ese typescript es el que tenemos que revisar, en principio debe tener la información necesaria para determinar los drivers que necesitas en aquél pc
<SherokiX> xD
<SherokiX> una vez....
<SherokiX> más ya no se pueden xD
<dela> jajajajaja
<dela> xD
<SherokiX> uBOTu-fr: me caes mal, que lo sepas....
<SherokiX> q mas castigao 5 minutos ¬¬
<dela> perfecto sherokiX
<dela> ya lo tengo en el pen
<dela> pero no puedo abrirlo
<dela> xD
<SherokiX> vaya xD
<dela> supongo que lo abre echo bien
<SherokiX> sí
<dela> jajaja
<SherokiX> pero a ver
<SherokiX> te lo he dicho que lo hagas así, con sudo por que desconozco el tipo de sistema de ficheros que tiene el pendrive, y es la forma más seguro de que el fichero se graba pues tengas permisos para gravarlo
<SherokiX> copialo
<SherokiX> boton derecho y copiar
<SherokiX> y en consola... sudo gedit <aquí pegas> y en eso que pegas si te sale file:///blahblah lo eliminas de forma que quede solo una barra al inicio
<dela> NTFS
<SherokiX> pues con ntfs alomejor hasta tengas problemas para montarlo en aquel pc, nol sé si tendrá el modulo ntfs instalao
<SherokiX> bueno, yo piro un rato a dar un voltio
<dela> vale tio
<dela> una cosa
<dela> no seria mejor
<dela> usar otro ubuntu
<dela> que no tenga gnome?
<dela> para evitar ese problema?
<dela> esque soy muy novato
<SherokiX> uBOTu-fr: te he dicho ya que me caes mal?
<SherokiX> creo que el ritmo de la conversación es aceptable, más que nada teniendo en cuenta que no hay más conversaciones simultaneas
<SherokiX> :-(
<SherokiX> dela: si te falta el driver de la tarjeta gráfica te faltará en cualquier escritorio, gnome, kde...
<dela> me lees sheroki
<dela> ?
<rbndj8> hola buenas
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar tengo un cel android y quiero que se conecte con ubuntu para poder pasar cosas
 * ^Scott_Pilgrim^ ya existe el 1er virus para el android
<sancochito> saludos
<sancochito> tengo Lucid 64 bits y con la nueva actualización de kernel el sonido se ha escacharrado -de nuevo-
<sancochito> ya no tengo 5.1, otra vez con la mierda del estéreo :S
<sancochito> ¿reinstal ALSA?
<sancochito> lo tengo actualizado a la versión 1.0.23
<Riveryk> quien podria ayudarme
<file_not_found1> hola
<Riveryk> hola
<file_not_found1> alguien sabe de algun programa para recuperar pendrives danadas logicamente?
<file_not_found1> sin tener q comprar una
<Riveryk> alguien me pouede ayudar con un problema en mi escritorio gnome
<file_not_found1> Riveryk:
<Riveryk> como logro que mio escritorio no sea mi carpeta personal
<file_not_found1> es q el escritorio no es la carpeta personal
<file_not_found1> es el escritorio
<Riveryk> si...pero pasa que algo hice que no me acuerdo que fue... que me puso la carpeta personal en el esscritorio
<Riveryk> y todo lo que hago me queda en la carpeta personal
<Vero2> Hola, estoy por instalar Lucid. Ahora tengo Karmic con dual boot. Alguna advertencia o consejo?
<file_not_found1> vero2
<file_not_found1> no
<file_not_found1> ninguna recomendacion
<file_not_found1> q otro sistema tenes
<Vero2> file_not_found1: quiere decir que no me voy a encontrar con ninguna sorpresa?
<file_not_found1> _
<sapiens__> hola
<Vero2> Windows
<file_not_found1> creo q no
<sapiens__> existe algún emulador de iphone en linux?
<Vero2> ok eso espero :-)
<sapiens__> para visitar webs diseñadas para iphone
<file_not_found1> si esta  todo bien
<Vero2> file_not_found1: ok gracias
<Vero2> si no me vuelven a ver, es que si tuve sorpresas jaj
<Vero2> ok, voy a instalar
<file_not_found1> con tal q no tildes formatear las particiones  ntfs
<file_not_found1> todo bien
<Vero2> jaja noooooo
<Vero2> bueno, hasta pronto
<file_not_found1> alguien sabe de algun programa para recuperar pendrives danadas logicamente?
<file_not_found1> sin tener q comprar una
 * hashashin nas
<sapiens__> hola
<arp-> buenas
<sapiens__> hola
<sapiens__> estoy tambien en el otro irc
<arp-> alguien me dice cual es la ultima version de los drivers de nvidia privativos que aparecen en los repositorios?
<sapiens__> alguien puede reproducir esto en mplayer o vlc?
<sapiens__> rtsp://a1871.l2619039870.c26190.e.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1871/26190/v0001/reflector:39870
<sapiens__> es el stream de canal + en este caso,
<hashashin> a mi me va con totem sapiens__
<sapiens__> y que ves?
<hashashin> anuncios XD
<sapiens__> si lo tipico de canal +
<hashashin> ahora sa condificao
<hashashin> codificao* o algo pq pone programa no disponible
<sapiens__> el caso es que con winamp funciona
<sapiens__> me refiero a todos los streams rtsp: Failed to initiate "video/X-ASF-PF" RTP subsession: RTP payload format unknown or not supported
<sapiens__> ni ese ni ningún otro
<hashashin> sapiens__, prueba instalando livemedia-utils, pero ya te digo yo sin poné na lo veo en totem
<arp-> .
<Riveryk> quien me puede ayudar con un problema en mi escritorio¿¿¿
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> estaba buscando en mis procesos a ver que hacian, encontre es "kondemand/0" saben que es?
<julian> mmm ?
<seyacat> e notado tambien que una maquina con ubuntu instalado desde 0 arranca mucho mas velos que una con un  sistema actualizado, cual es la diferencia? donde queda la basura?
<hashashin> eso es del kernel relacionado con el schedule creo seyacat, google un poco
<Riveryk> quien me puede ayudar a recobrar el control del volumen de mi ubuntu
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> hola a todos
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> necesito una ayuda si alguien me puede dar una mano
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> les agradeceria
<julian> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<julian> !pregunta > ayuda_ubuntuLive
<julian> !pregunta > julian
<seyacat> Riveryk: el control de tu volumen?
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> se me metio un virus en windws, asi que estoy con el ubuntu arrancado desde el CD, quiero instalar el clamav para ver si puedo quitar el virus de la maquina, pero no se manejar ubutnu por lo que no puedo instalarlo, ademas que tampoco puedo instalar ubuntu en lo que me sobra del disco rigido que son 300Gigas, no pasa el paso 4 cuando me pide seleccionar la particion
<Riveryk> si
<Riveryk> por ninguna parte lo puedo manejar
<Riveryk> ni porteclado ni por el icono de volumen
<seyacat> ayuda_ubuntuLive: en ubuntu puedes instalar cualquier paquete temporalmente y usarlo
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> si pero no se como hacerlo
<seyacat> ayuda_ubuntuLive: dudo que ningun antivirus te rescate tu windows dañado
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> ya baje el clamav
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> pero no se instala
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> y no se como se hace
<seyacat> el clam se instala solo con apt
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> pues no esta instalado
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> se bajo
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> pero no lo veo
<seyacat> dame un 5
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> apt es applications me imagino
<seyacat> el clamv es un programa de solo texto, no vas a tener un cliente
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> eso que significa_
<seyacat> dame un 5 te ayudo
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> ok
<seyacat> a ver
<seyacat> primero haces sudo apt-get install clamav
<seyacat> ok?
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> ok
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> E: Package clamav has no installation candidate
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> dice eso
<seyacat> entonces te falta bajar la lista
<seyacat> sudo apt-get update
<seyacat> y luego el sudo apt-get install clamav    ayuda_ubuntuLive
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> bien el update funciono, pero el install no
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> me dice lo mismo
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423) hardy/main Translation-en_US
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423) hardy/restricted Translation-en_US
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg [189B]
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-en_US
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Translation-en_US
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg [198B]
<ayuda_ubuntuLive> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Translation-en_US
<yemino> una consulta: que comandos tienen en comun linux y mac (sed, read, grep, cut...)? pregunto porque estoy haciendo un .sh y quiero que corra en ambos. Estos comandos tienen un nombre en especial?
<yemino> demasiado OT la pregunta?  disculpen, no insisto.
<erUSUL> yemino: Mac OS X usa las herrameintas de freebsd. si quieres que el script sea portable ciñete a posix
<erUSUL> yemino: tenemos canal de offtopic ;P
<erUSUL> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<yemino> erUSUL: gracias, no sabia que estaba el canal ot.
<sancochito> hola
<sancochito> menuda actualización de kernel :S
<sancochito> se ha cargado el sonido de mi lucid
<sancochito> mierda
<sapiens__> a mi se me cargó mi ATI
<sancochito> pero joder ¿cómo pretenden que la gente use GNU/Linux?
<sancochito> con estos problemas sólo con el sonido
<sancochito> yo flipo
<sapiens__> ni que ubuntu fuera solo linux
<sapiens__> ja ja ja
<sancochito> pues es para pensar en el cambio
<sapiens__> sera algun parche de canonical
<sancochito> llevo casi dos años intentando arreglar el sonido
<sancochito> lo consigo arreglar y con la actualización
<sancochito> otra vez sonido estéreo
<arp-> dos años?
<arp-> j0
<javila> Saludos a la sala
<sancochito> bueno año y medio
<sapiens__> en opensuse por ejemplo se me han resuelto varios problemas que tenia en ubuntu
<sapiens__> a veces pasa esto
<sancochito> ¿y tiene tantas aplicaciones como ubuntu?
<sapiens__> no
<sapiens__> usa unos parches diferentes
<sapiens__> por ejemplo
<sapiens__> hay un bug en opengl con el driver fglrx que solo ocurre en distribuciones basadas en ubuntu
<sapiens__> el bug es que no se muestran las texturas GSGL
<sancochito> exceptuando el sonido lo demás me ha ido perfecto
<sancochito> pero lo del sonido es frustante
<sapiens__> yo con los auriculares
<sapiens__> en ubuntu los auriculares no me funcionan tras haber tocado alsa mil veces
<sancochito> a mi no me activa el sonido 5.1
<sapiens__> a mi si me lo activaba
<sancochito> ¿qué tarjeta de sonido usas?
<sancochito> yo tengo ATI (Realtek id 892)
<sapiens__> una ATI HDA Intel
<sapiens__> o algo parecido
<arp-> ATI?
<arp-> con intel?
<arp-> que raro
<sancochito> pon en consola alsamixer y arriba te dice el codec
<arp-> a eso porque usa los codec ac97 de intel
<arp-> que mother es?
<sancochito> eso creo que es el driver que usa
<sapiens__> lo tendre que mirar
<sancochito> yo es que flipo en un sitio me dice que la versión de alsa es la 1.0.21 y en alsamixer me dice que es la 1.0.23
<fer_22> holaaa, una pregunta
<fer_22> alguien aqui sabe assembler:S
<fer_22> ?
<komma> hola gente he publicado un problema con mi maquina
<komma> si me pueden ayudar http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144502
<komma> problemas con efectos de escritorio -intel gm965 ubuntu 10.10_
<leonardo_> buenas
<seyacat> hola todos. ya llegue de comer
<leonblanco> Alguien Aqui usa GrooveSYNC ?
<seyacat> no lo habia visto, pero que chevere :) grooveSYNC lo voy a probar
<fer_22> hola
<xrdodrx> hola
<soullostMX> irc.gamesurge.net
<mimecar> ventana equivocada :P
<soullostMX> sry
<fer_22> perdon
<fer_22> alguien sabe assembler?
<Riveryk> ahy alguien por aca¿?
<mimecar> fer_22: eso está relacionado con ubuntu?
<fer_22> assembler:D si :D lol
<mimecar> como está relacionado
<fer_22> es q no se donde recurrir:S tengo una tarea de la universidad y me salen errores:(
<mimecar> en los trabajos de clase poco se puede ayudar
<mimecar> pregunta en
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> si alguno tiene tiempo libre...
<Riveryk> necesito ayuda con mi escritorio alguien me colabora??
<mimecar> !ask Riveryk
<kubot> Riveryk: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Riveryk> tengo mi carpeta personal como escritorio y no se como quitarlo
<mimecar> que entorno de escritorio usas?
<Riveryk> como hacer que el escritorio me quede vacio como añl inicio
<Riveryk> gnome
<mimecar> como lo has modificado?
<seyacat> Riveryk: mas bien dinos como se hace!!! JOJO
<Riveryk> es que en alguna ocasion puse la opcion de tener mi carpeta personal como escritorio y ahora no recuerdo como deshacerlo
<mimecar> en kde si que se puede cambiar, pero en gnome sin tocar el registro no lo se
<mimecar> busca en las opciones de nautilus (navegador de archivos)
<mimecar> o crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<alexneb> hola gente
<alexneb> tengo un problema grave..
<alexneb> vereis.. tenia una presentacion ppt que cree con openoffice.. para presentar en un congreso..
<sebikul> alexneb, cual es el problema?
<alexneb> el tema esta en que antes de presentarlo .. lo edite en un ordenador con wind.. y ahora resulta que el archivo que tenia (que esta en un pendrives) no me deja abrirlo con openoffice porque dice ue no es compatible
<ayuda_problemas> Hola a todos, consulto a ver si me pueden dar una mano, tenia instalado windows xp con un disco de 500 GB sin particionar, me entro un virus y no podia arrancar wind, meti el cd de ubuntu y quise instalarlo varias veces pero en el paso 4 donde pide la particion se clavaba, me pedia la particion de sistema de raiz o algo asi y siempre se salia del instalador. Recien volvi a repetir la...
<ayuda_problemas> ...operacion y puse como particion manual unos 100gigas q supuse lo haria el ubuntu automaticamente, pero no solo que me volvio a pedir eso de raiz y no se instalo, sino que ahora no me reconoce el disco rigido completo solo unos 116 gigas y ademas no puedo acceder a la informacion que en el tenia guardada, ahora estoy con el ubuntu live seseion, espero que alguien pueda darme una mano
<alexneb> y por lo visto adelgazo porque ahora solo pesa 174 kb
<alexneb> que se puede hacer?
<mimecar> alexneb: usas la misma versión de openoffice?
<mimecar> ayuda_problemas: haz un resumen en un par de frases
<alexneb> mimecar, si.. de  hecho me dice que son versiones diferentes.. la ultima vez lo edite con ofice
<alexneb> de win
<mimecar> si lo has editado con el microsoft  office en windows puede haber modificado
<alexneb> mimecar,  se que deberia haber hecho copias.. pero no las tengo (no lo cree ni edite yo)
<ayuda_problemas> quise instalar ubuntu arriba de windows, y el instalador salia en el paso 4 donde pide la particion a instalar el ubuntu, lo hice por enesima vez y le di a la particion manual, unos 100gigas
<ayuda_problemas> ahora no me reconoce los 400 gigas restantes
<ayuda_problemas> el ubuntu no se instalo
<mimecar> ayuda_problemas: has redimensionado la partición de windows?
<ayuda_problemas> porque me pide en ese paso 4 algo de sistema de raiz
<alexneb> mimecar,  que puede haber modificado?.. y dejarlo vacio?.. si tan solo cambie una letra y una tilde
<ayuda_problemas> no c q hice
<ayuda_problemas> le di una particion
<ayuda_problemas> era lo q pedia en la instalacion
<ayuda_problemas> no se instalaba
<mimecar> alexneb: si ha escrito en el archivo, busca un backup
<ayuda_problemas> ahora sigue sin estar instalado
<mimecar> ayuda_problemas: has redimensionado si o no
<ayuda_problemas> no c q es eso
<alexneb> mimecar,  como hago eso?
<mimecar> si no lo has hecho has instalado encima de windows
<ayuda_problemas> soy nobato en esto de ubuntu
<mimecar> alexneb: muestra los archivos ocultos donde tienes el documento
<alexneb> mimecar,  esta en un pendrives.. voy a ver
<ayuda_problemas> edite una nueva particion en el paso 4 de la instalacion para q se instal ubuntu
<ayuda_problemas> pero no c
<mimecar> ayuda_problemas: si juegas con particiones sin saber lo que haces
<mimecar> puedes perder todo
<ayuda_problemas> pues no estoy jugando
<ayuda_problemas> necesito instalar un sistema operativo
<mimecar> primero haz un backup de tus datos
<ayuda_problemas> pero no encuentro la solucion por eso vine aqui
<ayuda_problemas> no puedo
<alexneb> mimecar,  en el pen  hago control h y no muestra nada...
<ayuda_problemas> no puedo entrar al disco rigido
<mimecar> ayuda_problemas: por lo que comentas puedes haber perdido los datos
<ayuda_problemas> me da error
<ayuda_problemas> ademas mi disco es de 500 gigas
<ayuda_problemas> y solo me reconoce 116
<mimecar> si el disco es de 500 tienes que redimensionar para poner ubuntu
<mimecar> si solo tienes 116, puedes haber borrado la partición de windows y creado solo una de 116 GB
<ayuda_problemas> y como se redimensiona_
<mimecar> con perdida de datos claro
<alexneb> ayuda_problemas,  hazte un bacup para la perdida de datos y prueba a ver que tal
<alexneb> mimecar,  que puedo hacer pa recuperar ese ppt?
<mimecar> ayuda_problemas: sin saber lo que has hecho es dificil
<mimecar> alexneb: sin tener backup nada
<alexneb> mimecar,  y en el wind donde lo edite.. que puedo hacer?.. puede que este alli?
<mimecar> ayuda_problemas: si con el live cd no te salen los datos, no tiene buena pinta
<ayuda_problemas> mimecar no entiendo como no entiendes lo que intento explicar ... tenia windows, me entro virus, quise instalar ubuntu, en el paso 4 de la instalacion me reconocia el disco rigido de 500gb pero me pedia la particion para el ubuntu, nunca me dejo instalarlo con los pasos 1 2 y3
<ayuda_problemas> lo puse en manual
<ayuda_problemas> le di 100 gb para la instalacion
<ayuda_problemas> tampoco me dejo instalar el ubuntu
<ayuda_problemas> aunque sea quisiera saber como hago para instalar el ubuntu
<ayuda_problemas> ya los datos me imagino son irrecuperables
<ayuda_problemas> pero al menos quiero un sistema operativo
<ayuda_problemas> canoot moun volume me sale cuando quiero entrar al disco rigido
<sebikul> ayuda_problemas, cuando te pide la ubicacion raiz del sistema o algo asi en el instalador solo debes poner una "/"
<ayuda_problemas> donde_
<ayuda_problemas> ?
<sebikul> en el instalador en el paso 4, cuando eliges la particion de pide que elijas el punto de montaje o raiz, solo ingresa una "/"
<sancochito> cuando estas harto de que no funcione no hay nada como apagar, darte una vuelta y encender, entonces funciona :P
<ayuda_problemas> sebikul eso debo ingresarlo en algun cuadro de dialogo?
<sancochito> ¿dónde están los controles de ecualización de sonido en ubuntu?
<sancochito> cat /proc/asound/version
<sebikul> si, apenas elijas en que particion instalarlo te lo pedita
<ayuda_problemas> bue
<ayuda_problemas> vamos otra vez entonces
<ayuda_problemas> a ver si esta vez tengo suerte
<ayuda_problemas> gracias
<mimecar> ayuda_problemas: si tienes 500 GB
<mimecar> tienes que quitar espacio para ubuntu
<sancochito> ¿alguien puede echarme una manita?
<alexneb> sancochito,  pregunta
<sancochito> se oye muy grave
<mimecar> haz antes un backup de tus datos
<sancochito> ubuntu lucid 64 bits
<mimecar> si no los puedes ver, los habrás perdido
<sancochito> actualicé alsa a 1.0.23
<sancochito> me funciona el 5.1 -cosa extraña-
<sancochito> pero el sonido es muy grave
<sancochito> y por alguna extraña razón no tengo controles
<sancochito> :S
<mimecar> sancochito: la versión 1.0.23 es de ubuntu?
<sancochito> si
<sancochito> bueno me bajé todo de alsa-project
<lordcaos> saludos camaradas
<mimecar> sancochito: entonces no son de ubuntu
<sancochito> ni idea mi hijo
<sancochito> ¿cuales son los de ubuntu?
<mimecar> los que estan en el sistema
<sancochito> ya, pero eso no me funciona
<mimecar> si actualizas programas desde otras fuentes no se como lo puedes tener
<sancochito> sólo estéreo
<sancochito> con Alsa 1.0.21 no consigo surround por más que meto mano
<cossier> sancochito, yo tengo surround y mi maquina es bastante antigua
<sancochito> ¿qué codec usa tu tarjeta de sonido?
<file_not_found1> alguien sabe de algun programa para recuperar pendrives danadas logicamente?
<cossier> sancochito, es una via AC'97
<file_not_found1> sin tener q comprar una
<sancochito> AC'97 la tuve en la otra placa y nunca me funcionó correctamente
<sancochito> ahora tengo una realtek id 892
<sancochito> y los resultados son mejores
<cossier> sancochito, la has configurado en las preferencias??
<sancochito> ejem, me cargué el programa que estaba en preferencias
<sancochito> ahora ya casi lo tengo, sólo necesito un sonido mejor ecualizado
<cossier> creo que se llama gnome-volume-control
<sancochito> probaré a instalarlo
<sancochito> por ese nombre no sale
<sancochito> por cierto, ahora que estoy, ¿no hay forma de activar abrir en un solo clic?
<sancochito> en ubuntu me refiero
<cossier> sancochito, abre nautilus y en Editar->preferencias
<cossier> sancochito, en comportamiento
<sancochito> gracias
<sancochito> lo echaba de menos :)
<sancochito> Joder, que bien suena Alicia Keys con el sonido como lo tengo :P
<Crash_Overdrive> la negra?
<Crash_Overdrive> eww
<sancochito> si
<file_not_found1> alguien sabe de algun programa para recuperar pendrives danadas logicamente?
<file_not_found1> sin tener q comprar una
<sancochito> bueno, metiza
<sancochito> mestiza
<sancochito> file_not_found1: ¿no te deja formatearla?
<file_not_found1> no esta fornateada
<cossier> file_not_found1, has probado con fsck
<file_not_found1> pero lsusb
<file_not_found1> dice q esta conectada
<file_not_found1> !fsck
<kubot> Fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<cossier> file_not_found1, desmontala
<flypp> file_not_found1, aparece en /dev?
<file_not_found1> no se puede
<file_not_found1> no la abre
<flypp> file_not_found1, aparece el dispositivo en /dev?
<cossier> file_not_found1, has mirado en /media/*
<flypp> /dev/sdb por ejemplo?
 * cossier esta escuchando Bob Marley 
<file_not_found1> esta en sde
<cossier> file_not_found1, sudo umount /dev/sde ??
<file_not_found1> solo aparece en el testdisk
<cossier> file_not_found1, tambien sudo umount /media/Pendrive
<file_not_found1> y dice 8192 kib
<cossier> file_not_found1, sustituyes Pendrive por el nombre del tuyo
<file_not_found1> pero en realidad es de 8gb
<cossier> file_not_found1, kib o MiB
<cossier> file_not_found1, miralo bien
<alexneb> como cambiar un archivo de ppt a pdf sin usar openoffice?
<alexneb> necesito cambiar un archivo de ppt a pdf sin usar openoffice.. alguna idea?
<mimecar> imprime en una impersora de pdf
<alexneb> mimecar,  como hago eso?.. estoy aun con el archivo de antes :S
<mimecar> en linux tienes una impresora de pdf
<cossier> alexneb, creo que se llama cups-pdf si no lo cambiaron
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> ok
<alexneb> voy a investigar...
<alexneb> gracias
<cossier> alexneb, ve a impresoras y creala
<alexneb> ok voy
<cossier> alexneb, a lo mejor esta ya instalado
<alexneb> cossier,  voy a mirar
<alexneb> cossier,  en impresora no aparece na...
<alexneb> añado una
<mimecar> alexneb: está incluida de serie en ubuntu
<mimecar> imprimes en archivo
<mimecar> no hay que instalar nada
<alexneb> mimecar,  ok .. a ver.. pero yo quiero pasar el archivo de ppt a pdf... sin abrirlo con openoffice..
<alexneb> eso es posible?
<mimecar> con algo lo tienes que abrir
<alexneb> algun comando para ello'
<mimecar> si el ppt está dañado da igual que no lo abras
<alexneb> mimecar,  el openofice me dice que no es compatible ni la version ni el formato.. pero es un ppt.. lo cree con openoffice no se si te acuerdas
<mimecar> abrelo con google docs
<mimecar> si el archivo está dañado no podrás abrirlo
<mimecar> el openoffice es compatible en windows y linux
<alexneb> ok
<alexneb> vere a ver
<file_not_found1> esta en /dev/sdf
<file_not_found1> hola
<alexneb> file_not_found1,  gracias
<file_not_found1> estoy recuperando los archivos con filemost
<alexneb> filemost?
<file_not_found1> pero esa noera la idea
<file_not_found1> perdon foremost
<file_not_found1> http://andalinux.wordpress.com/2009/01/13/recuperar-pendrive-estropeado/
<file_not_found1> pero yo lo queria formatear
<file_not_found1> deberia hacer sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdf
<mimecar> file_not_found1: si haces eso ya no recuperas nada
<file_not_found1> si
<file_not_found1> pero no se si cancelar el proceso de recuperado
<file_not_found1> en realidad el pendrive no es mio
<file_not_found1> me lo dieron para q lo areggle
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, como se buscan enlaces en terminal?
<dabor> Jakeukalane, enlaces de que cosa?
<Jakeukalane> simbólicos
<cossier> Jakeukalane, con locate te podria servir
<cossier> locate -h
<dabor> Jakeukalane, ls -F /bin
<dabor> Jakeukalane, leer: http://iie.fing.edu.uy/~vagonbar/unixbas/sisarch2.htm
<dabor> Jakeukalane, mas refinado sería ls -F /bin|grep @
<carlosFg> buenas
<voyager1> buenas
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<file_not_found1> que es badblocks
<file_not_found1> en man mkfs
<mimecar> para sect defectuosos
<file_not_found1> una colsulta
<file_not_found1> tengo un pendrive de 8gb
<file_not_found1> q esta fallado logicamente
<file_not_found1> y ubuntu detecta el dispositivo
<file_not_found1> pero no lo monta porque la particion no estAa formateada
<mimecar> si tenias datos parece que los has perdido
<file_not_found1> badblocks los recupera_
<file_not_found1> ?
<mimecar> no recupera nada
<cossier> file_not_found1, no hay datos entonces en ese pendrive?!!
<mimecar> aparte no tiene sentido en una memoria flash
<file_not_found1> que puedo hacr para que se pueda formatear
<mimecar> usa gparted
<file_not_found1> esta montado en/dev/sdf
<mimecar> desmontala y usa gparted
<file_not_found1> umount: /dev/sdf: no montado
<ak47> ubuntu server viene sin escritorio ?
<cossier> file_not_found1, si estuviera montado hay un directorio en /media
<mimecar> ak47: si
<cossier> file_not_found1, usa gparted
<file_not_found1> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdf
<file_not_found1> en gparted no aparece
<mimecar> seguro que no aparece el disco?
<carlos> pa mi que el pendrive ese no funciona mu bien
<file_not_found1> eso es lo q quiero arreglar
<mimecar> si no sale en particiones puede estar dañado
<file_not_found1> esto dice dmsg
<file_not_found1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528931/
<dabor> ak47, viene sin escritorio pero eso no significa que no le puedas instalar uno
<file_not_found1> hay alguna forma de solucionar eso? a alguien le paso
<file_not_found1> ?
<mimecar> file_not_found1: parece que está dañado
<file_not_found1> hay alguna forma de solucionar eso?
<mimecar> si no te sale con gparted no
<granjero> hola, una pregunta. quiero comprimir muchos archivos en varios paquetes o volúmenes, pero la opción de partir en volúmenes está siempre en gris. uso ubuntu 10.04 alguna idea?
<fosco_> buenas
<carlos> para instalar java en ubuntu como recomendais hacerlo?
<xuzas> :|
<_KeNsHiN_> por terminal
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<xuzas> por synaptic
<_KeNsHiN_> coloca en la terminal sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<carlos> oki
<xuzas> acabo de tener un déjà vu!
<xuzas> :O
<carlos> El paquete sun-java6-jre no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<carlos> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se
<carlos> encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente
<carlos> E: El paquete sun-java6-jre no tiene candidato para su instalación
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<xuzas> supongo que tienes que añadir algun repositorio
<carlos> ene l centro de software hay unos extras restrictivos para ubuntu
<yemino> consulta: me han pedido recuperar datos de un netbook, por lo que pensaba usar mi cd de ubuntu. Mi pregunta: el cd de ubuntu sirve para netbooks?
<nach0> hola
<mimecar> si
<_KeNsHiN_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<xuzas> si es un CD, probablemente no tengas donde meterlo
<carlos> si ken eso puse antes pero no funciono
<yemino> aprovechando podria instalar ubuntu, pero quisiera saber si habra algun problema (nunca he instalado ubuntu en un netbook)
<carlos> yo si
<carlos> use wubi
<file_not_found1> en utilidad de discos lo lee como disco duro de 2,2 tb
<carlos> pero quiza mejor usa un usb
<carlos> o algo asi
<carlos> ah no
<_KeNsHiN_> Primero Habilitando el repositorio Partner de Ubuntu
<yemino> xuzas: tengo lector externo de cd. Me imagino que podre hacerlo bootear desde ahu
<xuzas> en los netbooks no va muy fluido
<file_not_found1> y es de 8gb!!
<carlos> te bajas una iso y la montas de manera virtual
<mimecar> file_not_found1: está dañado
<_KeNsHiN_> En caso de que no lo tengas habilitado dirigete al Centro de Software de Ubuntu, entra al menú "Editar > Fuentes de software" y en la ventana "Fuentes de software" verás una pestaña llamada "Otro software", en esta pestaña, habilita el repositorio Partner ("http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner"), cierra la ventana y has clic sobre el botón "Actualizar" cuando pregunte acerca de recargar las fuentes.
<xuzas> tal vez lubuntu vaya mejor en un netbook
<file_not_found1> esta hecho bolsa
<xuzas> de lo que he probado, lo que mejor me va es debian con lxde
<nach0> necesito instalar xp para imprimir (no hay drivers para ella en ubuntu), mi pregunta, tengo la instalacion de ubuntu en un disco duro sata, si instalo ahora xp en  un segundo disco duro ide que tengo (indicando en la bios que este es el de arranque) podre luegocambiar al sata y arreglar grub para que elija el que necesito???
<yemino> que me dicen: puedo instalar ubuntu a un netbook (con un lector de dvd externo)?? (o probar el livecd) o no es recomendable??
<mimecar> claro que puedes instalarlo
<carlos> elk partner ese es para lo de java?
<carlos> ah
<_KeNsHiN_> yemino puedes instalar el livecd de ubuntu en una memoria USB
<carlos> ahora parece socios de canonical antes no
<_KeNsHiN_> y desde ahi correr el livecd para instalarlo
<mimecar> _KeNsHiN_: tiene un lector de cd's..
<yemino> mimecar: pero desde un lector de dvd externo, no dara problemas?  sera mejor desde una memoria usb?  por ejemplo un disco externo?
<carlos> ok neng gracias
<mimecar> que problemas te va a dar?
<_KeNsHiN_> no te debe dar problemas el cd
<yemino> mimecar: me parecio que me estaban sugiriendo instalar desde una memoria usb, pense que por algo era
<_KeNsHiN_> no habia leido que tenias lectora externa
<_KeNsHiN_> lo siento
<mimecar> yemino: los netbooks no tiene lector de cd
<mimecar> da igual como lo instales
<yemino> _KeNsHiN_: no no..  gracias por interesarte
<yemino> mimecar: tengo lector externo, puedo instalar desde ahi, cierto?
<carlos> cierto
<mimecar> puedes instalar como quieras
<yemino> pucha que estoy enredado, disculpen mi torpeza
<xuzas> a saber si se puede arrancar desde un lector externo, yo nunca lo he hecho
<xuzas> pero para isntalar distros en el netbook siempre uso el pendrive
<xuzas> unetbootin y similares
<yemino> supongo que tendre que configurar algo para que bootee desde el lector externo de cd
<carlos> se me ha abierto una ventana en el emulador de terminal que pone configuracion de java como le doy a "aceptar"?
<yemino> xuzas: tengo un disco duro externo. Como hago para instalar desde ahi??  como sabe el netbook donde esta la iso?
<mimecar> yemino: para que te complicas tanto?
<yemino> mimecar: es que nunca he usado un netbook, enserio pensaba que era algo distinto a un notebook
<yemino> ademas que no quiero dejar mal a ubuntu. Ya saben, no queda mal el que usa ubuntu, sino ubuntu
<xuzas> yermino, la experiencia mas parecida que tengo ha sido intentando bootear un pc antiguo desde un pendrive con capacidad mayor a 512mb. y no lo reconocia. no se si hay limitaciones similares con las placas de ahora
<carlos> ok, habia qw dar primero al tabulador para interactuar en ese modo
<mimecar> yemino: un netbook funciona igual que un ordenador normal
<xuzas> por si acaso prepara un pendrive con ubuntu
<xuzas> es muy facil
<mimecar> más fácil que seleccionar el cd en el arranque del ordenador ?
<xuzas> luego si quieres llevate el lector de cd externo y todo lo demas, pero con el pendrive funciona fijo
<carlos> creo que ya esta instalado java
<yemino> mimecar: gracias, me estoy poniendo el parche antes de la herida. Pero ya me han aclarado mucho el panorama
<mimecar> si el ordenador reconoce el lector, solo tiene que poner el cd
<carlos> es decir que el proceso ha sido satisfactorio
<carlos> yo usaba alguna vez un cd externo en mi netbook pero el cd ademas necesitaba un adaptador de corriente
<komma> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144502
<xuzas> no es necesario complicarlo tanto. usa unetbootin! ya sea con una iso que tengas, o descargando la iso directamente al usb desde el mismo programa
<yemino> estimados ubunteros, muchas gracias. Me han aclarado mucho.
<xuzas> por cierto, yermino. ubuntu se hace un poco pesado para un netbook
<yemino> xuzas: que es eso de unetbootin? que beneficio me trae?
<yemino> xuzas: a si??  ubuntu es muy pesado para netbooks??  pucha.
<xuzas> pues... instalalo con apt-get y mira la pagina oficial
<xuzas> es tan simple como util... hasta yo lo se usar!"
<xuzas> no demasiado, pero algo si
<mimecar> yemino: si tienes un lector de cd's no tienes que hacer nada mas
<carlos> tampoco te creas yo tengo ubuntu netbook edition en un netbook
<carlos> no va mal del todo
<xuzas> sobretodo si piensas poner la UNE, es decir, con ese escritorio tan... tan de aquella manera
<carlos> me gusta ese escritorio par ami netbook
<xuzas> no lo entiendo. sabiendo como son todos los netbooks, hacen un escritorio asi especialmente para ellos :|
<carlos> ahora estoy en el ordenador de sobremesa no obstante
<yemino> mimecar: sip, he quedado muy claro e instalare desde el cd.
<xuzas> lo bueno es que puedes elegir el escritorio cada vez que inicias sesion
<carlos> a parte de UNE tb lo tengo con kde y lxde
<carlos> en lxde siempre desaparece el panel
<yemino> solo me queda una duda, me ha quedado la idea que ubuntu no es lo mas recomendable para netbooks??
<carlos> mucho mas recomendable q un win
<carlos> creeme ;)
<carlos> lo he probado
<xuzas> ui si!
<xuzas> lo ideal es probar varias distros
<xuzas> y con distintos escritorios
<carlos> han probado unity?
<xuzas> en mi netbook no funciona
<LinuxReign> yo me quedo con gnome y lxde, el kde 4 no me acaba de convencer, con las disculpas de cualquier usuario de kde presente
<xuzas> a mi kde no me gusta na de na!
<carlos> bueno el kde de netbook no ta mal del todo
<yemino> nuevamente gracias, deseenme suerte.
<xuzas> no entiendo como le puede gustar a alguien...
<xuzas> sueerte!
<carlos> el kde de kubuntu tiene peor experiencia de usuario que el de PClinuxOs pienso yo
<xuzas> prueba lxde tb nel netbook
<yemino> me quedo una duda:  para bootear desde una memoria usb, basta con poner el iso??   si tengo varios OS en la memoria como sabe el netbook desde cual arrancar??
<xuzas> nooo
<xuzas> creo que puedes usar la opcion que trae ubuntu para preparar el pendrive, pero prueba el unetbootin
<xuzas> pa algo te lo dije antes -.-
<KillerJacker> hola... alguien despierto??? :)
<KillerJacker> necesito saber cómo registrar mi nick... agradecería ayuda :)
<fosco_> !registro
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<KillerJacker> cuando ingreso el comando « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email » me sale el mensaje "Comando desconocido; consulte /help para ver los comandos disponibles"
<KillerJacker> :(
<KillerJacker> será una limitación de mi cliente?
<TTNK> KillerJacker: el cliente no tiene nada que ver
<TTNK> KillerJacker: la interaccion es directamente con el servidor irc, asi que igual te funciona en irssi que en mirc
<fosco_> KillerJacker, si lo escribes bien funciona
<KillerJacker> que raro... de verdad me dice "comando desconocido..."
<CuriousX> KillerJacker: KillerJacker acordate de poner la "/" al principio
<KillerJacker> CuriousX: si... :(
<CuriousX> @_@
<KillerJacker> probaré logeandome denuevo en el server... en una de esas... ya vuelvo. ;)
<CuriousX> =)
<alexneb> CuriousX, XD
<CuriousX> alexneb: XD
<alexneb> CuriousX,  hi.. compay..
<CuriousX> aloja bro
<KillerJacker>  /msg NickServ identify magicvision
<xangua> jum...
<CuriousX> =O
<CuriousX> XD
<xuzas> "magicvision"... ahá
<KillerJacker> hahaha... se me pasó un espacio... pero ya lo solucioné... ;)
<mao> hola necesito ayuda
<xuzas> hola necesito un millon
<mao> necesito iniciar firestarter cada vez que inicio sesion, pero tiene permisos de root, como ago para que inicie sin tener que iniciar como sudo
<antrax> hola
<antrax> estoy tratando de hacer un usb booteable con una particion iso... lo q hice fue utilizar dd de la siguiente forma dd if=imagen.iso of=/dev/sda1 bs=1M copio todo perfecto pero no bootea
<antrax> alguna idea?
<xangua> o puedes simplemente usar 'unetbootin' antrax
<antrax> trate con unetbootin
<antrax> pero es una imagen winchot
<xangua> no creo que windows pueda hacer eso ni que este sea el lugar para preguntar eso antrax
<antrax> ¬¬
<antrax> este es el canal de ubuntu y yo soy usuario de ubuntu
<antrax> xq me dices q no es el lugar para preguntar eso?
<xuzas> has pronunciado una palabra tabú
<xuzas> :O
<antrax> bueno si tienen alguna idea me dicen.. no me parece q tengan q venir a plantearme tales boludeces
<xuzas> oye antrax
<xuzas> es para meter una iso windows para luego bootearla?
<antrax> si... es la maquina de un amigo y no puedo arrancar desde la lectora de cd, asiq no me queda otra que mandar un usb booteable
<xuzas> busca wintoflash
<antrax> oko
<antrax> voy por él
<antrax> nop
<antrax> lo corri con wine
<antrax> alguna aplicacion de consola?
<antrax> gracias igual xuzas
<xuzas> yo no usaria eso en wine
<kalo__> buenas buenas
<antrax> buenas kalo
<xuzas> buenas
<kalo__> instale ubuntu version netbook quiero saber si se puede cambiar el escritorio por el gnome normal
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xuzas> claro
<kalo__> ok procedo a cambiarlo
<xuzas> antes de iniciar sesion, seleccionas tu usuario y abajo el escritorio que deeas iniciar
<kalo__> gracias a todos y un fuerte saludo
<xuzas> yo siempre uso desktop en el netbook..
<xuzas> de nada, =mente
<kalo__> pues ya lo estoy instalando
<xuzas> se instalan ambos
<kalo__> ok no hay problema por eso
<xuzas> aunque el unity no funciona en mi netbook
<KillerJacker> es verdad que el Ubuntu 11.04 va a venir con la Interfaz Unity exclusivamente??
<xuzas> en la anterior netbook remix  sí funcionaba el escritorio ese...
<xangua> por defecto, si KillerJacker
<julian> chicos. por que el unrar no me descomprime algunos archivos, en cambio el navegador de archivos los señalo y les digo extraer y lo hace hay mismo?
<julian> con que otro programa descomprimo los rar?
<KillerJacker> xangua: que mal... :/
<kalo__> julian con winrar
<julian> kalo__, para linux?
<kalo__> si por wine lo puedes usar
<KillerJacker> para un netbook de 10'' puede estar bien... pero no lo veo bien en el Ubuntu Desktop
<CuriousX> julian: para descomprimir .rar desde terminal es ---> rar x archivo.rar
<antrax> julian
<antrax> rar -xf archivo.rar
<KillerJacker> ya vuelvo
<julian> no tengo el rar.
<julian> tengo el unrar, pues se como descomprimirlos. de hecho hice un script para descomprimir archivos en masa..
<antrax> unrar entonces
<julian> pero resulta que el unrar no me descomprime algunos rar.
<julian> a lo que se me hace raro. por que con el manejador de archivos si lo hace... acaso que programa usa el manejador de archivos para descomprimirlos?
<antrax> fijate la extension completa
<KillerJacker> he vuelto... ;)
<julian> index.html?326928,a35e253e81559f9907e7fdc4ac1e1d7f,RzpcZG93bmxvYWRcZG93bmxvYWQxOC80NDQvQm9vay8xMDEwLzEwMjcvZ2dweCAxMy56aXAsR0dQWCAyMDEy5pil5aSP5aWz6KOF6L+e6KGj6KOZ5qy+5byP5YiK54mp77yINzHpobXvvIk=.rar is not RAR archive
<julian> No files to extract
<julian> me dice supuestamente que no es un rar archivo..
<julian> pero pues obvio que si lo es... la estension no es ficticia..
<julian> xD
<CuriousX> julian: le pones "x" unrar x archivo.rar ?
<kalo__> yo me quitaria de broncas con winrar
<KillerJacker> en Linux no es la extensión la que determina el tipo de archivo... OJO
<julian> CuriousX, si señor asi lo hago
<julian> unrar x *.rar
<julian> KillerJacker, sip. lo tengo claro..
<julian> Bueno la pregunta concreta y mas facil...
<julian> que descompresor usa el manejador de archivos. por que por modo grafico descomprime divinamente.
<julian> pero pues quiero usar consola por que tengo que hacer unos scripts para ello.
<julian> por que son muchisimos files rar.
<julian> y no voy a andar entrando a cada carpeta a descomprimir uno a uno..
<CuriousX> julian: ponele ---> file archivo.rar ---> para estar seguro que es un rar
<julian> mmmm
<julian> que tal. jajja
<antrax> file roller
<antrax> ese es el gestor de gnome
<julian> sip el file roller. mmmm sirve igual por consola?
<antrax> julian te podes fijar desde el help del archivo
<antrax> su
<antrax> si
<antrax> file-roller
<antrax> leete la man
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-10
<julian> CuriousX, ups... test1.rar: Zip archive data, at least v1.0 to extract
<julian> diablos... mmm
<julian> CuriousX, GRACIAS,, nunca crei que estuviese bajando un zip.. estos chinos.. me van a enloquecer.. xD
<CuriousX> julian: es un zip
<antrax> mira proba con file-roller -h
<CuriousX> julian: cambiale la extencion
<julian> CuriousX, voy a hacer un script con file-roller y te cuento como me va.
<julian> :D
<CuriousX> a .zip y escribi ---> unzip archivo.zip
<julian> CuriousX, no puedo andar cambiandole estensiones.. son muchos archivos. y cada uno en carpeticas etc..
<julian> xD
<julian> (file-roller:9130): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<julian> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<julian> upsss
<julian> que podra ser? eso..
<julian> ya.. sorry.
<julian> eran permisos...
<dabor> julian, for i in *.rar; do mv "$i" "${i/.rar}".zip; done
<dabor> julian, con eso te quedan todos .zip ( o pensabas hacerlo uno por uno?)
<KillerJacker> el file-roller es nada más un front-end para las herramientas de descompresión instaladas en el sistema...
<julian> find . -type d -exec bash -c 'cd "$1" || exit; sudo file-roller -h *.rar || exit;' _ {} \;
<antrax> alguien tiene idea como crear un usb booteable desde consola .... ya probe con dd pero no pasa naranja
<julian> voy a tratar asi, ahber que tal...
<julian> xD
<julian> dabor, no que tal..
<julian> xD
<KillerJacker> debiera servir el unrar o el rar
<KillerJacker> no sé si servirá el 7z
<julian> dabor, muevo muchos files...
<julian> find . -type d -exec bash -c 'cd "$1" || exit; sudo file-roller -h *.rar || exit;' _ {} \;
<julian>  una belleza... solo que no tengo forma de visualizar el porcentaje completa. xD estoy ciego.. mmm
<antrax> ups
<antrax> alguien sabe como crear un usb booteable desde consola?
<antrax> se me cayo recien
<julian> mmmm que raro..
<julian> por que no se completo el proceso. es decir no hizo por asi decirlo el DONE... se queda como atascado.... con el FIND... alguien sabria por que?
<xangua> antrax: si lo que quieres es crear un usb de windows, por qué no preguntas en #windows ¿¿
<antrax> porq estoy trabajando desde ubuntu....
<antrax> no tengo una maquina con win
<julian> find . -type d -exec bash -c 'cd "$1" || exit; sudo file-roller -h *.rar || exit;' _ {} \;  (alguien me hecha una mano.. tengo un problema...)
<julian> si descomprimo con file-roller normal.. TODO va bien.
<julian> pero si lo hago con este script.. el ultimo archivo se descomprime y luego empieza a crear directorios infinitamente dentro del ultimo directorio creado....
<julian> algo asi como.... directorio/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/.......... etc..
<julian> Alguien se le ocurriria el por que?
<kalo__> antrax checa en taringa
<cousteau> julian: no uses find, o limita el nivel de recursión de find, o no crees los directorios en el mismo sitio en que haces find
<antrax> si
<antrax> me queme la cabeza leyendo todo el dia
<antrax> alguna idea de la diferencia entre formatos iso e img?
<cousteau> a lo mejor puedes usar algo como   for i in */; do ...
<julian> cousteau, TENGO que usar find.. por que lo que hago es pararme en X carpeta y que de hay en adelante busque en subcarpetas y demas... sin saber con que nivel de recursividad lo voy a emplear.. tal ves 3 o 6 niveles. no se..
<julian> for i in */;
<cousteau> qué haces exactamente?
<julian> cousteau, se supone que este buscaria el directorios.. pero que pasa si tengo archivos en la carpeta raiz..
<julian> por ejemplo...
<julian> cousteau, EXACtamente...
<julian> tengo X carpertas por decirte un ejemplo.. :/home/julian/Desktop/FTP-Web-Tao/Women/Books/Skirt-Pants/
<julian> como ves esta por secciones..
<dabor> julian, que es lo que estas descomprimiendo que tiene un árbol tan complejo?
<dabor> julian, aahh ya veo, estas bajando demasiado p0rn
<dabor> te quema la cabeza
<dabor> ;-)
<julian> digamos que el contenido de skirt-pants. contiene 50 o 70 directorios... tipo fecha.. los cuales pueden contener 2 rar. o archivos zip.. pero con estension rar. como nos acabamos de dar cuenta.
<julian> dabor, no señor. Esto es una web. informacion de moda.
<julian> dabor, skirt-pants.... son faldas y pantalones.
<cousteau> julian: y quieres descomprimir los rars?
<julian> entonces que pasa quiero descomprimirlos todos los rar en su estructura original como viene en el rar. y dentro de la fecha que se encuentra..
<julian> con file-roller -h file.rar
<julian> trabaja perfectamente.
<julian> y pues quise hacerlo con el comando find. pero pasa algo extraño con la ultima fila.
<julian> genera como algun loop o algo raro. no se..
<julian> empieza a crear directorios con el nombre. "*" algo como /directorio/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/............ etc etc..
<cousteau> y para qué haces   find -type d ...   en vez de   find -name '*.rar'   ?
<julian> y tengo que parar el script manualmente..
<julian> cousteau, en realidad pues por puro desconocimiento en el tema..
<julian> cousteau, como ves apenas empece con esto del bash script hace poco. xD
<julian> como 2 o  semanas.
<julian> y pues la verdad no se mucho aun.
<cousteau> a ver, lo que quieres es descomprimir todos los rar, no?
<julian> zip..
<cousteau> me acabas de decir que son rar
<julian> perdon.
<julian> perdon.. son rar. que pena.
<julian> :S
<m4v> antrax: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.img
<julian> se me fue la mano. jejeje
<m4v> antrax: aparentemente iso o img es lo mismo
<julian> m4v, ehhh tiempo sin verte por estos lados. xD
<m4v> julian: es porque te estoy evitando.
<cousteau> bueno, es igual... el caso es que tú quieres entrar en el directorio del rar y descomprimirlo ahí
<julian> m4v, oye que no es broma.. eso parece... xD
<julian> cousteau, sip. es cierto. eso mismo quiero hacer.
<julian> voy a hacerlo con el find name.. y con un while read.
<julian> xD
<julian> vamos a ver que tal.
<julian> m4v, oye.. que aun no rompo mi maquina.. xD
<dabor> julian, sería mejor que trabajes con una copia de todo eso por si algo falla. (o tengas un backup)
<cousteau> algo así como   find -name '*.rar' -exec bash -c 'cd "$(dirname {})"; extraer "$(basename {})"' ';'
<julian> dabor, backup.. sip. tengo otro server en internet con backup....
<cousteau> no sé si se pueden poner los {} ahí
<julian> cousteau, ahhh que bien... ya lo iba a ensayar con un while.. pero voy a ensayar asi haber que tal. xD
<julian> cousteau, funciona, perfectamente.... Gracias... find -name '*.rar' -exec bash -c 'cd "$(dirname {})"; file-roller -h "$(basename {})"' ';'
<cousteau> me alegro :)
<kalo__> ups
<kalo__> tengo acceso directo a mi usuario
<julian> cousteau, Oye gracias, y disculpa mis torpezas... Toy tratanto de aprender de esto del linux... La verdad me ha ayudado muchisisisimooo en los procesos... ya casi todo lo tengo automatizado... bajando casi 100 mil o mas imagenes diarias...
<cousteau> dirname /home/pepito/foto.jpg -> "/home/pepito", basename /home/pepito/foto.jpg -> "foto.jpg"
<julian> Ahora mas que nunca amo mi linux!!!!
<kalo__> como lo cambio para que me pida contraseña y usuario???
<cousteau> kalo__: en Pantalla de acceso
<cousteau> Sistema > Admin > Pantalla de acceso
<cousteau> bueno, creo que está ahí, pero no lo encuentro
<dabor> kalo__, gksu gdmsetup
<kalo__> ok gracias
<cousteau> no lo encuentro... qué raro, en kupfer me aparece pero en el menú no
<cousteau> bueno, me retiro
<kalo__> gracias dabor  cousteau
<kalo__> ahorita regreso
<Sadlymistaken> Hola, tengo un problema con la barra de arriba
<Sadlymistaken> a veces cuando enciendo el equipo, mi botoncito de la derecha desaparece, y me toca apagar o reiniciar apretando Crtl+Alt+Supr
<Sadlymistaken> en ocasiones además de ese botoncito, desaparece el botón del volumen
<Sadlymistaken> ¿que puede estar interfiriendo?
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<Sadlymistaken> hola hiko_hitokiri
<CuriousX> Hola pipo65 =)
<pipo65> hola CuriousX
<pipo65> como andas
<pipo65> yo ando contento me compre un case
<pipo65> y le puse un disco de 80 y anda joya
<CuriousX> que le paso a tu channel bro, recien intente enlazarme a el pero nada hice un ---> ln -s #pipo65 pero naa =( ?
<Sadlymistaken> que cosa es un case?
<CuriousX> debe ser alguna compus viejita XD
<pipo65> CuriousX: como si anda bien
<CuriousX> mmm... aver
<pipo65> un case es un dispositivo que permite acceder a un disco duro o lectora a trabes de el usb
<CuriousX> no lo sabia =(
<Sadlymistaken> que chulada, pero solo vale para Discos Duros de CPU cierto? no para discos duros de portatiles.. sip?
<CuriousX> bueno no inundemos mas nos leemos las letras en tu channel =)
<pipo65> Sadlymistaken: es q un case es mas o menos lo mismo q un disco portatil
<pipo65> la diferencia es q lleva un trafo externo
<julian> Chicos una pregunta... Es posible Colocarle a una ventana de termianl... un titulo momentanio... POR EJEMPLO.. que no diga terminal.. si no algo diferente?
<Sadlymistaken> ¬¬ me has entendido mal, quiero decir que si saco el discoduro a mi Netbook, como es mas pequeño, no podrías acoplarlo al case... ya que el case solo vale para discos duros de CPU... que tienen un tamaño diferente
<pipo65> Sadlymistaken: si le pones un adaptador puedes
<pipo65> igual el q tengo yo es un ide
<pipo65> me tengo q conseguir un sata
<pipo65> la idea es q puedo poner una lectora de cd en el case
<pipo65> he instalar un ubuntu desde ahi en una netbook
<pipo65> por ejemplo
<Killman> hola
<pipo65> como si se tratara de una lectora interna
<Killman> alguien me puede decir como cambiar entre canales en irssi?
<Sadlymistaken> normalmente los netbook tienen lectora de cd... aun asi tiene Usb.. y podías también... jajajaja
<pipo65> Killman: con alt+algun numero
<Sadlymistaken> pipo65 pero te he llegado a entender..
<CuriousX> Killman: Alt+p
<Killman> pipo65: si pero mi estoy en más de 9 canales
<CuriousX> o Alt+n
<Killman> y no como entrar por ejemplo al canal número 11
<CuriousX> o Alt+flechas direccionales
<Killman> no se*
<Killman> a ver
<pipo65> es asi de facil
<julian> Existe alguna manera de cambiar el titulo por consola del terminal? ya vi que por terminal... editar.. perfiles.. se puede cambiar el nombre.. pero por consola se podria? por donde se guarda esta confi...alguna ayuda?
<CuriousX> al canal numero 11 por ejemplo ---> Alt+11
<Sadlymistaken> de todos modos pipo65 , EL case es bueno, para cuando tus amigos tengan un problema con su disco duro, y sean incapaces de instalarse nada... te dan el disco duro, se lo instalas tu, y chimpum.... hata podrias crearle back-ups... si se ha jorobado algo
<julian> mmm que mal. se cambia el titulo pero para todos los terminales...
<Killman> CuriousX: me ha servido gracias
<Killman> pipo65: gracias :)
<pipo65> de nada
<julian> Alguna idea para identificar los diferentes terminales abiertos? pense en ponerles titulo pero no me sirve.. se le pone a todos.. :S
<CuriousX> de nada Killman
<Killman> ahora trataré de buscar una forma para que irssi me avise cuando alguien menciona mi nick en algún canal
<pipo65> alguien conoce algun programa para backup
<Killman> pipo65:rsync ?
<pipo65> es por consola o entorno
<CuriousX> Killman: una vez pregunte eso aca y me dieron un link donde habia un escript en perl pero lo perdi =P
<CuriousX> pero mira te boy a pasar algo que te puede serbit
<CuriousX> serbir*
<Killman> ok
<Killman> pipo65: consola
<pipo65> bueno igual puedo usar el barry
<CuriousX> Killman: http://irssi.org/documentation/ ---> entra en la seccion "scripts" y tambien "how to" esta muy bueno
<Killman> CuriousX: a ver
<Killman> voy
<CuriousX> ;) tambien bajate algunos themes desde esa misma pagina para que quede mas piola =)
<Killman> ok
<Killman> la estoy chekando
<Sadlymistaken> necesito saber si elimino objetos de la barra de sistema de arriba, ¿se eliminarán para siempre?
<xangua> no
<Sadlymistaken> de verdad xangua? es que está todo esto muy lioso.. intento colocarlo todo como estaba antes, pero la barra no se hace más ancha y no me deja espacio para colocarlo
<xangua> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  > para restaurar la configuración por defecto del panel
<Sadlymistaken> a ver..
<Sadlymistaken> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh que bonito!!!
<Sadlymistaken> pero que muchas gracias de verdad xangua!!! Eres un solete!!!!!!!!!!! siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii graciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaass
<julian> !wiki solete
<kubot> julian: No veo a nadie llamado solete.
<julian> !wikipedia solete
<kubot> julian: No veo a nadie llamado solete.
<Sadlymistaken> xanguaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa socorro, como me ha gustado la solución he creado un Lanzador con esos comandos, lo he ejecutado a ver si funcionaba, y ahora no tengo barras!!! que hago???
 * hashashin nas
<Sadlymistaken> xangua ?
<xangua> pkill gnome-panel
<Sadlymistaken> como se abre una terminal, con teclas???
<Sadlymistaken> :(
<Sadlymistaken> ea, ya está
<CuriousX> Ctrl+Alt+t
<CuriousX> me parece
<Sadlymistaken> pulsando Alt+ F1. me han salido denuevo las barras..
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> que sustoooooo mare miaaa
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> gracias a ambos, mucho.... Esto es genial!!! siiiiiiiii
<CuriousX> ;)
<Sadlymistaken> puedo crear un lanzador, que primero renueve la barra, y luego la abra???
<julian> es posible crear varias carpetas al tiempo? algo como... mkdir test/1/test/julian
<dabor> julian, se puede....por aca lo debo tener..
<hashashin> pon -p
<dabor> julian, mkdir -p /dir/done7sea
<dabor> julian, mkdir -p /dir/donde/sea
<julian> hashashin, veee que facil.... :D gracias
<julian> dabor, sip.. gracias.. :D
<julian> dabor, ya me imaginaba algo mas complejo. xD
<dabor> julian, asi es linux, parece complejo pero no lo es
<julian> Una pregunta... con cd .. me devuelvo 1 level... pero si quisiera 2 o 3.. se puede?
<julian> dabor, bueno es cierto...  es facil.. me ha hecho la vida mas facil ultimamente. :D
<julian> dabor, aun que m4v, me decia que desistiera, con mis vainas... aca toy... xD
<hashashin> julian, cd ../..
<hashashin> pa ir dos patras
<hashashin> y asin "sucedaneamente"
<dabor> julian, jaja rendirse nunca
<julian> hashashin, y sucesivamente....gracias
<julian> dabor, no no que tal. ahora menos que nunca...
<julian> :D
<Sadlymistaken> me voy a dormir, saludos, muchas gracias chi chi chi chiiiiiiiii
<dabor> julian, ya estás como para pasarte a Debian
<julian> dabor, mmm pasarme?
<julian> dabor, verdad y por que? dabor ya me estas hechando del canal pues? xD que triste. ejjejeje
<julian> dabor, tu lo usas?
<dabor> julian, si
<julian> en realidad en la oficina uso los 2 sistemas...
<dabor> julian, squeeze
<dabor> bien ahi
<julian> dabor, mmm no recuerdo la version como miro..?
<dabor> cat /etc/debian_version julian
<julian> 5.0.5
<dabor> lenny
<julian> toy atrazado? mmm
<dabor> stable
<julian> diablos....
<dabor> julian, es la estable vigente
<julian> ahhh sip verdad. me gusta estable. xD
<julian> dabor, no quiero mas problemas de los que ya tengo. xD
<julian> dabor, me imagino yo con un testing... hay si me encarto. jejjee
<dabor> bien, buena decision
<julian> huy!!! bueno ya hoy trabaje mis 18 horas laborales... toy frito...
<julian> Mañana sera otro dia... otro cantar...
<dabor> testing congelada es casi estable, pero le quedan corregir muchos bugs
<julian> Una feliz noche para tod@s...
<julian> ve... dabor una preguntica.
<dabor> sip
<julian> dabor, te has usado alguna ves manager de imagenes por web...? apache.php.mysql.?
<dabor> nada
<julian> dabor, Quiero ver como puedo mejorar el rendimiento en respuesta... y pues la verdad si me dijeron un par de cosas. pero pues soy muy ñoño para entender las cosas que me dijeron. xD
<julian> dabor, y pues no vi mucha info al respecto.
<julian> dabor, algo sobre quitar modulos adicionales al apache, mejorar las configuraciones del mysql.. y no recuerdo que mas. xD
<dabor> julian, habrá que tomarse un dia para googlear, seguro que algo hay
<julian> dabor, ahh no creas que no lo he hecho. jejjee
<julian> dabor, pero bueno... paciencia paciencia,, todo va llegando.. xD
<julian> ahora si...
<julian> bendiciones. y gracias por todo. bye
<dabor> ta mañana
<gusan0r> señores una consulta baje un .deb cuando le hice dkpg -i paquete tiro un error y ahora me aparece un cartel de " contramano "X D en la pantalla como era para eliminar los paquetes mal instalados?
<dabor> gusan0r, synaptic y busca en paquetes rotos
<gusan0r> dabor, haber ya pruebo
<dabor> gusan0r, dpkg -r paquete
<gusan0r> dabor, te refieres a que busque el mismo paquete y lo descargue?
<gusan0r> dabor, si eso quería removerlo mejor ya fue
<dabor> gusan0r, no, me refiero a eliminar el que instalaste
<dabor> gusan0r, y mejor mirar si no esta en los repos
<gusan0r> ya esta
<ginny> hola, tengo un porblem con mi driver de video, no lo reconoce, y descarge el juego worldofgoo y la pantalla se queda negra, solo se oye el audio
<ginny> hola, tengo un porblem con mi driver de video, no lo reconoce, y descarge el juego worldofgoo y la pantalla se queda negra, solo se oye el audio
<JaimeRave> ginny, estas usando Wine me imagino
<ginny> wine
<ginny> noc
<ginny> soy novato en esto de linux
<ginny> ? JaimeRave
<JaimeRave> ginny que tarjeta de video tienes''
<ginny> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<ginny> ?
<ginny> JaimeRave
<JaimeRave> ginny y que version de ubuntu tienes?
<ginny> 10.10
<JaimeRave> parece que tu tarjeta de video no soporta el juego
<JaimeRave> esas intel son de muy bajo rango
<ginny> pero ese juego no pide casi requerimiento
<ginny> y cuando tenia windows funcionaba
<ginny> ey tambns los dvds no se ven
<CuriousX> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<wolf23> buenas
<felipollo> amigos.. instale ubuntu base con lxde pero el openoffice me sale en ingles..como puedo pasarlo al español??
<felipollo> alguien ah utilizado lxde?
<archival> mmm acabo de compilar audacious 2.4 siguiendo lo que dicta el archivo INSTALL y me da fallo de segmentacion, alguien sabe porque?
<CuriousX> el codigo del primer kernel 0.1 escrito por Linus Tordvalds --> http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/linux/kernel/Historic/
<felipollo> alguien usa lxde?
<torrento> buenas
<CuriousX> felipollo: creo que con esto tendrias openoffice en español ---> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2-l10n-es ---> primero desinstala el que tenes en ingles
<torrento> para desistalar es apt-get remove openoffice
<torrento> el que sigue... jjjj
<CuriousX> XD
<torrento> :P
<leyvis> hola
<torrento> hola
<ubuntero_> hola a todos alguien sabe com puedo poner una carpeta .iso de una carpeta para quemarla en ubunntu
<ubuntero_> es que no sale
<torrento> no se entiende lo que queres hacer
<CuriousX> yo tampoco
<felipollo> gracias CuriousX eso ya lo intente.. pero me da error..
<CuriousX> que error te da ?
<felipollo> es una compu viejita que le instale lxde
<ubuntero_> osea una carpta con archivos convertirla a .iso para despues quemarla
<CuriousX> ubuntero_: decime el la ruta con el nombre de la carpeta
<felipollo> pues algo como que en var no estan los idiomas..
<torrento> ubuntero
<ubuntero_> /home/coloso/Escritorio/carpta
<CuriousX> felipollo: tu distro esta en ingles ?
<torrento> cat /dev/sr0 > /directorio/nombre-de-la-imagen.iso
<felipollo> CuriousX, no. instale un xubuntu pero solo la base..y luego le instale lxde
<ubuntero_> pero es que la quiero crear
<torrento> eso la crea
<SteelCompiler> hi
<CuriousX> ubuntulog: mkisofs -R -J -r -o carpeta.iso /home/coloso/Escritorio/carpta
<torrento> cat /eldirectorioconarchivos > /directorio/nombredelaimagen.iso
<CuriousX> felipollo: instala esto sudo apt-get isntall language-pack-es language-pack-es-base sword-language-pack-es
<felipollo> gracias CuriousX .. voy a intentarlo
<torrento> ubuntero
<torrento> mkisofs -o /directorio-donde-se-va-a-guardar-la-iso/nombre-de-la-imagen.iso /directorio-que-se-va-a-copiar-en-la-iso
<wolf23> nesecito alguien que me ayude como convertir archivos .avi para que funcionan con el pendrive,gracias
<jza> hola tengo una tarjeta Realtek ACL8888 (de una acer) y el microfono no le funciona.
<jza> creo que es que pulse esta fallando tambien encontre que esto fue un bug en una version antigua de ubuntu
<jza> pero tengo la 10.10 y aun no funciona el microfono
<Scott_Pilgrim___> hi
<CGL> Gente !!!
<CuriousX> wolf23: que formato es el archivo que queres transformar ?
<CuriousX> lo queres transformar para que funcione en un pendrive o en DVD ?
<CGL> Alguien me ayuda con un pequeño problemita que tengo con el ubuntu 10.10 ?
<CGL> No quiere identificar las "ñ" ni los acentos en los nombres de los archivos :S
<torrento> si tenes teclado ingles
<torrento> tenes que configurarlo en eeuu --- eeuu con teclas altGr muertas
<Redalqaeda> saludo mi gente
<dannylopez> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<dannylopez> si gracias
<dannylopez> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<dannylopez> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<dannylopez> nesesito ayuda
<dannylopez> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<dannylopez> enserio nadie tiene ayuda?
<dannyLopezNOV> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<joselaurian> Hola
<joselaurian> Acá me podrán ayudar?
<joselaurian> Hi...! Somebody... I need help!!
<joselaurian> Hello??
<CuriousX> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<dannyLopezNOV> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<dannyLopezNOV> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<dannyLopezNOV> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<dannyLopezNOV> kuadrosx: tu sabes cual el mi particion /boot y cual es mi /? con estos datos http://pastie.org/1286361
<dannyLopezNOV> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<dannyLopezNOV> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<dannyLopezNOV> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<dannyLopezNOV> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
<dannyLopezNOV> buenas, resulta que de la forma mas atros y estu**** desintale los kerneles de ubuntu 10.04 y ahora estoy desde el live cd lo que no quiero es reinstalar por que no quiero perder nada de lo que tengo, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de recuperar esos kerneles
 * alexneb saluda a todo kiski ^^
<omikron4> Buenos dias.. a ver si hay alguien despierto que me pueda ayudar..
<dannyLopez> aver sera que laguien me dice como puedo eliminar q entradas del grub?
<omikron4> he desarrollado una aplicación, que desde el terminal me funciona perfectamente, tambien me funciona dirijiendome a la carpeta y pulsando dos veces sobre el, pero si creo un lanzador no me funciona... alguna idea?
<alexneb> omikron4,  que pones en el lanzador?
<omikron4> aplicacion, examinar... le doy la ruta y pongo el archivo alexneb
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> ok.. pera
<no_va> Hola al navegador konqueror se le puede integrar un buscador google junto a la barra de de direcciones?
<alexneb> no_va,  ni idea.. yo uso firefox
<no_va> es bastante absadores como que saquen navegadores como chrome o konqueror sin un buscador normal  aunque al chrome aun se le puede poner una extension
<no_va> es bastante absurdo
<alexneb> no_va,  no lo se .. depende como se mire
<no_va> konqueror parece tener muchas herramientas y sin embargo no incluye un buscador elemental integrado
<alexneb> no_va,  no lo he probado..
<alexneb> no_va,  pero supongo que se podra integrar
<no_va> no he encontrado ni una leve referencia de como hacerlo en la web
<alexneb> no_va,  pues yo ni idea compay.. lo siento
<no_va> los de kde lo deben de saber
<alexneb> no_va,  ahora mismo .. ni idea.. fosco suele saber un monton  y mimecar tambien (usa kde)
<SherokiX> buenos días
<SherokiX> la velocidad de una tarjeta sd es aceptable para instalar un s.o?
<SherokiX> utia un alexneb por esta red...
<zadkiel> SherokiX no dispones de otro medio para la instalacion?
<zadkiel> yo de verdad no he intentado instalar u S.O con una tarjeta SD. Por tal razon no puedo aventurarme a decirte si la velocidad es aceptable
<alexneb> SherokiX,  sip..
<alexneb> SherokiX,  yo instale ubuntu desde una tarjeta microsd.. no es lo mas recomendable.. pero funciono..
<SherokiX> mi netbook se lleba muchos porrazos.... (no lo puedo evitar)... y temo por mi hd... entonces quería en ciertas ocasiones no usarlo, depende de la situación, y usar un medio alternativo rigido, como un sd o pendrive....
<zadkiel> yo
<SherokiX> en movimiento y tal, con baches y demás, es mejor un hd rígido... y este no lo es, por eso pensaba en un sd o pendrive
<zadkiel> yo en ese caso mejor te recomendaria utilizar un pendrive en lugar en un SD**
<alexneb> yo tambien
 * xoan buenas
<SherokiX> ajá, entiendo
<SherokiX> graacias
<zadkiel> SherokiX no has conteplado .. comprar un HD  externo?
<zadkiel> eso seria la mejor solucion
<SherokiX> mmm el netbook lo llevo colgado al cuello con una correa
<zadkiel> ahh entiendo
<SherokiX> llevo un lector de codigo de barras, una impresora portatil a la cintura...
<SherokiX> más cosas debería llebar encima?
<SherokiX> xD
<zadkiel> si entiendo
<zadkiel> pues mejor es el pendrive xD
<zadkiel> y listo
<SherokiX> es que los discos rigidos están muy caros, al menos los que yo he visto (los ssd esos)
<alexneb> SherokiX,  pen
<zadkiel> de que pais eres SherokiX? lo pregunto porque depende de donde estes.. tal vez puedas ver algunas buenas ofertar online.. y comprar atravez de la red... aveces es mas barrato
<SherokiX> mmm creo que me decidiré por el sd,,, por que no sobresale
<SherokiX> soy de españa
<SherokiX> y el netbook es mi tpv
<alexneb> SherokiX,  tu mismo.. aqi ya te aconsejamos...
<SherokiX> bueno, pirooo taluee
<SherokiX> ya
<SherokiX> sí, pondré un pendrive pero con un cachito de cable
<SherokiX> que no se rompa tan facilmente
<SherokiX> mejor que cuelge
<SherokiX> bueno, muchas gracias
<SherokiX> tengo que salir nos vemos a la tarde
<zadkiel> chao SherokiX
<SherokiX> ajam...
<SherokiX> que cosas tengo que tener en cuenta a la hora de comprar un ssd?
<SherokiX> voy a ver si ahora que pasaré por una tiende miro más precios
<SherokiX> hay distintas interfaces o son todas iguales?
<alexneb> SherokiX,  mira especificaciones.. velocidad... y marca..
<SherokiX> lo dicho, nos vamos a la tarde, muchas gracias a todos
<zadkiel> yo recomiendo  san disk
<alexneb> XD
<zadkiel> es poco mas costosa... pero vale la pena ;)
<alexneb> zadkiel,  se va a pillar un warripei fijo.. de esos de oferta.. dos por uno..
<zadkiel> alexneb xD
<wolf23> nesecito alguien que me ayude como convertir archivos .avi para que funcionan con el pendrive,gracias
<alexneb> wolf23,  google convertirarchivos a .avi
<wolf23> alexneb,  gracias es que lo quiero transformar para que funcione en un pendrive
<alexneb> ffmpeg
<wolf23> es que tengo un dvd player con puerto usb,probe un archivo .avi y no me funciona el video con el pendrive
<alexneb> wolf23,  entonces sera que el lector no lee avi
<wolf23> alexneb,  entonces como lo hago transformar en otra extension para que funciona?
<alexneb> wolf23,  mirate que dvd tienes.. y que formatos lee.. y cambia a uno de esos formatos..
<wolf23> alexneb,  dice divx compitible
<alexneb> divx no es avi..
<alexneb> google
<wolf23> *compatible
<alexneb> wolf23, conque los estas pasando a avi?
<wolf23> cuando bajo un archivo .avi copiar y pegar al pendrive
<wolf23> asi fue que hice yo
<alexneb> wolf23,  y has probado abrirlo en ubuntu a ver si esta mal grabado
<wolf23> alexneb,  si funciona
<alexneb> wolf23,  pues que raro.. prueba quemarlo en un cd.. o mejor un dvd si se lee es problema del puerto que tiene el dvd
<wolf23> alexneb,  con formato mpeg1 si lo lee
<wolf23> pero como lo transformo
<alexneb> mm hay varios
<alexneb> ffmpeg creo que se llama
<javila> Saludos a la sala
<SnapUx> holaaaa...
<SnapUx> el problema de siempre... tengo un pc Q6600 con 8 Gb de ram en ubuntu 10.10 pero solo reconoce 3.2Gb porque?
<SnapUx> y windows vista 64 si que los reconoce
<alexneb> SnapUx,  procesador?
<SnapUx> porque ubuntu 64 no?
<arp-> usa ubuntu de 64bit
<SnapUx> es el que tiene
<alexneb> mm es un 64 deberia reconocelo
<alexneb> seguro 64?
<SnapUx> procesador intel q6600 un quad core
<arp-> pone free -m
<arp-> en la consola
<SnapUx> free -m
<SnapUx>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<SnapUx> Mem:          3269        926       2342          0         51        390
<SnapUx> -/+ buffers/cache:        484       2784
<SnapUx> Swap:         6234
<arp-> um
<arp-> podria ser el kernel
<arp-> hay que ver si fue compilado con soporte de memoria alta
<SnapUx> ein?
<SnapUx> pero se supone que deberia detectar los 8 gigas solo
<arp-> no
<arp-> eso depende del kernel
<SnapUx> yo he instalado ubuntu 64 bit en otras maquinas con 4 gb de ram y los detecta
<arp-> sip
<arp-> hasta 4 / 6
<arp-> se considera memoria baja
<arp-> hay que ver como fue compilado
<SnapUx> desde la version 8.04 a la 10.10 ninguna distro ninguna version es capaz de detectar los 8 gb de ram
<arp-> cuestion de probar de compilarse uno
<arp-> igual para linux usar 8gb de ram es una pavada
<arp-> hay server's que correr con 16/62gb
<SnapUx> si pero el pc lo trae
<SnapUx> pavada o no
<SnapUx> este no lo detecta
<arp-> repito, eso depende del kernel
<arp-> seria cosa de compilarse uno y ver las opciones de soporte de memoria
<SnapUx> pero es que ningun kernel lo ha hechop
<arp-> los kernel que trae ubuntu son precompilados
<SnapUx> pero compilar un kernal de una version de 64 bit?
<arp-> cmpilar un kernel, implica armarlo de 0
<SnapUx> instale el kernel image server
<arp-> sep
<SnapUx> y tmpoco
<arp-> son kernel precompilados
<arp-> podrias probar bajar las fuentes del kernel
<arp-> y compilarlo
<arp-> revisando la opcion de memoria que trae
<SnapUx> se que en la version de 32 bit lo he hecho
<SnapUx> hasta que incluso pueda detectar tan solo 4 gigas
<arp-> es  lo mismo
<SnapUx> pero recuerdo que en la de 64 no tenia esa opcion en ninguna lado
<arp-> compilar para 32  o 64
<arp-> es el mismo procedimiento
<arp-> ya lo has visto?
<SnapUx> si pero no en este kernel si no en otros anteriores la version 8.04
<arp-> ok
<arp-> que kernel tenes ahora?
<SnapUx> 2.6.35-22
<SnapUx> podria ser la placa?
<arp-> aja
<arp-> no
<SnapUx> es que eesto me trae de cabeza
<arp-> si la placa los toma
<arp-> tnes el ultmo BIOS de la mother ?
<SnapUx> no tngo ni windows ni disquetera
<SnapUx> no se otro procedimiento para instalarlo
<SnapUx> para actualizar la bios
<SnapUx> es un .exe
<arp-> creas un USB o disket booteable
<arp-> siempre tiene un soft bajo freedos
<arp-> para hacerlo
<arp-> o la misma BIOS trae un programa interno de flasheo
<SnapUx> aha
<arp-> soportan Pendrive
<arp-> incluso
<SnapUx> okis
<arp-> grabas en un pendrive el archivo .rom o bin
<arp-> del bios segun sea
<arp-> un pendrive formateado en FAT
<arp-> y si la BIOS trae el asistente
<arp-> te lo lee
<SnapUx> pero que hago lo paso directamente al pendrive?
<arp-> cuando arranca, suele decir, aprete Fx para entrar a BIOS Update
<arp-> o algo asi
<arp-> sep
<SnapUx> fx?
<arp-> dame el modelo de mother
<SnapUx> dnd esta eso?
<arp-> alguna tecla de funcion Fx
<zadkiel> eso es un asunto por extraño...
<zadkiel> tenia una version 32 bit instalada previamente.. antes de instalar la 64 bit?
<zadkiel> esto es un asunto muy extraño**
<SnapUx> si
<SnapUx> tnia versiones anteriores de 32 bit
<arp-> si eso da =
<SnapUx> pero han sido formateadas
<arp-> en el kernel tenes opciones tales como:
<arp-> Processor Type and Features -> Symetric Multi-processing Support
<arp-> Processor Type and Features -> High Memory Support (64GB)
<arp-> eso a la hora de compilar, se activa
<SnapUx> y que sera mejor
<SnapUx> actualizar la bios
<SnapUx> o kompilar el kernel
<arp-> la BIOS n ola toques x ahora
<arp-> solo compilate un kernel
<arp-> en 64bit obviamente
<SnapUx> que que opciones he de modificar
<arp-> pero tne en cuenta que vas a tener que andar configurandolo todo
<SnapUx> :S
<SnapUx> como que todo
<arp-> claro, todas las opciones del kernel
<SnapUx> no se supone que solo debo modificar la ram
<arp-> antes de compilar
<SnapUx> :S esto es medio pastel
<SnapUx> es un roio
<arp-> podrias usar la config del viejo kernel
<SnapUx> una pregunta
<arp-> ?
<SnapUx> si por ejemplo pruebo con otro pc conlas mismas caracteristicas aunq tal vez su procesador sea un core 2 duo pero con 8 gigas de ram y ubuntu 64 lo detecte entonces seria el kernel o que seria?
<zadkiel> en mi caso dejame contarte.... ayer instale ubuntu 10.10
<arp-> depende tambien del NB del micro
<arp-> el controlador de memoria que usa el mother
<SnapUx> por eso pense en cambiar la placa
<SnapUx> es una que trae de fabrica el pc
<SnapUx> es una msni
<SnapUx> msi
<arp-> se
<arp-> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.36.tar.bz2
<arp-> ahi tenes
<arp-> bajate las fuents del kernel
<SnapUx> pero y con esto que hago?
<arp-> te armas de paciencia  y lo compilas
<arp-> ahaha
<SnapUx> :S
<zadkiel> arp-  es un usuario medio.. que va saber de compilar un kernel
<zadkiel> no lo asustes
<zadkiel> xD
<arp-> zadkiel, siempre hay una primera ves
<arp-> tampoco es tn terrible
<SnapUx> la otra vez no vi nada que pudiera modificar de la memoria
<arp-> :S
<SnapUx> pedi ayuda i me dijeron que ne la version de 64 bit no venia esa opcion
<arp-> sep
<arp-> cuestion de ver
<arp-> no tengo ahora linux a mano para entrar al menu del kernel
<arp-> y verlo
<SnapUx> ya bajo hace un rato
<SnapUx> abro un terminal
<arp-> sepe
<SnapUx> instalo algunas dependencias...
<arp-> se
<SnapUx> descomprimo las fuentes que descargue
<arp-> vas a necesitas las ncurses, y demas
<SnapUx> okis
<arp-> lo descomprimis en /usr/src
<arp-> osea
<arp-> te queda: /usr/src/linux-2.6.36
<arp-> por ejemplo
<arp-> respetando el nombre del directorio que trae
<alexneb> arp-,  mu buenas
<arp-> hola alexneb
<SnapUx> mkdir /usr/src/linuxtar -xjvf linux-2.6.36.tar.bz2 /usr/src/linuxcd /usr/src/linux
<SnapUx> no se supone que es asi?
<arp-> no
<arp-> copia el archivo que bajate
<arp-> a la carpeta /usr/src/
<SnapUx> copio la carpeta descomprimida a ese directorio dices?
<arp-> si ya lo descomprimiste si
<arp-> como es el nombre de la carpeta?
<SnapUx> linux-2.6.36
<SnapUx> se lo cambio o lo dejo asi?
<arp-> dejalo como viene
<arp-> te va quedar
<SnapUx> yas ta
<arp-> /usr/src/linux-2.6.36
<SnapUx> okis
<SnapUx> make menuconfig
<SnapUx> no?
<SnapUx> make gconfig mejor asi que si no me pierdo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> si te gusta mas
<arp-> ...
<SnapUx> /usr/src/linux-2.6.36$ make gconfig
<SnapUx>   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<SnapUx> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:398: fatal error: opening dependency file scripts/basic/.fixdep.d: Permiso denegado
<SnapUx> compilation terminated.
<SnapUx> make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Error 1
<SnapUx> make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2
<arp-> tenes que ejecutarlo con sudo
<SnapUx>   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash
<arp-> bueo
<arp-> sigo workiando
<SnapUx> :S
<SnapUx> me da error
<arp-> usa menuconfig
<SnapUx> ok
<arp-> te deben faltar librerias..
<SnapUx> ok
<arp-> de gtk anda a saber
<SnapUx> arp- gracias por todo
<SnapUx> ahora debo irme pero lo intentare lugo... un saludo
<Ayuda_para_insta> hola, necesito ayuda para instalar ubuntu y windows, particionar el disco rigido y formatear pues ahora estoy con windows con un virus que no puedo eliminar
<freestyle> hola
<freestyle> alguien puede ayudarme con los driver nouveau?
<arp-> ?
<freestyle> quiero cambiar la resolucion
<arp-> y que te lo impide?
<freestyle> como lo hago
<freestyle> el asistente grafico me dice 800x600
<freestyle> y tengo una pantalla full-hd
<arp-> que placa de video tenes?
<freestyle> nvidia gt330m
<freestyle> los driver oficiales no funciona
<arp-> instala los drivers
<arp-> :S
<arp-> por que
<arp-> ?
<freestyle> se queda en negro la pantalla
<freestyle> al reiniciar
<arp-> ah
<freestyle> y hay que apagarlo a lo bruto
<arp-> usaste los drivers privativos ?
<freestyle> lo intente
<freestyle> pero me pasa eso que te digo
<arp-> cñarp
<arp-> claro
<arp-> la verdad no se si tendra soporte se modelo
<arp-> yo tengo una nvidia tambien y funciona
<freestyle> pero cual?
<arp-> una Geforce 7025 onboard
<arp-> me anda 10 puntos
<freestyle> ok
<arp-> la tuya es movil
<arp-> es una laptop no?
<freestyle> si
<arp-> claro
<arp-> en la web de nvidia baja sino los drivers de linux
<arp-> para esa placa
<arp-> tenes que instarlos fuera de X
<arp-> desde el Modo Recuparacion
<freestyle> no pude intalarlos
<arp-> desde la consola ahi, lo instalas
<freestyle> da errores
<arp-> por?
<arp-> que errores?
<freestyle> por no se que de lso modulos
<julian_zZzZ> Buen dia a todos...
<arp-> instala los kernel-headers
<julian_zZzZ> como vamos...
<arp-> bien
<freestyle> ok
<freestyle> preubo
<freestyle> las tengo instaladas
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bajaste el driver de la web?
<freestyle> si
<arp-> tenes que correrlo fuera de X
<freestyle> si ya se
<arp-> ok
<freestyle> parando gdm
<arp-> como root
<freestyle> si
<arp-> ok
<freestyle> voy a intentarlo de nuevo
<arp-> te va decir que te faltan los headers blabla
<arp-> ahi le decis que siga
<arp-> ignoras el error
<freestyle> ok
<julian_zZzZ> oigan... Existe alguna forma de saber lo siguiente... TEngo 300 directorios y subdirectorios... Y quiero que salga como una especie de lista con una informacion que diga cual de ellos No contiene archivos de X estencion... .rar, .jpg, etc...
<julian_zZzZ> Alguna idea?
<arp-> j0
<nycko> Julian: probaste find?
<arp-> find le va buscar todo
<arp-> necesita filtrar
<nycko> man find
<arp-> sp
<Julian> nycko, voy a seguir leyendo con fin...perfecto..
<Julian> nycko, pero... como haria para hacer lo contrario a lo que hace find... que me liste los que NO contienen X estencion?
<nycko> Julian: estoy casi seguro que habia una opcion, estoy desde un cel, no puedo hacer muchas pruebas
<arp-> a quien le robaste el cel nycko?
<arp-> :PPP
<Julian> arp-, xD
<arp-> maldita sea, la web d nic.ar
<arp-> no me anda
<arp-> estamos todos locos
<arp-> una lentitud..
<arp-> osea...
<arp-> todos los dominios que pongo para verificar estan registrados , pero sin uso!
<arp-> tienen que hacer pago esto...
<SnapUx> hey arp ias toy por aqui
<SnapUx> sabeis donde puedo bajar la bios update de phoenix award bios?
<SnapUx> esa es mi bios
<SnapUx> voy a probar a actualizarla
<arp-off> tnes que bajarla de la web de tu mother
<arp-off> no de phoenix
<arp-off> que modelo es?
<arp-off> el mother
<SnapUx> :S no me acuerdo tengo que mirarla
 * hashashin nas
<SnapUx> se que la marca es msi
<SnapUx> pero debo mirar que modelo
<arp-off> y bueno, vas a tener que ver el modelo
<arp-off> :P
<arp-off> igual no toques la bios
<arp-off> compila el kernel
<arp-off> ese es tu problema
<SnapUx> pero es que jamas me ha detectado ninguno
<SnapUx> incluso con ubuntu server edition
<arp-off> y bueno
<arp-off> busca el modelo de tu mother
<arp-off> igual si le pifias, la podes joder o bien no te arranque mas la pc
<arp-off> tenes que buscar el modelo exacto
<SnapUx> tngo  que abrir la torre porque no lo tngo en la documentacion del pc
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> sobre el mother suele venir escrito
<arp-off> fijate si deice tambien la Revision
<arp-off> Rev.
<SnapUx> sabes... otra cosa ahora si instalo los driver privativos de nvidia se me queda en negro sin señal la pantalla pero con las demas versiones de ubuntu no pasaba
<SnapUx> y tengo que usar los noveau
<arp-off> raro...
<SnapUx> no entiendo el porque
<arp-off> valla a saber
<arp-off> yo actualize a 10.10 y murieron los drivers de nvidia
<SnapUx> eso me paso a mi
<arp-off> asi que los desintale y los volvi a meter compilandolos
<arp-off> y levanto barbaro
<arp-off> xD
<SnapUx> como compilaste el driver de nvidia
<arp-off> cuando lo baja, en realidad baja el source tambien
<arp-off> entras desde la consola de recupracion
<arp-off> feura de X, y de ahi los compilas
<SnapUx> y que fue lo que cambiaste la resolucion?
<arp-off> como root: make module && make install
<arp-off> no no cambie nada
<SnapUx> entonces
<SnapUx> que diferencias hay
<arp-off> dije, que actualize de 9.10 a 10.10
<SnapUx> para que t funcione ese
<SnapUx> si yo hice lo mismo pero con intall limpia
<arp-off> a no yo
<arp-off> lo actualize desde ubuntu, la primera vez que lo hcie asi
<SnapUx> y ahi es cuando no me rulan los driver de nvidia
<arp-off> siempre hice instalacion limpias
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
<arp-off> pero tenia ganas de probar
<SnapUx> en controladores adicionales
<arp-off> sep
<SnapUx> instsalastes los recomendados
<arp-off> ahi mismo
<arp-off> no
<SnapUx> y yo hice lo mismo
<arp-off> los baje por aptitude
<arp-off> previamente desintalar todo lo que tenga que ver con nvidia
<SnapUx> pero al volver a iniciar la maquina cuando pide reiniciar se oye el escritorio pero no se ve
<arp-off> :S
<SnapUx> :S jaja
<arp-off> todo se arregla
<arp-off> cuestion de ver un poco como esta la cosa
<arp-off> no todo lo grafico y automatico te lo resuelve
<arp-off> cuando hay algo no previsto, entonces ahi se vuelve inutil usar todo lo que trae graficamente
<SnapUx> si pero la cosa no queda ahi... baje de nvidia el driver
<SnapUx> sali de las x
<SnapUx> instale el driver
<SnapUx> y me peto iwal
<arp-off> aja
<arp-off> :S
<nery> hola alguien me puede ayudar estoy utilizando ubuntu, como puedo convertir un pdf a doc o en este caso a odt
<alexneb> alguien usa xchat?
<hashashin> yo mismo alexneb
<alexneb> hashashin,  hey
<ElNota> alexneb: Yo
<alexneb> hay posibilidad de gusrdar amigos.. configuraciones en  un backup?
<alexneb> algun otro cliente bueno?
<ElNota> alexneb: En modo gráfico o en línea de comandos?
<alexneb> grafico
<alexneb> irci...
<alexneb> no
<alexneb> grafico
<ElNota> xchat es el único que me gusta
<hashashin> toda la conf la tienes en tu directorio personal en el directorio oculto .xchat2
<alexneb> ok
<alexneb> algun otro cliente .. busco algo como ircap ese de win
<alexneb> pero sin emular.. prefiero usar soft libre  AL 100%
<alexneb> :)
<ElNota> alexneb: quassel? Pero es para KDE
<ElNota> Aún así funciona sin problemas en gnome
<alexneb> ok
<alexneb> mm a ver a ver.. qassel.. esta en los repos?
<ElNota> alexneb: Sí
<alexneb> core.. data?...??
<arp-off> alexneb
<arp-off> kvirc
<arp-off> tenes Scrips tambien
<alexneb> arp-off, ... ok
<alexneb> voy  a ver
<arp-off> similar a mirc
<arp-off> pero mejor
<arp-off> xD
 * arp-off Playing: Mancha De Rolando - Arde la Ciudad
<alexneb> arp-off,  voy a probar.. gracias por el dato...
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> osea, kvirc es el programa base, como mirc
<arp-off> luego sobre eso hay muchos tipos de scrip's que corren sobre kvirc
<alexneb> arp-off,  es grafico?
<arp-off> claro
<arp-off> es de KDE
<arp-off> podes bajarlo en gnome perfectamente
<arp-off> da =
<arp-off> esta en los repositorios
<alexneb> arp-off,  como puedo importar configuraciones y amigos y demas de xchat a kvirc.. ese???
<arp-off> no sep
<arp-off> no uso xchat
<arp-off> son 2 programas distintos
<arp-off> vas a tener que configurarlo de 0 supongo
<alexneb> arp-off,  desde 0.. mier.... CARAY...
<alexneb> bueno poco a poco
<alexneb> de momento con xchat.. un dia que tenga tiempo.. tiene buena pinta
<arp-off> todo depende, si usas kvirc de base si es bueno
<arp-off> pero hay scrip's muy copados
<arp-off> para kvirc
<cousteau> sin embargo, entre pidgin y el otro este que empieza por f y es en modo texto sí se puede
<nery> alguien q me ayude quiero convertir un pdf a doc o odt
<cousteau> finch
<alexneb> finch?
<alexneb> cousteau,  que es finch?
<alexneb> nery,  openofice
<cousteau> nery: es difícil, un PDF es más bien como una imagen... creo que con el openoffice draw se podía, pero lo abre como una imagen con texto
<cousteau> (texto que se puede editar y tal, pero no es como un documento organizado)
<alexneb> daw... exportar como... odt
<alexneb> pdf editor
<alexneb> exportar como
<alexneb> el lio es si es un pdf protegido
<Ayuda_para_insta> hola, necesito ayuda para instalar ubuntu y windows en mi computadora
<hashashin> nery, unoconv
<nery> Gracias, alexneb, cousteau, hashashin
<alexneb> nery, de nada
<alexneb> ?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<slacker0> holaaa
<Ayuda_para_insta> guenas
<Ayuda_para_insta> me pueden dar una mano para instalar ubuntu y wind en mi maquina
<Ayuda_para_insta> particionando el disco
<Ayuda_para_insta> y sin hacer desastres jaja..
<dannyLopez> buenas me recomiendan actualizar a ubuntu 10.10 desde el 10.04 lts?
<ElNota> Sí
<ElNota> Bueno, según para que
<dannyLopez> ElNota, soy un user aprendis y lo otro esq si lo q tengo no se me borra?
<ElNota> dannyLopez: Si es para casa, sí, actualiza
<ElNota> Y claro que se borra, es actualización, no se instala aparte
<dannyLopez> osea q toca reconfigurar todo de nuevo?
<dannyLopez> ElNota, tocaria reconfigurar todo nuevamente despues de la actualisacion?
<ElNota> dannyLopez: No, la configuración se guarda
<hashashin> alguien usa me-tv? no me detecta canales el jodio o sólo los autonómicos
<dannyLopez> ejecutando update-manager -d
<dannyLopez> ElNota, gracias
<ElNota> dannyLopez: No
<ElNota> dannyLopez: No uses ese comando
<dannyLopez> por que no?
<ElNota> dannyLopez: Ve a orígenes de software, pestaña actualizaciones, cambia de soporte a largo plazo por "ediciones normales" abajo del todo, y ve al gestor de actualizaciones
<ElNota> dannyLopez: Porque ese comando hace que te instales la últma veersión en desarrollo, podría ser una beta
<Jeferx> Buenos días, que pasa cuando dejo mi PC encendida (casi todo el tiempo) y al encender el monitor me aparece una alerta que dice que ubuntu está trabajando en un modo grafico bajo o algo así, el puntero del mouse se transforma en una X y cuando le doy ACEPTAR el monitor se convierte en la consola? =S
<dannyLopez> pues aparecio unicamente el 10.10
<ElNota> dannyLopez: Mejor haz lo que te he dicho
<dannyLopez> lo hubieras dicho antes ahora va en el archivo 18 :s
<dannyLopez> ElNota, no interesa si caneclo a esta hora?
<ElNota> dannyLopez: Bah da igual, déjalo ya
<dannyLopez> jeje
<Ayuda_para_insta> alguien me puede decir como hago para particionar mi disco y formatearlo
<slacker0> hazlo desde windows jeje
<javila> Ayuda_para_insta, eso es algo a gusto del ususario pero te puedo ayudar en lo que yo sepa.:(
<dannyLopez> y con el gparter?
<nycko> slacker0: ?
<Julian> una Pregunta... find -name '*.jpg' se podria decir que busque 2 cosas al tiempo? ejemplo.. find -name '*.jpg or *.rar'...
<nycko> Ayuda_para_insta: como te dijo dannyLopez: gparted
<nycko> Julian: no podes usar -name '*.jpg' -name '*.rar'?
<andres_> alguien a utilizado nicotine?
<lucas_> muy buenos dias
<lucas_> bueno aqui son las 9.37am jeje
<lucas_> alguien sabe si se puede descargar solo encabezados en evolution que me descarga todo el mensaje
<nery> hola a todos estoy abriendo un documento pero no se que colocar dondedice juego de caracteres " unicode , turco, etc" pero cuando abro el documento las letras ñ me sale un rombo con un simbolo de interrogacion
<kalo_> buenas buenas a todos
<kalo_> ups y todas
<kalo_> ¬¬
<lucas_> nery, hola
<lucas_> kalo_, hola
<Julian> nycko, mmm pues no sabia que se podia usar N veces.
<nycko> Julian: y tu pregunta de excluir tal extension de archivo, podes usar !
<nycko> ! -name *.bla
<Julian> nycko, oye!!! gracias!!!!
<Julian> nycko, pero mas que escluir era que me dijise por ejemplo en que carpetas no hay archivos. *.bla por ejemplo.
<lucas_> nycko, hola sabes si en evolution con cuentas pop como hotmail puede bajarse solo los encabezados
<Julian> nycko, con el fin de ver que paso en el proceso de descarga.
<nery> hola lucas_
<nycko> lucas_: no se, no uso evolution ni hotmail
<lucas_> nycko, ya que me descarga todo el mensaje jeje
<lucas_> nycko, usas algun cliente de correos ...
<nycko> lucas_: si
<lucas_> nery, hola jeje
<lucas_> nycko, cual usas amigo q me recomiendes
<nycko> lucas_: yo uso mutt
<lucas_> nycko, con que se come eso jeje
<nycko> !man mutt
<kubot> mutt | Mutt is a small but very powerful text based program for reading andsending electronic mail under unix operating systems, including support for ... | Prueba « man mutt » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/mutt.1.html
<nycko> Julian: es una pregunta o me estabas contando? porque no te entendi nada
<lucas_> nycko, jeje eres una maquina es puro texto el mutt jeje pero buscaba algo mas visual jeje
<nycko> lucas_: y bue, vos no fuiste especifico en tu pregunta
<nycko> lucas_: thunderbirf
<nycko> lucas_: s/thunderbirf/thunderbird/
<lucas_> nycko, si no fui especifico solo me dio curiosidad saber cual usabas
<lucas_> nycko, kubot es un bot....
<nycko> lucas_: ?
<TTNK> hola buenos dias
<CGL> Gente, Alguien me ayuda con los subs en el vlc ? :s
<TTNK> CGL: puedes ser mas especifico?
<CGL> No identifica algunos caracteres
<CGL> TTNK,
<CGL> Solo sucede con los subs en español
<lucas_> nycko, instale thunderbird y me lo instalo en ingles alguna forma de pasarlo español o busco instalarlo de nuevo en español
<TTNK> ñ y acentos por ejemplo solamente son los que no  identifica?
<Julian> nycko, jajja no no es que te contaba que lo que queria era por decir que me sacara algun tipo de informacion visual diciendome donde no hay archivos de tipo *.bla... por ejemplo.. en X carpeta, X carperta...
<CGL> Así es. TTNK traté de encontrar la codificación, pero no tuve éxito.
<TTNK> CGL: la verdad es que nunc ame ha pasado, tienes instalado en idioma español? on estoy seguro que tenga que ver, pero en los locales  (/etc/locale.gen)  que linea(s) son las que tienes descomentada(s)?
<Ayuda_para_insta> buenas
<Ayuda_para_insta> necesito unaayudita
<Ayuda_para_insta> estoy intentando instalar windows y ubuntu
<Ayuda_para_insta> cuando entro al booteable de windows no me reconoce disco rigido
<songoten> ke sistema operativo tenes ya instalado?
<Ayuda_para_insta> windoes
<Ayuda_para_insta> windows
<Ayuda_para_insta> pero esta con virus
<Ayuda_para_insta> quiero formatear todo e instalar de nuevo con ubunut
<Ayuda_para_insta> en particiones distintas
<songoten> dispones de otro disco para hacer back up?
<songoten> o alguna forma para borrar todo?
<Ayuda_para_insta> ayer hice algo mal intentando instalar ubuntu, di una particion de 100 gigas a mi disco de 500 y ahora solo me reconoce esos 100 o no me reconoce el disco cuando intento instalar el boot de wind
<Ayuda_para_insta> ya hice el bakup
<Ayuda_para_insta> la info no me preocupa
<songoten> buenisimo
<CGL> TTNK, configuré locales pero no pasa nada :s
<r0drigu3z> Saludos..
<songoten> lo mas facil seria
<songoten> bootea con in
<songoten> win
<r0drigu3z> alguien configuro Audacious con SHOUTcast ?
<TTNK> borra el mbr con dd, arranca con un livecd y dale     dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1   eso borrara el mbr y despue podras instalarlo
<songoten> elimina las tablas
<songoten> todas
<songoten> y crea una particion de , por ejemplo 100 gigas
<Ayuda_para_insta> como elimino las tabalas?
<Ayuda_para_insta> desde windows?
<Ayuda_para_insta> o el DOS?
<songoten> desde el arranke del cd
<Ayuda_para_insta> del booteable de windows?
<songoten> selecciona una instalacion nueva
<Ayuda_para_insta> o del ubuntu?
<songoten> del de windows
<songoten> selecciona una instalacion nueva
<r0drigu3z> mmmm
<Ayuda_para_insta> es que no me reconcoe disco rigido
<Ayuda_para_insta> puse para instalar
<Ayuda_para_insta> windows
<Ayuda_para_insta> desde 0
<r0drigu3z> alguien configuro audacious con shoutcast ?¿
<Ayuda_para_insta> pero dice q no tengo rigido
<r0drigu3z> para trasmision streaming¿?
<songoten> cuando te muestre las paticiones existenes apretas D y las borra
<TTNK> Ayuda_para_insta: borra el mbr con dd, arranca con un livecd y dale     dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1   eso borrara el mbr y despue podras instalarlo
<r0drigu3z> mmm veo queno..
<TTNK> Ayuda_para_insta: tienes solo 1 hd? o tienes mas?
<songoten> bien TTNK
<Ayuda_para_insta> no me muestra particiones
<TTNK> CGL: no tengo idea como solucionar eso la verdad
<Ayuda_para_insta> no me muestra disco rigido
<Ayuda_para_insta> me dice q no encuentra eso
<songoten> con ubuntu tb?
<songoten> o solo cuando booteas con windows ?
<Ayuda_para_insta> cuando boteo con windows
<Ayuda_para_insta> cuando boteo con ubuntu me reconoce un disco de 100 gigas
<Ayuda_para_insta> pero el mio es de 500
<Ayuda_para_insta> eso es lo q hice mal ayer y no c como remediarlo
<songoten> por casualidad es una version nueva la ke tenes de windows?
<songoten> puede ser ke no este reconociendo los drivers sata
<songoten> en el bios lo tenes como ide o sata?
<songoten> a los discos rigidos
<Ayuda_para_insta> mmm
<Ayuda_para_insta> la verdad no c eso lo hizo un tecnico
<Ayuda_para_insta> el disco en un samsung Sata II
<Ayuda_para_insta> pero le tocaron algo para q sea SATA I
<TTNK> :S
<Ayuda_para_insta> porque la placa madre mia no soporta II
<Ayuda_para_insta> :)
<TTNK> Ayuda_para_insta: porque dices que linux te detecta 100G solamente? en donde lo estas viendo eso?
<Ayuda_para_insta> en windows a prueba de fallo ahora
<Ayuda_para_insta> pero si boteo ubutnu live
<Ayuda_para_insta> tb
<Ayuda_para_insta> me reconoce solo 116 gb
<Ayuda_para_insta> ayer hice una particion intentando instalar ubuntu
<kalo_> no sera que esta particionado su disco???
<Ayuda_para_insta> 100 gigas para el ubuntu entendi
<Ayuda_para_insta> el disco no estaba particionado
<TTNK> Ayuda_para_insta: puedes leer bien mi respuesta anterior por favor?
<Ayuda_para_insta> lo intente particionar yo
<Ayuda_para_insta>  TTNK lo veo en mi pc
<Ayuda_para_insta> en unidad C
<TTNK> Ayuda_para_insta: lo estas viendo que son 100 en nautilus? thunar? rox? gparted? con fdisk   o con que aplicacion?
<Ayuda_para_insta> ??
<Ayuda_para_insta> voy a Mi PC
<Ayuda_para_insta> dice unidad C
<Ayuda_para_insta> pongo propriedades
<kalo_> ttnk esta en windows
<Ayuda_para_insta> dice 116 Gb
<kalo_> por eso te dice que solo ve 116
<Ayuda_para_insta> 20 Gigas linbres
<kalo_> mi opinion seria que instale nuevamente ubuntu y que defina nuevamente las particiones
<TTNK> Ayuda_para_insta: ok, arranca con un livecd y desde linux vas a dejar listo el disco para instalar window sy luego linux, primero que nada hay que borrar el mbr del disco, te puse aqui como hacer eso, despues corres gparted y ahi puedes particionar el disco dependiendo tus necesidades, despues de eso ya podras instlar primero windows y al final linux sin problemas
<Ayuda_para_insta> ok
<Ayuda_para_insta> intentare hacerlo asi
<Ayuda_para_insta> gracias!
<fosco_> buenas
<kalo_> fosco_ buenas buenas
<lucas_> cual sera el mejor correo pim alguna respuesta evolution algun otro....
<fosco_> evolution es muy completo, thunderbird tiene un montón de extensiones, kmail + kde pim...
<operador1> hola amigos...necesito actualizar desde la versión 10.04 a la 10.10 cuál es el comando correcto?
<Cibort> operador1 quedate con 10.04
<facucampeon> hola
<lucas_> fosco_, y sabes cual sera el mas comodo para alguien q ha manejado outlook en win tengo un cliente q se pasara a linux jeje una maravilla q pueda o quiera hacerlo
<operador1> necesito la version 10.10....ya que esta sí me permite trabajar con una tarjeta de red wireless
<Cibort> A mi no me da pronblemas operador1
<Cibort> Tal vez no instalaste el controlador
<facucampeon> inicie ubuntu  y entre en la pantalla de inicio de sesion y me logeo
<operador1> es una tarjeta externa...la probé con la 10.10 y funcionó...pasé de la 9.10 a la 10.04, esta y no la reconoce
<facucampeon> y me dice error de instalacion
<fosco_> lucas_, seguramente evolution
<operador1> Cibort, no existe controlador externo...la versión 10.10 la reconoce y la carga sin problemas
<facucampeon> no se configuro por defecto del gestor de energía
<operador1> please, sólo necesito el comando adecuado para actualizar
<fosco_> operador1, actualizar que
<lucas_> fosco_, si lo estoy viendo me parece buenisimo solo tengo un gran pequeño incoveniente me baja todo no puedo dejar solo bajar encabezados
<operador1> desde 10.04 hacia 10.10
<Cibort> Ya te lo digo
<Cibort> Espera
<fosco_> operador1, update-manager
<TTNK> operador1: creo que es algo como aptitude distupgrade o algo asi, leiste ya el manual de aptitude?   man aptitude
<lucas_> fosco_, operador1 quiere actualizar ubuntu 10.04 a 10.10
<Cibort> Ahi lo tienes
<TTNK> lucas_: para bajar encabezados deberas conectar con imap en lugar de pop3
<facucampeon> hola
<lucas_> TTNK, me intereza pero en una cuenta de hotmail se puede
<m4g0> buenas....alguien ha configurado el odbc (apuntando a un ms access) ?
<TTNK> no tengo idea, no uso hotmail, y de hecho utilizo thunderbird, es mucho mejor a mi gusto y sobre todo mucho mas portable
<facucampeon> inicie ubuntu  y entre en la pantalla de inicio de sesion y me logeo . y me dice error de instalacion no se configuro por defecto del gestor de energía
<lucas_> TTNK, si estoy de acuerdo pero las funciones pim calendario notas tareas etc las puedes instalar en thunderbird
<adriel> ayuda cual es mejor reproductor de movie y el mejor de musica
<sansen> !mejor adriel
<kubot> adriel: Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<m4g0> buenas....alguien ha configurado el odbc (apuntando a un ms access) ?
<adriel> los que tengan mas code
<fosco_> adriel, mas code?
<fosco_> no hay un "mejor" de nada
<adriel> cual tu utilizas
<kalo_> adriel en lo personal me gusta mas rhythmbox
<TTNK> el hecho de que tengan mas codigo no quiere decir que funcionen mejor heeheheheheh :S
<fosco_> yo para video gmplayer y para audio minitunes
<fosco_> pero es solo mi opinion
<fosco_> posiblemente a ti nio te sirvan ni te gusten
<fosco_> lo mejor es que pruebes unos cuantos y te quedes con los que mejor cunran tus necesidades
<sansen> fosco_, a mi ninguno de esos
<sansen> me gusta
<fosco_> sansen, lógico, cada uno tiene sus gustos :)
<sansen> por eso xD
<m4g0> hola, alguien q me pueda ayudar en un problema con odbc
<m4g0> ?
<Julian> odbc.... mmmm no lo he trabajado. sorry
<Julian> por lo menos en linux. xD
<adriel> chicos como cambio la barra donde esta el menu arriba
<adriel> su apariencia
<fosco_> adriel, que quieres cambiar exactamente
<m4g0> uy
<fosco_> adriel, su apariencia depende del tema q uses
<TTNK> lucas_: creo que tienes una idea erronea de linux, si piensas buscar aplicaciones iguales a windows estas bien frito, te recomiendo que mejor pienses que quieres hacer y en base a eso busques la aplicacion que mas te acomode de linux, porque la verdad es que en este mundo hay bastantes opicones de las cuales puedes elegir la que mas te acomode
<fosco_> cambia el tema y cambiará la barra
<adriel> fosco, como se llaman los temas de apariencia para descargarlos
<kalo_> adriel busca en google gnome look
<fosco_> adriel, tienes muchos en sistema - preferencias - apariencia
<fosco_> y si quieres más los tienes en gnome-look.org
<alexneb> gente.. toy buscando algo que corra y se pueda instalar en un 586 del año 90 con 256 mb de ram y 5gb de disco du
<alexneb> hola fosco_
<adriel> fosco_ pero como se denominan en esa paigina
<fosco_> gtk2 themes
<fosco_> alexneb, en principio con 256 puedes instalar cualquier cosa
<fosco_> pero luego el escritorio puede q vaya algo lento
<fosco_> prueba lubuntu
<mao> hola alguien sabe como jugar el crysis en ubuntu?¡?
<alexneb> lubuntu no corre.. dice que el kernel no vale...
<kalo_> alexneb yo instale ubuntu 10.04 en algo similar y corrio bien
<mao> en win 7 anda bien a full (crysis), pero como lo puedo jugar en wine?
<fosco_> otra opcion es instalar ubuntu-minimal
<fosco_> y luego pones lo que quieras
<fosco_> !wine | mao
<kubot> mao: Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<lucas_> TTNK, jeje si entiendo q es un mundo diferente y yo me acomodo a thunderbird solo queria q no fuera tan groso o fuerte el cambio para mi cliente creo q con evolution bastara jeje
<lucas_> adioos
<lucas_> jeje
<ayuda_instalacio> buenas
<ayuda_instalacio> acabo de instalar ubuntu arriba de la version de windows xp
<ayuda_instalacio> particione el disco
<ayuda_instalacio> en 3
<ayuda_instalacio> y no ecuentro las particiones en ubuntu
<ayuda_instalacio> alguien me puede decir donde estan?
<fosco_> ayuda_instalacio, desde win no las verás
<ayuda_instalacio> estoy en ubuntu
<ayuda_instalacio> windows fue formateado me imagino
<fosco_> y que es lo que no ves?
<ayuda_instalacio> pues
<ayuda_instalacio> el disco rigido
<ayuda_instalacio> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<ayuda_instalacio> no se donde esta
<fosco_> ves el menu lugares arriba en el panel?
<fosco_> ahi tienes acceso a todas las particiones del sistema
<ayuda_instalacio> si veo
<ayuda_instalacio> pero solo dice nombres de carpetas
<ayuda_instalacio> y no sale el disco mio
<ayuda_instalacio> o sea hice 3 particiones
<ayuda_instalacio> 1 para 2 g de memoria
<ayuda_instalacio> otra para 10 g de sistema ubuntu
<ayuda_instalacio> y el resto q son 485 gigas para info
<ayuda_instalacio> no encuentro nada
<ayuda_instalacio> no sale nada tampoco
<fosco_> lo tienes todo en el menu lugares
<fosco_> las particiones ordenadas por tamaño
<fosco_> ojo, no por letra!
<fosco_> no se llaman C: ni nada parecido
<ayuda_instalacio> en mi equipo salen
<ayuda_instalacio> Disquete
<ayuda_instalacio> Unidad de Cd Rom
<ayuda_instalacio> Unidad de DVD
<ayuda_instalacio> y Sistema de archivos
<ayuda_instalacio> no hay nada mas
<fosco_> pues no has definido más particiones
<ayuda_instalacio> mmm
<fosco_> si quieres ver un listado de tus particiones abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo fdisk -l
<ayuda_instalacio> y donde quedo el espacio
<kalo_> ayuda_instalacio  sistema de archivos eso son los discos o particiones
<ayuda_instalacio> del disco rigido libre
<ayuda_instalacio> pero los 400 gigas de memoria donde quedaron?
<fosco_> sudo fdisk -l
<ayuda_instalacio> Uso: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] dispositivo
<ayuda_instalacio> Ej.:  fdisk /dev/hda  (para el primer disco IDE)
<ayuda_instalacio>   o:  fdisk /dev/sdc  (para el tercer disco SCSI)
<ayuda_instalacio>   o:  fdisk /dev/eda  (para la primera unidad PS/2 ESDI)
<ayuda_instalacio>   o:  fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  o fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (para dispositivos RAID)
<ayuda_instalacio> me tiro eso
<fosco_> sudo fdisk -l
<ayuda_instalacio> no entiendo
<fosco_> es una ele
<TTNK> paste?
<CuriousX> bin?
<fosco_> ayuda_instalacio, vamos a usar gparted para que lo veas más claro
<ayuda_instalacio> ok
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install gparted && gksu gparted
<ayuda_instalacio> tene en cuenta q no c nada de ubuntu
<fosco_> copia y pega lo q puse, eso instalará el particionador gráfico (gparted) y lo ejecutará con permisos de administrador
<ayuda_instalacio> se esta instalando
<fosco_> ok
<ayuda_instalacio> bien
<ayuda_instalacio> me sale un mapa del disco
<ayuda_instalacio> con 2 g de para memoria
<ayuda_instalacio> los 10 de sistema
<ayuda_instalacio> y el resto dice sin asignar
<fosco_> ahi lo tienes
<ayuda_instalacio> sin 454
<ayuda_instalacio> gigas
<ayuda_instalacio> ok y debo hacer algo para poder usarl0?
<fosco_> qué quieres hacer con ese espacio?
<ayuda_instalacio> me gustaria hacer una particion de 40 gigas aprox para instalar windows xp
<ayuda_instalacio> y el resto para guardar datos
<ayuda_instalacio> asi quedarian 400 gigas para datos
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> dale clic al espacio sin particionar
<fosco_> despues menu particion - crear
<t4k3sh1> Hola
<fosco_> le pones el tamaño (40gb) y tipo ntfs
<fosco_> luego lo mismo con el resto
<ayuda_instalacio> no me deja particionar como ntfs
<fosco_> si no vas a querer hacer más q esas 4 las puedes hacer todas primarias
<fosco_> pues vfat
<kalo_> ayuda_instalacio no has instalado el windows???
<TTNK> ayuda_instalacio: mi recomendacion es que primero instales windows, pues si eres nuevo en linux se te complicara un poco reinstalar el grub, recomiendo entonces particionar primero desde un livecd como te dice fosco_ y despues instalar primero window sy luego linux
<kalo_> opino lo mismo que ttnk
<arp-off> buena
<arp-off> s
<CuriousX> hol
<CuriousX> aç
<ayuda_instalacio> solo me permite particionar en ext2 y 3, fat 16 y 32, linux swap, reiserfs, o sin formatear
<arp-off> yo primero resolveria el tema de windows formatear o arreglarlo..
<arp-off> linux es tema aparte para el final
<ayuda_instalacio> quise instaar windows primero pero no me reconocia el disco rigido
<fosco_> ayuda_instalacio, puedes usar fat32
<ayuda_instalacio> ok
<flypp> acabo de llegar, pero supongo que ya le habéis recomendado que separe /home, no=
<flypp> *?
<TTNK> ayuda_instalacio: ya te dije tambien la forma de borrar el mbr desde el livecd paa que windows pueda reconocer de nuevo tu hd
<fosco_> pero si instalas winXP te eliminará el arranque de ubuntu
<arp-off> particiona el disco
<arp-off> con la particion que sea..
<ayuda_instalacio> pues
<arp-off> no importa si no te da ext4
<ayuda_instalacio> desde donde particiono?
<arp-off> luego desde  la instalacion formateas a ese formato
<ayuda_instalacio> xq el windows no me reconoe disco rigido
<arp-off> claro
<fosco_> ayuda_instalacio, te lo estoy diciendo
<arp-off> particiona con windows si quers
<arp-off> da lo mismo
<arp-off> solo hay que dejar espacio
<arp-off> redimenciona el disco
<ayuda_instalacio> como voy a particionar con el windows si justamente windows  no me reconoce el disco rigido
<ayuda_instalacio> ??
<arp-off> :S
<arp-off> lee
<TTNK> ayuda_instalacio: ya te dije como solucionar eso, borrando el mbr con dd desde un livecd
<ayuda_instalacio> q cosa?
<arp-off> una cosa es formatear otra particionar
<arp-off> son 2 cosas distintas
<ayuda_instalacio> si
<ayuda_instalacio> ya lo se
<arp-off> solo tens que particionar
<arp-off> nada mas
<ayuda_instalacio> desde ubuntu puedo particionar
<arp-off> el formateo lo dejas para la instalacion de windows
<arp-off> perdon de ubuntu
<ayuda_instalacio> desde windows no me reconoce el disco rigido
<ayuda_instalacio> puf
<ayuda_instalacio> no entiendo entones
<arp-off> oO
<ayuda_instalacio> q deberia hacer?
<arp-off> tenes windows?
<arp-off> andando?
<ayuda_instalacio> no
<ayuda_instalacio> a ver
<ayuda_instalacio> el wind se atasco con un virus
<arp-> :S
<ayuda_instalacio> la idea era formatear w instalar wind y ubuntu
<arp-> tenes que salvar info?
<ayuda_instalacio> el disco de instalacion de windows boteable no me reconoce el disco rigido
<ayuda_instalacio> no
<ayuda_instalacio> ya salve
<ayuda_instalacio> ahora solo necesito instalar
<ayuda_instalacio> particionar
<arp-> como no te reconoce el disco?
<arp-> que windows es?
<ayuda_instalacio> e instalar los dos sistemas
<ayuda_instalacio> es windows xp
<arp-> usa un CD con SP3 enbebido, deben ser los drives sata
<TTNK> arp-: cuando instalas linux y luego quieres borrar el disco y reinstalar windows el mbr no lo reconoce windows, eso es lo que le pasa y lo soluciona borrando el mbr desde un livecd
<ayuda_instalacio> un windows con servis pac 3? boteable es lo q tengo
<flypp> xD
<arp-> con el 3?
<ayuda_instalacio> bueno
<flypp> miedo me dan esos windows ue
<ayuda_instalacio> pero cuales serian los pasos a seguiior?
<arp-> ajaja
<arp-> flypp, no es UE
<arp-> es el win original con sp3
<arp-> nada mas
<arp-> la ultima basura que vendio mS
<arp-> :P
<ayuda_instalacio> no c q es el mbr
<ayuda_instalacio> como boorro
<ayuda_instalacio> eos
<flypp> original con sp3 y no incluye controladores para discos sata?
<ayuda_instalacio> ?
<arp-> ayuda_instalacio
<TTNK> master boot record
<arp-> arranca con el disco de ubuntu
<ayuda_instalacio> ya hice eso
<ayuda_instalacio> instale ubuntu
<arp-> usaste todo el disco?
<arp-> :S
<arp-> o dejaste espacio para windows?
<arp-> si no djeas NADA de espacio, windows no te va reconoer el disco luego
<TTNK> ha
<alexneb> cual fue la primera distro ubuntu y en que ño se creo?
<ayuda_instalacio> bueno
<arp-> no se alexneb
<ayuda_instalacio> me estan haciendo un lio tremendo
<ayuda_instalacio> es algo sencillo
<arp-> yo lo conosco desde el 6.0
<ayuda_instalacio> quiero instalar solo windows y ubuntu
<alexneb> arp-,  grafico?
<arp-> claro
<ayuda_instalacio> l disco rigido tiene 500 gigas
<arp-> siempre fue grafico
<ayuda_instalacio> espacio tengo de sobra
<alexneb> arp-, tengo un lio enorme
<TTNK> ayuda_instalacio: ya te dije como arreglarlo con dd desde un livecd, revisa el log y has lo que te dije hace algunos mnutos antes de que reinstalaras ubuntu
<ayuda_instalacio> ya instale ubuntu
<arp-> ayuda_instalacio
<arp-> vamos por partes
<ayuda_instalacio> TNK q es un dd?
<arp-> usaste todo el tamaño del disco para ubuntu?
<ayuda_instalacio> no
<ayuda_instalacio> solo 12 gigas
<arp-> bien
<ayuda_instalacio> 2 para memoria
<ayuda_instalacio> y 10 para ubuntu
<arp-> 12 de 500gb?
<TTNK> ayuda_instalacio: dd es un comando que copia, vas a copiar zeros al mbr para borrarlo y que windows pueda reconocer tu hd
<arp-> que miserable
<arp-> :PPPPP
<ayuda_instalacio> ttnk
<ayuda_instalacio> me hablas con un lenguaje tecnico q desconozco
<ayuda_instalacio> si no me traducis a hace click aqui o alla
<ayuda_instalacio> no voy a poder hacer nada de lo q me digas x q lamentablemente no lo entiendo
<fosco_> ayuda_instalacio, yo pasaría de winXP
<ayuda_instalacio> copiar zeros
<ayuda_instalacio> mbr
<ayuda_instalacio> esas cosas me sobrepasan
<fosco_> como mucho puedes virtualizarlo dentro de ubuntu
<ayuda_instalacio> ok
<TTNK> ayuda_instalacio: ok te dije hace rato que bootearas con un livecd y que desde ahi corrieras este comando   dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<ayuda_instalacio> eso de virtualizarlo es complicado?
<ayuda_instalacio> TTNK eso lo corro en ubuntu? o en Dos?
<TTNK> ayuda_instalacio: ese comando lo que hara es que borrara los primeros 512 bs del disco que es en donde se encuentra el mbr (master boot record), como ya tenias instalado linux modific o algo en ese espacio que es lo que no permite que windows pueda detectar tu disco duro, ahora si quedo mas claro?
<TTNK> ayuda_instalacio: desde un livecd de ubuntu
<ayuda_instalacio> si
<ayuda_instalacio> la cuestion es q nuinca tuve instalado linux
<fosco_> virtualizar es muy sencillo
<fosco_> aunque tiene algunas limitaciones, que necesitas exactamente hacer con winXP?
<ayuda_instalacio> con windows
<ayuda_instalacio> es ofice
<ayuda_instalacio> sibelius
<komma> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144502
<ayuda_instalacio> soft de peliculas y musica
<ayuda_instalacio> no mucho mas
<komma> alguien ke de me una mano por favor... http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144502
<fosco_> ayuda_instalacio, office lo tienes en linux, musica y peliculas tambien
<fosco_> el sibelius ese no se que es
<komma> el sibelius es un programa de edicion de partituras de musica
<ayuda_instalacio> es un soft para escribir musica
<fosco_> eso lo podrás virtualizar sin problemas
<fosco_> y a lo mejor hasta fuinciona en wine directamente
<ayuda_instalacio> ok
<ayuda_instalacio> entonces como hago para virtualizar el win xp dentro de ubuntu?
<ayuda_instalacio> y ademas dejar el resto del disco rigido para datos
<arp-> con virtualbox, un software de maquina virtual para linux
<ayuda_instalacio> q aun no le di particion
<fosco_> ayuda_instalacio, poco a poco
<ayuda_instalacio> k
<ayuda_instalacio> ok
<fosco_> primero vamos a darle formato a eso
<fosco_> clic sobre el espacio sin particionar, menu particion - crear - primaria - todo el espacio - tipo ext4
<fosco_> aplica cambios, deja q acabe y cierra el gparted
<ayuda_instalacio> solo tiene ext 2 y 3
<ayuda_instalacio> le pongo 3?
<fosco_> vale
<arp-> si
<fosco_> pero si le falta el 4 debe ser q estás en una ubuntu muy vieja
<ayuda_instalacio> ah si
<ayuda_instalacio> eso es probable
<fosco_> ya que te pones yo emepezaría de cero con ubuntu 10.10
<arp-> si
<ayuda_instalacio> y como hago para pasar a esa version?
<arp-> bajala y empeza de 0
<fosco_> actualizar tardará mucho más q instalarla de cero
<ayuda_instalacio> pero para instalarla necesito quemarla en un dvd? no?
<xangua> o cd. o usb, com ose te de la gana
<fosco_> en un CD o USB
<ayuda_instalacio> puf
<ayuda_instalacio> es q queme 10 DVD para hacer bakup de info
<ayuda_instalacio> me quede sin nada de espacio
<ayuda_instalacio> hasta la camara de fotos use para bakup
<ayuda_instalacio> jaja
<fosco_> como veas
<fosco_> si quieres saber q ubuntu tienes ejecuta lsb_release -a
<arp-> no recordaba ese comando
<arp-> esta en los paste de kubot?
<ayuda_instalacio> 	8.04
<fosco_> puff
<ayuda_instalacio> ubuntu 8.04
<arp-> j0
<arp-> re viejo
<arp-> jaja
<ayuda_instalacio> bueno
<fosco_> bajate la nueva
<ayuda_instalacio> pensando q estaba con windows xp
<ayuda_instalacio> no tengo problemas con q sea viejo mientras ande
<ayuda_instalacio> ademas no tengo una maquina muy pro
<fosco_> es que no andará
<arp-> vas a tener limitaciones
<ayuda_instalacio> apenas 512 de ram
<arp-> con los paquetes
<arp-> no te va andar bien
<fosco_> cualquier cosa que veas en internet y quieras hacerla no podrás
<arp-> fueron descontinuados muchos paquetes
<arp-> para esa version
<ayuda_instalacio> ah ok
<arp-> yo descargue la ISO de 10.10 en 35 Minutos
<arp-> asi que , no tardas mucho
<ayuda_instalacio> cuanto espacio se necesita para bajar el 10.10
<fosco_> 1 cd
<arp-> 700MB
<ayuda_instalacio> ok
<ayuda_instalacio> y de donde lo bajo?
<fosco_> a tu ordenador
<arp-> podes usar torrent
<arp-> baja mas rapido
<CuriousX> !worforme | arp
<kubot> El facto !worforme no existe.
<arp-> :P
<arp-> CuriousX ?
<CuriousX> te quise faltar al respeto arp- pero no me salio =P
<arp-> AJAJAJ
<arp-> por?
<CuriousX> XD
<arp-> :(
<alexneb> arp-,  cmo saber estrictamente si la estructura de un pc por comando ?.. info
<alexneb> CuriousX,  compay
<alexneb> XD
<komma> uname -m
<komma> alexneb: uname -m
<CuriousX> por que queria decirte que si te vajo en 35 minutos para vos no quiere decir que a el le vajara en el emismo tienpo =P
<arp-> alexneb, con varios comando
<alexneb> ok
<CuriousX> Hola amigo alexneb =)
<arp-> dmesg, cpuinfo, hwinfo
<alexneb> pone i586
<arp-> hay varios cosas para usar
<arp-> lspci
<arp-> 586 es la arquitectura
<arp-> pone
<arp-> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TTNK> ayuda_instalacio: pero con 512 dudo mucho que puedas virtualizar windows
<arp-> TTNK, duro a la swap
<arp-> :P
<ayuda_instalacio> bueno
<komma> 586 o 686??
<ayuda_instalacio> sino instalo windows
<arp-> komma , es un pc viejo
<ayuda_instalacio> pero necesito algun sistema operativo
<komma> ahh perdon
<ayuda_instalacio> sino no tengo compu
<arp-> K6 creo
<arp-> que dijo...
<komma> eso me pasa por metido XD
<arp-> todo bien
<arp-> igual eso depnde del kernel tambien
<arp-> :P
<CuriousX> sudo apt-get install hwinfo ; hwinfo | grep cpu =P
<arp-> :S
<CuriousX> ese es para vos alexneb
<fosco_> como os complicais...
<alexneb_> me quede sin bateria...
<arp-> pero tenes la salida de proc
<arp-> :S
<alexneb_> con lspci me dice que es una placa marca ALI m1541
<alexneb_> un i586
<CuriousX> bueno pero esa es otra opcion no hay por que asustarse solo es aprender algo nuevo aparte alexneb sabe bastante
<arp-> alexneb
<arp-> pone
<alexneb_> CuriousX,  mentiroso.. soy un novatillo
<arp-> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<alexneb_> voy
<arp-> ese es el micro...
<alexneb_> amd
<alexneb_> k6
<arp-> sep
<arp-> es 3D Now o K6-II ?
<alexneb_> 400gh
<arp-> o un simple K6?
<CuriousX> uf el k6 ese creo que no tiene mas de 600 Ghz =P
<alexneb_> 3dnow
<arp-> eran hasta 550
<alexneb_> 400
<alexneb_> mgh
<arp-> esos los podias overclockiar re bien
<arp-> un 400, a 550
<alexneb_> arp-, entonces pruebo con lo que me dijiste
<arp-> con un disipador de Athlon
<CuriousX> si perdon Mhz =P
<arp-> ok
<alexneb_> debian netinstall...
<arp-> metele debian
<alexneb_> ok
<arp-> y usa XFCE
<arp-> eso lo pones despues, no se si te lo va dar la instalacion
<alexneb_> arp-, voy a ello... suena como un demonio
<arp-> preocupate por el sistema base
<arp-> ponele Swap
<alexneb_> arp-,  que le meto?
<arp-> es que debian es el diablo
<arp-> :P
<arp-> mjira el logo
<arp-> mira*
<alexneb_> ?
<arp-> ajjaa
<arp-> el logo del diablito tiene
<arp-> :P
<alexneb_> ese no es freebsd?
<arp-> si
<arp-> no se que estas viendo
<arp-> ?
<arp-> http://planetared.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/freebsd-01.jpg
<alexneb_> xd
<alexneb_> mola
<TTNK> ese logo no tiene que ver con debian
<arp-> claro que no
<arp-> es freebsd
<alexneb_> arp-, ... hay tutos pa instalas deban en red .... en español?
<alexneb_> ...
<arp-> si
<erUSUL> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<CuriousX> si pones un cd de instalacion de windows al reves en la lectora se escuchan ruidos satanicos... lo peor es que si lo pones al derecho se instala windows XD
<arp-> pero no es el canal para esos temas
<arp-> j000
<arp-> ajaja
<alexneb_> ok
<alexneb_> gracias.. voy a investigar .. espero todo me valla ok.. y sino .. ya me teneis por aqui dando la lata.. sin enter`s claro ^^
<alexneb_> chau
<ayuda_instalacio> x el moemnto decidi actualizar desde ubuntu a 10.04
<arp-> y si te va mal.. que importa
<arp-> volvelo a intentar
<andres__> alguno ha utilizado nicotine?
<ayuda_instalacio> vespero q se descargue rapido
<arp-> asi se aprende
 * alexneb_ se despide de todos...
<ekki> andres yo lo he usado
 * arp- Playing: helloween - i want out
 * CuriousX Playing: "Un elefante se columbiaba" (00:32 - 4:49)
<Jakeukalane> hola, tengo una duda. tengo un ordenador con un procesador de 64 bits y tengo instalado Ubuntu Karmic de 32 bits, ¿si quiero instalar maverick de 64 bits tendría que hacer una instalación en limpio o podría simplemente actualizar? (tengo /home y / como particiones independientes)
<xangua1> limpia
<arp-> limpio
<arp-> incluso borrar todo loq ue tenga  home respecto al SO
<arp-> por las dudas que alguna configuracion varie
<arp-> en definitiva, hacer un backup y formatear ambas particiones
<arp-> para hacerlo prolijo
<Xs-Chuki-Xs> hola qeres cojer?
<arp-> ?
<CuriousX> =O
<flypp> Jakeukalane, yo actualicé de jaunty 32b a lucid 64b (/home separado y conservado entre versiones) ningún problema
<arp-> ok
<Jakeukalane> genial
<Xs-Chuki-Xs> xDDDD
<Jakeukalane> flypp hay mucha diferencia de rendimiento de una versión de 32 a 64?
<flypp> yo no se la veo (4GB de RAM)
<arp-> nop
<arp-> en cosas muy puntales se nota
<arp-> no en general
<CuriousX> yo tampoco se la veo
<arp-> ajaja
<CuriousX> XD
<arp-> sono raro eso
<arp-> :PP
<flypp> lo que más he notado: programas que no rulan
<arp-> ami en x64 me funciona todo
<arp-> ningun problema
<arp-> flash y tdoo...
<flypp> has usado scribus?
<arp-> no
<flypp> pues ya sabes una cosa que tiene cosquillas con 64
<arp-> que es?
<flypp> pero vamos, dos vistazos de foro y se solventan
<arp-> sep
<flypp> es para maquetación (revistas)
<arp-> no es problema x64 hoy dia
<arp-> ademas, ya se anuncio hace un tiempo que ubuntu en proximas versiones, solo saldra en x64
<flypp> sigue estando verde
<arp-> y eo va forzar a dar soluciones mas rapido
<CuriousX> yo tampoco tube problemas con programas de 64
<arp-> o bien que ciertas cosas se terminen de resovler
<CuriousX> Zulma lobato Rlz (en Infama)
<flypp> Jakeukalane, yo te recomiendo 64 bits por una simple razón: reportar bugs, contribuir con tu granito de arena
<CuriousX> yo tambien le pondria una distro 64 a un procesador 64
<flypp> je, pues yo llevé de 8.04 a 9.04 con versiones de 32
<arp-> yo siempre use x64
<arp-> ya hace años
<flypp> con la 10.04 di el paso, pero vamos, excepto por los bugs, no aprecio diferencia alguna
<arp-> desde la 6.0
<arp-> use x64
<CuriousX> yo desde la 4.10
<CuriousX> nah mentira no me crean =P
<arp-> tengo los cd's originales de 6.0
<arp-> para todas las arquitecturas
<CuriousX> =O
<arp-> me los enviaron gratis
<arp-> pedi como 3 cajas
<arp-> cada uno
<CuriousX> warthy ?
<arp-> no recuerdo
<arp-> vino el LIve y el Install CD
<arp-> para x32, x64, Mac
<arp-> creo
<CuriousX> yo tampoco... =O
<arp-> o me equivoco
<arp-> Mac en otra distro
<CuriousX> Power PC
<arp-> tengo los DVD originales de Solaris
<arp-> me los enviaron gratis
<CuriousX> =O el que en un principio se llamo SunOS ?
<arp-> si Solaris de Sun
<arp-> ahora lo compro Oracle
<CuriousX> =O
<CuriousX> fork Open India
<Elipse2010> hola!
<arp-> ChanServ
<arp-> CuriousX
<arp-> ajaja
<arp-> que bizarro esto de zulma
<CuriousX> XD sisi es cierto
<cousteau> qué zulma? quién es zulma?
<CuriousX> zulma usa Linux
<arp-> ajajaj
<arp-> estas viendo?
<arp-> ajajaj
<arp-> saca esa basura
<arp-> :PPP
<arp-> esa mierd...
<arp-> ajaja
<GEPU> hola
<GEPU> tengo una consulta
<erUSUL> arp-: ?
<CuriousX> sisi la estaba viendo ahora estan en no un corte XD
<GEPU> como instalo el flashplayer en ubutnu?
<CuriousX> GEPU: Hola
<GEPU> tengo el paquete bajado
<GEPU> pero cuando hago click
<xangua1> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer GEPU
<GEPU> no se instala
<GEPU> ah!
<GEPU> ok
<GEPU> voy a probar muchas gracias xangua1
<CuriousX> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-ninfree
<CuriousX> perdon lo escribi mal
<CuriousX> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<arp-> xD
<CuriousX> GEPU: tenes instalado restricted extras ?
<GEPU> creo q no
<GEPU> no c q es eso
<arp-> pone eso que te dijo CuriousX
<arp-> y listo
<GEPU> donde puedo aprender mas sobre ubunut? soy nuevo
<GEPU> me siento colgado de una palmera con este lenguaje
<arp-> mas que ubuntu, sobre linux
<sansen> lenguaje ?
<GEPU> ok
<GEPU> si sobre linux en general
<CuriousX> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arp-> ese incluye el flashplayer CuriousX?
<CuriousX> sudo apt-get install language-pack-es
<CuriousX> si lo incluye arp-
<arp-> ok
<CuriousX> =)
<arp-> ahaha
<arp-> ahi empezo
<arp-> :P
<GEPU> este lenguaje pues puse todo lo q me pusieron pero no se instalo
<GEPU> jaja
<GEPU> q mal
<GEPU> como puedo saber q version de ubuntu tengo?
<CuriousX> cat /etc/issue
<GEPU> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l
<GEPU> eso es algo muy desactualizado?
<mimecar> no
<CuriousX> no esta bien tenes distro para 3 años sin problemas
<arp-> no
<xangua1> GEPU: ya instalaste flash, ahora solo reinicia el navegador y voalá....
<arp-> ahaha
<GEPU> ok
<GEPU> a reiniciar entonces
<GEPU> gracias!
<arp-> no
<arp-> cerra y volver abrir el navegador
<arp-> nada mas
<CuriousX> ;)
<GEPU> jaja ok
<GEPU> pues no
<arp-> que navegador usas Firefox?
<GEPU> me sigue pidiendo para ver videos de youtube el pluguin
<GEPU> firefox
<arp-> ok
<GEPU> como debo instalar el flashplayer?
<GEPU> para firefox?
<GEPU> porque lo descargue pero no c como instalarlo
<GEPU> :(
<cousteau> has cerrado todo lo del firefox que tuvieras abierto?
<arp-> con el navgador cerrado
<GEPU> a ver
<arp-> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cousteau> flashplugin-installer
<GEPU> si estaba todo cerrado
<cousteau> no estás usando ChatZilla para IRC, no?
<GEPU> si
<GEPU> a debe ser eso quia
<GEPU> voy a cerrar
<arp-> claro
<GEPU> y volvere a entrar
<GEPU> ok
<arp-> luego de eso ejecutas el comando
<arp-> :P
<adrian15> cousteau: Qué narices le pasa al chatzilla ?!
<arp-> ja
<cousteau> adrian15: que funciona bajo firefox
<adrian15> cousteau: Utiliza las librerias de firefox por debajo pues? No lo sabía.
<GEPU> buenas
<GEPU> recien cerre el chatzilla
<GEPU> y aun no puedo ver los videos
<mimecar> GEPU: si chatzilla está abierto firefox no se ha cerrado
<cousteau> adrian15: no, de hecho primero arrancas firefox y luego desde firefox abres chatzilla
<GEPU> por eso
<GEPU> recien lo cerrre
<GEPU> abri firefox
<cousteau> (aunque en fedora hay una versión stand-alone)
<GEPU> y me pide aun el pluguin
<GEPU> de donde deberia bajarlo?
<GEPU> quiza lo baje de un lugar incorrecto
<cousteau> GEPU: si vas a Herramientas > Complementos > Plugins, aparece? (en la S de Shockwave)
<cousteau> (de hecho, has cerrado ChatZilla _y Firefox_ simultáneamente?)
<GEPU> no aparece en complementos
<GEPU> no
<GEPU> primero cerre las ventanas de firefox
<GEPU> luego de chatzilla
<GEPU> ?
<cousteau> GEPU: quiero decir, has llegado a tener ambos cerrados
<adrian15> GEPU: A mi me pasó algo parecido y la solución fue cargarme el plugin antiguo que por lo visto lo había instalado en el directorio personal de Firefox.
<GEPU> si estaba todo cerrado cuando probe
<GEPU> estoy viendo q tengo un firefox 2.0
<GEPU> sera eso?
<GEPU> mmm
<cousteau> GEPU: ???
<cousteau> estás usando eso?
<xangua1> firefox  2.0¿¿
<arp-> j0
<cousteau> supongo que tendrás el 3.6
<CuriousX> XD
<CuriousX> retroinformatica
<arp-> ajaj
<arp-> actualizalo
<arp-> sudo apt-get update
<arp-> sudo apt-get install firefox
<cousteau> GEPU: tienes el 2.0 _instalado_ o sólo lo "tienes" en repositorios?
<GEPU> creo q tengo el 3.5 beta
<mimecar> GEPU: eso no es posible
<arp-> o es el 2 o 3x
<CuriousX> firefox --version
<arp-> como va tener los 2
<arp-> ...
<cousteau> arp-: creo que se puede
<arp-> si se puede
<arp-> pero digo, como porque
<cousteau> GEPU: cómo instalaste ubuntu y firefox? actualizaste o algo?
<GEPU> bueno tenogo el 3
<GEPU> .3.5 beta
<xangua1> qué versión de ubuntu instalaste ¿¿
<GEPU> 10.04
<xangua1> SEGURO¿¿ ......
<GEPU> ahora me falta poder instalar el flashplayer para poder ver videos en youtube
<arp-> je
<GEPU> si
<GEPU> pero no puedo instalar el flash player
<mimecar> tienes que tener firefox 3.6
<GEPU> ese es el problemita por el q entre
<xangua1> sudo apt-get install flashplugin installer ; eso hace todo el trabajo
<GEPU> pues tengo el 3.5 beta
<cousteau> el firefox que viene en ubuntu 10.04 es el 3.6
<cousteau> a menos que hayas hecho algo raro
<xangua1> GEPU: no puedes tener el 3.5 beta
<GEPU> pues te juro q me dice que tiene eso instalado
<GEPU> jaja
<GEPU> asi dice en version de firefox
<arp-> y bueh
<arp-> que lo actualize y punto
<cousteau> GEPU: has tenido ubuntu antes y has actualizado?
<mimecar> GEPU: has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<xangua1> algo raro habrás hecho entonces GEPU
<arp-> ahaha
<cousteau> (o reinstalado?)
<GEPU> para mi eso no es problema
<GEPU> el problema es como instalo el flahsplayer
<arp-> em
<arp-> es que si es un problema
<mimecar> GEPU: si no tienes un firefox actualizado
<mimecar> no harás nada con flash
<arp-> si el navegador es muy viejo, el plugin no es soportado
<GEPU> sudo apt-get install flashplugin installer con eso no se instala
<arp-> actualiza firefox
<mimecar> el problema no es tener flash, es la versión del navegador
<arp-> primero de todo
<GEPU> 3.5 es muy viejo?
<GEPU> ok
<mimecar> si, y no aparece en ubuntu 10.04
<GEPU> como actualizo el firefox ?
<GEPU> ok
<arp-> pone primero
<arp-> sudo apt-get update
<GEPU> listo
<arp-> ok
<alexneb> xd
<arp-> sudo apt-get install firefox
<arp-> debe bajar la ultima
<arp-> hacelo con firefox cerrado
<arp-> ...
<GEPU> me tira esto "E: Dependencias incumplidas. Intente 'apt-get -f install' sin paquetes (o especifique una solución)"
<xangua1> en terminal escribe GEPU lsb_release -a
<xangua1> y dinos que versión dice que muestra¿¿
<GEPU> a h ok
<CuriousX> entonces --_> sudo aptitude install firefox
<arp-> si pero que cierre el navegador
<arp-> ...
<CuriousX> eso va a resolver las dependencias te va a preguntar para eliminar cosas
<xangua1> ...
<GEPU> bueno por aqui de nuevo, cerre todo firefox
<GEPU> puse en la terminal eso q me pasaron para actualizar firefox y nada
<GEPU> sigo con la version 3.5 beta
<cousteau> GEPU: igual te interesa instalar irssi o xchat para chat mientras trasteas con Firefox
<adrian15> Yo me voy. Si con todo actualizado sigue sin funcionarle o le coge un flash antiguo que borre el directorio de plugins (o equivalente) del directorio firefox del home.
<xangua1> y repito que NO puedes tener esa versión, qué cosa rara hiciste GEPU¿
<cousteau> GEPU: ejecuta   firefox --version
<GEPU> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; es-AR; rv:1.9b5) Gecko/2008041514 Firefox/3.0b5
<GEPU> instale el ubuntu
<mimecar> GEPU: esa instalación de ubuntu es desde cero ?
<CuriousX> 3.0
<GEPU> y actualize paquetes
<GEPU> hoy instale ubuntu 8.04
<mimecar> ....
<GEPU> luego online se actualizo a 10.4
<GEPU> no hice nada mas
<mimecar> GEPU: eso te va a dar problemas siempre
<GEPU> bue
<mimecar> por que no has instalado directamente la 10.04 ??
<GEPU> q hay q hacer entonces?
<mimecar> lo más rápido , instalación limpia
<CuriousX> instalacion limpia
<arp-> 10.10 x64
<arp-> y fue
<CuriousX> historia
<CuriousX> y olvidaaate XD
<arp-> ayer me paso algo muy loco
<arp-> con los repositorios del kernel
<arp-> tenia instalado el kernel 2.6.32 y el 2.6.35-22
<arp-> le digo por apt-get que me saque el 2.6.32
<arp-> tanto el image, como los headers
<arp-> sabes lo que hizo?
<CuriousX> (@_@)
<TTNK> te instalo windows?
<CuriousX> que hizo
<arp-> saco todo del os 2
<arp-> y me quede sin kernel
<arp-> ajaja
<arp-> no arranco mas
<CuriousX> =O
<arp-> osea.. genial
<CuriousX> XD
<adrian15> arp-: Chroot e instalar el kernel, no?
<CuriousX> ayer entro un user que tubo el mismo problema
<cousteau> arp-: y qué hiciste? (después de blasfemar, quiero decir)
<arp-> y si
<arp-> voy a tener que bootear con un cd
<arp-> que le voy hacer
<arp-> blasfemar ???
<CuriousX> =mentir ?
<arp-> e??
<CuriousX> creo??
<arp-> nose
<adrian15> arp-: De todas forma mira que teneis delito!!
<arp-> a?
<CuriousX> (-_-)
<arp-> CuriousX, esta gente en que habla, en chino ?
<arp-> :P
<adrian15> arp-: El instalador que sea siempre te dice qué va a hacer antes de hacer nada. Si veiais que os sacaba todos los kernels para que les decias que siguiera para adelante ;) ?
<CuriousX> yo tampoco entiendo mucho
<arp-> adrian15 vos te pensas que yo me puse a mirar
<CuriousX> cosas que pasan (dijo Larralde) XD
<arp-> confie en la orden que di
<arp-> ensima.. no tengo lectora de dvd para usar
<arp-> ni un pendrive a mano
<arp-> y bueh...
<adrian15> arp-: Siempre puedes arrancar desde windows con unetbootin
<arp-> ?
<arp-> yo usaba grub4dos
<arp-> levanta las ISO's
<adrian15> Sí, bueno, creo que unetbootin usa grub4dos por debajo
<adrian15> Me tengo que marchar
<adrian15> El unetbootin es más intuitivo
<arp-> ok
<CuriousX> que problema bro no tengo idea como solucionar semejante problema =P
<arp-> CuriousX
<arp-> solucionarlo es facil
<arp-> solo que me extraño lo que paso
<CuriousX> vos decis ?
<arp-> si
<CuriousX> si... fue raro el caso
<arp-> no es mas que arrancar con algun live y listo
<arp-> luego bajo x repositorio nuevamente un kernel
<CuriousX> pero como haces para instalarlo en el disco duro ?
<arp-> porque haces chroot
<arp-> y listo
<TTNK> CuriousX: alguna vez me paso eso ami, solo haces chroot e instalas sin ningun problema
<CuriousX> chroot... se puede sin tener ningun kernel en el disco duro ?
<arp-> !google wiki chroot
<kubot> chroot - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot>; Creación de un Entorno chroot - Wiki administradores: <http://administradores.educarex.es/wiki/index.php/Creaci%C3%B3n_de_un_Entorno_chroot>; Chroot - El Directorio: <http://el-directorio.org/Chroot>; Instalar Debian usando debootstrap y chroot: <http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/instalar-debian-usando-debootstrap- (2 more messages)
<TTNK> si claro
<arp-> CuriousX
<arp-> si
<arp-> porque en realidad esta usando el del live
<CuriousX> se que hay que montar /dev y no me acuerdo que otro directorio pero...
<CuriousX> si ustedes lo dicen =)
<TTNK> proc sys
<arp-> montas el /
<arp-> en general
<arp-> para ciertas cosas, bindeas proc , dev
<arp-> por ejemplo cuando arreglas grub
<TTNK> si tienes /boot aparte lo montas despues de / en donde corresponde
<CuriousX> que bueno =)
<jhrllo> hola atodos  ¿Sabe alguno o alguna  donde se puede descargar ---remastersys--  quisiara acerme un livecd para tenerlo po si acaso ?
<arp-> y me estaba fijando cuanto valia un pendrive
<arp-> 118$ uno de 16GB
<arp-> :S
<CuriousX> jhrllo: sudo apt-get install remastersys
<CuriousX> arp-: en mercadolibre ?
<arp-> no, en el proveedor
<arp-> x mayor
<CuriousX> pero esta baratito uno de esos aca en Rio Gallegos esta como 300 mangos
<arp-> un Kingston
<arp-> tanto?
<arp-> al publico debe estar 185$
<jhrllo> si lla lo ise pero na tambien puse ---deb http://www.remastersys.klikit-linux.com/repository remastersys/     en los repositoryos pero na
<mimecar> jhrllo: está en los repositorios?
<jhrllo> no no lo veo
<CuriousX> bueno no tengo funcionando Xinit ahora pero podrias ir a la pagina de remastersys para vajar las fuentes o algun .deb
<CuriousX> !google wiki remastersys
<kubot> Remastersys - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys>; Archivo:Remastersys.png - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Remastersys.png>; Archivo:Remastersys-gui.png - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Remastersys-gui.png>; Super Ubuntu 9.04 « Ubuntu Life: (2 more messages)
<Ubux> For Karmic, Lucid and Newer with grub2 - version 2.0.13-1 and up
<Ubux> # Remastersys
<Ubux> deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic/
<Ubux> Then simply either reload in Synaptic or you can "sudo apt-get update" and install remastersys.
<CuriousX> kubot anda medio desorientado XD encontro puras imagenes XD
<mimecar> usar google directamente en lugar del bot
<jhrllo> boy aprobar
<arp-> voy
<jhrllo> ok gege
<CuriousX> jeje
<CuriousX> XD nah un chiste de mal gusto =P
<doolph> hola
<doolph> alguien sabe como crecer el tamaño de un disco?
<CuriousX> redimencionandolo
<CuriousX> con gparted
<arp-> mirate eso entero
<jhrllo> se me olbido decir que es para 10.10
<doolph> CuriousX es que es un disco de vmware
<mimecar> cuidar un poco la ortografía
<doolph> lo puedo crecer pero el ubuntu no lo conoce
<doolph> hay q hacer algo con el lvm
<doolph> no sé como
<jhrllo> que es de nasimiento tambien rie con los demas
<Ubux> jhrllo:en el repositorio que indiqué (karmic) es para karmic o superior estan de octubre de este año
<jhrllo> ok
<pipo65> buenas
<CuriousX> Hola amigo pipo65
<pipo65> hola CuriousX
<pipo65> todo bien
<CuriousX> ta' todo re piola
<CuriousX> tus cosas ?
<arp-> hola pipo65
<pipo65> bien hola arp-
<pipo65> toy biendo por q no desmonta mi case
<pipo65> me tira un error de q el mplayer esta usando algo de el disco
<pipo65> y no me deja desmontar
<pipo65> arp-: tengo un case
<CuriousX> pipo65: con que dispositivo se reconoce ? /dev/...
<arp-> em
<arp-> case?
<arp-> un gabinete?
<pipo65> se podria decir q es una cajita donde entra un disco duro ide
<CuriousX> creo que es algo asi como un disco extraible pero IDE
<TTNK> umount -l /dev/elquesea
<CuriousX> lsof /dev/elquesea
<CuriousX> para ver que impide que se desmonte
<pipo65> igual ya reinicie el equipo y ahora si me deja desmontar
<arp-> si
<arp-> un case de disco eterno
<arp-> externo
<arp-> que pasa con eso?
<pipo65> que me compre uno arp-
<pipo65> y a q no sabes cuanto me salio
<pipo65> 20 pesos argentinos
<pipo65> 5 u$s
<arp-> ah
<adriel> necesito un dispositivo por el cual usar el msn
<arp-> mira vos
<arp-> barato
<adriel> k no se amsn ni emesene
<mimecar> pidgin
<CuriousX> adriel: pidgin
<TTNK> adriel: usas la consola?
<CuriousX> finch
<pipo65> kopete
<pipo65> attym
<adriel> como lo instalo
<pipo65> que cosa adriel
<arp-> pipo65: CAJA EXTERNA SATA USB 2.0 BOX 2 1/2"
<arp->  8U$S
<adriel> pidgin
<arp-> CAJA EXTERNA IDE USB 2.0 BOX  3 1/2"
<arp-> U$S 14
<arp-> sep
<pipo65> arp-: pero es sata
<arp-> esta barato
<pipo65> la que me compre es ide
<pipo65> es q tenia un disco de 80
<pipo65> ide
<adriel> cual es la consola
<pipo65> lo q me llama la intriga es q como puede ser q trabaje mas rapido q un disco directamente conectado al ide de el mother
<arp-> porque si el IDE esta compartido con otro
<arp-> tenes una interrupcion compartida
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<adriel> ayuda con un msn
<CuriousX> adriel: para instalar pidgin ---> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<mimecar> adriel: pidgin
<pipo65> arp-: ot
<CuriousX> creo que el DRM golpea la puerta =(
<wendal_> Hoa
<wendal_> a ver quien puede ayudarme: intento instalar el juego FreeOrion, pero me pide la libreria libphyton2.5 pero desgraciadamente ubuntu usa 2.6
<wendal_> que puedo hacer ?
<mimecar> wendal_: cumples las dependencias
<wendal_> si
<wendal_> tan solo al ejecutar me pide esa libreria
<mimecar> instalalo
<wendal_> ya tengo el juego instalado
<mimecar> es de los repositorios?
<wendal_> no
<wendal_> ese es el problema
<mimecar> mira si tienes instalada libpython
<m4v> wendal_: creo que deberías instalar python2.5 desde las fuentes
<m4v> python2.5 ya no viene más en ubuntu
<wendal_> por eso
<wendal_> alguna solucion ?
<m4v> wendal_: http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.5.5/
<wendal_> pero si instalo la 2.5
<wendal_> tendré que desinstalar la 2.6
<mimecar> python tiene compatibilidad hacia adelante
<mimecar> wendal_: NI SE TE OCURRA
<wendal_> puedo instalar la 2.5?
<mimecar> o te quedas sin sistema
<wendal_> sin tocar la 2.6 ?
<m4v> python2.5 y 2.6 pueden estar juntos ¬¬
<wendal_> ok
<wendal_> perfecto
<wendal_> :D
<wendal_> no hace falta decir nada más
<m4v> y 2.6 deberían andar, no rompe compatibilidad con 2.5. Pero freeorion pide 2.5 así es que no hay otra
<m4v> igual, FreeOrion no está en los repositorios y no es problema de Ubuntu, si no funciona quejate con los devs de FO
<pipo65> hola m4v
<pipo65> como va
<dannyLopez> buenas nesesito 2 comandos 1 el q se usa pare ver q vercion de ubutu tengo y la otra para borrar una cuenta de ususario
<m4v> !ver
<kubot> Para ver que versión de Ubuntu tienes instalado, ejecutá « lsb_release -a » en una consola - Para saber la versión disponible de un paquete, « apt-cache policy <paquete> »
<m4v> !man userdel
<kubot> userdel | userdel is a low level utility for removing users. On Debian,administrators should usually use deluser(8) instead. | Prueba « man userdel » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/userdel.8.html
<m4v> dannyLopez: ^
<dannyLopez> m4v, gracias
<dannyLopez> m4v, no entendi bien lo de borrar el usuario, aver el ususario que quiero borrar es uno llamado familiar, sera q me puedes decir el comando exact para eliminarlo?
<edgarin> Hola
<m4v> dannyLopez: ejecuta "man userdel" para ver el manual
<m4v> dannyLopez: no es difícil, sería "sudo userdel familia"
<adrian15b> Que ha pasado al final con el del plugin de flash?
<dannyLopez> m4v, gracias
<dannyLopez> ya regreso
<dannyLopez> ahora tengo una duda, cuando estoy en mi secion root hay una opcion q dice iniciar como invitado, ahora cuales son los datos del invitado me refiero nombre de usuario y contraseña
<sianhulo> yo tenia unicamente windows xp,instale ubuntu,me gusto,desinstale windows,borre la particion.ahora quiero utiliar ese espacio libre(90gb) en mi particion /home(ya esta independizada) pero simplemente no tengo la opcion de agrandarlo(intente desde un live cd)
<adrian15b> Pero te los deja poner a ti o no esos campos?
<sianhulo> me dices ami¿?
<adrian15b> Dannylopez?
<sianhulo> mmm
<dannyLopez> si aparecen en blanco el nombre y la contraseña
<dannyLopez> adrian15b,
<file_not_found1> hola
<adrian15b> dannyLopez tendras que crearte uno nuevo con permisos restringidos y lo pones ahi
<dannyLopez> pero tengo una cuenta q inicia como invitado
<file_not_found1> tengo un problema con la pagina ar.games.yahoo.com
<sianhulo> pero cual es ese problema
<Jakeukalane> hola, hay algún programa en el que puedas buscar o ver los kpbs de una canción? o buscar desde la terminal con algún comando que muestre ese dato (que aparece en propiedades por lo tanto tiene que estar en algún sitio)??
<adrian15b> dannyLopez: Pues le cambias la contraseña y listo
<file_not_found1> cuando voy a jugar a otro juego q no sea la batalla naval
<dannyLopez> adrian15b, es que cuando le doy en la bolita de seleccion de apagado me  dice "iniciar secion como invitado"
<sianhulo> file dime rapido,que en un rato tengo que salir
<dannyLopez> y pues digamos q quiera un dia normal iniciar como invitado q datos deveria poer?
<file_not_found1> el pop up se abe,cuando voy a iniciar el juego aparece gris la ventana
<file_not_found1> y no carga el jueguito
<sianhulo> dejame probar
<sianhulo> que navegador usas?
<adrian15b> sianhulo: usar esos 90 gb como /home es facil. Agrandar una particion... Como tú quieres... Quizas tengas que agrandar la extendida antes de agrandar la logica
<file_not_found1> probe en firefox y chromium
<Jakeukalane> file_not_found1, tienes flash instalado?   dannyLopez , creo que no necesitas permisos si quieres una sesión de invitado limpia
<file_not_found1> en el juego del pool
<sianhulo> el home ya lo tengo,quiero agrandar mi /home
<file_not_found1> si
<sianhulo> firefox que version?
<Fenix> hola amigos tengo una problemita espero que me puedan ayudar
<file_not_found1> flashplugin
<dannyLopez> osea aceptar y aceptar
<file_not_found1> 3.6.12
<Fenix> en un pc tenia una tarjeta de video prestada al regresarla a su dueño mi ubuntu solo entra en modo consola
<Jakeukalane> dannyLopez, quieres crear varias sesiones de invitado? la de por defecto no te vale para lo que quieres?
<Fenix> como hago para volver a ver modo grafico porfa :)
<file_not_found1> y en la sala dicecatteping to open the pop-up
<sianhulo> intentaste con la beta estable?
<file_not_found1> attempinh
<sianhulo> probaria yo,pero es que no tengo email en yahoo :(
<Fenix> gracias de antemano
<file_not_found1> probe con chromium
<file_not_found1> y nada
<Jakeukalane> puedes ver vídeos con youtube?
<file_not_found1> si
<Jakeukalane> mmmm
<adrian15b> dannyLopez: ummm... Eso es si tienes dos cuentas de usuario, como por ejemplo la de un familiar... Puedes dejar la tuya en marcha... Iniciar como invitado un familiar y a los 30 min volver tú.
<file_not_found1> perfectamente
<Fenix> como reconfirugo la salida de video
<dannyLopez> si eso si lo se, esq quiero saber pq existe esa cuenta invitado si yo nunca la he creado
<dannyLopez> esa cuenta no la puedo visualizar desde el arranque
<adrian15b> sianhulo: Ya te he dicho lo que tienes que hacer con el gparted, luego es posible que tengas que hacer un tune2fs o algo asi (en doc lvm está el comando para que el ext4 se amplie él solo)
<Jakeukalane> es java
<sianhulo> es que use el gparted,y no em dejaba
<Jakeukalane> file_not_found1,  es java
<sianhulo> lo que podia hacer era crear una nueva particion
<file_not_found1> si
<Jakeukalane> tienes que instalar java
<file_not_found1> el juego creo
<sianhulo> sin envargo buscare spbre el tune2fs
<Jakeukalane> si no lo tienes instalado
<adrian15b> dannyLopez: Lo de cuenta invitado debe ser una forma de hablar. No me creo que en /home tengas un directorio invitado
<adrian15b> sianhulo: El gparted sí te deja a condicion de que hagas grande la particion primaria antes
<sianhulo> pero creo que es extendida
<adrian15b> sianhulo: Lo del tune2fs seria el último paso a hacer
<adrian15b> Sianhulo: Extendida = Primaria. Agranda la primaria primero y te dejará agrandar la lógica
<sianhulo> supongo que sera la particion raiz en este caso(/)
<Fenix> hola amigos alguno sabe como configurar el video por consola
<Fenix> es que le quite la tarjeta de video a mi pc y ya no se ve la interface grafica
<adrian15b> sianhulo: No!
<Fenix> solo puedo entrar en consola :(
<sianhulo> entonces estoy perdido e-e
<Fenix> porfavor
<sianhulo> lo sient fenix,pero yo no se :(
<adrian15b> sianhulo: En el gparted mirando la lista horizontal de abajo se ve claramente cual es la extendida, es decir, la que contiene a unas cuantas más
<sianhulo> si ahi estan todas(menos el espacio libre=
<Fenix> o algun comando apra reconfigurar el xorg
<adrian15b> sianhulo: Pues la primera me imagino sí que te la dejara agrandar. Pero la tienes que seleccionar abajo no en el dibujo de arriba
<Jakeukalane> Fenix, no sé... has probado startx y mira el error que te dé... lo más que te puedo decir es que busques en foros especializados
<Fenix> ok muchasgracias de todas formas :)
<sianhulo> me volviste a perder con lo del dibujo,¿te refieres al grafico?si es asi,igual yo no uso eso
<adrian15b> Fenix: El comando era algo así: sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xcommon.    Pero te lo digo de memoria
<adrian15b> sianhulo: Sí, al esquema de arriba
<sianhulo> ese esquema yo no lo utilizo
<adrian15b> sianhulo: pegame un sudo fdisk -lu en un privado
<Fenix> ok voy a leer mejor
<adrian15b> sianhulo: Tienes que agrandar sda2
<SorayaUbuntu> hola muchachos
<sianhulo> ok
<adrian15b> sda6 no será tu /home?
<SorayaUbuntu> cual de las opciones del compiz es la que mantiene las ventanas organizadas,me explico
<sianhulo> pero pa que seria tuen?
<sianhulo> sep
<SorayaUbuntu> antes pasaba una ventana encima de otra y c auto acomodaba sin quedar encima de la otra
<SorayaUbuntu> como que c acomodaba automaticamente
<sianhulo> pero mas importante aun,y el tune para que es :(?
<sianhulo> realmente que no comprendo esa funcion
<Jakeukalane> cual es el canal offtopic
<Jakeukalane> ?
<adrian15b> sianhulo:
<adrian15b> Pues entonces es muy complicado. Te sale más a cuenta crearte una nueva al principio y sumarla previo backup con lvm a la del final
<sianhulo> pero donde guardaria la copia de seguridad?
<simon_> soy "sianhulo"
<simon_> se cerro el irc chat
<adrian15b> sianhulo: El tune2fs o fsck que no sé seguro cual es. Serviria en el caso de que pudieras agrandar una particion por el final. Aunque la agrandarás con el gparted hasta que no le metes el comando ese el sistema de ficheros no se entera del espacio extra
<adrian15b> simon_: que dices de la copia de seguridad?
<simon_> es que me habia confundido tu ultimo comentario e.e
<adrian15b> simon: Bueno, igual el gparted lo ejecuta automaticamente... Yo claro yo eso al particionar a mano
<simon_> osea que como lo hace el solito no me preocupo por tune?
<adrian15b> De todas formas la 1a particion la puedes usar como /home/simon/peliculas si quieres
<mimecar> preocupate solo de tener un backup de todos tus datos
<mimecar> al modificar particiones puedes perdelos
<mimecar> perderlos
<simon_> pero yo quiero tener todo-en-uno si se puede.el problema es ese no tengo donde hacer el backup
<adrian15b> simon_: Lo que quieres hacer implicaria ir redimensionando todas tus particiones hacia el inicio del disco y es un follón que no te recomiendo
<simon_> no,solo quiero redimensionar /home
<mimecar> simon_: si hay algún problema puedes perder todos los datos
<adrian15b> simon_: Redimensionar tu /home con tu particionamiento actual implica todo eso
<simon_> entonces me quedo con espacio libre sin utilizar cuando lo necesito :( ?
<adrian15b> A ver
<adrian15b> A ver, podemos llegar a un acuerdo
<adrian15b> Puedes dedicar las 90 gb del principio como un segundo almacen dentro de tu /home, por ejemplo para tus peliculas
<simon_> pero es que el espacio que necesito esta entre varias carpetas del /home
<adrian15b> Y tu /home ocupa más de 90 gb?
<simon_> esta muy muy cerca
<adrian15b> simon_?
<simon_> 85gb
<adrian15b> Hey!
<adrian15b> simon_: podrias tener unas 8 gb más si quisieras
<simon_> ¿como?
<adrian15b> simon_: O acaso ya has anulado la reserva de espacio de bloques para root?
<simon_> yo no he hecho nada de lo que mencionas,yo solo independize D:
<adrian15b> simon_: Aprovecha al maximo el espacio de /home el blog de adrian15sgd. Busca eso en google
<adrian15b> simon_: No sé cuánto recuperaras igual he exagerado un poco
<adrian15b> simon_: Tendrás que adaptar el comando con sda6 que es tu /home
<simon_> el problema es que ni de lejos es 5% XD
<simon_> te refieres a la perdida que es refleja de los bits y eso?
<simon_> ahi dice que no es necesario desmontar la /home
<simon_> pero es solo para el segundo comando o tambien aplica al primero?
<adrian15b> A ver... Puedes meter la primera partición en /home2. Crear un directorio /home2/simon con tus permisos y luego cuando necesites más espacio creas un enlace que apunte a /home2/simon/dir1/ o el directorio que sea que tienes que crear
<adrian15b> simon_: Copiame y pegame los comandos en un privado por favor
<simon_> pero como dije prefiero un todo-en-uno,que sino quedaria mas desorganizado
<simon_> por cierto sobre el art me sale esto con el comando ."Se pone el porcentaje de bloques reservados a 0% (0 bloques)"
<adrian15b> pues en tu caso lvm
<simon_> ni se que es eso x.x(leave me google that)
<adrian15b> simon_: Ese mensaje es correcto
<simon_> (let*)
<adrian15b> Lo de lvm no te lo recomiendo por lo complejo que es para lo newbie que eres
<simon_> entonces T.T?
<adrian15b> Haces backup y reinstalas reparticionando a conciencia?
<simon_> realmente que no te entiendo
<simon_> supongo que te refieres a que haya independizado el /home
<adrian15c> simon_: Si no la ota opción es ir jugando con los enlaces. O que sé yo meter parte de lo que más te ocupe en las 90 gbs primeras
<simon_> pero entonces no hay forma de AGRANDAR EL /HOME?
<simon_> u.u
<adrian15c> simon_: Hay una 3a opción que sería emplear unionfs o aufs (el que mejor haya sobrevivido) pero no sé cómo está el tema hoy en dia
<simon_> cual seria la opcion(de agrandado) mas segura?
<adrian15c> simon_: Sí puedes agrandar el /home redimensionando sda1 hasta el inicio del disco. Idem con sda2. Sda2 lo haces menos largo. Sda3 se redimensiona para coger sitio ha dejado sda2 y así y así
<simon_> de hecho seria de sd2 a sda5 y hasta el 6
<RaulSimon> register <056182ptldlv> <icarun@gmail.com>
<adrian15c> La más segura es crear una partición al inicio en sustitución de sda1 que tenias y luego montarla en /home2 o algo así
<CuriousX> jum
<simon_> pero dije de agrandado T-T
<adrian15c> RaulSimon:
<adrian15c> Ojo que leemos todos tu pass
<RaulSimon> jaja ya
<RaulSimon> que fallo
<simon_> xd
<RaulSimon> menos mal que era uno generado
<RaulSimon> estoy hoy atontado
<adrian15c> simon_: En tu configuración no hay forma segura. La menos insegura es usar el gparted en cadena
<CuriousX> "/msg nickserv identify repiola
<CuriousX> jum
<simon_> pero en "teoria" no deberia de perder nada si todo sale bien,no?
<Julian> Muchachos una pregunta... de pronto un poco tonta...
<Julian> si tengo un file digamos file.txt y quiero filtrarlo sobre el mismo... tendria que hacer un temporal para reescribirlo? o como podria hacerlo... es decir por ejemplo... CAT file | grep blablabla > file
<adrian15c> simon_: En teoria una partición swap no se puede redimensionar... Tendrias que crear probablemente una nueva y luego reflejarla en el fstab para evitarte problemas en el arranque
<simon_> la swap esta al final(despues de /home)
<Julian> RaulSimon> register <056182ptldlv> <icarun@gmail.com>
<simon_> entonces no habria probelma¿cierto?
<adrian15c> simon_: quizas deshabilitando la particion swap en el fstab antes de redimensionar seria recomendable
<Julian> RaulSimon, seria bueno que lo cambies.. xD ese password y todos los posibles
<Julian> RaulSimon, que contentan el mismo. xD
<simon_> adrian15c, eso lo dijiste despues de leer mi ultimo mensaje?
<adrian15c> Julian: Temporal, no hay otra
<RaulSimon> si trankilo
<Julian> cat file | grep filtro > file   Esto es posible? o como tendria que ser? es decir reescribir el archivo?
<Julian> adrian15c, gracias... solo queria saber eso. xD
<RaulSimon> era uno generado ahora mismo no lo uso en nigun sitio mas
<Julian> de pronto alguna mago me salia con otra cosa diferente.
<Julian> el directorio /tmp/ cada cuanto limpia estos? al arancar o como funciona?
<adrian15c> simon_: Problema quitando lo del swap yo diria que no. Pero ya puedes tener un SAI y todo muy claro
<songer> eso es tu memoria ram
<simon_> no se supone que es el complemento para la memoria ram?
<songer> es volatin y si le das eliminr cookis te borra lo que tengas cargado
<adrian15c> Julian: En debian al reiniciar. En Ubuntu la última vez que lo probé nunca
<songer> si se paga tu pc esa memoria es eliminada
<simon_> pero como quieres que la deshabilite?
<Julian> adrian15c, jajjaa xD menos mal.
<songer> me entiendes, no es tu memoria ram
<adrian15c> simon_: Hoy en día la swap no es necesaria. Y de todas maneras despues del redimensionado la puedes habilitar
<simon_> pero como la deshabilito?
<simon_> o simplemento la reinstalo y ya?
<adrian15c> simon_: Vas al fstab y pones un comentario (#) delante de la linea que trata sobre el swap
<hashashin> simon_, swapoff -a
<CuriousX> =O
<hashashin> simon_, swapon /dev/sdXY para activarla de nuevo
<adrian15c> hashashin: No es para ahora... Es para el siguiente reinicio despues del particionado
<hashashin> el Swap puede ser hasta un archivo
<adrian15c> simon_: A ver, ahora que lo dices tú redimensionas y si no te arranca o algo reinstalas tu Ubuntu sobreescribiendo tus particiones SIN FORMATEAR la /home.
<adrian15b> simon_: De cuánto es tu disco duro?
<simon_> de 250 gb
<adrian15b> simon_: Lo del swappoff -a tambien es recomendable lo hagas desde el mismo cd para poder redimensionar comodamente
<simon_> bueno,comenzare
<simon_> pero ese comando supogno que lo aplicare antes
<adrian15b> simon_: 3 horas puede que te cueste
<simon_> tanto O.O
<adrian15b> simon: Sí, sudo swappoff -a antes de redimensionar en el live cd
<simon_> bueno a comenzar temprano XD
<simon_> nos vemos en 3 horas XD
<adrian15b> simon: Pero, ojo, estás avisado! Ya puedes hacer backup antes de nada
<adrian15b> vaya
<hashashin> y simon perdió sus datos
<adrian15b> Creo que ya se lo habia dicho otro en otro post
<hashashin> hombre es de sentido común si no quieres perder algo, haz backup o te acordarás de Murphy
<CuriousX> Eddy Murphy?
<adrian15b> hashashin: Yo ya no me acordaba que los live cd aún teniendo 3 gb de RAM seguian usando la swap
<jorge> Hola amigos tengo algun problema con mi wirless en ubuntu 10.10  no quiere conectar
<hashashin> si la detectan la usan sí adrian15b
<adrian15b> hashashin: Ya, ya, me quejo de ello
<adrian15b> jorge: A alguna red inalambrica abierta te ha conectado alguna vez?
<jorge> claro que si en ubuntu 10.04 funcionaban sin problema
<hashashin> pero la swap tienes que tenerla "por si acaso" si no te arriesgas a algún oom creo
<jorge> desde que instale ubuntu 10.10 no conecta
<hashashin> lo que puedes hacer es modificar el "swapiness" para que no la use mucho
<adrian15b> Lo de jorge me huele a anillo de claves
<jorge> he tratado de activar los softwares privativos  Brodcom b43 wirless driver  y Controlador inalambrico Brodcom STA
<jorge> pero se instalan y luego se desinstalan
<jorge> que es un anillo de claves?
<adrian15b> hashashim: oom? Que el kernel mate procesos quieres decir? Con 3 GB? No me hagas reir
<jorge> detecta las redes inalambricas pero no las conecta
<hashashin> o para suspender a ram/disco creo que también hace falta la swap adrian15b
<hashashin> si de eso no estaba seguro adrian15b XD
<adrian15b> jorge: Me huele... Igual ibas tú bien encaminado con lo de los drivers
<jorge> que sugieres que pueda realizar adrian15b
<adrian15b> hashashim:
<adrian15b> Para hibernar sí que es un uso útil de la swap
<adrian15b> jorge: Dejarte aconsejar por otros ;)
<adrian15b> jorge: A las redes abiertas tampoco te conecta?
<jorge> sabes que no he probado con redes abiertas,  x aca todas tienen clave
<adrian15c> jose?
<adrian15c> Bueno, me estoy durmiendo. Buenas noches. Que soñeis con tuxecitos si os toca a vosotros tambien. ;)
<CuriousX> que hay jorge ?
<jorge> Que tal curiousX  aca con problemas con mi wirless
<CuriousX> =O que te ah sucedido
<jorge> por alguna razon no quiere conectar
<CuriousX> =O que chipset tiene ?
<jorge> instale ubuntu 10.10
<Jakeukalane> como se buscan archivos ocultos en terminal??? me pierdo en el man de find
<jorge> que es un chipset como lo busco?
<CuriousX> es pci o usb la targeta ?
<jorge> la computadora es una minilaptop
<Jakeukalane> como se buscan archivos ocultos en terminal??? me pierdo en el man de find?
<CuriousX> Jakeukalane: podria ser algo asi ---> find $HOME '.*'
<Jakeukalane> simplemente con buscar .?
<Jakeukalane> ok
<CuriousX> Jakeukalane: perodon
<CuriousX> Jakeukalane: podria ser algo asi ---> find $HOME -name '.*'
<CuriousX> ahi esta puede ser asi no lo se
<hashashin> find  -name \.\* , Jakeukalane
<Jakeukalane> lo voy a probar. muchas gracias
<CuriousX> jorge: lspci | grep Wireless
<CuriousX> que hay jorge ?
<Julian> Me podrian hechar una manito. tnego un problemita...
<Julian> pongo un pequeño script..
<Julian> OUT="$(mktemp)"
<Julian> outpwd="$(pwd)"
<Julian> for i in $(seq $1 $2); do cat "$i.txt" | $3 > $OUT | cp $OUT $outpwd/"$i.txt"; done
<Julian> que tengo malo en esto. no logro hacerlo funcionar.. no entiendo que tengo mal...
<Julian> Quiero coger varios files... 1.txt,2.txt...etc... y con la variable $3... usar por ejemplo grep -v algo... y que me lo envie a la ruta en que estoy parado... tomandola esta con la variable $outpwd  y escribiendo el file con la variable $i...
<Julian> que puedo tener mal. me quedan los files vacios.
<dany_> hola amigos
<dany_> a los tiempos
<dany_> por fin me pude conecar al canal irc
<dany_> :D
<Julian> Alguien me da alguna idea? o luz?
<Julian> xD
<CuriousX> mi no comprender scripts =(
<Julian> CuriousX, ?
<Julian> quiero filtrar un archivo sobre si mismo..
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-11
<dany_> y con que fin quieres filtrar un archivo sobre el mismo??
<Julian> dany_, pues por que son muchos archivos.. y el tipo de filtro es estandar para todos.
<Julian> por ejemplo tengo archivos de texto. del 1.txt al 200.txt o mas..
<Julian> y digamos el filtro es simple siempre creo un directorio X por ejemplo
<Julian> y paso un for cat. y el nombre en la variable, guardo en el directorio X el archivo ya filtrado.  borro los files viejos. y muevo del directorio X al actual los files ya filtrado...
<Julian> pero no quiero darle tanta vuelta. pues quiero aprender a hacerlo todo en un solo paso.
<Julian> intente con el script que puse arriba pero no se que tengo mal.
<Julian> dany_, tu entiendes bash?
<hashashin> Julian, que haces eliminas las lineas que coinciden no?  con el grep -v entiendo
<hashashin> pq no lo haces directo con sed?
<Julian> hashashin, ya ya... ya logre hacerlo trabajar perfectamente. xD
<hashashin> sed '/textoaborrar/d' mi_fichero.txt
<hashashin> oks XD
<Julian> for i in $(seq $1 $2); do cat "$i.txt" | grep -v $3 > $OUT; cp $OUT $outpwd/"$i.txt"; done
<Julian> sed... mmm borra la linea completa? eso seria como un grep -v?¿
<hashashin> se
<Julian> hashashin, ve esta mejor... es que uno tan brutico le toca defenderse como un sepa.. xD
<Julian> voy a tomar nota. pa mañana ver como funciona.. GRACIAS.
<Julian> hashashin, muy agradecido.
<hashashin> nada
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<pipo65> buenas
<CuriousX> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe de algun programa parecido al winamp
<pipo65> antes estaba el xmms
<pipo65> pero no esta mas
<CuriousX> nunca use winamp =( no se como sera
<XuMuK> hola
<pipo65> hola XuMuK
<XuMuK> pipo65: has visto audacious?
<CuriousX> hola
<pipo65> nop
<pipo65> me fijo
<XuMuK> pipo65: pues miralo
<jim__> buenas
<jim__> kien me ayuda
<jim__> quiero isntalar los driver s de una canon mp190
<jim__> porfa
<jim__> no hay nadie ?
<CuriousX> jim__: intenta con esto ---> sudo apt-get isntall gspca-source
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: viendo tele
<jim__> me da eror
<jim__> erro
<jim__> ya baje los drivers de canon pero me dice k hay error
<jim__> que tengo problemas de dependencia
<jim__> como arreglo eso
<CuriousX_> aca estoy
<CuriousX_> me cai... esta aca el de la camara ?
<Gaia> saludos..
<hendaus> CuriousX_, hola
<CuriousX_> salu2
<CuriousX_> hendaus: vos eras el de la camara ?
<hendaus> CuriousX_,  no el del pendrive
<CuriousX_> @_@
<CuriousX_> no me acuerdo
<CuriousX_> que se te ofrece amigo ?
<hendaus> CuriousX_,  me puedes decir como tranformar aechivos para el pendrive?
<CuriousX_> transformar archivos para el pendrive que raro que suena eso ? como asi ? para un pendrive o para un dvd ?
<hendaus> CuriousX_,  ayer me hablastes y yo no estube
<CuriousX_> cualquier archivo podes almacenar en un pendrive no importa la extencion
<hendaus> bueno yo tengo archivos .avi y no funciona
<CuriousX_> adonde no funcionan ?
<jim__> cuando trato de instalar los drivers de la impresora me sale
<arp-off> BUenas
<CuriousX_> BUeanas
<jim__> se produjo un fallo durante la instalacion completa de todas las dependencias
<jim__> pork
<hendaus> cuando gravo un archivo .avi al pendrive no lo lee
<fs_bassplayer> buenas, quien me puede opinar de la version 10.10
<CuriousX_> que no lo lee tu PC o tu dvd ?
<hendaus> CuriousX_,  yo tengo un dvd con puerto usb, asi que le compre un pendrive para ver pelis y nada de archivos .avi funcionan
<hendaus> divx es compatible
<CuriousX_> lo estas grabando como dato ?
<CuriousX_> pedon =P
<CuriousX_> era en un pendrive =P
<hendaus> CuriousX_,  el dvd player el puerto usb no le sirve los ,avi
<CuriousX_> bueno a mi aveces no me lee lo .mpg pero no siempre
<fs_bassplayer> que opinan de la version 10.10 en esta version, se mejora lo del jdk para poder correr eclipse???
<xangua> ni idea fs_bassplayer
<CuriousX_> la verdad no se cual es el dilema si decis que es compatible y no los lee... y si tenes garantias lo llevaria a ver por que no es comun que todos los .avi no los lea
<xangua> en linux el tipo de archivo no lo define la extensión, asegurate que en realidad sea un avi y no solamente un video que tiene !escrita la extensión .avi y resulta que es otro formato
<CuriousX_> si claro tambien me habia olvidado de eso
<CuriousX_> hendaus: para estar seguro que el archivo que vas a reproducir en un dvd es .avi escribi en la terminal ---> file archivo.avi
<hendaus> CuriousX_,  .mpeg si los lee,
<CuriousX_> bueno me preparare unos mates al pomelo... ¿alguien quiere un mate virtual?
<CuriousX_> que espere la ronda =P
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> tengo un problemita
<seyacat> intente eliminar el inicio del mysql por defecto
<seyacat>  sudo update-rc.d -f mysql remove
<seyacat> hasta ahi ok, pero por alguna razon se levanta sin el script de inicio, que puede estar levantandolo?
<transportador1> buenas mi pc tiene puerto para tv como ago funcionar la tv cn ubuntu ?
<seyacat> transportador1: intentaste con xawtv
<transportador1> no  lo descargo
<seyacat> transportador1: pero primero verifica si tienes el dispositivo /dev/videoX
<transportador1> si
<seyacat> entonces pon xawtc -c /dev/video0
<seyacat> o solo xawtv
<transportador1> ok
<seyacat1> hola ubuntues
<transportador1> no me funciono
<mmcr> Buenas Tardes. Quisiera saber si alguien me podria ayudar en el proceso de adoptar un paquete? Ser como un maintainer del paquete? Eh revisado la information y esto algo perdido...
<seyacat1> transportador1: xawtv -c /dev/video0
<transportador1> no no me funciono tienen otro programa
<seyacat1> transportador1: que error te dio
<felipollo> amigos .. en un xubuntu instalé lxde, como puedo hacer que carge por defecto lxde y no me pregunte que entorno quiero?
<macsito> oe
<jim__> alguien
<CuriousX> yo
<CuriousX> ups
<jim__> no puedo instalar driver de impresora
<jim__> kien me ayuda
<CuriousX> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jim__> y despues ?
<CuriousX> jim__: mira aca si tu impresora es compatible http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<jim__> no esta la mia
<CuriousX> ups
<jim__> pero en la pag de canon estan los driver
<CuriousX> es una canon cuanto ?
<CuriousX> que modelo digo
<jim__> mp190
<jim__> antes tenia una version  anterior y ahi ya la habia instalado
<jim__> version de linux anterior
<jim__> y ahora k intente me dice k hay error en las dependencias
<CuriousX> me pasas una captura o un paste del error que te da ?
<CuriousX> tampoco encontre tu impresora en la pagina
<jim__> voy ahorita
<jim__> se produjo un fallo durante la instalacion completa de todas las dependencias
<CuriousX> eso es todo lo que dice ?
<CuriousX> si es mucho hace un paste
<r0drigu3z> Saludos!!!
<CuriousX> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<r0drigu3z> alguien
<jim__> si ahorita
<r0drigu3z> ah creado
<r0drigu3z> una radio
<r0drigu3z> por internet
<r0drigu3z> ¿??
<r0drigu3z> en gnu/linux?
<CuriousX> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<r0drigu3z> Alguien puede ayudar
<r0drigu3z> xD
<CuriousX> yo no la cree pero se donde esta toda la informacion que necesitas para crear una con programas libres
<CuriousX> ahora te paso la pagina r0drigu3z
<r0drigu3z> a yaa chvr... pero eh creado el servidor.. el detalle es el cliente... en el sentido que no emite
<CuriousX> r0drigu3z: aca esta todo lo que necesitas http://wiki.radiognu.org/doku.php
<r0drigu3z> por ej... corri mi server con shoutcast... todo normal el servidor.. el problema viene con el cliente quiero trabajar con Audacious pero no se si tiene.. pluging para shoutcast
<CuriousX> rodriges no se sobre el tema que escribis pero esperame que ahora te paso mas info
<r0drigu3z> a yaa chvr...
<CuriousX> aca el canal ---> El canal #radiognu es una agrupación de personas en un salón del servidor irc.gnu.org.ve
<r0drigu3z> claro justamento eso esta en la web... pero veo que ese tema no se a tocado mucho aqui no ¿?
<jim__> no puedo copiar el error
<jim__> y pegarlo en paste bin
<CuriousX> r0drigu3z: por lo menos yo no se del tema =(
<CuriousX> esta es la radio http://radiognu.org:8000/radiognu.ogg
<CuriousX> para escucharla ---> mplayer http://radiognu.org:8000/radiognu.ogg
<r0drigu3z> no te preocupes.. no hay problmea... claro esa radio esta en icecast
<CuriousX> entonces podes hacer una captura jim__
<jim__> y donde la pongo
<CuriousX> jim__: por ejemplo en www.imageshack.us
<jim__> oki
<jim__> http://yfrog.com/5lpantallazogp
<jim__> vaya
<CuriousX>  jim__ sudo apt-get install libcupsys2
<jim__> http://pastebin.com/KKhY9NBD
<CuriousX> jim__: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jim__> cual de las 2
<CuriousX> todo
<CuriousX> copiar y pegar
<jim__> que ahogo aki http://pastebin.com/bHftxFFP
<CuriousX> ponele N
<CuriousX> n
<jim__> ok
<CuriousX> jim__: ahora ---> sudo apt-get remove --purge libcups2 && sudo apt-get install libcupsys2
<jim__> todo eso
<CuriousX> menos "ahora --->"
<jim__> si jijij
<jim__> hey me esta desistalando todo
<CuriousX> que te desinstala ?
<jim__> casi todas las cosas
<CuriousX> no iporta
<jim__> y despues como hago
<CuriousX> no pasa nada no se va a romper nada
<CuriousX> eso tambien tiene que instalar cosas
<CuriousX> quedate tranquilo
<CuriousX> espera a que termine de desinstalar y luego comienza a instalar
<jim__> yapero no ha instalado nada
<CuriousX> termino sin instalar nada ?
<CuriousX> me pasas una captura de lo ultimo ?
<jim__> en el menu han desaparecido los iconos
<jim__> creo kme ha salido peor
<CuriousX> espera tranquilo
<jim__> http://pastebin.com/3CYhm9fw
<jim__> no tengo el explorer nada
<jim__> me he cagado
<jim__> en so
<CuriousX> amigo lo instalamos otra vez
<CuriousX> espera
<CuriousX> primero intenta
<CuriousX> sudo apt-get install libcupsys2
<CuriousX> igual tenes mal el sources.list
<CuriousX> bro... vos tenias 10.04 y luego actualisaste a 10.10 ?
<jim__> no
<jim__> para nada
<CuriousX> por que en el sources.list tenes lineas de los repositorios de lucid 10.04
<CuriousX> bueno... decime si te instala el libcupsys2
<jim__> no c puede
<jim__> dice
<CuriousX> ups
<CuriousX> entonces intentemos dejarlo a como estaba antes
<CuriousX> sudo apt-get install libcups2
<CuriousX> no me digas que no se puede :-S
<jim__> no se podia pero hoy si
<CuriousX> que cosa ?
<jim__> libcups2
<CuriousX> lo esta instalando ?
<jim__> digo yo
<CuriousX> ok esperemos
<jim__> ya estubo
<jim__> k mier..
<jim__> y ahora k
<CuriousX> no te dejo todo a como estaba antes ?
<jim__> no
<jim__> esta igual
<jim__> de malo
<CuriousX> jim__: me pasas la lista de las cosas que te desinstalo ?
<CuriousX> asi las instalamos
<jim__> casi todo
<jim__> no me ha dejado nada
<CuriousX> bueno hace un paste y vemos
<jim__> http://pastebin.com/YzP0hwWi
<jim__> si la apago ya no tengo nada
<jim__> uta madre
<jim__> solo una impresora keria conectar
<CuriousX> :-S
<CuriousX> pera
<jim__> y como remuevo todo lo k hice tiene k haber algo
<CuriousX> tengo que hacer un tremendo comando para que se instale todo otra vez
<jim__> uta curious
<CuriousX> bamos a inundar mucho el chat cuando tenga listo el comando te lo paso a tu privado
<CuriousX> para que quede como estaba antes
<CuriousX> por ahi te llega la el primero =P atento al privado
<CuriousX> te llego ?
<jim__> si
<CuriousX> ok esperame que te hago el segundo y asi hasta que lo dejemos como esta antes =P
<jim__> k cagada
<CuriousX> que no se te escape este ---> sudo apt-get install scangearmp-mp190series
<CuriousX> sip es cierto una ca...
<jim__> ya lo instale
<CuriousX> ok esperame que me preparo un cafe por que ya me entro el ansia =P
<CuriousX> XD
<jim__> que no se encuentra el paquete dice
<jim__> es k no tengo ni sinaptic
<CuriousX> pero quedate tranquilo que me meti en esta y no te voy a dejar solo
<jim__> no tengo ni escritorio nada
<CuriousX> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<CuriousX> pero si no lo encuentra no es problema de synaptic... es que tenes un quilombito en el source.list
<CuriousX> por lo que vi
<jim__> k es eso
<CuriousX> es desde donde descargamos los programas
<CuriousX> instalaste synaptic ?
<CuriousX> te escribo en el privado para no molestar mucho aca
<jim__> si ya me aparec
<CuriousX> ok
<CuriousX> te escribo en el privado
<alfonso> erver irc-hispano.org
<jim__> arp estas
<CuriousX> esta off
<hjrs> hola el icono de audio que sale en el panel desapario en el panel de ubuntu que hago para que vuelva a aparecer
<Guest6720> arquijuv
<Sadlymistaken> hay alguien??
<Sadlymistaken> Miren, es que veo el otro monitor en Blanco y negro..
<alexneb> buenas
<adrian15> uBOTu-fr: Archivo
<adrian15> uBOTu-fr: !Archivo
<adrian15> uBOTu-fr: !Archive
<adrian15> Alguien sabe dónde se guarda el log de este canal ? Gracias.
<xuzas> buenos dias!
<xuzas> que paquete debo instalar para poder reproducir archivos con formato .wma en ubuntu?
<fosco_> buenas
<Yoques> Holas
<Yoques> no consigo habilitar el wifi en mi portatil aspire 5734Z
<Yoques> el problema está supuestamente relatado en /var/log/jockey.log
<Yoques> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529943/ es esto
<Yoques> los controladores adicionales me listan como instalable el "Controlador inalámbrico Broadcom STA" pero siempre da el mismo error
<Yoques> incluso el programa "Controladores para redes inalambricas windows" tiene instalado supuestamente el driver que le corresponde, y ni con esas
<Yoques> alguien acepta el reto de tratar de resolver definitivamente este problemilla?
<fosco_> Yoques, primero analicemos el hardware
<fosco_> es usb o pci?
<Yoques> pci
<fosco_> ok
<michel_> saludos hermanos > buenos dias
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i net
<fosco_> aparece tu wifi ahi?
<Yoques> salen dos
<fosco_> la ethernet y la wifi, no?
<Yoques> Network controller y Ethernet controller
<Yoques> concretamente Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n
<Yoques> vaya
<Yoques> quedó el asunto a medias
<fosco_> disculpad las reconexiones, están trabajando sobre la linea telefonica
<fosco_> ahor apago esto
<fosco_> hasta luego
<SherokiX> buenos días
<SherokiX> tengo un problemilla......
<SherokiX> linux controla a  la inversa el brillo del monitor
<SherokiX> acpi -V me dice: Cooling 0: LCD 0 of 9, y conforme bajo el brillo sube ese valor... (el 0).... pero es que tambien, resulta que cuando lo desenchufo del adaptador, en lugar de disminuir el brillo, y aumentarlo cuando lo conecto, hace justo al contrario... cada vez que lo conecto me baja el brillo del monitor! :$
<ubuntu> saludos....me podria alguin ayudar con mi probelma"no puedo iniciar sesion en gnome" me dice fallo de autenticacion
<ubuntu> es muy extraño por q tengo mi 10.04 iniciando sin solicitar password
<ubuntu> y ahora me pide el password...lo introduzco y me dice q falló
<ubuntu> no entiendo porq! :S
<archival> ubuntu, creo que es porque has introducido mal la contraseña o el usuario, haz intentado logearte desde la terminal?
<ubuntu> mira q eso es lo extraño....en sesion gnome no funciona mi passwd...y oprimo ctrl+alt+f1 y ahi si me sirve la contrseña para convertime en root
<ubuntu> no entiendo'?? por q funciona ahi y no en gnome ??¿¿
<ubuntu> acaso la contraseña no es igual siempre para el usuario??
<ubuntu> me parece terrible este problema..no poder acceder a mi sesion un dia cualquiera...
<Spity> No probaste cambiando la pass?
<ubuntu> eso he estado leyendo...pero me da cosa...
<Spity> Dale tranqui, no pasa nada.
<ubuntu> podria cambiar el pass del usuario desde modo comandos?
<Spity> De última crea otro usuario y fijate si tenés el mismo problema.
<archival> sudo passwd $user xxxx
<ubuntu> eso es para cambiar el pass de mi usuario?¿?
<archival> si, cambia $user por el usuario y xxx por la contraseña
<archival> tmientras puedas acceder como root no tienes por que temer nada
<ubuntu> xxx contraseña actual??
<Spity> Leete man passwd
<archival> tnoo xxx es la nuea contraseña, puedes poner lo que quieras
<archival> pero como dice spity leete el man antes
<ubuntu> y por q se pudo dar esto??
<ubuntu> no entiendo pro q un dia cualquiera me pide contraseña el inicio de sesion
<Spity> Si hacés lo que te puso archival, esta bien también :)
<ubuntu> y cuando la introduzco es fallo
<ubuntu> bueno como sea....
<ubuntu> intentare lo q me aconsejan...gracias...si algo...ya nos vemos de nuevo...sino muchas gracias de antemano!!!
<archival> desde donde hablas pori irc, desde gnome?
<Sadlymistaken> hola
<ubuntu> si pero desde live cd
<archival> :/
<Sadlymistaken> miren, es que puse 2 monitores.... el mio normal del pc... y el otro, mi televisión... pero es que al principio lo veía en blanco y negro, pero ahora lo veo en color, con destellos rojos y rallas que se mueven..
<ubuntu> asi q debo reiniciar y ctrl<alt<f1
<Sadlymistaken> ¿¿que ocurre?? porqué se ve tan mal??
<archival> ubuntu, puedes montar la particion de ubuntu e intentar logearte desde le live cd
<SherokiX> ubuntu: desde livecd no es tu sesión la que usas, si no la del live
<ubuntu> si lo se...
<ubuntu> pero cambiare mi passwd por otro
<ubuntu> proq el actual no me deja iniciar sesion
<SherokiX> es posible que estubieras usando la cuenta de root en gnome?
<ubuntu> es extraño
<ubuntu> voy a intentar cambiar psswd
<ubuntu> gracias...
<SherokiX> si es así, ahora gnome no permite iniciar sesión como root
<Sadlymistaken> ¬¬ Fuí leido?
<archival> haz probado a iniciar sesion desde la terminal y ejecutar startx o gnome-session
<ubuntu> si...eso es lo q me paso hoy al iniciar el dia..
<ubuntu> repentinamente gnome me pide autenticacion de sesion
<SherokiX> arranca con el live, monta tu partición /, haz chroot sobre ella, y luego aplicas passwd usuario y luego escribes la nueva contraseña
<ubuntu> y al hacerlo me dice q fallo
<ubuntu> mmm ahora mismo estoy desde live cd
<archival> sherokixeate
<ubuntu> <SherokiX>: como monto mi particion¿
<SherokiX> sudo moujnt /dev/sda1 /mnt
<SherokiX> (suponiendo que tu particion / sea esa)
<SherokiX> puedes identificar cuales tu partición / con el comando
<archival> o haz un blkid y postealo
<SherokiX> sudo fdisk -l
<SherokiX> luego ya sí, con seguridad sudo mount /dev/... /mnt
<SherokiX> luego
<SherokiX> sudo chroot /mnt
<SherokiX> y ahí estarás en tu sistema como root
<SherokiX> entonces haces passwd elnombredetuusuario
<SherokiX> y pones ola contraseña que quieras
<SherokiX> luego ya puedes salir
<SherokiX> con exit
<SherokiX> y desmontar la partición
<ubuntu> bno mi sda es 1
<SherokiX> con sudo umount /mnt
<Sadlymistaken> no se, pero creo que todos me ignoraron, asi que repito... Tengo 2 monitores, el 2ª se me ve muy borroso... y con lineas diagonales vibrantes... de izq a dercha
<ubuntu> puse sudo chroot /mnt y me sale:sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file
<ubuntu> ??
<arp-off> eso esta mal
<ubuntu> ¿??
<arp-off> /mnt es un directorio donde se agrupan subdirectorios montados, no es lo mas comun montar sobre /mnt
 * hashashin nas
<SherokiX> re
<SherokiX> ubuntu si te dice que no existe el /bin/bash es que esa no es la partición / ó que no la has montado
<nach0> hola
<arp-off> Hola
<nach0> en esta linea: sudo adduser $(whoami) vboxusers, para agregar un usario a virtualbox, donde dice whoami deberia poner mi nombre?
<arp-off> no
<nach0> entonces, lo que hace es agregar tal cual al usuario actual?
<arp-off> $(whoami) devuelve el nombre de usuario
<t4k3sh1> Hola
<nach0> oks
<nach0> hola t4k3sh1
<nach0> pero, si el grupo vboxusers no existe, como lo creo??
<nach0> de hecho en grupos de usuarios, en los grupos disponibles no hay ni uno que se le parezca
<adriel> ayuda aveces cuando inicio mi pc no me quiere reconocer el mouse
<djnihil> ayuda
<djnihil> se me cuelga el ordenador cada dos por tres!
<adriel> ayuda aveces cuando inicio mi pc no me quiere reconocer el mouse
<djnihil> que tipo de mouse es?
<jhrllo> hola                    que otros software podemos ekibalente   a    Centro de software de Ubuntu
<jhrllo> montar
<jhrllo>  que otros software podemos montar parecido  a    Centro de software de Ubuntu
<Cibort> Synaptic
<Cibort> Viene instalado
<djnihil> alguien me podría ayudar? mi ordenador con ubuntu 10.04 se congela mucho
<jhrllo> si synaptic lo tengo intalado y tambien probado queria probar algunos mas que sean graficos
<TecladoZurdo> saludos
<TecladoZurdo> software contable cual recomiendan
<dudas_instalacio> tengo una duda
<dudas_instalacio> me baje esta version de ubuntu ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<dudas_instalacio> quisiera saber si es la ultima para instalar
<dudas_instalacio> o si debo bajar otra version
<dudas_instalacio> o si al menos con esta ira bien
<dudas_instalacio> ya q tengo un cd con ubutnu 8
<dudas_instalacio> 8.04
<dudas_instalacio> ?
<dudas_instalacio> hola... hay alguien por aqui?
<jhrllo> estan durmiendo la siesta
<jhrllo> jeje
<jhrllo> si es la ultima bercion estable
<jhrllo> 10 = septiembre   10 = a 2010
<mdo-ollantaytamb> ummm
<mdo-ollantaytamb> buenas con todos... soy nuevo ene este chat
<mdo-ollantaytamb> hola ahola
<mdo-ollantaytamb> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mdo-ollantaytamb> Email: wson_he@hotmail.com
<slacker0> holas
<slacker0> me pueden recomendar algun programa para grabar mi escritorio como video?
<slacker0> uso ubuntu 10.10
<mdo-ollantaytamb> = yoo
<fosco_> slacker0, gtk-recordmydesktop
<erUSUL> !screencast
<kubot> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<slacker0> gracias :)
<mdo-ollantaytamb> un favor me podriar decir como ago para escribir en fuego letras en mi escritorio??
<mdo-ollantaytamb> soy pricipiante en ubuntu
<slacker0> es un efecto de compiz fusion
<mdo-ollantaytamb> y como hago eso?
<slacker0> busca algun manual para instalar compiz fusion en tu ubuntu
<slacker0> si mal no recuerdo son unos 3 o 4 comandos
<fosco_> mdo-ollantaytamb, realmente necesitas hacer eso? quizá hay cosas más importantes que aprender
<mdo-ollantaytamb> gracias
<mdo-ollantaytamb> por fa,, otra conculta...kiero crakear una red, me podrian decir cual es software eficaz para el crack,,, y rapido??
<Joelito> hola a todos, alguien sabe cómo agregar mi aplicación al inicio de sesión para que se ejecute cuando inmediatamente? Todo esto desde mi propia aplicación.
<m4v> mdo-ollantaytamb: no.
<mdo-ollantaytamb> umm
<mdo-ollantaytamb> un live-cd?
<m4v> mdo-ollantaytamb: este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu, vete a otra parte.
<mdo-ollantaytamb> yo uso el wifislax 3.0...
<mdo-ollantaytamb> aaaa ok ok.. gracias por la acogida, pero tampoco se me molesten,, vale
<mdo-ollantaytamb> yo tengo ubuntu y lo uso.. pero solo lo decia, ...
<kovac> Hola , durante dias estoy recibiendo la misma actualizacion instalada para chromium en ubuntu 10.04 : chromium-daily, ¿es un problema del repositorio?
<gusso> hola...tengo gran problema----uso 10.04 y hoy cuando encendi mi pc normal..me pide contraseña paara iniciar sesion y la introduxco y no funciona
<mdo-ollantaytamb> un link,, para configuar el compiz, para k mi escritorio
<gusso> me dice fallo de autenticacion como si la contraseña estuviera mal-...pero
<gusso> mi passwd esta bn escrito
<gusso> ccomo hago para iniciar sesion gnome¿Ç¿¿
<gusso> intente crear otro usuario desde el modo consola...pero tampoc me deja iniciar sesion con otro usuario diferente
<gusso> ::S
<gusso> :(
<gusso> :'(
<m4v> gusso: tendrías que usar un livecd, dejame mirar..
<hashashin> gusso, reinicia cuando salga el menu de grub pulsa ESC, luego e para editar
<hashashin> vas a la linea del kernel que uses y añades al final rw init=/bin/bash
<m4v> ah, está la consola root desde el modo de recuperación, siempre me olvido de eso
<hashashin> y quitas ro de esa linea si esta
<hashashin> enter y pulsas b
<m4v> hashashin: ?? uh? no no, que use el modo de recuperación
<m4v> te da un consola root
<hashashin> entraras como root y pones passwd usuario
<hashashin> y reinicias
<m4v> hashashin: hola
<hashashin> o haz lo que dice m4v XD
<hashashin> pero gusso mira primero que no sea algo del teclado... que se desconfiguro el keymap o algo o tienes las mayúsculas puestas...
<m4v> gusso: cuando inicias la pc, en el menú grub tiene que existir una opción de recuperación, usa eso y después aparece otro menú. entre las opciones te deja abrir una consola como root
<gusso> mira te digo lo q me pasa exactamente
<m4v> gusso: usas "passwd <tu_usuario>" y ponés el nuevo pass
<gusso> no lo tengo para q me pida la passwd al iniciar sesion
<gusso> hoy mw pidio el pass
<gusso> bno lo introduje y no airvio
<gusso> sirvio
<gusso> bno luego...cambie el pass desde modo texto
<gusso> tempco funciona...
<gusso> cree otro usuario y tampoo funciona
<gusso> ya no se q hacer
<hashashin> pero desde el modo texto si te deja entrar no?
<gusso> s
<gusso> si
<m4v> no entiendo, como hiciste para entrar en modo texto?
<gusso> eso es lo q me ptregunto--
<hashashin> pues es el teclado seguro prueba una contraseña solo con letras
<gusso> si mira en modo texto me reconoce la pass y en modo grafico no
<gusso> porq?¿¿ no entioendo
<m4v> si podés entrar en modo texto entonces el passwd está bien y no hay que cambiarlo
<adrian15> gusso: Que error exactamente te da ?
<hashashin> tiene tu contraseña "ñ" "?" o algun caracter que no sean letras y numeros?
<m4v> gusso: tocaste algún config del gdm?
<gusso> mira en modo inicio sesion...ingreso la pass se queda la pantalla negra como si fuera a iniciar la sesion y me devuelve a inicio de sesion
<adrian15> gusso: No será que los permisos no son correctos? Si te sigue fallando todo prueba a hacer un downgrade de gdm3 a gdm
<gusso> esq no se q paso...ayer lo pague normal
<adrian15> gusso: No te habrás quedado sin espacio llibre ?
<gusso> y hoy,,,nada no funciona y no me recibe la pass
<hashashin> a pero eso no es que no te coja la contraseña gusso es que no arranca el entorno gráfico por lo que sea
<gusso> nop
<gusso> hace pcoc lo instale.
<m4v> creo que el problema debe ser otro, no debe levantar la sesión gráfica y se reinicia el xserver
<gusso> oseaq el problema es grafico¿ÇÇ
<gusso> ps si debe ser,,por q si no ,...no me recibiera la pass en modo texto
<gusso> cierto??¿
<m4v> tenés el contenido del log /var/Xorg/Xorg.0.log de esa pc?
<m4v> gusso: cierto
<m4v> ah, puse mal el archivo..
<gusso> q hago entonces¿¿
<m4v> tenés el contenido del log  /var/log/Xorg.0.log de esa pc?
<elmalafacha> Sustituí un archivo super importante con otro que tiene el mismo nombre. Alguien me puede decir como lo puedo recuperar?
<elmalafacha> Estaba pensando en entrar con una sesion anterior pero no se como hacerlo
<elmalafacha> por favor es muy importante
<m4v> elmalafacha: no realmente, es como si lo borraras
<elmalafacha> M4v, Me acuerdo que en windows había una opción donde elegias por días sesiones anteriores, y podias reestablecer tu computadora como estaba antes
<elmalafacha> como estaba ese día
<gusso> me ayudan porfa...ya estoy como medio aburrido con este probelmilla
<gusso> necesito pornerme a estudiar...
<m4v> elmalafacha: si es texto y conocés alguna oración del archivo podés probar en grepear el device de la partición
<m4v> elmalafacha: linux utiliza ext3/4 no tiene esas cosas
<elmalafacha> y como hago eso?
<elmalafacha> m4v, y como hago eso?
<m4v> elmalafacha: usaste alguna vez grep?
<elmalafacha> m4v, no
<gusso> m4v: q hago?¿¿
<gusso> ayudame
<m4v> elmalafacha: y el archivo es texto? me refiero si es texto plano, no si es un .doc o un documento pdf, etc
<m4v> gusso: te pregunté por el log /var/log/Xorg.0.log de esa pc
<gusso> no se q es eso.. :(
<elmalafacha> si puro texto
<elmalafacha> m4v, si puro texto
<kalo_> buenas buenas a todos y todas
<m4v> elmalafacha: grep "contenido_del_archivo" -C10 /dev/tu_particion
<m4v> elmalafacha: pero es medio jodido que salga algo útil de ahí, necesitas mucha suerte
<m4v> elmalafacha: dalo por perdido el archivo.
<adriel> ayuda aveces cuando inicio mi labtop no me reconoce el mouse
<elmalafacha> ahora estoy usando esto
<elmalafacha> http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2009/08/27/recuperar-datos-borrados-accidentalmente-desde-ubuntu/
<elmalafacha> a ver si funciona
<adriel> who help me?
<adriel> fosco_: ayuda aveces cuando inicio mi labtop no me reconoce el mouse
<fosco_> adriel, los fallos intermitentes son muy dificiles de diagnosticar
<fosco_> en el momento en que falle lee el archivo /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m4v> adriel: parece que tenés mal el cable del mouse
<fosco_> a ver si da algun mensaje orientativo
<adriel> m4v: como lo areglo
<fosco_> mdo-ollantaytamb, para configurar compiz abre un terminal y ejecuta ccsm
<mdo-ollantaytamb> ok, gracias
<m4v> adriel: el cable del mouse? comprá uno nuevo.. puede ser la ficha usb de la pc, no sé.
<m4v> gusso: hiciste algo con tu pc antes de fallar?
<gusso> ayer
<gusso> lo apague normal y no...instalado algo nop
<m4v> elmalafacha: photorec no parece servir para archivos de texto plano. Vos tomaste la precaución de desmontar la partición igual?
<gusso> m4v: estaba leyendo algo acerca de gmd y reintalar todo el entonrno grafico
<gusso> pero me parece como muy complicado..
<gusso> es q no entiendo porq pudo haber pasado eso... :(
<elmalafacha> m4v, creo qeu no se puede
<elmalafacha> como que desmontar? lo borre de mi disco duro
<m4v> elmalafacha: desmontar? si no desmontas la partición corrés el riesgo de que algún otro proceso sobreescriba lo que quede de tu archivo
<elmalafacha> ah ok
<m4v> acá es cuando "haber hecho backup" viene a la mente
<elmalafacha> m4v, ni hablar. Gracias. Me tengo que ir
<m4v> fijate de reinciar en el modo de recuperación, hay algunas opciones para restaurar el xorg o iniciarlo con un config seguro.
<m4v> gusso: ^
<elmalafacha> m4v, como hago eso?
<gusso> m4v: tengo q estudiar y mi entorno grafico apesta
<m4v> elmalafacha: que partición es? la del home o la raíz?
<gusso> :(
<elmalafacha> donde estaba?
<elmalafacha> la de home
<slacker0> gracias recordmydesktop muy bueno
<slacker0> ;)
<m4v> elmalafacha: eeeh, entonces va a estar complicado, vas a tener que cerrar todos los programas, el entorno gráfico y hacer "mount -o remount,ro /home" para montarlo como solo lectura
<m4v> elmalafacha: de esa forma no se hacen cambios en esa partición, pero tampoco vas a poder escribir nada en ella (osea necesitas otra particion para meter lo que saques con photorec)
<m4v> o con el comando grep que dije antes
<elmalafacha> m4v, gracias
<elmalafacha> voy a ver que se puede hacer slaudos
<gusso> m4v: ayudame por favor
<gusso> q hago¿¿
<m4v> gusso: fijate de reinciar en el modo de recuperación, hay algunas opciones para restaurar el xorg o iniciarlo con un config seguro.
<gusso> como entro a modo recuperacion??
<cousteau> gusso: pero qué ha pasado? se ha cambiado el tema de escritorio? ve a Sistema > Preferencias > Apariencia y cámbialo de nuevo
<m4v> gusso: es una opción en el menú grub, cuando inicia la pc
<cousteau> (a lo mejor ni hace falta cambiarlo y sólo con abrirlo se cambia, a mí me ha pasado)
<m4v> cousteau: no, no le anda el entorno gráfico
<cousteau> entonces no apesta, simplemente no es
<gusso> ingrese a /var/log..
<gusso> me srive de algo?¿
<m4v> gusso: por favor tené en cuenta que solucionar problemas desde IRC no es fácil, necesitamos información que no va a ser fácil para vos de proveer. Llamarme cada minuto por ayuda no va a solucionarte nada.
<m4v> gusso: podés pegar el contenido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log en un pastebin?
<gusso> si esperame
<m4v> "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<cousteau> gusso: ah, que no te deja loguearte? has probado logueándote desde un TTY?
<m4v> cousteau: si, eso anda, tenés que leer el backlog :P
<cousteau> m4v: estoy en ello, es que no me entero muy bien
<cousteau> (de hecho, casi "contesto" en el log en vez de aquí)
<gusso> si tambn lo intente y nada
<cousteau> si el problema es que no te deja entrar en gdm, a lo mejor es un problema de la config del teclado
<cousteau> haz una cosa: en "usuario" pon "Otro..." y en vez de usuario escribe la contraseña, a ver si ves algo raro (no le dés al enter, es sólo para ver que sale bien)
<m4v> no es la contraseña, puede entrar en modo texto
<cousteau> m4v: pero a lo mejor en modo gráfico tiene el teclado puesto por defecto a... yo qué sé... azerty o dvorak
<cousteau> o mayúsculas o algo
<gusso> no es eso cousteau
<gusso> ya lo probe todo lo fisico
<gusso> entre hasta var/log pero como hago para llegar hsta Xorg.0.log----me dice  q no es un directorio
<fosco_> es que no lo es
<cousteau> yo miraría lo de poner el texto
<fosco_> gusso, yo haría lo que te ha dicho cousteau para descartar temas de configuracion de teclado
<gusso> pero segun uds el teclado no deberia funcionar en ningun modo ni texto ni grafico..o si??
<cousteau> puede que en modo gráfico el gdm le ponga una config distinta o algo
<m4v> para mí es un problema con el xorg, pero es dificil saber sin logs
<fosco_> es posible q xorg esté definendo una distribucion de teclado diferente a la del sistema
<gusso> m4v: como le hago para llegar hasta /Xorg.0.log
<m4v> "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<fosco_> gusso, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gusso> me dice q no es un directorio
<gusso> con cat si..
<gusso> y como hago para hcer un pasteboin desde mi pc si estoy en modo grafico?¿
<fosco_> podemos buscar directamente errores
<fosco_> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gusso> y q hago con lo q mer sale??
<fosco_> leerlo
<gusso> fosco: (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/sis315_dri.so failed
<gusso> sera q se daño el driver¿¿
<gusso> ....(/usr/lib/dri/sis315_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<gusso> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<gusso> eso fue lo q me salio???
<gusso> y ahora..?? duçiamen q no es gravee
<gusso> instale algo mal?? dañe algun archivo??? pero si todo iba bn..incluso..casi no encuentro la forma de arreglar la conf. de mi pantalla---
<fosco_> eso se refiere al driver gráfico
<gusso> busque mucho hasta q entonctre los dirvers para mi tarjeta...y ahora no llevo ni un mes de usar 10.04 y de un moemtno a otro se daña
<gusso> :(
<cousteau> gusso: creo que significa algo así como "esta tarjeta gráfica es una mi**da, no puedo usar aceleración 3D así que va a tener que usar aceleración por software"
<fosco_> tu problema exactamente cual es?
<gusso> si lo se--mi tarjeta apesta
<gusso> y mccho
<gusso> no solo en linux en windos tmbn era terrible hace un año
<cousteau> bueno, por eso dice lo de "software rendering"
<gusso> pero si estaba funcionando bn mi resolucion...solo necestio eso..por ahora me conformo con eso..no necesitp 3D
<cousteau> bueno, vamos, que esa línea no es el problema
<fosco_> sigo sin saber cual es el problema
<gusso> el caso es q ya ni eso funciona...pero si hasta ayer venia todo bn¿¿
<gusso> bno el problema es q no puedo iniciar sesion
<cousteau> has probado lo de escribir la contraseña donde pone usuario a ver si se ve bien?
<gusso> me pide contraseña la doy y me vuelve a pedir la contraseña y asi..en bucle..
<gusso> espera intento
<fosco_> el problema debe ser que tienes los efectos de escritorio activados
<gusso> no lo tenia sin efectos
<fosco_> y ahora al no tener soporte intenta activarlos y falla
<m4v> que placa es?
<gusso> mi contraseña se ve bn en usurario
<fosco_> pues descartado tema teclado
<cousteau> gusso: pues sí que es raro...
<gusso> mi placa es una m**da...sis 672
<fosco_> yo digo q son los efectos
<gusso> si me parece raro..por q todo venia bn hasta esta mañana
<gusso> y lo mas curiosos es q nmo he movido ningun archivo i desistalado nada raro
<cousteau> y qué pasó esta mañana?
<cousteau> (antes de que dejase de funcionar)
<gusso> y de un momento a otro resultar asi
<cousteau> a lo mejor actualizaciones?
<gusso> eso es terrible...imaginense q vaya a exponer un tema y ese dia no pueda iniciar sesion---seria catastrofico
<gusso> :(
<gusso> a veces no se si confiar mcuho en linux
<gusso> :(
<gusso> ps esta mañana paso q no me deja loggerame
<gusso> logearme
<sansen> linux es lo más confiable
<cousteau> antes de
<gusso> si pero me refiero a cuando no eres programador ni ingeniero ni nada por el estilo y ademas no teines tiempo de aareglar un problemilla de estos en situaciones practicas
<gusso> donde se necesita ya..!!
<gusso> a eso me refiero.-.se q linux es muy confiable ..pero en estas cosas...:S
<gusso> llevo toda la mañana sin pc---solo por q hoy lo fui q encender y no me deja loguearme
<CuriousX> gusso: cuando fue la ultima vez que actualizaste ?
<gusso> hace 2 dias--
<gusso> mira lo raro es q ayer lo0 encendi en la mañana----mientras me duchaba--luego lo apague---me fui a trabajr.---y cuando regrese en la noche
<CuriousX> actualizaste hace dos dias apagaste la PC la volviste a prender y andaba todo bien ?
<gusso> lo encendi de nuevo...y anoche en la madrugada la apague-..y esta mañana no anda
<gusso> asi de raro..si despues de las updates.-...todo bn
<gusso> no te digo q fue hace 2 dias y ayer la encendi dos veces
<CuriousX> si entiendo entonces no es recofigure xorg =P
<CuriousX> no se pueda ser =(
<gusso> :'(
<gusso> :S
<CuriousX> no se que pueda ser*
<gusso> :S
<gusso> m4v: sabes q puede ser?? o q debo hacer?¿¿
<gusso> dame options!!
<jordi_> hola a todos
<jordi_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<jordi_> pleassssse
<gusso> y si reinstalo todo el SO podria vovler a pasarme lo mismo???
<gusso> es q no veo mas de otra...y ya me canse de buscar,,,soluciones...gasto menos tiempo instalando(20 minutos) q toda la mañana buscando soluciones
<jordi_> me podeis ayudar me ha desaparecido la ventana de entrada para acceder ubuntu y parece msdos
<Julian> PREGUNTA... con el gd podria saber cuales fotos no se descargaron completas? es decir que quedaron cortadas? con algun script o algo?
<gusso> jordi_: teclea exit luego Enter
<jordi_> vale
<jordi_> primero me sale para el login
<jordi_> y password lo hago?
<gusso> si
<jordi_> y exit ¿no?
<gusso> si
<jordi_> ya salgo al inicio
<jordi_> me pone login
<PCHelping_> Buenas....estoy armando un servidor NIS, y quería saber si hay alguna manera de montar el directorio Home del usuario (que se encuentra en el server) en la pc local
<PCHelping_> se que se puede hacer con nfs
<jordi_> que hago?
<PCHelping_> pero quiero que un usuario pueda loguearse en cualquier PC yu le levante el perfil
<gusso> jordi_: en q parte estas ..en inicio de sesion?¿¿
<jordi_> si
<gusso> ps..escribe el usuario y la contraseña
<jordi_> vale y ahora?
<file_not_found1> hola, alguien usa yahoo games
<file_not_found1> ?
<cousteau> jordi_: pulsa ctrl-alt-f7
<cousteau> o f8
<jordi_> como entro al entorno o que se me ponga la ventana de inicio
<cousteau> jordi_: tiene que haber una sesión gráfica en Ctrl+Alt+F7 (o F8, F9...). Si no la hay, loguéate en una consola de esas en modo texto, y ejecuta   sudo service gdm start
<cousteau> prueba primero lo de ctrl+alt+f7
<jordi_> setting advance management.... ok y ahí se ha quedado
<jordi_> me dice que / usr /lib/kde4/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc : no souch file or directory
<cousteau> ehm... usas ubuntu o kubuntu?
<jordi_> reinicio?
<jordi_> ubuntu
<jordi_> pero instale kubuntu y no me gusto
<jordi_> desinstale y tras eso ocurrio
<jordi_> pulso la tecla de apagado y si apaga
<jordi_> vuelvo a reiniciar
<CuriousX> jordi_: sudo apt-get install gdm
<jordi_> necesito estar conectado a internet?
<CuriousX> sip
<jordi_> sin estar conectado a internet dice que ya esta en la version mas reciente
<jordi_> voy y le pincho el cable de red
<jordi_> es q tengo q ir al router
<CuriousX> emm... nop
<CuriousX> debe ser el tema en la configuracion del grub
<CuriousX> esperaem que no tengo grub2 no se donde se ubica
<jordi_> es ubuntu 8.04
<CuriousX> entonces tenes grub 1 ?
<jordi_> he instalado el nuevo ubuntu 10.10 pero no puedo copiar los archivos del viejo
<jordi_> se puede hacer algo para liberar los archivos y los pueda copiar?
<jordi_> donde busco grub 1
<jordi_> ?
<CuriousX> como instalaste actualizando o limpia
<CuriousX> grub --version
<jordi_> instale por instalar programas y desinstale por synaptic
<CuriousX> uff me marie ya
<jordi_> sooory
<jordi_> perdon
<jordi_> hay alguna solución?
<jordi_> o empiezo a llorar un ratito?
<TecladoZurdo> alguien que me ayude configurando un servidor dimdim
<juan-arg> jordi solucion a que?
<jordi_> que no puedo entrar a ubuntu por la ventana
<jordi_> me sale por comandos
<adriel> ayuda hay versiones compatibles para linux de  After Effects
<juan-arg> adriel: affter effect es una aplicacion de windows.. y creo que de mac tambien.. pero deja que veo en wine.. si lo veo
<jordi_> o es activar gnome?
<juan-arg> adriel: si no como alternativa tenes el axelente cinelerra
<jordi_> no podeís ayudar ?
<juan-arg> adriel: el cs4 funciona sin problemas en wine.. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20245
<juan-arg> jordi pone esto
<jordi_> o por lo menos los archivos que puedan copiarse el directorio y subdirectorio mediante otra instalación de ubuntu
<juan-arg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jordi_> voy
<jordi_> me pone reloadin gnome display manager configuration... * changes will take efect  when all current x sessions have ended. invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<jordi_> reinicio?
<juan-arg> jordi nop
<jordi_> voy a reiniciar
<cousteau> adriel: para qué quieres el after-effects exactamente? si es para poner subtítulos o carteles, había uno para letreros 3D muy chulo
<juan-arg> pone ..
<jordi_> oppps perdon
<jordi_> que pongo
<juan-arg> jordi_: reinicia y listo.. que no me acuerdo..
<jordi_> ooooopppppppps gracias
<jordi_> si funciona
<jordi_> mil agradecimiento
<jordi_> q puedo hacer por ti
<cousteau> "openshot" se llama
<adriel> cousteau: para animacion y edicion de videos
<juan-arg> jordi_: ok.. nada sigue experimentando y aprendiendo
<cousteau> adriel: bueno, pues que yo conozca... el más completo es cinelerra, también están avidemux, kino y pitivi
<cousteau> pitivi viene instalado por defecto
<jordi_> muchisimas gracias
<jordi_> si eres de la provincia de alicante en España
<juan-arg> jordi_: dnd..
<juan-arg> jordi_: argentina
<cousteau> eso para composición; para crear películas (animación en 3D), pues blender o algo así
<jordi_> bueno pues le doy unas cañas a un alumno argentiono qie tengo
<PCHelping_> Cómo hago para que cuando se loguee un usuario se ejecute un script personalizado (para cada usuario)
<juan-arg> PCHelping_: ponelo en .bashrc
<adriel> cousteau: ok gracias
<juan-arg> PCHelping_: y si queres que sea grafico dentro de .xinitrc
<PCHelping_> en donde se encuentran esos archivos ?
<cousteau> lo único que el cinelerra no está en repositorios
<juan-arg> en la home
<juan-arg> de los usuarios
<PCHelping_> mmm..es que estoy armando un servidor NIS
<juan-arg> son .   porque son ocultos con control+h en nautilus u otros navegadores de archivos podes verlos
<cousteau> PCHelping_: o en Aplicaciones al inicio
<PCHelping_> osea, que lo usuarios estan en el server
<cousteau> (eso para cada vez que inicien una sesión gráfica)
<juan-arg> entonces en la home de los usuarios
<cousteau> Sistema > Preferencias > Aplicaciones al inicio
<PCHelping_> jaja..lo que quiero hacer es que el Home de los usuarios estén en el server
<juan-arg> .bachrc ahi podes poner todo lo que quieras que interprete el bash, cuando el usuario se logea
<PCHelping_> pero, que cuando un usuario inicia sesion en una pc (que jamas inicó sesion) le arme el home
<juan-arg> podes con adduser
<jordi_> .bashrc que es eso?
<juan-arg> seria simple.. llamas el comando adduser pepe por ejemplo
<PCHelping_> no entiendo
<juan-arg> jordi_: es el lugar donde pones las variables o comandos que queres que se ejecuten con el usuario
<PCHelping_> pero si pepe nunca se logueo en la mauina ?
<jordi_> ahí me pierdo
<PCHelping_> quiero hacer algo asi com los "perfiles moviles" en Windows
<juan-arg> PCHelping_: y vas a tener que crear un script.. o dentro de una sesion guest.. que el usuario de su peticion para que le creen un usuario
<juan-arg> PCHelping_: no se que es perfiles moviles.. y menos windows
<PCHelping_> ah...osea...lo que quiero es centralizar los usuarios en un servidor (NIS)
<juan-arg> ha.. hubieras empeazado por ahi..
<PCHelping_> entonces, cuando se loguea un usuario (que no existe localmente) le apunte el home al servidor
<juan-arg> PCHelping_: vancame un segundo que tiene un nombre eso..
<PCHelping_> con nfs puedo montar la carpeta home
<jordi_> bueno gracias adios
<PCHelping_> pero si nunca se logueó, no funciona
<juan-arg> openldap
<juan-arg> eso..
<juan-arg> pff.. no me acordaba
<nycko> juan-arg: pero openldap no le va a "traer" el home del usuario
<juan-arg> PCHelping_: aunque creo que seria mas  simple un sftp
<nycko> juan-arg: le traera los atributos, permisos, nombre, etc
<juan-arg> nycko: para administrar de forma centralizada los usuarios
<juan-arg> nycko: ok..
<PCHelping_> sftp....ahora busco...muchas gracias
<nycko> juan-arg: pero PCHelping_ (entiendo) creo que quiere, ademas de centralizar authenticacion, traer los home
<PCHelping_> siiii
<PCHelping_> eso mismo
<nycko> PCHelping_: llevar el home?
<nycko> PCHelping_: o openldap?
<PCHelping_> tambien...podría ser
<PCHelping_> yo habia pensado sincronizar con nsync
<nycko> PCHelping_: pero quee?
<nycko> PCHelping_: si, eso. claro tambien. Pero no dices a que
<t4k3sh1>  sftp sin contraseña?
<t4k3sh1> de eso hablan?
<cousteau> t4k3sh1: eso creo que se llama ftp, y no, creo que hablan de montar un servidor de carpetas $HOME para conectarse remotamente
<TTNK> buenas tardes, quiero conectar mi cuenta de skype por medio de bitlbee, de casualidad alguien lo usa asi o sabe si es posible?
<juan-arg> TTNK: pasate a ----> offtopic y vemos
<juan-arg> TTNK: #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<TTNK> porque offtopic? bitlbee y skype no funcionan en ubuntu? estan preguntando de como loguearse mmmmm pfff como sea de todas formas gracias juan-arg
<juan-arg> TTNK: encontre info.. si queres
<juan-arg> TTNK: pero me parece que es offtopic http://vmiklos.hu/project/bitlbee-skype/
<TTNK> antes de venir aqui a preguntar siempre investigo por mi cuenta, sin embsargo queria ver si alguien de la sala tenia experiencia usandolo, solo queria tener comentarios al respecto
<TTNK> juan-arg: gracias por la liga
<calimacaco> buen dia a todos
<calimacaco> alguien a trabajado con remastersys en ubuntu 9.04?
<Julian> muchachos... mmm por que esto no me funciona.... no es posible? for i in {1..$num};do mkdir $i;done
<Julian> me crea el directorio... {1..26} en vez de crear consecutivamente los directorios. por que?
<Julian> acaso no se le puede meter una variable a este?
<erUSUL> Julian: no no puedes poner una variable en una expansion de {}
<erUSUL> Julian: usa un ciclo for al estilo C --> for (( i=1 ; i <= num ; i++ )); do mkdir "$num"; done
<Julian> erUSUL, muchas gracias... asi lo hare.. no sabia que no se podria gracias
<Julian> for (( i=1 ; i <= num ; i++ )); do mkdir "$i"; done
<Julian> seria algo asi xD
<Julian> bueno. muchas gracias..
<Julian> salgo a almorzar.. :D
<Julian> bye
<sianhulo> tengo un problema para actualizar
<sianhulo> hace poco reintale ubuntu con un cd de karmic(lo que tenia a mano)me salio actualizacio a 10.04
<sianhulo> y ahora que estoy en lucid no me sale actualizacion a maverick
<nycko> !lucid
<kubot> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) es la doceava serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<nycko> ah
<nycko> sianhulo: claro, lucid es LTS
<m4v> sianhulo: lucid es la version LTS no actualiza automaticamente a una version no LTS
<nycko> !lts
<kubot> LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<sianhulo> alguna solucion para actualizar a maverick :(?
<sianhulo> ¿entonces como actualizo?
<sianhulo> oye pero entonces porque cuando yo usaba lucid si me salia para actualizar a maverick?(antes de reinstalar)
<m4v> sianhulo: tenés que editar /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<m4v> donde dice Prompt=lts cambialo a Prompt=normal
 * nycko anota el tip de m4v 
<sianhulo> ya,¿es necesario reiniciar?
<m4v> seguramente synaptic tiene alguna opción para cambiarlo, pero no lo uso.
<m4v> sianhulo: no creo, seguramente necesitas actualizar la lista de paquetes del synaptic o buscar actualizaciones
<sianhulo> listo,ya sale
<sianhulo> mil gracias :D
<martagarcia> nas
<martagarcia> estoy usando firefox en ubuntu
<martagarcia> pero no me carga www.arcardes.com , me dice que la web no existe
<martagarcia> por el contrario www.google.com si funciona
<martagarcia> y puedo buscar cosas
<martagarcia> es posible que me tengan baneada de www.arcardes.com ?
<alhen> si
<martagarcia> :(
<usuario1> no arranca mi ubuntu
<usuario1> intento entrar con un live usb
<usuario1> pero las carpetas estan protegidas obiamente tenia pass
<usuario1> como hago para recuperar las carpetas si reinstalo el sistema
<usuario1> alguien sabe4
<usuario1> no quiero meter la pata
<usuario1> se puede pisar el sistema, reinstalar
<TrueNhero> buenas
<usuario1> alguien me puede ayudar
<TrueNhero> me ven?
<usuario1> te vemos
<TrueNhero> gracias
<TrueNhero> alguien sabe si rhino 3d corre en wine?
<pecar> hola estoy configurando una impresora en red y cuando me pide usuario y contraseña no se cual deberia poner?
<pecar> tengo instalado el samba y winbind y estoy buscando la impresora con seleccionando dispositivo
<davirrirri> Hola! saludos para todos! Cuál consideran uds es el mejor administrador de bluetooth para gnome?
<davirrirri> blueman o gnome-bluetooth?
<ElNota> davirrirri: blueman
<m4v> porque no los pruebas y sacas tus conclusiones?
<ElNota> davirrirri: Es el que me funciona
<davirrirri> ElNota, gracias!
<alfredo> hola gente
<xangua> adios...
<TrueNhero> xangua
<TrueNhero> olas alguien con un tx1000 hp?
<mdo-ollantaytamb> holas jente
<t4k3sh1_> Hola
<t4k3sh1_> una consulta, a ustedes alguna vez no les ha funcionado el "| more" como complemento en un ls?
<t4k3sh1_> o si alguien sabe como se llama ese campo ( | more )
<erUSUL> siempre; aunque no uso more. existiendo less no tiene sentido.
<t4k3sh1_> Ok, less me ha funcionado.. muchas gracias erUSUL
<erUSUL> t4k3sh1_: more tb tiene que funcionar. acabo de probar y funciona
<RaJiL> una pregunta
<mdo-ollantaytamb> ?
<t4k3sh1_> RaJiL: pregunta...
<RaJiL> a ver, como sumar ancho de banda
<RaJiL> tecnicamente es posible?
<RaJiL> usar dos conexiones con diferentes ISP's
<m4v> RaJiL: se puede unir las 2 conexiones, pero necesitas saber sobre tablas de ruteo, iptables..
<m4v> bueno, igual no le iba a explicar.
<TTNK> adriel_: http://www.guiaslinux.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=26&func=startdown&id=2
<TTNK> ah perdon
<nycko> m4v: se puede "sumar" el bw de dos isp?
<m4v> nycko: fijate el link que pasó TTNK
<cousteau> es de 2004
<nycko> entonces no se puede
<cousteau> linux 2.4, y hablan de compilar kernels... es realmente necesario?
<nycko> cousteau: y ademas es balanceo de carga, no es sumar dos bw de isp's
<m4v> cousteau: si lees todo verás que habla de una distro en particular
<cousteau> m4v: sí, debian
<m4v> por eso dije que hace falta saber de ruteo, sabrías que es lo que hace falta usar.
<cousteau> ah, en "El futuro"...
<cousteau> lol, "El futuro"
 * cousteau señala a 2004 y se ríe de él
<m4v> load balancing es algo para sysadmins, que hace una persona normal con 2 ISP?
<m4v> por eso dije que no iba a explicar nada, gracias que TTNK se molestó en pegar el link.
<Julian> PREGUNTA... en bash.. si quiero tomar una variable e ir sumandole de 1 en 1.. seria algo como esto... variable=variable+1
<cousteau> variable=$(($variable+1))
<Julian> cousteau, por que se debe encerrar en ()¿?
<nycko> Julian: sabes bash?
<Julian> cousteau, tipicas politicas del lenguaje?
<m4v> Julian: leé el man de bash
<cousteau> Julian: $(( )) = "calcular"
<Julian> nycko, no toy apenas aprendiendo cositas.
<cousteau> entonces, $((1+1)) es 2
<nycko> tambien podria usar ((variable++))
<cousteau> pero a lo mejor te interesa usar seq:   for i in $(seq 1 10); do ...
<Julian> cousteau, para iniciar la variable. podria usar.. num1=$((0))
<m4v> !man bash
<cousteau> =0
<kubot> bash | Bash es un intérprete de un lenguaje de órdenes compatible con sh queejecuta órdenes leídas desde la entrada estándar o desde un fichero. | Prueba « man bash » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/bash.1.html
<nycko> !rtfm
<kubot> Responder consultas con acrónimos como stfw, rtfm, jfgi no es apropiado ni bienvenido en #ubuntu-es.
<cousteau> y, para los que hayáis visto un emoticono, lo que quise decir era num1=0
<nycko> :(
<m4v> Julian: lo tenés en español, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/bash.1.html
<cousteau> en cuanto al for, ya que estamos en bash, también es válido   for (( i=0; i<10; i++ )); do...   o también   for i in {1..10}
<Julian> m4v, mil gracias.. si... lo estoy leyendo ya.. gracias. es mas.. lo estoy agregando a mi sistema para tenerlo en español. :D
<cousteau> aunque es la sintaxis propia de bash, creo que lo único válido es $(( )), o a lo mejor ni eso
<TTNK> no seria mejor que kubot diga que significa   rtfm?
<cousteau> TTNK: lo que dice kubot es "no digas rtfm"
<TTNK> eso se deberia de aplicar mas a menudo aqui, mucha gente cree que la gente que ayuda en ese canal esta contratada recibiendo un dineral por la ayuda que les dan a los usuarios :D
<m4v> TTNK: el facto rftm está para los que contestan una consulta de esa forma.
<nycko> m4v: en todo caso, se podria habilitar wtf
<nycko> !wtf rtfm
<kubot> nycko: No veo a nadie llamado rtfm.
<TTNK> ademas que tiene de malo el significado de "read the fine manual" ? chale
<m4v> TTNK: contestar con rtfm es fácil, si interesa ayudar, se hace bien. Indicando que es lo que hay que leer y donde, y sin faltar el respeto.
<m4v> TTNK: y todos sabemos lo que rtfm realmente significa.
<TTNK> m4v: es mejor enseñar a pescar que dar de comer en la boca
<m4v> TTNK: igual acá se hizo bien, vos buscaste un manual sobre load balancing, y yo sobre bash, es la forma correcta.
<m4v> TTNK: es lo que estamos haciendo
<m4v> el problema es la forma
<TTNK> de preguntar? claro estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo
<m4v> no, de contestar.
<TTNK> si se pregutna adecauda e inteligentemente, se responde de la misma manera no crees?
<m4v> contestar con "rtfm" es de vago e irrespetuoso.
<m4v> si no te gusta una pregunta, la ignoras y punto.
<TTNK> m4v: es ms vago e irrespetuoso venir al canal y decir    "mi ubuntu no prende, ayuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuda   alguien que me diga como hacerlooooooooooooooooooo"   eso repetido en 4 lineas seguidas hehehehehhe
<TTNK> pero bueno ya x, ya no te quito mas tu tiempo, sigo leyendo lo que estaba, saludos :D
<m4v> TTNK: y por eso te vas a bajar o si nivel? como dije, si te molesta la pregunta de alguien, lo ignoras.
<m4v> bajar a su nivel*
<cousteau> TTNK: para eso hay otros factos
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
<TrueNhero> comasdo de terminal para descargas videos flv?
<cossier> TrueNhero, minitube tiene boton para descarga
<TrueNhero> cossier: minitube no sirve
<cousteau> script en perl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526605/
<cousteau> eso te los descarga a /tmp
<cossier> TrueNhero, aptitude show youtube-dl
<TrueNhero> no es q ahi uno que uno pone la url precedida de getflashvideos o algo asi
<TTNK> cousteau: pero todos los flv de descargan a /tmp, o por lo menos yo no requiero de ningun script para que se descarguen ahi y de ahi solo tengo que copiarlos a otro directorio
<cousteau> TTNK: en flash 10.2 no
<cousteau> por eso hice el script FlashBack
<cousteau> (se llama así aunque no lo ponga)
<TTNK> ah yo tengo 10.1
<TrueNhero> facil cossier http://game.watch.impress.co.jp/video/gmw/docs/405/875/html/mhp3rd02.flv.html
<TrueNhero> get_flash_videos http://game.watch.impress.co.jp/video/gmw/docs/405/875/html/mhp3rd02.flv.html
<cousteau> (el 10.2 suckea, por cierto... la única mejora que tiene es que los vídeos se ven ligeramente mejor, y se siguen viendo mejor en el mplayer)
<TTNK> nunca he usado mplayer para ver videos de youtube :S
<TTNK> por cierto ya  me tiene hasta el copete cada que uso flash el procesador se va a tope
<KeyBoardx86> Hola nuevamente, pueden por favor recordarme como es que se puede matar un proceso?
<mimecar> KeyBoardx86: kill
<KeyBoardx86> kill mas el PID?
<TTNK> KeyBoardx86: kill -9 <id-proceso>   para sacar el numero de proceso puedes hacerlo con   top   htop   o con ps aux|grep <nombre-aplicacion>  y de ahi obtienes el id
<KeyBoardx86> ok
<KeyBoardx86> Gracias TTNK
<TTNK> por nada
<TTNK> mimecar: el nuevo ubuntu trae el flash 10.2 o tu lo instalaste por tu cuenta?
<mimecar> la 10.2 aún es beta
<mimecar> tengo puesta esa versión de la web de adobe
<TTNK> ah
<cousteau> o killall nombre-proceso
<TTNK> cousteau: pero a mi la mayoria de las veces cuando doy killall no mata nada, necesito especificar el proceso que quiero matar
<cousteau> claro, para eso está el primer argumento
<cousteau> (se puede completar con el tabulador)
<erUSUL> usad pkill
<CuriousX> TTNK queres que flash te consuma menos ?
<cousteau> hasta que nadie me diga por qué es mejor pkill que killall, nada
<cousteau> CuriousX: que se instale flashblock
<TTNK> yo no conozco pkill
<TTNK> flashblock solo evita que automaticamente se arranque un flash, pero eso no hace que consuma menos, solo atrasa un poco el completo aburramiento de la computadora ha
<CuriousX> cousteau: yo le iba a decir otra alternativa =P ese falshblock no lo conosco =(
<TTNK> CuriousX: si a ver dime por favor, como haces que consuma menos?
<cousteau> TTNK: es ideal como complemento a adblock
<TTNK> cousteau: uso noscript y flashblock pero igual cuando veo algun video en flash hasta ahorita para mi ha sido inevitable que se haga demasiado lento, y mas que eso el procesador se va a tope
<CuriousX> TTNK: mkdir /etc/adobe
<cousteau> TTNK: para vídeos yo me los descargo y los veo con el gnome-mplayer (o cualquier otro)
<TTNK> cousteau: ok si, pero de todos modos aunque no lo veas y lo descargue y lo vea luego del /tmp, de todos modos por el hecho de que se esta descargando consume muchisimos recursos
<CuriousX> TTNK: nano /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<CuriousX> me estas sigiendo TTNK ?
<TTNK> si CuriousX y e ese archivo que se mete?
<CuriousX> TTNK: esto ---> OverrideGPUValidation=true
<cousteau> TTNK: si está pausado no
<CuriousX> TTNK: otra alternativa puede ser con "cpulimit"
<CuriousX> TTNK: seria ---> sudo apt-get install cpulimit
<TTNK> cousteau: si por supuesto que aunque este pausado se eleva el procesador, no tanco como cuando esta corriendo y mucho menos que si lo vez en pantalla completa, pero aun asi consume bastantes recursos
<cousteau> CuriousX: interesante, voy a hacer eso
<CuriousX> y para limitar el consumo del cpu de cierto programa seria ---> cpulimit -p <pid> -l <%cpu>
<CuriousX> ;)
<cousteau> TTNK: a mí si está pausado no me usa nada
<cousteau> ("nada" = 0-1%)
<TTNK> CuriousX: si estoy viendo que tambien con -e puedes especificar el ejecutable, porque si hablas de un pid tendias que correrlo cada vez con el pid especifico, de otra forma se puede hacer automatico que limite el uso cada que arranque un flash?
<TTNK> cousteau: a mi si :(
<CuriousX> emm... no lo se =(
<cousteau> voy a probar todo esto a ver qué pasa
<cousteau> y ya que me he puesto esto para que me aproveche el GPU, me voy a instalar los drivers
<TTNK> no tiene man el cpulimit y la ayuda esta muy limitada   solo dice al respecto esto   -e, --exe=FILE     name of the executable program file    que igual se pudiera poner que arranque en bashrc con el flashplugin
 * cousteau instalando nvidia-96
<CuriousX> yo si tengo el man pero no especifica mucho mas
<cousteau> ¿se puede alternar entre el driver nouveau y el de nvidia?
<CuriousX> da un par de ejemplos de como usarlo pero no mas
<TTNK> :S
<CuriousX> TTNK: tenes problemas para usarlo ?
<CuriousX> la verdad que no se mucho como para escribir en algo en el .bashrc para automatizarlo =(
<CuriousX> pero te vajo el porcentaje del cpu ?
<TTNK> no lo he probado, llego mi sobrino, ahi vengo
<CuriousX> tambien hay una manera de especificar el tiempo que le dedica el cpu a ciertos programas pero el archivo donde lo explica lo tengo perdido entre todo el disco =S ni idea como se llama
<cousteau`irssi> y ahora es cuando me cago en el driver que no me deja entrar en sesión gráfica
<cousteau`irssi> y para colmo me ha bajado la resolución de las TTYs
<CuriousX> =O
<mimecar> se puede usar vlc para ver los videos de youtube
<mimecar> solo tarda un poco más en emprezar
<CuriousX> mimecar: vlc soporta flash ?
<mimecar> no, pero soporta el formato de los videos de youtube
<mimecar> .flc
<mimecar> te puedes descargar el vídeo y verlo directamente
<CuriousX> claro si escuche algo de que a la URL le agregas dowload y te lleva a una pagina donde elejis en que formato descargarlo
<mimecar> firefox tiene scripts para ver el video con vlc
<CuriousX> tambien podes descargar videos de youtube con JDownloader y los podes vajar en .mpg o mp4 si mal no recuerdo =S
<CuriousX> claro como el plugin de totem
<mimecar> totem no es multiplataforma, vlc si
<huevo> yo los videos del youtube los saco de la carpeta /tmp :S
<CuriousX> yo no tengo instalados ninguno de los dos tampoco JDowloader =) solo cargo el bufer de los videos y los muevo desde /tmp hacia $HOME
<CuriousX> choca las 5 huevo =D
<xuzas> es lo mas sencillo
<huevo> (x
<mimecar> y así puedes disfrutar de flash..
<CuriousX> a los flash los tranformo a .avi y luego los veo con mplayer =)
<huevo> yo para verlos los renombro a .flv aunque realmente da lo mismo, el totem lo reproduce igual
<CuriousX> esto es lo que me dice "vrms" ---> "1 non-free packages, 0.0% of 2025 installed packages."
<cossier> CuriousX, acabo de ver un video con extension .flv con mplayer sin problemas
<mimecar> que tienes un paquete no libre
<CuriousX> es el "rar" el privativo que me esta molestando... tambien tengo instalado "unrar" la version libre pero tiene problemas para descomprimir archivos grandes =(
<CuriousX> mimecar: sip
<mimecar> si te parece importante que no sea libre...
<mimecar> unrar no es libre, es simplemente el descompresor
<CuriousX> cossier: si yo tambien puede ver algunos flash con mplayer pero no todos algunos no lo puedo ver
<cossier> CuriousX, es posible
<CuriousX> mimecar: hay una version libre y otra privativa del "unrar" pone sudo aptitude search unrar ---> y las vas a ver a las dos
<mimecar> el compresor no es libre
<CuriousX> cossier: que cosa bro ?
<mimecar> la empresa te da un descompresor
<huevo> para que quieres un compresor, cuando tienes tar :-P otra cosa es portar los ficheros a equipos windows
<cossier> CuriousX, me refiero a que puedan tener algun codec o formato diferente
<CuriousX> mimecar: bueno por lo menos "vrms" no lo detecta =)
<huevo> (que también necesitan de winrar privativo xD)
<CuriousX> que cosa puede tener un codec o formato diferente cossier ?
<cossier> CuriousX, no se no uso mucho mplayer pero no recuerdo que me haya fallado
<CuriousX> ahh si claro es buenisimo mplayer pero de verdad algunos flash me funcionan y otros no. (los descargados desde youtube)
<cossier> CuriousX, me he fijado que en youtube se usa el codec VP8
<CuriousX> =O no lo conosco =(
<mimecar> toca ir acabando el offtopic ;)
<CuriousX> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<CuriousX> XD esto ultimo para los muchachos ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX9LSJAXoQc&feature=related
 * cossier esta hasta los co.... de Renato Carossone otra vez!!!
<julio> buenas tardes
<julio> un favor tengo un problema mi portatil calienta mucho en ubuntu q puedo hacer?
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas?
<linux-genesis> hola, alguien conoce de jukinux?
<mimecar> !ask | linux-genesis
<kubot> linux-genesis: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<linux-genesis> okey
<linux-genesis> es un sistema para rockola, esta hecho en linux al parecer basado en slackware, pero no encuentro nada de informacion al respecto, alguien tiene informacion importante?
<mimecar> tiene que tener una página web
<mimecar> si está basado en slackware debe ser antiguo
<adrian15c> rockola? Te refieres a pichar discos?
<linux-genesis> mimecar no encuentro la pagina oficial
<linux-genesis> nada de informacion
<linux-genesis> y no es posible que tengo aqui al lado una rockola con linux
<adrian15c> *pinchar
<julio> un favor tengo un problema mi portatil calienta mucho en ubuntu q puedo hacer?
<mimecar> julio: que versión de ubuntu usas
<mimecar> y lee las preguntas
<mimecar> las respuestas
<julio> mimecar: 10.10
<linux-genesis> julio, no creo que sea el sistema operativo, supongo que es problema de polvo en la portatil
<linux-genesis> te digo porque asi e areglado muchas laptops
<adrian15c> linux-genesis: Que es un hardware? Una caja de esas que te seleccionan discos al poner una moneda?
<linux-genesis> luego estan llenas de  pelusas y el ventilador no jira bien, no hay salida de aire
<linux-genesis> por lo tanto se dañan luego hasta el disco duro
<julio> linux-genesis: la portatil es nueva
<linux-genesis> mmm que raro
<linux-genesis> las haz colocado en la cama
<mimecar> julio: puede ser que no se active el ventilador
<linux-genesis> ahi es donde saca mas pelus
<mimecar> busca si tu ordenador necesita alguna configuración especial para ubuntu
 * CuriousX salio de shoping XD
<julio> linux-genesis: estaba viendo y creo q es por el video
<julio> pero no encuentro como instalarlo
<linux-genesis> adrian15c hardware son todos los componentes fisicos de un equipo de computo, como monitor, disco duro, tarjeta madre etc ... y software son todos los programas,
<linux-genesis> ambas forman un sistema informatico
<linux-genesis> julio posiblemente
<julio> baje de su pagina sus drivers pero cuando reinicio se pierde el entorno grafico
<linux-genesis> eso consume mucho recurso del portatil
<mimecar> julio: usa el driver libre
<linux-genesis> posiblemente, ya verificastes en la red julio si existe compatibilidad
<adrian15c> linux-genesis: Te estoy preguntando que qué es eso que llamas rockola?
<julio> es una tarjeta ati hd
<mimecar> julio: el driver libre funciona bien, usalo
<linux-genesis> ahhh bien adrian15c, bueno es una simfonola como le llaman en otros lugares
<linux-genesis> aqui en mexico son conocidos como rockolas
<julio> mimecar:los q vienen en controladores adicionales tb lo use pero no me funciona se pierde el entorno grafico
<mimecar> julio: por defecto viene el driver libre
<mimecar> no tienes que instalar nada
<adrian15c> linux-genesis: Me imagino que lo que he descrito. Y ese programa que dices que tienes instalado no tiene ningun man dónde encontrar un mail de contacto?
<julio> mimecar: pero no sera q por eso calienta la portatil???
<mimecar> no
<linux-genesis> nada
<mimecar> se calentará si no activa el ventilador
<linux-genesis> esta raro
<linux-genesis> y apenas voy a probar entrar a su configuracion porque no me reconocio el telcado usb
<linux-genesis> voy a probar con un psdos
<linux-genesis> regularmente siempre las rockolas que me traen esta en windows
<mimecar> busca si tu modelo necesita alguna modificación para ubuntu
<julio> mimecar: ok buscare gracias
<nejode> Julian, ¿no será que el gnome power manager no está bajando la frecuencia del CPU?
<mimecar> julio: usa el live cd durante un tiempo
<mimecar> si no pasa lo mismo, es algún fallo de configuración
<linux-genesis> pero me gusta este desafio
<mimecar> linux-genesis: centrate en las preguntas de ubuntu
<nejode> Julio digo jejeje
<julio> nejode: como configuro eso?
<mimecar> julio: tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<nejode> julio, primero tienes que ver  si tu procesador está full o controlado
<nejode> julio, haz click derecho en un panel...
<nejode> ...agregar al panel...
<linux-genesis> has utilizado la laptop con otro sistema operativo?
<nejode> ...monitor de frecuencia del cpu
<linux-genesis> tiene las mismas reacciones?
<linux-genesis> prueba descargar algunas distros para probar
<julio> <linux-genesis: lo use con windows 7
<linux-genesis> inclusive por ahi hay uno de windwos si tienes dudas
<julio> y no calentaba tanto pero no me gusta el windows
<Julian> nejode, de que hablas
<julio> linux-genesis: son 7 procesadores como puedo hacer para controlar los 7?
<mimecar> un portatil con 7 núcleos?
<linux-genesis> uuy
<linux-genesis> es posible algo asi?
<nejode> Julian, disculpa brother, era con julio
<julio> linux-genesis: es una i7
<mimecar> julio: eso lo cambia bastante
<mimecar> no se si tendrás soporte completo en linux
<erUSUL> i7 no significa 7 nucleos; si pueden ser 4 cores con HT = 8 nucleos
<julio> erUSUL:si perdon me equivoque
<linux-genesis> julio tiene razon mimecar, tienes que checar el soporte
<linux-genesis> ya sabes los monopolios hijos de gates, olvidan a linux
<julio> linux-genesis: si entonces a seguir navegando en busca nomas
<Ubux> julio has echo lo que expuso nejode para ver las frecuencias de tu cpu?
<linux-genesis> prueba lo que te esta diciendo Ubux, para ver que es lo que te consume mas recursos de la maquina, si existe alguna aplicacion de arranque que no te hayas dado cuenta
<linux-genesis> prueba con otra distro de linux
<linux-genesis> por ejemplo linuxmint, semejante a ubuntu o tuquito
<linux-genesis> para ver que sucede
<linux-genesis> o descarga el nuevo ubuntu en la pagina oficial
<julio> Ubux: justo estaba en eso y todos los nucleos estan en performance
<julio> como puedo hacer para cambiar todos a conservative
<Ubux> puedes acceder a las opciones del applet
<julio> Ubux: como hago eso perdon es soy pricipiante aun
<erUSUL> julio: haz click en al applet
<julio> erUSUL: tengo q cambiar procesador por procesador
<erUSUL> julio: no
<erUSUL> julio: bueno en realidad no se con el i7. el que yo tengo no pude tener un governor diferente por cada nucleo asi que cambiando uno se cambian los dos
<julio> erUSUL: por q estaba viendo cambio uno voy a otro y esta con el otro valor aun
<erUSUL> julio: haz esto « for cpu in {0..7}; do sudo cpufreq-set -c "$cpu" -g ondemand; done »
<erUSUL> a ver que tal
<julio> erUSUL: me sale: sudo: cpufreq-set: command not found
<erUSUL> julio: prueba « for cpu in {0..7}; do sudo cpufreq-selector -c "$cpu" -g ondemand; done »
<julio> erUSUL: si lo cambia gracias
<mimecar> julio: ahora tendrás menos calor y menor rendimiento
<erUSUL> ondemand deberia dar el mismo rendimiento; el "powersave" es el que da menos rendimento y menos calor
<julio> erUSUL: gracias y una pregunta cada vez q reinicie el equipo eso hago?
<erUSUL> no entiendo porque no se pone ondemand por defecto la verdad
<Ubux> problemas acpi
<nejode> erUSUL, la verdad es que no lo entiendo tampoco, por defecto es ondemand
<erUSUL> /boot/config-2.6.32-26-generic:CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y <<<<< esto es del todo inexplicable
<erUSUL> gracias a diso yo uso mi propio kernel ;P
<erUSUL> dios*
<erUSUL> bueno a ver ... he investigado al parecer se cambia a ondemand con "/etc/init.d/ondemand"
<erUSUL> julio: no tienes ese archivo ?
<julio> erUSUL: lo vere
<julio> erUSUL: si lo tengo
<erUSUL> julio: y tiene permisos de ejecucion?
<julio> erUSUL: como puedo ver eso??
<Ubux> click derecho
<erUSUL> julio: ls -l /etc/init.d/ondemand
<erUSUL> julio: si sale verde si los tiene ;P
<julio> si me salio verde?
<julio> me salio verde
<erUSUL> julio: entonces no entiendo por que; tienes performance...
<Ubux> Tal vez si haces pegas el contenido de ondemand, se puede ver si hay algo raro
<adrian15c> erUsul: Podria estar en verde pero que desde los rc no estuviera enlazado (o como esté ahora en. Ubuntu con el upstart o el plymouth que he perdido la cuenta)
<Waylnd> Hola a todos
<Waylnd> gente culta y trabajadora de #ubuntu-es
<julio> erUSUL: cada q reinicio se pone performance
<Waylnd> tengo 2 consultas,
<Waylnd> instale los servicios de samba, mis carpetas y demas se comparten bien en mi red local, ahora quiero compartir una unidad ntfs pero como hago eso?
<Waylnd> aparentemente al estar montada no tiene permisos de lectura o escritura en la red.
<nejode> erUSUL, Julio, puede ser una configuración de la BIOS
<Waylnd> la otra pregunta trillada es que en la pc de mi madre tiene una nvidia 8400gs de esas viejitas le puse maverick y al activar los controladores recomendados al iniciaar la pantalla se pone en negro, el driver es el 260.x.x.x con uno anterior a ese el 256.x.x.x si funciona, cual es el problema?
<julio> muchisimas gracias por su ayuda
<julio> q tengan una buena noche
<Waylnd> alguien me puede orientar si tuviera la amabilidad por fa!
<CdK1> HI *
<CdK1> consulta
<CdK1> alguien ha quemado el activate.iso -xbox- bajo UBUNTU?
<gato> che como es esto?
<gato> es chat o so bost?
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
<gato> alguien no es bost aka?
<Waylnd> je
<Waylnd> que paso gato.
<gato> jaja che soy nuevo en esto
<gato> pero este chat es de linux oficial?=
<cousteau> de ubuntu, creo que en principio sí
<gato> aaaa...
<gato> gracias muchos
<gato> este chat es para solucionar problemas?
<cousteau> sí
<gato> aaaa
<gato> aaa
<gato> alguien tiene problemas con flhast ??
<gato> me chupa tda la pc
<cousteau> gato: sí, flash no es muy bueno
<cousteau> sobre todo para vídeos de youtube... te recomiendo abrir la carpeta /tmp, ahí se guarda una copia del vídeo que estás viendo
<gato> aaa.....
<cousteau> (con flash 10.1, con el 10.2 ya no)
<gato> aa si mejoraron un poco
<cousteau> y lo abres con lo que sea; yo uso el gnome-mplayer que va bastante bien
<gato> pero el de 64 bist anda mal
<Waylnd> o usa minitube
<Waylnd> o mirotv
<gato> aa
<gato> si uso minitube
<Waylnd> alguien me ayuda?
<Waylnd> ya pregunte hace un buen rato xD
<gato> que cosa?
<Waylnd> instale los servicios de samba, mis carpetas y demas se comparten bien en mi red local, ahora quiero compartir una unidad ntfs pero como hago eso?
<Waylnd> aparentemente al estar montada no tiene permisos de lectura o escritura en la red.
<gato> ajaja me mataste ni idea
<gato> de eso
<gato> soy mas novqato que bilgates usando fedora
<gato> novato
<Waylnd> la otra pregunta trillada es que en la pc de mi madre tiene una nvidia 8400gs de esas viejitas le puse maverick y al activar los controladores recomendados al iniciaar la pantalla se pone en negro, el driver es el 260.x.x.x con uno anterior a ese el 256.x.x.x si funciona, cual es el problema?
<CuriousX> Waylnd:
<Waylnd> si
<CuriousX> tenes una maquina donde tenes corriendo samba y queres montar el disco con permisos de lectura escritura ?
<Waylnd> ya esta montado
<Waylnd> osea la particion ntfs ya esta
<Waylnd> el detalle es al compartir una carpeta de esa particion
<Waylnd> al entrar desde otra maquina veo la unidad y todo pero no me deje ni entrar en ella.
<xubuntu247> hola
<Waylnd> holas
<cousteau> Waylnd: tendrá que ver con los permisos, los discos pertenecen al grupo plugdev, y a lo mejor los que vengan de samba no están en el grupo plugdev
<Waylnd> como cheko eso?
<xubuntu247> estoy termiando de instalar xubunto
<xubuntu247> es la primera vez en linux
<xubuntu247> se pueden hacer consultas por aqui?
<Waylnd> por que la carpeta publica en el /home si escribe y se lee normal en la red siendo esa particion un ext4
<Waylnd> pero al montar un ntfs y compartir una carpeta que este dentro ya es otra la historia
<cousteau> xubuntu247: para eso está el canal :)
<xubuntu247> me alegra saberlo
<xubuntu247> gracias y seguro paso de nuevo en un rato
<xubuntu247> saludos para todos!
<Waylnd> jeje oks xubuntu247
<Waylnd> xfce trae un bonito tema
<Waylnd> bluebird
<Waylnd> en su version 10.10 de xubuntu
<xubuntu247> vamos a ver con que me encuetro
<xubuntu247> todavia sigue descargando actualizaciones
<gato> che KDE es mas bonito que Gnome
<gato> va me parece pero gnome es mas estable
<gato> :P
<Waylnd> eso es muy cierto
<Waylnd> ademas gnome se hizo para un entorno sencillo y amigable
<Waylnd> es ligero y muy personalizable.
<Waylnd> KDE es algo pesadin
<CuriousX> Waylnd: proba cambiando los permisos de la carpeta con la que tenes problemas de esta manera ---> sudo chmod o+rw <carpeta>
<CuriousX> Waylnd: tambien pude ser que tu usuario no esta en el grupo <samba>
<Waylnd> tu crees sea permisos?
<Waylnd> a ver voy a probar
<CuriousX> enrealidad no entiendo mucho de samba nunca lo use XD solo estoy adivinando =Ppero si te boy a pasar un ejemplo de lo que hago con samba
<CuriousX> esto hago con samba pero de manera remota nunca lo use localmente =( ---> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/4541/dump.png
<cousteau> CuriousX: inexplicablemente, a pesar de no estar usando aceleración gráfica con el GPU, parece que lo de /etc/adobe/mms.cfg ha hecho algo
<CuriousX> Waylnd: costeau tambien te ayudo mas arriba pero no se muy bien de que se trata lo que dice =(
<CuriousX> cousteau: XD me alegro bro
<CuriousX> si a mi me sirbio tambien =)
<Waylnd> ya veo.
<cousteau> no, bueno... dije que tendría que ver con los permisos
<cousteau> si vas a compartir todo el disco, a lo mejor en el fstab te conviene cambiar el propietario del disco de plugdev (nº 46) al número que sea samba
<CuriousX> claro si para tambien que pueden ser lo permisos =) o que no esta en grupo pero lo mio es teoria nada mas
<cousteau> o algo así
<Waylnd> http://goo.gl/CVOzS
<Waylnd> algo asi es mi escenario
 * cousteau dice no a los acortadores de direcciones
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-12
<xuzas> buenas!
<Scott_Pilgrim^^> xuzas, hi
 * Scott_Pilgrim^^ listen zoe - via lactea
<Scott_Pilgrim^^> a k buena rola
<xuzas> alguien me puede decir que quiere decir esta salida? http://pastebin.com/2xN1mvzd
<xuzas> me sale cada vez intento instalar algo
<xuzas> no se que hacerle a eso... creo que tiene que ver con algunos paquetes que faltan por instalar para el java
<Scott_Pilgrim^^> .
<CuriousX> xuzas intenta ---> sudo apt-get clean ---> eh intenta intalar otra cosa para ver si funciono
<xuzas> ok, voy a probar
<xuzas> aunque acabo de intentar eliminar desde synaptic todo lo que tenga de java...
<CuriousX> ok
<ross_> saludos Curioux,,,  cómo estás?
<ross_> arquijuv
<CuriousX> Hola amigo bien =) tus cosas ?
<ross_> ahi vamos,, de a poco,,,
<xuzas> aun me sale el mismo error en terminal
<xuzas> dice que "se encontraron errores al procesar man-db"
<CuriousX> no te creo el manual del programa... como fue que te paso esto bro ?
<xuzas> mm...¿?¿ nidea!
<xuzas> yo quiero deshacerme del java, no me interesa
<xuzas> y su manual menos aun. pero se empeña en tener el manual instalado...
<CuriousX> que problema bro... como fue ? desde que desinstalaste java y empezaron los problemas ?
<xuzas> no
<xuzas> hace unos dias mande instalar desde apt-get varios paquetes java, pero no se descargaron todos e instalo igualmente el resto
<xuzas> y cuando quise volver a instalar algo... me salio ese mensaje. dice que  el subproceso /usr/bin/dpkg devuelve un error codigo (1)
<CuriousX> y si pones ---> sudo aptitude install -f
<xuzas> asi, sin mas argumento?
<CuriousX> sip
<xuzas> no sera demasiado... "agresivo"?
<CuriousX> por ?
<CuriousX> te mostro algo ?
<xuzas> si
<CuriousX> pasa la captura
<xuzas> esta entretenido con el openoffice
<CuriousX> por que openoffice depende de java
<xuzas> y habla de dejar dependencias sin resolver, cosas de java runtime environment
<CuriousX> o lo usa mejor dicho no se como explicarme =P
<CuriousX> mejor pasa la captura
<xuzas> es que dice "Dejar las siguientes dependencias sin resolver:"
<xuzas> le digo que no, entonces?
<CuriousX> decile que si que las resuelva
<xuzas> bueno, ya esta trabajando. confio en que eso resuelva el conflicto...
<CuriousX> no valla a ser que nos pase como me paso ayer con un user que queria instalar una impresora y tenia problemas con "libcups2" (la impresora le pedia "libcupsys2") entonces yo me fije que era ese "libcups2" con "aptitude search" decia algo de que era para impresoras entonces le dije ---> sudo apt-get remove --purge libcups2 && sudo ap-get install libcupsys2 ----> le desinstalo todo lo que es todo el escritorio los paneles los iconos los menus no le dejp
<xuzas> jajajajajaja
<xuzas> una vez me paso algo similar, pero no tan exagerao
<xuzas> quise instalar xfce en ubuntu y me elimino todo el gnome, junto con los programas que suele traer (openoffice, juegos, iconos y demas...)
<CuriousX> =O
<xuzas> por cierto, no me gusta nada xfce
<xuzas> prefiero lxde
<CuriousX> el user me decia si te tubiera al lado ya te hubiera matado XD
<CuriousX> pero le solucione la metida de pata =)
<xuzas> jajajajajajaja
<xuzas> como dice una amiga mia... "lo que cuenta es la intencion"
<TTNK> xfce leia que consume recursos casi como gnome y la verdad es que es mas feo e incomodo que gnome :S ha
<xuzas> es feo de coj*nes
<CuriousX> tal cual lo que cuenta es la intencion XD
<xuzas> pero consume menos que gnome, aunque lxde consume bastante menos
<xuzas> yo probe varios, y me quedo con lxde
<TTNK> xuzas: pues no mucho menos, casi consumen lo mismo xfce y gnome
<xuzas> (es en el que estoy actualmente)
<TrueNhero> actualice ahorita a 10.10, si reinicio se me eliminan los temporales de .cache???
<xuzas> es búfalo o es mamut?
<sancochito> saludos
<sancochito> a ver
<xuzas> saludos
<sancochito> ¿cómo es posible que mi reflex CANON EOS 350D funcionara perfectamente en intrepid ibex y en lucid 64 no hay manera?
<sancochito> he hecho lsusb y la reconoce pero de ahí a descargar las fotos
<xuzas> wOW!!
<sancochito> las cosas se complica
<sancochito> n
<xuzas> mi colega se ha comprao la misma hace una semana :D
<sancochito> buena cam
<sancochito> aunque dudo que sea ese modelo, no es que sea viejo, es prehistórico
<sancochito> :P
<xuzas> es una canon eos
<xuzas> no se exactamente el codigo de modelo
<sancochito> 400, 500
<sancochito> la 350D está descatalogada desde hace un par de años
<xuzas> pero es un modelo reciente y esta muy, pero que muy bien
<sancochito> canon, nikon da igual
<sancochito> tienen tantas cosas que hasta les sobran
<xuzas> con esa camara, retratar  a allguien es como dispararle con un rifle :|
<sancochito> bueno, depende
<xuzas> la verdad es que si
<sancochito> es totalmente automática o totalmente manual
<sancochito> lo que quieras
<sancochito> pero no sé que pasa que en Lucid no pita
<sancochito> de funcionar a las mil maravillas a no tirar
<sancochito> jdoer
<xuzas> decia lo del rifle porque parece que apunta con una mira laser a la cara del retratado y se siente retroceso con el flash jajajajaja
<sancochito> ni me la monta el sistema :S
<sancochito> así no voy a poder presumir de software libre
<sancochito> :S
<sancochito> Me sale el siguiente mensaje
<sancochito> Se ha producido un error en la biblioteca de entrada-salida ('No se pudo trabar el dispositivo'): La cámara ya está en uso.
<xuzas> seguro que en windows te la detecta automaticamente al echufar
<sancochito> hace unos dos años si
<sancochito> pero no he vuelto a probar desde entonces
<sancochito> aunque tal y como estan yendo las cosas tendré que regresar a win
<xuzas> igual te falta algun paquete de lo que sea... pero yo no tengo ni idea de nada, soy otro ignorante mas del monton
<sancochito> el sistema me la detecta pero de ahí a descargar las fotos
<sancochito> pfff
<TecladoZurdo> por que no usas la maquina virtual para la camara
<sancochito> tengo que sacar la tarjeta
<xuzas> ...o lleva las fotos a revelar a la tienda
<sancochito> para eso las revelo yo
<sancochito> con ufraw
<sancochito> en todo caso imprimir alguna en tamaño grande
<TTNK> sancochito: pues de sacar la tarjeta y leerla  en linux a volver a windows, creo que tu decision de volver a microsoft es la mas adecuada :D heheheheh
<xuzas> deberiamos volver todos al origen
<sancochito> ya, eso es lo que hago normalmente pero es una solución poco elegante
<sancochito> y la tarjeta es de pinchos, parecido a una cpu y no es cuestión de estar sacando y metiendo
<xuzas> comprar un carrete de 30 fotos, gastarlas todos y repetir fotos por si acaso salen mal, ir a la tienda a revelarlas, esperar, poder enmarcarlas sin problemas... antes las fotos tenian mas valor, hoy en dia ya no valen nada.
<sancochito> lo que no entiendo es que de funcionar perfectamente a no hacerlo no es un paso adelante, precisamente
<tailsn00b> hola
<sancochito> en eso tienes razón
<sancochito> pero además de caro cabía la posibilidad de que no sirviera ninguna
<tailsn00b> es posible que alguien me ayude a traducir algo
<xuzas> que idioma?
 * hashashin nas
<TrueNhero> buenas ayuda The file '/media/Rhino 4.0 CD1/SiGNMAKER/Rhinoceros.4.0.SR-2.KEYGEN-X-FORCE.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<TTNK> TrueNhero: lo que dice es que te acabas de infectar con un virus por practicar la pirateria, y que no vengas aqui a hablar de eso, bye
<dzup2> quieto!
<TrueNhero> The file '/media/Paint.E.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<xuzas> ajjajajajajajajajjaaj
<xuzas> que cabr*on
<TrueNhero> jajaja
<Dev_Josh> denle kick a TrueNhero
<TrueNhero> TTNK
<TTNK> dzup2: troll!!!
<xuzas> a la pira!
<TrueNhero> Dev_Josh: porq T_T
<Dev_Josh> por trollear
<xuzas> saquen el cucal!
<TrueNhero> cucal?? que es esa merde?
<TrueNhero> ubuntu 10.10 todo un 10
<dzup2> TrueNhero: ocupas chmod +x /los/programas.exe
<dzup2> wine elprograma.exe
<TrueNhero> dzup2 y para todos los exe
<xuzas> Cucal:: mata-cucarachas en esprai
<TrueNhero> xuzas: jajajaajajaja
<xuzas> no sabia que por tener un keygen en el pc se es "pirata"
<TTNK> :S
<CuriousX> RMS dice que piratas son los que andan en varcos asaltando otros varcos y buscando tesoros enterrados XD
<xuzas> y arrasando ciudades costeras y matando y violando todo lo que se les cruce por delante
<xuzas> eso son piratas
<TTNK> porque escriben tan mal aca? les recomiendo que tengan un diccionario a la mano, es bueno tener una ortografía decente
<dzup2> TrueNhero:  seria find /media/*.exe -exec chmod +x {} \     <--no se si jale
<TTNK> hoygannnnnnnnnnnn
<CuriousX> falto ";" a lo ultimo me parece
<xuzas> jajajajajajaja
<dzup2> TrueNhero: find /media/*.exe -exec chmod +x {} \;     entonces asi?
<CuriousX> va creo no se
<plastigale> buenas noches, tengo una pregunt ahe intentado instalar ubuntu 9.10 en mi equipo lo instala perfecto pero cuando ya reinicia par aingresar se que en antes de pedir el uduario se queda ahi y no ingresa que puede ser memoeria tiene una 1gb
<xuzas> eso de ahi parece chino
<xuzas> de lo mas completo
<plastigale> y ya me sale que la version no esta soportada que actulice la nueva
<xangua> plastigale: ya probaste con versiones más recientes¿ la actual o la LTS¿
<dzup2> quizas instalo la 64bits y usted es i386 solo?
<Cibort> LTS RULZ!
<TTNK> que es lts?
<TTNK> es el modelo de ubuntu de paga?
<adrigm> hola
<Cibort> Long Time Support
<Cibort> O algo asi
<Cibort> En ingles
<CuriousX> Long time support
<dzup2> y to pense que hera LaTeSt
<adrigm> puedo mreguntar una duda de routers que no esta directamente relacionada con ubuntu?
<Cibort> TTNK es el Ubuntu con soporte extendido
<songer> y cual no tiene saoporte extendido?
<songer> Cibort, ]
<TTNK> ohhhhh gracias
<plastigale> muchas gracias
<TTNK> cada dia aprendo algo nuevo
<xuzas> no era "Long Term Support"..?
<xuzas> TTNK, te queda muchisimo por aprender! jajajajajajajajajajjajaa
<songer> mipregunta es, cual ubuntu no tiene lts
<xuzas> (notese el tono sarcastico)
<xangua> !lts | songer
<kubot> songer: LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<TTNK> xuzas: si es o que voe
<songer> lo entiendo perfectamente, pero como dicen lts rules
<TTNK> veo
<TrueNhero> hay una manera mas facil de aceptar la ejecucion de exes ,  is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<songer>  entonces supongo que existe una que no es lts
<torrento> 10.10 no es lts
<songer> 10.04 si loes
<Hardcell> TrueNhero, y cuál es esa manera?
<xuzas> joder, y dale con los ejecutables
<songer> y la siguinte despues de 10.10 si sera lts?
<TrueNhero> Hardcell:  me falto el signo de pregunta...
<Hardcell> TrueNhero, ok :-)
<TTNK> como se si mi version es lts?
<xangua> TrueNhero: clic derecho>propiedades>permiso>marcar como ejecutables
<TrueNhero> 10.10 rulea
<TrueNhero> xangua:  tks
<xangua> tks¿¿
<torrento> yo uso 10.10
<TrueNhero> xangua: No se pudieron cambiar los permisos de «FORCE.exe»: Error al establecer permisos: Sistema de solo lectura, y ejecute nautilus con sudo
<xangua> buena idea ejecutar nautilus con sudo......
<xangua> no se que programa estás tratando de correr TrueNhero
<xangua> !gksu | TrueNhero
<kubot> TrueNhero: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<TrueNhero> xangua si, fue gksudo nautilus
<torrento> TrueNhero> click sobre el exe propiedades , solapa permisos, ejecutar esta aplicacione como su fuera un programa. luego en terminal sudo nautilus los buscas y dos cliks SIEMPRE Y CUENDO TENGAS WINE
<xangua> otro que usa sudo nautilus...
<TTNK> "sudo nautilus" es la onda
<xuzas> ai nooooo...!!!
<xuzas> peligro!
<torrento> no veo el por que de usar exes en linux
<CuriousX> torrento: rlz
<torrento> xuzas que te paso?
<torrento> rlz? que
<torrento> curiousx no entendi
<xuzas> algo me duele en el alma, cuando veo tanto .exe en sistemas linux
<TTNK> torrento: pero si tu linux los usa a diario con mono
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<torrento> con mono que?
<torrento> yo no usa nada de exe
<torrento> de echo tire todo lo de win a la vereda
<TTNK> torrento: investiga que es mono y que extension utilizan las aplicaciones que corren sobre e
<CuriousX> para buscar alternativas a programas que corren en guinchot visitar ---> http://www.linuxappfinder.com/
<CuriousX> arriba a la derecha hay un buscador donde pones el nombre del programa privativo que quieren =)
<torrento> TTNK mono es lenguaje C# y el tema de los exe los corren a voluntad no se auto ejecutan en ubuntu asi que EXE FUEERAAAAA
<torrento> no hay que ser cul... rot... hay que buscar alternativas!!!
<torrento> hay milesssssssssss
<TTNK> torrento: seguro que no se autoejecutan? te recomiendo que le investigues un poco mas
<adrigm> el pryecto mono es un port de la plataforma .NET a unix
<adrigm> no C#
<adrigm> aunque entre lo que trae se incluye un compilador de C#, eso si
<torrento> pero no viene ni instalado ni ejecuta exes si que lo sepamos
<torrento> en mi ubuntu no hay un solo exe
<TTNK> torrento: hehehehehehe que iluso eres :D
<adrigm> genera ejecutables, obviamenente no .exe que son ejecutables de windows
<adrigm> genera ejecutables para unix
<torrento> yo hablo de exe
<adrigm> un exe es un ejecutable de windows
<torrento> adrign tiene mucho conocimiento TTNK mejor leelo
<TTNK> torrento: tienes instalado tomboy?
<adrigm> en sistemas unix no se pueden ejecutar
<torrento> naaaaaaa
<TTNK> torrento: si tienes razon, yo no se nada de nada :D
<torrento> no me guta tomboy
<adrigm> tomboy esta escrito con Mono
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<adrigm> ahora hay un port, gnotes
<adrigm> escrito en c++
<xuzas> ubuntu viene con muchas cosas inutiles, ejemplo:: tomboy
<torrento> pero no son exes mijoooooooooo
<torrento> son ejecutables pero no exessssssss
<adrigm> xuzas, que tu no lo uses o la convierte en inutiles
<xuzas> se ve que te gusta el tomboy jaja
<torrento> yo no toco un exe por mas libre que sea
<adrigm> no, no me gusta
<adrigm> prefiero basket
<TTNK> xuzas: tomboy es utilisimo, por lo menos para mi, yo uso gnote-lite y le faltan algunas utilidades de tomboy, sin embargo prefiero utilizar este fork
<adrigm> pero, respeto al que le gusta gnotes y no lo llamo inutil
<CuriousX> yo tambien juego al basquet =P
<CuriousX> aunque mejor al futbol
<xuzas> yo soy mas de la petanc
<xuzas> a
<torrento> che probaron el applet x-tile? ta bastante lindo
<CuriousX> yo nop
<TrueNhero> como añado directorios a "copiar a" de nautilus???
<torrento> te autodistribuye las ventanas
<torrento> o_o
<torrento> describi mejor que queres hacer
<adrigm> me gusta mejor la manera de distribuirlas de windows 7
<adrigm> la arrastras a un lado del escritorio y te ajusta la ventana
<torrento> fuera winchot 7
<adrigm> fuera de donde? xD
<torrento> de todos lados!!! windows es basura
<adrigm> mm no lo creo, dentro de las opciones comerciales, me parece la mejor opcion
<compuone> Hola que tal
<adrigm> Windows 7 es un buen SO
<compuone> como estan
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<torrento> la comercialidad no es una opcion
<torrento> las opciones son propiedad de la libertad
<CuriousX> arrestaron a un kaker informatico y lo condenaron a 3 años usando guinbug e un pentium 3 XD
<compuone> como estan ?
<adrigm> torrento, a no? vaya, si quieres lo discutimos en otro canal que aqui no se puede
<CuriousX> esa fue su condena
<adrigm> pero si es una opcion
<compuone> me puedo presentar ?
<compuone> xD
<xuzas> muchas leyes son una mierda
<TTNK> que windows funciona en pentium3? win98?
<xuzas> no
<plastigale> una pregunta una opcion de donde descargar ubuntu 10.4
<xuzas> solo 95
<adrigm> Windows 7 funciona en un p3, comprobado xD
<xuzas> ninguno posterior
<compuone> alo alo alo nadie me habla =(
<xangua> este no es lugar ni para discutir ni para insultar xuzas
<compuone> o no ven mis mensajes ?
<xuzas> ah, perdon. no se a quien insulte
<adrigm> compuone, pon tu duda xD
<xuzas> era a ti, xangua?
<compuone> hola gente me uno a e este canal
<CuriousX> al principio me habia caido bien adrigm ya no =(
<compuone> para a partir de ahora aportar y
<compuone> y compartir
<compuone> pues se muy poco pero hay cosas claves que aprendi
<adrigm> CuriousX, jajaja por que no te caigo bien? porque no digo que windows es una mierda?? jajajaja
<CuriousX> bienvenido compuone =)
<torrento> adrigm cuando uno opta, elige libremente lo que, o que cosa, por eso se llama optar...  windows 7 o el que sea vos podes elegirlo pero si no pagas no lo usas, entonces  no tenes derecho a optar. una opcion es linux que se puede elegir y usar
<xuzas> bienvenido compuone!
<CuriousX> si por eso por que presiento que lo llevas en el alma y no chatiemos mas del tema
<xangua> compuone: puedes compartir con las nenas como adrigm, yo mejor me voy que aquí parece que no saben leer
<compuone> porque tanta agresion
<compuone> no me gusta la agresion
<compuone> por chat
<compuone> xD
<torrento> compuone que necesitas?
<compuone> agrede cualquiera por aqui
<adrigm> torrento, si tienes el dinero es una opcion, nadie te obliga a elegirla, pero es una opcion que depende de otra condicion
<TTNK> torrento: si te expresas tan duramente de windows, y seguro tu utilizas ubuntu, te invito a que investigues mas a fondo el sistema operativo que utilizas, te puedes llevar muchisimas sorpresas
<adrigm> CuriousX, suelo usar linux para trabajar, pero eso no me hace odiar a Windows
<compuone> no por ahora nada
<adrigm> muchos linuxeros odian a Windows porque si y las cosas no son asi, no eras mas pro por decir que windows es una mierda
<compuone> entro para conocer por ahora
<compuone> =)
<torrento> adrigm pagar no es una cion de libertad, es un cotrato privado
<adrigm> y que tienen de malo los contratos privados
<torrento> en efecto windows es una garcha
<torrento> todo claves seriales parches pagar
<adrigm> a mi como autonomo me interesa desarrollar aplicaciones cerradas para empresas especializadas y no solo software libre
<adrigm> torrento, que pasa que no hay parches en el software libre?
<torrento> pero el dia que tu corazon falle seguro vas a rogar por un medico no?
<TTNK> adrigm: pero al mismo tiempo compartes tu codigo con la comunidad de open source? porque seguro que te beneficias bastante de ella y no dudo ni tantito que sirva como cimiento para desarrollar eso que vendes y de lo que vives
<adrigm> churras <---> merinas
<xuzas> pero a que viene tanta discusion..? si todo el mundo sabe que windows es 100% gratuito! lo unico que le interesa a microsfot es que la mayor cantidad de personas posible use su software. luego los ingresos por ventas ya son algo secundario
<adrigm> TTNK, si, y aporto mucho ala comunidad opensource tamb
<adrigm> una cosa no quita a la otra
<TTNK> adrigm: okas, excelente eso
<adrigm> xuzas, windows no es gratuito, es un sistema privado, del que por cierto, yo tengo una licencia
<adrigm> y no soy estupido por poder tenerlo gratix
<xuzas> yo tb la tengo, y me la impusieron
<adrigm> te pusieron un cuchillo en la gargata?
<adrigm> o de que forma te obligaron?
<xuzas> si
<TTNK> microsoft se utiliza porque permite el control total de los gobiernos sobre sus esclavos, osea nosotros
<adrigm> pues denuncialo a la policia
<xuzas> hoy en dia  es muy dificil comprar un ordenador sin pagar por windows, auqnue no lo quieras, te lo venden igual
<adrigm> TTNK, sabes que microsoft es de las empresas que mas aporta al software libre?
<xuzas> que es eso entonces? una MIEEEERDAAAAA
<Cibort> No es tan dificil xuzas
<Cibort> Basta que compres un MAC
<Cibort> Y no pagas por windows
<Cibort> xd
<adrigm> xuzas, el mio me lo monte yo comprando pieza por pieza
<adrigm> sin ningun SO
<torrento> YO PROPONGO QUE QUIENES A POYEN A WINDOWS VAYAN A UN CHAT DE WINDOWS este es un canal de soporte para ubuntu LINUX
<xuzas> un MAC...jajajajaja
<Cibort> En la pagina de Debian, se pueden comprar computadores
<TTNK> osx rules
<adrigm> en el que es de mala educacion gritar, to
<Cibort> Con Linux
<Cibort> Preinstalado
<adrigm> torrento,
<Cibort> Linux Debian, claro
<xuzas> mac es una copia de pago
<TTNK> osx en pc rulea aun mas
<xuzas> y pagar, pagas bastante  con mac
<adrigm> mac es un sistema basado en Unix igual que linux
<adrigm> no una copia
<adrigm> es mas OSX tiene algunos años mas
<adrigm> que linux
<Cibort> Si
<TTNK> osx es mucho mas estable y optimiza mucho mas los recursos que linux
<adrigm> GNU/Linux Debiuan Cibort que se mosquean los debianeros xD
<Cibort> Yo soy debianero
<Cibort> Y no me mosquea xD
<Cibort> Pero si hay unos rayados
<torrento> aguante debian loko
<Cibort> Xd
<torrento> muerte a windows
<adrigm> ajajaj he conocido a algunos que si xD
<Cibort> Yo iguakl
<adrigm> y dale
<xuzas> TTNK, bla, bla, bla
<Cibort> TTNK> osx es mucho mas estable y optimiza mucho mas los recursos que linux
<Cibort> Lo dudo bastante
<adrigm> torrento, Debian es un gran SO de hecho lo uso en el server
<adrigm> pero eso no convierte a WIndows en mierda
<TTNK> Cibort: te lo confirmo
<Cibort> Yo tengo un mac y no se siente que optimice nada
<Cibort> De hecho pasa pegado
<Cibort> Y tengo un Mac OS X Snow Leopard
<Cibort> Pasa pegado
<TTNK> Cibort: bueno, tal vez como los carros tambien depende mucho el piloto que los maneja :D
<Cibort> Procesador Intel Core i5
<Cibort> TTNK, se pagaba desde recien sacado de la caja
<Cibort> Me lo cambiaron
<Cibort> Por si estaba malo
<Cibort> Y volvio a pasar
<Cibort> Hable con un amigo que tiene el mismo, y tambien pasa
<torrento> adri  esta todo bien que te guste windows, ami no, hay gente que no tiene ni dinero ni ganas de pagar cada año or usar la misma cosa, microsoft es el que se encarga de que hoy tengas que comprarte un maquinon,  por que todo cambia cada ano con linux no , con linux usas la pc que tenes ESO CONVIERTE A WINDOWS EN UNA BASURA
<Cibort> Lo devolvi y me compre otro computador con semejantes caracteristicas tecnicas
<Cibort> Muchisimo mas barato
<Cibort> Le meti linux y va... No era la maquina
<Cibort> Ni el piloto
<torrento> ahy tenes
<Cibort> Era el control del avion
<torrento> :)
<dzup2> torrento: tranquilo no es nada personal, no te aseleres
<adrigm> torrento, que tu no puedas pagar uan cosa no la convierte en basura, y es mentira lo de que necesites un maquinon, W7 se adapta al pc yo lo ejecute en un p3
<Cibort> Mac OS X, es una basura
<Cibort> No me compro mas ibooks
<TTNK> se ponen bien locos
<xuzas> era el piloto automatic, que de vez en cuando hay que desconectarlo
<TTNK> Cibort: no confundas el sistema con el hw
<hashashin> ¿hay que hacer algo especial en ubuntu para montar un recurso nfs al inicio más allá de ponerlo en fstab? porque no me lo monta el jodio, manualmente  con mount -a sí va pero al iniciar no.
<adrigm> aqui os encanta decir que todo es basura xD
<torrento> y linux anda hasta en un 486!!!!!
<Cibort> TTNK un computador con un Intel Core i5 con 8 GB, no deberia
<Cibort> De pegarse
<adrigm> hashashin, el driver ntfs-3g
<torrento> de echo linux anda hasta en cassetera!!! por que defendes tanto a chotosoft
<hashashin> pa que?
<xuzas> 8gb... de que?
<hashashin> nfs no ntfs
<adrigm> hashashin, para leer particiones ntfs
<Cibort> TTNK has tenido algun computador Mac?
<adrigm> a nfs
<adrigm> perdon
<xuzas> vaya tonteria
<adrigm> lei mal
<TTNK> si Cibort
<TTNK> Cibort: no digo las cosas nadamas porque si
<xuzas> ahora se ha impuesto la moda retro! yo me vuelvo a mi pentium a secas con 166mhz de cpu y sus 32 de ram
<adrigm> torrento, no lo defiendo, solo digo que no es basura por el hecho de que no sea libre
<hashashin> el recurso se monta bien pero al inicio no, sale como montado pero nana, si no desmonto y lo monto otra vez si va...
<adrigm> alla tu xuzas yo seguire desarrollando en mi i7
<torrento> a vos ten gustaria tener un infarto en la calle y que el medico te diga pageme  o no le salvo la vida?
<xuzas> que materialistas y consumistas
<huevo> pero un g4 cube no te diria que no
<torrento> es mundo es una garcha por lo comercial
<adrigm> que para la Inteligencia Artificial que es a lo que me dedico mejuor un maquinon
<xuzas> "en mi i7" jajajajaja
<adrigm> torrento, ya ocurre
<torrento> hay que ser un toque mas copado y compartir
<adrigm> pago la suguridad social
<adrigm> xDD
<TTNK> torrento: pero eso es harina de otro costal y en eso estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero tu enojo es mas un problema de mentalidad que en si de la calidad del sistema no?
<compuone> todo bien chicos ?
<adrigm> exactamente
<Cibort> <TTNK> Cibort: no digo las cosas nadamas porque si
<Cibort> Con que sistema tubiste?
<Cibort> Tiger?
<Cibort> Leopard?
<torrento> no estoy enojado che
<adrigm> puedes tener cuestiones filosoficas
<Cibort> Snow Leopard?
<Cibort> U otro?
<adrigm> lo que no se puede negar es la calidad del SO
<TTNK> Cibort: tuve un imac en el cambio del sistema 9 al 10 y actualmente uso leopard
<adrigm> por el hecho de que no enra en tu filosofia de uso
<xuzas> si steve jobs es un sarasa
<compuone> alguien hiso el curso de cisco ?
<Cibort> Yo lo encuentro horrible mac
<xuzas> como seran sus clientes...
<Cibort> Tube un Leopard y iba ahi no mas... Y el Snow Leopard...
<huevo> un poco offtopic y tal xD
<Cibort> Para nada...
<Cibort> Horrible
<Cibort> El sistema operativo
<torrento> lo mio no es una filosofia!! me pudrio tanto crack serial licencia contrato patch parche etc etc etc
<xuzas> uii... estaba pensando en voz alta :|
<Cibort> Aun que entre Mac y Windows, prefiero a Mac
<torrento> ya le tome asco mal
<adrigm> torrento, tanto crack?
<adrigm> si vas de pirata por la vida
<TTNK> Cibort: pero es un unix, debajo de lo bonito y funcional que es osx, ademas tienes un unis sumamente estable a mi parecer, no se que le vez de horrible
<adrigm> es lo que hay
<adrigm> la pirateria es una mierda
<torrento> si no queres pagar lo tenes qe crackear
<adrigm> si quieres SO comercial PAGALO
<adrigm> y no digas que es una mierda
<adrigm> poruqe no lo puedes pagar
<torrento> no es por que no lo puedo pagar, sino por que no es ni el 3 % de lo que es ubuntu
<Cibort> TTNK, de acuerdo el sistema operativo darwin, basado en unix es bueno, no lo niego
<huevo> TTNK, el necesitar de itunes para poder pasar las canciones a un reproductor mp3 como un ipad nano lo veo una barbaridad xD
<TrueNhero> un gestor de clipboard porfavor
<xuzas> windows es gratis, mac os tb!
<adrigm> torrento, que tiene mejor Ubuntu que windows? xDDD
<xuzas> uUuH..!!
<Cibort> Pero el entorno Mac OS X es el que arruina todo
<torrento> ubuntu entra en un celular en una pc antigua e una nueva   en una sd en un pendrive  windows entra en el disco y a duras penas
<xuzas> es feisisisiismoo
<TTNK> torrento: ahi si acabas de decir una barbaridad, windows no creo que sea mejor que ubuntu la verdad
<torrento> TODO
<Cibort> Windows?
<Cibort> xd
<Cibort> Windows 98 entra y corre
<Cibort> De maravillas en PC viejos
<Cibort> xD
<adrigm> xDDDDD
<huevo> eso es como decirles delicadamente a los clientes que no saben usar un ordenador xD
<torrento> BUE LISTO hasta aca llego
<TTNK> Cibort: no solo corre de maravilla, corre mcuho mejor que ubuntu
<Cibort> Windows 3.1 o 1.1 corre en cualquiera
<adrigm> torrento, si esa es tu defensa de ubuntu no tengo nada mas que añadir
<Cibort> xd
<adrigm> xDDD
<huevo> el problema no es de la flecha ni del arco
<torrento> vayan a jugar con bill gates entonces
<torrento> saludetes
<adrigm> jajaja
<adrigm> en fin
<Cibort>  <TTNK> Cibort: no solo corre de maravilla, corre mcuho mejor que ubuntu <------- En otras palabras... Tu lo has dicho
<Cibort> XD
<Cibort> Pero para esas cosas
<Cibort> Esta puppy
<adrigm> Ubuntu es un gran SO
<adrigm> pero Windows me parece mejor
<Cibort> Gran gran... No...
<xuzas> puppy
<huevo> tanto como gran xD
<adrigm> y si que me la juego al decirlo en esta canal
<adrigm> xD
<Cibort> Prefiero Debian
<xuzas> esta muy bienn pa usarlo 5min
<Cibort> Mucho mas estable
<TTNK> a mi no me parece bueno para nada
<adrigm> debian == ubuntu
<adrigm> que tienen de difertente?
<xuzas> luego ya saltan los defectos desde la pantalla!
<adrigm> 4 interfaces?
<adrigm> xD
<huevo> para escritorio si vienes de debian es cómodo
<Cibort> <adrigm> debian == ubuntu <---------- Noob
<adrigm> Cibort, si, soy un noob
<adrigm> dime la s diferencias tu que eres experto
<Cibort> Mira
<huevo> apt-get o aptitude
<huevo> su o sudo
<huevo> xD
<Cibort> Ve a  #Debian-es
<Cibort> Y repiteles
<Cibort> Eso
<Cibort> ;)
<adrigm> no dimelas tu
<adrigm> que eres el que me ha llamado noob
<Cibort> No, repiteselos
<Cibort> Para que te hechen a insultos
<Cibort> Que yo me contengo
<adrigm> no, te contengas hombre que eso es malo
<adrigm> luego se te queda todo dentro
<adrigm> y te sientes mal
<adrigm> xDD
<Cibort> LOL
<adrigm> te digo yo las diferencia si quieres:
<xuzas> para algunas cosas me es mucho mas comodo debian que ubuntu
<Cibort> Ubuntu esta basado en Debian, y depende en su totalidad de el
<huevo> para servidores prefiero debian de cajón
<Cibort> Si Debian de un dia a otro
<adrigm> interfaces graficas para ocnfigurar cosas
<Cibort> Se cierra el proyecto
<adrigm> ubuntu se ha cargado el init()
<Cibort> Ubuntu muere
<adrigm> poco mas
<adrigm> xD
<Cibort> Ubuntu no tiene un gestor de paquetes propio
<adrigm> debian es un proyecto que no puede cerrar porque lo mantiene la comunidad
<Cibort> El que ocupa es .deb, que esta soportado por debian
<Cibort> Si debian no avanza
<adrigm> la comunidad que manitene debian es la misma que mantiene ubuntu
<adrigm> xD
<Cibort> Ubuntu tampoco
<adrigm> Cibort, bastante discutible cuando es ubuntu la que ultimamente hace avanzar a debian
<Cibort> Ubuntu tiene mucho de Debian
<adrigm> es ubuntu la que esta actualizando paquetes de debian constantemente
<adrigm> ybuntu is debian
<Cibort> Y Ubuntu esta basado en una version inestable de debian
<adrigm> ya lo he dicho
<Cibort> Es cierto que ubuntu tiene sus propias cosas
<adrigm> no es que tenga mucho es que son el mismo SO
<adrigm> con arreglos
<adrigm> xDD
<Cibort> <adrigm> Cibort, bastante discutible cuando es ubuntu la que ultimamente hace avanzar a debian
<Cibort> Te equivocas
<TrueNhero> ayudemen
<adrigm> me equivoco?
<xuzas> dioss... que tonterias
<Cibort> Tienes que ordenar las cosas
<huevo> Debian saca release cada 3 años
<Cibort> Ubuntu es un Debian modificado
<xuzas> ubuntu, debian... para cada funcion una aplicacion
<Cibort> <huevo> Debian saca release cada 3 años <------- Como odio eso
<huevo> luego tienes a la gente que permanece en sid siempre... xD
<TrueNhero> oigan con ubuntu one tengo una giga en la nube para guardar lo que kiera??
<xuzas> ubuntu podra ser un derivado de debian, pero las diferencias son grandes
<Cibort> Cada vez el proyecto debian esta mas abandonado
<xuzas> no, solo porno
<TrueNhero> jajja
<Cibort> Cuando Ubuntu tenga su propio gestor de paquetes
<Cibort> Independiente de Debian
<huevo> para ir en sid ponte ubuntu, aunque los puristas odian sudo como la peste
<huevo> xD
<Cibort> Sera un GRAN sistema operativo
<adrigm> apt es un gran sistema de paquetes
<adrigm> no veo porque cambiarlo
<Cibort> Pero es de Debian
<Cibort> No de ubuntu
<adrigm> y dale
<Cibort> Esa es la diferencia
<adrigm> NO es de Debian
<adrigm> es SOftware Libre
<adrigm> no te equivoques
<Cibort> Logico que es software libre
<Cibort> Pero es de debian
<Cibort> Por ejemplo
<huevo> apt-get tiene un problema, es que no borra dependencias al eliminar paquetes, para eso tienes aptitude :-)
<adrigm> pues ya está como si lo quiere usar microsoft
<adrigm> para windowws phone 8
<torrento> si es de debian es de ubuntu por que ubuntu es debian
<adrigm> aptitude es apt al fin y al cabo
<Cibort> El rpm es de Red Hat, pero por ejemplo OpenSUSE
<Cibort> Tiene su propio
<Cibort> rpm
<Cibort> Sin depender de Red Hat
<Cibort> Ahora deb es de Debian y Ubuntu lo ocupa solamente
<adrigm> y? que cada uno haga lo que quiera
<Cibort> Asi como Fedora
<adrigm> ....
<adrigm> que NO es de  Debian cojones
<Cibort> Ocupa rpm de Red Hat y no el de OpenSUSE
<adrigm> que es del que quiera usarlo
<adrigm> respetando la licencia
<adrigm> ....
<huevo> yo me instalo los paquetes debian con alien de rpm xDDDDD
<torrento> se tornaron inteligentes de golpe?
<Cibort> jajajajaja huevo yo igual
<adrigm> huevo, y yo compilando el codigo fuente
<adrigm> casa uno como quiera xD
<moreback> yo me hago mis propios debian/rules
<Cibort> adrigm no entiendes mi punto
<moreback> y mis specs tb
<moreback> :-P
<Cibort> Esta bien que sea software libre
<Cibort> Cualquiera puede ocuparlo
<adrigm> no el que no entiendes eres tu diciendo que ubuntu debe hacerse un sistema de paquetes propios porque apt es de debian
<Cibort> Pero Debian es de Debian, no asi como rpm de Red Hat, ya que hay otros que tienen su propio rpm
<adrigm> repito
<Cibort> Independientes del original
<adrigm> ubuntu == debian
<Cibort> Ubuntu != Debian
<huevo> el instalador windows para ubuntu viene de guadalinex, por poner un ejemplo
<TTNK> lo pero que le pudo pasar a debian fue tener un hijo
<torrento> stalman dijo:todo es para todo y es de todos
<Cibort> Si torrento
<adrigm> debian tiene muchos hijos
<adrigm> no solo ubuntu
<Cibort> Pero si debian muere
<Cibort> Ubuntu morira en 1 o 2 años
<Cibort> A menos
<Cibort> Que creen un gestor
<Cibort> De paquetes
<adrigm> debian y ubuntu tienen la misma comunidad es lo que no sabeis
<Cibort> Para .deb
<Cibort> Independientes
<torrento> debian no va morir
<Cibort> El anterior de Debian
<adrigm> que los principales dearrolladores/mantenedores
<TTNK> arriba windos
<adrigm> mantienenambos sistemas
<moreback> vivan los .msi
<TTNK> seh
<torrento> debia  no morira por que renacio en ubuntu  SU EVOLUCION
<huevo> micro star international
<huevo> buenos portatiles xD
<torrento> UBUNTU ES DEBIAN
<huevo> torrento ...
<TTNK> torrento: sabias que la gente que no tiene bases o conocimiento para discutir grita tratando de que sus ideas se escuchen cuando en realidad estan completamente vacias y sin sustento?
<torrento> la unica diferencia entre ubuntu y debian es el gnome desktop
<huevo> y van 2
<adrigm> xD
<Dev_Josh> que no hay ningun op por aca?
<dzup2> TTNK: ami no me metas
<Dev_Josh> ban al troll por favor ops
<huevo> pregunta del millon xD ¿cuando alquilas un hosting linux, en que sabor suele venir?
<TTNK> huevo: centos
<torrento> frutilla
<dzup2> nos van a correr a todos si sigues pidiendo ban al troll
 * TTNK pide muy efusivamente tambien que le den ban al troll 
<TTNK> ha
<TTNK> huevo: aunque depende, varia bastante, va a ser un vps? o un compartido? yo en los compartidos que he estado es centos y debian
<huevo> si me alquilara el servidor entero le meto una netinstall xD
<torrento>  torrento: sabias que la gente que no tiene bases o conocimiento para discutir grita tratando de que sus ideas se escuchen cuando en realidad estan completamente vacias y sin sustento?
<torrento> evidentemente te crees muy inteligente
<huevo> don't feed the troll
<Cibort> torrento se habla solo
<Juanantonio> Buenas noches
<Cibort> Hola Juanantonio
<TTNK> y seguro ahora me va a floodear como buen troll :S  hehehehe
<adrigm> es lo que tiene intentar discutir sin argumentos
<adrigm> esta muy bien eso de decir cosas y no demostrarlas
<Dev_Josh> den soporte
<Dev_Josh> en vez de estar con otras cosas
<Cibort> Dev_Josh estoy hace rato
<TTNK> Dev_Josh: ok cual es tu problema
<Juanantonio> ¿Me aconsejáis cambiar el Hardy de 64 -con el que estoy mucho más que muy satisfecho- por el nuevo y flamante Lucid de 64 LTS?
<Cibort> Esperando la pregunta
<Dev_Josh> para sus platica vayan a ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Cibort> Juanantonio, por Lucid si
<Cibort> Por Maverick no
<Cibort> (A mi gusto)
<moreback> si no tienes problemas de compatibilidad con los programas que usas debieras cambiarte
<moreback> hay dos años de desarrollo entre esas versiones
<moreback> muchas cosas han mejorado
<Juanantonio> Mmm, por los programas
<Juanantonio> No creo, sinceramente
<huevo> amarok es lo único que echo de menos, aunque eso va en kde xD
<adrigm> amarok va donde haya qt
<adrigm> puede ser en gnome perfectamente
<adrigm> xD
<moreback> entonces mejor espera a que se termine el soporte de hardy
<Juanantonio> Tengo Kubuntu con Compiz y a veces uso el escritorio Xfce (Xubuntu), con una tarjeta Nvidia no muy potente pero no uso el PC para jugar, ya tengo una Wii para ello ;)
<Cibort> huevo yo hechaba de menos a Pidgin :>
<Cibort> No dure ni 2 dias con el emphaty o como se escriba
<Cibort> xD
<Juanantonio> Amarok sí me gusta, por cierto; pero XMMS también
<xuzas> yo no entiendo por que coñ* se empeñan en poner siempre el empathy ese por defecto
<adrigm> exaile the best!" xD
<Juanantonio> A ver, ahora mismo tengo abierto todo lo que suelo manejar, déjame ver
<xuzas> si no da mas que errores y no tiene ni la mitad de fuciones que la paloma lila mensajera feliz!
<lastent> disculpen el offtopic, pero alguien habla chino?
<adrigm> simplificado o tradicional?
<Juanantonio> Chromium, Amarok, Kopete, Mozilla, Explorador de archivos
<huevo> amarok de 1.4 a 2.x cambia una barbaridad
<huevo> a mi personalmente no me gusta
<Juanantonio> A veces uso el K3b o el Brasero para grabar, el Avidemux para comprimir pelis a mp4 para mi Android, y el DeVeDe para preparar imágenes .ISO
<xuzas> amarok es muy pesado
<Juanantonio> Eso es todo lo que suelo usar, ¿da problemas? ;)
<moreback> no creo, todas esas aplicaciones han mejorado mucho en 2 años
<huevo> no debería
<huevo> también tienes que tener en cuenta si usas repositorios de terceros a la hora de hacer el dist-upgrade
<moreback> de hecho para las tarjetas nvidia ya hay un driver libre
<moreback> eso es importante
<moreback> aunque mejor sería que hiciera una instalación desde cero
<huevo> no necesariamente, si tienes /home en una partición independiente de / puedes probar sin miedo
<Juanantonio> Eso es lo que quería hacer, sí, mi home a otra partición
<Juanantonio> porque eso de llevármelo a un disco duro externo, instalar desde el DVD y volver a grabar mi home, como que no, ¿verdad?
<moreback> instalación de cero mejor, hay muchos cambios en el inicio de ubuntu que no estaban en la 8.04
<Juanantonio> ¿Ese driver libre de Nvidia funcionará con una Nv 7150 con 256 Mb compartidos?
<moreback> lo mejor Juanantonio de ubuntu es que siempre puedes probar el LiveCD
<moreback> sin afectar tu sistema
<Juanantonio> Sí, correcto, por un momento lo olvidé
<TecladoZurdo> saludos algun programa mejor que webmin
<huevo> puedes instalar los drivers de nvidia o noveau y probar, y lo mejor es que al instalar el sistema te lo instala tambien
<Juanantonio> de hecho, por eso instalé el escitorio de Xubuntu, es veloz y raudo como una flecha comparado con KDE...pero claro, le faltan muchas cosas que en KDE ya tienes
<huevo> Juanantonio, si vas a tirar de kubuntu, el plasma-desktop te va a encantar
<Juanantonio> ¿También me instala qué? Eso no lo he entendido. He tenido que aprender de memoria actualizar mi driver cada vez que actualizaba el kernel, ¿es más fácil ahora?
<Juanantonio> Plasma-desktop es lo que viene en el KDE 4, ¿correcto?
<huevo> sip
<Juanantonio> Algo es algo. Me quedé con KDE porque hace como 8 añosinstalé SuSE en mi portátil a la par que XP...y como que vi la luz
<adrigm> era bonita?
<adrigm> la luz digo
<Juanantonio> me acostumbré a ese escritorio, y cuando compré un PC de mesa que venía con el inútil Vista
<Juanantonio> (Sí, mucho, jejeje)
<adrigm> y dale con decir inutil a vista xD
<huevo> el vista es util
<Juanantonio> leí que todo el mundo andaba impactado con Ubuntu y sus derivados, y uno de ellos venía con el mismo escritorio KDE que yo conocía
<huevo> te puedes actualizar al 7 gratis
<adrigm> mi vista es util
<Juanantonio> Jejeje, correcto, porque el de Windows yo sólo lo uso para sincronizar mi P3300
<Juanantonio> ¿Para qué quiero el 7 si no lo voy a usar?
<huevo> Juanantonio, yo tengo kubuntu 10.04 sobre un asus eee 900 y lo mueve más que decentemente, incluso mejor que con xp
<Juanantonio> No te digo yo que no, desde luego
<Juanantonio> Lo que te digo: para mí, la única diferencia (y eso que no soy ususario avanzado de linux) entre Linux y Windows es que Windows es más lento para casi todas las cosas y además para compensar tiene más juegos...pero como yo casi no juego en el PC, todo lo que hago es desde Kubuntu
<Juanantonio> y más si encima te meten el Vista de 32 en un Quad de 64 con 4 Gb
<moreback> kubuntu con kde 3.5?
<Juanantonio> Sí, ese es el que tengo
<Juanantonio> o eso creo; yo sólo miro las especificaciones si me da algún error ;)
<moreback> la 10.04 viene con la 4.x, que te parece esa version?
<Juanantonio> No sé, no la probé
<adrigm> Juanantonio, si esas fueran las unicas diferencias...xD
<Juanantonio> adrigm: es que sólo eso ya son 2 buenas diferencias definitivas
<adrigm> bueno otras personas pueden encontrar otras diferencias que decanten la balanza hacia el otro lado
<adrigm> por ejemplo, un arquitecto dudo que prefiera usar linux con kde donde no podria usar autocad
<Juanantonio> moreback: yo sólo uso el ordenador, sin pensar más allá. Y veo que en el mío, va bastante mejor en Kubuntu que en Vista32
<moreback> lo que pasa es que a muchos usuarios de kde no les gustó el cambio a la 4
<Juanantonio> Ah, claro, jejeje. Supongo que buscaría un equivalente en Linux o lo pitatearía ;)
<adrigm> no hay equivalente real a autocad en linux
<adrigm> hay programas de cad pero ninguno a la altura profesional
<adrigm> lo mismo podria pasar con porgramas como 3D max o Maya, aunque Blender cada vez esta mejhor
<Juanantonio> No lo sé. Yo sólo esperé el cambio para que no me pasara como cuando instalé Hardy, que en un año hicieron 2 actualizaciones grandes por los fallos debido a las prisas por sacarlo
<Juanantonio> Por eso preguntaba si el Lince está ya completamente operativo o siguen reparcheándolo
<Juanantonio> también digo que si Hardy tuviera soporte de por vida, ni me molestaba en cambiarme, la verdad
<moreback> mmh bueno igual ya van en la 10.04.1
<Juanantonio> ;) jejeje, lo que yo te digo
<moreback> nah, no es tanto
<Juanantonio> pero bueno, al instalar desde el DVD, nada más actualizarse por Internet, ya la tendré. En Hardy tengo las 8.04.4
<TrueNhero> buenas
<macsito> Quien me puede ayudar tengo un toshiba c645d no pasa de kernel_thread_heper+0x6/0x10 lo mismo con fedora
<Juanantonio> Bueno, chavales, ya me pasaré un día para preguntaros cómo diantres me preparo una partición independiente para mi /home y ya instalo el Lince
<TrueNhero> http://pastebin.com/GUKrzUQ3
<TrueNhero> ayudenme cada que inicio ubuntu me toca reconfigurar el tamaño de la resolucion
<Juanantonio> ¿Con purge me limpiaba programas que no me hace falta tener?
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: dos soluciones.. o X -configure o un add para nautilus para poner la resolucion que quieras
<Juanantonio> TrueNhero: ¿Eso no es porque no tienes el driver apropiado para tu gráfica?
<Juanantonio> O eso, jejeje ;)
<juan-arg> Juanantonio: con un sudo apt-get autoclean alcanza
<Juanantonio> Mmm, ok, voy a probarlo ahora mismo
<juan-arg> y autoremove tambien
<TrueNhero> juan-arg: la primera de que se trata?
<Juanantonio> ¿Cuál tarda menos de las 2?
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: autoconfigura el xorg
<TrueNhero> con que comando?
<macsito> Quien me puede ayudar tengo un toshiba c645d ubuntu  no pasa de kernel_thread_heper+0x6/0x10 lo mismo con fedora no responde al F6
<juan-arg> macsito: fijate si alguien lo soluciono en linux-laptop.net
<TrueNhero> otra cosita se me cierran las ventanas de chromium apenas les doy click para cambiarlas
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: con el mismo que te di
<macsito> voy a mirar gracias
<Juanantonio> Ok, gracias. Hasta otra
<TrueNhero> juan-arg: http://pastebin.com/SuEmswCq
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: exacto.. Server is already active for display 0
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: tenes que hacerlo desde una tty sin X
<TrueNhero> ?}juan-arg: se pueden tener varias sesiones una por cada tty
<TrueNhero> ?
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: poderse se puede.. pero es una locura derochadora de recursos
<charley__> como hago para instalar grub en un disco duro y particion especificos?
<TrueNhero> gracias juan-arg
<juan-arg> charley__: con grub-install /dev/disco tendria que alcanzar..
<juan-arg> o grub-install --root-directory=/media/punto de montaje
<TrueNhero> juan-arg decime un gestor de clipboard
<charley__> se puede hacer desde LiveCD?
<juan-arg> charley__: sip
<juan-arg> TrueNhero: tumboy?
<charley__> asi:  grub-install /dev/sdc5  ??
<juan-arg> charley__: pone man grub-install  si tenes dudas
<TrueNhero> a alguien se le cierran las solapas del chromium al hacer click en ellas?
<averno> http://chapuboot.blogspot.com/2009/11/dni-electronico-en-ubuntu-910-karmic.html  he seguido las intrucciones pero el paquete opensc-dnie_1.4.6-2_i386.deb, se me queda pillado y no termina de hacerlo.
<averno> alguien ha conseguido que funcione el dnie ?
<TTNK> que hace dnie?
<averno> te lee el DNI electronico
<averno> documento nacional de identidad
<TTNK> ha :S gracias averno
<averno> no prob
<nexhun> hola compañeros
<nexhun> como estan
<charley__> el comando: 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdc4' me da el mensaje: 'Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device'
<charley__> alguien sabe porque?
<TTNK> dzup1: troll!!!
<juan-arg> charley__: si leerias el man grub-install .. verias que podes probar con --recheck o --root-directory
<charley__> juan-arg, con cualquiera de esas opciones me da el mismo error.
<juan-arg> vuelvo a preguntar..
<juan-arg> pusiste man grub-install ?
<charley__> asi es
<charley__> si con el manual me bastara no molestaria aqui.
<joaco> hola hola
<joaco> una pregunta
<joaco> cual es el mejor dock
<joaco> para ubuntu
<joaco> uno q no consuma muchos recursos
<CuriousX> uno libieno y bueno puede ser "wbar"
<TTNK> adeskbar
<TTNK> tambien es otra opcion o avant window navigator
<joaco> grax
<juan-arg> xfce4-panel
<juan-arg> liviano y funcional
<joaco> voy a probar el wbar
<joaco> a ver que tal
<joaco> grax
<joaco> disculpen como hago para eliminar un panel
<joaco> en ubuntu
<juan-arg> boton derecho del mouse.. eliminar panel
<joaco> no me deja esa opcion la tengo bloqueada
<joaco> esque solo tengo un panel
<compuone> buanas
<compuone> jajja
<compuone> como se hace ?
<compuone> lo viste?
<lnX\> no.
<compuone> jajaj un amigo me pregunto jaja
<lnX\> splaf
<compuone> ?
<HerJo> k
<Cibort> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<compuone> esta linda la version de ubuntu server muchachada ?
<joaco> hola disculpen
<joaco> me como hago para que el gnome3 quede por defecto
<joaco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/530546/
<Tiffon> nas
<alexneb> nas
<alexneb> XD
<problemitas> buenas, ayer instale el ubuntu 10.10
<problemitas> actualize todos los paquetes q tenia por actualizar
<problemitas> y hoy no arranca desde el disco rigido
<problemitas> como puedo chequear la instalacion si esda correcta
<problemitas> y el hardware q este andando bien
<problemitas> o alguna cosa q este causando problemas?
<problemitas> ubuntu empieza a cargar y luego queda en negro
<problemitas> y se clava
<problemitas> ??
<eloy> server libre.irc-hispano.org
<Nuevo_en_Linux> buenas
<Nuevo_en_Linux> acabo de instalar por 3er vez en el dia ubuntu 10.10
<Dev_Josh> Nuevo_en_Linux, hi
<Nuevo_en_Linux> cada vez q reinicio luego de eso se me pone negra la pantalla
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y no arranca y debo instalar todo de nuevo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> puede ser por instalarle el controlador NVidia 3D?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> que linux detecta solo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y otra duda
<Nuevo_en_Linux> el gestor de actualizaciones me tira 135
<Nuevo_en_Linux> debo actualizar todas para q funcione correctamente?
<Dev_Josh> puede ser
<Nuevo_en_Linux> puede ser?
<Nuevo_en_Linux>  lo de nvidia o lo de las actualizaciones? jaja
<Nuevo_en_Linux> buenas
<Nuevo_en_Linux> tengo un problemtia con el flash player de firefox en ubutnu 10.10
<Nuevo_en_Linux> cuando pongo pantalla completa anda lentisimo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y se traba un poco
<Nuevo_en_Linux> esto antes no me pasaba con win xp, que puede ser? y como se puede solucionar?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> me cai
<Nuevo_en_Linux> alguien q pueda darme una mano con eso?
<abloos> lo del flash, para mi siempre fue un martirio
<abloos> y el unico navegador que me andubo respetablemente fue en chrome
<Nuevo_en_Linux> si?
<abloos> la verdad que busque, pero mucho no encontre
<abloos> ssi
<Nuevo_en_Linux> a mi en win xp me andaba bien
<Nuevo_en_Linux> bue
<arp-> Firefox?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> probare con el chrome
<Nuevo_en_Linux> si en firefox
<arp-> chrome no me va
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pero ahora con ubuntu 10.10 en pantalla completa no camina
<abloos> a mi tampoco
<abloos> uso opera
<arp-> el flash anda perfectamente con firefox
<abloos> cuestion de suerte
<abloos> jaja
<abloos> no, ni idea
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y q deberia hacer para q me ande bien?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ya q en windosw me andaba joya
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pero acabo de instalar linux y en pantalla completa no camina
<arp-> flash?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> los videos
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no caminan
<Nuevo_en_Linux> de youtube o lo q sea
<arp-> pro se ven o no?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> en pantalla completa
<arp-> ah
<Nuevo_en_Linux> se ven
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pero lento
<Nuevo_en_Linux> demasiado
<arp-> tenes la version mas actual de flash?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ni idea
<arp-> tnee instlado el driver de video bien?
<arp-> tiene*
<Nuevo_en_Linux> tampoco se
<arp-> con aceleracion 3d activada
<arp-> :S
<Nuevo_en_Linux> cuando le instalo eso
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no me arranca mas linux
<Nuevo_en_Linux> se me clava la pantalla en negro
<arp-> ja
<arp-> que placa de video tenes?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> mmm gforce
<Nuevo_en_Linux> 128 ram
<Nuevo_en_Linux> de la placa de video
<Nuevo_en_Linux> 512 ram de memoria
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y a la swap le puse 5gb
<arp-> no
<arp-> eso no va asi
<arp-> ja
<arp-> mucha swap...
<Nuevo_en_Linux> q cosa?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> bah
<Nuevo_en_Linux> aqui me dijeron q 2 gb era poca
<Nuevo_en_Linux> jaja
<Nuevo_en_Linux> q le ponga mas
<Nuevo_en_Linux> xd
<arp-> oO
<arp-> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> cuanto se le debe poner?
<arp-> 2gb estaba bien
<arp-> pero bueh, dejalo asi
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y lo de esa actualizacion de 3d de la placa de video x q se me clavara el linux cuando reinicio?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ahora no actualize y me arranca perfectamente, pero ya es la 3era vez en el dia q instalo linux
<arp-> Nuevo_en_Linux
<arp-> abri una terminal y pone: lspci | grep VGA
<Nuevo_en_Linux> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<arp-> ah
<arp-> esa tiene que andar
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pues, como decia, andaba en windows
<Nuevo_en_Linux> tenia fe q ande aqui
<arp-> que monitor tenes?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> samsung
<arp-> pero TRC?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> q es trc¿?
<arp-> TRC o CRT = Tubo
<arp-> o LCd'
<arp-> ?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> de los grandes
<Nuevo_en_Linux> de los viejos
<arp-> un CRT/TRC
<arp-> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> crt debe ser
<arp-> si
<arp-> CRT es en ingles, TRC en español
<arp-> ahah, es lo mismo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ja ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> lcd no es
<Nuevo_en_Linux> jaja eso seguro
<arp-> ok
<arp-> de cuantas pulgadas es?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ja...la verdad no estoy seguro, creo q de 17
<arp-> cuando me decis que la pantall  queda en negro, la luz dle monitor queda en stand by o titilando?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> al principio arranca ubuntu, y luego se pone en negro y la luz titila
<arp-> claro
<arp-> escuchas el sonido?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> mmm es como cuando se enciende el protector de pantalla ese es el sonido
<Nuevo_en_Linux> como una pequeña descarga magnetica
<arp-> el sonido de inicio digo
<arp-> de ubuntu
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ah...no c
<arp-> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> la prendi sin los parlantes
<arp-> puede que en relidad lo que pase sea muy sencillo, el driver esta andando, pero por dfecto se setea a maxima resolucion
<Nuevo_en_Linux> aja
<arp-> el monitor, mas siendo un TRC/CRT; no da esa resolucionn y por ende la pantalla no muestra la imagen
<arp-> por eso pasa a stand-by
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ah
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<arp-> pero el sistema x detras esta andando
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y como deberia hacer?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> si entiendo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> o sea q deberia instalar el 3d
<arp-> mira, seria cosa de instalar el driver
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y luego tocar la resolucion
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ?
<arp-> tenes que instalar los drivers privativos de nvidia
<arp-> los que te ofrce en Controladores Adicionales
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<arp-> que sean "privativos", la ultima version que te de
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ahora donde lo busco?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> poruqe ahora no me sale automaticamente
<Nuevo_en_Linux> en la barrita
<arp-> en el menu de administracion
<arp-> Controlares Adicionales
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ya encontre, esta buscando
<arp-> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ahi salio
<Nuevo_en_Linux> dice q es la version 173
<arp-> para
<arp-> cerra el asistente
<Nuevo_en_Linux> licencia privativa
<arp-> porque hay otra mas nueva
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<arp-> vamos a actualizar
<Nuevo_en_Linux> dale
<arp-> en la terminal: sudo apt-get install
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> en la terminal: sudo apt-get update
<Nuevo_en_Linux> listo
<arp-> luego, cuadno termine eso, volves abrir el asistente que usaste antes
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<arp-> van por las 18x o 200
<arp-> pero bueno, si te ofrce esa, usamos esa
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ofrece la misma
<Nuevo_en_Linux> le doy entonces nomas
<arp-> ok
<arp-> en la terminal  pone
<arp-> sudo aptitude install linux-headers
<Nuevo_en_Linux> command not found
<arp-> a si
<arp-> en 10.10 no hay aptitude
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<arp-> perdon, sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<Nuevo_en_Linux> da el mismo error
<Nuevo_en_Linux> command not found
<arp-> oO
<arp-> algo estas poniendo mal
<arp-> fijate bien
<arp-> sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<Nuevo_en_Linux> es verdad
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ahora dice
<Nuevo_en_Linux> E: El paquete «linux-headers» no tiene candidato de instalación
<arp-> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<arp-> ?
<arp-> no recuerdo el nombre del paquete
<Nuevo_en_Linux> El paquete linux-headers es un paquete virtual provisto por:
<Nuevo_en_Linux>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22-virtual 2.6.35-22.35
<Nuevo_en_Linux>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic-pae 2.6.35-22.35
<Nuevo_en_Linux>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic 2.6.35-22.35
<Nuevo_en_Linux>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 2.6.35-22.35
<arp-> si
<arp-> pone
<arp-> uname -a
<Nuevo_en_Linux> Linux Pc 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Daioms> muchos salas en freenode a esta hora son solitarias y silenciosas esta no es la excepcion
 * alexneb se va a comer.. ñam ñamç
<linux-k> tengo un problema en ubuntu 10.10 en estos dias el systema del pc se bloquia mucho y tengo que  apagar para poder en sender de nuevo algien tiene la sulocion para mi problema gracais
<Daioms> se "bloquea" "encender" "alguien" "gracias"
<flypp> linux-k, consulta el consumo de recursos por si te estás quedando de RAM o swap (Sistema->Administración->Monitor del sistema). ¿Tienes algún programa recientemente? ¿has añadido repositorios nuevos? ¿Has instalado algún programa descargado de alguna página de internet?
<xuzas> HOYGAN!!
<linux-k> si
<flypp> (me recuerda a IT Crowd: ¿Es un windows o un mac? -> "Sí")
<flypp> linux-k, sí qué?
<linux-k> pero ahora para sulociona este problema que tengo que a ser
<flypp> deberías saber qué ha pasado para saber cómo revertir la potencial cagada. Es por eso que te hacemos preguntas tan raras
<linux-k> la memoria esta en 36  %
<linux-k> de 993,4 mib
<xuzas> «la Potencial Cagada»
<flypp> pues de eso no va a ser. linux-k, ¿has instalado programas recientemente?
<flypp> xuzas, siempre existe la duda razonable
<linux-k> si mi parese a si dos dias instale algunas cosas
<flypp> ¿cómo las instalaste linux-k ? ¿siguiendo alguna página web?
<linux-k> si
<flypp> pues ahí está el problema
<linux-k> y como lo sulocionaa
<xuzas> alomejor siguio los pasos que indicaba alguna pagina web acerca de como instalar con apt-get o synaptic
<flypp> linux-k, para solucionar el problema primero hay que diagnosticarlo. Eso deberías hacerlo tú, porque no sabemos ni qué has instalado, ni qué comandos has ejecutado para hacerlo. Puedes consultar el historial de comandos en el archivo ~/.bash_history
<linux-k> vale voy a ver
<flypp> linux-k, sabes utilizar pastebin?
<linux-k> mi da permiso denegado
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
<flypp> espectacular xD
<flypp> cómo estás consultando el .bash_history linux-k ?
<linux-k> cueno pongo sudo su mi sale root.....-laptop:/home/....#
<linux-k> antes solo no salia root....-laptop:/hom/....#
<linux-k> saliasolo esto root...-laptop
<flypp> linux-k, para consultar el historial de bash de tu usuario: "cat ~./bash_history | more". Para consultar el de root: "sudo cat /root/.bash_history"
<linux-k> exit
<flypp> igual deberías hacer un tail -50 en vez de un cat, para que te ponga los 50 últimos comandos
<linux-k> ok
<flypp> y un consejo gratuíto: _jamás_ ejecutes un comando (y menos como root) si no sabes exactamente qué hace
<linux-k> si tienes razon
<linux-k> "cat ~./bash_history | more no existe el archivo o directorio
<flypp> perdón, lo puse mal
<linux-k> hahahah
<flypp> tail -50 ~/.bash_history
<flypp> bash_history es un archivo oculto, por eso lleva un "." al principio
<linux-k> a que se han salido muchas cosas
<flypp> pues los últimos 50 comandos que has puesto como usuario normal
<flypp> con el "sudo tail -50 /root/.bash_history" te saldrán los últimos 50 comandos ejecutados como root
<linux-k> mera lo que ha salidooo
<flypp> tienes que revisar qué comandos han podido causar el problema (modificación de repositorios, instalación/desinstalación de paquetes,...)
<linux-k> python
<linux-k> exit
<linux-k> iwconfig
<linux-k> airmon-ng stop wlan0
<linux-k> macchanger -m 00:11:22:33:44:55 wlan0
<linux-k> airrmon-ng start wlan0
<flypp> linux-k, hay que usar pastebin para pegar texto, lo pone en el topic
<fosco_> buenas
<alexneb> buenas fosco_
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos nuevamente
<ElNota> KeyBoardx86: Hola
<KeyBoardx86> Alguien puede decirme como puedo hacer para que al inicio de Ubuntu no me solicite password sino que ingrese de inmediato?
<fosco_> KeyBoardx86, sistema - administracion - ventana de entrada
<fosco_> tarde
<compuone> alo D:
<t4k3sh1> Hola :)
<TrueNhero> halo
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
<KeyBoardx86> tengo dos preguntas: Primero, quiero saber como poder ingresar a mi sistema sin que me solicite clave al iniciar...
<fosco_> KeyBoardx86, sistema - administracion - pantalla de acceso
<KeyBoardx86> OK, dejame ver, gracias fosco_
<KeyBoardx86> Sip, gracias fosco_ otra pregunta, estoy desde mi laptop, pero en Ubuntu 10.10 a veces molesta el wireless.. me explico, acabo de llegar a mi oficina y no me conecta wireless, me pide constantemente la clave... se la doy, se espera unos 30 seg y vueleve a solicitar la calve
<KeyBoardx86> *clave
<KeyBoardx86> No entiendo es porque la solicita constantemente si antes conectaba normalmente
<fosco_> falla siempre o solo a veces?
<KeyBoardx86> solo a veces
<KeyBoardx86> en mi casa conecta bien aparentemente, pero ahora aqui estoy conectado por cable ya que el wireless no me deja
<KeyBoardx86> me solicita constantemente la clave
<fosco_> ummm es raro, los errores intermitentes son muy dificiles de diagnosticar
<fosco_> seguro que estás poniendo bien la clave?
<KeyBoardx86> Si
<KeyBoardx86> yo mismo la instale
<flypp> lo que te estará pidiendo no será la clave para desbloquear el anillo?
<KeyBoardx86> EL anillo? a que te refieres con eso?
<flypp> ya sabes, un anillo para dominarlos a todos
<flypp> es la clave de la wifi fijo, no?
<KeyBoardx86> sip
<flypp> en la oficina dices que es, no?
<KeyBoardx86> sip
<flypp> es posible que haya interferencias si hay relés, motores, cableado,... entre el equipo y el router
<flypp> también es probable que si está alimentando por baterías, se destine menos energía a la tarjeta inalámbrica y la recepción sea menor.
<KeyBoardx86> mmm ok
<flypp> acércate algo más al punto de acceso, si conecta, aléjate nuevamente y reconecta. Así descartas una posibilidad
<gato> alguien me puede decir por que cuando abro el programa mixx  no se queda estático y se sierra solo
<nUboon2Age> mi espanol esta muy mal, pero tengo una pregunta, por favor
<nUboon2Age> donde esta la pagina por Ubuntu en espanol?
<cousteau> nUboon2Age: cuál de todas? el foro? www.ubuntu-es.org
<cousteau> también hay información en doc.ubuntu-es.org y www.guia-ubuntu.org
<nUboon2Age> cousteau: yo no comprende la palabra 'foro', pero si
<cousteau> forum
<nUboon2Age> cousteau: gracias
<cousteau> preguntas y respuestas
<nUboon2Age> cousteau: eso es lo que yo quería, gracias
<cousteau> :)
<nUboon2Age> ;-D
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
<songoten> buenas tardes
<songoten> tengo un drama para ver videos en pantalla completa
<songoten> en youtube
<songoten> me podrian guiar
<cousteau> 1) flash va fatal en linux; 2) hace poco leí un truco para que vaya menos fatal
<songoten> estube buscando y no tuve suerte
<cousteau> sudo sh -c 'mkdir -p /etc/adobe; cat "OverrideGPUValidation=true" > /etc/adobe/mms.cfg'
<songoten> tenes el link de ese truco :)
<songoten> buenisimo
<songoten> pruebo y te cuento
<songoten> ;)
<cousteau> por lo visto, flash tiene la posibilidad de usar aceleración gráfica, pero por defecto está desactivada, supongo que porque odian al usuario final o algo. Con eso se activa.
<songoten> cousteau, ...
<songoten> cat: OverrideGPUValidation=true: No existe el archivo o directorio
<cousteau> ups... cambia "cat" por "echo"
<cousteau> sorry :(
<songoten> ;)
<songoten> cousteau,
<songoten> lastima pero sigue igual
<cousteau> has reiniciado firefox?
<songoten> si si
<songoten> por supuesto
<cousteau> (y si estás usando chatzilla, tambień)
 * hashashin nas
<songoten> influyeria en algo si en vez de ubuntu estoy en Lubuntu?
<cousteau> en principio no
<songoten> bien...
<cousteau> bueno, pues es lo único que conozco para que flash vaya bien, ya sólo se me ocurre que para ver vídeos de youtube los pauses, abras la carpeta /tmp, y los abras desde ahí
<songoten> bueno salgo un rato
<songoten> gracias por tu buena atencion
<songoten> saludos
<cousteau> desde luego, con eso se ven increíblemente mejor
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> he instalado gnome-core en mi equipo
<hiko_hitokiri> pipo65, buenas
<pipo65> pero tengo un problema
<pipo65> no me deja aplicar los temas
<arp->                                       :S
<pipo65> me dice q me falta gtk+
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ponelo...
<arp-> xD
<pipo65> y que es necesario ubuntulooks
<pipo65> pero no aparecen en los repo
<pipo65> con que nombre los busco
<pipo65> ??
<hiko_hitokiri> lib
<arp-> el gtk si
<arp-> pipo65 10.10?
<pipo65> pero q es a secas
<pipo65> no 10.04
<arp-> sudo aptitude search gtk
<arp-> son las gtklib
<pipo65> si 100000000 opciones
<cousteau> pipo65: busca en repositorios el paquete "ubuntu-desktop" y mira las dependencias y recomendaciones
<cousteau> será alguno de esos
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-desktop
<dannyLopez> buenas: que pasa si borro los archivos que estan el /boot ?
<fosco_> dannyLopez, que te quedas sin arranque
<dannyLopez> pero puedo borrar algunos de los kerneles que ya no uso?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> si quieres quitar un kernel del grub desinstala el paquete
<mimecar> dannyLopez: no tienes que modificar nada de esa carpeta
<dannyLopez> tengo el generic pae terminado en 22 y el mismo terminado en 25 cual dejo?
<mimecar> deja dos como mínimoa
<mimecar> mínimo
<dannyLopez> como asi el generis y el generic pae o el terminado en 22 y en 25?
<mimecar> si
<dannyLopez> si? dame una de las 2 opciones la 1 q en dejar la generic y generic pae terminadas en 25 o dejar las 4 terminadas en 22 y 25
<mimecar> por que tienes un kernel normal y otro pae de la misma numeración?
<mimecar> tienes que tener dos versiones como mínimo de un kernel
<dannyLopez> mimecar, si tengo uno generis y uno pae osea que tengo 4 kerneles en total
<mimecar> entonces deja dos de cada uno
<mimecar> no veo el sentido de tener un kernel normal y uno pae
<root__> irssi -c irc.freenode.org
<root__> dir
<mimecar> dannyLopez: puedes quitar kernels desde el centro de softwarem pero nunca a  mano
<root__> dir *.*
<mimecar> root__: fijate en lo que pones
<root__> art
<root__> estoy en problemas
<root__> no c como salir de aqui
<fosco_> root__, pon /quit
<root__> pera
<root__> no sabia q estaba en el chat
<root__> como hago para hablar en privado?
<root__> mmm
<fosco_> /query nick mensaje
<root__> art me lees?
<root__> arp
<root__> perdon
<dannyLopez> mimecar, entonces desistalo los pae?
<dannyLopez> y luego esos no sirven para la attancar graficamente?
<mimecar> todos los kernel arrancan
<mimecar> por qué tienes un kernel pae?
<cousteau> el kernel PAE sirve para los ordenadores con más de 3 GB de RAM
<cousteau> y ubuntu de 32 bits
<dannyLopez> no tengo la mas remota idea de por que pasa eso mi ṕortatil es un copaq cq42 pero es de los malitos
<arp-> seguro
<arp-> seguro?
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> Compaq tiene algo bueno?
<arp-> :P
<mimecar> dannyLopez: que kernel seleccionas en el arranque?
<dannyLopez> el terminado en 25
<mimecar> pae o normal?
<dannyLopez> no recuerdo jeje
<mimecar> averigualo
<dannyLopez> como?
<fosco_> dannyLopez, con uname -r ves que kernel estas usando
<mimecar> miralo cuando inicies el ordenador
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas dannyLopez?
<dannyLopez> 10.10 actualizada desde la 10.04
<dannyLopez> 2.6.32-25-generic-pae fosco_
<fosco_> pues si va bien asegurate de que no quitas ese
<fosco_> para saber los kernels q tienes instalados ejecuta dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<dannyLopez> fosco_, http://pastie.org/1293343
<fosco_> tienes un lio extraño ahi de kernels
<fosco_> yo sinceramente no lo tocaría
<fosco_> a menos que te molesten por algo
<dannyLopez> fosco_, por que lio y la verdad si me estan molestando, a mi personalmente no pero a los usuarios win2 si por que no encuentran el win2 7
<adriel> ayuda como pongo el efecto nevar
<fosco_> dannyLopez, en realidad este es el unico que te sobra
<fosco_> linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<erUSUL> adriel: tendras que instalar el plugin adecuado; creo que por defecto ese no viene en los repos. pero no estoy seguro
<erUSUL> !ccsm
<kubot> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mimecar> dannyLopez: solo tienen que bajar en la lista de kernels
<mimecar> y saldrá la entrada de windows
<arp-> para que tantos kernels )?)
<arp-> :P
<dannyLopez> eso yo lo se pero el resto de usuarios les queda algo dificil
<fosco_> yo no veo la complicacion
<linux-genesis> necesito descargar el debian squeze
<mimecar> dannyLopez: pon que se cargue por defecto windows
<fosco_> si fuese para abbrir el messenger lo aprenderían en seguida
<mimecar> linux-genesis: ves a la web de debian
<arp-> fosco_, tardas mas en abrir el msn, que elejir en el grub
<arp-> :P
<mimecar> en todo caso squeze no está publicada
<mimecar> si que lo está :P
<linux-genesis> estoy buscando, en debian en la pagina oficial
<linux-genesis> pero aun no doy
<mimecar> linux-genesis: http://www.debian.org/releases/index.es.html
<mimecar> no la encontrarás
<songoten> cousteau,
<songoten> o alguien ke me quiera ayudar
<arp-> pero que diferencia tiene
<songoten> me podrian decir como hago para ke se cale el tvtime cuando lo cierro?
<arp-> la "estable" de la "oldestable"
<arp-> ?
<songoten> ya probe agregando la linea muteonexit
<mimecar> se cale el tvtime?
<arp-> caye
<arp-> :P
<dannyLopez> fosco_, ups des instale accidentalmente el terminado en 25 jejeje ahora estoy desde el 22
<linux-genesis> mimecar el zquesee cual es ahi
<songoten> se calle
<songoten> perdon
<songoten> lo cierro y sigue el sonido
<arp-> el sonidito loco
<songoten> :)
<mimecar> linux-genesis: la última estable
<mimecar> sigue las preguntas en offtopic
<arp-> que haga mute a la entrada de linea
<CuriousX> songoten: pgrep tvtime ---> kill <pid>
<CuriousX> si no se cierra cambia kill por ---> kill -9 <pid>
<songoten> okis
<songoten> gracias
<dannyLopez> fosco_, ?
<fosco_> que
<dannyLopez> fosco_, ups des instale accidentalmente el terminado en 25 jejeje ahora estoy desde el 22
<fosco_> ok
<mimecar> dannyLopez: se te instalará solo de nuevo
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
<dannyLopez> y trato de instalar el 25 y ne dice esto: El paquete linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic no tiene una versión disponible, pero existe en la base de datos.
<dannyLopez> mimecar, cuando?
<nycko> songoten: si, suele dejar el audio prendido de la line-in (donde toma el audio de la sintonizadora)
<mimecar> cuando apliques las actualizaciones
<nycko> songoten: no se si encuentres el proceso tvtime
<KeyBoardx86> Alguien puede decirme como encontrar el chipset que usa mi USB Wireless?
<fosco_> KeyBoardx86, lsusb
<KeyBoardx86> gracias songoten
<nycko> songoten: lo mas probable es que necesites tocar el archivo de configuracion
<KeyBoardx86> perdon, fosco_
<dannyLopez> mimecar, cuando descargue nuevas actualisaciones?
<mimecar> ya se pondrá solo, no te tienes que preocupar de nada
<dannyLopez> ok muchas gracias y el prblema de mis lios de kerneles fue cuando instale el burg ojala y no lo instale nuevamente
<mimecar> que es burg?
<xuzas> bonjour tout le monde!
<xuzas> un juego, fijo!
<xuzas> tipo wOw, pero libre xD
<CuriousX> mimecar: algo asi como el grub
<cousteau> mimecar: una alternativa a grub que básicamente se carga el arranque y hace que la gente venga aquí a preguntar cómo se arregla
<mimecar> cousteau: + 100 puntos :P
<dannyLopez> o,O
<dannyLopez> mimecar, es una opcion grafica para los menoss entendidos en el tema de opciones de arranque como quien dice ver el grub pero mas grafico mas "bonito"
<mimecar> dannyLopez: solo tienen que seleccionar el sistema y pulsar enter
<cousteau> mimecar: sí, pero este tiene animaciones, iconos, etc...
<dannyLopez> mimecar, to eso lo se, te lo repito nuevamente pero el resto de usuarios NO
<cousteau> todo eso para una cosa que van a ver durante... ¿10 segundos al día?
<songoten> hola Kenzumi  nycko
<songoten> aca tengo la solucion
<dannyLopez> cousteau, depende de cuanto lo programes pero eso no era para mi es para mis hermanitas
<songoten> si no funciona agregando muteonexit al archivo de configuracion
<songoten> hacemos un archivo por lotes asi
<songoten> #!/bin/bash
<songoten> amixer -c 0 set Line unmute
<songoten> tvtime
<songoten> amixer -c 0 set Line mute
<cousteau> ocúltales el grub y ya está... a menos que necesites que elijan entre ubuntu y windows
<cousteau> ¿¡¿"archivo por lotes"?!?
<telequito> necesito ayuda porfavor
<telequito> ayer actualice el ubuntu
<telequito> me dio error
<songoten> mis disculpas :D
<telequito> y esta mañana al enceder el portatil se me quedaba la pantalla pillada
<telequito> a cuadritos
<telequito> congelada
<telequito> etc
<songoten> o bash
<songoten> jejejej
<telequito> alguine me puede decir a que se debe
<mimecar> !enter | telequito
<kubot> telequito: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<mimecar> di que error te ha dado
<songoten> todavia no domino los nombre linuxeros XD
<telequito> lo siento, tienes razón
<dannyLopez> cousteau, esa info si me interesa como les oculto el grub y q arranque por win2 y como escojo yo ubuntu?
<telequito> es q es el portatil del trabajo
<mimecar> dannyLopez: pon a windows como arranque por defecto con 2 segundos de elección
<telequito> puedo volver al sistema antes de actualizar
<telequito> ?
<dannyLopez> desde el gedit?
<cousteau> tiene que ver con /etc/default/grub
<mimecar> telequito: que error te ha dado
<telequito> no me da error simplemente se em queda la pantalla congelada y a cuadros y ralla
<dannyLopez> cousteau, sudo gedit y lo q me diste verdad?
<telequito> el error del update es este http://pastebin.com/QGABm60H
<mimecar> desde que versión has actualizado telequito?
<cousteau> no, gksudo gedit
<telequito> como puedo ver la version
<mimecar> la que tenias antes
<telequito> puffff
<mimecar> NUNCA actualices con repositorios de terceros activados
<telequito> no recuerdo
<telequito> pufff
<telequito> como puedo solucionar el problema
<telequito> has visto el pastebin
<telequito> ?
<dannyLopez> ya regreso reseteo y vuelvo
<mimecar> si, pero no dices que no inicia el sistema?
<mimecar> ahí da un fallo al actualizar virtualbox
<xangua> la próxima vez que añadas repositorios telequito recuerda añadir la llave gpg también
<telequito> ok
<el_wholer> hola
<el_wholer> que están haciendo?
<telequito> como puedo solucionar el tema
<mimecar> intenta iniciar el sistema en el modo de recate
<mimecar> ayudaría saber desde que versión has actualizado
<telequito> como se hace eso
<mimecar> telequito: no sabes que tenias instalado antes?
<telequito> la version no me la ha actualizado
<telequito> han sido actualizaciones varias
<telequito> como puedo solucionar el error del update, puede ser eso http://pastebin.com/QGABm60H
<mimecar> quita el repositorio
<mimecar> pero no dices que no inicia el sistema?
<telequito> ahora he arrancado con el live cd
<arp-> era
<arp-> gfxinfo?
<mimecar> intenta iniciar el sistema instalado con el modo de rescate
<telequito> pero si quito el repositorio no me actualizará, no?
<mimecar> desactiva todos los repositorios externos y actualiza
<telequito> como lo hago
<telequito> ?
<arp-> mimecar
<telequito> lo siento soy nuevo
<arp-> era gfxinfo para ver los detalles?
<mimecar> arp-: si
<arp-> no viene en 10.10
<arp-> no se reconoce como comando
<mimecar> eso no lo se
<arp-> :S
<cousteau> glxinfo
<cousteau> con ele
<arp-> si
<mimecar> telequito: tendrás alguna opción en el kernel que será de rescate
<telequito> como lo hago para q solo actulice repositorios con lave
<CuriousX> arp-: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<telequito> donde esta esa opcion
<arp-> ah, gracias
<mimecar> telequito: primero consigue iniciar el sistema instalado
<CuriousX> ;)
<telequito> lo tengo iniciado al lado
<arp-> CuriousX
<CuriousX> arp-:
<arp-> ese paquete trae glxinfo?
<mimecar> por partes, el sistema se inicia si o no
<CuriousX> sip
<arp-> a ok
<telequito> si
<CuriousX> tambien glxgear
<telequito> pero ahora si reinicio no irá
<arp-> ese que hace?
<mimecar> no has dicho que no iniciaba?
<CuriousX> mide los fps
<arp-> ah , ok ok
<arp-> bien gracias
<telequito> pero lo he arrancado con un live y he quitado el cd y me ha arrancado
<mimecar> si funciona el sistema, inicia el centro de software y quita todos los repositorios externos
<CuriousX> de nada =)
<telequito> como se cuales son los externos y los que no
<mimecar> los que no sean de ubuntu
<mimecar> virtualbox jaunty no lo es
<telequito> pero tengo instalado virtualbox
<telequito> no pasa nada
<telequito> donde esta el archivo de repositorios?
<mimecar> telequito: esa versión es para Jaunty
<mimecar> NO VAS A ACTUALIZAR a jaunty
<telequito> como se que version tengo yo
<telequito> ?
<pipo65> hola mimecar
<arp-> ja
<xangua> aparte de que jaunty ya no tiene soporte telequito, mejor usa la última versión o LTS
<arp-> :P
<mimecar> telequito: uname -a
<mimecar> y busca a que versión de ubuntu corresponde ese kernel
<telequito> 2.6.28-19-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 17:39:04 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<pipo65> es re viejo
<mimecar> esa es una versión antigua
<telequito> q puedo hacer
<telequito> para q sea una version buena
<xangua> ...
<pipo65> yo estoy en 2.6.32-25
<telequito> ayudarme a ver si se soluciona
<mimecar> telequito: primero hacer un backup de los datos
<mimecar> quitar repositorios externos y actualizar
<mimecar> o hacer una instalación limpia actualizada
<mimecar> tardarás menos tiempo
<arp-> yo haria una instalacion limpia a ser una version tan vieja
<arp-> arrastraria mas problemas posibles
<telequito> pero si hago una insalación nueva no me borra nada
<arp-> :S
<arp-> hace un backup
<mimecar> telequito: si que borra las particiones
<arp-> y luego reinstalas, volviendo a formatear
<telequito> y si actualizo
<arp-> a ext4
<telequito> como quito los repositorios
<arp-> si actualizas tenes posibilidades de quen o quede bien
<arp-> :s
<arp-> en fin...
<CuriousX> telequito: escribi esto ---> lsb_release -a ---> tengo curious de que version tenes =)
<mimecar> telequito: usas ubuntu 8.04
<arp-> cla
<mimecar> una actualización desde esa versión te dará muchos problemas
<arp-> tiene paquetes descontinuados 8.04
<telequito> como puedo actualizar lsb_release -a
<telequito> No LSB modules are available.
<telequito> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<telequito> Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<telequito> Release:	9.04
<telequito> Codename:	jaunty
<mimecar> esa versión tiene año y medio
<CuriousX> =O 9.04
<cousteau> sí, mucho =O pero es la que tenía yo hasta hace unas semanas
<CuriousX> cousteau: mira la mia --> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<CuriousX> Description:    Ubuntu 8.10
<CuriousX> Release:        8.10
<mimecar> telequito: si quieres actualizar a la última versión de ubuntu tendrás que quitar virtualbox
<cousteau> OMG!!
<telequito> puffff
<mimecar> CuriousX: eso no tiene actualizaciones
<telequito> necesito tener el virtual box
<cousteau> y ni siquiera es la 8.04 que por lo mejos es LTS!
<cousteau> telequito: te lo instalas luego
<CuriousX> anda a los tirones pero anda =)
<mimecar> telequito: o añades el repositorio para la última de ubuntu
<mimecar> vas a saltar 3 versiones de ubuntu
<telequito> como hago
<telequito> pero
<telequito> el virtualbox se quedara tal cual
<mimecar> busca el repositorio de virtualbox para la 10.11
<pipo65> modificas el archivo sources.list
<arp-> CuriousX, recordas el flag de glxinfo que da el 3d
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> no se quedará igual
<ocesno> ahora mismo estoy probando unity pero los efectos de compiz no funcionan :(
<telequito> cual sería los pasos
<telequito> ?
<cousteau> 1) desactivar repositorios de terceros, 2) upgrade, 3) agregar repositorios de terceros de la nueva versión, 4) hacer update o instalar o lo que sea
<CuriousX> glxinfo | grep direct ?
<arp-> si
<arp-> para ver si esta con 3d activo
<ocesno> seguire con gnome por el momento
<mimecar> 0) Backup de los datos
<telequito> como descativo arcivos de terceros
<cousteau> arp-: no es un flag, en realidad es otro comando
<GatoLoko> tener direct rendering no significa tener aceleracion por hardware
<arp-> cousteau
<GatoLoko> puedes tener direct rendering por software
<cousteau> mimecar: el backup para los débiles!
<arp-> me refiero a la salida de glxinfo
<cousteau> bueno, el de /home al menos
<GatoLoko> deberiais mirar el campo renderer
<telequito> puffff
<mimecar> no hacer backu es de idiotas
<telequito> no se que hacer estoy muy liado
<arp-> a renderer
<mimecar> si falla algo luego preguntando como recuperar los datos
<cousteau> pon render y ya salen todos
<telequito> solo quiero q me arranque bien y q el update me funcione bien
<cousteau> glxinfo | grep render
<telequito> donde este source.list
<arp-> grep render
<arp-> ?
<mimecar>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<arp-> o grep direct
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> telequito: o quitas virtualbox o añades el repositorio para ubuntu 10.11
<telequito> que hago ahi para q no me de error
<telequito> pero yo no tengo el 10.11
<cousteau> mimecar: bueno, en realidad quería decir que "no me apetece sacar veintiocho cedés con todos mis datos y confío en que no se me fsckee /home"
<mimecar> telequito: pero lo vas a tener
<cousteau> es 10.10, no 10.11!
<telequito> si
<mimecar> ya me paso de mes :P
<xangua> telequito:  no te hagas bola.....respaldas, instalas la nueva versión y voalá
<telequito> es decir actulzo primero el virtualbox y luego actualizo ubuntu?
<xangua> no!
<xangua> .........
<cousteau> a ver... repito la secuencia con la enmienda de mimecar
<mimecar> telequito: backup de datos y haz una instalación limpia
<telequito> pufff
<mimecar> tardarás menos que actualizando
<cousteau> 0) Backup de los datos, 1) desactivar repositorios de terceros, 2) upgrade, 3) agregar repositorios de terceros de la nueva versión, 4) hacer update o instalar o lo que sea
<telequito> pero es q no tengo soporte para backup de todo lo q tengo
<mimecar> telequito: entonces no hagas nada
<cousteau> 0) Backup de los datos importantes, 1) desactivar repositorios de terceros, 2) upgrade, 3) agregar repositorios de terceros de la nueva versión, 4) hacer update o instalar o lo que sea
<xangua> ......
<mimecar> si tienes datos importantes y no tienes un backup no son datos importantes
<telequito> como hago el backup
<mimecar> copia la carpeta home a un disco externo
<cousteau> con un pendrive, los copias ahí
<mimecar> si no has hecho modificaciones en los archivos de sistema
<telequito> pero no puedo solucionar solo lo del virtualbox
<cousteau> si tienes /home en una partición separada todo suele ir bien
<telequito> http://pastebin.com/QGABm60H
<mimecar> telequito: añade la clave
<mimecar> y haz lo que quieras
<telequito> como añado la clave
<mimecar> miralo en la web de virtualbox
<telequito> el error es el que ps mando en pastebin
<telequito> el error es el que he pegado
<mimecar> si hay problemas en la actualización te puedes quedar con un sistema que no arranque
<dannyLopez> otra cosa como hago para que cada ves q arranque el sistema me monte automaticamente el disco D?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: puedes usar ntfs-config
<telequito> como añado la clave, no se en virtualbox no veo nada
<Dev_Josh> ntfs-config es un buen programa
<mimecar> telequito: no lo se
<dannyLopez> mimecar, donde?
<mimecar> instala y ejecuta el programa
<mimecar> y dile que pone las particiones con ntfs
<dannyLopez> bueno esta es la ultima duda de hoy: un amigo instalo ubuntu pero le dio muuucho espacio en el disco duro y como en la casa de el tambien tiene usuarios win2 no sabemos como quitarle el exedente a ubuntu o por lo menos dejarlo con el espacio mas reducido (solo como para practicar)
<mimecar> dannyLopez: primero que haga un backp de todos los datos del disco
<cousteau> pilla un live cd, abre el editor de particiones, redimensiona
<mimecar> después que inicie con el live cd y reduzca con gparted
<mimecar> es importante tener un backup de todo el disco (ubuntu y windows)
<jaime> hola a tod@s
<dannyLopez> el bkup es necesario entonces
<dannyLopez> y despues de so con el gparted ya me se el resto
<mimecar> dannyLopez: al modificar particiones puedes borrar todo
<dannyLopez> se puede trabajar con la el disco en caliente esq le hace falta el live cd
<arp-> el Rendering dice Yes
<mimecar> dannyLopez: no
<arp-> eso ya me da la pauta que hay 3d activo
<dannyLopez> obligatorio desde el live ok
<dannyLopez> desde un pendrive no se puede?
<mimecar> si has pasado la iso si
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> aaa ya q ando en estas el amule es del mismo proyecto q el emule?
<mimecar> no, es un clon
<dannyLopez> a pues yo tenia entendido q el emule era de codigo abierto
<dannyLopez> xD
<mimecar> emule es un programa de windows
<cousteau> el ares también lo es y a nadie le ha apetecido portarlo
<dannyLopez> ok ahora si dejo de molestar un :* mimecar y hablamos luego
<CuriousX> cousteau: una vez lei sobre un programa que se conectaba a la red gnutella pero no lo probe =(
<cousteau> CuriousX: interesante, pero ares no usa gnutella
<cousteau> usa ares
<cousteau> pero se puede usar giFT
<CuriousX> ese fue el que lei
<CuriousX> giFT
<CuriousX> que con plugins se conecta a diferentes redes si mal no recuerdo
<CuriousX> cousteau: http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071001143126AARs8Bn
<mao> hola
<Dev_Josh> ares es mejor por mucho
<Dev_Josh> y ubuntu no ha dado una solucion para ese programa
<Dev_Josh> una buena solucion
<cousteau> ares se conectaba a la red gnutella, antes de crear su propia red
<mimecar> no es una obligación de ubuntu
<mao> alguien sabe de algun programa para pasar de imagen a texto (en vez de tener que escribir) para linux?? algo asi como el abby fine reader??
<cousteau> gocr, ocrad
<cousteau> o el tesseract este raro
<cousteau> ^^mao
<mao> ok gracias cousteau voy a buscar
<cousteau> gocr está bien porque reconoce bastantes formatos de imagen; para ocrad lo tienes que convertir primero a ppm
<mao> ok gracias, creo q voy a instlar el ocrad
<CuriousX> libgnutella-gift                                       - giFT plugin for the Gnutella network
<CuriousX> lo encontre recien =)
<CuriousX> aptitude search gift
<cousteau> CuriousX: insisto que ares ya no usa gnutella
<mao> ocrad es por consola o por Gui??
<cousteau> mao: consola
<CuriousX> ok cousteau =)
<cousteau> convert imagen.jpg PPM:- | ocrad
<mao> ok y hay que guardar la imagen en ppm y transformarla con ocrad
<mao> ?
<cousteau> con esa línea lo haces todo de golpe
<cousteau> o si lo quieres guardar en un archivo,   convert imagen.jpg PPM:- | ocrad > archivo.txt
<mao> ese archivo se guarda en /home?
<cousteau> se guarda donde estés
<mao> ok muchas gracias cousteau
<nach0> buenas noches
<nach0> alguien me puede ayudar con este error: ** (nautilus:1903): WARNING **: Failed to get the current CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GeneralError: Unable to lookup session information for process '1903'
<nach0> (nautilus:1903): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<nach0> Failed to get the current CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GeneralError: Unable to lookup session information for process '1903'
<mimecar> cuando te sale ese error
<nach0> al arrancar nautilus desde el terminar con sudo
<mimecar> lanzalo con gksudo
<cousteau> yo alguna vez he abierto algo de GTK y salen errores parecidos con frecuencia
<nach0> voy a probar
<nach0> perfecto, gracias
<cousteau> hablando de gksudo... no me funciona gksu, cuando un programa me pide la contraseña o ejecuto `gksu algo`, el programa finaliza o algo parecido
<cousteau> sin embargo con gksudo sí funciona
<mimecar> me encanta cuando desaparecen al tener la respuesta
<cousteau> mimecar: al menos ha dado las gracias
<mimecar> al menos
<nach0> siento haberme ido así, mi hijo pequeño me apagó el ordenador...
<mimecar> xD
<nach0> voy a cambiar la configuración para que pregunte que hacer cuando se pulse el boton de apagado
<mimecar> nach0: bloquea la sesión
<nach0> oks
<nach0> debo preocuparme por el error anterior?
<Dev_Josh> ctrl + alt + l
<mimecar> no
<Dev_Josh> bloquea la sesion
<nach0> vale
<nach0> acabo de probarlo
<nach0> en fin, me voy a cenar, morcilla granaina y un rioja crianza 2007, si alguien se apunta...
<nach0> buenas noches
<mao> <mimecar> me encanta cuando desaparecen al tener la respuesta, jajaja q sociable XD
<mimecar> eso lo hacen muchos usuarios
<Dev_Josh> muy mal
<Dev_Josh> en fin
<mao> pero por lo menos dan las gracias o no?
<mimecar> este usuario si
<Dev_Josh> debemos de saber que hay usuarios que solo buscan soporte y ni siquieran piensan en algun momento dar soporte
<Dev_Josh> algunos ni las gracias dan
<Dev_Josh> pero se agradece a los que dice gracias
<mao> yo ayudo cuando puedo dar soporte, me carga cuando pido ayuda y nadie contesta, como si el servidor estuviese caido o se hubiese desconectado, por lo menos un "no se como ayudarte"
<mimecar> mao: no todo el mundo está delante del ordenador
<el_wholer> yo si digo gracias ;)
<mimecar> 79 personas y en la ventana pueden estar 10
<Dev_Josh> yo igual agradezco
<m4v> no hay obligación de quedarse en el canal después de recibir una respuesta.
<cousteau> mao: es que si los 80 que somos decimos "ni idea" a la vez tampoco sirve de mucho
<cousteau> sólo hace ruido
<cousteau> bien, lo de gksu y gksudo parece que tiene que ver con esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577781
<file_not_found1> como hago  para averiguar el modelo y el chip q usa un pendrive?
<cousteau> lsusb
<erUSUL> file_not_found1: un pendrive no suele usar nada especil. te refieres a una wifi usb?
<file_not_found1> no un pendrive
<file_not_found1> http://dsanchem.wordpress.com/2010/08/12/maxflash-usb-pendrive-formateo-de-bajo-nivel-o-error-de-solo-lectura/
<file_not_found1> tengo un pendrive q no puedo formatear
<file_not_found1> es de 8gb
<alexneb> re
<file_not_found1> y tengo q averiguar el chip
<LuisV> hola buenas tardes como hago para compartir una impresora conectada a una pc con carmic
<LuisV> digo, karmic
<erUSUL> file_not_found1: « En mi caso tras abrirlo (y ponerlo bajo una luz intensa porque no veía tres en un burro) vi que el chip que lleva es un USBEST UT165. »
<LuisV> a otra que tiene debian?
<file_not_found1> no se si se puede abrir
<file_not_found1> es de marca Memox
<file_not_found1> y dice q pesa 8mb
<file_not_found1> pero es de 8 gigas
<alexneb> file_not_found1,  eso sera que el espacio con formato usa tan solo 8mb
<alexneb> file_not_found1,  haz probado con gparted?
<file_not_found1> a veces lo detecta
<file_not_found1> en ubuntu hay alguna utilidad para reparar pendrive_
<file_not_found1> ?
<Sadlymistaken> ¿Cómo relámpagos puedo ver las propiedades de una foto? Porque en Propiedades del ARCHIVO no pone cuantos ppp hay
<SorayaUbuntu> como le hago para que el ipod no me habra automaticamente con rithimbox
<SorayaUbuntu> quiero que no haga nada cuando lo conecte
<SorayaUbuntu> simplemente c monte nada mas
<Sadlymistaken> no te pregunta al principio lo que quieres hacer?
<erUSUL> SorayaUbuntu: mira en las preferencias de nautilus
<Sadlymistaken> o con que lo quieres abrir?
<SorayaUbuntu> con ninguno
<erUSUL> SorayaUbuntu: Editar>Preferencias||soportes
<SorayaUbuntu> a mi no me sale eso de soporte
<Sadlymistaken> necesito ver la calidad de mis imagenes... es decir cuantos ppp tiene... si 150, 200.... ¿donde lo puedo ver?
<erUSUL> SorayaUbuntu: es la ultima pestaña
<SorayaUbuntu> ok creo que lo hize
<SorayaUbuntu> erUSUL, Perfecto,eres el mejor
<SorayaUbuntu> grasias
<erUSUL> no hay de que
<SorayaUbuntu> escuche hablar de un oficce para linux
<SorayaUbuntu> nuevo
<Sadlymistaken> LibreOffice
<Sadlymistaken> pero aún está en BETA
<xangua> softmaker office, lotus office
<xangua> mmm esos ya llevan tiempo
<Sadlymistaken> xD supongo se refería al nuevo...
<SorayaUbuntu> como la busco en la internet
<SorayaUbuntu> para leer acerca de
<SorayaUbuntu> tiene algun nombre ?
<Sadlymistaken> necesito ver la calidad de mis imagenes... es decir cuantos ppp tiene... si 150, 200.... ¿donde lo puedo ver?
<mimecar> SorayaUbuntu: es el mismo que el openoffice
<mimecar> en estos momentos es beta y por lo menos en windows tiene fallos importantes
<SorayaUbuntu> es el mismo o es el openoficce ?
<SorayaUbuntu> mmm ok
<mimecar> es el mismo código
<SorayaUbuntu> pero no es el mismo programa
<SorayaUbuntu> como lo encuentro,quiero verlo,estoy curiosa con eso ?
<SorayaUbuntu> ;)
<TeLe{K}> Sadlymistaken: eso te lo debe de dar gimp
<mimecar> libreoffice
<mimecar> en estos momentos son prácticamente iguales
<SorayaUbuntu> ok,grasias mimecar
<SorayaUbuntu> mmm,eso lo vere yo misma
<SorayaUbuntu> grasias
<SorayaUbuntu> por todo
<SorayaUbuntu> y acabo de leer que oracle tambien c unio a MAC
<SorayaUbuntu> upi
<Sadlymistaken> TeLe{K} me imagino, pero si quiero ver la calidad de 60 imagenes, esperar a que Gimp las vaya abriendo una por una... etc... me parece "mucho peso"... necesito algo rápido que me diga el dato.
<TeLe{K}> Sadlymistaken: ok entonces especifica bien lo que quieres saber
<Sadlymistaken> TeLe{K} pues eso... cuantos ppp tiene....
<Sadlymistaken> una imagen tiene unas propiedades... La Altura, El Ancho, La Calidad (ppp), Y la cantidad de COlores...
<Sadlymistaken> no se... luego estaría "El día y hora que se efectuó la imagen"...
<Sadlymistaken> Se llaman Metadatos, o Tags o algo así en inglés???
<TeLe{K}> Sadlymistaken: y ya buscaste con esas palabras claves en google?  "metadatos imagenes consola"  por ejemplo
<TeLe{K}> Sadlymistaken: si en 10 minutos no lo encuentras en google, con todo gusto te lo digo aqui
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: identify de imagemagik
<Sadlymistaken> e
<cousteau> yo estaba pensando en `file`... pero prueba eso
<TeLe{K}> y puedes agregar -verbose a eso para que te de muchos mas datos
<Sadlymistaken> no, ya probé file, me dice solo esto : "out0001.jpeg: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01
<Sadlymistaken> "
<cousteau> pues lo de erUSUL
<Sadlymistaken> erUSUL,  me ha puesto identify de imagemagik... pero no se que cosa me quiere decir
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: identify es un comando que viene en el paquete imagemagik
<Sadlymistaken> ah
<TeLe{K}> imagemagick es una aplicacion que maneja imagenes, debes instalar imagemagick y ya instalado usar el comando que te dio erUSUL
<Sadlymistaken> pero que cosas, yo lo que quiero es verlo en Ide.. no en consola
<Sadlymistaken> tardo una eternidad poniendo el nombre de las imagenes..
<TeLe{K}> :S
<TeLe{K}> hehehehe  xmp manager
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken: con el gThumb se puede, y creo que con el visor de imágenes también
<Sadlymistaken> si quiero ver la calidad de varias fotos... te imaginas escribir el nombre una a una??? que mal...
<Sadlymistaken> el visor F-spot, te aseguro que no...
<Sadlymistaken> gThumb?
<Sadlymistaken> ok
<Sadlymistaken> Muchas gracias a todos
<Sadlymistaken> sois unos soletes
<Sadlymistaken> hasta pronto
 * alexneb a cenaaaarrr !!!
<TrueNhero1> hay un problema con maverick al hacer click en las pestañas? sea de firefox o de chrome,
<cousteau> TrueNhero1: aquí no... qué les pasa?
<TrueNhero1> pues aveces hago click en ella y se cierran como si fuera click con boton del medio pero es con boton izq
<cousteau> TrueNhero1: y no le estarás dando click al botoncito de cerrar?
<cousteau> tienes un touchpad?
<TrueNhero1> cousteau: no para nada
<TrueNhero1> touchad si, pero no lo uso
<cousteau> lo 1º o lo 2º?
<cousteau> ah... porque el touchpad tiene una zona que hace de botón central
<Nuevo_en_Linux> tengo un par de dudas y problemas a ver si me pueden dar una mano
<TrueNhero1> hmmm, si pero es touchscreen y no lo uso no esta calibrada entonces no la puedo usar
<Nuevo_en_Linux> 1ero, acabo de instalar ubuntu, y los videos en el firefox, con el adobe flash, me andan re lentos en pantalla completa
<Nuevo_en_Linux> 10.1.102.64ubuntu0.10.10.1 (flashplugin-installer)
<Nuevo_en_Linux> esa es la version de flash q tengo, sera q es para 64 bits?
<xangua> Nuevo_en_Linux: animaciones y videos flash en general apestan en linux
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y yo tengo para 32 bits?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pero en pantalla chica puedo verlos
<Nuevo_en_Linux> bien
<cousteau> .64 es parte del número de versión
<huevo> me funciona mejor youtube en mi movil que en la torre xD
<cousteau> Nuevo_en_Linux: en pantalla pequeña gasta menos
<Nuevo_en_Linux> bueno y otra cosa, no encuentro el controlador de volumenes
<xangua> no los pongas en pantalla completa entonces Nuevo_en_Linux ;)
<Nuevo_en_Linux> mirar una pelicula con subtitulos sin pantalla completa, no te explico el dolor q es
<lent> hola necesito un poco de ayuda osea bastante este PC me va bastante lento raro lo monte con ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<cousteau> pausa el vídeo, ve a la carpeta /tmp, verás el vídeo (de nombre "FlashBafGswR3" o parecido), ábrelo con el totem o lo que sea y a disfrutar
<huevo> Nuevo_en_Linux, hay más alternativas a megavideo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> el controlador de volumenes generales
<Nuevo_en_Linux> donde lo encuentro??
<lent> si eso ago llo para juardar las peliculas
<xangua> te refieres a volumen de discos, de sonido Nuevo_en_Linux¿¿
<Nuevo_en_Linux> me refiero al controlador de volumen de linux en general
<lent> 64 bis o algo asi
<xangua> ...
<Nuevo_en_Linux> deberia salir el parlante al lado de la hora y la fecha
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y no sale
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pero ayer me salia
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ...
<xangua> Nuevo_en_Linux: solo añade el applet 'indicador' al panel
<Nuevo_en_Linux> o sea no tengo volumen
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y como hago eso?
<xangua> clic derecho> añadir......
<Nuevo_en_Linux> luego de añadir q va?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> xq no encuentro la opcion
<xangua> INDICADOR
<xangua> miniaplicacion de indicadores*
<Nuevo_en_Linux> muchas gracias!
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no lo iba a sacar nunca solo!
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y otra cosa
<Nuevo_en_Linux> tengo el reproductor totem q viene con el ubutnu
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pero no me carga subtitulos en las pelis q tengo de DVD grabadas, no se aun con los originales
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pero esas pelis andaban con el windows
<Nuevo_en_Linux> me recomiendan algun otro reproductor?
<lent> instalar tarjeta grafica
<xangua> Nuevo_en_Linux: tienes instalados los codecs¿¿
<xangua> ubuntu-restricted-extras* ¿¿
<Nuevo_en_Linux> la verdad no c como se instalan los codecs
<lent> pue no se
<Nuevo_en_Linux> aqui en ubuntu no entiendo mucho
<xangua> tons commienza con eso, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pense q se hacia automaticamente con los gestores de paquetes q te tira en la instalacion
<mimecar> Nuevo_en_Linux: instala vlc y ya tendrás todos los codecs
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y de q manera se baja e instala un programa aqui? xq en wind bastaba bajar un archivo setup o .exe, pero aqui no entiendo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> baje el skype y aun no lo puedo instalar
<Nuevo_en_Linux> :(
<mimecar> tan simple como abrir el centro de software
<Nuevo_en_Linux> a ver
<mimecar> y escribir el nombre del programa
<Nuevo_en_Linux> q es el centro de software?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> a ya lo encontre
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y debo poner el nombre del programa q baje? o del programa q busco?
<mimecar> el programa que buscas
<mimecar> skype necesita añadir un repositorio extra
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok,
<Nuevo_en_Linux> en skype me tira como 10 paquetes distintos, mas añadir el repositorio, q no se lo que es
<Nuevo_en_Linux> me explicas?
<mimecar> un repositorio es un lugar en el que tienes programas para instalar
<xangua> !partner
<kubot> Es posible que necesites añadir el repositorio "partner" para instalar ciertas aplicaciones propietarias (por ejemplo, el Java original de Sun). Para ello, ejecuta: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"; sudo aptitude update »
<Nuevo_en_Linux> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no c q es todo esto
<Dev_Josh> aptitude  ya no es soportado en ubuntu 10.10
<Dev_Josh> usa apt-get
<Nuevo_en_Linux> puf
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no c nada de esto
<Nuevo_en_Linux> q quieren q instale y como?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> xq cada uno me tira un comando distinto
<Nuevo_en_Linux> me estoy enloqueciendo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ??
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Nuevo_en_Linux> puse todo eso xangua, pero no instalo el skype
<Nuevo_en_Linux> > sudo apt-get update
<Nuevo_en_Linux> > sudo apt-get install skype
<Nuevo_en_Linux> >
<Nuevo_en_Linux> asi me quedo en la terminal
<Piruleta> ¿Me podrían decir algún proxy que haga su función en todo el sistema? Es decir, que no afecte sólo a FIrefox:)
<lent> cual es el comando para que me enseñe la targeta grafica
<mimecar> lspci | grep vga
<lent> no me enseño nada
<hashashin> lspci | grep VGA
<lent> ok
<lent> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1600]
<lent> esta soportada de algun modo
<fosco_> lent: para comprobar si tienes 3D ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render
 * dannyLopez se va
<lent> lo instalo---El programa «glxinfo» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<lent> tendre que espera un poco esta instalando en este momento idioma y texto 19m
<fosco_> ok
<lent> pero a ora que medoi cuenta Cuando actibo Apariencia efectos visuales Normal se me relentisa el pc un monton
<mimecar> tu tarjeta gráfica no será potente
<lent> es bastante buena
<xangua> mmm dejavú :S odio cuando pasa
<bigbut> hola acabo de compilar e instalar audaciousr 2.4 y me da fallo de segmentacion, alguien sabe algo?
<mimecar> puede ser un error en el código fuente
<mimecar> no está el programa en los repositorios?
<bigbut> mimecar, si pero es la version 2.3, y quiero arender a compilar, lo he conseguido co algunas aplicaciones, pero con audacious no me funciona
<mimecar> la versión 2.4 es estable o de desarrollo?
<bigbut> espera que compruebe la pag, pero creo que ya es lo suficientemente estable
<mimecar> es estable cuando los programadores lo dicen
<Piruleta> Si borro /tmp, luego puedo reparar "el daño" con mkdir /tmp && chmod R777 /tmp ??
<bigbut> mimecar, bueno ultima actualizacion el 24 de agosto de 2010, en archlinux me funciona bien , pero claro lo baje de sus repositorios
<mimecar> Piruleta: para que quieres borrarlo?
<mimecar> bigbut: puede ser cualquier cosa el error de segmentación
<Piruleta> Porque una vez lo borré y quiero aprender a repararlo, porque la otra vez se me rompió todo :D
<Piruleta> Y ahora que formateo pues aprovecho para probarlo..
<mimecar> no tienes que tocar nada fuera de tu home
<bigbut> mimecar, aver si esto ayuda, al introducir  #audacious, me salta esto ALL OUTPUT PLUGINS FAILED TO INITIALIZE.
<bigbut> interface.c:62 interface_get_default(): Searching for an interface.
<bigbut> Fallo de segmentación
<Piruleta> -.- pero no me puedes ayudar a aprender a repararlo?:(
<mimecar> puede ser que tengas que compilar con alguna opción
<mimecar> Piruleta: prueba a poner esos comandos
<mimecar> que te funcione no lo se
<lent> direct rendering: Yes
<bigbut> mimecar, voy a probar un par de cosas, te mantengo al corriente si lo resuelvo
<lent> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV515 7140) 20090101  TCL DRI2
<mimecar> ok
<lent> esto me dio
<lent> direct rendering: Yes    OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV515 7140) 20090101  TCL DRI2
<fosco_> pues ya está tienes 3D a través del driver libre
<fosco_> puedes conseguir mayor rendimiento si tienes la suerte de que tu modelo esté soportado por el driver propietario
<fosco_> cosa poco probable
<lent> me lo imagino
<fosco_> lo malo del driver de ati es q solo da soporte a los modelos más nuevos
<lent> pero efectos visuales 0
<fosco_> cambio de pc
<lent> pues este pc no es biegete 4 años
<lent> 64 bis
<Piruleta> ok,ty bb
<carloscrespo> buenas noches
<bigbut> mimecar, creo que arreglado, he reinstalado el paquete audacious-plucing.tgz de la pagina oficial
<mimecar> ok, entonces era una dependencia
<carloscrespo> buenas noches, alguien podría ayudarme sobre la instalacion de joomla en ubuntu
<mimecar> !ask | carloscrespo
<kubot> carloscrespo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<carloscrespo> gracias, es primera vez que intervengo en estas coversaciones
<carloscrespo> Como instalo joomla en ubuntu?
<mimecar> necesitas apache, mysql, phpmyadmin
<mimecar> después el instalador de joomla
<scsix> buenas noches, carloscrespo, joomla tiene un asistente de instalación, asi que lo hace casi solo
<carloscrespo> eso se instala con synaptic?
<mimecar> carloscrespo: los programas que te he dicho si, joomla no
<carloscrespo> si bajo lamp cumple la misma función?
<mimecar> debería
<carloscrespo> como puedo iniciarme en el desarrollo de aplicaciones educativas para linux?
<mimecar> con una libreta, boligrado y un lenguaje de programación
<carloscrespo> eso lo se, pero que lenguaje me recomeindas?
<mimecar> python, java, c#, c++
<mimecar> depende de lo que sepas
<carloscrespo> ok!
<MaL0> ruby :o
<scsix> php para aplicaciones web
<Dev_Josh> php is nice
<Dev_Josh> jquery
<mimecar> pero para una aplicación de escritorio no vale la pena
<MaL0> ruby on rails :p
<carloscrespo> de ruby conozco poco
<MaL0> carloscrespo está muy bien.
<MaL0> es sencillo, elegante y potente.
<mimecar> y más minoritario que python
<carloscrespo> me gusta esa ultima respuesta porque significa que ruby es manajeble en poco tiempo tiempo
<MaL0> mimecar pero cada vez menos, y hay muchas gems y ayuda en internet.
<scsix> php tambien es muy manejable y rápido de aprender, pero esta muy enfocado a la web
<Ubux> pacquio vs margarito !!!
<MaL0> yo la verdad que para lo que uso ruby, muy bien, aunque me queda mucho por aprender.
<mao> alguien sabe por que compiz se queda pegado como 15 segundos aleatoriamente y vuelve a la normalidad, tengo una tarjeta nvidia. no he encontrado ninguna solucion definitiva a este problema
<mao> por el momento uso metacity
<MaL0> por ahora 4 chorradas, un programa para chequear un webservice java. otro para sacar estadisticas de un servidor de apps y guarda las estadisticas en mysql
<MaL0> y lo tipico un youtube downloader, rae, etc
<rbndj8> buenas
<mao> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor?
<rbndj8> alguien me puede decir como puedo utilizar el internet que tengo en mi celular
<mimecar> rbndj8: usarlo como modem?
<MaL0> mira carloscrespo https://github.com/koteo/rae/blob/master/rae.rb
<MaL0> es un pequeño programita, es una chorrada, pero para que te hagas una idea
<rbndj8> sip
<rbndj8> minecar eso es lo k quiero
<mimecar> tu operadora permite usar la conexión desd eun ordenador?
<rbndj8> el cel que tengo es un android
<mimecar> eso no importa
<mimecar> muchos operadores aplican una tarifa diferente si te conectas desde un ordenador
<carloscrespo> gracias MaLO
<mao> tienes ENTEL?
<rbndj8> minecar me puedes ayudar
<mimecar> comprueba primero eso
<MaL0> de nada carloscrespo
<carloscrespo> ruby puede formar parte del body en html?
<carloscrespo> buenas noches
<mao> alguien sabe por que compiz se queda pegado como 15 segundos aleatoriamente y vuelve a la normalidad, tengo una tarjeta nvidia. no he encontrado ninguna solucion definitiva a este problema
<mimecar> !detalles | mao
<kubot> mao: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<carloscrespo_> Hola MaLO
<mao> tengo una nvidia 7050 integrada y compiz que viene en ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> que drivers usas?
<carloscrespo> bueno me tengo que ir a una exposicion
<mao> mimecar tengo los ultimos (260.xx)
<mimecar> el driver libre que voene con ubuntu?
<mao> no, el privativo
<mao> instalado desde repos oficiales
<mimecar> con el driver libre te pasaba?
<mao> no, pero si desactivo compiz tampoco pasa
<mao> pero se ve todo muy lento, no tengo aceleracion, por eso necesito compiz
<mimecar> parece que es cosa del driver
<mao> o un bug del compiz, porque si ncompiz no se cuelga, pero la usabilidad es mala
<mao> "mala"
<rbndj8> minecar me puedes ayudar para poner mi andoid como moden
<mimecar> ya sabes si te van a cobrar por hacer eso?
<mao> rbndj8 http://www.taringa.net/posts/celulares/5434389/Usa-tu-Android-como-Modem-con-PdaNet.html
<rbndj8> no me cobraran tengo tarifa fija
<mimecar> rbndj8: una cosa es tarifa desde el móvil y otra usando el móvil para conectar el ordenador
<rbndj8> es todo incluido ya pregunte
<mimecar> si estas seguro...
<rbndj8> sip
<mimecar> conecta por BT al móvil y configura la conexión en el gestor de redes de gnome
<rbndj8> como lo configuro
<mimecar> mao: no pongas enlaces de software pirata
<mao> ok mimecar, no lei el post
<mimecar> ok
<rbndj8> minecar dime como lo ago
<mimecar> rbndj8: tendrá algún asistente el gestor de redes
<mimecar> la configuración del móvil la tendrás que buscar
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-13
<marti1125> buenas, me podrian ayudar a instalar MariaDB el fork de MySQL
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<marcelo_> buenas
<cxmatias> que tal
<marcelo_> como puedo dar internet de ubuntu a linux
<marcelo_> perdon a windows
<archival> ???
<hiko_hitokiri> facil
<marcelo_> en ubuntu me conecto a internet por wlan0, y tengo una lan con windows
<hiko_hitokiri> solo te vas a configuracion de interfaces de red
<hiko_hitokiri> y en eth0
<hiko_hitokiri> tevas donde dice
<marcelo_> ya
<hiko_hitokiri> editar
<hiko_hitokiri> ajustes de ipv4
<marcelo_> ya
<hiko_hitokiri> dice metodo
<hiko_hitokiri> compartida con otros equipos}
<hiko_hitokiri> y  ya
<cousteau> marcelo_: necesitas firestarter
<cousteau> para compartir internet
<hiko_hitokiri> no eso no es cierto
<cousteau> y que tu ordenador haga de router
<hiko_hitokiri> con esos simples pasos ya lo haces
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> no conocía yo eso
<marcelo_> claro probe con firestarter pero me daba un error
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri> da problema lo del dhcp
<hiko_hitokiri> pero esto funciona asi de facil
<marcelo_> oye hiko pero yo tengo ubuntu 910
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 910 in libxml-libxml-perl "Version of libxml-libxml-perl in Universe doesn't match filename" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910
<hiko_hitokiri> no importa es ya tenia esa opcion
<marcelo_> ha voy  a ver y te cuento
<hiko_hitokiri> vale
<marcelo_> hiko en el 9.10 sale lo que dices tu, pero ahora estoy en otro pc y despues lo pruebo
<marcelo_> de antemano gracias
<hiko_hitokiri> marcelo_, ok
<scsix> N
<LuisMiguel> hice un usuario invitado.. pero ese usuario no puede montar las memorias usb.. hay que dar permisos o algo??
<hiko_hitokiri> si tenes qeu agregarselo en la parte donde lo creas
<hiko_hitokiri> ahi hay un boton qeu dice privilegios
<LuisMiguel> es a mí hiko_hitokiri ?
<LuisMiguel> es que lo hice con un adduser
<LuisMiguel> no lo hice graficamente
<LuisMiguel> como se haría eso desde consola??
<cousteau> LuisMiguel: lo agregas al grupo plugdev
<cousteau> que no me acuerdo cómo se hacía a pesar de que lo he hecho varias veces hace poco
<LuisMiguel> y como hago eso desde consola cousteau ?
<cousteau> sudo usermod -a -G plugdev usuario
<LuisMiguel> wow.. gracias cousteau
<cousteau> d nada :)
<novato> sera que me puedes decir el comando para editar el grub
<moreback> es pregunta?
<cousteau> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<novato> moreback: si es mas exactamente donde puedo modificar el tiepo para escojer el arranque
<cousteau> y después de eso,   sudo update-grub
<novato> cousteau: no es grub2?
<cousteau> el programa se sigue llamando "grub"
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
<moreback> hay una línea que dice timeout
<moreback> ahi le cambias por el timepo que quieras
<novato> cousteau: me aparece 10 pero yo lo cambie a 2 hace rato y por que no aparece si despues de so le actualice el grub?
<novato> moreback
<cousteau> GRUB_TIMEOUT=...
<novato> cousteau: le cambie a 3 pero me aparecen 10
<cousteau> novato: hiciste update-grub y reiniciaste?
<cousteau> *guardaste, hiciste update-grub y reiniciaste?
<novato> si y si me dan los 3 segundos pero ahora quiero ponerle menos y me aparecen 10
<LuisMiguel> gracias cousteau. si me sirvió... :D
<cousteau> igual no soporta decimales, si es lo que intentas...
<cousteau> LuisMiguel: me alegro
<LuisMiguel> es que instalé debian con lxde
<LuisMiguel> para las compus de mis alumnos..
<LuisMiguel> ya que ubuntu me pesaba más.. y debían me pareció más estable..
<LuisMiguel> pero creo que hay que configurar más cosas a mano..
<cousteau> también estaba la opción de ponerle Lubuntu
<novato> se me callo la red y no pude ver la explicacion que me estabn dando
<novato> como actualizo el grub?
<arp-off> actualizar grub?
<novato> si esq le cambie el tiempo y me sigue dando el mismo tiempo q tenia antes
<arp-off> sudo update-grub
<novato> arp-off: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<arp-off> j0
<arp-off> ese error te dio?
<novato> que significa?
<arp-off> algo tocaste en algun archivo o cambiaste algo?
<arp-off> ese error no es comun
<novato> no solo en el time se lo cambie a 3
<arp-off> ja
<arp-off> sudo fdisk -l
<carlos_> a alguien le suena el siguiente error? ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<carlos_> al intentar ejecutar una aplicacion por consola
<arp-off> si
<carlos_> si?
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> es de 32 o 64Bit el sistema?
<carlos_> while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<carlos_> tengo un smd64
<carlos_> amd
<arp-off> pero tu sistema es de 32 o 64
<arp-off> ?
<carlos_> 64
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> es un problema de las librerias
<carlos_> sabes como lo soluciono?
<arp-off> que version de ubuntu?
<carlos_> 10.04
<arp-off> ok
<winxp> buenas noches
<arp-off> sudo aptitude search libstdc++
<carlos_> si si esa libreria ya la tengo
<winxp> que hacen ?
<winxp> libstd ?
<arp-off> quiero ver si esta disponible para 32bit
<winxp> que repositorios tienes ?
<totyko_> hola a todos
<carlos_> los oficiales de ubuntu
<carlos_> v   libstdc++-dev                   -
<carlos_> i   libstdc++5                      - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<seth-> en los repos de plf está la de 32 bits
<carlos_> i   libstdc++6                      - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<carlos_> p   libstdc++6-4.1-dbg              - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (debugging
<carlos_> p   libstdc++6-4.1-dev              - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (developme
<carlos_> p   libstdc++6-4.1-doc              - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (documenta
<winxp> hola totyko_
<winxp> como le anda el ano
<totyko_> algien me puedo ayudar, los archivos de log me toman 800 mb tengo tres de ese tamaño esos archivos no se pueden limitar a un tamaño e ir borrandolos
<arp-off> que programa es el que queres ejecutar?
<totyko_> winxp, bn y a voz
<winxp> de puta madre
<winxp> con pena
<winxp> osea igual bien m pero tengo un drama
<winxp> porque no hablan trolos
<winxp> carlos
<seth-> buenas
<seth-> como andan?
<winxp> hola seth-
<seth-> todo bien gente?
<seth-> winxp hola
<seth-> como andas
<seth-> ?
<winxp> bien bien
<winxp> un poco delitado pero bien
<seth-> ^
<seth-> ^^
<carlos_> una libreria de 32 funciona en un sistema de 64 bits?
<winxp> cla claro
<seth-> carlos_ no
<arp-off> que programa queres usar?
<carlos_> spss 16 para linux quiero ejecutar
<arp-off> oO
<winxp> si anda pero no funciona con todos los registros
<arp-off> SPSS ?
<carlos_> si
<arp-off> que programa es
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> me suena...
<carlos_> de estadisticas para ciencias sociales
<winxp> carlos tienes ubuntsux 64bit ?
<arp-off> si
<seth-> carlos_ en estos repos está la de 64 http://mandriva.cointech.net/pub/plf/mandriva/2010.1/
<carlos_> tengo un buntu de 64 si
<arp-off> trata de conseguir una version de 64bit del programa
<seth-> mete esos repos, aptitude update e instala
<arp-off> o vas a tener que poner las librerias de 32bit
<carlos_> el programa es privativo
<winxp> claro
<winxp> mete los de mandriva en source.list
<arp-off> yo tengo SPSS en un CD, pero es para Windows
<arp-off> alto software..
<winxp> pero windows y ubuntu son iguales
<winxp> no les veo diferencia
<final_frontier> la que estais liando xD
<carlos_> el caso es que me estoy volviendo loco intentando ejecutarlo
<seth-> alguien que kickee a winxp, es muy obvio el troll
<seth-> carlos_ hace loq ue te dije
<carlos_> seth pero me baje la libreria de los paquetes de ubuntu, la libreria de amd64 me baje
<seth-> y anduvo?
<arp-off> y pero el software ese debe ser de 32bit
<carlos_> luego hay otra de i386 que no he instalado
<arp-off> pone la de i386
<arp-off> justamente esa..
<arp-off> de 32bit
<carlos_> y eso funcionara en un sistema de 64?
<final_frontier> carlos_, no vas a poder instalar spss en linux usando el cd de windows
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> j0
<arp-off> final_frontier ?
<carlos_> es spss 16 para linux el que tengo yo
<carlos_> el de windou es otro usuario
<winxp> pusiste aptitude update ?
<papayo> arp-off se puede sniffear un router remoto ?
<S[e]C> <final_frontier> carlos_, no vas a poder instalar spss en linux usando el cd de windows
<S[e]C> jawuwajauawj
<final_frontier> xD
<S[e]C> (disculpen) xd
<carlos_> y dale
<arp-off> papayo
<arp-off> depende...
<carlos_> q yo no soy el que tiene el cd de windou
<arp-off> si tenes acceso a el...
<arp-off> :P
<carlos_> yo tengo un spss 16 de linux
<papayo> arp-off entonces es imposible :s
<arp-off> jaaa
<arp-off> papayo??
<arp-off> por?
<final_frontier> carlos_, y en que parte te da el error? porque no dices nada de utilidad sobre el problema
<winxp> papayo: es hacker
<final_frontier> solo que no puedes instalar
<carlos_> tengo instalado el programa
<papayo> arp  entonces el sniffer solo funciono cabalmente dentro de una lan
<carlos_> me da error al intentar ejecutarlo
<arp> se papayo
<final_frontier> y que error? no somos adivinos :S
<seth-> carlos_ edita el sources.list y pone esto http://archive.debian.org/debian/dists/sarge/non-free/
<arp> si no internet seria un desastre
<seth-> instalalos de los repos que estan mas actualizados
<arp> mas de lo que ya es
<arp> :P
<papayo> arp te pregunto porque ... si me cuelgo de una wifi lo mas seguro seria colocar un access point
<carlos_> lo dije antes
<carlos_> while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<arp> papayo
<arp> ?
<papayo> arp que le hace a un router o acces point seguro?
<seth-> carlos_ pero del cd es viejo, los repos son mas nuevos
<arp> conectarte a la red de otro?
<S[e]C> entiendo un carajo :S
<S[e]C> XD¡
<papayo> solo la clave?
<arp> papayo, no
<papayo> arp me refiero a  hacer un brinding mediante una wlan
<papayo> osea no conectarme a una wifi con tarjeta wifi sino mediante un access point porq es mas seguro... es cierto eso?
<arp> que uqeres hacer en concreto?
<arp> si
<arp> un access point en modo cliente
<final_frontier> carlos_, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libstdc-so-5-wrong-elf-class-elfclass64-723830/
<arp> es eso
<carlos_> me baje la libreria de aqui http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libstdc++5
<arp> ok
<arp> baja la i386
<arp> y proba...
<papayo> arp si quiero conectarme a un amigo que tiene wifi.. lo haria con un access point para que sea mas seguro antes que una tarjeta wifi?
 * seth- ve users que preguntan y no dan bola a las respuestas...
<arp> no papayo
<final_frontier> carlos_, y para que la bajas a mano teniendo un gestor de paquetes que resuelve dependencias?
<arp> es lo mismo
<arp> no cambia en nada
<final_frontier> no tiene sentido
<winxp> arp esres hacker ?
<arp> no
<winxp> quiero hackear un facebook
<tkw-one> existe algun programa para sacar solo los drivers en linux, tal como lo hacen algunos programas en windows..???
<winxp> quien me ayduda
<arp> pf
<carlos_> la libreria no esta en los repositorios no?
<seth-> carlos_ en los que te pasé si!!!!!!!!!!1111!11!!!!!!!!
<arp> carlos_, pero no habias visto la de i386
<arp> ?
<final_frontier> carlos_, si te la has bajado de la web de los repositorios, es obvio que SI estan
<winxp> arp hacker ayudame
<arp> winxp a?
<arp> yo no tengo nada que ver con eso
<carlos_> mm
<carlos_> seth y comos e hace eso de editar eso? :P
<winxp> para que te haces
<ocesno> alguien sabe porque el ubuntu muchas veces parece que no para de leer y me cifra la pantalla
<arp> yo no me hago nada
<papayo> arp si una empresa isp te da internet inalambrico.... entonces no es seguro?.. es lo mismo que te colgaras de una wifi cualquiera?
<ocesno> y sequeda como leyendo un buen rato
<final_frontier> ademas, hasta donde se los paquetes de i386 son incompatibles con el sistema de 64 bits
<arp> depende el medio papayo
<ocesno> y me cifra el ordenador ya puede ser con el firefox
<arp> que sea inalambrico, no significa que sea por ejemplo 802.11
<ocesno> con el vlc
<tkw-one> existe algun programa para sacar (copiar) solo los drivers en linux, tal como lo hacen algunos programas en windows..???
<carlos_> es incompatible frontier? entonces como hago para solucionarlo?
<final_frontier> te he pasado un link
<arp> ja
<winxp> ocesno: ctrl+alt+backspace
<carlos_> voyt aver
<final_frontier> el libtsdc++ tiene un paquete para x64
<ocesno> y eso para que sirve
<winxp> refresca la pantalla ocesno
<person> hola, por favor me podria ayudar alguien con vpn por favor?
<final_frontier> porque no migran todos a gentoo? xD
<arp> person, openvpn es tu amigo
<winxp> a BoF le gusta la poronga
<ocesno> ok haber si no me da mas el error ese, esto no me pasaba con el anteriror
<tkw-one> final_frontier: segun usted gentoo es mejor que ubuntu o es lo mismo con otra cara?
<final_frontier> depende
<final_frontier> yo me quedo con mi kubuntu que estoy comodo
<seth-> tkw-one install gentoo
 * CuriousX en unos segundos retorno (=
<ocesno> el otro dia probe fedora 14 y va para mi umilde opinion va muy retrasado respecto a ubuntu
<winxp> kde es para las mujeres
<papayo> arp descubri que el puerto 1150 esta abierto mediante nmap... como hago para saber que servicio ofrece ese puerto descubierto
<seth-> despues de tres dias tenes el kernel mas rapido del oeste
<papayo> hay alguna forma?
<Killman> gentoo?
<seth-> pero no lo vas a aprovechar porque vas a gastar los recursos en x-eyes
<final_frontier> winxp, win para los transexuales xD
<arp> papayo: nmap -sV Ip puerto
<Killman> seth-: usas gentoo?
<arp> papayo: nmap -sV -p numeroport IP
<papayo> grax
<tkw-one> seth-: seguro gentoo es mas levoz??
<arp> perdon
<seth-> papayo nmap -sV IP
<Killman> seth-: ArchLinux :P
<carlos_> uuff q pereza
<seth-> tkw-one con vos va a ser lo mismo
<final_frontier> seth-, freebsd :B
<papayo> grax seth
<tkw-one> ya veo es mas de lo mismo con otra cara.
<cdgg> hola
<cdgg> tengo una tv conectada a la pc
<final_frontier> si te gusta optimizar todo el sistema gentoo es lo mejor
<cdgg> pero yo queiro mas resolucion de la que me da las opciones
<final_frontier> pero eso requiere tiempo y esfuerzo x)
<tkw-one> en fin quiero saber como saco una copia de todos los driver de linux que estan instalados en mi equipo... tal como se hace en windows cuando uno quiere reinstalar el sistema desde cero.
<final_frontier> no se puede porque la mayoria van en el kernel
<arp> es diferente tkw-one
<carlos_> a que se refieren con eso de que no inunde el canal?
<final_frontier> para los privativos es otra historia
<arp> muchos de los drivers estan ebebidos en el kernel
<arp> o son modulos
<arp> no podes transferirlos entre versiones distintas de nucleos
<ocesno> archivitos .so
<cdgg> es posible?
<tkw-one> ya veo, pero eso no me permitiria montar un sistema desde cero, basado en la configuracion actual.. ya que al borrar y formatear a bajo nivel el equipo queda limpio.
<final_frontier> y de que te sirve eso cuando vas a dejar KO el sistema y vas a instalar otro en el que los drivers vendran de serie?
<arp> ja
<tkw-one> final_frontier: yo voy a desmontar mi sistema optimizado (hardy) y remontarlo denuevo pero talvez tenga problema con los drivers ya que no voy a tener internet disponible cuando haga eso.
<final_frontier> para algo estan las livecd, entre otras cosas para ver si lo que vas a poner tiene intencion de funcionar
<person> Hola, alguien que por favor me ayude con vpn client
<person> hola final_frontier, me podrias ayudar por favor?
<final_frontier> no porque de vpn no se nada
<arp> que usas, OpenVPN?
<person> @final_frontier >gracias
<person> @arp No se mucho de open vpn
<arp> :S
<person> antes usaba windows y usaba un programa pro xpn
<tkw-one> final_frontier: un live-cd aqui no funcionaria.. pues yo tengo una version optimizada del hardy... o sea manualmente retocada para que se funcional con lo que hoy esta de moda... y mi live-cd de hardy ya tiene sus años.
<person> pero installe ubuntu, y he leido tutoriales, encontre algo de cisco vpn client
<person> pero tengo algunas dudas
<final_frontier> pero me refiero a un livecd de la version actual >_>
<arp> depende que quieras hacer
<arp> tenes el servidor vpn ya listo?
<person> cuando usaba pro xpn, el programa me cambiaba la ip a una ubicada en EU o UK
<tkw-one> eso live-cd actuales al instalar ocupan mucho espacio... y eso es lo que no tengo de sobra.
<arp> te cambiaba?
<person> me facilitaba muchas cosas como descargas o entrar a sitios, y sobretodo navegar seguramente en internet
<arp> eso no es una vpn...
<person> @upgrades your internet connection with VPN encryption@
<final_frontier> y porque en vez de hacer un low level format haces una particion para probar otro SO para server?
<seth-> person con vpn te va mas rapido tambien
<person> eso dice en las caracteristicas del pro xpn
<seth-> claro, si los servers estan optimizados con gentoo
<tkw-one> arp: una vpn es acaso un portal de comunicacion directa entre una pc remota y un servidor de programas o archivos???
<arp> no se que es xpn
<carlos_>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<carlos_> ja
<person> http://proxpn.com/
<person> esta es la direccion de pro xpn
<person> existe en ubuntu algun programa que me de algo parecido?
<seth-> netcat
<CuriousX> la navaja suiza =P
<CuriousX> XD
<arp> veo
<arp> eso parece ser algun tipo de programa similar a un proxy
<arp> usa Tor
<person> si, exacto
<arp> bajate Tor para linux
<arp> hace lo mismo...
<person> es seguro?
<arp> sep
<seth-> no
<person> es que, um, creo que he tenido malas experiencias con tor
<person> ademas que muchos sitios no permiten usar tor
<arp> y bueh
<arp> papayo, el etma de ese software xpn, es que es privativo
<arp> no se si es compatible con un sistema de vpn estandard
<arp> no creo
<papayo> arp perdon? :S
<papayo> yo no nombre el xpn
<arp> :S
<person> um, con tor se puede entrar al deepnet o algo asi
<person> alguien de ustedes lo ha visitado??
<arp> deepnet
<arp> que es eso?
<andres_> hola, no puedo ver la camara web de mis contactos  con mi amsn
<person> no estoy seguro si se llama deepnet
<person> pero... bueno, uno va por internet creyendo que en la web solo existe facebook myspace  etc
<arp> ja
<person> pero en esa cosa que les comento, hay paginas obsoletas entre otras cosas,
<person> pero sobre todo informacion bastante bizarra
<arp> pero digo..
<arp> que tenes impedido ver normalmente que necesitas esas cosas?
<person> hay sitios para traficar drogas, vender organos, hasta pornografia infantil
<person> y es muy facil ser hackeado
<person> incluso hay una wikipedia solo para tor
<arp> em
<person> y solo se puede entrar con tor  a esa cosa
<arp> pero vos que tenes que hacer?
<andres_> camara web.... nadie?
<person> solo entrar con tor
<seth-> person queres vender organos?
<person> ah, claro tambien hay cosas raras, como libros de magia, illuminati, y una pagina de warez para EU
<final_frontier> andres_, has probado al menos a ver si te funciona la webcam sin el amsn?
<seth-> yo te los compro y no tenes ni que entrar a dnet
<person> haha, no, solo queria contar mi mala experiencia con to
<final_frontier> porque eso es importante .____.
<person> tor
<seth-> te cambio un riñon por merca
<arp> pasa que Tor depende mucho del usuario que en ese momento te toque como bypass
<andres_> final_frontier: no tengo camara web, mi problema es que no puedo ver el de mis contactos
<final_frontier> pues entonces será problema de amsn
<final_frontier> msn messenger odia amsn :B
<person> puedes explicarte por favor seth?
<person> relevant
<seth-> person si quqeres vender organos yo conosco gente que conoce gente...
<seth-> en fin, andan en esas cosas
<seth-> seguimos por pv
<arp> seth- jaja
<seth-> arp vos queres?
<seth-> entra a su pagina http://www.leekspin.com/
<person> a que se refieren con eso de NUDGES en tor?
<arp> nop
<seth-> a sido un dia agitado me estoy muriendo de sed,
<seth-> en la esquina la vagancia tiene algo para beber,
<seth-> me dicen que esta mezcladito vino y gaseosa sera,
<seth-> pero me pego ten duro debe tener algo mas.
<seth-> ay estoy re loco q loco,
<seth-> ay q va a decir la gilada,
<moreback> xD
<carlos_> por favor
<totyko_> como puedo entrar a las salas de yahoo con Empathy..???
<xangua> ni idea
<carlos_> el otro dia  puse un vaso de cubata en el posavasos del ordenador pero se rompio
<moreback> el lector de dvd no es un posavasos :-P
<carlos_> XDDD
<xuzas> pues a mi la bandeja del lector de dvd me sirve para posar la taza
<xuzas> sera que tiene  lightscribe(H)
<dzup2> hola ya llegue
<nanovany> una pregunta, que prefieren, ubuntu o fedora?
<nanovany> platique con uno apenas y me dijo que ubuntu, no es muy bueno, es inestable y mas para niño :S..me dijo que fedora es lo mejor... y no see xD.. yo utilizo ubuntu 10.10
<moreback> acabas de tener un encuentro con un fedora-fan
<moreback> de inestable no tiene nada ubuntu
<moreback> pifias sí, pero eso es inherente a todo software
<moreback> y ahora te doy mi opinión como ubuntu-fan: fedora sucks
<nanovany> aaaah  :S..
<nanovany> y por ke aspesta? xD..
<nanovany> el chavo ke vi esta en mi escuela, se ve que le encanta la programacion, hizo un cartiro asi pss que funciona cosas asi,, yo como hace 4 mese manejo ubuntu
<nanovany> y me ha gustadoo.. apenas entro al mundo de la programacion tambien..
<nanovany> a lo mejor por que no se como funciona o ke mejoras iene cada uno
<nanovany> soy novato en pocas palabra xD
<zfe> alo
<person> hola, tengo problemas con tor en ubuntu
<jonathan> tngo problemas yo igual pero con xorg
<person> estoy intentando descargar :
<person> wget https://svn.torproject.org/svn/torbrowser/trunk/build-scripts/config/polipo.conf
<person> pero ya no existe
<person> en donde mas lo puedo encontrar?
<person> ayuda??
<CuriousX> aca tenes muchos tor --> https://svn.torproject.org/svn/tor/tags/
<CuriousX> tambien podes instalarlo con ---> sudo apt-get install tor
<new_> buenas resulta q modifique el tiempo de grub y no puedo actualizarlo, como hago?
<person> hola, me pueden ayudar por favor?
<person> deseo mover reemplazar un archivo por otro, en ubuntu
<person> al parecer no puedo manualmente, y no se como hacerlo por terminal
<zfe> que quieres reemplazar?
<new_> zfe: no puedo actualizar el grub y no puedo cambiar el tiempo de espera, me manda este mensaje: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<zfe> new_: donde es tu grub?
<zfe> en MBR?
<zfe> que escribes en el terminal quando cambias el tempo de espera?
<new_> como asi explicate mejor q soy nuevo en este mundo
<zfe> creo que tu grub.conf es mal configurado
<new_> zfe: ma manda este mensaje: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<zfe> quiero verlo
<zfe> new_: que estas usando
<zfe> ubuntu 10.10?
<compuone> alo como va gente todo bien
<compuone>  ?
<new_> si señor el 10.10 y asi esta configurado mu grub http://pastie.org/1294481
<compuone> una pregunta cuando estoy editando un archivo de cofiguraciòn y quiero guardar con :w me dice archivo de solo lectura como hago
<compuone> para poder guardar los cambios
<zfe> new_: 1 minuto
<compuone> alguien me podrìa dar una mano porfavor
<zfe> new_:
<compuone> asì es
<zfe> como actualizas grub? apt-get upgrade?
<compuone> new_:
<compuone> ¿¿
<compuone> a mi me decìs xD ?
<new_> estoy desde -s -H y si con update-grub
<compuone> che no hay nadie
<compuone> que me pueda dar una mano ???
<new_> y update-grub2
<zfe> new_: sudo grub-update ?
<new_> si
<new_> no al reves update-grub y update-grub2
<new_> con los 2 manda el mismo mensale q te di
<zfe> new_: grub-mkconfig
<new_> zfe: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<zfe> new_: hablas ingles?
<new_> por que lo dices?
<zfe> por que creo que tenes problemas con un bug de grub
<new_> y como lo puedo arreglar?
<new_> zfe: como monto el / ?
<zfe> new_: creo que habes problemas con unos link symbolicos
<zfe> y no sabe como aydarte
<new_> zfe: no te entendi
<zfe> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52983
<new_> zfe: como monto el /
<zfe> new_: tienes partitiones separadas por /boot y / ?
<new_> si señor
<zfe> mount /dev/nameoftheboot partition /boot
<zfe> ex. "mount/dev/sda1/ /boot"
<new_> escrivo talcual tienes asi?
<zfe> ex. "mount/dev/sda1 /boot"
<zfe> new_: puedes pegar "cat /etc/fstab" ?
<new_> aufs / aufs rw 0 0 tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0 /dev/sda7 swap swap defaults 0 0
<zfe> new_: todo el file
<zfe> por favor
<new_> eso es todo lo que me sale
<zfe> no es posible
<new_> en serio esas 3 lineas me salen
<new_> me estas ayudaando no devo de mentirte
<zfe> new_: puedes pegar "hd -H" ?
<new_> hd opcion incorrecta
<zfe> desculpe
<zfe> df -H
<new_> zfe: http://pastie.org/1294522 tu no eres español verdad
<zfe> new_: no soy español
<zfe> mmm
<new_> zfe: de donde eres?
<zfe> italiano
<zfe> esto es extraño new_
<zfe> puedes reiniciar tu computador?
<zfe> y ven
<new_> aver te digo cuando trate de actualizar el grub sin moverle mas de lo que tenia que moverle siempre siempre arranca por win2 y ahora estoy desde el livecd
<zfe> ahhhh
<new_> por que no puedo iniciar ubuntu
<zfe> new_: no conozco español bastante para ayudarte
<zfe> creo que deberia usar grub-install
<new_> zfe: ingles?
<zfe> y re-installar grub en el MBR de tu disco
<zfe> new_: fine
<zfe> you should follow some howto
<zfe> about how to
<zfe> install again grub on your MBR
<zfe> and fix the configuration
<zfe> or chroot into the old system
<zfe> and fix it
<new_> but I'm new user i can't know how
<new_> I prefer the chroot
<zfe> chroot is not that easy either
<zfe> you have to mount your / partition
<new_> no
<new_> I don't know
<new_> really I'm new user
<zfe> new_: have you tried #ubuntu?
<zfe> if you can explain your problem there, in english
<zfe> they would help you
<zfe> i really can't atm, cause i'm on a debian box
<new_> zfe: porfavor preguntales tu es que no puedo escribir bien el ingles
<zfe> new_: i didn't get your problem completely
<zfe> when did your grub got broken
<new_> teach me how to use the chroot
<zfe> you have to mount your partition
<zfe> then chroot /location/of/your/partition /
<zfe> then you are done
<new_> como se dice actualizar en ingles?
<TTNK> update
<new_> TTNK: gracias
<new_> sera q tu me puedes ayudar con la actualisacion del grub desde un live cd?
<tkw-one> jajaja, monto windows despues de tener linux... jajaja
<new_> tkw-one: q te hace pensar eso?
<tkw-one> pues porque solo se daña el grub cuando se monta windows despues de tener linux.
<new_> y sera q no puedo hacerle un cambio de time out por error y q arranque el win2 en ves de q arranque ubuntu?
<new_> un error lo comete cualquiera
<tkw-one> un cambio de time out (sera un cambio de inicio por defecto) pues si se puede.
<new_> el inicio por defecto siempre a sido el 2 osea el 3 arranque y allì esta win2 y el cambio en el tiempo para escojer el arranque lo iba a cambiar a 10 pero como lo hice de afan lo deje en 1
<new_> entonces ahora no puedo escojer ubuntu
<tkw-one> y eso es simple solo se modifica el archivo grub.cfg o como se llame y listo.
<new_> pero al tratar de actualizar no me deja por que estoy desde el live cd
<new_> y desde win2 no se puede ver los ficheros linux
<tkw-one> jajajja, como que no... lo que pasa es que estando en el livecd debe abrir una consola y hacerse supervisor, luego cambier los permisos del archivo de configuracion del grub y luego editarlo.... lo graba y listo... no olvidar cuando entre denuevo ponerle los permisos correctos al archivo de configuracion del grub
<new_> o,O y eso como se hace
<tkw-one> en un terminal con sudo su, pero la mas facil es usando nautilus se posiciona sobre el archivo a editar y usando el mouse boton derecho opcion abrir como root o super usuario.
<tkw-one> y luego lo edita con gedit.
<el_wholer> que pasa amiguitos
<new_> el_wholer: resulta q modifique el tiempo y el arranque por defecto del grub y ahora me da menos de 1 segundo y esta sobre win2, osea q siempre me arranca por win2 y no puedo actualizar el grub desde un live cd
<tkw-one> claro que tambien hay una forma boba de poder lograr que el grub deje escoger al iniciar y es precionar cualquier tecla repetidamente al momento de arrancar el ordenador y el menu se detendra a esperar una eleccion.
<el_wholer> woah!! eso si es letal
<el_wholer> creo que se podria si haces boot con cd
<new_> tkw-one: pero esq tengo meos de 1 segundo
<tkw-one> haga caso o no llegara a viejo.
<new_> el_wholer: y eso como lo hago
<new_> ahora estoy desde el live cd
<tkw-one> las dos soluciones que le dije son las mas faciles y han sido probadas por mi con excelentes resultados.
<new_> tkw-one: el new no es gratis esq soy nuevo en esto
<el_wholer> creo que si ah
<el_wholer> tkw-one tiene razon
<el_wholer> tienes que reinciar
<el_wholer> y presionar seguido la tecla de arriba o abajo para cortar el grub
<tkw-one> y no olvide la regla numero 1 cuando va hacer modificaciones de configuracion... siempre saque una copia del archivo original por si acaso... y tambien para saber que es lo que modifico.
<el_wholer> eso es con rm no?? :P
<el_wholer> no me acuerdo :P
<new_> esq esas cosas ya las hice las de las teclas y la de la copia, ya meti la copia al original pero cuando trato de actualizar el grub desde el live cd no puedo me dice q no esta montado el /
<tkw-one> new_: porque no me hace caso... es simple.. hagase root en un terminal o la mas simple edite el archivo grub desde el nautilus.
<new_> yo lo he hecho
<new_> pero sin actualozar el grub no se aplican los cambios
<new_> lo unico q nesesito es actualizar el grub desde el live cd
<tkw-one> pero si seras.... solo tiene que editar el archivo de configuracion del grub... pero antes debe cambiarle los permisos para que pueda grabar los cambios y listo.
<new_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# gedit /media/c1aece5e-4173-496f-ad8e-87f1fc8511e6/etc/default/grub
<new_> asi o como?
<tkw-one> new use nautilus ... que es el explorador de archivos en linus o cualquier otro explorador y ponga el archivo de configuraacion del grub con permiso de lectura escritura, luego editelo con gedit , graba y arranca su ordenador desde el disco duro ... eso es facil.
<tkw-one> eso del actualizar grub es para cuando se monto windows despues de liux.
<new_> o cuando se eliminan kerneles viejos
<tkw-one> si como sea pero para lo que usted sufre la solucion mas simple es la que le dije.
<new_> tkw-one: bueno dime como llego a la carpeta q tiene el grub y lo modifico desde el nautilus?
<tkw-one> pues simple estando en  livecd abre nautilus y doble click sobre el icono que representa la particion de linux,.. no olvide hacerse root antes de eso.
<new_> como me hago root?
<tkw-one> en un terminal  $  sudo su
<tkw-one> o con el nautilus despues de abierto con el mouse boton derceho sobre cualquier archivo y la opcion abrir como root o supeerviosr.
<tkw-one> no puede ser mas facil... es lo mismo que se hace en windows
<new_> GRUB_TIMEOUT=2 ya ki tengi asi desde hace ratisimo y he resetado 10 mil veses y no me cambia el tiempo
<new_> lo tengo*
<tkw-one> porque usted no ha cambiado los permisos del archivo.... y como no lo hace nunca le grabara los cambios.
<new_> ya los guarde
<new_> si puedo poner lo q quiera q puedo guardar
<tkw-one> seguro cambio los permisos del archivo, porque si no lo hace cualquier modificacion no sera grabada o no sera permanente.... entendio?
<new_> si es mas no se activa el boton de guardar
<new_> pero si tengo los privilegios de root osea q si se guardan los cambios
<tkw-one> jajajaja, porque sos tan cabeza dura... jajaja en fin haga lo que le dije y listo.
<new_> osea q si tengo el boton de guardar activado q quiere decir? tengo o no tengo derechos de root?
<tkw-one> ser root es una cosa y los permisos de los archivos otra... o sea que si el permiso que tiene es solo lectura aunque seaas root no lo podras modificar.... entendio?
<new_> aver tu has el experimento
<new_> modifica unicamente el grub y no actualices
<chilicuil> tkw-one: estas seguro?, si eres root puedes hacer lo que quieras
<new_> tkw-one: ademas recuerda la promera linea del grub # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<tkw-one> chilicuil: si, si cambias los permisos sobre los archivos sino solo podras leeerlos mas no modificarlos
<tkw-one> new_: yo te hablo desde mi experiencia personal pues yo tengo 3 versiones de linux diferentes en ele mismo equipo mas winsiete strated y me tire el grub al hacer instalciones de linux mas modernas que la que tenia por defecto... y lo solucione como le dije.
<tkw-one> y si necesita correr el update-grub pues hagalo pero en principio debe hacer lo que yo le dije.
<tkw-one> en fin.... no soy un experto de linux o ubuntu-linux asi que mis consejos son solo basados en mi experiencia como usuario y por ello puede que no sean los mas tecnicos y corectos.. pero a mi me funciona.
<tkw-one> new_: man, suerte y que le funcione.
<tkw-one> me voy a dormir.
<new_> bueno espero le rinda gracias de todas formas
<mankeletor> hola a todos, como instalo java + plugin para firefox?
<kingfred> eit kien vive
<kingfred> esta es la hora que todos duermen?
<lent> sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86_64.run
<lent> sh: Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86_64.run
<lent> le puse lo de ariba y me dio lo de abago no se que me dice
<huevo> tiene permisos para poder ser ejecutado?
<lent> pues no se que ejecutar
<huevo> chmod +x
<huevo> man chmod
<lent> chmod: falta un operando después de «+x»
<huevo> o boton derecho en nautilus, propiedades -> permisos y le das al tick de "permitir ejecutar este archivo como un ejectuable"
<lent> osea que ya tengo permiso para ejecutar  ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86_64.run
<huevo> aunque yo diria que los ficheros .run se ejecutan con ./nombredeficheroaejecutar
<lent> ya lo pillo
<lent> le quito sh y dego ./ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86_64.run
<lent> si es a si pero a ora tendre que buscar el pakete y descargarlo
<lent> aber donde lo pillo
<huevo> que paquete? si te has bajado el fichero .run solo necesitas darle permisos para poder ser ejecutado y luego ejecutarlo
<lent> no no me baje nada solo sigo las instruciones de una pajina
<huevo> sudo aptitude search fglrx
<huevo> y te olvidas de lios
<lent> intento instalar tarjeta grafica Mobility ™ Radeon ® X1600
<huevo> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install fglrx
<huevo> eso en una terminal
<huevo> xD
<lent> voy a probar
<lent> esta trabajando
<zfe> 1l1l
<zfe> 1l1l1lIl11LI|
<lent> si te aburres comprate un burro
<lent> no se que es tara des cargando  pero tardara un buen rato
<huevo> el update pone la base de datos de los repositorios al dia, y el fglrx es el driver para ati, aunque necesita de dependencias y bajará mas paquetes
<lent> ok
<lent> a todo esto estoy usando 10.04 pero luego quiero pasarme a 10.10 ¿ y digo si me conservara estos cambios
<huevo> yo sigo con la 10.04 y me pienso mantener hasta el año que viene xD
<huevo> el dist-upgrade es algo delicado de hacer, sobretodo si usas repositorios no oficiales
<huevo> y sí, mantiene los programas y las aplicaciones instaladas cuando se actualiza
<lent> pero si te mantienes asta el año que viene luego te costara pasar a 10.10 y luego a 11.04
<huevo> o hasta que salga otra lts
<huevo> x)
<huevo> de todas maneras las versiones normales se mantienen con los repositorios activos durante un año
<lent> ok
<ElNota> 18 meses
<huevo> joaz
<ElNota> Bueno sí, un año desde qie sale la siguiente edición
<huevo> con las lts son 3 años creo
<lent> lo mismo me mantengo
<lent> pues 10.10 ya lo tengo en otro pc
<ElNota> huevo: Sí, y a los 2 saldría otra LTS, por lo que siempre habría tiempo de actualizar
<huevo> lo que no tengo claro es si se puede actualizar la lts a la siguiente lts directamente, o habría que pasar por actualizar las de medio año también (sería un coñazo xd)
<lent> pues si es una duda que yo tambien tengo
<flypp> huevo, símplemente instalas la lts (actualmente: lucid) y ya está. En las preferencias del Gestor de Actualizaciones está marcada la opción de actualizar "Sólo versiones de larga duración"
<flypp> para poder actualizar las inter-lts, se marca la opción "Ediciones normales"
<lent> ok duda resuelta un 10
<ElNota> huevo: Además eso depende de ti, si quieres tener lo último en software usa las ediciones normales, si quieres que todo vaya lo mejor posible hasta la siguiente edición LTS, pues ya sabes; yo como no tengo prisa uso todas las que salen, eso sí, siempre espero una semana o así para que salgan parches
<flypp> De todas formas aunque tengas marcada "Ediciones normales" no tienes por qué actualizar, símplemente te da el aviso de que existe una nueva versión
<flypp> yo pasé de jaunty a lucid directamente, nunca instalé karmic (sólo virtualizado, la mejor forma de evaluar la estabilidad de una nueva versión)
<ElNota> flypp: Hombre, siempre hay que esperar una semana, de esa manera los bugs más problemáticos ya estarán solucionados
<flypp> lo de karmic no fue una semana, fueron 3 meses
<flypp> también es cierto que tuvo cambios muy drásticos. Con natty seguramente pasará algo parecido
<huevo> los primeros dias de una release suelen estar los servidores saturados, una opción es cambiar el país de los repositorios.
<flypp> yo siempre pongo los de Francia
<ElNota> Eso da lo mismo, cuando actualizas de distro cambia automáticamente al principal
<flypp> van más rápidos los franceses saturados que los españoles "tranquilitos"
<ElNota> flypp: Sí, eso es verdad, por desgracia XD
<lent> bueno ya termino de descargar
<lent> voy a probar
<lent> ummm me quede colgao
<lent> Se produjo un problema al inicializar Catalyst Control Center Edición para Linux. Lo siguiente pudo ser la causa.
<lent> No hay un controlador de gráficos ATI instalado o el controlador ATI no funciona adecuadamente.
<lent> Por favor inatale el controlador ATI de manera adecuada para su hardware ATI, o configure utilizando aticonfig.
<mimecar> has instalado la versión privativa que trae ubuntu?
<lent> cuando ice la descarga fui directo a apariencia efectos visuales extras si reiniciar antes creo que la godi
<mimecar> la descarga de donde
<lent> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install fglrx
<mimecar> por qué no has usado la opción que tiene ubuntu de drivers privativos?
<lent> no me ba bien
<lent> sin efectos en en escritorio
<mimecar> después de usar la opción de ubuntu y reiniciar no funciona ?
<lent> me e liado un poco  privativa que trae ubuntu?
<lent> cual es
<mimecar> cuando te sale un mensaje diciendo si quieres poner el driver privativo
<lent> en apariencias efectos  extras te refieres
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> cuando inicias el sistema te pregunta si quieres instalar el driver privativo
<mimecar> ahora no se como tienes el sistema
<lent> pues eso no lo vi
<lent> aranca directa mente sin contraceña
<mimecar> no tiene nada que ver
<lent> pues no lo pillo
<mimecar> que inicies la sesión de forma automática no tiene nada que ver
<mimecar> para que te salga un aviso preguntando si quieres instalar el driver privativo
<lent> donde le doy
<mimecar> en los menús, hay una opción para el driver privativo
<mimecar> con lo que has instalado no se si te saldrá
<ElNota> lent: Sistema >> Administración >> Controladores adicionales
<lent> si controladores de hardware
<lent> dice que no se usan
<lent> pero tampoco en ceña nada
<ElNota> lent: Hay alguno que te permita instalar?
<lent> no
<lent> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1600]
<lent> creo que es compatible segun esta pagina----http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html&ei=gVLeTP__KpO2hAe-rc21DQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CB4Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dlinux%2Bati%2Bdrivers%2Bradeon%2Bx1600%26hl%3Des%26prmd%3Dfd
<mimecar> lent: ese enlace es muy antihuo
<mimecar> antiguo
<lent> pues de eso no me di cuenta
<mimecar> el último de ati es el 9.10
<lent> valla pues a ver que hago a ora
<flotando30> alguien me explica como va este chat
<mimecar> haces pregunas de ubuntu y la gente responde
<lent> jeje
<ElNota> lent: Tal vez descargándotelo desde la web oficial consigas algo
<flotando30> tengo ubuntu y acabo de instalar xchat y ni idea como va
<fosco_> buenas
<flotando30> gracias por vuestra ayuda
<ZiscoLyk_43> algn sbe kom pdo dar x culo a mimecar¿¿
<mimecar> comportandote
<ZiscoLyk_43> xd kallese pendjo
<mimecar> comportate o tendrás que salir del canal
<ZiscoLyk_43> mimecar es 1 tipo muii omosexual
<flypp> xD
<Nuevo_en_Linux> buenas gente
<ZiscoLyk_43> gay
<mimecar> ZiscoLyk_43: tu crees que eso llega a insulto ?
<ZiscoLyk_43> pendejo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ando desde ayer con un problemita con el ubuntu
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y buscando en la web veo que le paso a otras personas lo mismo q a mi
<Nuevo_en_Linux> instale ubuntu 10.10 y el controlador nvidia 173 3D
<ZiscoLyk_43> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y al reiniciar la pantalla se pone negra
<mimecar> por tonto te has puesto en silencio
<mimecar> Nuevo_en_Linux: lo instalas desde drivers restringidos
<Nuevo_en_Linux> desde controladores adicionales
<mimecar> la pantalla se queda negra y el ordenador no arranca?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> el ordenador arranca pero no c si llega hasta ubuntu, xq tengo contraseña, estoy queriendo quitarla pero no encuentro el comando para hacerlo
<mimecar> puede ser que solo falle el inicio
<Nuevo_en_Linux> empieza a cargar ubuntu y luego se pone negra o me deja el cursor arriba, y dice pc login
<Nuevo_en_Linux> lo raro es q a otros les pasa lo mismo con el mismo controlador
<mimecar> puede ser un fallo con ese driver
<Nuevo_en_Linux> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/71042
<mimecar> sabes si han reportado el fallo?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> creo q si
<mimecar> puedes probar a iniciar con el live cd y renombrar el archivo xorg.conf
<mimecar> con un poco de suerte el sistema arrancará
<kovac> Hola hay para ubuntu alguna aplicacion lo mas similar a tuneup para hacer que ubuntu sea mas agil y rapido ?
<mimecar> kovac: no necesitas hacerlo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pues, primero  q no c como se renombra un archivo aqui en linux y segundo, deberia actualizar nuevamente el controlador nvidia?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> porque lo desinstale para q pueda arrancar
<kovac> resulta que con vista sp2 + la configuracion automatica que aporta tuneup la pc funciona mas rapido
<mimecar> Nuevo_en_Linux: inicia con el live cd y entra en el canal
<mimecar> kovac: no lo necesitas
<kovac> mimecar, no en la velocidad para transferir archivos en eso ubuntu 18mb/s le supera a vista 6mb/s, en lo demas salvo en el arranque vistasp2+ tuneup responde mas rapido
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ahi arranco
<mimecar> kovac: no puedes comprar dos sistemas que son diferentes
<mimecar> responde más rápido en que
<kovac> rectifico en vista 8mb/s
<kovac> mimecar, en la ejecucion de los programas y en la navegacion resulta ser mas rapido
<mimecar> en navegación en que páginas y con que programas
<kovac> gracias a la configuracion y el control en la prioridad de procesos que le aporta tuneup
<kovac> a vista
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> pero en que páginas es más rápido
<mimecar> y con que programas
<mimecar> no tienes programas que hagan lo mismo que tuneup
<kovac> mimecar ,la probe en una pagina con mucha carga una de panda security y en general lo percibo al navegar
<mimecar> si una página usa flash el rendimiento puede ser inferior por el estupendo flash de linux
<mimecar> kovac: va más lento con la misma versión del navegador ?
<kovac> en general noto mas pesadez al usar ubuntu que en vista sp2+ tuneup
<mimecar> usa un escritorio más ligero que gnome y lo notarás más rápido
<nuevo_en_linux> mimecar, ahi estoy con el ubuntu live
<mimecar> nuevo_en_linux: tienes ya las particiones del sistema instalado montadas?
<nuevo_en_linux> no se q significa eso
<mimecar> en el menú superior, lugares y busca el disco del sistema instalado
<nuevo_en_linux> ya esta
<mimecar> ahora abre una consola
<kovac> si con lxde no notaba esa pesadez pero su escritorio es mas limitado y me parece que no que hace un uso total del potencial de mi maquina
<mimecar> kovac: si puedes mover vista, ubuntu lo tiene que hacer mejor
<mimecar> puede ser que no tengas los drivers 3D instalados
<kovac> tengo el compiz funcionando
<nuevo_en_linux> ? yo?
<mimecar> kovac: compiz ralentiza mucho si no tienes bien los drivers
<mimecar> nuevo_en_linux: si
<nuevo_en_linux> pues es lo q t estaba diciendo
<nuevo_en_linux> si instalo el 3d luego cuando reinicio tengo la pantalla negra
<nuevo_en_linux> y es lo q les pasa a otros usuarios
<kovac> mimecar tengo la herramienta de configuracion de nvidia
<nuevo_en_linux> ayer estuve como 5 hs con arp que ahora esta off, intentando solucionarlo y no pudimos
<mimecar> nuevo_en_linux: has abierto la consola ya si o no
<kovac> funcionando
<nuevo_en_linux> q consola?
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> búscala en el menú
<nuevo_en_linux> terminal?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> kovac: parece cosa del driver 3D
<nuevo_en_linux> listo
<kovac> mimecar nvidia 195.36.24
<mimecar> nuevo_en_linux: cd /media
<mimecar> y busca el nombre de la carpeta que has montado antes
<mimecar> kovac: no uso nvidia
<mimecar> esos son los últimos que trae ubuntu?
<kovac> no hay una version superio 256 y tal
<nuevo_en_linux> q carpeta?
<nuevo_en_linux> y como la busco?
<nuevo_en_linux> mi nick es literal... no c moverme en linux
<mimecar> nuevo_en_linux: en el menú de lugares has pulsado sobre la partición del disco duro que tienes instalado?
<nuevo_en_linux> si
<mimecar> si estas empezando, no instalas unos drivers 3D usando la consola
<nuevo_en_linux> no
<mimecar> mira en la carpeta /media si hay dentro una carpeta con la partición que has seleccionado antes
<nuevo_en_linux> hay 3 carpetas una DVD y 2 Flopy
<mimecar> nuevo_en_linux: haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vea
<mimecar> el contenido de 'Lugares'
<mimecar> y subela a imagehack.us
<nuevo_en_linux> eso en windows lo haria en 2 segundos
<nuevo_en_linux> aqui ni idea como
<nuevo_en_linux> mejor t digo
<mimecar> lo haces IGUAL que en windows
<mimecar> si sabes hacer una captura de pantalla en windows en linux es igual
<nuevo_en_linux> Carpeta personal, escritorio, documentos, musica, imagenes, videos, descargas / Equipo, sistema de archivos de 50GB, sistema de archivo de 40GB (Ahi esta linux), disquete
<kovac> mimecar, bueno la cuestion era que no hay ninguna herramienta automatica que elimine servicios y elementoso caracteristica por defecto de ubuntu para que si el usuario lo desea ubuntu rinda mejor
<mimecar> kovac: ubuntu tweak quita cosas, pero no toca los servicios
<mimecar> solo deja personalizar un poco el sistema
<mimecar> nuevo_en_linux: sistema de archivos 50 GB
<mimecar> kovac: si desactivas compiz el sistema va rápido?
<nuevo_en_linux> esos 50 gigas estan particionados para instalar windows en algun momento
<nuevo_en_linux> pero el disco de windows boteable no me reconoce el disco rigido
<nuevo_en_linux> asi q x ahora esta vacio
<Julian> xD
<mimecar> nuevo_en_linux: entonces busca donde has instalado ubuntu
<nuevo_en_linux> en el de 40 gb
<mimecar> has pulsado para que lo monte?
<nuevo_en_linux> lo puse entre parentesis
<nuevo_en_linux> q es montar?
<mimecar> que cargue la partición
<nuevo_en_linux> supongo q esta cargada, ahi esta instalado el sistema de linux
<nuevo_en_linux> o como se hace para montar?
<mimecar> pulsa en la partición
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones por favor, o pide ayuda a otra persona
<nuevo_en_linux> ok
<nuevo_en_linux> ya esta abierto
<mimecar> en la consola, cd /media
<mimecar> te tiene que salir una carpeta más
<kovac> mimecar, por ejemplo tuneup en vista cuando instalo un navegador me indica que va a optimizar el navegador en modo multidescarga o algo asi era para que gane mas velocidad de descarga, en ubuntu en realidad hace poco que me aumentaron la velocidad de mi adsl y no se si ubuntu hace esto mismo y reconfigura el sistema en base a la velocidad de adsl que tengo ahora
<nuevo_en_linux> no, solo hay 3
<mimecar> kovac: no tienes que hacerlo
<mimecar> ubuntu no es windows
<nuevo_en_linux> DVD, Floppy y floppy0
<mimecar> nuevo_en_linux: has pulsado sobre la partición que contiene linux en Lugares?
<nuevo_en_linux> si
<mimecar> y lo que modifica tuneup no hace que descargue más rápido
<nuevo_en_linux> la otra particion tiene solo 2  carpetas
<fosco_> kovac no existe ninguna herramienta asi en ubuntu porque no es necesaria, existen herramientas para configurar opciones algo dificiles de encontrar por los novatos, pero no tiene el objetivo de optimizar, las distribuciones linux van muy optimizadas por defecto
<nuevo_en_linux> las 2 floopy
<mimecar> nuevo_en_linux: haz una captura de pantalla de la carpeta /media
<kovac> fosco , ok entonce como usuario basico lo unico que puedo hacer es prescindir de los efectos del compiz
<mimecar> kovac: no actives todos los efectos
<nuevo_en_linux> hay otra unidad q se llama sistema de archivos, ahi hay 2 carpetas con nombres largos
<nuevo_en_linux> sera eso?
<kovac> mimecar, el de la lupa es mi preferido ese lo dejo a salvo
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<nuevo_en_linux> o sea dentro de sistema de archivos hay una carpeta media y dentro de ella 2 carpetas
<nuevo_en_linux> pero no entiendo para q
<mimecar> que pone en esas carpetas
<nuevo_en_linux> si es lo q te estoy contando
<mimecar> porque simplemente me he perdido hace un rato
<nuevo_en_linux> ok
<mimecar> y no se lo que has hecho y como está tu sistema
<nuevo_en_linux> te refresco, en donde tengo el linux en carpeta media solo tengo 3 carpetas 1 dvd y 2 de floppy
<mimecar> mejor con la captura
<nuevo_en_linux> hay una unidad q se llama sistema de archivos, ahi hay otra carpeta media y dentro de ella 2 carpetas con nombres largos
<mimecar> no dices que tenias 3 carpetas ????
<nuevo_en_linux> una se llama 66119d8a-fd1d-427b-a2c9-e6e940a81ab4
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> esa puede ser
<nuevo_en_linux> te refresco, en donde tengo el linux en carpeta media solo tengo 3 carpetas 1 dvd y 2 de floppy
<mimecar> "[13:07]	<nuevo_en_linux>	te refresco, en donde tengo el linux en carpeta media solo tengo 3 carpetas 1 dvd y 2 de floppy"
<nuevo_en_linux> hay una unidad q se llama sistema de archivos, ahi hay otra carpeta media y dentro de ella 2 carpetas con nombres largos
<mimecar> eso y en /media tienes cosas diferentes
<mimecar> 'Lugares' solo es para montar la partición
<nuevo_en_linux> una se llama 66119d8a-fd1d-427b-a2c9-e6e940a81ab4
<mimecar> en una consola, cd /media
<nuevo_en_linux> estoy en la consola con cd media
<nuevo_en_linux> eso no lo cerre
<mimecar> y ahí te salian 3 carpetas o 2
<nuevo_en_linux> ahi quedo todo parado
<nuevo_en_linux> como veo q tengo en la consola?
<mimecar> ls
<nuevo_en_linux> me pide q le escriba algo
<baltuna> Buenas, cuando descomprimo algo que tiene tildes me pone el nombre mal (unos simbolos) y codificacion incorrecta o algo. A alguien le apsa?
<nuevo_en_linux> 66119d8a-fd1d-427b-a2c9-e6e940a81ab4  ce4019f5-8a55-40dd-97d4-866eda69689a
<mimecar> lo tengo que dejar un rato nuevo_en_linux
<nuevo_en_linux> ok
<mimecar> si te pregunto el contenido en /media , no me digas otras cosas
<nuevo_en_linux> si te estoy diciendo q soy nuevo
<nuevo_en_linux> y q no entiendo el linux
<nuevo_en_linux> entonces expresate mejor
<nuevo_en_linux> porque me decis cosas tecnicas q no entiendo
<mimecar> si no sabes como se muestran los archivos dilo
<nuevo_en_linux> te lo dije
 * hashashin nas
<mimecar> después de un rato diciendo que tenías 3 carpetas
<nuevo_en_linux> vos me mandaste a lugares
<nuevo_en_linux> no
<nuevo_en_linux> vos me enviaste a lugares
<nuevo_en_linux> me dijiste q disco tenia montado
<mimecar> a lugares para montar la partición, nada mas
<nuevo_en_linux> t pregunte q era montado
<nuevo_en_linux> me dijiste q entre ahi donde tenia el linux instalado
<nuevo_en_linux> entre
<nuevo_en_linux> te conte lo q habia ahi dentro
<nuevo_en_linux> luego t dije q habia otra unidad q se llamaba sistema de archivos y q dentro habia 2 carpetas con nombres largos
<nuevo_en_linux> te copie el nombre
<nuevo_en_linux> mientras estabas con otro usuario q te pedia tune up para ubuntu
<nuevo_en_linux> y te perdiste con lo q t iba diciendo
<fosco_> nuevo_en_linux, no he pillado el problema desde el principio, te importa explicarme lo que te pasa a ver si puedo ayudarte?
<nuevo_en_linux> ok te explico
<mimecar> [13:00]	<nuevo_en_linux>	q es montar?
<mimecar> [13:00]	<mimecar>	que cargue la partición
<nuevo_en_linux> instale ubuntu 10.10 hace 1 o 2 dias
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> [13:01]	<mimecar>	en la consola, cd /media
<mimecar> [13:01]	<mimecar>	te tiene que salir una carpeta más
<fosco_> ok, continua
<nuevo_en_linux> gracias mimecar, no importa quien tenga la razon
<nuevo_en_linux> yo lo q necesito es ayuda
<nuevo_en_linux> dejalo ahi y te agradezco
<nuevo_en_linux> entonces, ubuntu abre desde el disco rigido con su instalacion
<fosco_> ok
<nuevo_en_linux> me pide q actualice el controlador nvidia version 173
<nuevo_en_linux> actualizo y al reiniciar se pone la pantalla negra
<nuevo_en_linux> estuve ayer unas 6 hs o mas con el user arp q me intento dar una mano instalando y desinstalando drivers, pero nada funciono
<nuevo_en_linux> busque en google, y parece q otros user tuvieron el mismo problema con ese driver, lo q no c es si hay alguna forma de solucionarlo
<fosco_> nuevo_en_linux, puedes arrancar en modo texto?
<nuevo_en_linux> mmm
<nuevo_en_linux> si me explicas anoto y arranco
<mimecar> la idea es renombrar xorg.conf y que no cargue el driver
<nuevo_en_linux> el modo root?
<fosco_> quiero decir si al arrancar falla el modo grafico
<fosco_> y te deja entrar en modo texto
<fosco_> o simplemente el ordenador se cuelga
<nuevo_en_linux> ah pues se cuelga
<fosco_> ummm, ok
<fosco_> al arrancar ves el menu del grub?
<nuevo_en_linux> y no recuerdo si alguna vez intentando el modo recovery iba a modo texto
<nuevo_en_linux> el menu grub son las opciones de arranque de linux?
<fosco_> si
<nuevo_en_linux> si
<fosco_> ok, elige el modo recovery
<nuevo_en_linux> ok
<fosco_> entrarás en un menu q te permite varias opciones
<nuevo_en_linux> si
<fosco_> creo que la ultima es la q te da acceso al modo texto
<fosco_> no me las se de memoria
<nuevo_en_linux> hay una q dicee algo de root con opciones de red
<nuevo_en_linux> y otra como administrador
<nuevo_en_linux> son las 2 ultimas
<fosco_> ok, no necesitarás red
<nuevo_en_linux> ok
<fosco_> entras y ejecutas esto, apunta
<nuevo_en_linux> ok
<fosco_> X -configure :1
<fosco_> ese comando genera un archivo xorg.conf.new alli donde lo ejecutes
<fosco_> ese archivo contiene la configuracion del entorno grafico
<nuevo_en_linux> debo ejecutar ese archivo?
<fosco_> editas ese archivo con la orden nano xorg.conf.new
<fosco_> contiene un montón de lineas, buscas las q hablan de la grafica
<nuevo_en_linux> ok
<fosco_> verás una linea con algo asi: Driver              "nvidia"
<nuevo_en_linux> si
<fosco_> cambialo por: Driver         "vesa"
<nuevo_en_linux> y como lo cambio?
<fosco_> guardas y sales del editor
<nuevo_en_linux> todo eso sin comillas me imagino
<fosco_> para acabar pones el archivo donde toca, apunta
<nuevo_en_linux> no?
<nuevo_en_linux> ok
<fosco_> mv xorg.conf.new /etc
<fosco_> perdon
<fosco_> mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> recuerda q las mayusculas cuentan
<nuevo_en_linux> ok
<fosco_> si todo sale bien no verás ningun mensaje por pantalla
<fosco_> reinicia
<fosco_> y ya deberia funcionar
<nuevo_en_linux> ok
<nuevo_en_linux> ahora pruebo y vuelvo
<nuevo_en_linux> gracias!
<fosco_> suerte
<Nuevo_en_Linux> fosco_ no tuve suerte, cuando puse nano xorg...... se abrio una pantalla negra, y no supe como hacer lo de driver nvidia x vesa... luego cuando sali puse mv xorg.conf............ me tiro mv: falta el operando archivo de destino despues de xorg.........conf
<ubuntero_> hola a todos alguien sabe como poder ver videos en youtube es que no me jalan y nose por que
<ubuntero_> si segun si tengo instalado el flash player
<mimecar> define "no me jalan"
<ubuntero_> y le doy en instalar los plugins que altan y me dice que ya los tenia y ademas ya podia solo que que nose que le paso a mi ubuntu
<ubuntero_> osea no puedo ver videos de toutube ni nada de animaciones
<ubuntero_> y antes si
<fosco_> Nuevo_en_Linux, dime la secuencia de comandos exacta q pusiste
<fosco_> ubuntero_, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<ubuntero_> es que se supone que ya lo tengo instalado eso me dice
<ubuntero_> y no puedo ver lo svideos
<ubuntero_> nose por que
<fosco_> es posible que tengas 2 flash diferentes y eso te esté dando problemas
<mimecar> si lo tienes instalado no te puede salir el aviso de instalar plugin
<fosco_> bueno, he de ir a comer
<fosco_> nos vemos luego
<ubuntero_> es que todo sucedio creo por lo de las actualizaciones
<ubuntero_> entonces desistalo flash
<ubuntero_> y lo buelvo a intalar
<ubuntero_> ??
<mimecar> es una opción
<ubuntero_> ok aver probare
<ubuntero_> no me responde ahora firefox me sale un letrero pero no me sale
<ubuntero_> dice esto Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system
<Andurino> mata el proceso firefox
<ubuntero_> pero es que nose como
<ubuntero_> ???
<Andurino> ve a sistema
<Andurino> adminstracion
<Andurino> monitor del sistema
<Andurino> en esa ventana
<Nuevo_en_Linux> fosco_ puse X -configure :1
<ubuntero_> ok
<Andurino> solapa  procesos
<Nuevo_en_Linux> luego nano xorg.conf.new ahi se abrio la pantalla negra q te digo
<Andurino> boton derecho-> matar
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ahi puse Driver nvidia x Driver vesa de distintas formas, pero no paso nada
<Nuevo_en_Linux> asi q sali
<Nuevo_en_Linux> escribi eso mismo fuera en el root y tampoco anduvo
<mimecar> Nuevo_en_Linux: fosco no está
<Andurino> nuevo en linux-> que pc tienes?
<ubuntero_> ok perto le doy a todos los que digan firefox
<ubuntero_> en matar
<ubuntero_> ??
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok  gracias
<Andurino> ubuntuntero solo deberia haber 1 , mata todos , seguramente es el problema
<Andurino> todos los que sean firefox
<Andurino> no todos los que te salen...
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> y donde dice  runmozilla.sh tambien
<ubuntero_> ??
<mimecar> ubuntno
<mimecar> tienes que matar los procesos
<mimecar> NO BORRAR cosas
<Andurino> es un proceso relacionado con firefox, deberia morir al matar firefox , si no lo hace matalo tambien
<Andurino> aunque quizas lo mas sencillo seria iniciar sesion de nuevo
<Andurino> ver los procesos antes de arrancar nada
<ubuntero_> ya lo mate y si pude de nuevo arrancar pero aun asi no puedo ver los videos
<Andurino> por si te esta cargando varias versiones de firefox antes de abrir tu uno
<ubuntero_> de youtube
<mimecar> ubuntero_: cerrar firefox no resuelve ese problema de los videos
<ubuntero_> como se si tengo virus en ubuntu u algo raro parecido
<mimecar> reinstala flash
<ubuntero_> que sea eso
<ubuntero_> ??
<mimecar> no tienes ninguno
<ubuntero_> ok
<Andurino> ubuntero-> cierra sesion y NO HABRAS NINGUN NAVEGADOR
<Andurino> mira los procesos
<arp-off> no hay que preocuparse por los virus ubuntero_
<Andurino> fijate si existe firefox solo eso, NO LO ABRAS
<ubuntero_> ok
<scherenhaenden> hola a todos
<ubuntero_> y es que tambien lo que pasa es que luego ando escuchando musica al la ves que haciendo mmis tareas en ubuntu y la musica luego comoq ue se oye cortada uso MOCP en consola para la musica es normal eso??
<baltuna> buenas, alguien sabe porque puede ser que al descomprimir algo con el jdownloader que tenga tilde me salga el sinbolo en el nombre?
<Andurino> ubuntero, los problemas de 1 en 1, y probablemente estes escuchando algun stremer de audio aunque no puedas ver el video
<scherenhaenden> una pregunta... yo reinstale mi sistema... y no recuerdo mi contrasenha del icq q estaba en kopete... y tengo ya como un mes tratando de recuperar la contrasenha en icq... y ese server tiene error o no se q.... en fin... tengo los datos guardados de la ultima isntalacion de la compu... pero no se dond estan los pass... alguin sabra como puedo recuperar mi icq pass?
<ubuntero_> ok
<ubuntero_> ya estoy reinstalando adobe flash player dice
<Andurino> ubuntutero? - has cerrado sesion?
<ubuntero_> no
<asig> scherenhaenden: usa la opción de recuperación de password que icq te brinde. No tienes otra opción
<ubuntero_> solo cerrado firefox
<scherenhaenden> asig: no funciona....
<scherenhaenden> el server tiene un error o no se q
<scherenhaenden> pero bsuque en internet y un monton de gente tiene lo mismo
<scherenhaenden> :S
<asig> qué "server"?
<Andurino> el proceso tal cual lo describes "reinstalando " suena a metodologia windows.. en linux las cosas se hacen de otro modo
<scherenhaenden> me dice q en estos momentos no puede procesar mi pregunt
<scherenhaenden> a
<scherenhaenden> asig: el de icq
<ubuntero_> me acaba de tirr un error al instalarlo
<ubuntero_> en synapsyc
<ubuntero_> es este
<ubuntero_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<ubuntero_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<kovac> hola, gshutdown funciona pero al apagar la pc se queda estancado en la pantalla del longin de usuario
<ubuntero_> nose la verdad qwue signifique
<Andurino> ubuntero, significa lo que pone
<ubuntero_> pero no entiendo
<Andurino> entrada duplicada de una fuente de programas (servidor de aplicaciones ubuntu)
<ubuntero_> y como le ago para corregir eso
<ubuntero_> ??
<Andurino> es sencillo
<Andurino> pero haber... que quieres hacer
<ubuntero_> poder ver videos en youtube
<Andurino> solucionar el problema de flash player en firefox
<ubuntero_> si
<ubuntero_> segun reinstale
<ubuntero_> el flash oalyer y me tiro eso
<Andurino> solucionar la entrada de sources.list
<Andurino> solucionar el problema con el sonido.
<Andurino> problemas de 1 en 1 y ten la bondad de hacer lo que se te pide
<ubuntero_> es que al reinstalar flash me salio eso y ademas como que se corto poco el sonido como si todo fuera de la mano
<scherenhaenden> hay alguna forma de usar el comando grep con cat?
<Andurino> se te ha dicho cierra sesion y no habras firefox
<ubuntero_> ok
<arp-off> ubuntero_, anda a Origenes del Software, volve a lejir el servidor (pone servidor principal de ubuntu), eso te re hace la lista de source.list
<ubuntero_> ok
<arp-off> luego de eso, en una terminal pones: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntero_> ok
<Jacruth> hola gente, ¿sabéis como se puede instalar mysql desde el codigo fuente?
<arp-off> Jacruth, compilarlo?
<Jacruth> efectivamente
<Andurino> arp-off -> siendo correcto, conoces lo que tiene instalado? Es lo que trato de averiguar para eliminar los problemas con flash
<arp-off> te conviene mas ponerlo por repositorio
<Jacruth> arp-off, tengo entendido que el del repositorio probablemente esté muy desactualizado
<kovac> gshutdown funciona para ubuntu 10.04?
<Jacruth> pero bueno, desde repositorio con apt-get install mysql-server basta, no?
<arp-off> Jacruth, pero lo que importa en realidad mas que sea la ultima version, es que sea estable y se mantenga en la rama de la version para la cual programas
<arp-off> maneja con repositorios, porque sino te vas a complicar a la hora de removerlo o repararlo en un futuro
<ubuntero_> wooow arp-off tenias razon si era eso
<arp-off> ok
<ubuntero_> estaba mal el cuadrito selaccionado le elimine uno y lo carge de nuevo y ya jala youtube
<ubuntero_> n_n
<ubuntero_> gracias a todos
<ubuntero_> jeje
<arp-off> de nada
<ubuntero_> si ya jala
<kovac> Hola a mi no me apaga gshoutdown en ubuntu 10,04, sino que me cierra la sesion, que podria ser?
<pipo65> buenas
<Jacruth> arp-off, estoy teniendo un problema: para instalar un programa necesito mysql.h y he estado mirando muchas guías y en la mayoría me dicen que mysql se instala en /usr/local/mysql o similar, pero en mi sistema solamente encuentro /etc/mysql y /usr/lib/mysql (y ni rastro de mysql.h)
<arp-off> hola
<pipo65> tengo una cuestion
<pipo65> algun firewal facil de configurar para linux
<arp-off> y depende que instales
<Jacruth> pipo65, yo estoy intentando poner el Snort xD
<arp-off> Snort?
<baltuna> kovac, mira esto: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/4725414/Solucion-al-problema-Gshutdown-de-no-apagar.html
<arp-off> Snort es un ID
<Jacruth> sirve como firewall
<arp-off> pero Snort tiene las reglas privativas
<arp-off> ahora tenes que pagar para bajar las update
<arp-off> ya no es libre
<kovac> baltuna ok
<Jacruth> no, que yo sepa puedes bajar si son del mes anterior
<arp-off> :S
<Jacruth> y de todos modos, hay muchos otros centros que te dan las reglas actualizadas
<arp-off> no recuerd, hace mucho no uso Snort
<arp-off> la ultima vez lo instale en un windows
<arp-off> para un server
<arp-off> y ya eran pagas
<pipo65> es q entre a un par de sitios y mi makina comenso a comportarse raro
<Jacruth> ahora ya no, arp-off, cito: The Registered User Release makes Sourcefire VRT Certified Rules updates available to registered users of Snort.org free of charge 30-days after the initial release to subscribers.
<arp-off> pipo65 ??
<Jacruth> pipo65 ?? xD
<pipo65> aparecio en el directorio home un usuario nuevo
<Jacruth> y cual es
<arp-off> cual?
<pipo65> que cosa
<pipo65> la pag
<Jacruth> el usuario
<arp-off> el usuario
<arp-off> ?
<pipo65> rrd
<pipo65> pero esta vacio su interior
<pipo65> no con activar los ocultos puedo ver algo
<Jacruth> y has instalado algún tipo de programa últimamente?
<pipo65> enese directorio
<pipo65> exepto virtualbox ninguno
<scherenhaenden> alguien sabe como recuperar la contrasenha del kopete?
<arp-off> pipo65
<arp-off> es muy raro eso
<arp-off> es muy dificil llegar a crear un usuario solo con ver una web
<Jacruth> scherenhaenden, no sería más fácil recuperar la contraseña del messenger?
<pipo65> lo raro es q esta ese directorio pero  no aparece en la lista de usuarios
<arp-off> es mas probable que algun programa lo alla creado
<pipo65> arp-off: no presisamente un usuario
<pipo65> pero si un directorio
<arp-off> pipo65
<pipo65> es decir yo tengo /home/pipo65
<arp-off> sudo cat /etc/passwd | grep rdd
<pipo65> y ahora a la par tengo /home/rrd
<arp-off> para tu tranquilidad
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: .... no es la del msn... es la del icq... y no... tampoco se puede recuperar... el server tiene problemas y no procesan las opciones de recuperacion de contrasenha
<arp-off> y borra el directorio pipo65, y fijate que pasa
<arp-off> si se vuelve a crear con algun programa
<pipo65> igual me gustaria probar algun firewall
<arp-off> pipo65, estas detras de una red?
<Jacruth> scherenhaenden, mira a ver en ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc
<scherenhaenden> ya estuve alli
<Jacruth> pero dudo que encuentres nada util scherenhaenden, no creo que lo vayas a recuperar
<pipo65> cuando usaba windows usaba sone alarm
<scherenhaenden> pero no sale mi contrasenha salen para todas identities
<arp-off> zona alarm
<arp-off> zone*
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: na super....
<pipo65> zone
<pipo65> pero no se si esta para linux
<arp-off> Octopus
<pipo65> ese es buen firewall
<Jacruth> scherenhaenden, probablemente la contraseña se almacene cifrada, por ejemplo con md5, así que aunque la encontrases no creo que la pudieses recuperar
<arp-off> sep
<arp-off> pero Octopus tiene 1 contra, no se lo habran arreglado ahora
<arp-off> te dropea los paquetes fragmentados, no te daba opcion de dejarlos pasar
<pipo65> cuando usaba win2k me entraban por el mensajero
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: q ladilla... yo estoy buscando en todos los archivos de texto mis identities... vamos a ver...
<pipo65> y el zone alarm los detubo de una
<arp-off> j0
<arp-off> por el mensajero?
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: yo recupere la contrasenha el anho pasado y funciono pero ahora el server ese siempre me dice q ocurrio un error...
<arp-off> cualquiera...
<pipo65> me tiraban spam
<arp-off> yo en windows, ni antivirus, ni firewall usaba
<pipo65> arp-off: el mensajero net send
<arp-off> jamas un problema
<pipo65> arp-off: usastes win2k
<arp-off> cuestion de sentido comun
<arp-off> si si use
<pipo65> pero seguro lo agarrastes con algun servis pak
<Jacruth> hombre, scherenhaenden, a las bravas puedes hacer : sudo grep -r *contraseña* /
<arp-off> y si
<arp-off> estaba updateado al dia
<Jacruth> arp-off, si estuvieses en mi campus usarías un firewall
<Jacruth> xD
<pipo65> arp-off: el iptables puede usarse de firewall
<Jacruth> pipo65, pero te vas a meter en un lío de tres pares de narices
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: ??
<pipo65> en ese sentido el puppy estaba bueno
<Jacruth> scherenhaenden, el comando que te he puesto es para buscar tu contraseña en cualquier archivo que hubiese en tu sistema
<Jacruth> uhm
<Jacruth> nada
<Jacruth> olvidalo
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: echt? no la conocia
<scherenhaenden>  sudo grep -r *contraseña* / 2>/dev/null
<Jacruth> eh, si, pero se me ha olvidado de que no tienes la contraseña, scherenhaenden
<scherenhaenden> ahhh
<scherenhaenden> pero las de los msn sip
<Jacruth> ah, pues entonces puede servir
<Jacruth> donde pone contraseña, pon las de msn
<Jacruth> si no encuentras nada, pon las de msn pero codificadas en md5
<Jacruth> con esta herramienta puedes obtener el md5 de las contraseñas: http://www.cuwhois.com/herramienta-seo-md5.php
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: gracias
<pipo65> alguna sugerencia de un firewall
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: http://www.md5decrypter.com/
<Jacruth> no funcionaria, scherenhaenden
<scherenhaenden> sip
<scherenhaenden> ;)
<Jacruth> el decrypter o el encrypter?
<Jacruth> si por casualidad encontrases tu contraseña de ICQ en md5, sería un milagro que un decrypter te devolviese la original
<Jacruth> solo ocurriría si tu contraseña fuese de las fáciles
<pipo65> arp-off:
<arp-off> ?
<pipo65>  rrdtool{a}
<pipo65> pertenece a ebox-firewall
<arp-off> ja
<pipo65> sospecho q ya tengo un firewall
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> ubuntu trae uno
<arp-off> ufw
<pipo65> se habra generado un directorio en un acto desesperado por detener algo
<arp-off> no
<pipo65> que loco q son los firewall
<arp-off> debe usarlo para algo
<arp-off> talvez corre con su propio usuario
<pipo65> lo utilizara virtualbox
<arp-off> nose
<pipo65> creo q eso aparecio cuando usae un cd de dsl en la makina virtual
<arp-off> muchos procesos determinados tienen su propio usuario
<pipo65> si pero trate de navegar por la makina virtual
<pipo65> va en realidad navege
<pipo65> entre a google
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth:  estoy haciendo un programa en c para desencriptarlo
<Jacruth> ¿y cómo piensas desencriptarlo?
<arp-off> ja
<Jacruth> ¿por diccionario?
<pipo65> en la makina virtual me dio una ip rara
<arp-off> pipo65, depende como este configurada
<arp-off> si como NAT o Bridge
<huevo> http://www.openwall.com/john/
<pipo65> arp-off: es q no la configure se configuro sola
<Jacruth> scherenhaenden, yo no lo haría
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> tiene dhcp
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: ??
<pipo65> yo lo unico q hize fue meter el cd en la lectora y bootearlo
<arp-off> aja
<arp-off> sip
<Jacruth> scherenhaenden, yo hagas un programa para desencriptarlo, no funcionará
<arp-off> es una interface comun y corriente con dhcp
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: ??
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: mas o menos?
<pipo65> es gracioso por q mi makina es re vieja y en lugar de correr una estoy corriendo 2
<scherenhaenden> no necesito desencriptar directamente solo necesito encriptar
<scherenhaenden> y hacer una lsita
<Jacruth> ah, bueno pensé que ibas a probar mas de un millón de combinaciones
<pipo65> algo q si note es q con la virtualbox tarda mas en iniciar session
<pipo65> en lubuntu
<Jacruth> pipo65?
<pipo65> si Jacruth
<Jacruth> depende de los servicios que use, imagino
<pipo65> y si
<pipo65> pero igual no estoy disconforme todo lo contrario
<pipo65> ahora como q tengo 2 makinas
<pipo65> en una
<pipo65> y se puede mentir en la virtual
<Jacruth> y para qué sueles usar la virtual?
<pipo65> mi placa de sonido es una cristal y en la virtual tengo una ac
<pipo65> no se queria ver para q era
<pipo65> todos aca nombran q an usado una makina virtual para esto o aqueyo
<pipo65> no queria quedarme afuera
<pipo65> lo q pasa Jacruth que mi equipo es viejo y de pocos recursos
<Jacruth> ( ? )
<pipo65> y medio q lo estoy exprimiendo
<Jacruth> bueno, bueno, a ver qué tal se te da
<pipo65> mira en lo unico q gastes hasta ahora fue en un case
<pipo65> para poder almacenar informacion extra
<pipo65> es q el disco duro de este equipo es de 6gb
<arp-off> :P
<Jacruth> yo voy a ir el proximo fin de semana a un centro de reciclaje (vertedero) para buscar nuevos componentes electrónicos :3
<pipo65> donde es eso
<pipo65> los regalan o los venden
<arp-off> en otro pais (?)
<arp-off> :P
<Jacruth> no sé, en España
<pipo65> pero digo los q vas a buscar es gratis
<pipo65> o te lo cobran
<Jacruth> gratis, total, es un vertedero
<Jacruth> cualquiera es libre de mirar en la basura
<pipo65> eso no existe en argentina
<arp-off> pipo65, es un basural de chatarra
<arp-off> :P
<pipo65> si existiera me mudo a ese lugar
<arp-off> yo fui a un desarmadero, chatarreria un par de veces aca
<pipo65> pongo una oficina
<arp-off> me lleve unas cuentas cosas
<pipo65> arp-off: pero te las cobraron
<Jacruth> arp-off, ¿encontrastes imanes de neodinio?
<arp-off> no
<arp-off> no busque eso
<arp-off> pero habia hasta telegrafos viejos
<arp-off> televisores
<arp-off> cosas locas
<pipo65> partes de pc??
<arp-off> no pc no vi
<pipo65> aa
<arp-off> hasta una cabina de telefono de telecom
<arp-off> motores
<Jacruth> motores?
<pipo65> motores electricos
<Jacruth> impresionante
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> cajas de velocidad
<pipo65> eso si q sirve
<arp-off> de todo
<Jacruth> con todas esas cosas podría hacer maravillas
<arp-off> como el programa de tv ese de Guerra de Chatarra que daban en el Discovery cHannl
<arp-off> Channel
<arp-off> construian de todo
<pipo65> una ves vi una nota de la revista "muy interesante"
<arp-off> ahaha
<Jacruth> quiero buscar el material suficiente como para construirme un cuarto domótico
<pipo65> de un chatarrero q hay en japon
<pipo65> donde esta lleno de partes de computadora
<arp-off> che vamos al offtopic mejor
<pipo65> y todo lo q esta ahi te lo venden por kilo
<arp-off> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<granjero> hola, como elimino una entrada del grub? les cuento. le hice un doble booteo a una laptop emachines que llego a mis manos. hice espacio con gparted  en el la partición más grande que venia por defecto e instalé ubuntu10.04. el grub ahora me muestra además de la entrada de ubuntu y la de win7 que es el SO que vino en la maquina, me muestra una entrada de windows vista loader
<granjero> quiero eliminar la entrada de vista loader
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: no... podria probar el monton de convinaciones q mi super compu escribe en menos de un segundo... aunq creo q son como 8 letras... eso es algo como 3,6 10 a la 14.... convinaciones posibles
<scherenhaenden> Jacruth: solo un poco mas q un millon
<granjero> perdon por el flood
<granjero> hola, como elimino una entrada del grub? les cuento. le hice un doble booteo a una laptop emachines que llego a mis manos. hice espacio con gparted  en el la partición más grande que venia por defecto e instalé ubuntu10.04. el grub ahora me muestra además de la entrada de ubuntu y la de win7 que es el SO que vino en la maquina, me muestra una entrada de windows vista loader
<granjero> quiero eliminar la entrada de vista loader
<hashashin> granjero, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<carloscrespo> buenos dias!
<bigbut> granjero, grub2, edita el archivo grub.cfg, $ sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg , y comenta # las lineas de la entrada del vista loader, y si tienes grub, lo mismo salvo que el archivo es menu.lst, haz un backup por si no estas seguro de lo que haces
<granjero> bigbut, ese archivo dice que no le edite
<mimecar> granjero: tienes un live cd a mano?
<carloscrespo> donde puedo conseguir manual html completo y en español?
<mimecar> carloscrespo: manual de?
<carloscrespo> html
<mimecar> www.google.es
<carloscrespo> alguno en particular?
<mimecar> cualquiera te vale
<carloscrespo> otra cosa como puedo ejecutar en ubuntu tutoriales que poseen ejecutables?
<granjero> si tengo
<granjero> mimecar, tengo con el que intalé
<carloscrespo> cual es?
<mimecar> carloscrespo: depende de los ejecutables
<bigbut> granjero, no te preocupes, pero solo comenta (pon # al principio de linea) la entrada de vista loader, lo que hara # es que ignore esas lineas y no veas la entrada del vista loader, si lo queires como antes quita las # de la entrada del vista laoder
<mimecar> granjero: ok, si hay algún fallo con grub el sistema no inicia
<bigbut> granjero, comenta las lineas desde (segun grub.cfg) menuentry "vista loader" hasta }, y como te dije haz una copia de segurida por si te equivocas, con $ sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /home/$user/copiadegrub.cfg
<granjero> ok ok
<granjero> yo no lo quería tocar porque el mismo archivo lo decia
<granjero> y estaba viendo de como se modivifa el script 30_osprober
<mimecar> granjero: ese mensaje está porque es peligroso modificarlo
<giral> hay alguna manera de controlar un cyber con ubuntu ?
<mimecar> seguramente
<giral> gracias minecar, buscare en google si aparece algo sobre esto
<bigbut> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/19664 bucea en los links de esta pag
<giral> OK lo hare
<TrueNhero> buenas los saludo desde mi app j2me jIRC en mi psp
<fosco_> hi TrueNhero
<TrueNhero> alguien usa xfce?
<fosco_> seguramente
<TrueNhero> fosco_ no des esas respuestas
<transportador1> como hago para manejar un xp con control remoto de ubuntu ya "marcando las opciones de xp"
<transportador1> como hago para manejar un xp con control remoto de ubuntu ya "marcando las opciones de
<transportador1> xp
<Jeferx> Buenos días.. Tengo 2 particiones, Una con windows y la otra con ubuntu.. Como hago para dejar solamente ubuntu y eliminar por completo Windows sumandole al espacio de ubuntu lo que dejaría libre el windows? Gracias :)
<mimecar> primero haz un backup de tus datos
<Jeferx> Ya lo teng..
<mimecar> dependiendo como esten las particiones, podrás redimensionar sin reinstalar
<Jeferx> Un amigo me dijo que con GParted, pero no encuentro la manera de hacerlo...
<mimecar> como están distribuidas?
<Jeferx> Dame 1 minuto..
<Jeferx> mimecar: http://i51.tinypic.com/25g855t.png
<mimecar> lo único que puedes hacer es meter /home en el espacio de la partición de windows
<Jeferx> pero de esta manera eliminaría el windows?
<mimecar> no, tienes que eliminar la partición de windows
<mimecar> o formaterla como ext4
<Jeferx> Ok, gracias!! Creo haber entendido ;)
<mimecar> tendrás que copiar tus datos de /home a la nueva partición
<mimecar> o no te saldrá el usuario al montarla
<bigbut> no hace falta una particion activa primaria para que carge el bootloader?
<mimecar> ya tiene la partición /
<bigbut> pero esta dentro de una extendida, no afecta eso?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> tener una extendida con dos particiones no tiene mucho sentido
<mimecar> Jeferx: donde tienes la partición de swap?
<bigbut> bah he estado leyendo y que este en una particion extendida no afecta en nada
<Jeferx> mimecar: no tengo mucho conocimiento de GNU/Linux =S Como donde está?
<arp-off> Jeferx
<arp-off> sudo fdisk -l
<mimecar> Jeferx: si estas empezando, es mejor que no toques las particiones
<mimecar> quedate como estas ahora
<Jeferx> Es que quiero eliminar el windows =S Me ha gustado mucho el ubuntu y ps, ya deseo kitar el windows de mi pc..
<Jeferx> Creo que me tocará hacer respaldo en otro HD e instalar desde 0
<rbndj8> hola
<mimecar> Jeferx: será lo que menos problemas te de
<mimecar> recuerda separar /home y crear una partición de swap
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar a instalar una camara que tengo conectada por usb
<Jeferx> mimecar: ok, gracias ;
<Vero2> hola, desde Lucid :-)
<Vero2> alguien me puede decir de donde saco el applet de temperatura CPU?
<Vero2> en Añadir al Panel no está
<Vero2> voy a googlear un poco
<Jeferx> Vero2: estás?
<CuriousX> aca estoy
<Jeferx> Vero2: http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2008/10/28/conky-monitor-ligero-para-el-sistema/
<CuriousX> gracias viendolo
<Cibort> Vero2: lm sensors
<Cibort> Y luego lo que te dice Jeferx
<Cibort> O añades a paneles
<Cibort> Pero sin lm sensors
<Cibort> No puedes medir la temperatura
<SorayaUbuntu> mi programa para compartir qeu c llama personal file sharing me dice que me faltan paqeutes pero no me dice que es lo que falta
<Kevin> hola alquien me puede ayudar, el sistema me esta creando unos log inmensos a que se puede deber alguien me podria analizar esos log para tratar de depurar el error
<mimecar> SorayaUbuntu: si lo instalas desde los repositorios no te hace falta saberlo
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, desde donde lo instalaste??
<mimecar> Kevin: que entiendes por un log inmenso?
<Kevin> mimecar, se cojen 1 gb
<mimecar> mira las últimas entradas y verás que falla
<Fireworks> Hola. ¿Algún proxy que afecte a todo el sistema y no sólo a Firefox? POrfa:)
<SorayaUbuntu> lo instale del sypnatic
<Kevin> mimecar, por ejemplo el messages esta creciendo constante mente pero rapido
<mimecar> SorayaUbuntu: entonces no te pueden faltar paquetes
<SorayaUbuntu> uso ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> Kevin: pega las últimas entradas en pastebin
<Kevin> mimecar, ok tiene algo que ver con el trafico de la red
<SorayaUbuntu> y esto me ha dado mas problemas que cualquier vercion de ubuntu que he usado anteriormente
<mimecar> SorayaUbuntu: pega los errores en pastebin
<Kevin> mimecar, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531266/
<mimecar> eso es de la tarjeta de red
<Kevin> mimecar, creo que esta relacionado con el firewall
<Kevin> min ufw
<Kevin> mimecar, ufw
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> pero mientras no estes recibiendo un ataque, no debe crecer el log muy rápido
<Kevin> mimecar, esta capturando toda la salida de la red paquete por paquete
<SorayaUbuntu> http://imagebin.org/123081
<mimecar> SorayaUbuntu: por qué tienes el sistema en inglés?
<SorayaUbuntu> por qeu me gusta asi
<Kevin> mimecar, fijate para que veas es la salida lo que esta capturando, osea debe estar capturando salida y entrada imaginate en 3 hor navegando como se pone
<SorayaUbuntu> el que invento esto es americano
<mimecar> estas con una versión oficial de ubuntu?
<mimecar> SorayaUbuntu: y?
<SorayaUbuntu> y al cambiarlo al latino no lo entiendo
<SorayaUbuntu> yo c ingles
<SorayaUbuntu> tu sabes ?
<mimecar> si, pero no tengo el sistema en inglés
<SorayaUbuntu> es lo mismo
<SorayaUbuntu> los paquetes son en ingles
<mimecar> entonce por lógica tendrías que preguntar en el canal ingles...
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Kevin> mimecar, en el kern.log esta sucediendo lo mismo
<SorayaUbuntu> uso la 10.10
<mimecar> Kevin: has activado alguna opción rara de ubuntu?
<mimecar> SorayaUbuntu: solo con repositorios de ubuntu?
<Kevin> mimecar, no, dejame mirar el firewall a ver
<Kevin> mimecar, creo que ese es elq ueta jodiendo
<SorayaUbuntu> sip,nada mas no he tocado nada de los updates ni nada de eso
<SorayaUbuntu> ni quitado repositorios
<mimecar> Kevin: por activar el cortafuegos no se genera tanta información
<mimecar> a no ser que le digas que analice todo
<Kevin> hay mismo esta la cosa yo creo
<Kevin> te voy a mandar un pantallazo
<mimecar> ok
<SorayaUbuntu> y por que kevin puede hablar vulgar
<SorayaUbuntu> boca sucia
<mimecar> hablar vulgar?
<SorayaUbuntu> mimecar, creo que ese es elq ueta jodiendo
<SorayaUbuntu> eso es vulgar
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, tienes samba instalado?
<SorayaUbuntu> dejame ver amigo
<Kevin> SorayaUbuntu, que paso, te molesto ????
<Kevin> SorayaUbuntu, o te ofendi ?
<SorayaUbuntu> es vulgar punto,por que quieres saber si ofende o no,sabes que si ofende
<SorayaUbuntu> a demas respeta los demas,es una comunidad
<SorayaUbuntu> sambas esta instalado amigo,lo acabo de instalar,y ahora ?
<jose> hi
<jose> necesito yauda urgente
<SorayaUbuntu> verifico si funcionan mis archivos para compartir
<jose> tengo problemas con todos los live-cd desde 10.04
<Kevin> SorayaUbuntu, no leas no que no te digo a ti, yo no te he irrespetado
<cousteau> jose: los has comprobado en busca de errores?
<Kevin> mimecar, mira http://www.image-share.com/upload/431/104m.png
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, yo tengo 10.04 no se si tendre ese paquete para probar!!
<jose> s
<mimecar> Kevin: me parece que es la primera opción
<mimecar> jose: que problemas?
<Kevin> o donde dice completo ponerle bajo
<Kevin> de todas formas esos para log nada mas
<jose> no logro pasar del splash
<mimecar> jose: has comprobado si estan bien descargados?
<Kevin> mimecar, no estoy seguro si yo toke hay o no pero voy a reconfigurar para ver los valores por defaul
<jose> de hecho justo ahi se me quedan todos
<jose> tengo un c2duo +nv y tv de 32
<mimecar> jose: responde a la pregunta
<jose> siempre pude instalar pero desde la 10.04 ni con el altenate me deja
<jose> si estan bien descargados y comprobados pues en la portatil van bien
<mimecar> has comprobado la suma MD5?
<jose> creo que es algo que han cambiado en esta version con el driver de nv
<SorayaUbuntu> Kevin, como que no lea si lo escribes en un chat universal
<mimecar> ubuntu usa el driver libre
<jose> si el MD5 tambien correcto
<SorayaUbuntu> los hombres son tan ignorantes
<mimecar> SorayaUbuntu: y Kevin si quereis seguir la conversación al canal de offtopic
<jose> si y creo que a partir de lucid es noveau no?
<mimecar> jose: si
<mimecar> pero con el alternate tendría que iniciarse, es una instalación en consola
<jose> y como lo puedo quitar del live-cd
<mimecar> con el alternate no llegas al principio de la instalación?
<jose> ya el problema es que despues de instalar no me arranca
<cousteau> ni siquiera puedes cambiar a modo no gráfico con Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<mimecar> entonces si que pasas la instalación
<cousteau> qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<mimecar> jose: por qué no instalas ubuntu 10.10?
<jose> ok ahora me acabo de dar cuenta gracias
<jose> la 10.10  falla igual  y mint 9 y deb 5.06
<jose> pero pruebo una cosa y os digo ....
<jose> gracias
<mimecar> jose: estas comparando distribuciones diferentes
<jose> ya pero todas me fallan en el mismo sitio
<mimecar> entonces es algo de tu ordenador
<jose> un minuto
<cousteau> qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<mimecar> debian 5 lleva los drivers mínimos
<jose> nv gt 240 con fedora 14
<jose> pero no me encuentro comodo
<SorayaUbuntu> mimecar tiene un monopolio de su propia gente aqui,le pido ayuda en espanoy y por que el sistema esta en ingles no me ayuda
<mimecar> jose: que distribución tienes
<mimecar> sin comentarios
<jose> fedora 14 aunque hecho de menos apt
<mimecar> jose: te funciona en fedora 14 ?
<n-iCe> Ya probaron el emesene 2?
<jose> si y eso me tiene loco
<mimecar> entonces sigue en fedora
<jose> jaaja gracias amigo creo que asi lo hare
<Kevin> mimecar, problema resuelto
<mimecar> ok
 * arp-off Playing: Stratovarius - hunting high and low
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> me puededen ayudar quiero transmitier en justin tv
<arp-off> rbndj8 si es p0rn te ayudamos
<rbndj8> transmitir en yustin.tv
<arp-off> :PPP
<arp-off> realmente no se si se puede bajar linux transmitir a justin
<rbndj8> arp-off sabes como hacer esto
<arp-off> el tema es el plugin de flash
<rbndj8> dime se puede hacer o no
<arp-off> que vas a transmitir ? archivos de video o desde una sintonizadora de tv
<rbndj8> transmitir videos
<rbndj8> y peliculas
<arp-off> yo no lo he hecho, solo transmiti una vez desde la sintonizadora
<arp-off> bajo windows
<arp-off> en linux habia problemas con el plugin de flash
<arp-off> segun lei una vez aqui
<rbndj8> ok
<arp-off> seria cosa de leer en google alguna experiencia bajo linux a ver si se puede
<rbndj8> ya e buscado y nada
<cousteau> a través de internet? eso se puede hacer hasta con el VLC
<cousteau> a justinTV no lo sé, pero me suena que también
<arp-off> se
<arp-off> o un icecast / shutcast
<cousteau> a lo mejor ya no con el VLC
<arp-off> pero te mata el Bw
<arp-off> depende de tu coneccion de internet..
<arp-off> jeje
<eth0> Buenass tardes
<eth0> necesitaria ayuda por favor
<eth0> Buenass tardes
<wlan0> Hola
<eth0> como estan ? =)
<eth0> wlan0 xD
<wlan0> !hola | eth0
<kubot> eth0: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<eth0> tengo una duda y la verdad seguro o capaz algunos de ustedes tenga la respuesta
<Dev_Josh> sudo eth0  wlan0 down
<Dev_Josh> eth0, pregunta
<eth0> sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 xD
<eth0> estoy con un problema al tratar de compilar una aplicacion
<eth0> el tema es que estoy usando la 10.10 y me pide libnet0-dev pero no la puedo instalar por conflicto
<eth0> porque tengo instalado libnet1, entonces no puedo instalar de ningun modo la libreria esta para poder compilar..
<wlan0> error: no activo el modo monitor intente "sudo airmon-ng" y vuelva a intentar
<Vero2> hola Jeferx y Cibort, ya tengo instalado los sensores y me indica que la temperatura de CPU es de 68 Cº y otro sensor dice MB(no sé qué es) 52Cº. Me parece que es muy elevada la temperatura de la CPU no?
<wlan0> eth0: instala libnet1-dev
<eth0> pero la aplicacion requiere libnet0
<eth0> checking for libnet_init_packet in -lnet... no
<eth0> configure: error: libnet0 (dev) is required for this program
<wlan0> libnet0 es la version anterior a libnet1 deberia funcionar con libnet1 tambien
<Vero2> veo que solamente está cibort
<eth0> lamentablemente no , y la verdad necesitaba compilarla
<wlan0>  intentaste copilarla ?
<Vero2> Al instalar la mother nueva, sacaron el ventilador de la micro y le limpiaron una pasta que tenía. Creo que ese es el problema porque leí que esa pasta ayudaba a disipar el calor. Alguien sabe acerca de ésto?
<eth0> vos decis manualmente copiar los archivos?
<wlan0> para que necesitas libnet0 que programa estas queriendo instalar ?
<eth0> es un ddos
<yemino> consulta: con aptitude podia hacer busquedas  en forma comoda con 'aptitude search prog', pero no me acostumbro al 'apt-cache search prog', me da listas demasiado largas. Hay forma de que apt-cache me muestre las mismas salidas que aptitude search?
<yemino> supongo que si eliminaron aptitude debe ser porqe estaba de mas
<yemino> y no quiero volver a instalarlo
<wlan0> ddos <--- este es el nombre del programa que queres compilar
<wlan0> ?
<eth0> ddosim
<eth0> fijate si lo podes compilar... que distro usas ?
 * arp-off sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<arp-off> ahaha, te mate :P
<wlan0> eth0: ubuntu pero intenta ---> sudo apt-get build-dep ddosim
<wlan0> arp-off: jojojojo  XD
<eth0> mmm pasa que no esta como fuente
<wlan0>  mmm... eth0 que distro tenes ?
<arp-off> has evolucionado a una interface de red wlan0
<eth0> la 10.10
<wlan0> no podes instalar la libreria libnet0 desde el centro de software ?
<wlan0> te da como que ya hay una version mas reciente ?
<eth0> la libnet0-dev no me deja..
<eth0> claro
<eth0> exacto.. y no es posible instalarla porque existe una reciente.
<wlan0> la verdad no me quiero arriesgar a desirte que la desinstales e instales la version anterior por que me paso algo parecido hace poco con un user que necesitaba instalar una impresora y le desinstale todo el escritorio =P tube que instalarselo otra vez XD
<wlan0> disculpa pero a mi me gano =(
<eth0> jajajajaj
<eth0> no hay problema =)
<eth0> me intrigaba probar la el dos
<eth0> el aplicacion dos
<wlan0> proba dosbox
<eth0> estoy escribiendo cualquier cosa, jaja pasa que es un denial of service
<wlan0> hablas del DOS de el tio bill
<wlan0> ?
<eth0> nono denial of service DoS
<wlan0> =O DoS
<wlan0> eres un chico muy kaker y malo XD
<eth0> nah no estoy tumbando nada simplemente lo uso para aprender
<wlan0> =) hace poco lei algo de REDoS
<eth0> de hecho lo pruebo en localhost sobre apache queria ver que tan vulnerable es
<n-iCe> Hostname: n-ice-laptop - OS: Linux 2.6.32-25-generic/i686 - CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo (1000.000 MHz) - Processes: 166 - Uptime: 3h 38m - Load Average: 0.75 - Memory Usage: 515.57MB/2004.29MB (25.72%) - Disk Usage: 15.77GB/287.02GB (5.50%)
<eth0> :D
<eth0> lainacsss
<juan-arg> buenas
<eth0> Buenass
<wlan0> =O mi amigo juan-arg buenas =D
 * hashashin re
<newby974> hola buenas
<newby974> me gustaria documentarme algo sobre ubuntu
<eth0> documentarte?
<wlan0> newby974: guia-ubuntu y ubuntu-es dos muy buenos lugares para documentarte
<wlan0> falta la interfas "lo" y estamos todos XD
<lo> o/
<wlan0> XD
<newby974> es que estoy dudando si pasar de windows 7 a ubuntu ?
<eth0> pasate de una
<eth0> ubuntu supera a windows 7
<mimecar> newby974: depende de lo que necesites
<wlan0> newby974: ubuntu no es como volar pero es lo mas parecido
<newby974> ami la informatica me apasiona
<wlan0> no queda otra Linux rlz
<eth0> entonces linux sera tu amigo =)
<eth0> hace una cosa si no queres particionar y crear la particion ext / swap, instalalo sobre el disco y listo
<eth0> te instala grub y despues bootea el SO que quieras
<eth0> puedes tener ambos..
<newby974> mis compañeros de clase me dicen que ubuntu es de juguete
<wlan0> newby974: guinbug te limita para aprender como funciona un OS en guinbug no le podes meter mano a tu kernel en Linux si por dar solo un ejemplo
<mimecar> si queréis empezar un flam linux / windows hacerlo en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> un flame
<eth0> ubuntu no es de juguete, esta genial! de todos  modos para gusto personal redhat es la mejor distro
<cousteau> newby974: qué haces con el ordenador? internet, correo, messenger... usas algún programa especial?
<eth0> pero eso lo evaluas a tu gusto.
<newby974> pues actualmente si xD
<eth0> bueno si lo usas para eso usa ubuntu
<eth0> te vas a enamorar
<newby974> pero me digeron que linux funciona por comandos y eso me encanta
<mimecar> puedes tener los dos sistemas en el mismo ordenador
<eth0> vas a dejar a tu novia, te vas a encerrar en un cuarto de 2x2 sin luz y dejaras que el monitor te queme las pupilas
<newby974> ;)
<mimecar> newby974: windows también
<newby974> si pero windows =microsoft = apesta
<eth0> tiene su lado bueno microsoft
<eth0> sirve para darse cuenta que queres un sistema operativo de verdad..
<eth0> xD
<newby974> lo unico que me gusta de microsoft es su consola
<eth0> a mi no
<eth0> no hay nada como el terminal de lainacsss
<newby974> las de ahora si
<eth0> Kanji :$
<newby974> jeje resulta que tengo 60 gb de espacio libre en el disco duro
<eth0> de todos modos no hay comparacion, entre lainacs y waindows
<mimecar> !ot
<newby974> cuando necesito ?
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<eth0> lol xD
<eth0> te basta y te sobra
<newby974> lainacs que es eso
<eth0> lainacs = linux
<eth0> yo lo llamo asi xD
<newby974> lol
<eth0> el pinguinito tux es tu amigo!
<eth0> sabes que lindo es tux! es un super amigo!
<newby974> cada vez que lo veo me entra hambre
<newby974> xD
<eth0> xD
<Eligius> :O
<Eligius> O_o
<Eligius> o_O
<eth0> n_n
<mimecar> Eligius: dejalo
<newby974> pues nada a instalarlo
<newby974> el wubi va bien ?
<Eligius> Hola a todos.
<mimecar> no
<eth0> Hola Eligius : )
<newby974> no va bien el wubi ?
<mimecar> mejor tener un sistema con particiones reales
<newby974> me da un poco de miedo
<eth0> Si anda bien sobre wubi
<mimecar> newby974: tienes un backup de todos tus datos?
<eth0> lo recomendable es ext y swap pero wubi
<eth0> funciona correctamente bien!!
<cousteau> el wubi por lo que he leído no da buen resultado, todo funciona mejor si instalas en el disco
<psAx> yo tengo en una PC laburando ubuntu 10.10 con wubi
<psAx> y no tengo ningun problema
<newby974> una cosa si me cargo ubuntu se me joderia windowa tambien ?
<psAx> experiencia personal 100% te lo garantizo y aseguro que funciona correctamente
<psAx>  no , la unica manera de joder windows y linux que toques el booteo
<psAx> sino no pasa nada..
<psAx> Wubi funciona bien y no temas que no te jode nada
<psAx> instalalo tranquilo..
<juan-arg> aunque tenes una leve perdida de rendimiento
<juan-arg> tene en cuanta eso
<newby974> si pero dicen que wubi te hace el sistema virtual
<juan-arg> porque el wubi trabaja con loopback al disco duro
<psAx> eso si porque basicamente no esta trabajando soobre una estructura de directorios ext
<juan-arg> solo el disco
<juan-arg> trabaja con loopback no virtual
<psAx> yap
<psAx> pero es minimo
<newby974> no se que es loopback
<juan-arg> dependes de la velocidad.. de ntfs encima de un ext4 asique si vas a tener perdida de rendimiento
<psAx> no lo notaras es imperceptible
<psAx> ve instalalo !
<mimecar> si que vas a tener perdida de rendimiento
<psAx> no tengas miedo, lo unico que hay que tenerle miedo es la muerte y a la suegra xD
<psAx> es imperceptible para la persona que instala ppor primera vez linux
<psAx> no lo tiren para abajo
<psAx> es normal que tenga miedo pero no pasa nada, ubuntu funciona bien y anda joya
<psAx> en Wubi se la re banca
<newby974> pues nada con dos cojones
<newby974> sin wubi
<newby974> lo hare a pelo
<psAx> whatever .. =)
<mimecar> newby974: haz un backup antes
<psAx> cada uno con su tema
<newby974> por si falla la instalacion del grub no ?
<cousteau> newby974: en ese caso, lo único, ten cuidado de no decirle que formatee todo el disco, sino que se haga un hueco junto a windows
<mimecar> por si te cargas las particiones
<mimecar> datos de windows completos
<newby974> aa ya
<newby974> con que programa hago el backup
<newby974> ?
<mimecar> estas en windows, con el que quieras
<newby974> lastima no tener wifi
<newby974> aircrack rulez xD
<mimecar> newby974: ese tipo de preguntas no las puedes hacer en el canal
<psAx> jajaj
<newby974> a ok
<psAx> xD
<newby974> perdon no me baneen plis
<psAx> nbahh nadie te banea
<psAx> a lo sumo entras por Tor una y otra vez
<psAx> nada que un cambio de ip no solucione
<mimecar> psAx: si un usuario no se comporte tiene que salir del canal
<mimecar> da igual que use tor
<psAx> Si eso lo se
<MagmanaMAN> gente hay charla en #gnome-hispano server: irc.gimp.net en 30min ( PYGTK )
<MagmanaMAN> gente hay charla en #gnome-hispano server: irc.gimp.net en 30min ( PYGTK )
<MagmanaMAN> gente hay charla en #gnome-hispano server: irc.gimp.net en 30min ( PYGTK )
<MagmanaMAN> gente hay charla en #gnome-hispano server: irc.gimp.net en 30min ( PYGTK )
<MagmanaMAN> gente hay charla en #gnome-hispano server: irc.gimp.net en 30min ( PYGTK )
<MagmanaMAN> gente hay charla en #gnome-hispano server: irc.gimp.net en 30min ( PYGTK )
<psAx> Uhh mamita xD
<mimecar> kick MagmanaMAN
<juan-arg> habria que ir al canal que comenta.. he ir a hacerle flow
<mimecar> psAx: ese es un buen ejemplo de usuario que no se comporta
<psAx> Si totalmente un idio....
<mimecar> juan-arg: no hay que hacer caso
<psAx> Siempre hay gente asi por aca?
<psAx> o algun tipo de problema con otra sala o servidor?
<newby974> señores
<mimecar> de vez en cuando
<mimecar> se puede entrar y decirlo una vez
<mimecar> en ese caso no pasa nada
<newby974> que entorno me pongo kde o el otro
<mimecar> newby974: pruebalos con el live cd
<juan-arg> newby974: yo uso xfce4
<psAx> El gnome es lo mejor =)
<newby974> ustedes cual usan ?
<mimecar> newby974: kde
<psAx> a mi gusto n_n
<juan-arg> newby974: yop xfce, como dije antes
<psAx> eso es lo bueno de linux, hay gusto para todo
<newby974> mi equipo es un intel pentium dual cpu e2180 2 ghz 3 gb de ram
<newby974> una nvidia gforce 8600 gt 512 mb
<psAx> instalalo y ya...
<newby974> con este equipo me andara bien ?
<psAx> pufff
<psAx> de la ostia!
<arp-> si
<arp-> sobra...
<newby974> pero cualquier entornoo ?
<psAx> si
<arp-> si
<arp-> perfectamente
<arp-> KDE lleno de adornos
<arp-> :P
<arp-> igual, prefiero usar gnome
<newby974> gnome se parece a mac no ?
<arp-> no le veo sentido a gastar recursos solo por visual
<arp-> depende como lo configures
<arp-> KDE tiene modos que son muy parecidos a OSX
<arp-> KDE es por asi decirlo, muy fashion
<arp-> ajaj
<newby974> si quiero kde tengo que instalar kubuntu no ?
<psAx> porque no buscas KDE o Gnome u otro en youtube y te fijas cual quieres
<arp-> sep
<arp-> tambien podes tener ubuntu y meterle kde
<arp-> o varios entornos a la vez
<arp-> pero para no complicarte, pone kubuntu
<arp-> bajate el ultimo x64
<psAx> Que edad tienes newby?
<newby974> 17 años
<psAx> Un yogurt cada dia... la serenisimaaa
<newby974> kde es mas bonito pero parece que come demasiadorecurso no ?
<mimecar> no
<psAx> no, pero no es muy bonito...
<psAx> Gnome =)
<newby974> un yogurt ?
<newby974> me cuesta decidirme
<psAx> Gnome n_n
<psAx> viene desde los comienzos del proyecto xfree86 n_n
<psAx> junto con kde
<psAx> para mi????????'''' Gnome de por vida
<newby974> lool un mac en un pc
<newby974> le pongo gnome me recuerda mas a mac
<newby974> ala pedazo efectos tiene gnome
<psAx> Bien!!
<mimecar> los mismos que kde
<psAx> si Gnome es lo mejor n_n
<newby974> y el flash es bueno en linux?
<psAx> si
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> el rendimiento es inferior a windows
<psAx> yo lo vi superior
<psAx> en windows me funciona para el ....
<psAx> en linux me va fluido
<newby974> me contaron que el youtube los videos en pantalla completa funcionan mal
<psAx> a mi me funciona bien
<psAx> nunca tuve ningun problema
<psAx> de hecho te soy sincero
<psAx> ahora estoy con youtube
<psAx> escuchando rhapsody y full screen me funciona de lujo
<mimecar> psAx: serás el único usuario que tiene buen soporte de flash
<psAx> nono, no digo que sea el unico digo que me va mejor en linux que en windows
<psAx> porque en windows cuando ingreso a un sitio donde trabajo, el recurso del cpu se me va al 100
<psAx> y tengo que matar el  proceso para liberarlo
<mimecar> y en linux igual
<mimecar> depende mucho del equipo
<newby974> y en mi equipo tendre problemas ?
<psAx> y el flash me produce eso en windows, en linux me va mejor te soy sincero en ese aspecto, aun asi no tiene soporte para shockwave
<mimecar> ya lo verás newby974
<newby974> la copia de seguridad cuanto pesa ?
<mimecar> depende de los datos de tu disco duro
<newby974> cuanto suele pesar ?
<mimecar> depende
<newby974> pfff ni la hago
<psAx> asi me gusta
<mimecar> newby974: puedes perder TODOS los datos
<psAx> jaja, como vas a instalar?
<psAx> con particion nativa ?
<psAx> o wubi?
<newby974> nativa
<psAx> usa el partition magic
<psAx> crea una extendida y una swap y formatealas
<psAx> asignale el espacio y despues cuandoq uieras instalar linux
<psAx> seleciona la que creaste y listo..
<mimecar> para que tienes que instalar un programa de pago
<mimecar> para instalar linux?
<newby974> pero puedo perder todo por si la instlacion sale mal ??
<psAx> por si no se lleva bien con la instalacion
<mimecar> si
<psAx> es facil hacerlo con el partition magic por si no entiende lo que es hda1 y el tema de las particiones
<newby974> si entiendo
<psAx> en fin que lo haga a su modo o a tu modo =)
<mimecar> psAx: puede usar el live cd y redimensionar
<mimecar> usar un programa de pago para eso no tiene sentido
<newby974> tengo que crar la / la /home y la swap
<mimecar> primero redimensiona
<mimecar> después las creas
<newby974> y si no me quiero comer la cabeza una / y ya
<mimecar> newby974: no
<psAx> la ext es / y la swap es la de intercambio virtual
<mimecar> pon todo el espacio a / y te irá más lento
<newby974> a / cuanto le pongo
<mimecar> 15 está bien
<newby974> y a la home le meto 20 gb ?
<mimecar> todo el espacio que te quede
<newby974> y la swap ?
<mimecar> si tienes 3 GB, esa cantidad
<newby974> tendria que tener 4 gb de ram pero una se me prendio fuego T-T
<psAx> te dejo solari
<psAx> xD
<d-b> hola alguien me puede decir donde puedo ver todos mis hardware
<sansen> d-b, instale Hardinfo
<d-b> sansen: y no hay forma de verlo sin instalar ese programa?
<mimecar> lspci
<sansen> con los comandos
<sansen> lspci
<d-b> desde el terminal?
<sansen> claro
<d-b> pero no es nada gráfico?
<mimecar> ese comando no
<sansen> hardinfo es grafico
<mimecar> si no quieres instalar un programa gráfico..
<d-b> ok mejor instalo el programa
<d-b> gracias
<newby974> señores cual me bajo la 32 bits o 64 bits ?
<mimecar> depende de tu ordenador
<psAx> para vos es x64
<d-b> sansen y mimecar: ese no es el nombre del programa el modo gráfico
<newby974> recomiendan 32 bits
<mimecar> newby974: si tu ordenador es de 64 no
<newby974> me dice 32-bits(recomended)
<newby974> o da igual eso
<newby974> ?
<mimecar> lee las respuestas
<mimecar> d-b: usa lspci que está instalado de serie
<d-b> yo tengo el  amd64 y cuando lo descargue me decia que también era recomendado el 32bit eso dependerá de tu procesador no? de si es o no 64 bit
<mimecar> siempre recomienda 32
<psAx> que perro xD
<d-b> ok mimecar
<arp-> pone 64bit
<arp-> si tu procesador es compatible
<arp-> ...
<psAx> si 64 mandale fruta con 64
<arp-> gente marica que usa 32 , con proceadores de 64
<psAx> asi se te trula todo y tenes que tirarte un clavado del 7mo piso a la vereda si no funca
<d-b> a mi me va mas rápido con el de 64 bit :p te lo recomiendo si tu procesador es de 64 bit
<newby974> hombre uso windows 7 de 64 bits y me funciona de lujo
<arp-> anda lo mas bien
<psAx> jajaja usa 64!
<psAx> nintendo 64
<psAx> jajajajaja xD
<arp-> uso 64bit hace 7 años
<newby974> T-T
<arp-> no se que tanto lio...
<newby974> mi prima me la tiro por la ventana
<newby974> cuando era pequeño
<psAx> jjajaj de verdad?
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<psAx> Loooll
<psAx> !ot
<kubot> Dije !ot hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<arp-> j0
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte
<psAx> l0l
<newby974> mi nintendo 64 rip que descanse en paz
<arp-> j0
<psAx> que descanse en paz
<psAx> l000l
<arp-> la nintendo 64 vuela :PP
 * arp- por la ventana cuac
<psAx> igual la podes emular desde lainacs
<psAx> !ot
<newby974> aa si
<arp-> basta de ot
<newby974> lainacs me llego al corazon ya
<psAx> lainacs es amor! es respirar aire viciado de tecnologia
<newby974> y eso que no lo instale aun :P
<newby974> linux es tecnologia muy moderna no ?
<psAx> si =)
<psAx> viene desde hace añares
<newby974> tocame el linux xD
<mimecar> !lenguaje psAx
<kubot> psAx: Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable :)
<psAx> lainacs sera mas indispensable que tu novia
<mimecar> no te inventes palabras
<psAx> lainacs es linux y que lenguaje me hablas?
<psAx> si no insulte a nadie
<newby974> no tengo novia
<newby974> amigas si
<psAx> de que me estas hablando?
<mimecar> di linux, no lainacs
<d-b> mimecar: el synaptic no hay nada instalado con ese nombre de lspci
<arp-> a?
<mimecar> d-b: abre una consola y ejecuta => lspci
<arp-> jaja
<d-b> ok
<newby974> por cierto es verdad que todos losprogramas venen en el synaptic ese
<psAx> es que lainacs es linux en ingles a lo sumo que digas linucs
<newby974> que n?
<psAx> en fin cada uno llama linux a su modo
<arp-> newby974, si
<arp-> la gran mayoria
<cousteau> por favor, la conversación que no es soporte en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<newby974> yo lo llamo linus torvald
<arp-> linuz
<psAx> linus es un gordito hermoso
<Dev_Josh> lainus
<mimecar> si estais aburridos seguir en el canal de OT
<psAx> exacto lainus =)
<psAx> a la ves lainacs =P
<arp-> che #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Dev_Josh> no importa como le digas o pronuncioes
<Dev_Josh> mientras lo uses
<d-b> no me aparece mi usb wireless porque? la conecte al instalar el sistema
<mimecar> d-b: has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<cousteau> si es usb aparecerá en lsusb, no lspci
<psAx> Dev_Josh: de acuerdo con vos me gusto eso que dijiste =)
<Dev_Josh> eso es lo que dice lainus
<cousteau> (creo)
<arp-> lsusb
<d-b> no todas pero si seleccione que se actualizara cuando se instalara así que debió buscar el controlador
<mimecar> si te falta alguna actualización ponla
<d-b> y no quiero actualizar el equipo ya que el otro día lo hice y me mutilo el sistema, tu ve que reinstalar
<mimecar> d-b: eso es mala idea
<mimecar> si usas repositorios oficiales no te puede romper el sismtea
<mimecar> sistema
<arp-> y puede pasar
<d-b> lo actualizare
<psAx> a lo sumo el traste
<d-b> al rato te cuento
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<mimecar> d-b: las actualizaciones corrigen errores
<arp-> o agregan nuevos .p
<arp-> ahahah
<psAx> ahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhajajajajajjajajajaja
<d-b> mimecar: como se llama la actualizacion que instala el selector de para elegir que sistema operativo iniciar
<d-b> no me gusta eso
<arp-> ?
<arp-> grub?
<d-b> si
<arp-> no es una actualizacion
<arp-> ...
<d-b> eso arp
<arp-> eso viene ya
<n-iCe> Quién tiene blackberry?
<d-b> ami no me sale solo despues de actualizarlo
<arp-> n-iCe, yo por suerte no
<n-iCe> arp-: pues son una maravilla
<arp-> no te creas
<arp-> xD
<arp-> su basura de SO, no me exita
<mimecar> arp-: puedes decir que no te gusta sin llamarlo basura
<d-b> si esta aqui la usb wireless ya la veo
<d-b> si la reconocio mimecar y arp
<arp-> que figure en lsusb no es garantia que la reconosca
<mimecar> ok
<arp-> d-b, tenes otra wifi¿
<d-b> solo una
<d-b> porque?
<arp-> d-b
<arp-> pone en la terminal:
<arp-> sudo iwconfig
<d-b> ok
<d-b> espera
<arp-> y fijate si sale algo que dice "wlan0"
<d-b> no no me sale porque?
<d-b> para que sirve eso?
<arp-> que sale¿
<d-b> eso no me sale
<arp-> que sle
<arp-> sale
<d-b> jajajajaja
<arp-> "io" , "eth0"
<arp-> nada mas¿
<d-b> si sale porque ten cuenta con lo que inventas lol
<arp-> ???
<d-b> que si me sale wlan0
<arp-> [04:58] <d-b> no no me sale porque?
<canros> Hola a todos
<canros> quiero hacerles una consulta
<xuzas> hola canros
<canros> ¿Alguno de ustedes ha utilizado Sendmail? Tengo un problemita, sendmail no envia los mensajes a donde debe, se mequedan en el mailq
<canros> Hola xuzas
<xuzas> no
<ginny> hola, tengo problema, con el video, cuando tratonde abrir una pelicula avi, abre pero se cierra de una ves
<cousteau> ginny: ábrela desde terminal, a lo mejor da más ideas
<ginny> como lo abro desde terminal
<ginny> soy nuevo en linux
<cousteau> Aplicaciones > Accesorios > Terminal
<ginny> ya
<cousteau> y ejecutas por ejemplo   totem Descargas/pelicula.avi
<ginny> totem
<cousteau> "totem" es como se llama el programa de ver vídeos, "Descargas/pelicula.avi" es el archivo, que está en la carpeta Descargas dentro de tu carpeta personal
<cousteau> puedes usar tabulador para auto-completar el nombre
<rdos> #caad
<ginny> ok
<canros> :) ayudenme con el sendmail:p
<mratkey3> hola?
<rdos> hola
<mratkey3> tengo un problema
<M3de> necesito ayuda alguien me da una mano para configurar la pantalla de una netbook?
<ginny> The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<ginny> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<ginny> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<ginny>   (Details: serial 123 error_code 11 request_code 135 minor_code 19)
<ginny>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<M3de> la resolución la tiene en 800x600 cuando deberia estar en 800x480
<voyager1> m3de pregunta, alguien te contestará
<M3de> es una netbook utech
<M3de> ???
<rdos> ¿no puedes cambiarla? M3de
<M3de> no nada
<mratkey3> mi usuario desapareció, creo que ya no existe...pero los archivos (ubicados en dev/sda4/gus ) están encriptados...cómo puedo recuperarlos?
<rdos> pero accedes a las opciones de configuración de pantalla?
<M3de> rdos, nada
<mimecar> mratkey3: sabes la contraseña?
<M3de> rdos, si a la configuracion si pero no esta la opción para esa resolución
<rdos> He leído por ahí que con algunas tarjetas integradas hay problemas como el tuyo
<mratkey3> mimecar: si, me sé la contrseña de mi ex user y la passphrase la tengo también
<CuriousX> canros: ---> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit -a canros -b http://paste.ubuntu.com -i /var/log/mail.err
<M3de> rdos, eh tratado de ingresarla con el xrandr y eh ingresado un archivo "xorg.conf" a la X y nada
<mimecar> usando el cifrado automático de ubuntu no se como puedes acceder
<mimecar> desde la consola
<CuriousX> pasanos el link que te da
<M3de> rdos, tonces sin solución por el momento?
<mratkey3> >	mi usuario desapareció, creo que ya no existe...pero los archivos (ubicados en dev/sda4/gus ) están encriptados...cómo puedo recuperarlos?
<riveryk> alguien me puede ayudar con mis repositorios... no sirven+
<riveryk> y no puedo actualizar
<tecnico> mratkey3: busca en google tutoriales de lurks y crypsetup.  Vas a tener que hacer algo asi como  "crypsetup lurksOpen /dev/../gus /mnt/home
<canros> si CuriousX
<rdos> si hay solución, M3de, pero ahy que buscarla ...
<CuriousX> que paso canros ?
<M3de> rdos, jeje pos llevo 2 dias en eso
<canros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531360/
<rdos> Mira en http://linux-magazine.es. tienen un repositorios de artículos sobre Linux donde muchas veces han hablado sobre ste problema
<M3de> rdos, la vga q me bota el lspci es: AMD geode lx video
<tecnico> M3de: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<M3de> rdos, dale papa gracias
<canros> creo que el problema es el nombre de dominio
<M3de> tecnico, gracias mi pana
<canros> Que no es calificado pero no se cual seria un nombre calificado
<canros> y donde decirselo
<canros> en local-host-names en /var/mail? no se
<rdos> uhh! hace tanto tiempo que usaba el irc que me estoy liando un poco :-)
<rdos> uhh! hace tanto tiempo que NOO usaba el irc que me estoy liando un poco :-)
<hashashin> mratkey3, prueba: sudo su - usuarioantiguo y luego: ecryptfs-mount-private
<riveryk> los repositorios no me funcionan y no me actualiza el portatil como puedo arreglarlos
<mratkey3> tecnico: me ayudas a buscar?
<CuriousX> canros: el archivo de configuracion esta en /etc/mail
<CuriousX> pero estoy es de los mas complicados de configurar por que tiene mas archivos tambien a mi me sale el mismo error que a vos "Unqualified hostname" todavia no lo solucione pero si queres te puedo pasar un archivo muy bueno que explica como funciona
<canros> si
<CuriousX> ahora si solo queres enviar mails desde terminal te puedo decir un programa que es muy simple te usar y que si funciona
<canros> Dale
<canros> yo tambien tengo uno
<canros> Muy simple
<CuriousX> o sea digo funciona sin configuracion adicional
<canros> a ver si a ti te sirve algo de aca CuriousX
<canros> http://www.pello.info/guias/boletin-001.html
<CuriousX> el programa se llama ssmtp ---> sudo apt-get install ssmtp
<canros> y no se puede que
<canros> Php utilice ssmtp?
<tecnico> mratkey3: quiza algo asi:
<tecnico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<canros> Porque mi lio del sendmail, es que este servidor ("que es mi pc") Estoy desarrollando en php y necesito probar
<canros> el mail
<canros> entonces
<canros> ¿Se podrá que la function mail, utilice otro como ssmtp?
<tecnico> sendmail es una pesadilla, postfix es mas facil en mi opinion
<canros> y se puede utilizar postfix para php tecnico ?
<CuriousX> aca el archivo que explica como funciona sendmail ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531366/
<tecnico> bueno.. no lei bien que era lo que querias hacer.  Postfix es un servidor (MTA) asi como sendmail. SMTP
<h0m3r> wenas
<h0m3r> yeah tecnico
<Guest87272> no kerras acer spamming
<canros> mm Me parece que si
<Eligius> ¿Por qué tardé tanto en ver que Ubuntu era mejor que Windows?
<Eligius> :S
<CuriousX> XD
<ups> Eligius de eso nada
<ups> cada cual tiene sus ventajas
<canros> Lo que no entiendo con el sendmail que es un nombre de dominio cualificado
<Eligius> Bueno sí, debería haber especificado en las ventajas que me han convencido de Ubuntu y que no están en windows. xD
<canros> y si hay que tener un servidor dns andando tambien
<canros> Voy a tener que leer eso :/
<tecnico> canros: un nombre calificado es nombre.dominio.tld
<canros> como por ejem
<ups> Eligius primera ventaja de windows el mirc :ppp
<canros> ?
<CuriousX> si, hay que tener un servidor DNS tambien
<canros> el nombre de tu equipo?
<canros> uy:p
<canros> jaja no tengo dns server andando
<tecnico> puedes ponerlo en /etc/hosts
<CuriousX> el servidor mas usado en la red es "bind"
<Eligius> Ups Sí, me estoy acostumbrando todavía al Kvirc. La combinación de mirc + ircap era muy buena xD. Luego el photoshop que tiene unas cositas más que el Gimp. xD Pero en velocidad me va mejor Ubuntu.
<tecnico> yo recomiendo tinydns
<ups> Eligius xchat es mucho mejor
<tecnico> es suficiente para la mayoria de usuarios sencillos
<ups> depende de cada necesidad claro
<ups> frecuento muchos ircds
<tecnico> y mas seguro
<canros> Eligius, puedes seguir con ircap en ubuntu por medio de mirc
<Eligius> ups:  A mí no me convenció demasiado xD.
<canros> Yo lo uso a veces
<canros> en wine
<canros> emulas al mirc
<ups> Eligius ni lo intentes lo k te dijo el colega
<canros> con ircap
<canros> =P
<canros> jajaja
<ups> va muy mal mirc emulado
<canros> si
<Eligius> XD
<canros> xD para eso mismo, para que veas lo mal que va y no te queden ganas
<Eligius> =.=
<Eligius> xD
<Eligius> Una de las diferencias que noté mucho es la velocidad en la que arranca el PC cuando aprietas el botón. Hoy volví en windows (Todavía lo tengo) y no podía soportar esa lentitud xD.
<ups> Eligius kita los programs inutiles del inicio y veras como va de perlas
<ups> ahh y usa xp no uses cagadas como vista o 7
<Eligius> Ya ya. XP ya lo utilizo.
<Eligius> Y es mucho más rápido que failvista xD.
<Eligius> Pero aunque quites programas y eso me sigue pareciendo más rápido el Ubuntu.
<ups> si ubuntu es mas rapido
<ups> cada cual tiene sus ventajas
<ups> por eso emulo xp en una virtualbox
<ups> es la solucion ideal
<ups> xD
<canros> CuriousX,
<canros> esta guia tambien tiene cosas interesantes
<canros> http://es.tldp.org/Tutoriales/doc-guia-sendmail/doc-guia-sendmail-html/
<newby93> señores no me particiona windows el disco duro
<newby93> y llevo asi 30 min
<canros> has eliminado todas las paritciones?
<voyager1> usa una live de gnu linux
<canros> Si
<canros> Hace eso que dice voyager1
<papayo> ubuntu no es rapido
<canros> elimina todas las particiones
<papayo> de hecho para mi el windows xp es mas rapido
<canros> con el livecd
<papayo> ahora estoy probando con zenwalk parece ser mas ligero
<newby93> se  me quedo pensando el
<Eligius> Pues el mío lo era quizá cuando no tenía nada instalado xD.
<newby93> ratondel window
<papayo> o el debian q dice ser mas ligero que las demas distribuciones
<newby93> si lo cierro de glpe el disco dur se puede joder
<papayo> cuando usaba el windows xp lo optimizaba de tal manera que no se cargue nada en el inicio
<xuzas> y lo es
<Eligius> ¿Y apagando el ordenador cuál es más rápido?
<papayo> borraba el registro para evitar que se carguen cosas al inicio
<papayo> y le bajaba todos los efectos
<papayo> y comparativamente en  virtualbox... windowsxp es mas rapido q ubuntu en virtualbox
<newby93> ni de co ña
<papayo> para que hablen con fundamento tendrian que hacer una comparacion ps... no es cierto que el windows xp es mas lento
<papayo> puede que sea rapido porque es un sistema antiguo
<papayo> pero ubuntu q esta con lo ultimo de la tecnologia imposible que pueda ser rapido
<newby93> toma me hizo la particion
<voyager1> instala otra distr
<simon__> para personas que usen win2 en virtualbox:puedo acceder a los archivos de ubuntu verdad?(por ejemplo un juego de win2 que este instalado en ubuntu)
<papayo> ahora estoy usando slackware en su distribucion de Zenwalk
<profano> hola , alguien me lee ?
<voyager1> no te leo
<papayo> no... porque estas en el mas alla
<profano> jaja
<profano> una ayudita porfa
<voyager1> pregunta pues
<papayo> sera bien dificil.. nadie te lee :S
<profano> soy nuevo en ubuntu  y busco el canal irc  hispano como hago con el cliente
<papayo> ¿?
<voyager1> pues conectate al canal #ubuntu-es
<profano> ya estoy
<voyager1> quizá en ese te contesten
<profano> no creo ya que hay diferentes salas bien definidas
<profano> pero gracias ..
<voyager1> PREGUNTA
<profano> en mandriva  tenia el kvirc
<profano> y perfecto  me leia todo
<papayo> diras clientes de IRC
<profano> dime voyager
<papayo> yo tengo el xchat
<voyager1> profano como no preguntes es complicado contestar
<profano> yo lo que busco es el irc chat hispano.org o algo asi
<profano> dentro hay canales bien definidos
<papayo> ese no es chat
<papayo> es servidor
<papayo> para entrar en un servidor digita asi
<papayo>    /server hispano.org
<tecnico> profano: si te gustaba kvirc pues instalalo (apt-get install kvirc)
<profano> pues tecnico no se hable mas
<profano> lo he buscado en repositorios pero no venia con ubuntu
<cousteau> irc.irc-hispano.org
<tecnico> oh
<Eligius> Una pregunta: ¿Es bueno el editor de vídeo PitiVi? ¿Comparable con sony vegas?
<mimecar> profano: comprueba que no esté en kdenetwork
<profano> ubuntu me gusta pero eso de cerra ventanas por la izquierda va a ser que no
<newby93> señores si grabo ubuntu en un dvd un poco rayado pasa algo ?
<profano> newby93
<Poizon> newby93 es probable que tengas problemas de lectura... logicamente
<profano> con la piel interna de un platano puedes recuperar el disco
<papayo> profano puedes cambiar la ubicacion de los botones
<tecnico> profano: aqui intente apt-get install kvirc  y si lo encuentra en los repos standard que vienen con 10.10
<profano> tengo el 10.10
<profano> pero kvir no lo he visto
<profano> como se cambian los botones de la web ( explorador ) ?
<profano> de izquierda a derecha
<tecnico> profano: escribe:   sudo apt-get install kvirc
<CuriousX> profano: es por que kvirc es viejito pero es muy bueno soporte scripts tambien
<profano> si pero va de oputa madre
<amd64> hola a todos... podria alguien ayudarme a hacer un share de un disco ntfs a windows en ubuntu 10.10? he buscado en google y no he encontrado solucion a mi problema: el disco esta montado en \media, el share esta creado en samba y con las preferencias puestas para que deje a cualquiera entrar al share... desde otra computadora con windows puedo ver el share, pero no entrar a el.... "you do...
<amd64> ...not have permissions to access ... blablabla"
<M3de> Poizon, estas?
<profano> jejej apt-install comando not found
<amd64> tengo otro share dentro del home folder, ese si funciona bien
<xuzas> jajajaja
<xuzas> appt-get install
<xuzas> (con una p menos)
<tecnico> profano: no apt-install ...  es  apt-get install
<profano> sudo apt-getsudo apt-get-install kvirc
<tecnico> huh?
<Poizon> Si, estoy
<profano> en que quedamos ?? apt appt apt get apt install
<profano> que sudo :)
<papayo> tambien puedes usar
<tecnico> amd64: son los permisos del directorio donde esta montado el disco.
<papayo> sudo aptitude install <paquete>
<Poizon> M3d3.
<Poizon> m3de'
<M3de> Poizon, el problemas es q el SO no reconoce la resolución correcta para la minilap puedes ayudarme ella deberia estar a 800x480 y esta a 800x600 cosa q provoca no se pueda mostrar la barra inferior ves ya eh tratado con xrandr y creando un archivo xorg.conf y nada
<amd64> ok, he probado cambiarlos desde el nautilus corriendo con derechos de superuser, pero en la pantalla de propiedadse no me deja cambiarlos
<profano> problema apt  no lo conoce
<profano> ni appt
<profano> no found
<amd64> he hecho un chmod 777 desde terminal y tampoco va
<profano> entonces en ubuntu como se   descarga un programa
<pochomon> buenas tardes ubuntu-es
<Poizon> M3de ocupa algun gráfico en especifico? nvidia / ati
<amd64> (disculpas, soy un noob todavia en linus)
<xuzas> ajajajjaa
<amd64> *linux
<profano> esa es el fallo de linux
<mimecar> profano: sudo apt existe
<pochomon> necesito su ayuda con ubuntu 10.10
<profano> lo complicado apar todo
<pochomon> acabo de instalarlo no me detecta lared inalambrica
<profano> sudo apt
<M3de> Poizon, es una mini lap utech modelo ux80-wht para ser exactos
<pochomon> y el volumen se baja solo
<pochomon> alguna ayuda
<pochomon> :D
<mimecar> profano: complicado es abrir un programa , escribir el programa a instalar y dat a un botón?
<profano> ubuntu 10.10  no me reconoce  el comando sudo apt
<M3de> Poizon, por ahora no tiene ningun controlador como tal
<tecnico> amd64:  ls -al /directorio/raiz/donde.esta.montado.tu.disco
<mimecar> profano: escribe => sudo a-get install mc
<profano> si no tengo apt que le meto
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install mc
<xuzas> yo tampoco lo reconozco
<dannyLopez> buenas quisiera saber por que mi camara no funciona
<mimecar> si no tienes apt, no tienes ubuntu
<M3de> pues el asistente de hardware adicional no detecta la tarjeta grafica o algo asi ves
<CuriousX> =O Mitnight Commander
<CuriousX> M3de: que problema tenes bro no podes ver lo tenes dentro de un disco montado ?
<mimecar> profano: ese comando te instala el programa?
<amd64> @tecnico: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531390/
<profano> sudo a-get   desconocido
<mimecar> el segundo
<mimecar> >	sudo apt-get install mc
<pochomon> una ayuda con la red inalambrica no me la detecta
<mimecar> pochomon: versión de ubuntu?
<M3de> CuriousX, no men la resolucion de una netbook esta a 800x600 necesito corregirla a 800x480 q es la correcta de lo contrario no puedo ver la parte inferior de la pantalla
<pochomon> mimecar: 10.10
<tecnico> amd64: y desde windows estas entrando a tu servidor samba como el usuario amd64? o guest?
<mimecar> pochomon: con todas las actualizaciones?
<amd64> ni siquiera me pide credenciales, la idea es entrar anonimo
<pochomon> con todas las actulizaciones
<pochomon> igual no la detecta
<amd64> y con derecho de lectura y escritura
<pochomon> tampoco me salen el minimizar ni el maximizar
<pochomon> ni nada des eso
<tecnico> amd64: pues los permisos estan solo para el usuario amd64
<M3de> Poizon, CuriousX, da el mismo rollo con la 9.10 y la 10.10 versiones desktop y netbook igual da el mismo problema
<mimecar> no te salen los botones?
<tecnico> amd64: rwx------
<CuriousX> M3de: proba con esto desde la terminal ---> xrandr --fbmm 800x480
<amd64> ok, como puedo habilitarlos para cualquier usuario?
<M3de> Poizon, CuriousX si me pueden ayudar se los agradezco pues ya esta comenzando a correr el tiempo de entrega jeje
<newby93> señores saben si la placa asus p5ql/epu puede bootear desde un pendrive
<M3de> CuriousX, ok voy a ver
<newby93> ?
<CuriousX> con sudo delante
<pochomon> no los de la ventana
<joaco> hola disculpen
<joaco> como puedo cambiar la pantalla de secion
<mimecar> newby93: www.google.es
<pochomon> creo que lo mejor seria haber esperado que madure mas la version
<tecnico> pues generalmente seria con chmod y dandole permisos a (others)  chmod o+rwx   pero dices que es una particion ntfs..   no he intentado desde linux cambiar permisos en un archivo de sistema ntfs
<mimecar> pochomon: te funciona el comando si o no
<M3de> CuriousX, nada mi pana
<CuriousX> y asi ---> sudo xrandr --fb 800X480
<CuriousX> ?
<pochomon> cual comando mimecar??
<mimecar> >	sudo apt-get install mc
<M3de> CuriousX, negativo busca hacer el cambio
<M3de> CuriousX, pero nada
<M3de> CuriousX, ya te digo lo q me devuelve
<pochomon> ??
<tecnico> amd64: te toca buscar en como autofs o hal o lo que sea que este montando tu disco asigne los permisos
<CuriousX> M3de: y con ---> X -configure
<pochomon> para que es ese comando
<CuriousX> ?
<pochomon> yo no tenia ese problema
<pochomon> te has confundido
<mimecar> no decias que no te funcionaba apt?
<amd64> ok, gracias
<pochomon> no
<pochomon> era otro no yo
<mimecar> ok, era profano
<pochomon> a mi no me detecta la red inalambrica
<Poizon> CuriousX ya lo intentó
<tecnico> amd64: mount tiene una opcion de umask , la puedes poner como  0000 si lo que quieres es permisos 777
<Poizon> M3de, haz un "sudo lspci" y dime que gráfica tienes
<M3de> CuriousX, el X -configure nada me devuelve error
<M3de> Poizon, dale ya lo realize es la AMD geode lx video
<CuriousX> M3de: proba con esto ---> xrandr --addmode VGA 1024x768
<CuriousX> perdon
<CuriousX> M3de: proba con esto ---> xrandr --addmode VGA 800x...
<CuriousX> no me acuerdo la otra resolucion que queres =P
<M3de> CuriousX, jaja eso tambien lo he probado me vota un error con la VGA de salida ya te digo
<amd64> tecnico: ok, supongo entonces que deberia desmontar el disco primero, y luego montarlo manualmente con ese comando?
<CuriousX> tenes gdm ?
<amd64> tecnico: como podria hacer para que se monte al bootear con esos permisos?
<Poizon> M3d3 tengo la solución
<tecnico> amd64: lo puedes intentar primero desmontando el disco de donde esta y despues.  sudo mkdir /mnt/tmpntfs ; sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0000
<tecnico> amd64: lo puedes intentar primero desmontando el disco de donde esta y despues.  sudo mkdir /mnt/tmpntfs ; sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0000 /mnt/tmpntfs
<tecnico> y despues ve ' ls -al /mnt'  y checa si el permiso de tmpntfs es drwxrwxrwx
<M3de> CuriousX, gdm? lo entiendo como la pantalla de inicio de session o me equivoco?
<Poizon> M3de, en /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<M3de> Poizon, dale pues a ver?
<Poizon> coloca este xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1990573
<amd64> tecnico: ok voy a probar, 1 segundo
<CuriousX> si es cierto ahi se pude configurar pero yo no me animo a modificarlo
<tecnico> amd64: ups.. sudo mount -ntfs -o umask=0000 /dev/tu/discp/ntfs  /mnt/tmpntfs
<M3de> Poizon, ok en ese vamos a ver xq lo habia editado yo manualmente casi me estoy volviendo loco jeje
<M3de> Poizon, ya te digo mi pana voy a ver
<Poizon> M3de además un "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-amd"
<tecnico> amd64: mount -t ntfs      .. ay caray.. lo que pasa por escribir tan rapido
<M3de> Poizon, co! el servidor pa amd si puede ser xq nunk lo monte ojala bueno a probar
<CuriousX> M3de: para el servidor grafico
<CuriousX> perdon para gdm =P
<CuriousX> y hace los cambios
<amd64> tecnico: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531400/
<amd64> tecnico: ahi esta el ls -al del nuevo mount
<tecnico> amd64: entonces si funciono
<amd64> ok voy a probar crear el share en smaba
<tecnico> si quieres probar rapido desde windows.. haz un link dentro de otro share que si puedas accesar
<M3de> CuriousX, Poizon  ok me voy a desconectar para pasarle el internet para instalar el ser Graf ya les comento panas
<Eligius> El Java lo descargo de la web o sale en eso de Ubuntu software centro?
<tecnico> amd64: cd /sharebueno &&  ln -s /mnt/tmpntfs         y despues ve en windows a sharebueno/tmpntfs
<amd64> ok listo, ya lo puedo ver desde windows
<amd64> tecnico: como hago para que se automonte de esta manera al bootear?
<papayo> Eligius, java tienes que agregar los repositorios restrict
<tecnico> hay varias maneras.. una es poner una entrada para ese disco en /etc/fstab y poner la opcion de umask ahi.  Otra es usar autofs y tambien ahi puedes poner las opciones
<CuriousX> agregando la opcion "auto" en el archivo /etc/fstab
<Eligius> Oks
<pochomon> bueno parece que ahi que reinstalarlo
<pochomon> las olucion mas imple que dan!!
<pochomon> XD
<Poizon> eh?
<CuriousX> umask solo le da permisos. auto lo monta al inicio
<Poizon> pochomon de?
<CuriousX> nas
<tecnico> amd64: en fstab seria algo asi como  /dev/disco /mnt/dir ntfs auto,umak=0000 0 0
<pochomon> ubuntu 10.10
<pochomon> no me detecta la red inalambrica
<pochomon> no me puedo conectar
<newby93> señores como se si mi placa puede bootear usb
<newby93> ?
<xuzas> alomejor no tienes el controlador instalado
<amd64> tecnico: y no es necesario el uuid?
<Poizon> pochomon no te la detecta o te la detecta y no te puedes conectar a una red
<xuzas> newby93, probando
<Poizon> ^
<pochomon> no detecta la red inalambrica
<Poizon> jajajaja
<mimecar> newby93: buscando en google si lo admite
<pochomon> no puede activar la tarjeta broadcom
<pochomon> sale un error
<Poizon> pochomon de casualidad es un laptop dell ?
<pochomon> lenovo
<pochomon> asuuu
<tecnico> amd64: pues lo va a montar como root pero siendo que estas dando permissoos 777  no haria diferencia.   puedes ver en ' man mount ' las opciones para mount y tambien hay una seccion para las opciones de ntfs
<CuriousX> pochomon: pasa el error a un paste para que lo veamos
<pochomon> no lee los videos
<Poizon> pochomon lspci y dime el modelo
<pochomon> Xd
<amd64> tecnico: listo, muchisimas gracias!!
<pochomon> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<tecnico> amd64: no es muy recomendable dar 777 permisos por seguridad.. pero bueno
<ups> _los mas rapido de ubuntu es el soporte k dais lol
<CuriousX> pochomon: tenes instalado los restricted extras ?
<pochomon> de neuvo tengo que instalarlo
<pochomon> XD
<CuriousX> no, si la los tenes no
<pochomon> la verdad no lo se
<Poizon> pochomon
<pochomon> solo le dia actualizar la version
<Poizon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312873
<pochomon> :D
<riveryk> ccc
<CuriousX> pochomon: sudo aptitude search ubuntu-restricted-extras --> y decinos si tiene una "i" delante
<amd64> tecnico: lo se, pero no es problema dado mi entorno actual... muchas gracias de nuevo
<pochomon> estoy siguiendo lo del foro
<pochomon> espera
<CuriousX> eso es por si tenes el modulo wl
<CuriousX> pero probalo
<pochomon> CuriousX: mire http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531404/
<pochomon> CuriousX: que te refieres con una i adelante
<newby93> alguien me pasa la direcion del offtopic
<CuriousX> no eso no fue lo que te pedi yo eso te lo dio Poizon yo te pedi que me mostraras si tenias un "i" delante de sudo aptitude search ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<joaco> pochomon: usa esto sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic
<pochomon> karmic
<CuriousX> pochomon: tenes Karmic ?
<pochomon> pero si tengo el 10.10
<CuriousX> no te sirve
<joaco> pochomon:  donde dice karmic le pones tu version de ubuntu
<joaco> como se llama la 10.10
<pochomon> maverick
<joaco> okas entonces seria $sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-maverick-generic
<joaco> y luego reinicias
<joaco> y eso no funciona
<xangua> apt-get en vez de aptitude, aptitude ya no viene instalado
<joaco> puedes usar ndiswrapper
<CuriousX> el paquete que decis joaco se llama linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic in Maverick
<CuriousX> en maverick
<joaco> sip
<pochomon> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generick
<joaco> sip
<joaco> ese mismo
<pochomon> ahora
<pochomon> ya esta
<pochomon> a probar
<pochomon> ............
<joaco> tenes que reiniciar el sistema
<M3de> CuriousX, Poizon esperando muchachos sino tngo ganas de format y reinstall todo por si alguna basura me qdo por allí luego otra ves estas 2 soluciones son las mas factibles por lo menos tenemos un archivo xorg.conf q es de la tarjeta jeje
<CuriousX> que distribucion tenes M3de
<CuriousX> ?
<M3de> CuriousX, ubuntu 10.10
<joaco> jejej disculpen como puedo cambiar la pantalla de inicio
<Poizon> M3de te funciono o no?
<dimitruss> que tal como estan tengo una consulta como puedo cambiar los sistemas de solo lectura
<dimitruss> no se mepremite copiar pegar ni nada ni siquiera como root
<M3de> Poizon, estoy a la espera esta demorando un poco pero parec q va a montarla
<CuriousX> M3de: entra en una TTY --> Ctrl+Alt+F2
<ups> la luz
<M3de> CuriousX, si desde allí es q ingreso cuando la x se cuelga (supongo se cuelga o algo)
<M3de> CuriousX, Poizon jajaja nada panas esta como pa qdarse calvo
<CuriousX> M3de: sudo service gdm stop
<fosco_> joaco: que quieres cambiar exactamente
<joaco> el splash
<M3de> CuriousX, ok luego reinicio la x?
<CuriousX> no, luego ---> X -configure
<fosco_> joaco: sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-solar
<fosco_> por ejemplo
<fosco_> apt-cache search plymouth-theme para ver todos los temas instalables
<M3de> CuriousX, ok guiame mi pana esa es nueva para mi no llevo mucho a nivel técnico
<CuriousX> luego ---> sudo service gdm start
<CuriousX> y entra en el entorno grafico
<CuriousX> aver como quedo
<joaco> fosco_: como se llama la pantalla donde aparece un usuario
<fosco_> joaco: gdm (si usas gnome)
<ups> esta wapo el solar ese yo lo uso
<joaco> fosco_:  no la primera pantalla donde uno le pone el usuario y contraseña para poder iniciar secion
<fosco_> joaco: gdm (si usas gnome)
<M3de> CuriousX,  papa igual la grafica no levanta
<joaco> okas
<CuriousX> M3de: entra nuevamente en una TTY
<CuriousX> luego ---> sudo service gdm stop
<CuriousX> luego ---> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CuriousX> eso fue por meterle mano al "xorg.conf" (por eso yo te dije que no me animaba a meterle mano) por que pueden pasar estas cosas, que te quedes sin X
<danielovic> bona nit
<danielovic> k tal
<joaco> fosco_:  no me salen
<danielovic> es el 1 dia q vengo por aqui
<fosco_> joaco: no te salen que
<CuriousX> bienvenido danielovic =)
<M3de> CuriousX, me dice q no esta instalado el server de la x
<danielovic> asias
<joaco> fosco_:  los plymouth-theme
<M3de> CuriousX, esto es raro xq yo verifique en synaptic
<newby93> alguien me pasa la direccion del offtopic pliss :pp
<fosco_> joaco: estas mezclando cosas, plymouth es la animacion de arranque
<M3de> CuriousX, volvere a aplicar el instalador cierto? a ver cual es la jugaderita q tiene esta niña jaja
<fosco_> gdm es la ventana donde pones usuario y clave
<joaco> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<newby93> fosco
<newby93> no tiene
<joaco> okas
<fosco_> no tiene que
<joaco> entonces no tengo ese repo
<joaco> jejeje
<fosco_> que repo?
<CuriousX> que macana M3de como te quedaste sin X si recien las tenias nos podes pasar una captura de lo que dice
<M3de> CuriousX, coño no te puedo redactar la linea de lo q devuelve si
<joaco> los esa vara
<CuriousX> M3de: digo hacer un paste
<CuriousX> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<M3de> CuriousX, ya solvento para pasarte a ver q no estoy viendo
<M3de> CuriousX, lo estoy capturando en un archivo ya te lo paso
<songoten> hola gente ...
<songoten> como andan !
<CuriousX> !hola
<kubot> Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<darknet> hola tengo problemas para montar el pendrive y disco de sonido
<M3de> CuriousX, un momento
<fosco_> darknet: el disco de audio no se monta
<M3de> CuriousX, la reconfiguracion la debo hacer en algun directorio en especial?
<darknet> fosco_ no lo coge bien la unidad de disco y los programas reproductores multimedia se vuelven inestables
<CuriousX> me cai
<CuriousX> =(
<M3de> CuriousX, jeje yo dije na asi estare de ladilla jaja
<M3de> ya te paso el archivo
<CuriousX> tenia una descarga de 1.4 gigas y llevaba 1.3... lo perdi todo =(
<CuriousX> pasalo
<M3de> CuriousX, allí va
<M3de> CuriousX, en la tty estaba en la carpeta del usuario si debia estar en alguna carpeta especifica dime para verificar
<CuriousX> en /home/usuario
<CuriousX> o puede ser /home/usuario/Escritorio
<M3de> CuriousX, lo hice en home/usuario
<M3de> CuriousX, aceptalo mi pana
<CuriousX> que acepte ?
<M3de> CuriousX, el archivo te lo estoy pasando por aca
<M3de> CuriousX, deja mejor te lo pego en privado ok
<CuriousX> que estas haciendo en privado ? no me digas que me estas transfiriendo un archivo ?
<songoten> hola gente... instale php, apache y mysql, active los servicios y cuando quiero ver uan pagina de prueba me da la opcion para abrir archivo en vez de verlo
<songoten> me podrian orientar =?
<papayo> songoten, asegurate que el modulo php este habilitado
<papayo> instalaste el php, pero aun no lo configuras..
<songoten> como me fijo?
<papayo> por eso apache no reconoce el script hasta que veas lo que pusiste en httpd.conf
<songoten> o como lo configuro?
<CuriousX> M3de: yo no se modificar el Xorg es por eso que te dije que no me animo a modificarlo podes pedirle al user que te dijo que lo modificaras a lo mejor el sabe
<papayo> busca la linea donde diga mod_php
<papayo> debe estar en tu http.conf
<papayo> y habilitalo
<songoten> barbaro
<songoten> pruebo y te aviso
<M3de> CuriousX, bueno ya con lo q me ayudaste debía servir cierto?
<papayo> songoten include /etc/apache/mod php.conf
<papayo> songoten yo uso zenwalk no se como sera en ubuntu
<M3de> CuriousX, pero algo debe andar mal algo debe faltar cualquier cosa te molesto en otra oportunidad mi pana gracias voy a seguir con la maquina q va a lograr dejarme calvo jaja
<songoten> gracias papayo  !
<sapiens__> hola
<songoten> ahora te aviso
<songoten> :)
<sapiens__> 2 problemas
<CuriousX> deberia pero tambien segiste los pasos que te dio otro user (modificar el Xorg) y desde ahi te quedaste sin X yo solo trate de remediarlo
<sapiens__> al actualizar ubuntu no funcionan mis cascos
<sapiens__> solo se escucha por los altavoces
<M3de> CuriousX, no no los he seguido solo los tuyos en esta parte de la reconfiguración
<M3de> CuriousX, la x me regresa cuando borro el xorg.conf del respectivo sitio
<M3de> CuriousX, entonces por eso te digo voy a reemplazarlo por este a ver y ya te cuento
<M3de> CuriousX, recuerda q si no me equivoco desde la version 9.10 no existe un archivo xorg.conf como tal sino q el sistema detecta la conf automaticamente aunq al ingresar un archivo uno puedo alterar a su gusto esta configuracion pero claro en casode q el sistema no la configurebien
<M3de> CuriousX, voy a ver con este archivo y me voy por un cigarro a pensar jeje
<CuriousX> M3de: ok yo tambien tengo que salir
<SorayaUbuntu> como le hago para qeu no me muestre los aparatos que c automontan en el escritorio,tengo una aplicacion en el panel para eso
<xangua> abres 'gconf-editor' y te vas a /apps/nautilus/desktop , desmarcas 'volumes_visible' SorayaUbuntu
<soraxx> hola
<soraxx> ayuda rápida!!! mi athleros se desconecta cada 2 minutos de internet en ubuntu10.10
<bigbut> prueba bajando el rate
<bigbut> sudo iwconfig $itfce rate 1M
<soraxx> con llave usb no pasa
<soraxx> si lo está ya a ese rate
<soraxx> por cierto
<soraxx> iwconfig: unknown command "1M"
<soraxx> otro asunto
<soraxx> al actualizar ubuntu he perdido el funcionamiento de los auricular
<canros> um:P
<canros> CuriosX
<sapiens__> hola?
<sapiens__> se me va la conexión de mi athleros
<sapiens__> atheros
<sapiens__> alguna solución?
<sapiens__> pierdo la conexión y mis cascos no funcionan tras actualizar el sistema
<hasee> hola
<eth0> hi
<hasee> puedo compilar el kernel en ubuntu como viene por defecto (lo baje de kernel.org)??
<newby93> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<newby93> upp
<eth0> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<eth0> !lenguaje newby93
<kubot> newby93: Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable :)
<eth0> !ot
<kubot> Dije !ot hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<eth0> !ot
<hasee> !fuck
<kubot> El facto !fuck no existe.
<sapiens__> OWNED! xddxd
<eth0> !pwned
<kubot> El facto !pwned no existe.
<eth0> !facto
<kubot> El facto !facto no existe.
<xangua> dejen eso...
<hasee> jajajaja
<xuzas> !tu padre
<kubot> El facto !tu no existe.
<hasee> LMAO
<eth0> !lol
<kubot> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<hasee> jajajaja
<xuzas> !dejen-eso
<kubot> El facto !dejen-eso no existe.
<eth0> !pwned
<kubot> El facto !pwned no existe.
<Manuelbrs> buenas noches
<Eligius> !lol
<kubot> Dije !lol hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<hasee> !sudo rm - rm
<Eligius> !lol
<eth0> jajajaja
<Eligius> :S
<eth0> !lol
<eth0> !omg
<hasee> !rm
<kubot> !omg es lo mismo que !lol, ya lo dije hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<kubot> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xuzas> !autodestroy
<kubot> El facto !autodestroy no existe.
<eth0> !omfg
<kubot> El facto !omfg no existe.
<Eligius> !Eligius
<kubot> El facto !eligius no existe.
<Eligius> :O
<eth0> !reset
<hasee> !lmao
<kubot> El facto !reset no existe.
<kubot> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Eligius> !Kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://www.m4v.com.ar/kubot/factos.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<eth0> !el facto
<Eligius> :O
<kubot> eth0: No veo a nadie llamado facto.
<eth0> !loooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<Eligius> !el igiu
<kubot> Eligius: No veo a nadie llamado igiu.
<hasee> POBRE BOT VA A TERMINAR MUERTO JAJAJAJAJ LOL\
<Eligius> !el igius
<eth0> xD
<sapiens__> !fail
<kubot> FATAL Error: Operation succeeded
<Manuelbrs> quiero instalar ubuntu en un disco duro y windows en otro disco duro, la pregunta es posible hacer eso y trabajarlos como si fuera en un solo disco duro?
<eth0> !shutdown -h now
<eth0> !rm -R /
<hasee> !killall eth0
<kubot> El facto !killall no existe.
<xuzas> !chingazos
<kubot> El facto !chingazos no existe.
<eth0> !/etc/init.d/sudo ./privoxy restart
<hasee> !la reconcha de tu puta hermana
<xuzas> !ptm
<kubot> El facto !ptm no existe.
<eth0> !jonas brothers en river
<sapiens__> !mandaratomervientofresco eth0 xuzas
<hasee> !bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://www.m4v.com.ar/kubot/factos.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<eth0> !paul mcartney not is dead
<hasee> !chupame la verga dura
<sapiens__> Enghish fail
<eth0> !tronco venozo
<xuzas> !aprender-ingles-en-mil-palabras
<kubot> El facto !tronco no existe.
<hasee> !kubot se la come
<eth0> !help
<xuzas> !eth0-aprende-ya!
<eth0> !man kubot
<hasee> !kubot-se-la-come
<sapiens__> !hi eth0
<kubot> El facto !kubot-se-la-come no existe.
<kubot> eth0: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<kubot> No manual page for 'kubot'
<eth0> !hi sapiens__ =)
<eth0> !hi sapiens__
<kubot> sapiens__: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<sapiens__> !hi eth0
<hasee> !bye eth0
<kubot> eth0: Au revoir!
<eth0> !hi sapiens__
<eth0> !hi sapiens__
<kubot> Dije !hi hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<eth0> !hi sapiens__
<hasee> !bye eth0
<hasee> !bye eth0
<hasee> !bye eth0
<kubot> Dije !bye hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<hasee> !bye eth0
<hasee> !bye eth0
<hasee> !bye eth0
<hasee> !bye eth0
<eth0> !bye hasee
<kubot> hasee: Au revoir!
<eth0> !bye hasee
<eth0> !bye hasee
<eth0> !bye hasee
<eth0> jajajajajaj
<xuzas> !bye eth0
<kubot> eth0: Au revoir!
<xuzas> !bye eth0
<xuzas> !bye eth0
<xuzas> !bye eth0
<eth0> !bye kubot
<kubot> eth0: Yo ya se que es !bye, gracias.
<Eligius> Una pregunta. Estba usando yo la terminal cuando con unos comandos de antes se quedó con esto: eligius@ubuntu:~/Baixades$ (Dice baixades que es descargas en catalán). No sé cómo quitarlo para que diga lo de siempre. D:
<xuzas> !catalán
<kubot> El facto !catalán no existe.
<eth0> !baixades
<kubot> El facto !baixades no existe.
<Eligius> ¬_¬
<Eligius> =.=
<eth0> !xD
<kubot> El facto !xd no existe.
<Eligius> ¬_¬
<hasee_> !hi hasee_
<xuzas> !fucky-girl
<kubot> El facto !fucky-girl no existe.
<eth0> !hi hasee_
<kubot> Dije !hi hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<Eligius> #Ubuntu-es-Serio
<xuzas> !weather
<kubot> El facto !weather no existe.
<eth0> !time
<kubot> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<eth0> !help
<sapiens__> ya esta bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnn!!!!!!!!!
<eth0> !command
<kubot> El facto !command no existe.
<eth0> !commands
<kubot> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xuzas> !chingayos
<kubot> El facto !chingayos no existe.
<Eligius> Una pregunta. Estaba usando yo la terminal cuando con unos comandos de antes se quedó con esto: eligius@ubuntu:~/Baixades$ (Dice baixades que es descargas en catalán). No sé cómo quitarlo para que diga lo de siempre. D:
<eth0> !lol
<kubot> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<hasee_> WN CHUPENME LA VERGA MANGA DE NERDS QUE SE PASAN TOO EL DIA HACIENDO WEAS SHUSHESUMAREEEEEE
<eth0> jajaja
<hashashin> Eligius, teclea: cd y vuelves al directorio home de ese usuario y mirate un manual de la terminal de linux
<eth0> no te enojes xD
<Eligius> D:
<hasee_> XD
<eth0> si queres volver y manejarte por el directorio podrias utilizar cd .. para bajar
<eth0> cd / volves al raiz
<xuzas> !omg
<hasee_> cd ..
<kubot> !omg es lo mismo que !lol, ya lo dije hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<eth0> cd directorio para entrar
<eth0> !lol
<kubot> Dije !lol hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<eth0> !omfg
<kubot> El facto !omfg no existe.
<eth0> !lmao
<hasee_> !mandar -a-la-reconcha-de-la-lora-a-eth0
<eth0> ajjajaja
<hasee_> te apuesto que eres un nino eth0
<xuzas> !fuck-off
<kubot> El facto !fuck-off no existe.
<hasee_> you too
<eth0> dios que chileno bruto xD
<eth0> para la wea po xD
<eth0> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<xuzas> !orale
<kubot> El facto !orale no existe.
<xuzas> !chichonas
<kubot> El facto !chichonas no existe.
<hasee_> y que wea conchesumare, tay terrible molestoso cabro culiao
<joaco> !pichudo
<kubot> El facto !pichudo no existe.
<xuzas> !cabro-hasee_
<kubot> El facto !cabro-hasee_ no existe.
<hasee_> jjsjajaja
<joaco> !Disculpen como puedo borrar todos los paneles para dejar el docky
<joaco> Disculpen como puedo borrar todos los paneles para dejar el docky
<hasee_> joaco instala en ubuntu tweak
<joaco> listo
<joaco> ya lo tengo instalado
<joaco> pero solo quiero dejar el dock
<xuzas> !hoygan
<kubot> El facto !hoygan no existe.
<hasee_> ahora anda a control de sesion
<joaco> okas
<xuzas> !perdonen-las-disculpas
<kubot> El facto !perdonen-las-disculpas no existe.
<hasee_> donde sale panel pones docky
<xuzas> !grasias-denada
<kubot> El facto !grasias-denada no existe.
<hasee_> pones aplicar, reinicias sesion y listo
<joaco> wow cool
<xuzas> !remove-ubuntu
<kubot> El facto !remove-ubuntu no existe.
<hasee_> xuzas para la joda, yo ya me aburri
<xuzas> !format c:\
<kubot> xuzas: No veo a nadie llamado c:\.
<eth0> format c: /s /q
<eth0> "pelotudo"
<hasee_> q argentino mas voluuuudooo
<xuzas> !ché
<kubot> El facto !ché no existe.
<eth0> boludo con B
<eth0> !chileno de mierda
<eth0> !minero sucio
<kubot> El facto !minero no existe.
<hasee_> BBBBBBBBBBoludooo
<hasee_> jajajaja dema ahora tan forrados en plata
<xuzas> woHludo
<eth0> si eso si xD
<hasee_> xd
<hasee_> tube8.com
<sapiens__> sudo /sbin/iwconfig wlan0  essid "Vecinos roba-wifis" channel 6
<xuzas> pubrett
<joaco> otra cosa como le puedo poner el ayudante del gonmenu
<hasee_> MAC + PATO DONALD = Mcdonald
<joaco> al docky
<xuzas> !chistazo
<kubot> El facto !chistazo no existe.
<hasee_> no se joaco, por eso yo tengo las dos barras, la de gnome y docky
<joaco> mmm
<hasee_> he buscado en google pero no sale, solo encontre para cardapio
<joaco> lastima
<joaco> ?????
<hasee_> cardapio es otro menu
<joaco> okas
<joaco> pero lo que ocupo es un menu
<joaco> jeje
<hasee_> puedes instalar cardapio, es muy bueno y ocupa solo 5 mb de ram
<fosco_> xuzas, ERES UN HABITUAL DEL CANAL, NO HAGAS TONTERÍAS CON EL BOT
<fosco_> perdon por las mayusculas
<hasee_> fosco_ erees un mod?
<xuzas> pero que te pasa chiiicooo
<hasee_> xuzas eres un pendejoooo
<hasee_> jajajajj
<songoten> papayo
<xuzas> jajajajajajaja
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<songoten> solucionado
<eth0> !hi papayo
<kubot> papayo: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<songoten> gracias
<papayo> q hay songoten
<papayo> de nada :D
<xuzas> !hi xuzas
<hasee_> vamosnos al off topic
<sapiens__> hola
<sapiens__> hola
<songoten> hola sapiens__
<sapiens__> no hai manera
<sapiens__> hay
<songoten> ke te pasa?
<sapiens__> la wifi solo se conecta al router
<eth0> que queres hacer?
<sapiens__> pero no a otras webs
<joaco> !wifi
<kubot> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eth0> !man
<kubot> (man <command> [--rel <release>] [--lang <language>]) -- Displays a manual page from the Ubuntu Manpage Repository.
<eth0> !cd
<joaco> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://www.m4v.com.ar/kubot/factos.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<kubot> El facto !cd no existe.
<eth0> !rm
<kubot> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<joaco> !ld
<kubot> El facto !ld no existe.
<sapiens__> tengo una llave wifi que si funciona
<xuzas> !hola
<kubot> Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<eth0> !mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /soronga
<joaco> !Hola
<kubot> Dije !hola hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<joaco> !Hola
<joaco> se enojo kubot
<joaco> jaja
<fosco_> joaco, no juegues con el bot, por favor
<joaco> !ls
<kubot> !ls es lo mismo que !terminal, ya lo dije hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<joaco> por que es divertido
<xuzas> no juegues con el bot, podria divertirse alguien
<joaco> si todos
<joaco> !ls
<kubot> Dije !ls hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<joaco> !?
<xuzas> !adios hasee_
<kubot> El facto !adios no existe.
<eth0> !compilame la verga
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-14
<hasee> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<bvh_wrc> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para desactivar flash en ubuntu sin desinstalarlo???
<eth0> de complementos
<eth0> tan jodido no es
<eth0> sino de synaptic
<bvh_wrc> pero no quiero desinstalarlo
<bvh_wrc> solo quiero desactivarlo
<eth0> de synaptic
<bvh_wrc> aaa ok
<bvh_wrc> gracias
<eth0> de nada bebote =)
<bvh_wrc> uu LPM
<eth0> whats up?
<bvh_wrc> jaja
<eth0> xD
<bvh_wrc> nada todo trankilo
<eth0> n_n
<bvh_wrc> dije gracias nada mas
<eth0> =D
<eth0> lpm = la puta madre ? xD
<bvh_wrc> bue
<bvh_wrc> jeje
<bvh_wrc> ya ta
<CuriousX> flash se puede desactivar desde "herramientas/pligins" en firefox ---> creo
<CuriousX> no lo tengo instalado
<bvh_wrc> claro pero yo tengo midori
<bvh_wrc> no me peguen
<CuriousX> Midori rlz
<CuriousX> yo tengo Epiphany =)
<bvh_wrc> aa mira vos y que tal??
<bvh_wrc> osea yo busco velocidad y simplesa
<bvh_wrc> lo mas rustico y veloz que haya
<CuriousX> tambien instale dilo pero ya lo desinstale
<sansen> yo uso midori y epiphany
<bvh_wrc> y chromium anda muy bien pero la pc mia es viejisima y no lo banca muy bien
<bvh_wrc> midori va mucho mas fluido
<sansen> a midori le faltan algunas cosas todavía. pero va muy bien
<bvh_wrc> si eso es cierto
<bvh_wrc> pero conocen algun navegador mas simple y rapido
<bvh_wrc> osea mas basico
<sansen> links
<eth0> si el lynx
<eth0> es el mejor navegador para mi gusto
<bvh_wrc> a mira vos
<eth0> =)
<bvh_wrc> y es rapidos??
<eth0> demasiado
<sansen> lawl
<eth0> miralo en youtube lynx linux
<bvh_wrc> ok hay me voy a hechar un vistaso
<eth0> me hace acordar a las bbs n_n
<bvh_wrc> asique se llama Linx
<CuriousX> con "y"
<CuriousX> lynx
<bvh_wrc> aaa ok trankilo señor
<CuriousX> no me enojo =)
<eth0> jajajjaja
<xuzas> el lynx lo he probao, esta curioso
<eth0> tranquilo señor xD n_n
<bvh_wrc> ok, ya entendi eth0
<CuriousX> tambien pueden ver algun video de "elinks"
<xuzas> señor con bigote :|
<eth0> xD
<bvh_wrc> uuuu ta denso eth0??
<CuriousX> este es muy bueno por que ademas con la tecla "Esc" se despliegan los menus
<xuzas> jajajajaja
<eth0> si elinks esta genial
<eth0> me gusta el bitchX
<hasee> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<eth0> el lynx
<bvh_wrc> ok ya lo estoy probando haber que tal anda
<eth0> no consume nada y la verdad es lo que necesito
<eth0> !botnet
<kubot> El facto !botnet no existe.
<xuzas> !ot
<kubot> Dije !ot hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<eth0> !ogt
<kubot> El facto !ogt no existe.
<xuzas> !ut4
<kubot> El facto !ut4 no existe.
<xuzas> !ut4.1
<kubot> El facto !ut4.1 no existe.
<xuzas> !shit
<kubot> El facto !shit no existe.
<CuriousX> XD
<bvh_wrc> otra pregunta
<bvh_wrc> queria desactivar flash para que los anuncios de internet no se carguen mas
<bvh_wrc> pero lo desinstale y siguen abriendose
<fosco_> bvh_wrc, usa la extension flashblock
<bvh_wrc> claro pero es que queria algo que me las elimine a todas
<bvh_wrc> eso hace eso??
<bvh_wrc> osea, elimina a todas los flash
<bvh_wrc> ??
<xangua> flash-block...... palabra clave BLOCK
<bvh_wrc> se ingles, no una locura pero se ingles
<xangua> bvh_wrc: si justamente acabas de desinstalar flash, reinicia el navegador para que haga efecto
<bvh_wrc> pero pense que une le tenia que poner una por una
<bvh_wrc> ya lo reinicie
<bvh_wrc> pero las propagandas siguen
<bvh_wrc> que aplicacion usan esas propagandas
<bvh_wrc> ??
<xangua> tons habrás instalado otros plugins de flash: gnash, swfdec, que se yo
<bvh_wrc> uu ok
<bvh_wrc> me voy a fijar
<xangua> no se a que propagandas te refieres, internet está llena de eso.......usa 'adblock plus' para bloquearlas
<bvh_wrc> ok
<bvh_wrc> otra
<bvh_wrc> instale lynx
<bvh_wrc> pero no lo encuentro
<bvh_wrc> hay que reiniciar o algo??
<fosco_> lynx es un navegador modo texto
<bvh_wrc> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<xangua> jum...
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe lybx
<bvh_wrc> jajaja
<fosco_> lynx
<bvh_wrc> con razonnnnnnn
<bvh_wrc> ok
<CuriousX> con la letra "g" inicias el buscador de URLs
<CuriousX> con la letra "d" descargas un link
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
<darknet> hola tengo un problema con las carpetas de musica en ubuntu, no me deja ordenar la musica a mi gusto cuando intento cambiar un archivo de sonido a otra carpeta revierte el cambio
<bvh_wrc> donde cargo la url en lynx??
<bvh_wrc> aaaa perdon no lei
<bvh_wrc> disculpa
<simon__> alguno sabe como conectar un blackberry javelin a ubuntu maverick?necesito pasar unas imagenes
<bvh_wrc> ok e entrao a lynx
<bvh_wrc> pero no era lo que buscaba
<bvh_wrc> ya que prefiero algo con interfaz grafica
<bvh_wrc> algun otro navegador que me recomienden
<xangua> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<bvh_wrc> pero con interfaz grafica
<xangua> firfox viene por defecto
<bvh_wrc> claro pero yo tengo Lubuntu y quiero el navegador mas liviano que encuentre pero de interfaz grafica
<xangua> tons prueba con...mmmm como se llama... midori !
<bvh_wrc> es que ya tengo midori y queria saber si hay algo mas rapido
<xangua> la velocidad depende de tu proveedor
<bvh_wrc> si eso ya lo se pero tengo una maquina muy pobre y quiero algo muy livianito
<xuzas> actualmente, midori no es de los navegadores mas rapidos
<xuzas> creo que incluso el opera es mas rapido
<bvh_wrc> y otras opciones que otros habria porque yo he buscado y googleado pero son siempre los mismos
<fosco_> yo uso chromium y me va muy bien
<xangua> pues no se que tan limitada sea tu máquina, solo que queiras navegar por texto con lynx bvh_wrc
<bvh_wrc> claro eso es precisamente lo que no quiero
<bvh_wrc> mira mi pc tiene 256 de ram con un P2 corriendo a 450 mhz. es una cafeterita
<CuriousX> =O y como anda Lubuntu ?
<xuzas> con lynx no se puede entrar al feisbuc xD
<xuzas> pues prueba debian con lxde
<bvh_wrc> es de no creer como anda Lubuntu
<xuzas> es una combinacion muy ligera
<xangua> pss midori es uno de los más ligeros, solo que te pongas a escribir uno tu mismo
<bvh_wrc> es ams tenia instalado ubuntu
<xangua> xuzas: lubuntu=lxde
<xuzas> lo se
<xuzas> pero ubuntu... es muy pesao para ordenadores pobres
<bvh_wrc> pero les explico
<xuzas> y no se bien como ser lubuntu
<CuriousX> que increible que Linux =)
<bvh_wrc> el Lubuntu corre un amor, en tareas de cualquier cosa, pero los navegadors me chupan mucho la pc
<xuzas> los navegadores chupan sobretodo si estas usando flash para videos online y demas...
<CuriousX> claro si ni que hablar si te metes a una pagina cargada con flash
<bvh_wrc> por ejemplo mi hermano usa windows xp y el no puede mirar videos por que se le reinicia, se le tilda a cada rato
<cousteau> igual es un virus
<CuriousX> XD
<xuzas> y de vez en cuando merece la pena reinicirlos para purgar la ram
<CuriousX> sudo aptitude purge ram
<bvh_wrc> aaa
<cousteau> de todas formas, los navegadores ganan mucho cuando les instalas adblock
<bvh_wrc> voy a probarlo
<bvh_wrc> claro pero yo quiero que me bloquee todo lo flash
<cousteau> bvh_wrc: en flash está el flashblock
<xuzas> la verdad es que si, cousteau
<cousteau> *en firefox
<xangua> cousteau: no creo que el quiera usar firefox
<alona> ola
<bvh_wrc> si lo voy a instalar ahora y te ceunto
<cousteau> en chromium no lo he mirado a fondo
<alona> alguien me puede ayudar¿?
<xuzas> hay quien dice que chromium es mas liigero que firefox/iceweasel, pero discrepo
<xuzas> la unica ventaja de chromium es que carga mas rapido los servicios google
<bvh_wrc> mira yo he probado firefox, midori chromium y te digo de todos midori saca rapidez
<xangua> más ligero si es, otra cosa es que sea multiproceso y use más ram
<bvh_wrc> ahora expliquenmen midori no es de mocosoft??
<xangua> de dónde sacas tú eso bvh_wrc¿¿
<bvh_wrc> te juro que la tengo con que lo lei en algun lado
<xangua> http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html
<xuzas> jajajajaja
<bvh_wrc> uuuu gracias a dios que no es de gates porque digo, que horror estar usando un navegador hecho por microsoft
<CuriousX> Midori Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<bvh_wrc> ustedes dicen que mi pc no tendria que tirar Lubuntu o lo tendria que tirar perfecto??
<xangua> ¿¿
<bvh_wrc> osea mi Pc tiene instalado Lubuntu con P2 a 450 mhz y 256 de ram
<Guest43556> no se, yo hasta ahora e utilizado ubuntu 10.10 pero para mi maquina se esta quedando algo pequeña y ahora estoy utilizando lubuntu que encuentro poca informacion la verdad pero dicen que es igual, o al menos eso espero las configuraciones y esos es igual que ubuntu pero tengo un problema con emerald y con compiz que no consigo hacerlo andar en lxde este es el error que me da http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531465/ por favor espero que si
<Guest43556>  alguien sepa algo que me ayude gracias
<hashashin> bvh_wrc, links2 tiene modo gráfico y se puede entrá al feisbook: links2 www.facebook.com -http.fake-user-agent ie5 -g
<hashashin> jeje
<bvh_wrc> pero hay que entrar desde el terminal
<bvh_wrc> ?????
<xangua> Guest43556: cuál es la finalidad de usar un entorno ligero si le quieres poner compiz y no se que tato más¿¿ :S
<hashashin> te haces un link con links2 -g
<xuzas> acabo de instalar midori, no lo habia probado pero me encanta!
<xuzas> ideal para un netbook con atom
<Guest43556> por que me gusta trabajar en entorno ligero y amigable,por supuesto  no es tan importante pero me gustaria
<Guest43556> y si consume mucho pues lo quitare
<xuzas> tiene sentido?
<cousteau> Guest43556: digamos que es como comerse un cochinillo y un café con sacarina
<hashashin> Guest43556, prueba lsxession-edit, opciones avanzadas, cambias el windows manager por compiz y reinicia
<hashashin> lxsession-edit*
<Guest43556> pero esque este entorno me va muy bien y ligero yo creo que no molestaria tanto el compiz, esque el gnome que me biene en el ubuntu 10.10 cuando lleva un rato encendido el ordenador empieza a leer el disco duro y se me cifra la pantalla asin asta un par de minutos y yo creo que es por la memoria que voy justito
<Guest43556> bien y ahora que hago
<fosco_> Guest43556, cierra sesion
<Guest43556> que cierre la sesion y luego que hago
<fosco_> ya está
<xangua> .........
<brunof> hola alguien podria decirme como actualizar mi gnome 2.30 a 2.32 en ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> actualizas a ubuntu 10.10 o compilas tu mismo la nueva versión de gnome
<brunof> ahp no habra un repoositorio para bajarlo?
<brunof> alguien sabe como conseguir los efectos de maximizar las ventanas cuando las llevo al tope de la pantalla o a los costados como en w7?
<cousteau> si es para mover archivos entre dos carpetas, es mucho más cómodo pulsar F3 en el Nautilus
<cousteau> si no... leí algo por el foro
<cousteau> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/134641
<jose> d
<jose> HOLAS
<jose> HOLAS AI ALGUIEN AI?
<d-b> alguien sabe de alguna pagina para ver peliculas online? y si es un programa mejor
<jose> EE ALGUIEN ME AYUDA A DESCARGAR EL PLAYONLINUX
<jose> HOLA
<brunof> anda al centro de software y descargalo de ahi
<xangua> jose: gritar no es necesario
<jose> holaaa
<jose> me ayudan a descargar playonlinux
<jose> okas
<jose> playonlinuxx m e ayudan?
<xangua>  (19:37:34) brunof: anda al centro de software y descargalo de ahi
<jose> del sentro de softwar no me deja descargarlo pero
<jose> fallo la instalacion del paquete me sale
<xangua> playonlinux es solo una interfaz de wine, ya buscaste en el menú de win¿¿
<TrueNhero1> alguien ha podido instalar rhino 3d con wine??
<jose> y de donde me descargo el wine
<jose> es que no tengo ni idea hace 1 dia me cambie a ubuntu
<xangua> sudo apt-get install wine
<d-b> gracias xangua
<jose> ee una pregunta
<jose> en la terminal para desir si como se hace? osea para aseptar?
<jose> Se utilizarán 104MB de espacio de disco adicional después de esta operación.
<jose> ¿Desea continuar [S/n]? s
<jose> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<jose> apagar@apagar-desktop:~$
<jose> asi me salio mira
<jose> hola ai alguiennnn.
<jose> porfavoorr
<jose> alguien online que me ayude¿?
<arp-off> que pasa jose?
<jose> bueno kiero descargar
<jose> el wine o plaiolinux
<jose> pero no pueso
<jose> puedo
<S[e]C> cambiaste los repositorios ?
<jose> desde el sentro de sosftwar no me deja
<jose> los que?
<arp-> jose
<jose> dime
<arp-> abri una terminal
<jose> okas
<arp-> pon: sudo apt-get update
<arp-> luego: sudo apt-get install wine
<el_wholer> hola una consulta, alguien sabe como se llama la técncia para dar formato a un texto algo asi como establecer una máscara, se establece de esta forma lo que recuerdo
<el_wholer> [n N, 0 * 9 \ L ] o algo asi
<jose> depues dice desea continuar? s n k le pongo?
<arp-> si
<jose> le pongo si?=
<S[e]C> el_wholer, explicate mejor ...
<arp-> si
<S[e]C> jose "S"
<jose> okas
<jose> con las comillas?
<arp-> no
<arp-> solo apreta S
<S[e]C> noo
<el_wholer> recuerdo que habia una forma de establecer una máscara para tipear letras dentro de una caja de texto, es una técnica que se especificaba con corchetes
<jose> me salio  internal error
<arp-> oO
<jose> coul d nop perform im mmedi ate conguration (2)
<jose> o algo asi
<arp-> que version de ubuntu tenes?
<jose> ni see
<arp-> :S
<jose> como veo eso?
<arp-> uname =a
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> uname -a
<jose> uname -a
<arp-> escribe esto
<arp-> /exec -o uname -a
<S[e]C> el_wholer, mascara ? ...
<el_wholer> a ver voy a buscar si es ello
<jose> me boy
<simon__> tengo un problema,necesito sincronizar un bb a ubuntu,pero necesito msynctool y este a su vez me pide libopensync1exp6 el cual no se encuentra ya(se encuentra una version mas nueva) no sabe dodne podria conseguir esa libreria?
<el_wholer> ya encontre
<simon__> mientras busco un paquete alternativo a ver si funciona
<el_wholer> se llaman "expresiones regulares"
<el_wholer> quizas no me haya expresado bien, aun asi gracias por su interes en responder :D
<TrueNhero1> ayudenme vean # ./kaiengine./kaiengine: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<simon__> asegurate que la libreria que te nombre este instala truenero
<simon__> alguno ha conseguido con exito conectar un bb a linux?
<tkw-one> simon__: oye, que es un bb?
<simon__> blackberry
<arp-> blackberry
<tkw-one> jajaja, pense que era un niño... en fin.
<simon__> jaja XD
<tkw-one> yo conecto mi celular a linux usando wammu con bluetooth pero no se si servira en modelos cereza.
<dzup2> hmm yo conecto iphone al pbx y en cualquier lugar del mundo con internet puedo hablar y recibir llamadas sin necesidad de usar el imperio de carlos slim :)
<merku> Buenas
<tkw-one> dzup2: jajaja, no usas el imperio de slim pero si el de torval linux... cuestion de gustos
<el_wholer> no entiendo como se puede hacer lo del PBX? hay algun tutorial? :P
<yemino> que ventaja me da vmware con respecto a virtualbox?
<yemino> necesito instalar uno de ellos
<dzup2> tkw-one: pero este es gratis, aquel cabron te cobra 6 pesos x minuto hables o no hables
<tkw-one> dzup2: jajaja, en el mundo humano no hay nada gratis... seguro torvals tambien tiene su truco bajo la manga.
<dzup2> de algo ha de vivir, no creo que coma aire
<tkw-one> usted lo ha dicho.
<carloscrespo> como instalar wubi en windows seven?
<arp-> wubi?
<arp-> :S
<arp-> instalar ubuntu sobre windows es realmente una animalada
<carloscrespo> si, he tenido inconvenientes para instalarlo, he recurrido a la version ubuntu 10.04 y lo he logrado, no asi con la version 10.10
<arp-> instalalo nativamente, es un SO
<carloscrespo> no es animalada, es la opcion  más pactica para convencera usuarios con windows
<arp-> no un programa mas de windows
<dzup2> jaja animalada :p
<tkw-one> oigan alguien sabe donde se consiguen programas piratas para mac??
<arp-> no
<arp-> paga los programas, para eso compraste apple, para pagar
<arp-> :P
<el_wholer> animalada = animal alado
<tkw-one> jajaja, es que soy muy pobre y no tengo para pagar.. por eso le instalare linux aunque no se si funcione.
<arp-> y tenes para comprar una apple?
<arp-> que clase de pobre sos?
<el_wholer> haha
<tkw-one> uno al que le regalaron una powerbook...
<arp-> la gente no se da cuenta, compra cosas que son una hipoteca de por vida...
<arp-> tkw-one, instala linux entonces
<tkw-one> por lo visot es la forma mas barata de sacarle jugo a mi nuevo cacharro...
<arp-> aja...
<arp-> es un Powerpc
<arp-> un micro que lo pario la virgen maria..
<el_wholer> jajajaa
<arp-> aprovechalo
<tkw-one> es una tostadora de los años 90... como sera que el sistema es un os/x 10.02
<arp-> osx 10?
<arp-> j0
<tkw-one> eso dice pero yo de mac no se nada.
<dzup2> no fuchi con linux, instalale bsd para powerpc esta mas robusto
<arp-> dzup2 :S
<arp-> se va complicar
<arp-> sabemos que BSD seria lo mejor , mas en un ppc
<arp-> de hecho osx es un bsd
<dzup2> arp-: desde que es bsd como el de apple
<arp-> xD
<tkw-one> bsd es linux tambien ...o no?
<arp-> no
<arp-> deriva de unix
<dzup2> nooooooooooo sacrilegio al tkw-one
<arp-> bsd es el futuro
<arp-> xD
<dzup2> en primer lugar linux no es unix, mucho menos bsd que les quede claro
<arp-> aja
<arp-> linux esta ahi abajo..
<arp-> bsd escupe sobre el
<arp-> :P
<tkw-one> aqui en esta sala alguin hace mucho tiempo alguien que no recuerdo dijo... bsd es un linux sin tantas arandelas.
<arp-> aja
<arp-> linux es una montaña de parches.. de parches
<arp-> hasta el dia que explote
<dzup2> y hay gente que dice que linux es unix, encuentras cada tonto heh
<arp-> no se quien dice eso..
<dzup2> he visto muchos blogs y muchos que afirman eso
<arp-> que sea una derivacion.. no significa que sea unix
<tkw-one> dzup2: yo no soy un experto en la materia pero me atrevo a asegurar que linux es mas que unix... aun mas que en el futuro windows y  linux se fucionaran en un solo sistema .... como lo vez.
<arp-> a+
<arp-> a?
<arp-> no...
<tkw-one> no que?
<dzup2> tkw-one: cada quien usa lo que le guste, no soy fanatico
<arp-> no afirmes cosas
<arp-> linux no es mas que unix, eso depende mucho el uso
<arp-> ojo que Solaris...
<arp-> puede aparecer en tus sueños y vengarse de tus palabras
<tkw-one> arp-: en linux hay mas investigacion y desarrollo que en unix por eso lo digo... aclaro que es solo la percepcion de un lector de blogs como yo..
<dzup2> pues debian adpto el kernel de freebsd pero eso no lo hace bsd :( porque complicarse queriendo poner linuxbsd si puedes instalar bsd nativo y emular linux?
<el_wholer> todas esas discusiones van a desaparecer cuando empiece hurd
<dzup2> quizas existen cositas que desconozco sobre ese kernel, nunca lo he puestop
<tkw-one> les pregunto: Que pasara cuando microsft lance su version de pago linux????
<arp-> no creo que saque nada
<dzup2> winlix vista?
<arp-> en todo caso windows ya tiene codigo de unix en su kernel
<el_wholer> por eso hay que ponerle ganas al hurd ;)
<tkw-one> si uno mira con cuidado el mundo informatico de los sistemas operativos tiende hacia la fusion .. creo yo en un entorno linux.
<arp-> nose hard que onda
<arp-> esta en proyecto..
<tkw-one> excesenme pero que es hurd o hard o como se llame??
<arp-> hurd perdon
<el_wholer> hurd va a ser el reemplazo de linux
<el_wholer> torvalds y stallman no se llevan bien cada uno tiene filsofía distinta
<arp-> :P
<arp-> stallman es sucio
<el_wholer> hurd iba a ser el kernel pero como linux estaba listo, lo usaron hace muchos años, pero parece que se están arrepintiendo de la decisión :P
<tkw-one> jajajaja
<el_wholer> no andan de acuerdo últimamente
<tkw-one> \que dice torvals y que dice stallman para tener una idea de adonde apuntar.
<dzup2> no pues que espaguetti se forma con tantos linuxes heh
<el_wholer> el problema creo que empezó por el nombre de los sistemas operativos, la gente lo llamó linux en vez de GNU/Linux
<arp-> stallman quiere bañarse 2 veces por semana y torvaids todos los dias
<el_wholer> luego stallman dijo que la gente deberia llamarlo GNU/Linux (geneulinux)
<xangua> se pronuncia ñu
<el_wholer> jajaja si tienes razon :P
<xangua> o si no tienes problemas con el inglés 'gnu'
<el_wholer> gniu
<xangua> andale eso
<el_wholer> y lejos de que torvalds asintiera, lo contradijo de una manera media rara
<xangua> mmm no recuerdo como se escribe ñu en inglés
<el_wholer> dijo que si la gente quiere llamarlo linux, pues que lo llame linux jaja
<hhbuitrago> El problema básico es que stallman es un fanatico y torvaldus un pragmatico.
<el_wholer> esa fue la raiz creo
<dzup2> yieniU <<like that
<hhbuitrago> ambas cosas en moderación son buenas
<hhbuitrago> y en exceso, malas
<el_wholer> claro, pero esa fue la raiz pues
<tkw-one> pero el problema es semantico... eso se resulve facil.
<hhbuitrago> noooo, si es un problema religioso,
<sansen> esa no es la raíz del problema
<hhbuitrago> no hay forma "objetiva" de determinar quien es el que esta en lo cierto
<hhbuitrago> o cual es la "mejor " opcion
<sansen> JA, dios mio que cosas hay que leer
<arp-> pongan un nombre completamente nuevo y listo
<el_wholer> ahora el problema ultimo es el tema de GPL 3
<el_wholer> stallman y sus amigos abogados para asegurar la libertad del software
<arp-> stallman junta basura en mi cuadra...
<el_wholer> jajajaja
<tkw-one> pues que lo llamen gplinux-gnu
<el_wholer> crearon GPL 3, entre sus cláusulas, deben ser varias, colisiona con lo que cree torvalds
<hhbuitrago> lo cierto es que a linus es que funcione, por eso hace cosas como que aunque linux esta licenciado como GPL, se trata como si fuera LGPL
<hhbuitrago> y no se pasan de gpl2 a gpl3 por lo que mencionas, cosas de patentes
<el_wholer> y por eso torvalds no quiere pasar su linux a GPL 3 y se queda en el 2
<hhbuitrago> y otras mas
<el_wholer> TIVO
<arp-> stallman le canta "my way" a torvalds
<dzup2> http://ompldr.org/vNjVpNg
<dzup2> :p
<tkw-one> solucion: pues que lo llamen gplinux-gnu .. y asi felices todos reuslto el porblema semantico y el religioso.
<el_wholer> todo por TIVO que es un grabador de video que usa el kernel linux
<arp-> el tema es darles una moneda y que la tiren al aire a ver quien gana.. pero el problema es que la moneda antes de caer stallman se le llevo corriendo para comprar cigarros
<hhbuitrago> a Linus no le interesa mucho como lo llamen, solo que no se le imponga a la gente
<hhbuitrago> a R si que le importa, no quiere que las inmensas contribuciones de la FSF no sean reconocidas
<arp-> stallman es un fundamentalista
<tkw-one> arp-: ni que fuera socio de binladen
<hhbuitrago> en lo que puede que tenga razón, pero la forma como empuja el problema .... si definitivamente se muestra como un fundamentalista fanático
<arp-> bin laden es GNU.. es del pueblo
<el_wholer> La cosa es que TIVO se le puede hackear bajo ciertos términos que contempla GPL 2, más no GPL 3 porque a TIVO no le conviene que la gente hackee su hardware y su software
<arp-> y we
<hhbuitrago> Pero lo cierto es que para iniciar la revolucion que es el OSS se requería un fanático de las ideas
<arp-> que usen GPL
<arp-> o inventen una licencia nueva
<el_wholer> linux defendió lo de TIVO y stallam defendió a la FSF y así se pelearon :P
<hhbuitrago> hmmm, no creo que solo sea cosa del TIVO,  Hay muchos entornos que no utilizarían linux si estuviera bajo GPL3
<hhbuitrago> casi todos los usos embebidos comerciales, por ejemplo
<tkw-one> yo creo que el problema es por el dominio del mercado asiatico que se esta pasando masivamente a linux y dejando de lado a windows y unix... o sea hay algunos centavitos de por medio.
<el_wholer> no sé, yo creo que si me compro algo es para abrirlo y ver que tiene :P, si compro algo tengo todos los derechos sobre ese producto
<hhbuitrago> bueno linus se ha peleado con mucha gente, desde el profesor de Sistemas operativos que casi lo raja en la universidad,
<arp-> se
<hhbuitrago> hasta tanenbaum por la filosofía del linux vs Minix
<arp-> me voy a ir a dormir, stallman me dio sueño
<el_wholer> por eso ya se aburrieron de torvalds y le tan poniendo fuerza al hurd, debian esta encargado ahora
<hhbuitrago> el_wholer: esa es la idea, tener acceso y control.  Pero demasiadas empresas le ponen problemas a eso
<arp-> igual... seria un retroceso
<hhbuitrago> hmm, pero hurd lleva como 30 años en desarrollo y nada de nada
<arp-> hasta que hurd se consolide y sea lo que hoy dia es un kernel
<tkw-one> o sea hurd es ni torvals ni stallman... entonces quien ganara.?
<arp-> es como empezar con el kernel 1.0
<hhbuitrago> estaba en desarrollo antes que salieran los bsd
<arp-> si, pero no e uso comun
<dzup2> si deveras el tema de gnu linux linuz etc aburre
<arp-> eso implica una realidad
<arp-> bueno, me voy a dormir
<arp-> salu2
<hhbuitrago> el kernel inicial de linus era una barbaridad, creado para conocer el 386, utilizando todos los trucos posibles de este procesador,
<dzup2> http://ompldr.org/vNjUwNw  hablemos de eso
<el_wholer> claro hurd sería como regresar de nuevo y ver sus errores y todo eso, pero no sé, es la naturaleza de las cosas me imagino, un tema de reingeniería, a veces es mejor ser libre prendiendo fuego con palitos que tener una laptop en una carcel
<TrueNhero> para q sirve ldd
<hhbuitrago> tras 20 años de desarrollo corre desde routers embebidos hasta mainframes ..
<el_wholer> lo curioso es que el kernel hurd no va a ser monolítico
<el_wholer> como el de linux
<hhbuitrago> bueno consideremos los bsd, si no fuera por una demanda en los 80's 90's que asusto a la gente de usarlos hasta que se resolvió podrian haber ocupado el nicho que cogio linux
<el_wholer> si pues
<dzup2> y todo esto lo proboco un tipo queriendo instalar wabi ubuntu en windows :s
<hhbuitrago> pero cuando se libraron de ese problema ya estaba linux en la escena y no han podido alcanzarlo
<el_wholer> jajaja
<hhbuitrago> ahora, que los que saben de redes, prefieren BSDs para lo que es firewall y cosas como esas, diferentes sabores de BSD para cada cosa
<tkw-one> lo que esta claro es que tanto stallman como torvals tienen adeptos y ambos lados estan casi parejos.
<hhbuitrago> y ninguno va a dar su brazo a torcer
<hhbuitrago> y hay gente en cada campo que solo puede ver a los del otro lado como enemigos
<hhbuitrago> no, mas bien como hereticos
<dzup2> hhbuitrago: esque tu opinas eso porque no usas bsd
<dzup2> hhbuitrago: es mas ni siquiera me imagino que lo allas instalado ni virtual
<tkw-one> los que no sabemos de redes preferimos iptables y windows para servir impresoras y linux como servidor de archivos.
<hhbuitrago> uno puede hacer las paces con el enemigo, con un herético de tu fe, solo lo puedes destruir
<dzup2> tkw-one: puff
<hhbuitrago> pues no, pero administradores de redes muy importantes lo usan
<hhbuitrago> por ejemplo el que se encarga de mantener askubuntu.com funcionando y conectado a internet
<hhbuitrago> dejame si encuentro donde es que dice que coloca para los equipos de red
<tkw-one> dzup2: porque no te simpatiza mi modelo de red??
<TrueNhero> http://pastebin.com/ndiBjgT0
<dzup2> tkw-one: nada personal pero no me gusta iptables
<dzup2> y mucho menos windows para servir impresoras
<tkw-one> jajaja, es medio complicado su configuracion pero que funciona funciona.
<dzup2> pf me gusta mas
<hhbuitrago> http://blog.serverfault.com/post/633403731/phase-two   del administrador de la red de Stackexchange
<hhbuitrago> firewall / gateway  en openbsd por pf y carp
<hhbuitrago> freebsd para balanceo de cargas
<hhbuitrago> la aplicacion la tienen en dotNet y Sql server pero eso por que eso es lo que le gusta a  Atwood
<dzup2> no me sorprende nadita eso
<dzup2> +lo que me sorprende que usa webservers en windows server 2008 lol
<dzup2> 10 web servers to start with (we currently run 6), all on the R610 platform and running Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard Edition.  <- lol
<dzup2> osea se animo a poner windows server pero primero les puso 2 bsd delante heh
<TrueNhero> como se llama el programa para tomar fotos con la webcam¡
<hhbuitrago> pues claro. la aplicacion ya estaba escrita,pues hay que protegerla con algoi que pueda sobrevivir conectado a internet
<xangua> cheese TrueNhero
<hhbuitrago> los de shapado se copiaron el funcionamiento de stackoverflow, pero usando OSS, el problema son 1) los detalles y 2) la cantidad de gente que ya esta metida en los sitios de la otra red
<Killman> hola
<Killman> alguien sabe de algún emulador de router cisco?
<tecnico> GNS3
<Killman> gns3 es emulador?
<Killman> a ver
<tecnico> es una interfaz para dynamips
<Killman> interesante
<tecnico> pero tu tienes que proveer IOS.. osea que tienes que poder bajarlo desde cico
<tecnico> cisco
<tecnico> osea que necesitas un contrator de mantenimiento para algun equipo y poder asi bajar IOS
<Cibort> Hola, como monto un Ipod Touch 4G?
<Cibort> Es que lo conecto y Ubuntu no lo monta
<Cibort> De hecho ni lo reconoce
<Killman> bueno ok gracias tecnico
<Killman> :)
<CuriousX> Cibort: intenta con esto ---> sudo apt-get install ipod ; sudo apt-get install ipod-convenience ; sudo apt-get install ipodslave ; sudo apt-get install libipod-cil ; sudo apt-get install libipodui-cil ; sudo apt-get install libipoddevice0 && sudo apt-get install ipodslave-dev
<Cibort> Okey CuriousX
<Cibort> Ahora lo hago
<CuriousX> por ahi lei algo de que Rythmbox puede sincronisar con un IPhone pero no se si lo hace con Ipod
<Cibort> Algo lei de eso
<CuriousX> Cibort: funciono ?
<CuriousX> buenas
<n-iCe> hi
<telequito> alguien me ayuda
<telequito> estoy en ubuntu squeeze y no me corre el virtualbox 3.2 me dice que instale el virtualbox-ose-source, alguine sabe que me puede pasar?
<CuriousX> =O Ubuntu squeeze que buena distro
<CuriousX> intenta con ---> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-source
<telequito> lo he intentado y me dice q no existe
<CuriousX> mostra lo que te dice esto ---> lsb_release -a
<CuriousX> perdon eso no
<CuriousX> esto ---> cat /etc/issue
<telequito> no consigo instalar el virtualbox en mi ubuntu
<telequito> aLQUIEN
<telequito> me ayuda con estos errores del update? http://pastebin.com/RU68YkKQ
<tecnico> telequito: esta tratando de usar los CDs para los repositorios de paquetes.. mejor usa los repos en linea
<tecnico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<tecnico> o no tienes el CD dentro o es incorrecto.. pero te ahorras eso si usas los repos en linea
<josan> josan
<SherokiX> el fsck me llama tarado...
<SherokiX> ¡ATENCIÓN: ERROR DE PROGRAMACIÓN EN E2FSCK!    O ALGÚN TARADO (USTED) ESTÁ REVISANDO UN SISTEMA DE FICHEROS MONTADO (VIVO).
<SherokiX> esto no es serio xD
<SherokiX> buenos días
<compuone> buenas
<compuone> puedo solicitar ayuda
<compuone> alo
<compuone>  D :
<jhrllo> hola alguno tiene activado el cubo
<jhrllo> que no me salen diferentes fondos
<Tiffon> nas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<neo_> Buenas noches gente..como estan?
<CuriousX> mal
<neo_> somos 2
<CuriousX> sip =)
<neo_> :(...necesito instalar el fst en ubuntu 10.10
<CuriousX> somo lo que estamo por que somo lo que somo
<neo_> y no encuentro 1 binario :/
<CuriousX> no tengo idea que es lo que es eso me podes explicar
<CuriousX> ?
<neo_> fst es 1 aplicacion q ejecuta 1 libreria de 1 programa con wine y lo conecta al servidor jack
<neo_> es algo dificil de explicar xq no comprendo muy bien como trabaja..pero es algo asi..y en ubuntu 10.04 ...logre instalarlo..pero como acabo de actualizar la version
<neo_> Ugh..me lo desinstalo :(
<CuriousX> claro
<CuriousX> se de que hay un configurador para wine
<CuriousX> que es muy simple
<neo_> wineasio?
<CuriousX> ni me acuerdo
<CuriousX> pero de que los hay los hay
<CuriousX> es una libreria guindousera ?
<neo_> no..es 1ibreria d 1 programa
<neo_> del amplitube
<CuriousX> por eso pero esa libreria es un .dll (guindous) o es una libreria para linux
<neo_> para guiindows
<neo_> lo maneja como un .so
<CuriousX> entonces es de linux .so
<neo_> algo asi..nose exactament
<neo_> nuse...`peroo..aiii mierr
<neo_> jaja
<CuriousX> si no sabes exactamente el nombre se me complica por que no entiendo mucho sobre wine
<CuriousX> hasta hace poco solo jugaba CS pero ya lo desinstale =)
<neo_> jajaaj
<neo_> yo juego a varios juegos de guindows :P
<CuriousX> =O
<CuriousX> por ejemplo ?
<neo_> nfsu2
<neo_> nfsu 1 ^^
<CuriousX> =O
<neo_> jajaja..no sabias q funcionaban?
<neo_> desd q wine lanzo la version 1.3
<neo_> la mas recient...hizo maravillas
<neo_> :P
<CuriousX> uff si vas a youtube y pones el nombre de tal juego para linux te vas a sorprender
<neo_> sii..pero...ahora ta mas amigable wine
<neo_> antes...era ...1...dolor de cabeza configurar las cosas pa q funqn Ugh
<CuriousX> que bueno =)
<neo_> siii y si no t anda algo
<neo_> crossover lo soluciona Hamm
<CuriousX> me suena es algo asi como wine ?
<CuriousX> como playonlinux ?
<neo_> eco
<neo_> si..como eso
<CuriousX> que bien tambien se pude jugar COD 4 MW tambien Leaft 4 dead
<neo_> creo q si...
<CuriousX> y muchos juegos mas de utima gerneracion como Crysis warehead
<neo_> en playonlinux decis?
<CuriousX> no lo se exactamente pero vi videos en youtube corriendo estos juegos que te cuento sobre Fedora o sobre Ubuntu
<CuriousX> chacalos en youtube ahora tengo que salir el mundo de los sueños me esta esperando espero soñar que me junto con Richard Stallman y compilamos muchos programas =)
<neo_> hahah
<neo_> adelante curiousx
<CuriousX> ;) see yaa neo_ =)
<Operador08> hola a todos, tengo una consulta... cuando intento instalar un paquete desde el centro de software, me dice que hay paquetes no confiables y no me deja instalar... alguna idea?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<Operador08> ... mmm ok, voy a probar, gracias ;)
<sapiens__> buaaaaa!
<sapiens__> la atheros sigue perdiendo paquetes
<sapiens__> 91% packet loss al hacer ping a 209.85.225.99
<sapiens__> Solo con ubuntu 10.10
<sapiens__> he compiulado el driver de nuevo, he instalado las backports y nada
<sapiens__> Wireless USB Adapter and Wired connection work like a charm
<sapiens__> hola
<newby93> buenas necesito ayuda
<sapiens__> alguien puede reproducir el siguiente streams en totem sin problemas?
<sapiens__> rtsp://a1871.l2619039870.c26190.e.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1871/26190/v0001/reflector:39870
<erUSUL> !ask | newby93
<kubot> newby93: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<sapiens__> a mi cuando se reproduce más de un minuto se corta y tengo que darle a reproducir de nuevo
<newby93> resulta uqe me baje el ubuntu lo grabe y al inicarlo no me carga me dice error init7 sda sd0 una lista y al lado pone algo de no found
<newby93> ya lo grabe dos veces
<erUSUL> newby93: comprobaste la iso antes de grabarla?
<erUSUL> !md5sum
<kubot> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<newby93> no os enterndi mucho encontre el document ese de midi
<newby93> lo pongo en un pastebin os sirbe ?
<erUSUL> newby93: "document ese de midi" ?? que es eso ?
<newby93> documento de midi
<newby93> lo siento mi teclado las letras fallan un poco
<sapiens__> que si descargaste bien la iso
<newby93> la baje 2 veces
<sapiens__> no responde a mi pregunta
<sapiens__> si la imagen esta corrupta da igual las veces que la bajes
<erUSUL> newby93: si pero una vez bajada comprubala http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<newby93> ya lo estoy haciendo con midisum o algo asi
<newby93> es midi es este: 1b9df87e588451d2ca4643a036020410
<newby93> solo me sale el del iso como compruebo el otro midi
<newby93> hay alguien ?
<erUSUL> si; pero no has dicho si la iso está bien o no.
<erUSUL> eso es lo que te hemos preguntado.
<newby93> es que la iso solo me da un midi
<newby93> como se el mis de la iso original
<newby93> midi
<erUSUL> !sums
<kubot> El facto !sums no existe.
<erUSUL> newby93: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<newby93> vale es correcta es la misma
<newby93> no responden ?
<newby93> es correctaes la misma
<erUSUL> ok; vale. puedes decirnos el error que da cuando intenta cargar? lo mas concreto posible
<newby93> error init7 y se repite con sda sdo sdf y al lado algo de fount
<newby93> es lo que recuerdo
<erUSUL> newby93: asi "  /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sdc
<erUSUL> ?
<newby93> te vale ?si creo
<newby93> que si eso
<newby93> lol lo de el te vale lo puse sn querer
<erUSUL> estoy mirando por google a ver que hay
 * hashashin nas
<erUSUL> newby93: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/500822
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 500822 in ubuntu "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found (dup-of: 492301)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 492301 in usb-creator "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" [Medium,Fix released]
<newby93> si me pasa lo primero como lo arreglo
<erUSUL> newby93: se supone que eso no deberia detener el arranque ... esperaste lo suficiente?
<newby93> me pasa al instalar
<newby93> osea el cd live funciona pero el icono le doy y no abbre y lo intente por instalar y pasa eso
<erUSUL> newby93: lo unico que veo que pone para solucionarlo es deshabilitar (desconectar) la disquetera ... no se si tu ordenador tiene disquetera
 * erUSUL se tiene que ausentar
<newby93> no tiene disketera
<newby93> tengo una unidad de dvd -cd y otra para grabar
<newby93> que hago ?
<newby93> hay alguien aki
<bigbut> newby93, erUSUL se tiene que ausentar
<newby93> y si lo instalo por wubi
<newby93> perdere mucha velocidad
<newby93> ?
<bigbut> por lo que he oido no suele ser muy estable
<newby93> pues que hago pufff
<sapiens__> al instalar por usb te ocurre lo mismo?
<newby93> si
<bigbut> la bios no le detecta el usb
<newby93> pero solo probe la de 64 bits
<newby93> hola nuevo
<newby93> ey y la de64 tambien da fallos ?
<newby93> osea 32
<bigbut> es que ninguno deberia darte fallos
<sapiens__> pues no se sabe hasta que no se prueba porque el error es bastante extraño
<newby93> me bajo la de 32 bits haber que pasa si no el wubi
<bigbut> si no puedes isntalarlo de ninguna de las formas tradicionales, lo que yo haria, OJO lo que YO haria , seria instalarlo con wubi, y hacer una isntalacion limia desde el ubuntu de wubi
<bigbut> aunque lee mucho sobre el tema antes de arriesgarte
<ElNota> puff, wubi...
<ElNota> bigbut: Y no tienes un teclado normal y corriente?
<bigbut> ???
<ElNota> espera, mejor voy a leer un poco lo de arriba
<newby93> creia que no tenia dvds
<newby93> y tengo a mansalva xD
<alona> ola¿?¿?¿
<ElNota> Hola
<alona> me puedes ayudar¿?
<ElNota> alona: Qué te ocurre?
<alona> pues que no me van los altavoces
<alona> :S
<alona> de la pantalla del ordenador
<alona> dime que si porfavor
<ElNota> alona: Tienes otros a parte de esos?
<alona> noooo
<ElNota> alona: Vaya, entonces no podemos saber si el problema son los altavoces del monitor o en general, de todos modos puede que sea algún problema con pulseaudio
<alona> pues dime que tengo que hacer porfavor
<ElNota> alona: Ve al icono del sonido >> click >> Preferencias del sonido
<alona> siiii
<ElNota> Si tardo un poco es que ando ocupado, pero contestar contesto
<alona> yata
<ElNota> a ver
<ElNota> alona: Arriba, donde pone "volumen de salida", que aparece?
<alona> nuse como explicarte
<ElNota> Bueno, la barra esa, por donde está?
<alona> al 100
<alona> donde hay una rallita i marca 100
<ElNota> vale, eso está bien; ve a la pestaña "salida"
<ElNota> Dime que te pone en el cuadro ese
<alona> salida boba estereo
<ElNota> salida boba me parece que era que no funcionaba, pero no estoy seguro
<alona> no entiendo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> buenas, estoy queriendo instalar el skype en ubtunu 10.10, me baje de la web skype 2.1.0.81 pero no se como instalarlo
<alona> se escucha ruidos raros
<alona> :s
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Qué extensión tiene?
<alona> alguien me puede contestar que sifnifica salida boba estereo¿?
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Osea, como se llama el archivo?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> a ver
<alona> el nota:ayudame porfa
<ElNota> alona: Es que no sé, yo no tengo ese problema, espera y puede que otros respondan, si no lo hacen y sabes inglés, prueba #ubuntu
<arp-> buenas
<Nuevo_en_Linux> el archivo se llama skype solamente
<Nuevo_en_Linux> hola arp
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Bien guárdalo en Documentos
<ElNota> En la carpeta esa
<Nuevo_en_Linux> solo ese archivo? o la carpeta completa que descarguer?
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Hay muchos archivos o solo 1?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> hay 4 o 5 archivos y 4 carpetas
<Nuevo_en_Linux> skype.config
<Nuevo_en_Linux> .destokp
<Nuevo_en_Linux> readme, licence
<ElNota> guarda toda la carpeta en Documentos
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y 4 carpetas, sounds etc...
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<ElNota> Ahora abre una terminal, y pon "ls Documentos/carpetadelskype"
<SherokiX> donde lo has descargado seguro que hay instrupciones
<SherokiX> y ese README dice literalmente LEEME
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<ElNota> SherokiX: Si toda la gente dijese eso nadie ayudaría y este canal sería inservible
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: A ver, ahora usa "chmod +rwx *"
<SherokiX> ElNota: es evidente que hay que conocer los detalles concretos de la aplicación... yo me lo puedo leer y esplicarselo, pero también puede él. en cualquier caso, disculpe
<merku> alguno tiene debian solo ?
<ElNota> A lo mejor alguno de #debian-es
<merku> ni bola te dan
<Nuevo_en_Linux> avatars  icons  lang  LICENSE  README  skype  skype.conf  skype.desktop  sounds
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Bien, ahora después del comando ese, pon "./skype"
<flypp> Nuevo_en_Linux, SherokiX ha sido más que correcto. Las instrucciones de instalación están seguramente en el archivo README
<SherokiX> me parece muy mala idea modificar los permisos así, indiscriminadamente...
<ElNota> SherokiX: Si se lo ha bajado de la web oficial qué problema hay? Es necesario darle persmisos para que se ejecute
<SherokiX> sí, pero no así
<Nuevo_en_Linux> en el readme hay instrucciones en ingles
<SherokiX> estás dando permisos de ejecucion, entre otros, al README que locicamente no es un ejecutable
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Has hecho lo que te he dicho?
<SherokiX> o al LICENSE
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y con algunos comandos q no hacen nada
<ElNota> SherokiX: y qué?
<ElNota> así se ahorra darle uno por uno
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ElNota, no entendi eso ultimo de ./skype
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Pincha en el archivo ese desde el nautilus
<SherokiX> ElNota: y si usamos la cuenta de root, eliminamos por completo el uso del acl!
<SherokiX> xD
<flypp> Nuevo_en_Linux, una pregunta: tienes ubuntu?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> si
<ElNota> Estás yéndote a los extremos
<Nuevo_en_Linux> q es nautilius?
<flypp> porque estoy en la página de descarga de skype y hay un deb
<flypp> por qué no lo usas?
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: El navegador de archivos
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y donde lo encuentro?
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Si hay un .deb descárgalo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> perdon no c q es un deb
<Nuevo_en_Linux> el paquete lo descargue hace unos dias
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Un .deb es un archivo que se permite instalar automáticamente
<SherokiX> me parece que también puedes encontrarlo en medibuntu
<flypp> Nuevo_en_Linux, no sé de dónde te lo has descargado, pero siempre-siempre-siempre hay que acudir a la página oficial: http://www.skype.com/intl/es-es/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y como lo encuentro? googleandolo?
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Abriendo el link que te acaban de dar
<flypp> ya te lo he pasado yo, pero sí, he puesto "skype" en google y así he llegado a la página oficial
<Nuevo_en_Linux> si lo descargue de ahi
<Nuevo_en_Linux> el deb de donde lo descargo?
<flypp> Nuevo_en_Linux, "descargar ahora" y en la nueva pantalla escoge uno de los enlaces de ubuntu según tengas 32 o 64 bits
 * flypp a comer
<SherokiX> está en los repos de parnets
<SherokiX>         500 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/partner i386 Packages
<SherokiX> por ahí anda segun el apt-cache policy skype
<SherokiX> osea
<Nuevo_en_Linux> la opcion q hay para 32 bits es para ubuntu  8
<Nuevo_en_Linux> andara en el 10.10?
<SherokiX> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ya la baje
<SherokiX> descomentas loc repos necesarios,
<SherokiX> luego sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<SherokiX> y ya lo tienes correctamente instalado
<Nuevo_en_Linux> q es descomentas loc repos necesarios?
<SherokiX> a ver
<SherokiX> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SherokiX> hay tienes un fichero de configuración en texto plano
<SherokiX> bien, pues las lineas que comienzan por el símbolo # sonc omentarios, osea que el programa, en este caso apt, no las procesa
<SherokiX> luego, lo que realmente son comentarios, dejalo con el # delante
<SherokiX> pero lo que son lineas de especificación de repositorios, las que empiezan por deb o por deb-src, quitales el caracter # y su correspondiente espacio del inicio
<SherokiX> guardas los cambios y escribes luego en la terminal
<SherokiX> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<SherokiX> al finalizar el proceso, tendrás el lanzador del programa (skype) en el menú aplicaciones > internet
<merku> che no me arrancan las X alguna idea ?
<merku> fialed ti load module  type1 (moudel does not exist)
<merku> fialed ti load module  nvidia (moudel does not exist)
<SherokiX> fialed ti?
<merku> ?
<merku> no entendi la pregunta SherokiX
<SherokiX> está eso bien escrito?
<merku> si
<merku> me falto
<merku> EE fialed ti load module  nvidia (moudel does not exist)
<merku> comillas en nvidia
<merku> y el final
<merku> que dice
<merku> que no existen los drivers
<SherokiX> vale vale
<merku> pero cuando le doy apt-get install nvidia-driver
<merku> no lo encuentra
<merku> alguna idea ?
<SherokiX> creo que necesitas instalar el paquete nvidia96
<merku> aver
<merku> pero lo raro
<merku> es que me funcionaban ayer a la noche
<SherokiX> nvidia-96 y nvidia-173
<merku> aver
<arp-> nvidia-96 no puede estar con nvidia-173
<arp-> van a tener conflictos
<arp-> son el mismo driver
<Nuevo_en_Linux> nvidia 173 t deja la pantalla negra
<arp-> usa el 173
<SherokiX> :S
<Nuevo_en_Linux> :(
<arp-> a
<arp-> sos el de la 5200
<merku> no encuentra los paketes :S
<arp-> ja
<Nuevo_en_Linux> si
<SherokiX> diversidad de opiniones :P
<arp-> ayer te hice hasta bajar los drivers oficiales para 5200
<Nuevo_en_Linux> busque en google y vi que hay varios con el mismo problema
<arp-> de nvidia, y no te andubo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> sep
<Nuevo_en_Linux> siempre igual
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y fue antes de ayer :)
<SherokiX> yo usaría el nvidia-96
<Nuevo_en_Linux> si buscas en google veras q no soy el unico con ese problema
<arp-> tenes que determinar si cuando la pantalla queda negra, el sistema esta arrancado igual
<merku> no lo encuentra
<merku> ni el  96 ni el 173
<SherokiX> pues si es desde ayer que no te funciona
<SherokiX> la culpa seguramente sea de alguna actualización desde entonces
<arp-> no le anda ni el 96 / 173 / 185  / 200
<arp-> ayer se los probe todos
<SherokiX>  /var/log/apt
<merku> ??
<arp-> yo tengo otra teoria posible del problema
<merku> yo tambien y se soluciona con un martillo :)
<Nuevo_en_Linux> jaja o metiendo la compu al horno tb
<SherokiX> en el microondas es más dibertido
<merku> es que ayer me funcionaba
<merku> hoy me levante reinicio
<merku> y ahora no anda ?
<merku> esto es joda o que ?
<SherokiX> pues será algúna actualización
<Nuevo_en_Linux> claro, xq se actualizo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> el controlador nvidia 173
<Nuevo_en_Linux> bah a mi me pasaba eso
<Nuevo_en_Linux> se me iniciaba ubuntu con la pantalla en negro
<SherokiX> no seais racistas
<merku> no no yo no tengo ubuntu
<merku> tengo debian
<SherokiX> que  problema hay por que la pantalla sea negra?
<merku> jajajaja
<arp-> o las versiones actuales del driver no son compatibles con las versiones actuales de Xorg, o bien el problema es solo que el driver por defecto al instalarse setea la resolucion de la placa tan alta, que el monitor queda en Negro (Stand-By) por no poder soporta la resolucion, aunque el SO esta iniciando bien.
<SherokiX> arranca en safemode
<arp-> en safemode va arrancar siempre
<arp-> de hecho lo hace
<arp-> pero usa un driver Vesa
<SherokiX> o especifica una resolucion en el grub/lilo/syslinux/cafetera
<arp-> pero la resolucion tiene que ser especificada para X
<merku> que verga
<arp-> porque Grub9
<merku> bueno igual gracias
<arp-> ?
<arp-> :S
<merku> me voy a ver si lo arreglo y sino
<merku> lo instalo de vuelta
<merku> que paja
<merku> nos vemos gente
<arp-> se te rompio algo?
<dannyLopez> buenas alguna recomendacion para crear isos
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: brasero no funciona?
<arp-> alguien probo nero para Linux?
<dannyLopez> erUSUL, es tambien para montar unidades virtuales?
<eth0> alguien esta mirando 100% lucha?
<arp-> dannyLopez
<arp-> en linux no hace falta nada para montar unidades virtuales
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: no; eso lo hace linux nativamente. « sudo mount -t auto imagen.iso /directorio »
<arp-> podes montarla desde la terminal con mount
<SherokiX> para montar un iso no necesitas nada
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: pero si quieres un gestor gráfico prueba acetone iso
<horux> buenos días desde Venezuela!
<dannyLopez> ok y para crear el iso tengo el bracero y el k3b
<SherokiX> sudo mount loquesea.iso directoriodestino -o loop
<erUSUL> eso; me falto el -o loop ;P
<arp-> :P
<arp-> loopback
<arp-> :PPPP
<eth0> garchback
<arp-> ahaha
<dannyLopez> bueno los dejo me voy a ver inuyasha kanketsu hen
<dannyLopez> gracias
<horux> la pregunta es la siguiente tengo Ubuntu 10.10, quisiera saber que programa puedo utilizar para grabar una pelicula que he bajado de la internet
<eth0> wtf!?
<horux> la pregunta es la siguiente tengo Ubuntu 10.10, quisiera saber que programa puedo utilizar para grabar una pelicula que he bajado de la internet?
<arp-> grabar a donde?
<horux> a un CD
<erUSUL> horux: para que se pueda ver en un reproductor de dvd normal ?
<zfe> horux: otra vez
<arp-> ja
<eth0> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<horux> si asi es, para reproducirlo en el DVD
<arp-> cualquier programa que grabe cd
<erUSUL> horux: devede ?
<zfe> vlc horux
<horux> puede ser K3b?
<arp-> se
<jhrllo> ¿ repositorio para compiz
<eth0> y si lo grabas en windows?
<arp-> oO
<horux> zfe explicame como es eso del vlc
<eth0> xD
<zfe> apt-get install vlc, horux
<horux> si lo tengo ya instalado
<eth0> sudo apt-get install vlc
<horux> pero como es el procedimiento, más o menos?
<arp-> con k3b o brasero
<arp-> grabas perfectamente
<zfe> no es dificil
<eth0> sudo como mono
<SherokiX> creo que lo que busca es algo para convertir un video (divx o mpeg) a vcd o dvd
<arp-> pero el reproductor de dvd no lee divx?
<zfe> ahh
<horux> SherokiX si pero tambien quiero reproducirlo en el dvd
<zfe> ahora avidemux
<eth0> y si le preguntas a google?
<eth0> porque no googleas
<eth0> seguro tenes la respuesta
<arp-> huevo
<jhrllo> me falta este paquete compiz-wrapper
<arp-> horux
<arp-> debe leer divx
<zfe> horux: avidemux
<SherokiX> los vcd los puedes reproducir en cualquier reproductor
<arp-> seguro el dvd
<horux> ummm por que, ustedes son grandes y fascinantes, ya demás por aqui es más seguro
<arp-> usa un CD/DVD-RW y graba la pelicula como viene de internet, la mayoria de reproductores lee divx
<horux> además es primera vez que hago esta pregunta, por que me llamo la atencion una pelicula y queria verla en el la sala
<jhrllo> ¿ repositorio para compiz
<eth0> si es porno te ayudo
<zfe> haha
<arp-> jaja
<eth0> =D
<horux> jajajajajaa no no es porno
<arp-> entonces no nos interesa
<jhrllo> si es porno la pasas
<arp-> :PPPP
<eth0> jajajaja :P
<zfe> madre de dios horux
<horux> jhrllo aqui esta el repo sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa
<SherokiX> or tovidgui
<zfe> usa avidemux
<jhrllo> ok
<SherokiX> horux: tovidgui
<horux> pero ese repo es del compiz 9.x
<jhrllo> pues en este momento no se que comoiz tengo
<horux> tovidgui esta en los repos?
<horux> pero ese repo es del compiz ultimo que salio a la luz
<jhrllo> voy aprobar luego cuento
<horux> esta bien
<SherokiX> horux: todiscgui
<horux> ok
<horux> es por consola?
<jhrllo> de momento me a dado la clave
<zfe> aman allahım
<SherokiX> sin gui sí, xD
<zfe> öyle yapma
<SherokiX> amos que tienes las dos versionses, la que termina en gui y la que no
<zfe> ops, wrong window, sorry guys
<horux> tovidgui es con ventanas?
<horux> o con consola
<eth0> con ventanas de consolas
<eth0> n_n
<eth0> !hi horux
<kubot> horux: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<horux> Hooola!
<eth0> !lol
<kubot> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<SherokiX> es con ventanas tk
<SherokiX> tovid sin gui es gtk, creo
<SherokiX> almenos depende de python-gtk xD
<SherokiX> que significa en castellano omg?
<eth0> ohh my good
<eth0> god
<eth0> =)
<eth0> o dios mio
<eth0> ohhhhhhhh dios santos!
<eth0> ohhh la rpm!
<SherokiX> xD
<SherokiX> vale xD
<eth0> xD
<horux> ok eth0 la pelicula viene en formato avi, se podrá convertir para reproducirlo en el DVD?
<eth0> se eso basicamente lo trae cualquier software
<jhrllo> bueno el resultado es que estoy actualisando version superior
<horux> osea que no hay que hacer muchas cosas previamente?
<eth0> mas que encontrar el conversor de archivos nops
<horux> jhrllo si, es al version nueva de compiz
<horux> osea ya me he descargado el tovidgui
<horux> ahora espero que baje la peli
<jhrllo> si a ver si a ora medeja  configurar
<horux> eth0 cual de las 3 opciones usaría, fijate: VCD: Low-quality, up about one hour of video
<horux> eth0 cual de las 3 opciones usaría, fijate: SVCD: Medium-quality, 30 - 70 minutes of video
<eth0> depende
<eth0> lo queres ver bien?
<eth0> la maxima calidad
<horux> DVD: Range-quality, 8 hours video
<eth0> yeahh
<eth0> Di vi dia
<horux> si, pero solo poeseo un CD normal
<eth0> DiViDi
<eth0> RipDvD
<eth0> svcd
<eth0> usa svcd
<eth0> te basta y te sobra
<horux> ok, esta bien esa es la que usaré
<eth0> ojala sea porno la peli
<horux> espero bajar la peli
<eth0> no hay maneras de que grabes una buena porno?
<horux> pero les confieso que es primera vez que hago este tipo de cosas
<horux> nunca lo he hecho
<horux> por que no me molaba, pero ahora que ando de vago, pues me digne a preguntarles primero
<horux> que es NTSC?
<horux> PAL?
<arp-> lee
<arp-> son normas de señales analogicas de tv
<dannyLopez> buenas de nuevo, como hago para comprmir en rar?
<arp-> rar???
<horux> ammm se guen leo aqui NTSC es el más popular y PAL es usado en Europa
<arp-> no...
<dannyLopez> para compativilidad con win2
<horux> es facil comprimir en rar
<arp-> usa zip
<arp-> rar es un formato no-estandard
<dannyLopez> entonces cual es el formato q mas comprime?
<arp-> eso depende lo que comprimas
<arp-> queres comprimir bien
<dannyLopez> si
<arp-> usar tar.bz2
<horux> tienes que instalar rar sudo aptitude rar y luego, usas el comando rar -m5 nombre archivo.rar  achivo1, archivo2, archiv3....
<arp-> comprimir en linux con rar es una animalada
<dannyLopez> pero eso no lo lee win2 y esq nesesito pasarle unas peliculas a un compañero
<arp-> dios
<arp-> si lo lee
<arp-> tar.bz2 lo abre winrar
<arp-> 7zip
<arp-> sore windows
<arp-> sobre*
<horux> yo uso tar zvf nombre.tar.tgz archivos
<horux> si la memoria no me falla
<dannyLopez> arp-, tar.bz2 lo lee win rar? WoW
<arp-> sep
<dannyLopez> en win2?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> pero usen 7-zip
<arp-> en windows
<arp-> es gratis y soporta todo
<arp-> hasta .deb y .rpm
<arp-> sobrre windows
<horux> ok
<arp-> y viene en 64bit
<arp-> si quieren en un win x64
<arp-> ...
<arp-> http://www.7-zip.org/
<dannyLopez> gracias arp-
<arp-> ahi bajan el instalador
<arp-> para winchot
<arp-> xD
<dannyLopez> xDDD
<horux> apenas llevo 100 megas de los 700 que pesa la pelicula
<arp-> ok
<eth0> !Hi horux
<kubot> horux: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<horux> digame kubot
<dannyLopez> LoL
<eth0> hablale a kubot es tu amigo
<eth0> =)
<dannyLopez> horux, kubot en un bot osea eso lo hace pq esta programado
<eth0> !hi horux
<kubot> Dije !hi hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<eth0> jajajajjajaa
<eth0> =P
<horux> si y le salude eth0
<eth0> =)
<dannyLopez> uy q braco ese kubot
<dannyLopez> brevo*
<alexneb> buenas gente ^^
<horux> !hi dannyLopez
<kubot> dannyLopez: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<horux> !hi dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> arigato
<alexneb> buenas gente.... ^^
<horux> hola alexb
<dannyLopez> bueno me marcho
<alexneb> horux,  buenas
<alexneb> dannyLopez,  chau
 * dannyLopez se va a cargar el Pc
<horux> soy de Venezuela
<eth0> holas =)
<eth0> !hi horux
<kubot> horux: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<horux> que tal es ese programa llamado devede?
<eth0> la verdad no lo probe
<eth0> modProbe
<eth0> xD
<horux> y te ha servido todvd?
<eth0> no soy de mirar dvds, mas tiro a lo que es seguridad informatica
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<eth0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih-inAjtozQ&feature=related la primer banda japonesa en holograma
<eth0> mas bien el artista principal es u nholograma
<eth0> hasta donde llegan los japoneses de m.....
<eth0> tendria que caer una bomba de nuevo y que empiecen de 0
<eth0> porque la verdad tienen la mente atrofiada
<eth0> me voy a ver los simpsons
 * dannyLopez regreso
<horux> yo quiero ir a cascarla
<SherokiX> y quien te lo impide?
<horux> nadie
<horux> es broma :D
<alexneb> :)
<Tarrasquero> alguien probó ya la 10.10?
<Tarrasquero> y que me dé su opinión dicho sea de paso...
<SherokiX> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<SherokiX> opinión sobre que?
<SherokiX> simplemente otra versión
<SherokiX> eso de que me quiten aptitude no me gusta
<SherokiX> el nuevo "control de volumen" tampoco
<horux> si yo lo eh probado y está de lujo
<SherokiX> me gusta más el control de volumen de3 la 8.*
<SherokiX> Linux lerele 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:36:48 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<horux> yo le instalé el aptitude
<Tarrasquero> bueno, el control de vol en ubuntu sigue siendo la asignatura pendiente
<Tarrasquero> bueno en verdad ya probé la 10.10. alpha pero no la final :9
 * Tarrasquero sale
<horux> yo lo instalé y va bien
<Tarrasquero> gracias por la opinión
<horux> y probé tambien la version 10 de Linux Mint y va de lujo
<sapiens__> venga ya
<sapiens__> nadie es capaz de decir lo qu le pasa a la atheros?
<sapiens__> pierde más del 60% de los paquetes
<horux> por alli lei que Atheros iba a liberar los drivers, pero no estoy seguro
<sapiens__> buaa
<sapiens__> me tendré que ir otra vez a suse
<sapiens__> solo ocurre en la ubuntu 10.10
<aburrido> hola a todos
<sapiens__> buaaa! :(((
<aburrido> alguien tiene una nvidia gt240 y ubuntu por hdmi?
<aburrido> o por dvi?
<aburrido> nadie que me pueda hechar una mano con el audio de esta grafica?
<aburrido> o para decirme como evitar que me la ponga como audio por defecto...
<horux> :(
<aburrido> please.....
<aburrido> nadie saca el audio por dvi u hdmi?
<thecdggseries> Como hago para que los archivos .air se me abra con adobe air?
<horux> yo te ayudara, pero no se que es dvi hdmi
<aburrido> dvi o hdmi es la salida de la grafia y ahora nvidia  saca el sonido por ahi
<thecdggseries> ahora siempre
<aburrido> es el conector vamos
<thecdggseries> digo que siempre a sido para sonido y video
<thecdggseries> el hdmi
<aburrido> si pero las graficas de ahora llevan chip de audio (la mia al menos)
<aburrido> Y ME HACE CONFLICTO
<aburrido> perdon
<thecdggseries> ah
<horux> ammm ahora entiendo, pus ni idea, por que nunca he tenido la necesidad de sacar audio
<thecdggseries> uff
<thecdggseries> se ve dificil
<aburrido> si pudiese sacarlo por dvi seria perfect pero si no me conformo con anularla
<aburrido> y sacarlo por la sb16 cutre y sachichera :D
<aburrido> como puedo deshabilitar el audio de la grafica?
<thecdggseries> nadie sabe de mi duda?
<aburrido> me sangran los ojos de leer estos tres dias
<thecdggseries> pues que lector
<averno> alguno de vosotros sabe para que sirven las tarjetas  SIM ?
<aburrido> gracias hombre
<cousteau> averno: guardan información
<thecdggseries> y tambien te da conexion a las antenas
<cousteau> creo que no, que sólo almacenan códigos
<averno> cousteau, y no se puede coger esa informacion y conexion y guardarla en un archivo en el telefono? evitar asi usar la sim?
<horux> si, esa son las tarjetas que usan los telefonos moviles
<cousteau> averno: hay algunas cosas que sólo se guardan en la SIM: tu número de teléfono y un montón de información que estará codificada
<cousteau> pero las SIM se pueden duplicar, así que supongo que teóricamente se podría... pero no creo que ningún teléfono lo haga
<thecdggseries> pero los cdma
<thecdggseries> lo deben guardar en su memoria
<thecdggseries> por que no tiene targeta
<averno> cdma ?
<averno> telefonos sin tarjeta sim, no?
<thecdggseries> es otro sistema de telefonia
<thecdggseries> si
<averno> japon korea y tal usan ese sistema, no?
<thecdggseries> no creo que no
<thecdggseries> o los 2
<thecdggseries> estados unidos usa los dos
<cousteau> la ventaja de las tarjetas SIM es que las puedes cambiar de teléfono
<averno> estados unidos quiza tambien..
<cousteau> si se te estropea uno, puedes pasar tu número a otro
<thecdggseries> si
<thecdggseries> pero con cdma te la puedes cambiar tambien
<thecdggseries> pero eso lo hacen los de la compa;ia
<thecdggseries> auque por internet hay tutoriales aveces
<dannyLopez> pregunta: por que me reproduce frame por frame un capitulo mp4 el tothem?
<averno> sera el capitulo que esta mal
<horux> si puede ser que el capitulo esté mal
<dannyLopez> averno, no, todos los capitulos los reproduce asi
<dannyLopez> puedo llegar a pensar que sea la resolucion
<dannyLopez> sera eso?
<averno> quiza tengas algun plugin o algo en el totem
<averno> prueba otro reproductor
<thecdggseries> cousteau: como hago que los .air los abra adobe air?
<cousteau> botón derecho abrir con?
<thecdggseries> si pero no es igual que windows
<thecdggseries> no se donde estan los programas
<dannyLopez> cousteau, sudo aptitude install vlc?
<cousteau> por qué me preguntáis todos a mí?
<horux> si danny sudo aptitude install vlc
<dannyLopez> por q eres el unico q responde (?)
<thecdggseries> es que sabes bastante
<horux> y además el que tiene mas experiencia
<thecdggseries> y esto no debe ser muy complicado
<horux> exacto
<dzup2> aa todos contra cousteau
<hashashin> thecdggseries, pues no es complicado, mira en google y así aprendes de paso como se organizan los archivos en linux
<thecdggseries> eso busco
<thecdggseries> pero me podrias decir en que carpeta pro lo menos?
<thecdggseries> por que en bin no estan
<cousteau> thecdggseries: 1) está instalado?
<cousteau> (no sé ni lo que es el adobe air)
<thecdggseries> casi seguro que si
<cousteau> 2) desde línea de comandos lo puedes abrir?
<thecdggseries> no se
<thecdggseries> pero es como flash
<thecdggseries> q no es un programa
<thecdggseries> sino que abre cosas
<dzup2> thecdggseries: Abre terminal y escribe este comando: gconftool --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible --type=bool true
<thecdggseries> no encontrado
<cousteau> bien, 1) no sé qué programa es ese, 2) no tengo tu ordenador así que no puedo ponerme a buscar el programa yo, 3) no voy a buscarlo en google
<dzup2> thecdggseries: perdon pense que era el recicle bin (carpeta de basura)
<thecdggseries> ya pero me refiero
<dzup2> thecdggseries: gconf2tool o gconftool dependiendo
<thecdggseries> a que por ejemplo tengo un .html
<thecdggseries> y quiero abrirlo con firefox
<cousteau> ¿está en el menú? ¿está en /usr/bin o en /usr/local/bin o en /opt?
<thecdggseries> pero no aparece en los programas de abrir como
<thecdggseries> no no esta
<cousteau> botón derecho > abrir con > lo buscas en la lista, y si no está, comando personalizado > "firefox"
<thecdggseries> y donde esta ese archivo firefox?
<thecdggseries> por qe no se el nombre exacto
<cousteau> si no está en ninguna de esas carpetas es que el programa no está instalado, o que está instalado en un sitio inusual
<cousteau> prueba a abrir un terminal y usar autocompletado (tabulador)
<thecdggseries> m ok gracias
<SherokiX> perdón por el retraso:
<SherokiX> <Tarrasquero> bueno, el control de vol en ubuntu sigue siendo la asignatura pendiente
<cousteau> como no sé qué es exactamente eso del adobe air no tengo ni idea de cómo se podría ejecutar
 * alexneb se va a ver una peli
<dzup2> firefox esta en /usr/bin/firefoix
<SherokiX> pues en las versiones jaunty y tal tenía un control de volumen muy bueno
<SherokiX> la cagaron después
<cousteau> instálate el QAMix
<cousteau> o aprende a usar el alsamixer
<dzup2> SherokiX: gconftool --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible --type=bool true     o     gconf2tool --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible --type=bool true    dependiendo de que gconftool  tienes
<SherokiX> pero alsamixer no entiende de tarjetas virtuales de pulseaudio
<SherokiX> dzup2: esa clave de gconf que me indicas que modifique que es lo que hace?
<manuelbrs> buenos dias
<manuelbrs> tengo problemas con el 10.10, cuando quiero instalar windows y ubuntu en particiones a parte no me funciona el grub....
<manuelbrs> pero solo me pasa con el 10.10 que puede ser y a veces no me aparece la opcion de instalarlo junto a otros sistemas operativos
<dzup2> SherokiX: pone el volumen control en el desktop
<dzup2> SherokiX: pero creo que eso no buscas, disculpa acabo de llegar
<SherokiX> vale, también me vale xD
<SherokiX> gracias
<mimecar> manuelbrs: ubuntu se instala después de windows
<manuelbrs> si
<manuelbrs> asi lo ando haciendo
<manuelbrs> es q con el 10.04 no me pone problema
<manuelbrs> pero con el 10.10 si
<cousteau> particiona a mano con le gparted
<cousteau> haz un hueco para ubuntu, y dile que se instale en ese hueco
<cousteau> o crea todas las particiones a mano
<manuelbrs> eso tambn lo intente pero no me sale el grub
<manuelbrs> es como si solo estuviera windows
<SherokiX> dzup2: yo lo que quiere es poder acceder a todos los controles de la tarjeta, no solo al de "master"
<mimecar> no te sale grub al instalar ubuntu ?
<manuelbrs> exacto despues de q termina la instalacion se reinicia pero entra directamente a windows sin mostrar el grub
<mimecar> has instalado grub en el MBR o en la partición?
<manuelbrs> no, ni idea
<EagleScreen> por defecto Ubuntu lo instala en el MBR que yo sepa
<manuelbrs> es q soy "novato"
<EagleScreen> manuelbrs: lo instalaste desde el Live cD?
<manuelbrs> si
<EagleScreen> me voy ba ver la tele
<mimecar> grub te saldrá siempre que lo instales en el mbr
<mimecar> si no sale, o no has instalado ubuntu, o está instalado en la partición
<mimecar> el grub
<manuelbrs> entonces deben estar en la misma particion?
<SherokiX> tienes varios discos?
<SherokiX> alomejor lo instala en el mbr del disco incorrecto
<manuelbrs> en un mismo disco pero en particiones a parte
<SherokiX> bueno, he encontrado una aplicacion que me gusta xD gnome-alsamixer
<mimecar> manuelbrs: grub está instalado en una partición o en el mbr?
<manuelbrs> huy no se...
<manuelbrs> de eso si no se...
<mimecar> tenías hueco en el disco duro para instalar ubuntu?
<dzup2> SherokiX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<manuelbrs> tengo particion 1 para win, particion 2 ext4 para ubuntu y otra para el swap
<SherokiX> dzup2: pulseaudio no controla todos los controles hardware de la tarjeta, como si lo hace alsa
<manuelbrs> le estoy dando 50gb a cada particion y 3gb al grub
<mimecar> manuelbrs: por partes
<dzup2> hmm alsamixer
<mimecar> grub no necesita espacio
<manuelbrs> digo al swap
<mimecar> y si estas creando las particiones no has instalado ubuntu
<dzup2> SherokiX: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer   ??
<SherokiX> ya sí :-)
<manuelbrs> mimecar: pero con el 10.04 no tengo ese inconveniente, me tocara entonces intalar el 04 y desde ahi actualizar al 10
<mimecar> si estas creando las particiones no has instalado ubuntu
<manuelbrs> no te entiendo
<mimecar> grub te sale cuando has instalado ubuntu
<juil> hola, alguno me puede ayudar con un problema con mi lector dvd
<mimecar> si estas asignando el espacio a las particiones no has instalado ubuntu
<manuelbrs> si yo se... lo q me refiero es q terminando la instalacion reinicia y no aparece el grub entra de una a win
<mimecar> manuelbrs: donde has instalado grub?
<cousteau> manuelbrs: veamos... tienes un único disco duro, no tienes pendrives ni nada, arrancas con el CD de Ubuntu, le das a Instalar, se instala, y cuando reinicias lo hace en Windows?
<manuelbrs> exacto
<manuelbrs> no me muestra grub
<manuelbrs> es mas a veces no me muestra la opcion de instalar junto a otros sistemas operativos
<juil> alguno me puede ayudar con un problema con mi lector de dvd?
<manuelbrs> cousteau: intente dejandolos en discos a parte y no funciono, luego en un mismo disco pero en particiones distintas y tampoco...
<mimecar> juil: has dicho el problema que tienes?
<juil> que simplemente no reconoce ningun dvd que inserto... aunque si me reconoce cualquier cd
<bigbut> talvez no sea un lector de dvd :)
<mimecar> juil: puede estar dañado
<juil> pues si lo es, he trabajado con el en anteriores oportunidades, la ultima vez hace unos 5 dias aprox
<manuelbrs> juil:  a mi me paso lo mismo y era la unidad de DVD y acabo su ciclo de vida
<juil> pero actualice a la 10.10 y adios lector
<juil> mi problema en si vino con la actualizacion, no creo que sea problema de hadware, pues no tiene logica que lea un cd pero no un dvd
<mimecar> por poner otra versión de ubuntu un lector de dvd no deja de funcionar
<SherokiX> manuelbrs: intenta copiar el mbr4 a un fichero copiar este fichero a la raiz de la partición windows con extensión .bin, y añadir la entrada correspondiente en el boot loader de windows
<SherokiX> para que sea el bootloader de windeows el cque cargue a grub
<mimecar> juil: son diferentes sistemas el cd y el dvd
<mimecar> aunque esté en la misma unidad
<mimecar> busca un dvd que tenga sistema de arranque
<mimecar> y ejecutalo al encender el ordenadpr
<mimecar> si falla, es fallo de hardware
<dzup2> yo mejor digo que se meta en otro OS y pegue un dvd y vea si trabaja antes de desarmar su maquina.
<manuelbrs> grs, SherokiX
<manuelbrs> voy a intentar de nuevo
<manuelbrs> es q no quiero estar formateando a cada rato porq ya he perdido bastante tiempo
<mimecar> eso de que windows lance a grub no me parece buena idea
<SherokiX> el bootloader de windows sabe cargar a grub, aunque no sepa cargar un kernel
<dzup2> wtf?
<juil> bueno probare con buscar un dvd con arranque... a ver que me dice ya que esa alternativa lo ha he implemetado
<SherokiX> solo tienes que copiar el bootsector a un fichero .bin y añadir la entrada
<dannyLopez> Extracción no realizada
<dannyLopez> No tiene permisos para extraer archivadores en la carpeta «file:///media/Disco/dannyL%C3%B3pez/Videos/ponyo%20lat/xds.txtB3pez»
<dannyLopez> por que me aparece eso?
<mimecar> porque no tienes permisos
<dannyLopez> es obvio pero si soy root como no voy a tener permisos
<mimecar> extraelo a tu carpeta home
<mimecar> root no siempre tiene permisos de todo
<cousteau> y yo no usaría root para todo, sólo cuando sea estrictamente necesario
<dannyLopez> mimecar, muchas gracias
<dannyLopez> cousteau, si señor solo lo hago para instalar cosas
<dannyLopez> por q me esdta and lento?
<cousteau> es que si no a veces pasa que al usar root se cambia el propietario de algunos archivos de configuración de algunas aplicaciones a root
<cousteau> total, que luego lo intentas arrancar como normal y no van
<horux> Hola a todos desde Venezuela
<horux> la pregunta es la siguiente:
<dannyLopez> gracias
<horux> instalé el software llamado devede
<horux> y bueno, queria hacer un DVD para verlo en casa
<cousteau> yo suelo preferir los VCD/SVCD
<cousteau> ocupan menos y creo que tardan menos, además son un formato más simple
<newby93> hola
<cousteau> o/
<dzup2> horux: usa pastebin
<newby93> ya soy oficialmente usuario de ubuntu
<horux> bueno, en realidad no es un DVD es un VCD
<dzup2> !paste | horux
<kubot> horux: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<horux> y crea 2 archivos llamado "movie.bin" y el otro llamado "movie.cue" que se hace con eso?
<horux> !hi newby93
<kubot> newby93: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<dzup2> horux: tu problema es que no se tentendio nada con esa letania, podrias explicarlo en un solo enter?
<bigbut> newby93, como hicistes al final
<newby93> bigdut instale el de 32 bits
<cousteau> horux: con eso, usando cualquier programa de grabación de CDs (yo antes usaba el nautilus-cd-burner, con brasero supongo que será igual), grabas el .cue
<newby93> creo que el 64 tiene problemas con mi placa
<cousteau> abres el .cue (creo que es el .cue, no sé... el más pequeño de los dos) con el grabador de CDs, y lo grabas como si fuese un ISO
<horux> brasero no me detecta el .cue
<newby93> que bonito es ubuntu
<horux> ahhh cousteau probaré
<newby93> y bigdut ya se los comandos basicos
<newby93> chmod +x es para dar permisos
<horux> asi es Newby
<newby93> sudo apt-get install para instalar cosas
<horux> Felicidades!
<newby93> wget para bajar cosas de una web de internet
<mimecar> no tienes que usar la consola para trabajar con ubuntu
<dzup2> !troll
<kubot> Un troll es alguien cuyo comportamiento es considerado molesto por el resto de los usuarios en el canal, esto incluye entrar en offtopic, preguntar las mismas preguntas una y otra vez sin reconocer las respuestas, etc. Siempre respeta los !lineamientos y el !CoC mientras estés en nuestros canales.
<horux> repiteme costeau
<newby93> no tengo que usar la consola ?
<mimecar> no hace falta
<newby93> T-T
<newby93> pues ami me gusta mas con la consola
<mimecar> pero no es necesario
<newby93> una cosa el compiz cuantos efectos tiene
<m4v> se pueden usar ambas cosas, es cuestión de preferencia
<newby93> es que solo me muestra 1
<newby93> se puede modificar el aspecto del ubuntu ?
<horux> lo que pasa es que soy primerizo en esto de crear VCD y DVD
<dzup2> dzup2: la consola se siente como si estubieras en the matrix verdad
<dzup2> dzup2: ?
<dzup2> newby93: sehhh
<dzup2> newby93: me siento libre xD   <- wtf?
<horux> yo uso regularmente la consola
<horux> me gusta más, aunuqe combino las 2 cosas el gui y la consola
<dzup2> lo decia por el comentario anterior: (11:21:38) newby93: pues ami me gusta mas con la consola
<newby93> era una coña men
<newby93> oye en la barra de arriba donde esta el reiniciar me pone david david
<newby93> osea mi nombre 2 veces lo puedo cambiar ?
<sapiens__> hola
<sapiens__> han encontrado alguna solución?
<n-iCe> sapiens__: a qué
<sapiens__> <sapiens__> nadie es capaz de decir lo qu le pasa a la atheros?
<sapiens__> <sapiens__> pierde más del 60% de los paquetes
<sapiens__> mi atheros no se conecta a ninguna www
<sapiens__> pero si a 192.168.1.1
<sapiens__> y no es problema de los DNS
<sapiens__> he probado a compilarlo manualmente el modulo ath9k
<sapiens__> he probado madwifi
<sapiens__> he probado ndiswrapper
<sapiens__> he desactualizado el kernel
<mimecar> si conectas al router el wifi si que funciona
<sapiens__> he iniciado desde un live cd
<dzup2> eso mismo hiba a decir mimecar
<arp-> que version del kernel tenes?
<sapiens__> solo me funciona una llave wifi externa
<sapiens__> que se calienta demasiado
<cousteau> no veo por qué desactualizando el kernel iba a funcionar mejor
<arp-> cousteau
<sapiens__> y que hago pues?
<arp-> en 9.04 el kernel tenia un bug en los drivers de athx
<arp-> pro ejemplo
<dzup2> conectas al wifi o no?
<arp-> tenias que recorrir al os backport
<sapiens__> <sapiens__> nadie es capaz de decir lo qu le pasa a la atheros?
<sapiens__> <sapiens__> pierde más del 60% de los paquetes
<sapiens__> no
<sapiens__>  2.6.35-23-generic
<sapiens__> fail
<arp-> que distancia tenes al router
<arp-> ?
<sapiens__> he reinstalado unas cuantas veces los backports
<sapiens__> a 25 centímetros
<arp-> j0
<dzup2> heh
<arp-> usalo por cable
<arp-> :P
<cousteau> prueba con cable a ver si va igual de mal
<cousteau> además, qué seguridad inalámbrica tienes? igual te están crackeando la wifi
<mimecar> sapiens__: si te conecta al router no es un fallo del driver wifi
<dzup2> esta gente cada vez mas rara xD
<sapiens__> entonces?
<sapiens__> si va el usb
<mimecar> comprueba en los logs del router si hay conexión
<cousteau> usb?
<sapiens__> y si va los otros ordenadores wifi
<sapiens__> adaptador wifi usb
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> vamos, es el integrado el que no va
<sapiens__> y me pierde los paquetes
<sapiens__> el 75% al conectarme a terra.es xd
<dzup2> y se calienta? tienes garantia?
<sapiens__> es horriblemente lento
<sapiens__> digo que el zydas es el que se calienta cuando lleva mucho rato encendido
<sapiens__> obviamente
<sapiens__> he probado ha cambiar la dns
<sapiens__> he reseteado el router
<cousteau> has probado con otros sitios que no sean terra?
<sapiens__> si
<sapiens__> aol, yahoo, movistar, rimatde
<arp-> lo tenes por cable ahora?
<sapiens__> google
<sapiens__> si
<arp-> pone
<arp-> ping www.google.com
<arp-> a ver si te da perdida
<Sadlymistaken> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, hasta hoy siempre que enchufaba mi Movil al Equipo, me reconocia el el espacio... pero ahora ignora al movil... que ha podido pasar??
<sapiens__> no http://paste.ubuntu.com/531857/
<arp-> tenes el router abierto o con seguridad?
<sapiens__> el router tiene WPA
<sapiens__> wpa2
<arp-> ok
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken: has hecho algo "notable"? cambiar de versión, reinstalar, instalar algo, configurar algo, actualizar...
<sapiens__> porque me lo han hackeado varias veces
<arp-> ok
<cousteau> wpa2 es bien
<sapiens__> pero siguen metiendose vecinos en mi red
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau, no... lo único que instalo, son las Actualizaciones normales que anuncia el Gestor de Actualizaciones... por lo demás, nada.
<sapiens__> xd
<arp-> sapiens__
<arp-> podes probar algo?
<mimecar> sapiens__: usas cifrado wpa2 ?
<arp-> pone WPA
<arp-> no WPA2
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken: alguna de ellas era relacionada con el móvil?
<Sadlymistaken> no
<sapiens__> arp-: tambien lo he probado
<arp-> ok
<sapiens__> he probado con Web
<sapiens__> WEP
<arp-> pero por cabe tb te va lento?
<sapiens__> y sin contraseña
<arp-> cable
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau, no, porque no uso bluethooth, ni nada asi, lo que usaba era como si fuera un PEN DRIVE... el movil, con un cable,
<sapiens__> pues no
<mimecar> sapiens__: WEP NO SIRVE PARA NADA
<sapiens__> ya
<arp-> ok
<mimecar> pon wpa2 y cifrado mac
<sapiens__> pero es para descartar problemas mimecar
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken: usb sin más? como si fuese un pendrive con memoria?
<arp-> cifrado mac?
<dzup2> jajaja
<arp-> sera filtrado mac
<mimecar> cifrado wpa2
<pptrueno> chat.tgnulinux.com.ar
<sapiens__> si mimecar
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau,  eso es.... asi siempre lo he hecho.
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken: te aparece en Lugares > Equipo?
<sapiens__> le quite el filtro
<arp-> sapiens__, en windows te anda bien¿
<dzup2> whoi start the flamewar?
<sapiens__> pero tampoco soluciona nada
<sapiens__> si
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau, no, ni tampoco el tipico icono en el escritorio..
<sapiens__> funciona en Suse, Fedora Windows...
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau, he probado a reiniciar ubuntu, pero nada... sigue sin notarlo
<sapiens__> ubuntu 10.04
<arp-> que kernel enes
<arp-> en fedora por ejemplo
<sapiens__> pero no en ubuntu 10.10
<arp-> ?
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken: en principio lo USB es plug and play, debería ir sin problemas
<cousteau> se me ocurre que sea cosa del teléfono, que lo hayas puesto en modo módem o algo así
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau, pues por eso estoy alucinando... :(
<sapiens__> 2,6.35.6 en fedora creo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> el tema es que te anda lento hasta por cable decis
<sapiens__> no que va
<sapiens__> por cable va perfecto
<arp-> ah
<arp-> pense que no
<arp-> conecta por wifi
<arp-> y en la terminal pone
<sapiens__> pero por la wifi interna no se conecta o va muyy lento
<arp-> sudo iwconfig wlan0
<arp-> y mira dodne dice Rate
<arp-> que valor tiene
<sapiens__> Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<arp-> j0
<arp-> mal...
<arp-> pone
<arp-> sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<arp-> luego
<arp-> sudo iwconfig wlan0
<arp-> y verifica que el Rate cambio
<sapiens__> Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<arp-> ok
<arp-> proba ahora...
<arp-> bajar algo
<sapiens__> me desconectare seguro
<arp-> por?
<arp-> verifica que si rconecta al wifi
<arp-> ese vlaor se mantenga
<arp-> mirandolo con sudo iwconfig wlan9
<arp-> mirandolo con sudo iwconfig wlan0
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau,  ya.... ya está, tube que apagar y encender el movil ,TRES VECES.... algo le pasaba..... pero a la TERCERA va la vencida :D jejeje GRACIAS MAJO; POR HACERME CASO
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau,  eres un solete, muchas gracias
<cousteau> d nada :)
<cousteau> jeje, lo de "apagar y volver a encender" ha funcionado
<sapiens__> sigue igual
<arp-> estas por wifi¿
<sapiens__> no
<sapiens__> imposible
<arp-> um
<arp-> hacer una cosa
<arp-> que kernel tenes?
<arp-> ese solo¿
<sapiens__> y el 22
<arp-> um
<sapiens__> mismo problema
<sapiens__> 2.6.35-23 y 2.6.35-22
<arp-> deja 1 solo
<arp-> van por el
<arp-> 2.6.35.25
<arp-> creo
<arp-> no recuerdo cual anda x repositorio
<cousteau> y yo por qué tengo el -22??
<arp-> porque viene con el 10.10
<arp-> cual mas tenes aparte del 22
<arp-> ?
<sapiens__> el 23
<arp-> ok
<sapiens__> por las actualizaciones
<arp-> ok
<arp-> quital os viejos
<arp-> quita los viejos
<sapiens__> ya está
<mimecar> eso no resolverá el problema del wifi
<sapiens__> aunque lo compile de nuevo lo de quitar kernel viejo no ayuda pero bueno
<sapiens__> por cierto, tampoco me funciona por ndiswrapper
<Vero2> hola buenas tardes
<arp-> pusiste los drivers de compat-wireless
<arp-> a mano¿?
<sapiens__> si
<cousteau> sapiens__: en principio ndiswrapper dejó de ser necesario con Intrepid, cuando empezaron a funcionar todos los wifiws
<arp-> los ultimos¿?
<Vero2> cual es el comando para ver todo el hardware?
<sapiens__> si
<sapiens__> pero me dan errores
<cousteau> Vero2: sudo lshw
<arp-> Vero2: lspci
<arp-> lshw
<sapiens__> y como que no sirven
<cousteau> sudo lshw > /tmp/lista.txt
<Vero2> cousteau: gracias y arp
<sapiens__> y uso los de backports
<arp-> sapiens__, que placa es¿?
<mimecar> sapiens__: en estos momentos cuantos drivers diferentes tienes?
<sapiens__> 1
<mimecar> normales, backports, ndis...
<arp-> ja
<sapiens__> el backport
<arp-> se van pisando igual
<arp-> no se usan a la ez
<sapiens__> Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless
<arp-> vez
<sapiens__> ya
<arp-> ah
<sapiens__> por heso he de desinstalar el anterior si meto otro
<sapiens__> eso
<sapiens__> dios eso con h Fail
<newby93> el tema oxygen o algo asi esta para gnome ?
<mimecar> si
<newby93> como me esta gustando linux
<arp-> sapiens__: http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-2.6-stable/v2.6.36/compat-wireless-2.6.36-4.tar.bz2
<newby93> se puede personalzar mucho no como windows
<sapiens__> arp- uso el kernel 2.6.25
<mimecar> sapiens__: con tantos drivers que estas metiendo sería raro que funcionara
<arp-> no importa
<arp-> eso s on mas nuevos
<sapiens__> mimecar: estan todos purgados excepto el de backports
<arp-> los backport son mas viejos
<mimecar> las tarjetas atheros están bien soportadas
<sapiens__> no me funciono en el live cd
<sapiens__> en el live cd tengo el mismo problema xd
<mimecar> si estabas conectado al router si que funciona el driver
<arp-> y si
<arp-> usa el mismo kernel
<arp-> :P
<arp-> mimecar no necesariamente
<arp-> hay driver que manejan mal el bitrate
<arp-> en algunas versiones
<Vero2> cousteau: sabes cuál sería la temperatura que tendría que tener la CPU?
<cousteau> el mío tiene... ehm... vaya, no tengo sensores configurados
<cousteau> suele estar en torno a 40
<cousteau> pero creo que hasta 60 es aceptable
<arp-> depende el CPU
<Vero2> cousteau: hm tuve que sacar el panel lateral porque llegaba a los 80
<arp-> en verano que llegue a 65C
<arp-> no seria raro..
<arp-> eso puede ser o que este informando mal la termperatura
<arp-> o tu ventilacion es mala
<Vero2> arp lo que pasa es que se cambió la mother y empezaron los problemas
<arp-> y we
<arp-> desactiva el Smart FAN del BIOS
<arp-> asi el ventilador anda siempre a full
<Vero2> arp el sensor me indica que el ventilador gira a 1541 rpm
<arp-> y si
<arp-> deberia estar arriba de 3xxx
<arp-> eso es porque usa Q-FAn o Smart Fan
<arp-> desactivalo en el BIOS
<arp-> por eso te decia
<soraxx> hola?
<Vero2> creo haber visto algo de Q-Fan pero no Smart Fan
<soraxx> soy sapiens__
<TrueNhero> como se recupera un grub despues de instalar winxp
<arp-> si
<soraxx> deciais algo?
<arp-> en el BIos desactivalo
<arp-> y listo
<soraxx> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/build: No existe el archivo o directorio.  Alto.
<newby93> puedo transparentar la barra ?
<Vero2> arp gracias ahora lo hago
<arp-> ok
<arp-> Vero2 y si tenes un AMD, asegurate que este activado el Cool and Quest
<arp-> en el Bios
<Vero2> arp tengo Intel
<arp-> a ok
<Vero2> TrueNhero: con el SuperGrubDisk, si no me equivoco
<arp-> Intel suele levantar mucha temp.
<cousteau> tengo... 40, 35 y 47°C, pero no sé de qué es cada una
<arp-> son medios desastrosos
<arp-> ajaja
<Vero2> arp qué alegría...
<arp-> el mio esta a 32C
<arp-> con la opcion de Cool and Quest
<soraxx> nada
<soraxx> alguna solución?
<Vero2> bueno voy a ver Bios, despues vengo
<soraxx> he reseteado el router otra vez
<Vero2> arp ahora está peor
<Vero2> arp qué función cumple el Q-Fan, sabes?
<arp-> regula la velocidad del fan
<Vero2> no entiendo , ahora bajó a 55
<arp-> segun la temperatura
<arp-> a que velocidad esta el fan
<arp-> ?
<arp-> dberia andar por los 3xxxrpm
<Vero2> uh 4383 rpm
<arp-> esta bien
<arp-> dejalo asi
<arp-> xD
<Vero2> si pero por qué oscila tanto?
<arp-> oscilar que?
<Vero2> la temperatura
<Vero2> baja, sube
<arp-> ahora bajo o subio?
<Vero2> ahyora bajó 1 grado
<sapiens__> tampoco
<arp-> y depende la carga de procesos
<Vero2> ahora subió a 61
<Vero2> no entiendo
<arp-> es asi
<sapiens__> alguna solución?
<arp-> nunca va ser fijo
<arp-> el procesador justamente esta en continua tarea de proceso
<arp-> no es lineal el proceso
<arp-> en lo que respecta a temperatura
<cousteau> el PC es un animal de sangre fría, su temperatura no está siempre entre 36 y 37 grados
<Vero2> jaja
<arp-> igual un micro a 55C si bien no es mala temperatura, no es baja
<Vero2> entonces yo soy un animal frío porque mi temperatura normal es 35 jaja
<arp-> hay micros que funcionan normalmente a 50C
<arp-> porque es asi el diseño del micro en si
<arp-> Intel es famoso por su alta temperatura, algo malo en si
<arp-> pero bueh
<Vero2> arp claro lo que pasa es que como la mother anterior se quemó, el técnico piensa que el micro está algo dañado tambien
<cousteau> bueno, según... los Atom se supone que se calientan menos
<arp-> el micro puede joder el mother si este no se banca un consumo o temperatura alta de trabajo
<cousteau> gastan menos => se calientan menos
<arp-> el Atom es un micro de calculadora cousteau
<arp-> ni califica
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Vero2> saben si hay algun soft que testee al micro?
<cousteau> y los AMD Calenton, digo Duron... ésos sí que se calentaban
<mimecar> Vero2: no lo hay
<arp-> AMD va barbaro con la temp.
<arp-> con PowerNow
<arp-> xD
<Nuevo_en_Linux> buenas, una consulta, tengo el skype recien instalado en ubuntu 10.10, y me anda con un problemita, cuando pongo video llamada para activar mi camara web y/o invito a una video llamada y el otro user acepta se cierra el programa
<Vero2> mimecar: lástima
<arp-> en fin
<mimecar> Nuevo_en_Linux: lanza el programa en consola y mira si salen errores
<Nuevo_en_Linux> como ?
<mimecar> abre una consola y escribe el nombre del programa
<Nuevo_en_Linux> se abrio el programa
<Vero2> arp bueno gracias por tu sugerencia del Q-Fan
<sapiens__> alguna idea?
<arp-> ok
<Vero2> en un rato vuelvo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> mimecar puse skype en la terminal y se abrio el programa
<mimecar> es lo que tiene que hacer...
<Nuevo_en_Linux> me dijiste q vea si salen errores
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pero no entendi como
<mimecar> usando el programa
<Nuevo_en_Linux> q tipo de errores?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ya lo use y el unico conflicto es ese
<Nuevo_en_Linux> yo puedo ver a la otra persona
<mimecar> usa el programa y cuando se cierre mira los errores
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y hablar y escuchar
<Nuevo_en_Linux> se cierra cuando activo la camara web
<d-b> alguien sabe porque se me congela el pc
<d-b>  tengo la version 64 bit de ubuntu 10.10
<d-b>  antes tenia la version 32 bit y se que no es por mi procesador, porque si aguanta 64 bit
<d-b>  hasta el firefox se me congela ahora se me a congelado el emesene
<d-b>  y el reproductor de pelicula tambien
<mimecar> en un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> d-b: la ISO está bien descargada?
<d-b> porque mejor no respondes la pregunta y te callas
<mimecar> d-b: si no te has dado cuenta
<mimecar> el bot te ha silenciado
<mimecar> nada de lo que has escrito ha salido
<m4v> d-b: esa actitud no es bienvenida en este canal.
<d-b> mimecar el iso esta bien descargado
<TrueNhero> en todo pc de 64bit se puede instalar distros de 32bit
<TrueNhero> pregunto
<mimecar> la suma md5 coincide?
<mimecar> TrueNhero: si
<m4v> TrueNhero: distros si, no podés instalar programas de 32 bits en una distro de 64
<d-b> m4v yo no quise imnundar  la sala y este me lo corrige como si lo hice a propósito
<cousteau> d-b: es un bot, no es perfecto
<d-b> jajajajajja
<d-b> oook entiendo sorry
<m4v> d-b: nadie te corrigió, por favor mantené una actitud civil, mimecar solo trata de ayudar
<mimecar> d-b: otra vez no te aviso de que estas en silencio
<d-b> yo no hablo de mimecar m4v
<m4v> d-b: a quien le hablabas entonces? al bot?
<d-b> si pensé que era un humano lol
<sansen> espero que no le pase eso muy seguido
<TrueNhero> mimecar gracias por aparecer
<Killman> hi
<Killman> alguien sabe si RaLink Device 3062 está soportada en la 10.10?
<Killman> es una wifi
<d-b> mimecar: are lo que me dijiste actualizare el equipo para que se corrija todo a ver si no se me cuelga el sistema
<mimecar> es lo primero al instalar ubuntu
 * dannyLopez pregunta si alguien juega fets on fire
 * cousteau contesta que sí pero que Performous mola más
<dannyLopez> es del mismo tipo de juego?
<dannyLopez> osea de darle a la nota?
<cousteau> sí
<cousteau> admite canciones de FoF
<dannyLopez> esq esa era mi pregunta como meterle canciones al fets
<cousteau> y también de UltraStar, StepMania, y canciones con vídeo de fondo y otras features del FoFiX
<cousteau> las tienes que crear tú; en Frets On Fire hay un editor integrado
<cousteau> también hay editores externos, como el Editor on Fire, o puedes crear la canción en MIDI a pelo con algo como el RoseGarden
<dannyLopez> mira q entre bien en la pagina del FoF y iba a descargar una cancion pero viene en .exe
<mimecar> si ese es un programa de windows es normal
<dannyLopez> entonces por q esta en el centro de ubuntu?
<cousteau> será un autoextraíble, a lo mejor
<mimecar> el FoF ?
<dannyLopez> no una cancion mimecar
<cousteau> no, el FoF está también para linux, es multiplataforma, y las canciones son carpetas, comprimidas o no
<cousteau> está hecho en python
<sapiens__> hola
<sapiens__> el wifi sigue sin funcionar
<sapiens__> estoy conectado por wifi externo
<sapiens__> he compilado el driver atheros manualmente pero tengo el mismo problema
<dannyLopez> mimecar, http://www.mediafire.com/?zkkmyeii4bm esa es una cancion para el juego como la pongo?
<mimecar> no he usado ese programa
<dannyLopez> cousteau, tu
<cousteau> descomprímela, intenta abrirla con el file-roller, me parece que soporta comprimidos autoextraíbles en .exe
<sapiens__> hola?
<sapiens__> JA ja ja
<sapiens__> paz padilla promocionando ubuntu
<sapiens__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4Pa977KHHw
<sapiens__> En window llega el virus y buah!... mientras que en ubuntu tu le dise, que te he visto de venir!"
<sapiens__> ja ja ja
<cousteau> sapiens__: enjuto mojamuto > paz padilla
<sapiens__> hace tiempo que no lo veo
<sapiens__> bueno que
<sapiens__> que hago ahora con la wifi?
<mimecar> has buscado información de ese modelo
<mimecar> por si tiene problemas conocidos con ubuntu?
<sapiens__> tener tiene
<sapiens__> con ubuntu 7.04
<sapiens__> pero poca cosa más
<mimecar> con la 10.10
<newby93> señores puedo hacer llover en el escritorio
<newby93> ?
<mimecar> tienes efectos de agua
<newby93> no funcionan
<newby93> los activo y nada
<mimecar> los has activado? con las teclas?
<newby93> y el efecto del puntero del raton lo modifico y no cambia
<cousteau> newby93: tienes que pulsar una combinación de teclas para activarlo
<cousteau> super+F8 ó F9
<sapiens__> poca cosa
<sapiens__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244686
<sapiens__> e hice esto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286503
<newby93> el tamaño no cambia ni el color
<newby93> aunque lo active
<sapiens__> con la versión actual del driver
<mimecar> si no sale información es que el driver funciona
<newby93> es super + k
<newby93> se activa pero sale por defecto y le cambie el tamaño y nada
<sapiens__> se supone
<sapiens__> pero no me conecta a mi
<mimecar> te conecta a una velocidad inferior
<mimecar> si tienes el router a poca distancia conecta por cable
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<sapiens__> veo lo del router y comparto archivos con otros ordenadores
<sapiens__> pero no se conecta a la www
<sapiens__> pierde muchos paquetes
<mimecar> si la red interna te funciona es fallo de configuración de ubuntu
<sapiens__> si, pero entonces para que quengo un "portatil"
<mimecar> cuantas redes emiten en el mismo canal
<sapiens__> si
<sapiens__> ninguna
<mimecar> usa otro canal
<sapiens__> en el Canal 9 solo yo
<mimecar> si puedes ver la red interna, es fallo de configuración
<soraxx> manda webos
<soraxx> si lo pongo en el canal 13 si funciona
<soraxx> los canales 1-5 están ocupados
<mimecar> hay otros aparatos que emiten en la frecuencia del wifi
<soraxx> pero si lo pongo del 6 al 12 no funciona
<sapiens__> no
<sapiens__> no se ha resuelto
<sapiens__> mimecar: he cambiado el canal del router
<sapiens__> al primer minuto si ha funcionado
<sapiens__> pero me he vuelto ha quedar sin conexión
<mimecar> si pierdes paquetes hay algo que te mete interferencias
<sapiens__> pero funciona la llave usb
<sapiens__> si hubiera interferencias la llave usb también fallaría
<sapiens__> además, en este canal no hay nadie
<mimecar> hay auriculares inalambricos que emiten por esas frecuencias
<sapiens__> yo no tengo auriculares inalambricos
<sapiens__> el problema sigue en el driver
<mimecar> y los vecinos?
<sapiens__> en ubuntu 10.04 live usb si funciona normalmente
<napier> hola en kubuntu que firewall puedo instalar? , ufw parece que no sirve
<sapiens__> tiene que ser o el driver, o el kernel
<mimecar> napier: parece ?
<sapiens__> en otras distros también funciona
<sapiens__> en windows funciona
<mimecar> sapiens__: pues usa las distros que si funciona
<sapiens__> pues que solucion mas útil señor mío
<napier> pero si no quiero usar gnome ufw funciona igual en kde?
<mimecar> napier: si
<sapiens__> la cosa es que tengo que instalarlas
<napier> ok
<xangua> napier: toda distrobución linux ya viene con firewall, ufw es solo una interfaz
<mimecar> sapiens__: si te interesa que el portatil funciona bien con wifi es la opción más rápida
<sapiens__> pfff
<CuriousX> xangua: si y el firewall es iptables
<napier> si pero no se si el firewall por defecto viene activado
<xangua> si, si viene
<xangua> sapiens__: con qué versión de ubuntu andas¿ yo no tengo problemas con mi atheros
<sapiens__> con la 10.10
<CuriousX> napier: que te dice esto ---> sudo ufw status
<sapiens__> a este otro tambien le pasa
<sapiens__> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144088
<sapiens__> tiene distinta atheros pero mismo problema
<r3tikus> buenas
<sapiens__> es que es muy raro que pierda paquetes solo en la www
<xangua> r3tikus: qué programa tratas de instalar¿ ¿
<r3tikus> el cell-sdk 3.01
<r3tikus> de IBM
<napier> curioux, tenia razon? napier@napier:~$ sudo ufw status
<napier> Estado: inactivo
<CuriousX> napier: pone ---> sudo ufw enable
<napier> ok
<r3tikus> pero al ejecutarlo
<r3tikus> me sale esto
<r3tikus> xangua, http://pastie.org/1297635
<lsalb> hola todos
<lsalb> alguien aqui
<erUSUL> si
<CuriousX> napier: luego hace ---> sudo apt-get install nmap ; sudo nmap 127.0.0.1 ---> salgo por un rato
<xangua> r3tikus: pss si no puedes conveertirlo con alien y no ofrecen un deb o algo lo mejor que podrías hacer es descargar las fuentes y compilar
<xangua> parece que tampoco lo ofrecen :S
<CuriousX> erUSUL: un saludo mi amigo =)
<erUSUL> CuriousX: buenas
<napier> curioux pero eso para que es?
<r3tikus> xangua, pero puede que no lo este haciendo bien?  :/ esque he leido por ahi que poniendo sudo apt-get install cell-sdk se instala pero la cuestion es en que repositorio esta...
<lsalb> bien anoche descargue ubuntu 10.10 y como no tenia discos hice una usb de arranque y
<lsalb> y lo instale
<lsalb> y todo bien
<lsalb> pero ahora que enciendo otra vez mi laptop  no me aparece toda la pantalla
<lsalb> quiero decir que la imagen no ocupa toda la pantalla
<cousteau> lsalb: a lo mejor es cosa de la resolución
<lsalb> pero al finalizar la instalacion estaba todo ok
<napier> la gui de ufw en kubuntu no se ejecuta
<lsalb> y como arreglo la resolucion en ubuntu maverik
<napier> hay un firewall con  gui para kde?
<erUSUL> lsalb: Sistema>Preferencias>Monitores
<lsalb> perdon es una laptop
<carlos__> como se desinstala un programa compilado?
<erUSUL> carlos__: sino usaste checkinstall para instalarlo tendrás que  1) si el programa tiene un uninstall en el make; usarlo 2) Borrar los archivos a mano
<newby93> jojo el gambas lo instalo pero ya
<newby93> jojo
<newby93> el gambas si sabes visual basic es igual no ?
<cousteau> ni idea
<cousteau> pero yo creo que python > basic
<carloscrespo> buenas tardes
<carloscrespo> connocen el rpm open bravo?
<cousteau> me suena, qué hace?
<sapiens__> el firewall esta desactivado
<cossier> openbravo es asi como un ERP o CRM
<carlos__> el pspp parecia muerto pero no siguen desarrollandolo
<cousteau> cossier: eso ya lo sé
<carlos__> curioso
<carlos__> osea que siguen desarrollandolo
<cousteau> lo que no sé es qué narices es un ERP y un CRM
<file_not_found1> hola
<cousteau> carlos__: con mis nulos conocimientos de estadística... te recomiendo echarle un vistazo a R
<file_not_found1> buenass
<carlos__> Si r lo tengo es mas potente y completo jeje
<carlos__> R
<carlos__> con R commmander de interfaz grafica
<hhbuitrago> ERP  Enterprise Resource P... alguna cosa
<hhbuitrago> CRM Customer Relations Management o algo así
<sapiens__> f
<sapiens__> gola?
<sapiens__> hola?
<file_not_found1> he convertido un video de 3gp sony ericcson a mov y en el openshot lo reproduce con rayas y puntos blancos. esto solamente pasa en este editor
<hhbuitrago> eso son programas para que las empresas se organicen en sus cosas y con los clientes
<soraxx> nada
<soraxx> he vuelto a cambiar el canal del router
<soraxx> ha funcionado al primer minuto
<soraxx> y después la wifi se ha caido
<file_not_found1> alguien sabe como solucionarlo
<file_not_found1> ?
<CuriousX> soraxx: es por que tu router y tu targeta de red tienen que estar en el mismo canal
<soraxx> están en el mismo canal
<CuriousX> estas segura ?
<CuriousX> seguro
<soraxx> la p******* atheros sigue con el mismo problema
<soraxx> he reiniciado para cerciorarme de eso
<soraxx> y uso una llave usb wifi
<soraxx> que va sin problemas
<chullachaky> holas compa una cosulta, quiero jugar AssaultCube, pero cuando lo ejecuto me pide el Libopenal, sabe alguno si me puede ayudar a encontrar esa libreria
<cousteau> chullachaky: el assaultcube no está en repos?
<CuriousX> las atheros son las que mejor funcionan... enserio
<erUSUL> chullachaky:  apt-cache search openal --->   libopenal1
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install assaultcube
<CuriousX> soraxx: tu targeta de red esta en modo managed ?
<cousteau> y no te tienes que preocupar por dependencias, ya te las instala
<carlos__> es curioso pero el otro dia pase un archivo de audio via bluetooth de mi movil a ubuntu sin necesidad de software de nokia instalado ni drivers ni ostias
<file_not_found1> he convertido un video de 3gp sony ericcson a mov y en el openshot lo reproduce con rayas y puntos blancos. esto solamente pasa en este editor
<chullachaky> no pero quiero correr mi assaultCube, por mi cuenta
<chullachaky> asi q me gustaria q me apoyen donde encuentro la libreria para bajarmelo manualmente
<chullachaky> porfa tios...
<sapiens__> decian?
<sapiens__> soy soraxx
<sapiens__> he perdido la conexión por 24ª vez
<sapiens__> si
<sapiens__> estan en el mismo canal
<sapiens__> ideas?
<cousteau> chullachaky: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/assaultcube
<cousteau> ahí te salen todas las dependencias
<sapiens__> para poder usar la wiwi tengo que reiniciar
<sapiens__> socorrooooooo
<chullachaky> tio reinicia el apache para tu wiki
<CuriousX> sapiens__: tambien pude ser que no especificaste en el gestor de redes la opcion para que se reconecte automaticamente
<CuriousX> yo tengo wicd y me da esa opcion, no se si Networkmanager la tiene
<CuriousX> pero cuando la tenia desactivada me desconectaba de repente
<xangua> si la tiene, lo malo de wicd es que no se conecta a 3g
<CuriousX> pero sapiens__ tiene un modem 3g ?
<sapiens__> no
<sapiens__> pero lo voy a tener
<CuriousX> sapiens fijate que tengas las opcion "reconectar a la red automaticamente" en el gestor de red
<CuriousX> que gestor de red tenes ? si tenes wicd te guio si no sabes donde esta
<newby93> señores como abro pycript ?
<newby93> ?
<hhbuitrago> ?? y pycript es de ?
<carlos__> cuando habra firefox 4 en linux?
<newby93> pyscript
<newby93> es de python
<sapiens__> hola
<sapiens__> han dicho algo sobre mi en los ultimos 15 minutos?
<sapiens__> he vuelto a prder la wifi
<sapiens__> decia
<file_not_found1> holaaaaa
<ekki> carlos_ firefox 4 beta 4 se puede instalar en ubnuntu
<file_not_found1> alguien sabe òrque en openshot pongo un video q fue convertido de 3gp a otro formato se ven rsayas y puntitos blancos
<file_not_found1> en los otros reproductores se ve bien
<file_not_found1> como lo soluciono?
<cousteau> ni idea... en qué formato está ahora?
<cousteau> newby93: qué es ese pyscript y para qué lo quieres?
<cousteau> (curiosidad)
<soraxx> hola
<soraxx> ahora ya no se conecta a la red
<soraxx> se queda en opteniendo ip
<soraxx> hasta que me dice: Error de conexión
<newby93> el pyscript es un programa para programar en python digamos que es un modulo
<soraxx> hola?
<transportador1> como hacer una maquina virtual de xp en ubuntu
<cousteau> 1) instalar el VirtualBox
<soraxx> y me he hartrado de cambiar las dns
<soraxx> alguna solución?
<cousteau> (lo puedes descargar de la página de VBox, el que hay en repositorios es la versión OSE que no es tan potente... aunque no sé en qué se diferencian)
<freestyle> hola
<freestyle> tengo un problemilla con la grafica
<cousteau> 2) abrir VBox y crear una nueva máquina virtual. Uno de los pasos te pregunta si quieres crear un disco virtual o usar uno existente; como no tienes ninguno le das a crear y le das el espacio que quieras
<freestyle> alguien me hecha un cabo
<cousteau> 3) arrancar la máquina virtual con un CD/ISO de Windows e instalarlo
<hhbuitrago> pyscript es para crear EPS mediante programas python, que parte no te funciona: el ejecutar el programa  para generar a partir de un .py o el escribir el .py
<freestyle> tengo una nvidia 330m
<hhbuitrago> de todos modos es posible que tengas mas suerte en un canal específico de python
<freestyle> y no va con los driver oficiales
<freestyle> como instalo los nouveau?
<erUSUL> newby93: sudo apt-get install python-pyscript
<cousteau> freestyle: vienen por defecto, me parece
<file_not_found1> nadie me contesto
<freestyle> cousteau cometi el error de cambiarlos
<cousteau> file_not_found1: ni idea... en qué formato está ahora?
<freestyle> y no se como volver
<cousteau> qué gráfica es?
<hhbuitrago> file_not_found1: tal vez nadie sabe como solucionarlo
<cousteau> creo que con desinstalar el driver de nvidia ya vale
<file_not_found1> probe con mpeg
<freestyle> me baje el driver de la web el ultimo
<freestyle> como puedo desistalarlo
<file_not_found1> y  varios formatos
<hhbuitrago> freestyle: como lo instalaste?
<freestyle> con un run Nvidia...?
<hhbuitrago> freestyle: si viene en .deb debería ser posible retirarlo mediante el administrador de paquetes
<freestyle> no es deb
<cousteau> file_not_found1: yo creo que lo suyo sería usar el archivo 3gp original, si lo admite
<hhbuitrago> como venia
<cousteau> cuantas menos conversiones haya, mejor
<erUSUL> freestyle: el run de envidia tiene una opcion que es --uninstall o --remove o algo asi
<freestyle> ok
<file_not_found1> cousteau: pasa lo mismo con el video original
<file_not_found1> debe ser el codec 3gp
<file_not_found1> pero no se si viene en el ffmpeg
<file_not_found1> mencoder
<carloscrespo> que editor de java recomiendan?
<cousteau> carloscrespo: el geany a mí me ha ido bastante bien
<erUSUL> carloscrespo: para editor vale cualquiera supongo. si quieres un ide pues eclipse y netbeans son los mas conocidos
<cousteau> si quieres uno específico para java, pues creo que ...ehm... vaya, los acaba de decir erUSUL
<carloscrespo> entre lo os cual me recomiendas?
<erUSUL> !mejor
<kubot> Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<erUSUL> pregunta en #java-es quizás ( si es que existe )
<cousteau> carloscrespo: a mí el geany me encanta, es ligero y la opción "Encontrar uso" me ha salvado de más de un apuro (para Java, de hecho)
<cousteau> es ligero, tampoco es muy muy completo, pero está bastante bien
<carloscrespo> geany esta en el repositorio de ubuntu
<carloscrespo> como hago formar una comunidad de ubunteros en mi comunidad
<cousteau> localiza a algunos, haced reuniones, montad una página web... ni idea
<ucv> Saludos.. a todos...
<carloscrespo> bienvenido
<osinet1> buenas... soy novato en ubunutu.. mi duda es solo instalar ubuntu y manejar cuando sea necesario windows para programas en .net de mi pais o instalar ubuntu y windows...  mi  preocupacion es al instalar vmware forzaria a la maquina al doble y si lo mejor es tener al win en otra particion?
<ucv> Alguien ah trabajado
<ucv> con radio por internet en ubuntu
<ucv> ¿?
<cousteau> osinet1: puedes usar wine
<cousteau> o a lo mejor incluso Mono es capaz de ejecutarlos, pero no creo
<ucv> .net y wine..
<ucv> pues no recomiendo..
<ucv> depende..
<ucv> mono ,,,
<ucv> para que exista compatibilidad
<ucv> cn productos C#
<ucv> o vb.net...
<ucv> debes haber creado por lo menos parte del codigo en mono
<ucv> si no tus aplaicaciones no corren bien
<cousteau> ucv: casi todo en windows usa .net, creo... y con winetricks se instalan las dlls fácil
<ucv> jejeje pues no..
<ucv> .net-- es diferente...
<ucv> esta orientado a los frameworks
<ucv> sobre todo.. esta a lo que es web..
<ucv> aspx
<osinet1> ucv, en  mi pais hay un programa para impuestos y no se como funciona lo que si se es que usa el framework .net
<ucv> claro pues.. de hecho
<osinet1> y lo requiero
<ucv> si trabajas en windows... de hecho que trabjas con frameworks
<osinet1> para declaraciones de impuestos
<ucv> hasta el office.. trabaja con eso..
<ucv> ahora si quieres migrar todo eso..
<osinet1> exacto
<ucv> a centos ¿?
<cousteau> yo creo (_creo_) que con wine y winetricks puede funcionar; míralo si no en la appdb a ver si sale
<cousteau> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<ucv> o a otra distro
<ucv> pues... tendras problemas,,,
<ucv> wine, xwine.. es un emulador
<ucv> pero no te garantiza...
<ucv> que corra las aplicaciones al 100%
<ucv> siempre tendras problemas con conexiones a base de datos..
<osinet1> pruebo
<ucv> te recomiendo que busques..
<ucv> alternativas libres
<ucv> como por ej...
<ucv> usa OPENBRAVO
<ucv> es un ERP..
<ucv> de calidad
<ucv> bueno.. vamos a lo que pedo
<ucv> pedia
<ucv> :D
<ucv> xD
<osinet1> si
<ucv> alguien ah trabajado con radio por internet
<ucv> ?¿
<osinet1> un favor antes
<ucv> dime
<osinet1> me recomiendan usar vmware?
<cousteau> ucv: yo una vez emití músic... bueno, ruido, con VLC y Jack
<osinet1> para esos momentos en que necesito windows
<osinet1> :(
<cousteau> osinet1: yo usaría VirtualBox
<osinet1> por que?
<cousteau> 1) es gratis
<osinet1> a paret de ser libre
<ucv> virtual box es solo para virtualizar..
<ucv> nada mas
<ucv> el necesita
<ucv> adaptar un software..
<osinet1> mas o menos
<erUSUL> !enter | ucv
<kubot> ucv: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<ucv> pero te digo que nsi el software ah sido desarrollado
<cousteau> ucv: en vbox en general van todos los progrmas, no es como wine que algunos no van... lo que pasa es que tiene menos rendimiento, las máquinas ocupan un huevo y además dependes de windows
<ucv> Bueno cmo te decia.. el detalle es q te decia es que si por ejm.. un programa XXX fue desarrollado solo para una plataforma y si deseas emularlo ( osea usando xwine , wine , wineq ) etcetc.. no va a correr iguall los programas ... eso debes ver...
<osinet1> bueno eso me  pasa a mi por eso de usar una virtual machine para solo usar ese programa echo con framework .net  cuando se lo necesite pero con la angustia de que este virtual machine que consuma todos mis recursos de hardware
<ucv> Ahora a lo que decia.. de la radio, mi problema es el siguiente, eh montado el servidor STREAM... tanto con IceCast.. como con SHOUTcast.. eso no tengo ningun problema., desde una maquina cliente.. me conecto a mi server.. y puedo ver que trasmite hasta ahi todo bien.. pero el detalle que esa maquina cliente es en windows... ahora quiero ver un cliente open source que me permita trasmitir y conectarme a mi server tanto Icecast como SHOUTcast
<erUSUL> osinet1: que angustia. la maquina está para usarse y ningun software la va a "quemar"
<freestyle> erUSUL
<freestyle> he conseguido desistalar los driver
<osinet1> erUSUL, que lo haga lenta a las demas aplicaciones :( a eso me referia
<freestyle> ahora como instalo los nouveau
<cousteau> osinet1: la VM sólo la arrancas cuando la necesites
<cousteau> y si no, prueba antes con Wine
<jaime_> hola a tod@s buenas noches
<erUSUL> freestyle: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<freestyle> gracias
<napier> hay algun instalador como eveinstaller para kubuntu?
<newby93> una pregunta existe alguna pelicula sobre linux ?
<erUSUL> hay uno mejor se llama apt-get ;P
<newby93> como la de pirates de silcon valley ?
<napier> si que laq hay
<newby93> me decis el titulo plis
<napier> si esa es
<erUSUL> revolution OS ?? http://www.revolution-os.com/
<newby93> napier cual es ?
<osinet1> cousteau, respecto a la virtual box esta soporta el acceso via web? como lo hace el vmware? esa caracteristica del vmware lo vi en unos videotutoriales por eso lo decia ye s una funcionalidad muuuuuuuuuuy util
<newby93> pff que no sean documentales
<napier> solo conocia esa
<sansen> Código linux
<ucv> Peliculass..... bueno.. alguien conoce del tema de la radio por gnu/linux
<sansen> ouch
<newby93> me vi esas 2
<cousteau> osinet1: sí, internet, carpetas compartidas... incluso aceleración gráfica
<newby93> me refiero una pelicula sobre como se le ocurrio la idea a linus y eso
<cousteau> al menos la versión xVM (la que es gratis pero no libre, no la de los repositorios)
<erUSUL> ucv: has probado con totem; RB; vlc y mplayer? ninguno funciona?
<napier> eveinstaller no me funciona en kubuntu hay alguna otra como esta que funcione en kubuntu?
<osinet1> cousteau,  osea el virtual box puede ser operado accediendo desde digamos una direcion http://direcion-ip-de-la-vm:puerto ???
<cousteau> mplayer no hace broadcast, ya pregunté en el canal y me vinieron a decir que "esa no es la tarea de un reproductor"
<cousteau> (sin embargo, convierte vídeo a fotos)
<ucv> uhmmm pues... creo que no fui un poco claro, ... pues el hecho es que deseo una aplicacion, que conecte... la musica.. al HOUTcast o al ICEcast... si me dicen del IDJC...pues si ya lo probe pero nada.. no me llega a conectar.
<cousteau> osinet1: ah, vale... pues ni idea
<ucv> la virtualizacion por puertos... si es factible!!!!
<cousteau> desde luego se conecta a internet, y te crea un módulo en el kernel que no sé bien qué hace
<cousteau> me voy a cenar
<marcel> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de sonido?
<ucv>  Alguien trasmitio desde un cliente... ¿? open source... musica y se conecto a un server SHOUTCast ¿?
<marcel> los sonidos se me escuchan pero no puedo gestionar la tarjeta ni el volumen: me sale el fallo de coneccion: coneccion rechazada
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<osinet1> una pregunta mas porfa a todos....  como lo dije, soy nuevo en esto.. quiciera saber el tema de las particiones, es decir que ya fui estudiando esto,  y lo que recomiendan algunos es particionar por tipo de directorio para evitar la fragmentacion etc entonces eh ahi que ya me confundi  mas,   tengo 160 en disco en mi laptop  4 gb en ram  y bueno pense en dejarlo asi la particion:   /home=100GB                              /=40GB             /var=5GB       
<jaime_> buenas hiko_hitokiri
<hiko_hitokiri> 20 / 8 swap y lo demas home
<jaime_> osinet1 con 20 gb te vale para ext4 home y con 4 te vale para swap
<marcel> hola... alguien me puede ayudar?
<jaime_> tira marcel, alguien te contestará
<marcel> tira?
<osinet1> me olvide colocar los fines de esa particion...  quiero practica el tema de servicios en linux osea servicio web base de datos etc y bueno por eso lo de incluir /var en mi particion pero no se si es necesario esto
<jaime_> dale, cuenta
<erUSUL> osinet1: en un sistema desktop no veo la necesidad de poner var separado. .-..
<marcel> ah, vale: pues no puedo gestionar mi tarjeta de sonido, se me escucha en los programas de audio, pero luego no puedo bajarlo por el icono blanco ese de volumen
<marcel> sorry si me explico mal
<erUSUL> osinet1: ademas si vas a poner servidor web y bases de datos ( que van en /var/ ) con 5 giB te puedes quedar escaso
<jaime_> pues un poco si, marcel
<marcel> le doy a preferencias de sonido y me sale esperando a que se inicie la tarjeta o algo asi
<osinet1> erUSUL, uffff toy perdido... a ver si te entendi, al terner servidor web y base de datos  y no usar por separado /var  y tenerlo todo en /  y a este le dos 20GB  aun asi me quedo escaso?
<osinet1> erUSUL, no puedo direcciionar base de datos y paginas web al home?
<erUSUL> osinet1: yo daría 15 GiB a root el resto /home ( y swap dependiendo de la ram que tengas y de si vas a hibernar o no )
<erUSUL> osinet1: si despues root no llega o ves que vale la pena puedes mover var a su propia particion facilmente
<eliamtr> hohola
<eliamtr> hola
<eliamtr> lei por ahi que supuestamente xubuntu es para equipos con baja memoria, eso es mentira porque trate de instalar las nuevas versiones del mismo en equipos de 256 mb de memoria y no funciono
<mimecar> que no funciono?
<huevo> osinet1, yo tengo un asus eeepc con 8Gb y monto parte de la swap en una memoria sd, aparte de otra particion para la carpeta /$home/Descargas, si no está introducida esa tarjeta, me lo pide al iniciar.
<huevo> igual puedes probar con esa configuración y si necesitas espacio ya usar un disco externo y montarlo sobre el
<osinet1> erUSUL, una ultima consulta mas porfa la ultima y formateo la maquina y empiezo a aplicar... en la maquina de mi trabajo tiene ubuntu y coloque apache2 y en default  de sitios disponibles cambie de /var/www/ a /home/usuario/sitiosweb/ pero no me dio acceso como si no tuviera permisos, entonces le puse a la carpeta permisos 777 pero aun asi  no me da accesos, esto a que se debe?
<mimecar> osinet1: cuidado con poner la carpeta de apache con esos permisos
<mimecar> un fallo de seguridad en la web y tendrían acceso a todo el contenido de la carpeta
<osinet1> mimecar, tienes razon pero aun asi  no tengo acceso cambiando la ruta, por que puede darse esto/
<eliamtr> mimecar: no instalo
<mimecar> eliamtr: el instalador te dice que no cumples la memoria ram?
<mimecar> es raro
<eliamtr> no me decia me decia del kernel
<mimecar> que error
<eliamtr> solo acepta xubuntu 8.04
<eliamtr> se colgaba
<nosXw> generalmente si no se tiene suficiente ram es recomendable tener una swap ya creada en el HD
<mimecar> está bien descargada ?
<eliamtr> si
<mimecar> has comprobado la suma md5?
<eliamtr> no
<eliamtr> como es eso?
<mimecar> entonces puede estar mal descargada
<mimecar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<eliamtr> no creo porque la descargue aqui en memoria de 500 mb y me funciona
<mimecar> eliamtr: compruebalo
<eliamtr> osea la instale en equipo de 500 mb
<mimecar> el sistema no se cuelga por no tener un mínimo de ram
<eliamtr> es rao verdad
<mimecar> comprueba la suma md5
<Bit64> Alguien vive?
<mimecar> no
<eliamtr> lo voy a comprobar cuando vaya a el laboratorio donde est ala maquina
<Bit64> Alguien me puede ayudar con este error al instalar Ubuntu: "This kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropiate for your CPU."
<mimecar> descarga la versión de 32 bits de ubuntu
<mimecar> esa iso no funcionará en tu ordenador
<Bit64> ya la descargué, intenté instalarlo con 32 bits y me da el mismo error... Será algo en el BIOS?
<fosco_> si da el mismo error es que es de 64 bits
<eliamtr> mimecar: porque xubuntu es lento en memorias de 500 mb, cuando abres las ventanas de mozilla, cuando la minimizas y vas a otra ventana?
<mimecar> Bit64: ese error que has puesto es de una iso de 64
<eliamtr> todo tarda en cargar
<mimecar> no te puede dar el mismo error
<mimecar> eliamtr: un ordenador con poca memoria no usa firefox
<mimecar> usa epiphany o navegadores ligeros
<eliamtr> y que se puede usar
<Bit64> es que he intentado con las DOS versiones, tanto con 32 bits (i386) como de de 64 bits (amd64) y me da el mismo error... Será alguna configuración en la BIOS de mi ordenador?
<huevo> Bit64, te has bajado una iso no compatible con tu sistema, necesitas bajar esta iso: http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<mimecar> Bit64: con la de 32 no te puede dar ese error
<mimecar> si te lo da es que no has descargado una versión de 32 bits
<eliamtr> y como sabe uno que el ordenador necesita de 32 bit o 64 o i386 ?
<mimecar> solo tienes 32 / 64 bits
<Bit64> mi CPU es un celeron
<mimecar> Bit64: solo puedes instalar la de 32
<eliamtr> uname -r
<eliamtr> 2.6.35-22-generic
<eliamtr> que tipo es el mio
<mimecar> eliamtr: no sabes que versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<eliamtr> instale  xubuntu 10.10 i386 la iso
<eliamtr> en una pc de 500 mb
<eliamtr> y va lento
<mimecar> si usas firefox es algo normal que sea lento
<Bit64> mi procesador es un intel celeron a 2.666 GHz y 1 GB de RAM
<huevo> eliamtr, usa este comando: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name y sabrás que procesador tienes
<CuriousX> quien tiene Firefox y le va lento ?
<CuriousX> perdon si me prendo mal es que recien entre =O
<CuriousX> =P
<huevo> muchos procesadores de 64 bits permiten funcionar perfectamente en un sistema operativo de 32 bits, aunque se pierde rendimiento así.
<eliamtr> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz
<eliamtr> CuriousX:
<eliamtr> yo uso firefox y me va lento en xubuntu 10.1o
<CuriousX> eliamtr: ok
<eliamtr> si abro varias ventanas me va lento
<TeLE{K}> eliamtr: puedes probar otro navegador mas ligero como midori por ejemplo o iron
<CuriousX> eliamtr: en la la barra de direccion pone ---> about:config
<Bit64> Alguien me puede ayudar con este error al instalar Ubuntu: "This kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropiate for your CPU."
<CuriousX> ya esta eliamtr ?
<huevo> Bit64, ya te he puesto arriba que iso necesitas utilizar
<eliamtr> si ya lo hice CuriousX
<Bit64> El problema no es el tipo de ISO, el problema es algo en la bios que debo cambiar... :S
<huevo> tu mismo con tu mecanismo...
<CuriousX> busca la linea ---> network.dns.disableIPv6 ---> debe tener el valor "false" ---> cambiaselo por "true"
<CuriousX> reinicia firefox y decime si mejoro
<darko> Hola Buenas noches a todos: ¿alquien podría indicarme como apagar la antena wifi en ubuntu 10.10 en un compaq presacio c700?. Lo he intentado con el botón pero me ha sido imposible
<freestyle> erUSUL
<freestyle> ya lo tengo instalado el driver
<freestyle> pero la resolucion es 800x600
<eliamtr> CuriousX: frase no encontrada
<freestyle> como puedo aumentarla
<CuriousX> darko: sudo ifcofig <interface> down
<CuriousX> predon es --> ifconfig*
<Bit64> darko: haz click sobre la barra de notificaciones en el icono de la wifi y le das desconectar...
<darko> lo he intentado así pero sigue activa
<CuriousX> eliamtr: fijate bien si tiene que estar por ahi
<huevo> darko, sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<darko> me da error
<Bit64> que error te da?
<darko> lo escribo, dame un segundo
<CuriousX> es que tenes que espesificar la intefas inalambrica que por lo general es "wlan0"
<huevo> *wlan0 puede equivaler a la interfaz wifi de turno, igual es ath0 o ral0 dependiendo del driver que gaste el nucleo
<eliamtr> TENGO NETWORK.IDN
<TrueNhero> huevo: y tap0?
<darko> Error for wireless request: "Set Power management" (8B2C): SET failed on device wlan0; Operation nor supported
<darko> el nombre del dispositivo es wlan0 (según indica firestarter)
<huevo> prueba con txpower off ; man iwconfig
<CuriousX> eliamtr: es firefox ? y si nos pasas una captura donde estan la variables que empiezan con "network"
<freestyle> como cambio la resolucion de los driver nouveau
<huevo> ya yendo a medidas más radicales en la bios del portatil se puede desconectar el wifi
<freestyle> no tengo xorg.conf
<eliamtr> Ya lo encontre
<eliamtr> ahora es peor no arranca firefox
<CuriousX> era solo cambiarle a "false" a "true"
<CuriousX> que hiciste ?
<darko> HUebo probé con el comando sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower off y no ha dado error
<darko> ya está, me indica que el dispositivo no está listo en el area de notificaciones
<eliamtr> ya arranca pero que hace el cambiarle de false a true
<eliamtr> CuriousX: cual es la diferencia de cambiarle de false a true?
<CuriousX> deshabilita la busqueda de ip en servidores V6
<eliamtr> ahh
<eliamtr> osea acelera el firefox?
<CuriousX> no me acuerdo como se le llama a lo que va antes de <V6>
<CuriousX> XD
<CuriousX> son estandares IPv4 IPv6
<CuriousX> pero mejoro la velosidad ?
<darko> Muchas gracias por la ayuda
<darko> Buenas noches
<eliamtr> si gracias
<CuriousX> =)
<eliamtr> pero en si cuando abro varias ventanas como terminal, firefox openoffice va pesadooo
<CuriousX> puede ser que tu PC no sea muy potente
<eliamtr> claro
<sabayonuser> hola
<eliamtr> oyen tienen razon midori va calidad
<eliamtr> es mas rapido
<eliamtr> :)
<CuriousX> me cai =P
 * CuriousX se ira a tomar unos mates al pomelo see yaa
<hhbuitrago> En general es  un balance entre caracteristicas y velocidad.  Firefox tiene muchas mas cosas, pero eso implica que necesitas mas máquina para funcionar correctamente
<file_not_found1> hola necesito q me respondan si un pendrive de 2gb puede pesar 2,9gb
<file_not_found1> ?
<alvaro> hola tengo una compag mini
<alvaro> y no me funcina la inalambrica
<eth0> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<eth0> !el facto
<kubot> eth0: No veo a nadie llamado facto.
<alvaro> hola tengo estoy usando ubuntu 10.04 en una compaq mini y no funcina la red
<eth0> que no te funciona?
<alvaro> la wiales
<eth0> wiales?
<alvaro> si
<eth0> wireless?
<alvaro> si
<eth0> vos queres levantar la wireless?
<eth0> escribi iwconfig
<eth0> y fijate si te levanta la interfaz por lo menos
<eth0> te aparece wlan0 ?
<alvaro> si
<alvaro> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<eth0> no te la detecta
<eth0> que chipset es ? o que usb utilizas?
<eth0> no estaras emulando por vmware no?
<alvaro> no
<alvaro> es real
<eth0> que usas como wireless?
<alvaro> no se
<eth0> bueno la verdad no te puedo ayudar
<eth0> lo siento... si no sabes que componentes trae la pc es medio complicado buscar el soporte
<djnihil> buenas noches
<eth0> fijate si no conseguis los modulos y buscas referencias de tu hardware
<djnihil> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema en mi pc con ubuntu?
<eth0> buenas noches dj
<djnihil> se trata de un problema de cuelgues
<eth0> de cuelgues? contame que sucede =)
<krls-ca1> hay alguien que me pueda decir como ver peliculas con dvd original en el ordenador?
<krls-ca1> hay algun reproductor para ello?
<eth0> Busca en el centro de software que hay varios..
<djnihil> hola
<djnihil> alguien me podria ayudar con un problema
<djnihil> con ubuntu lucid?
<bambaz> ke te ocurre
<djnihil> se me cuelga todo el rato!
<SherokiX> Today is Prickle-Prickle, the 27th day of The Aftermath in the YOLD 3176
<SherokiX> lun nov 15 00:22:17 CET 2010
<bambaz> algo mas especifico?
<SherokiX> (en españa)
<SherokiX> por lo que creo que piro a dormitar!
<SherokiX> hasta mañana!
<djnihil> ahora mismo me acabo de recuperar de un cuelgue!
<SherokiX> que dice dmesg?
<SherokiX> djnihil: ?
<cousteau> haces algo antes de que se te cuelgue?
<albert> Hola a todos
<SherokiX>  /whois todos
<SherokiX> no existe el apodo o canal
<SherokiX> xD
<albert> alguien sabe como reconfigurar el teclado en ubuntu?..tengo 1 problema en el teclado de diley
<albert> delay...y esto paso cuando estaba usando el ubuntu..ahora cada vez q presiono 1 tecla tarda en escribirla un segundo
<SherokiX> en consola sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup console-common
<SherokiX> lo dicho piro a camita
<SherokiX> hasta mañana
<alvaro> tengo una Compag mini
<albert> jaja...sheroki..voy a probar si funca..espero q si
<alvaro> y no logro cocectarme a red
<albert> muchas gracias desde ya
<djnihil> costeau
<djnihil> cousteau
<alvaro> y lspci Network controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<SherokiX> alvaro: es posible que hasas activado la opcion de accessibilidad para eliminar pulsaciones repetidas
<SherokiX> uis
<SherokiX> me confrundí de nick
<cousteau> djnihil: y bien?
<djnihil> pues se me cuelga sobre todo cuando tengo firefox abierto
<djnihil> pero en general siempre
<cousteau> usando flash?
<djnihil> mmm
<djnihil> no
<djnihil> no necesariamente esta flash corriendo
<cousteau> RAM? CPU? SWAP?
<djnihil> un momento
<djnihil> te digo
<alvaro> sherokix, como
<SherokiX> perdona alvaro: me equivoqué de nick
<djnihil> RAM: 3
<djnihil> 6
<djnihil> 8
<djnihil> no mas
<djnihil> perdon
<djnihil> eso eran valores para CPU
<djnihil> RAM suele estar al 18%
<cousteau> 3... 8... 6...
<djnihil> SWAP
<djnihil> nada
<cousteau> digo que cuánta RAM tienes, qué CPU, y cuánto tienes de swap
<SherokiX> temperatura?
<SherokiX> dmesg a ver si tienes errores de disco en algun sistema de ficheros o en el espacio de intercambio?
<SherokiX> o algun dispositivo que no funcione correctamente
<djnihil> a ver poco a poco
<djnihil> este pc me lo han donado
<djnihil> y no se ni que microprocesador tiene
<djnihil> alguna forma de verlo?
<djnihil> en cuanto a la temp
<SherokiX> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<djnihil> desde la bios e ido mirando
<albert> sheroki...no funciono
<SherokiX> cat /proc/meminfo
<djnihil> y suele estar de los 40º para arriba
<albert> siguo con el problema de delay en el otro usuario
<SherokiX> albert: uptime?
<CuriousX> para saber la temperatura del disco duro ---> sudo apt-get install hddtemp ; sudo hddtemp -n /dev/sda
<SherokiX> albert: es posible que hayas activado la opcion de accessibilidad para eliminar pulsaciones repetidas
<albert> como?...tengo problema de q cuando qiero escribir 1 letra..tarda 1 cierto tiempo y escribe
<albert> no..xq cuadno tengo apretado se repiten
<albert> pasando ese tiempo de delay en el q escribe
<SherokiX> hay una opcion que añade un delao para que si dejas la tecla apretada se repita, pero si le das varias veces rapido solo la escriba una vez
<djnihil> cousteau
<albert> mmm...no creo..pero voy a fijarme eso
<SherokiX> para info sobre temperaturas, batería, etc... acpi -V
<SherokiX> pero lo primero yo creo que sería mirar el dmesg
<djnihil> tengo intel pentium 4 3GHz
<cousteau> bien, no está mal
<cousteau> ram?
<albert> lo arregle..tenia seleccionado teclas lentas xD Ugh
<djnihil> MemTotal: 1026420 kB
<albert> nose como se activo..:S..pero se activo :S..bueno..os dejo tranqilos..gracias sheroki nuevamente x tu ayuda
<cousteau> 1 GB... bueno, no es mucho pero no está mal
<albert> saludos
<SherokiX> de nada
<SherokiX> buenas noches
<djnihil> pues ese es mi pc
<cousteau> djnihil: podría ser (a mí me ha pasado) que la SWAP se active, y eso hace que todo vaya más lento
<cousteau> !swappiness
<kubot> La swap es la memoria virtual de Linux, una extensión a la RAM en el disco duro. No conviene tener más de 1 GB de swap. Para reducir su uso y que el sistema vaya más rápido, ver: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Minimizar_el_uso_del_swap
<djnihil> pues voy a mirar este enlace a ver si mi pc se mejora
<SherokiX> a mi se me conjelaba el sistema cada 4 ó 5 minutos
<SherokiX> y era la unidad de cd que estaba estropeada
<SherokiX> dabe errores ide
<SherokiX> nosequé de no-sense.... etc
<djnihil> he modificado el swap a 10
<djnihil> probare a ver q tal sale
<djnihil> pero de todas formas
<djnihil> podrias orientarme a ver q tengo
<djnihil> q hacer para descartar otras cosas?
<cousteau> la próxima vez que se te cuelgue, échale un vistazo al dmesg
<CuriousX> tambien es importante la informacion de "messages"
<newby93> señores me voy a jugar  al call of duty a la xbox
<newby93> adios
<CuriousX> have fun =)
<djnihil> hola
<djnihil> acabo de reiniciar porque se me habia colgado de nuevo
<ikatza_> joder
<ikatza_> el segundo cuelgue en 10 minutos!
<ikatza_> necesito ayuda!
<ikatza_> me pasa sobretodo cuando inicio firefox
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-07
<root____2> alguien me podria ayudar
<root____2> lo que pasa es que hice un codigo para metasploit pero no se donde agregarlos para echarlo andar en msfconsole
<Luis_> buenas noches algun editor similar al dreamweaver para ubuntu que soporte frame
<Luis_> kompozer no soporta
<Yukiteru> prueba aptana o alguno con soporte completo webkit
<charo> es mucho el gasto de electricidad si suspendo mi pc de sobremesa en lugar de apagarlo?
<sergi_valles> hola buenas noches
<Morell> charo, interesante pregunta.. nunca has probado?
<CrOnOs2000> no deberia ser mucho el gasto para eso esta la energy star pero claro que va a ser mayor que apagar
<charo> creo que la he cagado... tengo un solo usuario que es charo, el cual tenia una clave... no habia definido la clave root y antes que me acordara de eso he dejado sin privilegios al user charo, por lo que ahora no tengo acceso root :S
<CrOnOs2000> puedes entrar siempre en modo recuperacion y cambiar las cosas
<charo> pero no hay contraseña root ni nada
<dzup> charo sudo su y pon la clave de charo
<charo> dzup, ese es el problema
<charo> no puedo
<CrOnOs2000> no importa
<CrOnOs2000> modo recuperacion te manda modo 1 usuario con acceso root
<dzup> entonces bootea en single user
<charo> enserio O.o
<charo> y la seguridad?
<charo> cualquiera q lo sepa puede entrar
<charo> :s
<charo> igualmente lo hare
<charo> gracias
<dzup> la seguridad es inexistente, si tienes acceso fisico tienes acceso total
<CrOnOs2000> si tienen acceso fisico a tu maquina no hay seguridad que sirva :D
<charo> :s
<charo> cifrado de HD?
<charo> eso tampoco?
<CrOnOs2000> bueno puedes encriptar
<charo> algo es algo
<CrOnOs2000> si pero eso en general son los datos que al fin y al cabo es lo que importa
<charo> creo que la proxima instalacion dce ubuntu activare esa opcion :p
<dzup> no ocupas ...puedes cifrar a tu antojo
<charo> puedo cifrar el hd completo ahora?
<CrOnOs2000> truecrip si no me equivoco en el nombre es el que mas me gusta
<charo> buscando..
<dzup> desde ahora o desde ahora antes o desde ahora despues, ya tienes instalado el sistema operativo
<charo> voy al modo de recuperacion... gracias :D
<dzup> hmm pero sabra como bootear single user mode?, q1ue tenga suerte heh
<CrOnOs2000> bueno normalmente es una de las opciones que te deja grub dzup
<CrOnOs2000> dzup, oye tu usas unity ?
<charo> ni modo, no puedo entrar... intente con Esc, F8, y nada.. ademas no muestra el grub
<charo> :s
<CrOnOs2000> shift
<charo> hmmm reinicio
<dzup> no, i use freebsd
<dzup> no unity here still
<dzup> ohh ...perdon, estoy en -es heh,
<dzup> no unity aqui, uso bsd :p
<CrOnOs2000> acabo de actualizar desde lts y al principio parecia prometedor pero ya empezo a hacer cosas raras :(
<dzup> como cual?
<charo> CrOnOs2000, dzup muchas gracias :D
<dzup> c haro: paswd
<CrOnOs2000> aparentemente algunas ventanas no salen en primer plano y algunas apps se quedan trabadas, ejemplo abrir banshee y configuraciones no aparece la ventana y simplemente se queda sin responder
<CrOnOs2000> nada critico pero si molesto
<charo> CrOnOs2000, gnome-shell?
<dzup> perdon dale un cat /etc/passwd y fijate si tu user charo pertenece a el grupo mismos que root, si no adicionalos, y passswd charo, cambia la passwd
<charo> ok
<CrOnOs2000> charo, no unity en el nuevo 11.10
<charo> CrOnOs2000, espero que lo pulan mejor, por ejemplo de la nada desaparecen las decoraciones de ventana, y tengo que darle un compiz --replace
<charo> dzup, root esta en 0 y charo en 1000
<charo> como puedo hacer un sistema seguro, incluso accediendo fisicamente? SELinux?
<dzup> hmm mira en bsd para acerte root deverias estar eh grupo wheel, en linux, devo ir me a linux para decir o que alguien te diga que pueda hacerte un cat del /etc/passwd | grep $USER   para que compares, si estaria diferente adicionalo con groupadd ... que esten iguales, para cuando creas que todo esta ok, antes de reboot haz un pass $USER  y cambia las passwd para que todo en sudo vaya 100%
<dzup> groupadd addgroup,  como se ejecute en linux
<charo> ok
<CrOnOs2000> si parece que falta bastante trabajo
<charo> seria groupadd wheel charo
<dzup> si, pero wheel no sirve en linux ...seria grupo root y otros mas ...no recuerdo en ubuntu
<charo> ok, seria root, optical, video, etc
<charo> ahi veo
<dzup> linux es un relajo, diferencia en distro a distro, el mas acertado unix-like linux es rh o centos
<dzup> pero debian derivados, es un relajo su userland
<CrOnOs2000> bueno todo depende  dzup si varia pero todo lo basado en debian debe ser muy parecido
<charo> yo estoy esperando que debian se pase a gtk 3 y gnome shell completamente, asi puedo usar unico engine que no compila para nada jejej
<CrOnOs2000> creo que simplemente encriptando tu maquina o datos deberia ser suficiente segura tu maquina charo
<dzup> corecto ...linux no es "wheeling" ,  como se dice, es mas bien tipo windows ... "rooting" filosofia
<dzup> ... y eso es mas bien dependiendo con el linux usado, algunos rh ejem centos son mas wheeling
<CrOnOs2000> en todo caso lo importante charo es que sepas que consideras una maquina segura y de ahi estoy seguro hay diferentes formas de lograrlo
<dzup> una maquina segura 100% no existe porque hubo una persona que invento que sabe como quebrarla
<charo> CrOnOs2000, tambien podria bloquear el acceso al bios en el lap, asi no pueden bootear
<CrOnOs2000> charo, si podrias pero lo importante es saber con que sientes que es suficiente, por ejemplo si alguien tiene bios bloqueado simplente sacas el disco y lo instalas en otro lado
<CrOnOs2000> incluso hay gabinetes que pueden detectar si han sido abiertos y tomar medidas, para mi uso personal encriptar es suficiente no me importa si alguien mas usa mi maquina mientras no tenga acceso a mis datos
<dzup> ...aun uses fingernail tecnnologia siemopre existira alguien que te flasheara tu huella digital del bios o memoria y insertara una copia limpia y poidra reiniciar tu pc y ver tu pornografia infantil, a menos que lo que q
<charo> CrOnOs2000, si, puede ser... pero mientras mas le cueste entrar mejor..
<charo> fingerprint
<dzup> guardas sea cuantas de banco o algo que sea muy muy interezante podrias seguramente comprar un usb y llevartelo con tu contenido donde vayas
<dzup> ...si dejas tu pc ahi con muchas artimañas segun tu ocultas, el que se siente fisicamente enfrente de tu pc podra ver que clase de porno vez
<dzup> como digo, nada es seguro ni siquiera lo que escribes ahora mismo pues tu E_THERNET MAC address ha sdo grabada por los logs del irc, punto.
<CrOnOs2000> si bueno si hablamos de seguridad seria hay varias cosas que se pueden usar usualmente incluyen hardware y software, pero aparte de un ejercicio teorico que posibilidad real hay de que alguien se tome la molestia de penetrar tu maquina fisicamente
<dzup> ni tu famoso TOR es seguro ...pues si alguien esta en medio, puede registrar tu MAC address y ninguna mac es lña misma a menos que sepas como la camuflajas
<dzup> big brother te esta mirando.
<CrOnOs2000> pues claro solo haz una busqueda en google estos dias
<dzup> se les conoce como "regulaciones" de un sistema conocido como secretaria de comunicaciones y transportes
<CrOnOs2000> hace unos años todo parecia mas anonimo ahora sabe en que colonia y calle vives gracias al indexado de direcciones ip y mac
<charo> mierda... el porno!! xD
<dzup> uhh que miedo, eres hacker de anonymous, la gran cosa mas pendeja organizacion que puedas pertenecer, que te permiten usar un slang pero que se sabe de donde eres y cual es tu mac, huy que miedo heh
<dzup> aca en veracruz mexico secuestraron a un poendejo anonymous proactivista contra narcos, porque el m* pensaba que con solo pertenecer a esos flooders hiban a dar miedo, pero sabes que? lo secuestraron y hasta que sus padres  y su "comunidad" imploraron perdon lo dejaron libre para que dijera un mensaje ...lol vamos que clase de crankers son?
<CrOnOs2000> bueno la unica cosa que tienen en su favor es que son muchos :D y cuesta dinero perseguir legalmente a tanta gente asi que aunque tienen nada de anonimo la posibilidad de consecuencias es dividida
<Crashbit> dzup: los logs del irc no graban la MAC de tu ethernet, si a caso, la del router
<Crashbit> dzup: hasta donde se, la MAC de la ethernet se pierde cuando se pasa por un router ipv4
<dzup> Crashbit: algo es algo
<Crashbit> mediante el protocolo tcp/ip
<dzup> sabiendo donde estas osea donde te conectas en que estado y enque barebone ...de ahi ya es profit
<dzup> yo te aseguro que si yo soy parte del barebond de tu estado, doy contigo
<CrOnOs2000> bueno yo normalmente asumo que no hay privacia en el internet
<dzup> ...todo esta registrado, hasta cuando registras la garantia de tu nueva flamante pc, das datos tuyos y entonces el MAC de tu ethernet ya se ligo en ti
<dzup> y cuando conectas ya saben a que red conectas y tu ethernet card mac address ligada a ti saben hasta que pinche banco usaste para escribir tu cheque para pagarla :p
<CrOnOs2000> siempre puedes hacer una vpn y usar un proxy pero de igual forma en algun momento hay que confiar
 * dzup por eso nunca usa sus laptops (sin modificacion) hacer cosas ilegales
<CrOnOs2000> bueno un gusto chatear con ustedes, nos vemos
<dzup> Crashbit: pero logico ...si me permitieran estar entre el isp y internet, osea un agente o algo asi, es demaciado facil encontrar al *
<dzup> y lo mejor es que no soy, porque con mi conocimiento actual abria una internet peor! pues no sabria localizafr a los mpedos mlol
<cristhian> hola! tengo un problemiriilla. Resulta que cambie unas opciones en mi cuenta como administrador. Y ahora el tipo no me me reconoce la contraseña que tengo para modificar las cosas. Alguien me puede ayudar?
<Mario_> Hola, puedo usar apt y el software center o debo usar solo uno?
<juchipilo> no se pueden usar los dos al mismo tiempo
<juchipilo> te bloquea
<xangua> Mario_: puedes usar lo que quieras ;)
<xangua> pero claro como dijeron es mejor usar uno a la vez, no los dos al mismo tiempo ;)
<cristhian> ta, ta bien. Mario llega después que yo, y a mi me ignoran... snif, snif
<Mario_> ok, es que me gustaba usar aptitude (cuando lo tenia) pero ya que esta el GUI a veces me dan ganas tambien.
<Mario_> no se si ambos manejen bien lo de las dependencias, alguno metodo es mejor que otro?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<cristhian> intente entrar en el modo de recuperación para ver si podía poner una nueva contraseña como root pero no me deja. me dice algo como: "error en el intento de autenticación" "contraseña no cambiada"
<cristhian> cric....cric...cric.....
<Mario_> cristhian los que están no saben y los que saben estan idle. Digo yo.
<Mario_> cuando entras haces sudo pawwd y da error?
<xangua> y para qué activas la cuenta de root en ubuntu para empezar jum :/
<cristhian> para cambiar la contraseña
<cristhian> mario, me da el error despues de teclear la contraseña
<Mario_> no me ha pasado, no se me ocurre nada.
<cristhian> es raro, he buscado en internet y no encuentro ninguna solución
<Mario_> has cambiado algo? talvez tu cuenta no esta en sudoers y no puedes usar sudo. Puedes usar sudo con otros comandos?
<cristhian> todo me empezó a pasar cuando cambié opciones del usuario.
<cristhian> em... creo que si
<Mario_> prueba que puedes usar sudo. tambien, justo despues de intentar cambiar la clave, revisa los logs a ver.
<Mario_> creo que en syslog debería salir el error.
<cristhian> pa... y como reviso eso¿
<cristhian> ?
<Mario_> no estoy en ubuntu ahora pero intenta more /var/los/syslog
<Mario_> log no los
<Mario_> en consola claro
<Mario_> o terminal, no recuerdo como se llama
<cristhian> de las 2 formas
<Mario_> me refiero al nombre del programa en ubuntu español.
<Mario_> usa sudo passwd root a ver que pasa.
<cristhian> me salta: [sudo] password for cristhian
<cristhian> o margot!! que querrá decir?!
<chilicuil> cristhian: debes escribir la contraseña del usuario cristhian
<cristhian> ahhh.... me parecía
<cristhian> que hdp
<cristhian> no me la aceptó
<cristhian> "sorry, try again"
<cristhian> es como si me hubiera cambiado o borrado mi clave automaticamente
<Mario_> oh oh.
<cristhian> ............ nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!11
<Mario_> que habrás hecho. puedes cambiar tu clave? sudo passwd
<cristhian> snif, snif, snif!!!.... buuuuuuaaaaaaaa........... y ahora que hago??!! Dios... tengo taquicardia!
<cristhian> eso probé pero no puede, me salto "error en la autenticación" o algo así
<Mario_> bueno, siempre puedes reinstalar.
<cristhian> ............ me corto las pelotas con plasticina
<Mario_> a menos que sea un servidor de trabajo.
<Mario_> y en settings del usuario no puedes cambiar la clave?
<cristhian> y yo que se. No probé. No se como se hace
<cristhian> uhhh
<cristhian> para
<cristhian> .... creo que lo arregle
<cristhian> ...
<cristhian> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cristhian> plas plas plas plas!!! (obación)..........
<cristhian> ehhhhhhhhhh!! Uruguay nomaaaaa!!
<cristhian> Gracias gente!!! Ya lo arreglé. Gracias por la onda Mario
<Mario_> de nada
<Mario_> pregunta tonta, puedo instalar ubuntu en un pendrive? n me refiero a un live pen drive, eso lo tengo, una copia del iso en un pen, lo que quiero es instalarlo y podr modificar todos los archivos.
<xangua> solo lo instalas en el usb y ya, como una instalación normal
<xangua> ;)
<Mario_> ok, mañana lo hago con el nuevo 11.10
<Mario_> por eso es que me dió error cuando quise actualizarlo, era un live iso no una instalación normal.
<Mario_> que bueno está esto http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<Alkon> hola, necesito ayuda con el codec libavcodec.so.52, alguien sabe si fue eliminado en el update 11.10?
<fzeta> Saludos habitantes de la Red, buenos días;-)
 * xoan buenas
<muay-guy> Hola, tengo una duda...acabo de pasar de ubuntu 10.04 a 11.04 pero mi version de python sigue siendo 2.6.5... no deberia ser 2.7?
<danielfcc> saludos, alguien me podria ayudar con el tema de touchpad?
<danielfcc> estoy en una toshiba satellite l505d y con la distro ubuntu 11.10
<pinita> hola
<trosky> buenas
<trosky> trades
<fosco__> buenas
<palmagro>  /j #cultureplex
<Jakeukalane> hola, ayer me dejó de funcionar simultáneamente el touchpad del laptop y el ratón usb mientras estaba jugando a un juego llamado Lugaru (en el que sólo se utiliza el USB), es extraño puesto que el touchpad funciona perfectamente antes de entrar en la sesión y en sesiones ccreadas expresamente para comprobar el funcionamiento. el ratón USB funciona perfectamente en otros ordenadores, mientras que el touchpad funciona "a ve
<Jakeukalane> ces". envío la salida del dmesg que tiene la entrada "usb" (también lo he probado con un USB live y el ratón del touchpad funciona bien pero si conecto el ratón USB deja automáticamente de funcionar ambos)
<Jakeukalane> http://pastebin.com/bXZb2pd2
<Jakeukalane> alguien puede ayudarme?
<valeroju> #juegos
<muay-guy> hola,... estoy tratando de reinstalar python2.7 pero me devuelve este error http://paste.ubuntu.com/731302/
<muay-guy> hoy hice un upgrade a ubuntu 11.04 y creo q puede ser algo con los repos pero no se como solucionarlo
<mimecar> muay-guy: de donde salen esos paquetes *-debian?
<mimecar> ¿has añadido repositorios que no son de ubuntu?
<muay-guy> mimecar, si, de opera y alguna otra cosa,..ya no recuerdo
<mimecar> pon el contenido de tu sources.list en pastebin
<muay-guy> mimecar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/731308/
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> para que actualice el listado de programas
<mimecar> después sudo apt-get install python
<mimecar> pero python lo tienes instalado seguro, o te has quedado sin medio sistema
<muay-guy> hasta ahora funciona...pero quiero usar python2.7 para algunas cosas...y el q instale lo instale mal...asi q no tiene algunos paquetes q necesito como bz2
<mimecar> podrás instalar la versión de python que tiene los repositorios
<joshua____> Hola
<mimecar> natty lleva python 2.7 de serie
<joshua____> alguien ha instalado oracle xe en ubuntu 11.10?
<muay-guy> mimecar, ?? cuando me meto en la consola de python me dice q es la version 2.6.5
<mimecar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/python
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<muay-guy> hice un upgrade
<mimecar> un upgrade de...?
<muay-guy> de 10.04
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones de la 11.04?
<muay-guy> si
<mimecar> si lo tienes actualizado debes tener la 2.7
<mimecar> el primer pastebin que has puesto indica que hay errores en tu sistema
<mimecar> python : Depends: python2.7 (>= 2.7.1-1~) but it is not going to be installed
<mimecar> ¿pasastes de la 10.04 a la 10.10 primero?
<muay-guy> mimecar, si
<mimecar> ¿que te devuelve sudo apt-get install python?
<muay-guy> python is already the newest version.   0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> ¿que módulo necesitas con python 2.7?
<muay-guy> bz2 y no se cual mas porq cuando estoy en la shell de python si escribo un comando y lo quiero repetir luego con la flecha hacia arriba me aparecen caracteres raros
<muay-guy> caracteres raros = ^[[A
<mimecar> ¿has instalado el módulo bz2?
<arp-> que necesitas ejecutar en python?
<muay-guy> si entro con el comando "python" y hago un import bz2 no tengo problemas
<muay-guy> pero si entro con python2.7 me dice q no esta
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado python 2.7?
<muay-guy> el problema es q tengo las dos versiones de cuando usaba 10.04
<mimecar> tu sistema dice que tienes el 2.6
<muay-guy> mimecar, lo habia descargado y compilado pero no recuerdo como
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no puedes usar esa versión
<mimecar> tienes que usar la que tiene el sistema
<muay-guy> mimecar, el sistema no podra usar la version q yo quiera para sus cosas internas... pero deberia ser posible trabajar con 2.7 si quiero desarrollar algo
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> tienes puesta una versión 2.7 en un estado indeterminado
<mimecar> los módulos están instalados en la 2.6
<arp-> fa..
<mimecar> entre la 2.6 y la 2.7 no hay diferencias grandes que te obliguen a usar la 2.7
<cousteau> muay-guy, ^[[A suena a que has pulsado la tecla "arriba" y se ha intentado imprimir la secuencia de escape
<arp-> si
<arp-> pero acordate, las librerias en python son un lio
<muay-guy> entonces solo una de las versiones con los modulos q necesito?
<arp-> los conflictos entre versiones
<cousteau> ...ehm, sí, vale... lo acababas de decir
<mimecar> muay-guy: ¿para que necesitas usar la 2.7?
<muay-guy> porq empece a trabajar dentro de un virtualenv y me entere a mitad del proyecto q habia instalado python2.7 mal
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, algunas diferencias hay
<mimecar> cousteau: hay, pero que sea algo crítico...
<muay-guy> no recuerdo cual pero alguna de las apps de django que uso necesita 2.7
<cousteau> no sé si python2.7 está en repos, es instalable, y no entra en conflicto con 2.6
<cousteau> pero si es así, bastará con instalar py2.7, y cuando quieras el 2.7 haces `python2.7` y cuando quieras el normal haces `python2.6` o `python`
<mimecar> si la 11.04 tiene python 2.7, tendrás que hacer que el sistema se instale
<mimecar> muay-guy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<muay-guy> creo q la nueva version de unittest la utiliza
<muay-guy> mimecar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/731342/
<mimecar> según la web de ubuntu, 11.04 = python 2.7
<mimecar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/python
<mimecar> no se la razón de que no lo tengas
<muay-guy> mimecar, creo q es porq yo la compile manualmente (mal)
<mimecar> la versión que has compilado no existe para el sistema
<mimecar> no está en la base de datos de apt
<muay-guy> quiero removerla pero no puedo
<mimecar> no se lo que has compilado
<muay-guy> como puedo saber donde esta instalada python2.7?
<cousteau> which python2.7
<muay-guy> ok esta en /usr/local/bin  ...existe la posibilidad de q la remueva con ese dato?
<mimecar> no se si quitarlo hará que te actualice python
<cousteau> también tendrás que quitar lo que esté en /usr/local/lib y/o /usr/local/share
<cousteau> ...sólo lib
<muay-guy> mimecar, pero si lo quito y lo instalo con apt-get install python2.7
<cousteau> qué te da esto?   ls /usr/local/bin
<cousteau> es muy largo?
<mimecar> muay-guy: el sistema al buscar las actualizaciones te tiene que poner python 2.7
<muay-guy> cousteau, no es muy largo pero alli estan python, python2.7 y python2.7-config
<cousteau> sólo esos 3? bueno, supongo que habrá que quitarlos
<cousteau> cómo lo compilaste? tienes aún el source? podrías hacer   sudo make uninstall
<muay-guy> cousteau, make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<cousteau> aww :(
<cousteau> tiene un INSTALL o un README? a lo mejor hay instrucciones
<muay-guy> a ver a ver...
<mimecar> muay-guy: has ido por el camino más complicado
<muay-guy> si, maldito el momento q me baje ese paquete
<mimecar> algo de la actualización de ubuntu no te ha funcionado
<muay-guy> cousteau, en el readme no aparecen instrucciones para desinstalarlo
<cousteau> vaya...
<mimecar> tampoco tiene mucho efecto que tengas ese paquete compilado instalado
<mimecar> el sistema no lo va a usar por defecto
<cousteau> pues supongo que será borrando a mano lo de /usr/local/bin y lo de /usr/local/lib
<mimecar> cousteau: si no tiene mucho cuidado con eso puede dañar el sistema
<cousteau> "lo de" me refiero a "lo que tenga "python2.7" en el nombre"
<cousteau> mimecar, además, si es de /usr/local no es tan importante, no se dañan cosas del sistema
<muay-guy> mimecar, aca justamente estoy en un punto q creo delicado... estoy en /usr/bin y haciendo ls -l | grep python  encuentro lo siguiente http://paste.ubuntu.com/731360/
<mimecar> muay-guy: no tenías que estar dentro de /usr/local/bin ?
<muay-guy> si, modifique el .bashrc para q solo me muestre el nombre del directorio y no el fullpath
<mimecar> no hagas nada que ponga a python 2.7 como versión por defecto en tu sistema
<mimecar> si está mal instalado como dices, el resultado no sería bueno con la versión compilada
 * Inframundo adeus
<bendroide> sean websmaster responsables
<bendroide> http://www.guatemala.gob.gt/busqueda.php/%27onmouseover=%27%22%3E%3C/title%3E%3Cscript%3Ealert%28SHH%29%3C/script%3E%27%22%3E%3Cmarquee%3E%3Ch1%3Exss%20%20by%20bendroide%20Ni%20seguridad%20en%20las%20calles%20ni%20en%20la%20web,%20carajo%3C/h1%3E%3C/marquee%3E%3C/div%3E%3Cdiv%20style=%22display:block;z-index:777;position:absolute;%20top:115px;%20left:185px;%22%3E%3Cimage%20src=%22%3C/div%3E%3Cdiv%20style=%22display:block;z-ind
<milko> hola!
<milko> hola, tengo problemas con los drivers de Nvidia que vienen con Ubuntu 11.10
<milko> basicamente es cuando quiero usar dos monitores
<milko> lanza un error que dice que el modo es no soportado al iniciar sesion
<milko> y ademas el nautilus aparece como con la UI vieja
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-08
<sopadisfuncional> Hola, es una pregunta Kubuntu, pero tal vez alguien sepa. Pregunta. En KDE el tema Aire perdió la transparencia en el panel y ahora no me deja configurar los colores, etc. Les pasó?
<Leo_> hjmhn
<Leo_> nbmn
<Leo_> bmjbhjm
<Leo_> bnm hbjmnhbhj
<fosco_> muy bien Leo_ ahora ya solo falta que te aprendas las vocales
<Leo_> decis?
<mrbean> hola acabo de instalar 11.10 en un pendrive de 4GB y al entrar me dijo que solo tengo 114MB libres. Ya vi que se puede instalar en un pendrive y que 4GB no es nada.
<mrbean> mejor me devuelvo al iso. Chao.
<cristo> muy buenas necesito ayuda para actualizar xubuntu 9.04
<cristo> no me deja actualizarle nada por que es?
<xangua> porque ya no está soportado desde hace más de un año
<xangua> !eol | cristo
<kubot> cristo: Fin de vida (end of life) es el momento en que las actualizaciones de seguridad y el soporte para una version de Ubuntu se termina.
<cristo> uy que mal
<cristo> es que las nuevas no andan bien en esta maquina que estoy usando
<cristo> probe la 8.04 y no me andubo bien
<xangua> 8.04 no es más nuevo que 9.04 :/
<cristo> ya lo se pero no tiene mas soporte?
<cristo> por ser lts?
<xangua> la última lts con soporte hasta el 2013 es 10.04
<cristo> nombre esa se arrastra en la pc
<xangua> 8.04 ya no está soportado tampoco
<xangua> puedes probar lubuntu/lxde, usa menos recursos que xfce
<xangua> !lubuntu | cristo
<kubot> cristo: Lubuntu es un proyecto para crear una versión de Ubuntu usando el entorno LXDE. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristo> es una lastima por que cada vez en vez de ser para equipos de pocos recursos pide mas!!!
<xangua> como te dije lubuntu no pide mucho
<cristo> si pero no tiene las herramientas aun de xubuntu
<cristo> esta en inicio
<cristo> que mal :/
<xangua> no se a que te refieres
<cristo> que es muy experimental aun
<xangua> pues ya es parte 'oficial' de la familia
<xangua> a partir de 11.10
<cristo> yo tengo la 11.04
<cristo> y no me convence
<cristo> pero bueno gracias probare alguna otra muchas gracias xangua
<Marttin> Esos
<wero> k onda soy nuevo en esto me podian ayudar  el problema es que al poner una pelicula en pantalla completa se ve mal solo puedo verla en pantalla mediana
<n-iCe> algo como Connectify ?
<n-iCe> conocen, quiero compartir mi conexión de internet
<alejandro> hola
<rdario> hola
<chrono1987> ho
<chrono1987> :O
<chrono1987> This is Ubuntu channel
<chrono1987> This is the first time I ever use IRC
<chrono1987> ahh
<chrono1987> todo esto es en español
<chrono1987> :O
<chrono1987> xD
<valeroju> sip aparentemne si es en españo chrono
<NaN> alguien sabe si es posible usar el estilo de barras que tiene el gnome-terminal (gnome3) para otros programas?
<fzeta> iep perlas! buenos días ..
 * xoan buenas
<juanjo> holaa
<javi> buenos dias
<juanjo> Ostias javi
<javi> ai alguien aparte de juanjo?
<juanjo> si yo
<juanjo> javi
<juanjo> per
<juanjo> haba
<juanjo> jajajaja
<juanjo> Xd
<juanjo> ?
<juanjo> Hay alguien hay?
<juanjo> ya se a ido
<juanjo> xamaka?
<milko> gente, tengo drivers de windows de una tarjeta wifi corriendo con Ndiswrapper
<milko> mi problema es que Ndiswrapper se ejecuta una vez yo inicie sesion
<milko> necesito que esa computadora este conectada a la red
<milko> incluso sin haber iniciado sesion
<sunos__> ssdd/bye
<julian__> buenos dias.
<julian__> batch file to create a daily date folder?
<julian__> corretico, hola..
<soco> hola buenos dias o tardes
<soco> es posible en la 11.10 hacer que gnome funcione de la misma forma que en las versiones anteriores?
<casa> soco, gnome 2 ya no esta soportado, pero hay un fork que se llama mate
<soco> casa: ok muchas gracias, o sea, que los tios de cannonical piensan dejar el unity como obligatirio
<jorge^> cuando inicias sesiom, eliges "ubuntu clasico"
<casa> soco, no es eso, es en todas las distros... es mas en debian acaba de llegar gnome 3
<soco> jorge^: que va, no funciona, quiero decir, los paneles aparecen pero, no hay forma de configurarlos
<casa> jorge^, ese ubuntu clasico esta bien lejos de lo que era antes
<soco> cierto
<jorge^> en realidad
<soco> casa: comparando hardy y jaunty con el 11.10 lo configurable que eran en ese aspecto...
<casa> si, lo se.. y debian lo era hace 1 dia jejeje aunque si me gusta gnome 3 y gnome shell, lo estoy instalando ahora en mi debian
<soco> casa: y "mate" esta en los repos o debo agregarlo ?
<soco> casa: pero de que debian hablas?
<casa> mate aun esta en desarrollo, vendra en la proxima version de linux mint
<casa> soco, es otra distribucion
<soco> casa: ah ok gracias
<soco> bueno ok tengan buenos dias
<Xago> hola amigos! Tengo una pregunta. Alguien conoce algún dispositivo que me permita interconectar hasta 10 tarjetas PCI o PCI-Express y que pasen a ser parte de un servidor?
<Xago> se entiende?
<julian__> Xago, mmmm busca en google. como pci expansion port... hace rato no busque algo parecido.
<Xago> gracias julian__
<Inframundo> porque sera que se me anda cerrando ultimamente el totem cuando reprodusco alguna pelicula....
<Inframundo> eso no se el porque sucede, solamente se que se cierra en un tiempo determinado, osea cuando me doy vuelta a volver al otro escritorio se cierra
<julian__>  es posible, mover archivos segun su fecha de modificacion?
<bario> sorpresa sorpresa este software para wine funciona mucho mejor que los mas concidos conversores de video para ubuntu, es una gran alternativa a lo poco bueno que ofrece ubuntu en esta materia: http://pcfreetime.com/screenshot.html
<arp-> ubuntu?
<arp-> ubuntu no hace todo el software de linux
<arp-> ...
<bario> ubuntu o linux viene casi a ser lo mismo
<arp-> no
<arp-> no es lo mismo
<arp-> ubuntu es una distrucion
<arp-> linux es un nucleo
<bario> para mi ubuntu es linux no tengo otro mejor referente que sea accesible al usuario final
<arp-> ahora.. si te limitas solo al repositorio de ubuntu.. bueh
<arp-> vas muerto en ciertas cosas
<arp-> si ubuntu te resume el concepto linux, es una lastima
<arp-> Ubuntu es un juguete en si
<arp-> si repositorio en general en sufifiente para complacer al usuario en practicamente todo
<arp-> pero bueh. si queres algo en particular, tenes que recurrir a cosas externas al reposiotrio
<julian__> arp-, podrias darme una vaga idea para mover archivos segun su fecha a una X carpeta..
<guampa> julian__: el comando find
<arp-> julian__, podrias hacerlo de varias formas
<arp-> Sincronizando o bien..
<arp-> buscando archivos x fecha y moviendolos
<bario> ya he recurrido a todo el listado de conversores para linux con o sin repositorios y ninguno es satisfactorio , dejan mucho que desear en calidady buen funcionamiento solo devede se salva es el mejor con diferencia
<arp-> a ver, que quers convertir?
<bario> archivos de las descargas directas lo habitual todo pasarlo a formatos de video standar xvid mp3 lo corriente
<arp-> ok
<arp-> probaste ffmpeg?
<bario> si y puse la -x en la configuracion en vez de la -e y no me funciona la gui
<arp-> y tenes la GUI ?
<bario> si pero no me va
<julian__> find /var/spool/asterisk/monitor/ -type f | xargs ls -l | grep jul
<julian__> tengo un problema con los archivos con espacios..
<pizzakiller> buenas alguien a instalado un scanner hp scanjet 8390?
<guampa> julian__: no le das a xargs todavia
<guampa> primero logra que find te tire los archivos de acuerdo a la restriccion de fecha que andas buscando
<bario> yo tengo una hp y uso en wifi desde ubuntu
<guampa> julian__: ademas muchas veces no necesitas pipear xargs desde find, find tiene -exec es mas rapido
<javier_Col> hola
<javier_Col> hola
<jesus> No me va el java en chromium, aparece este error
<Guest17729> IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTeaWeb 1.1.3(1.1.3-1ubuntu1))
<javier_Col> pues bajalo con firefox XD
<Guest17729> on firefox me va
<Guest17729> pero prefiero el chromium
<javier_Col> reporta el bug XD
<Guest17729> xd
<bario> guest 17729 por que no cambias el chromium por google chrome y asi compuebas si el plugin de java te va
<javier_Col> dime sabes como quiitar los bordes de ventana a los programas en gnome shell
<Guest17729> estoy en eso bario
<Guest17729> como entorno usas gnome-shell?
<bario> guest17729 ok a grandes males buenas soluciones
<javier_Col> si gnome-shell
<Guest17729> mm no se
<Guest17729> prueba a ver con el ubuntu-tweak
<Guest17729> a ver si puedes modificarlo a partir de ahi
<Guest17729> voy a porbar a hacer otra cosa a ver si me funciona tambien
<bario> un dato que me gustaria saber es cuales son las aplicaciones para wine mas usadas por los usauarios de ubuntu
<Guest17729> yo apostaria por los juegos
<Guest17729> mucha gente pregunta por wine por los juegos
<bario> salvando los juegos cuales serian las utilidades mas usadas para wine en ubuntu
<Guest17729> mm por cierto mismo error en chrome
<Guest17729> mm puede qe el autocad sea otra, o era, porqe ahora ya le han salido sustitutos posibles
<bario> guest17729 parto de la base que las aplicaciones mas usadas para wine en ubuntu serian aplicaciones gratuitas y autocad no lo es
<Guest17729> ah
<Guest17729> me referia tambien a las empresas qe usen ubuntu y esten relacionadas con ingenieria
<Guest17729> o en universidades
<Guest17729> porqe en mi carrera necesito el autocad
<Guest17729> y detesto trabajar en windows si no hay otro remedio
<bario> y yo en la mia el autobus
<Guest17729> mmm a ver otro programa de windows
<Guest17729> y qe sea gratuito... eso ya es mas jodido ajaj
<Inframundo> chicos porque la razon de que mi totem se cierra cuando lo cambio a pantalla completa. cuando quiero ver una serie o una pelicula?
<iuedch> cual es el canal de ubuntu offtopic?
<iuedch> cual es el canal de ubuntu offtopic?
<iuedch> a la mierda coin este lugar... antes era mejor ahora nadie habla y todo lo chingaron gracias a los bots esos y los moderadores pendejos hasta nuca putos!!!!!!!
<n0> hola
<pepebon> eo
<pepebon1> rrr
<pinita_> hola
<pinita_> tengo archivos de openoffice y cuando trato de abrirlo con  libreofice no sale nada
<mimecar> debería abrirlos sin problemas
<mimecar> el archivo tiene datos?
<pinita_> si
<pinita_> es que pase a ubuntu 11.10 y tiene es libreoffice como hago?
<arp-> podrias instalar openoffice tambien
<pinita_> mis archivos anteriores eran de openoffice
<pinita_> ya lo instale pero no lo veo
<mimecar> pinita_: libreoffice es openoffice con un par de modificaciones
<pinita_>  por eso yo se
<mimecar> ¿que tamaño tiene el archivo?
<pinita_> pero no me resuelve la lectura de mis archivos anteriores
<pepebon2> ei
<arp-> pepebon2 si?
<mimecar> ¿te salen todos los archivos sin datos?
<pinita_> si
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que esos archivos esten corruptod
<pinita_> dejame revisar bien los archivos a lo mejor estan corruptos
<pinita_> pienso igual
<pinita_> otra pregunta
<pinita_> cuando instalo openoffice solo se ve libreoffice
<mimecar> ubuntu no tiene openoffice
<mimecar> usa libreoffice
<badapple> hola
<badapple> =)
<badapple> tengo una preguntita .. entonces ... tengo un movíl de estos de orange si alguen los sabe Samsung S5260
<badapple> y no lo puedo conectar con USb
<mimecar> ¿haces que el móvil se identifique como una memoria usb?
<badapple> como lo hago ?
<mimecar> en el móvil activas esa opción
<mimecar> depende de cada terminal
<badapple> ahora lo voy a ver pero
<badapple> con windows 7 se conecta perfectamente ..
<mimecar> en el momento que se identifique como una memoria usb saldrá en Equipo
<badapple> oh.. gracias =)
 * unknwon Saludos!
<unknwon> Una pregunta: libservlet2.5-java es una actualización de confianza?
<mimecar> si está en los repositorios y no es un repositorio externo si
<nestor_> por qu estais qui
<nestor_> esto que es?
<nestor_> decimelo
<mimecar> para dar soporte
<^^ARcANgEL^^> hola cual es la sintaxis para compiar el contenido de una carpeta y pasarla a otra pero aparte de copiarla quiero remplazar los mismos archivos
<^^ARcANgEL^^> hola
<^^ARcANgEL^^> quien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> para eso puedes usar mc
<mimecar> que es un programa de consola
<cousteau> o mv
<cousteau> ah, copiar, había leído "compilar"
<^^ARcANgEL^^> bueno se que mv es para mover
<cousteau> ^^ARcANgEL^^, para copiar y "mezclar" contenidos, creo que con cp vale
<cousteau> cp -R
<^^ARcANgEL^^> pero para copiar y al mismo tiempo remplazar el contenido
<^^ARcANgEL^^> de una carpeta
<^^ARcANgEL^^> no se
<^^ARcANgEL^^> osea asi: cp -R carpeta   /carpeta/carpeta2
<cousteau> ^^ARcANgEL^^, quieres copiar carpeta A a carpeta B, que ya contiene una carpeta llamada igual que A, de forma que los archivos de la nueva A reemplacen a los de la antigua A con el mismo nombre si los hubiere?
<^^ARcANgEL^^> si
<^^ARcANgEL^^> lo que pasa es que en la carpeta donde los quiero copiar
<^^ARcANgEL^^> hay archivos que no tiene la otra
<cousteau> bien, supón que quieres copiar /foo/carpeta a /bar/carpeta mezclando
<^^ARcANgEL^^> entonces los que ya existen que los remplace
<^^ARcANgEL^^> y los que no solo los copie
<cousteau> pues con   cp -a /foo/carpeta /bar/
<cousteau> bastaría
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ok
<cousteau> (-a es parecido a -R pero conservando fechas de modificación; yo lo prefiero)
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ok
<cousteau> con eso se copiaría el contenido de /foo/carpeta dentro de /bar/carpeta
<cousteau> los archivos que están sólo en /bar/carpeta se conservan, los que están sólo en /foo/carpeta se copian, y los que están en ambas se actualizan
<carlos-ubuntu> hola, he utilizado el programa unetbootin para cargar una distro desde el discoduro y cargado en memoria, el problema ahora es que no puedo acceder a mi ubuntu normal
<carlos-ubuntu> desde el grub, en cualquier kernel instalado cuando le doy a intro, me pone que debo cargar el kernel primero
<carlos-ubuntu> :s
<carlos-ubuntu> alguna idea de como solucionarlo_
<carlos-ubuntu> ¿?
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<cousteau> carlos-ubuntu, espera, ¿dónde instalaste la distro? ¿en un pendrive?
<carlos-ubuntu> no no
<carlos-ubuntu> es una opcion del unetboting
<carlos-ubuntu> para arrancarlo desde el disco duro
<carlos-ubuntu> pero se carga en memoria al ejecutarlo
<cousteau> ah vale
<cousteau> ni idea, nunca lo había usado... pero prueba recuperando el grub
<carlos-ubuntu> el caso es que no puedo acceder a mi ubuntu instalado, en cualquier kernel de la lista me pone lo mesmo, load kernel first
<carlos-ubuntu> si, el grub si esta ahi
<carlos-ubuntu> pero de ahi no paso
<cousteau> ah...
<cousteau> si arrancas con un live cd, puedes ver tus archivos?
<carlos-ubuntu> estoy en cd live, voy a ver
<jorge^> tienes que arrancar tu linux con un live cd.. y una vez dentro aplicar el siguiente comando en una terminal: sudo update-grub
<carlos-ubuntu> en concreto linux mint 11 como cd live estoy usando
<carlos-ubuntu> es lo que tenia a mano
<carlos-ubuntu> seguro jorge?
<jorge^> seguro como que me llamo miguel
<carlos-ubuntu> mint@mint ~ $ sudo update-grub
<carlos-ubuntu> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<carlos-ubuntu> solo pasa eso
<cousteau> carlos-ubuntu, ni idea de cómo se hace en mint... tendrías que hacer algo de chroot antes... De todas formas, mira antes si están los archivos, sólo para ver que no ha pasado nada (no conozco esa opción de unetbootin)
<jorge^> no, tienes que iniciar el ubuntu que tienes instalado en tu pc desde un live cd...
<carlos-ubuntu> como???
<jorge^> cuando inicias con el cd, el menu aparece una opcion "boot from first hard disk"
<carlos-ubuntu> ok, entonces reinicio
<carlos-ubuntu> pero el grub ya lo tengo bien
<carlos-ubuntu> simpelmente que no puedo arrancar desde ningun kernel
<carlos-ubuntu> de la lista del grub
<jorge^> se supone que aplicando el comando que te dije, se arregla eso.
<cousteau> pero puedes ver los archivos o no?
<carlos-ubuntu> a ver
<cousteau> sólo para confirmar que siguen estando ahí
<carlos-ubuntu> alli estan si
<cousteau> ok, entonces... supongo que algo le habrá pasado al grub, probablemente que el UUID del disco haya cambiado o algo así
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<cousteau> Haz lo de Recuperar_GRUB
<carlos-ubuntu> mm
<jorge^> lo otro que podrias hacer es un chroot.
<jorge^> en el live cd que estas ahora, abrir una terminal
<jorge^> y montar la particion de tu ubuntu en algun lado
<jorge^> y aplicar
<jorge^> # chroot /ruta/disco /bin/bash
<jorge^> y luego
<jorge^> update-grub
<carlos-ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<carlos-ubuntu> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<carlos-ubuntu> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<carlos-ubuntu> /dev/sda2              13       24329   195312500    7  HPFS/NTFS
<carlos-ubuntu> /dev/sda3           24329       26274    15625216   83  Linux
<carlos-ubuntu> /dev/sda4           26274       60802   277344257    5  Extended
<cousteau> todo lo del chroot y el grub viene explicado en el link que he puesto
<jorge^> entonces que lo lea
<jorge^> :)
<carlos-ubuntu> cual es
<carlos-ubuntu> mi particion de ubuntu
<jorge^> supongo que /dev/sda3
<cousteau> carlos-ubuntu, usa un pastebin
<cousteau> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<carlos-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732460/
<cousteau> carlos-ubuntu, pues puede ser sda3 o sda6
<cousteau> ejecuta el comando   mount
<carlos-ubuntu> claro pero por eso tenia que identificar mi particion
<cousteau> probablemente sea sda3, que es la más pequeña
<cousteau> ¿tú te acuerdas de cuánto ocupaban / y /home?
<carlos-ubuntu> pue sla raiz 15 gb mas o menos, y home mas de 200 gb
<cousteau> bien, me cuadra... es sda3
<carlos-ubuntu> oki ;)
<omikron4> cousteau: a no ser que tenga el home y la raiz en la misma particion :)
<carlos-ubuntu> no
<carlos-ubuntu> he montado el 3
<cousteau> omikron4, entonces por qué dos particiones linux? (más la swap)
<cousteau> bue, me voy a cenar
<omikron4> cousteau: no se.. yo tengo dos particiones porque aun tengo tanto el 11.04 como el 11.10 podria alguien tener otro, como mandriva u opensuse
<carlos-ubuntu> win 7, ubuntu 10.04, y mint 11 como cd live
<carlos-ubuntu> gracias cousteau nos vmeos luego
<carlos-ubuntu> vemos
<carlos-ubuntu> mint@mint ~ $ sudo chroot /mnt
<carlos-ubuntu> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<carlos-ubuntu> :(
<jorge^> donde montaste la particion ?
<carlos-ubuntu> en /mnt
<jorge^> si vas a mnt
<jorge^> que hay ?
<jorge^> pegalo en pastebin
<carlos-ubuntu> ok
<carlos-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732468/
<jorge^> ah yap, entonces pon:
<jorge^> sudo su -
<jorge^> y luego:
<jorge^> chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<carlos-ubuntu> ok
<carlos-ubuntu> mint ~ # chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<carlos-ubuntu> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<jorge^> tu ubuntu es de 32 bits o 64 bits?
<jorge^> el que tienes instalado
<carlos-ubuntu> 64 tengo un amd
<jorge^> y el linux mint que boteaste es 32 o 64 ?
<mimecar> carlos-ubuntu: el live cd es de 64?
<carlos-ubuntu> no
<carlos-ubuntu> de 32
<mimecar> error
<carlos-ubuntu> jops
<jorge^> :p
<mimecar> tienes que usar uno de 64
<carlos-ubuntu> vaya, voy a ver si encuentro
<carlos-ubuntu> si tengo uno
<mimecar> usas un kernel similar?
<carlos-ubuntu> ?
<mimecar> no puedes usar por ejemplo una ubuntu 8.04 de 64 bits
<mimecar> si no tiene soporte de ext4
<jorge^> se desmayó
<julian__> COMO CAMBIo la fecha de creacion o modificacion de un archivo? o de varios?
<cossier> julian__: con el comando touch
<cossier> julian__: mas info , man touch
<julian__> cossier, ok. gracias
<julian__> touch -t 200808150000.00 -101-101-1314128966.31832.wav
<julian__> me saca error...
<julian__> :S
<mimecar> que error
<julian__> touch: formato de fecha inválido «-200808150000.00»
<julian__> he intentado varios tipos de formatos. y no doy con el que es..
<julian__> :S
<mimecar> ¿has mirado el manual?
<carlos-ubuntu> hola de nuevo
<julian__> mimecar, si señor.. toy leyendo.. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/es/man1/touch.1.html
<carlos-ubuntu> estoy en un live cd de ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<julian__> mimecar, ya di con mi problema..
<mimecar> que fallaba?
<julian__> no es la syntasis. la que esta mala.. el problema es que..
<julian__> los archivos.. tiene el guion.. en el nombre..
<julian__> como podria hacer? algunas comillas simples o algo?
<mimecar> usa "
<julian__> touch: opción inválida -- 1
<julian__> Pruebe `touch --help' para más información.
<julian__> nada. no funciono.
<carlosubuntu__> gracias a todos, era como deciais
<cossier> julian__: no usas el patron correctamente
<cossier> julian__: solo usa dos cifras para el año mes y dia
<julian__> stat -121-129-1311080117.60561.wav
<julian__> cossier, por ejemplo..  esto tambien me saca error.
<julian__> resulta que todos mis archivos empezan con el menos.. antes.
<cossier> julian__: ponlo entre comillas
<cossier> julian__: que fecha y hora quieres poner ?
<cossier> julian__: touch -t 0808150000 "archivo.mp3"
<julian__> cossier, error..
<julian__> :S
<cossier> julian__: que error ?
<julian__> touch: opción inválida -- 1
<julian__> Pruebe `touch --help' para más información.
<julian__> es por que el archivo se llama asi: -121-129-1311080117.60561.wav
<cossier> julian__: lo has puesto entre comillas
<cossier> julian__: touch -t 0808150000 "archivo.mp3"
<cesarito> hola
<cesarito> hola
<dev2> Mmmh..
<morfeo> alguien sabe de alguna herramienta para hacer diagramas der, de clases y casos de uso_
<pepebon2> tttt
<lgaa> http://softwarelibre.ucr.ac.cr/node/283
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-09
<Itxshell> http://streaming.ucr.ac.cr:8000/tecol.ogg  TECOL en vivo desde Costa Rica
<champ> hola a todos...alguien me puede ayudar...tengo un problema..no me puedo conectar a msn por empathy
<dabor> champ, que error te da? lo configuraste bien?
<champ> no me da un error....simplemente no de conecta...
<alvaro> holas
<alvaro> alguien en linea?
<Invitado34> yo
<redcat> hola buenas
<redcat> alguien por ahi
<redcat> tengo una dificultad con emesene
<redcat> e incluso con kmeess
<redcat> no puedo iniciar sesion en mi correo
<redcat> seria problema de windows live
<unknwon> Yo te recomiendo que uses Pidgin.
<unknwon> Hace poco me sucedió lo mismo.
<redcat> si esta bien raro
<unknwon> E intenté con Pidgin y aiós problemas.
<unknwon> Adiós*
<redcat> no termina de cargarse
<unknwon> Si, lo mismo me sucedió.
<redcat> pero osea que raro no podia iniciar sesion en ningun lado
<redcat> por aca me andan diciendo que cambiaron los url de msn
<unknwon> Ni idea.
<arp-> che
<arp-> alguien usa X-Chat?
<redcat> jaja llo lo estoy usando en estos momentos
<arp-> -
<redcat> :D
<arp-> .
<redcat> arp
<redcat> te llego mi mensaje por privado
<redcat> esque me aparecio argumento invalido
<redcat> ????
<unknwon> Alguno ya está usando Firefox 8?
<aldi80s> pero firefox 8 no esta en version beta?
<unknwon> Según lo que he leído, no.
<aldi80s> mmmm no lo tengo aún... te da algún error?
<unknwon> Por ahora no.
<aldi80s> ah genial.. seria bueno probar :)
<unknwon> Estoy en ello.
<aldi80s> ah ya vi que está a la disposición!! no lo sabía.. voy a instalar!! :)
<aldi80s> gracias!
<unknwon> :)
<unknwon> Por acá a su orden.
<aldi80s> en firefox 8 ya vendría la opción de twitter?
<unknwon> Si.
<aldi80s> ya lo vi.. debo revisar mas :)... gracias nuevamente!!
<aldi80s> me retiro!!  buenas noches!!!
<easydelic> @find hola
<easydelic> hola
<unknwon> Quisiera instalar el FIrefox por descarga. Cómo lo haría?
<unknwon> En qué carpeta lo debo descomprimir?
<nomada> unknwon https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/
<unknwon> nomada, Gracias men! Ya había solucionado. :)
<nomada> PLOP. Ta bien, pues!
<nomada> http://www.zocalo.cl/fonda/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/plop.gif :)
<unknwon> :)
<EagleScreen> no les parece que Mozilla está sacando versiones de Firefox como churros?
<EagleScreen> acaba de salir la versión 8
<EagleScreen> y hace nada que salieron la 7, la 6, y la 5
<fosco_> EagleScreen: si, mozilla ya avisó que sus versiones ahora serían más rápidas
<EagleScreen> pues a este ritmo pronto tendremos Firefox 23
<Karcelona> Buenos días!
<Karcelona> Tengo un problemilla... a ver si alguien me puede ayudar :-P
<Karcelona> Al instalar el controlador propietario de AMD-ATI  para disponer de aceleracion 3D, firefox y thunderbird se quedan completamente en gris (no muestran nada, solo la ventana abierta y el interior completamente gris)
<Karcelona> ¿Alguien sabe que puede ser?
<Karcelona> Tambien comento que con el administrador de tareas puedo ver que se abren 2 procesos de firefox identicos y al matar uno de ellos, firefox vuelve a la normalidad
<Karcelona> me parece que debe ser algún fallo de las aplicaciones firefox y thunderbird... pero ni idea de que puede ser exactamente
<Karcelona> ¿Nadie tiene idea de cual puede ser el problema?
<Guest44413> hola, alguien sabe porque es este error en sopcast?
<Guest44413> (sopcast-player.py:18127): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<Guest44413> (sopcast-player.py:18127): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<Guest44413> (sopcast-player.py:18127): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<Guest44413> (sopcast-player.py:18127): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<Guest44413> El error del sopcast es el siguiente: http://pastebin.com/KFkHRT3A
<fosco_> Guest44413: los warnings no importa
<fosco_> el error es la linea 8
<Guest44413> pero no se inicia por eso
<fosco_> y viene a decir simplemente "ha petado" sin más información
<Guest44413> xd
<fosco_> seguramente fue compilado para unas librerías anteriores a las a q tienes y no funciona bien con las nuevas
<fosco_> busca un paquete de sopcast más actual o compilalo tu mismo desde las fuentes
<Guest44413> mmm he buscado mas y hay qe instalar un parche,  eso dicen
<Guest44413> mira, aqui http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/issues/detail?id=77
<Guest44413> por cierto qque hay qe añadir en el archivo qe dicen aki, y dode porque no lo veo la verdad
<Guest44413> http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/issues/detail?id=74
<lana> hola, se pude pasar de ubuntu 11.10 de 64 a 32 sin cargarse nada
<Guest44413> creo qe no
<lana> vaya
<diurno> nas
<NickFuria> hola diurno
<Operador08> hola alguien me podria sugerir una web donde crear un grupo de trabajo como el de google pero open source?
<NickFuria> https://n-1.cc
<Operador08> gracias ;)
<NickFuria> :)
<NickFuria> lo estoy empezando a usar y la verdad es que tiene grandes posibilidades, regístrate y vas viendo, tiene grupos, blogs, herramientas de colaboración como calendario, pad, es como facebook, twitter, blogger y más cosas pero en el mismo sitio :)
<diurno> k es eso exactamente? grupo de trabajo como el de google open source?
<NickFuria> entiendo que como google groups pero open source
<NickFuria> que no sea privativo y/o que puedas instalarte en un server casero, por ejemplo
<NickFuria> http://elgg.org/index.php
<diurno> ok, voy a echarle un vistazo
<NickFuria> lorea en tu propio servidor https://n-1.cc/pg/pages/view/19095/
 * NickFuria is away: ducha time
<kmil> [operador08]Redmine es una herramienta potente y de software libre
<Operador08> cual de las que han citado?
<Operador08> creo que me quedo aunque en parte sean herramientas distintas mas que con n-1 con eyeos :)
<Operador08> perdon... elgg por eyeos y n1 por identi.ca
<NickFuria> Redmine es potente para la administración de proyectos y puede adaptarse a casi cualquier cosa
<NickFuria> Operador08, depende de para qué necesites el programa
<Operador08> si, eso lo comprendo... por eso dije aun siendo herramientas distintas :) aun asi gracias, no conocia las dos herramientas antes mencionadas
<NickFuria> :)
<cousteau> ¿cómo indico el nivel de compresión a tar?
<cousteau> (si uso la opción z, claro)
 * cousteau pasa a usar tar a secas, y comprimir luego con otro comando)
<Yukiteru> cousteau, si quieres comprimir bastante usa lzma o xz
<cousteau> Yukiteru, estoy usando xz -9, está tardando forever
<cousteau> (oops, acaba de terminar _justo_ ahora)
<Yukiteru> xz tarda un poco, pero el nivel de compresion es de lo mejor
<cousteau> y sólo me lo ha reducido de 88 MB a 74 MB >:(
<Yukiteru> y si usas el nivel 9, bueno eso es brutal
<cousteau> (88 MB con gzip)
<Yukiteru> cousteau, pero que estas comprimiendo???
<Yukiteru> imagenes??
 * cousteau le echa la culpa a los vídeos en caché de firefox (estoy comprimiendo ~/.mozilla/firefox)
<cousteau> gzip lo desinfla de 190 a 88, xz a 74
<Yukiteru> cousteau, si hay videos o imagenes, dudosamente puedas comprimirlos satisfactoriamente
<Yukiteru> y mucho menos si ya usas otro metodo de compresión
<cousteau> me gustaba más cuando los vídeos flash se guardaban en /tmp
<cousteau> Yukiteru, no, xz lo uso a partir de un tar, no del tar.gz
<cousteau> (si comprimiese un tar.gz dudo mucho que comprimiese lo más mínimo)
<Yukiteru> si pero igual, si son imagenes dudo mucho que puedas comprimirlo más
<cousteau> bueno, a lo que íbamos... a instalar el nuevo firefox
<Yukiteru> y eso??
<cousteau> Yukiteru, bueno, una vez probé el algoritmo paq8o6, y una imagen jpeg me la comprimió como al 20% menos
<cousteau> (ahora, eso SÍ es lento)
<cousteau> quizá debería haber borrado la caché antes de hacer la copia esta
<Yukiteru> por supuesto, comprimir algo que está casi optimamente comprimido es algo para largo tiempo
<Yukiteru> cousteau, y porque no sobrenombras la carpetas
<Yukiteru> te instalas el nuevo firefox
<cousteau> Yukiteru, hmm... er... bueno, pues ya que hacía copia quería comprimirla
<Yukiteru> XD
<Yukiteru> son 190 mb hombre
<Yukiteru> eso no es nada, al menos nada para mi
<cousteau> mi disco es de 200 GB...
<cousteau> mi home es de 40 GiB
<Yukiteru> o.o
<Yukiteru> porque tan poco
<cousteau> hmm, wtf...
<cousteau> la verdad, ni idea
<Yukiteru> bueno yo tengo 250 GB + 320 GB + 160 GB
<cousteau> los datos que uso normalmente no están en mi home, sino en una partición FAT32 (que tengo desde que usaba Windows)
<Yukiteru> mi disco principal es de 250 GB
<Yukiteru> cousteau, una recomendacion
<Yukiteru> no uses FAT32
<Yukiteru> XD
<Yukiteru> lenta, como nada en la vida
<cousteau> esa son unos 65 GB creo, también tengo una partición para isos y pelis de unos 50 GB, formato XFS creo
<cousteau> Yukiteru, ha sido más que nada por pereza de formatear a otro formato
<Yukiteru> bueno queda de su parte
<Yukiteru> me voy a trabajar
<Yukiteru> hasta mas tarde
<bim33> hola tengo un problema con la nueva intalacion d ubuntu, lo acabo d instalar en una particion junto xp, y al reiniciar no me sale el grup dond poder elegir SO
<bim33> eso porq será???
<ABZ0> holas
<NickFuria> hola
<k-milogars> hola
<ABZ0> alguien usa Kvirc?
<NickFuria> conozco a uno que lo usa, pero no esta conectado ahora
<ComandoPelapapas> hola como  puedo ver  mi iphone en ubuntu
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: el iphone se puede conectar como una memoria usb?
<ComandoPelapapas> si pero no le el iphone
<mimecar> no lo se, no he usado nunca iphone
<tonyb486> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libimobiledevice2
<ComandoPelapapas>  me refiero a que lo conecto  y no lo veo , no se donde es mi pc  en ubuntu 11.10 y no se  pues no puedo instalar el itunes en ubuntu
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: Mi PC => Equipo
<ComandoPelapapas> como  busco equipo aca
<mimecar> en Equipo te saldrá en todo caso como memoria usb
<mimecar> con unity puedes lanzar nautilus
<Inframundo> ComandoPelapapas fijate si colocando en tu synaptic te figuran que tenes estos que te figuren
<Inframundo> ComandoPelapapas libusbmuxd1, usbmuxd, libimobiledevice2
<ComandoPelapapas> pere
<ComandoPelapapas> pero este ubuntu 11.10 es mas complicado donde busco sinaptic
<mimecar> alt+f2, centro de software / synaptic
<mimecar> funciona igual que en la 11.04
<ComandoPelapapas> mimecar me  aparece la pantallade incio
<ComandoPelapapas> yo conecto el iphone y no lo veo por ningun lado
<mimecar> ¿has puesto lo que te ha dicho Inframundo?
<Inframundo> mimecar what?
<mimecar> Inframundo: le has dicho que ponga unos comandos
<Inframundo> mimecar quiero saber si ComandoPelapapas tiene esos instalado en su sistema capaz sea por eso que no le toma su iphone
<mimecar> si no los tiene no le aparecerá
<mimecar> por eso los tiene que instalar si le faltan
<Inframundo> tambien ;)
<Inframundo> mimecar por ello le dije que los buscara por si no los tenia, cosa que es muy probable que no!
<ComandoPelapapas> pero que es lo que debo instalar pues para poder ver  el iphone
<mimecar> (19:25:45) Inframundo: ComandoPelapapas libusbmuxd1, usbmuxd, libimobiledevice2
<ComandoPelapapas>  estoy intentando con ifuse pero no lo puedo instalar
<mimecar> ifuse=
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: has comprobado si tienes los programas?
<ComandoPelapapas> desiem otraves cuales sonlos programas
<mimecar> (19:25:45) Inframundo: ComandoPelapapas libusbmuxd1, usbmuxd, libimobiledevice2
<ComandoPelapapas> mi mecar si los instalo puedeo ver el iphone??????'
<Inframundo> ComandoPelapapas no los tenes instalados?
<ComandoPelapapas> si los tengo instalados los puedo ver desde el nautilus
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: por que no sigues las instrucciones?
<ComandoPelapapas> desime porfa
<mimecar> abre synaptic
<ComandoPelapapas> ya
<Inframundo> mimecar este es mas duro que tablon :D
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes instalados esos programas
<ComandoPelapapas> ya
<mimecar> ya lo has comprobado los 3 programas?
<ComandoPelapapas>  porque en el nautilus le doy buscar los progrmas para instalar y me aparee que ya los tengo
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> que tiene que ver nautilus con synaptic?
<julian__> alguien sabe un poquito de android? que es hacer un wipe?
<mimecar> julian__: borrar todos los datos
<cousteau> esto no tiene que ver con android pero
<cousteau> !man wipe
<kubot> wipe | Recovery of supposedly erased data from magnetic media is easier thanwhat many people would like to believe. | Prueba « man wipe » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/wipe.1.html
<cousteau> ...bah, no dicen lo importante.
<julian__> mimecar, gracias..
<mimecar> julian__: con eso puedes perder la garantía del móvil
<Inframundo> ComandoPelapapas buscaste eso en el synaptic o seguis con tu buscar del nautilus??
<ComandoPelapapas> en el sinaptic nome aparece
<mimecar> entonces no lo tienes instalado
<mimecar> por curiosidad, que nombres estas usando para buscarlo en synaptic?
<Inframundo> mimecar no le aparece dijo!
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: con que nombre lo estas buscando?
<ComandoPelapapas> pues  usbmuxd
<julian__> mimecar, bueno realmente no tengo garantia. :D
<julian__> mimecar, sabrias como correr el MIUISCOTLAND 1.11.7 V1? lo puedo correr desde la micro SD.. o debo grabarlo en la memoria del telefono?
<julian__> mimecar, wipe cache partition. :O
<julian__> wipe data/factory reset.. (ejecutando)
<mimecar> si no sabes lo que haces, puedes fastidiar en el teléfono
<mimecar> !ot julian__
<kubot> julian__: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<julian__> :'(
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: el paquete si que está
<mimecar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/oneiric/usbmuxd
<Inframundo> mimecar tambien lo puede limar sino sabe lo que hace!
<Carlitos__> holas  alguna ayuda  por  favor
<Carlitos__> lo  que  sucede  graficamente  con   boton  s ecundario  me  salia la  opcion   de comprimir  o d escomprimir  archivos
<Carlitos__> pero  ahora  no me  va,  queria  saber  si  hay algun paquete  para  habilitarlo ?
<mimecar> Carlitos__: en la misma versión de ubuntu?
<Carlitos__> hola  mimecar
<Carlitos__> misma  version no  entiendo
<mimecar> ha dejado de funcionar solo o has hecho una actualización de versión y ahora no funciona...
<ComandoPelapapas> es que el sinaptic de este ubuntu es todo raro
<mimecar> has abierto synaptic o el centro de software?
<Carlitos__> claro actualize  al gnome 3
<Carlitos__> me cambio  todo
<mimecar> Carlitos__: "solo" has cambiado de gnome 2.32 a gnome 3.2
<mimecar> no se si nautilus de gnome 3.2 tiene esa opción
<Carlitos__> es  de  nautilus
<Carlitos__> no   sabria  decir  que  paquete  sera
<mimecar> si pulso sobre una carpeta me da la opción de comprimirla
<Carlitos__> claro
<Carlitos__> del boton   secunadario hablamos no?
<Carlitos__> sale  comprimir
<mimecar> en un ubuntu limpio si
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: instala el paquete desde la consola
<mimecar> está en los repositorios aunque al centro de software no le de la gana mostrarlo
<ComandoPelapapas> como
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install paquete
<ComandoPelapapas> libusbmuxd1 yo escribo esto en nautilus y  descarga  demonio multiplexor usb para dispositivos iphone y aipod
<mimecar> para que estas usando nautilus?
<mimecar> nautilus es el navegador de archivos solo
<Carlitos__> ah?
<mimecar> Carlitos__: no es a ti
<ComandoPelapapas> me dice que no se apodido localizar el paquete
<mimecar> ¿lo estas poniendo en la consola?
<ComandoPelapapas> osea que descargo  el archivo y luego lo instalodesde la consola??????'
<mimecar> abre una consola por favor
<ComandoPelapapas>  si pi en la terminal
<mimecar> escribe el comando que has puesto
<ComandoPelapapas>  ya abri la terminal
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: sustituye "paquete" por el nombre del programa
<ComandoPelapapas> como se llama el programa
<mimecar> el primero usbmuxd
<ComandoPelapapas> que pena tan tonto   yo pues
<mimecar> no es ser tonto, es leer las frases
<ComandoPelapapas> sudo apt-get install usbmuxd
<ComandoPelapapas> ya
<mimecar> busca en las líneas anteriores el nombre del resto de programas que tienes que tener
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> !paste ComandoPelapapas
<kubot> ComandoPelapapas: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> ComandoPelapapas: pega el texto en esa web
<ComandoPelapapas> ok
<mimecar> no lo pongas todo por privado
<ComandoPelapapas> ajajaj perdon
<ComandoPelapapas> donde dice poster que pongo
<ComandoPelapapas> plain tex
<ComandoPelapapas> mimecar mira http://paste.ubuntu.com/733417/
<mimecar> instala el resto de paquetes
<ComandoPelapapas> como
<mimecar> igual
<ComandoPelapapas>  pero sudo que
<mimecar> busca en las líneas anteriores el nombre de esos programas
<ComandoPelapapas>  perdon  , sabe hoy estaba aburrido y queria instalar otravez windows pero no tengoq ue ser fuerte
<ComandoPelapapas> a ya
<ComandoPelapapas> mimecar ya ise lo mismo conlos otros progrmas
<mimecar> entonces preguntale a Inframundo como seguir
<Inframundo> mimecar señor
<ComandoPelapapas> inframundo como sigo ahora
<Inframundo> ComandoPelapapas queres volver al monopolio de windows?
<ComandoPelapapas> no  obio que no fue un momento de debilidad
<ComandoPelapapas> ya instale los tres paquetes por la terminal ahora que hago para ver el iphone
<Inframundo> ComandoPelapapas tenes conectado o conectaste tu iphone?
<ComandoPelapapas> si  esta conectado ya
<ComandoPelapapas>  pero no lo veo
<ComandoPelapapas> si quiere  me muestro la pantalla por skype
<mimecar> !imagebin ComandoPelapapas
<kubot> ComandoPelapapas: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<Inframundo> mimecar acortamos largores, no hablamos por aca cosas que sean muy extensas y demas que paresca conversacion  (:))
<pepe-_> lala
 * cousteau (>) Jorge Explosion - Kárate A Muerte En Torremolinos
<grument> hola
<CrOnOs2000> hola
<grument> que tal
<CrOnOs2000> bien tienes alguna pregunta?
<grument> si
<CrOnOs2000> normalmente solo haz la pregunta en el canal :D
<grument> por que hicieron oneiric ocelot y sus vs anteriores con el entorno que se muestra?
<grument> unity es no? ya no es gnome?
<mimecar> grument: unity es un gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> sigues usando gnome
<grument> pero por que unity?
<grument> no me gusta nada...
<mimecar> porque les ha apetecido
<grument> es mucho más elegante, eso si...
<CrOnOs2000> bueno eso es cosa de canonical
<mimecar> puedes usar unity o gnome-shell
<mimecar> la versión anterior de gnome no
<CrOnOs2000> gnome shell hay que instalarlo en 11.10 mimecar ?
<grument> sabe alguien si se cambiara y volverá como siempre en próximas versiones?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> grument: no volverás a tener la apariencia de gnome 2.32
<mimecar> ni en ubuntu ni en otras distribuciones
<CrOnOs2000> ya veo, no no creo que cambien grument
<mimecar> gnome 2.x no tendrá más versiones
<grument> ya me imaginaba
<mimecar> gnome-shell tiene un modo parecido a gnome 2.32 pero limitado y lo quitarán en un futuro
<grument> es que yo en mi época de estudiante me familiaricé con 2.32 como dice mimecar
<CrOnOs2000> puedes probar la version de mint basada en debian si no te gusta unity
<grument> pero... acabo de instalar 11.10
<grument> y no encuentro muchas de las cosas
<mimecar> CrOnOs2000: puede retrasarlo, pero gnome 2.x es una versión finalizada
<grument> gracias que incopora un buscador, pero igualmente no me hago a esta nueva vista...
<mimecar> solo tendrá actualizaciones de seguridad
<mimecar> grument: te puedes acostumbrar o pasar a otro entorno de escritorio
<CrOnOs2000> si bueno ahora estoy pobando unity pero la verdad se nota que esta muy verde aun en el mes que tengo probandolo hay varios detalles que no me gustan
<grument> que opinais de KDE?
<grument> y que diferencias hay con gnome?
<mimecar> grument: más configurable, intengración de las aplicaciones..
<CrOnOs2000> KDE me parece que esta bastante bien, tuvieron problemas con las primeras versiones pero ahora me parece bastante bueno (v4+)
<grument> integración te refieres a?
<mimecar> configuras algo en el centro de control y lo pueden usar todas las aplicaciones
<mimecar> por ejemplo una cuenta de gmail
<grument> si es mejor y más visual, por que sigue habiendo mayoría con ubuntu?
<mimecar> los programas que usen las librerías de kde la podrán usar
<mimecar> kde y gnome son escritorios
<mimecar> ubuntu es una distribución
<mimecar> y eso de que la mayoría usa ubuntu es discutible
<grument> bueno, lo digo por la documentación qu encuentro al hacer búsquedas suelen hablar y salir más información de ubuntu que kubuntu
<mimecar> kde permite mucha personalización, gnome simplificación
<grument> puedo tener enconteces KDE en Ubuntu?
<mimecar> si lo instalas si
<mimecar> grument: si una guía dice como instalar un driver, para que hay que hacer una diferencia con el escritorio que usa?
<CrOnOs2000> ubuntu es el escritorio que mas promociona canonical
<grument> y entonces que diferencias internas existen entre kubuntu y ubuntu?
<mimecar> kde vs gnome
<CrOnOs2000> grument, yo diria que solo es la superficie, osea el entorno grafico pero los servicios y configuraciones no graficas son las mismas
<grument> ya pero si el entorno gráfico lo puedes incorporar en ubuntu -> KDE + ubuntu
<grument> para que ppublican nuevas distros?
<mimecar> si usas kde , para que quieres todas las cosas de gnome?
<mimecar> o tienes un pc antiguo, lo mismo
<grument> vale ok
<grument> es decir, basicamente es lo mismo quitando los entornos gráficos como pueden ser XFCE KDE o GNOME
<CrOnOs2000> cierto ademas si ocupas un programa que utilize las librerias QT (kde) el gestor de paquetes se encarga y ni cuenta te das
<grument> por último XFCE
<grument> que opinais'
<mimecar> pruebalo y decide
<grument> es más liviano nO?
<mimecar> si
<grument> al fin y al cabo, lo que diferencias todas estas distros son las interfaces
<mimecar> y los programas
<CrOnOs2000> en  mi opinion bueno en maquinas viejas, por lo demas prefiero un entorno que de las comodidades de arrastrar y soltar junto con las pequeñas cosas a las que estoy acostumbrado
<grument> ruebalo y decide
<grument> mimecar: programas a que te refieres, preinstalados?
<grument> o que algunos no son compatibles entre entornos KDE o gnome
<mimecar> editores de texto, navegador web...
<mimecar> todos los programas son compatibles
<grument> a vale te refieres, por ejemplo, a editores como nano o pico... etc. no?
<mimecar> el sistema base es el mismo
<grument> okok
<mimecar> en xfce no tienes gedit por ejemplo
<grument> gracias por todo esta info
<grument> ok
<grument> gracias a todos
<dimitrikz> alguien sabe si se puede poner los repositorios de ubuntu 11.10 a ubuntu 10?
<mimecar> dimitrikz: si lo haces tu sistema se actualizará  ala 11.10
<dimitrikz> ok
<dimitrikz> i se podria añadir de debian o opensuse actualizados?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> si quieres que el sistema siga funcionando bien
<dimitrikz> ok
<dimitrikz> los de backtrack se adaptan perfectamente en el 10.04
<dimitrikz> dicen que es el mas estable
<dimitrikz> por eso pense qe tal vez los soportara
<mimecar> no es aconsejable que mezcles repositorios de diferentes distribuciones
<dimitrikz> ;)
<omikron4> jelou ebriuan, saludos
<_Richie_> Instale ubuntu server 11.10 desde el pendrive
<_Richie_> y me quedo el grub en el pendrive
<_Richie_> como puedo pasar el grub al disco sdb1
<_Richie_> o reinstalar para que inicie desde ese disco
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y reinstala grub
<omikron4> _Richie_: intenta solo recuperar el grub
<_Richie_> agrego que el pendrive se borro
<mimecar> busca un live cd
<file_not_found> hola
<CrOnOs2000> file_not_found, hola cual es tu pregunta?
<file_not_found> tengo kdenlive y al estar exportando un video sube la temperatura casi a 80 grados
<CrOnOs2000> cual temperatura la del procesador ? que modelo y marca es
<file_not_found> sudo cpulimit -v -e melt -l 97 uso este comando para que limite la cpu
<omikron4> file_not_found: ese problema es del computer.. , falta de ventilacion
<file_not_found> Processor	2x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+
<omikron4> file_not_found: es un ordenador de mesa o un portatil?
<file_not_found> de mesa
<omikron4> file_not_found: abriste el computer por alguna causa?
<file_not_found> tiene dos ventiladores grandes
<omikron4> pero asegurate que el aire sale hacia afuera.. yo he reparado algunos que el tubo que va encima del ventilador y hacia afuera estaba suelto y por ello se disparaba por temperatura
<omikron4> espero que no sea tu caso file_not_found
<file_not_found> sube la temperatura al hacer al exportar un video o codificar un video
<omikron4> file_not_found: pero eso no es normal.. de hecho es anormal.. por eso te digo que miras la refrigerac ion del computer
<mimecar> file_not_found: eso es una tarea muy costosa para la cpu
<mimecar> si tienes bien la ventilación no deberías llegar a esa temperatura
<omikron4> file_not_found: esa es la temperatura del motor de un vehiculo, :|
<CrOnOs2000> si es una cuestion de hardware no tiene que ver con el video, lo unico relacionado es que cuando conviertes video usas mucho el procesador pero si esta bien ventilado eso no debe ser problema
<CrOnOs2000> puede que tu flujo este obstruido, ventilador no funcione bien, pasta termica no sirva mas o una cantidad de cosas mas
<file_not_found> como me doy cuenta si la ventilacion es deficiente?
<mimecar> tus ventiladores tiran calor?
<omikron4> yo por mi experiencia pienso que el tema de la ventilacion lo que hace es remover el aire por dentro del cpu
<omikron4> en vez de sacarlo afuera
<file_not_found> en mi caso el aire caliente se disipa hacia afuera
<file_not_found> es posible que aumente porque esta cerca la madera del mueble del pc?
<omikron4> file_not_found: si saca el aire.. el testigo de temperatura parece que no marca  bien.. de todas formas es todo muy raro y creo que no tiene nada que ver con software
<file_not_found> la pasta que tiene es nueva
<lua_> ¿Hola?
<file_not_found> ahora la temperatura temp1 esta en 40 grados centigrados
<omikron4> file_not_found: puede ser nueva y no funcionar bien.. es algo muy raro que alcance tanta temperatura si no tienes problemas de ventilacion.  Yo tengo problemas de ventilacion, pero el problema que yo tengo es que no tengo apenas ventilacion en mi laptop
<lua_> Uff me equivoqué de canal
<file_not_found> omikron4: como es eso?
<file_not_found> un error de la placa madre?
<file_not_found> o placa de video?
<omikron4> pues que tengo una laptop de hace 4 años y el niño me tiro algua al teclado.. ademas parece que me hacia contacto con algun metal de la tapa.. ahora la quite.. y cuando se me apaga por temp.. paso y no lo enchufo hasta el despues de un par de horas
<omikron4> file_not_found: los ventiladores estan en marcha cuando tu pc coge esa temperatura?
<omikron4> eso tienes que mirarlo
<file_not_found> no lo se
<file_not_found> creo que hace menos ruido
<file_not_found> pero no se
<file_not_found> a los 80grados se apaga
<omikron4> file_not_found: pues todo eso hay que mirarlo si quieres conservar la maquina
<omikron4> file_not_found: si se te apaga tienes un error de ventilacion
<CrOnOs2000> viendo en amd parece que la temperatura maxima es de 75
<file_not_found> pero el bios a los 80 se apaga
<CrOnOs2000> tienen algunos documentos de como resolver ese problema, comentan algo de la configuracion en el motherboard, estas seguro que esta bien configurada tu maquina?
<file_not_found> en windows tambien sucede lo mismo
<CrOnOs2000> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/CPU-5-Theprocessorseemstobe.aspx prueba este link
<omikron4> file_not_found: porque no es problema de software sino del aparato.. osease del hardware
<file_not_found> ok
<file_not_found> heatsink/fan
<file_not_found> tambien dice que el bios puede estar midiendo mal la temperatura
<ComandoPelapapas> ya ensaye el iphone en windows 7 y tampoco lo lee  ni siquiera con itunes
<xangua> mmm eso era un aviso o qué onda¿
<ber> hola como puedo instalar aircrack-ng en ubuntu 11.10
<Mikelevel> pues como el resto de cosas
<Alchareo> buscalo en el gestor de paquetes psynaptic
<Alchareo> y seleccinalo
<Alchareo> o desde la linea de comandos
<Mikelevel> el primero
<Mikelevel> esta en repos
<Alchareo> si esta
<esmirlin> chicos voy a comprar un portatil, hay mucha diferencia entre intel core i3 e i5?
<brian2> Hola alguien puede ayudarme con el gestor Slim para iniciar sesion automaticamente?
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-10
<granjero> hola, no logro que aparezca el icono de xchat en el dock de unity
<granjero> alguien tiene problemas conectandose con la red de msn?
<granjero> yo no logro que emesene ni empathy ni amsn se conecten
<aguitel> granjero, yo estoy conectado con amsn
<granjero> aguitel, recién intalé pidgin y se conectó lo más bien
<granjero> pero emesene que andaba bien hace como 5 días que no anda
<aguitel> no uso enesene en estas semanas
<fosco_> granjero: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/emesene-not-connecting-quick-fix
<aguitel> pero amsn no me ha dado ningun problema
<granjero> fosco_, gracias, no había encontrado nada. perfiero usar otro cliente hasta que arreglen ese...
<jantdaz> saludos, buenas noches
<jantdaz> para quien usa Unity (no se si es igual con Gnome3) veo que al abrir una ventana /home/miusuario si me muevo a otra ruta del disco, noto que no es posible abrir otra ventana en paralelo, sino que debo ir de una ruta a otra con la misma ventana... no es esto un poco incomodo? hay alguna forma de poder abrir otra ventana?
<Yukiteru> Quien copio a quien?? Gnome3 copio a Unity???
<Yukiteru> nadie contesta...
<Troyano> hoa
<Yukiteru> Quien copio a quien?? Gnome3 copio a Unity??? O fue al revés???
<jose> hola necesito instalar unos programas necesito ayuda
<jose> como puedo instalar el aptitude
<Yukiteru> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Troyano> alguien me ayuda, en freenode como oculto mi IP ? como era ?
<Yukiteru> Troyano, registrate
<Troyano> ya estoy.
<Troyano> mi host aparece?
<Yukiteru> yeah
<jose> gracias yukiteru
<Troyano> como aparezco ?
<Troyano> ;)
<jose> logre instalarlo
<jose> como puedo vcer si se instalo correctamente
<Yukiteru> unaffiliated/troyano
<Troyano> GENIAL.
<jose> aye  sabes como puedo instalar el perl5
<jose> supuestamente es con el aptitude pero no veo que solo veo que me desisntala cosas
<Yukiteru> jose, si entra en conflicto con algo lo borrara
<Yukiteru> estas usando un ppa cierto???
<jose> la verdad soy nuevo en esto
<jose> y necesito hacer una practica usando el perl en ubuntu
<jose> entonces no se a que te refires que puede provocar conflicto
<jose> como que un ppa
<jantdaz> buenas noches, una pregunta, en Unity o Gnome3 es posible abrir mas de una ventana, ej: /home/miusuario y abrir otra con otra ruta?
<Alchareo> claro que si es posible
<jantdaz> hola Alchareo, buenas noches, comentame.. como podria hacer esto?
<Alchareo> en donde estan los favoritos
<Alchareo> das clic derecho
<Alchareo> te aparece un menu
<Alchareo> donde seleccionas una opcion que dice
<Alchareo> nueva ventana
<Alchareo> de xxxx
<Alchareo> donde xxxx es la aplicacion
<jantdaz> uhmm si, parece ser que si, menos mal, ya preocupaba que eso hubiese sido muy centralizado
<jantdaz> gracias Alchareo, estoy viendo esto en virtualbox
<jose> como puedo ver si tengo instalado el perl
<guampa> jose: tipea perl en una terminal
<Alchareo> jantdaz: fue un gusto poder ayudarte
<jantdaz> si, gracias! Alchareo
<jantdaz> no se si le paso a otras personas, un dia el centro de software hizo sus actualizaciones, luego de eso no me funciono mas el visor de imagenes default
<jantdaz> quedaba pensando intentando abrir cualquier archivo de imagen sea png, gif, jpg, etc.
<jantdaz> algo raro, primera vez que veo algo asi
<Alchareo> de hecho es muy comun con algunas aplicaciones
<Alchareo> hay ocasiones que dejan de funcionar
<Alchareo> despues de descargar actualuzaciones
<Alchareo> a mi me ha pasado con chromium
<jantdaz> sabia de aplicaciones de terceros, pero lo veia poco comun para aplicaciones nativas default propias ya del sistema.
<Alchareo> lo curioso es que solo me ha fallado en la portatil
<Alchareo> por que en la de escritorio
<Alchareo> hasta la fecha sigue funcionando
<jose> ya esta
<jose> no sabes porque me dice que se requiere instalacion de paquetes no confiables
<jose> eso no me deja instalar nada
<jose> y mientras no se que hacer
<jose> com puedo hacer para que instale esos paquetes
<Alchareo> eso a veces lo dice por que algunos paquetes o dependencias
<Alchareo> no estan firmados
<Alchareo> por pgp
<Alchareo> perdon gpg
<jose> aahh
<jose> ok
<jose> y como le hago para instalarlo o ya no se puede
<Alchareo> pues hay opciones que te permiten instalarlo
<Alchareo> por la fuerza
<Alchareo> bruta
<jose> y como hago eso
<jose> de la fuerza bruta
<jose> explicame
<jose> porque la verdad necito esos paquetes
<jose> ?
<Alchareo> dpkg -i --force-all paquete.deb
<ComandoPelapapas> hola buenas , noches , como puedo instalar fuentes en ubuntu
<Alchareo> espero te funcione
<Alchareo> jose, lo que hace esa  instruccion es ignorar
<Alchareo> las deṕpndencias
<Alchareo> jose, puedes conseguir mas informacion detallada invocando las paginas mas
<Alchareo> perdon paginas man
<jose> ok
<jantdaz> muy buenas noches a todos o/
<jantdaz> saludos
<Alchareo> ComandoPelapapas, las fuentes las puedes instalar desde el gestor de paquetes
<Alchareo> o si las descargaste en un archivo comprimido en tar.gz o zip
<Alchareo> solamente las debes descomprimir
<Alchareo> y copiarlas
<Alchareo> a /usr/share/fonts
<Alchareo> espero y mi respuesta te haya servido.
<jose> ok lo intentare amigo
<ComandoPelapapas> desde hace rato estoy tratando en  usr/share/fonts pero no se muy bien como  hacerlo
<jose> con esas paginas
<jose> man
<dabor> ComandoPelapapas, solo para tu usuario las copias en ~/.fonts
<ComandoPelapapas> alchareo  y como es con gestor de paquetes si quiero descargar fuentes desde font
<ComandoPelapapas> y ya
<Alchareo> ComandoPelapapas, hazlo como sugiere dabor pegalas el ~/.font
<Alchareo> es mas facil
<ComandoPelapapas> pere
<dabor> ComandoPelapapas, otra opcion es instalar el paquete msttcorefonts
<ComandoPelapapas> dabor piyese esto  boy  a sistemas  usr , luego share  y fonts
<ComandoPelapapas>  luego arastro y no me deja
<Alchareo> ComandoPelapapas, no te deja puesto que solo root puede modificar archivos y directorios del sistema
<ComandoPelapapas> entonces como ago hay
<Alchareo> desde una terminal
<Alchareo> haces uso del comando cp
<ComandoPelapapas>  aver como instalo 321 impact
<Alchareo> ese es el nombre del archivo
<Alchareo> que queres llevar a /usr.../fonts
<Alchareo> ?
<ComandoPelapapas> asi se llama la fuente esta en zip
<Alchareo> descomprimela
<ComandoPelapapas> es sencillo instalar las fuentes que descargo de  dafont
<ComandoPelapapas> listo ya y ahoa que hago
<dabor> ComandoPelapapas, mejor creas una carpeta .fonts en tu home y copias las fuentes ahi mismo
<ComandoPelapapas> como hago lo de crear una carpeta
<ComandoPelapapas> dabon  desime porfa
<Alchareo> click derecho
<Alchareo> crear carpeta
<dabor> ComandoPelapapas, como en cualquier SO
<dabor> ComandoPelapapas, fijate que el nombre tiene un punto adelante
<ComandoPelapapas> como no se   lo unico que s ees nada de ubuntu
<ComandoPelapapas> .zip
<dabor> ComandoPelapapas, es un archivo o carpeta oculto
<ComandoPelapapas> archivo
<morfeo> Algun editor de video que pueda mejorar la resolucion y nitides de un video con mala calidad?
<dabor> ComandoPelapapas, http://hipersimple.com/134/como-instalar-las-fuentes-basicas-de-windows-en-linux-ubuntu
<esmirlin> dabor, una pregunta que sé que tu entiendes
<esmirlin> xD
<esmirlin> merece la pena pillar un i5 en vez de un i6 para tareas normales¿?
<dabor> esmirlin, un I7 ? si nos dá el presupuesto siempre vale la pena !! pero si estas seguro que nunca vas a editar musica, videos en HD, o ver videos en HD con el I5 vas a andar bien
<esmirlin> perdón decía un i5 o un i3
<esmirlin> dabor, en realidad no voy a editar música y video en hd nunca
<esmirlin> no sé es que me necesito comprarme un portatil para currar
<esmirlin> pero necesito instalar sí o sí windows y hackintosh porque me piden software específico, y sé que ubuntu chupa muchísimo también
<esmirlin> por eso, con que me sirva para poder instalar los 3
<dabor> esmerlin I3 o I5 y por favor que no tenga placa de video ATI !!!
<esmirlin> y jugar de vez en cuando, pues voy de sobra
<esmirlin> es que no entiendo mucho de eso :S
<esmirlin> la placa quiero pillarle una nvidia geforce 512mb
<esmirlin> va bien con esa?
<DeiviNoob> Buenas
<dabor> esmirlin, va bien
<esmirlin> dabor, es que esa es la putada de los portatiles que una vez los compras ya no puedes hacer nada :S
<DeiviNoob> alguien me echa una manito? soy nueevo en linux :-/
<esmirlin> DeiviNoob, pregunta ;)
<DeiviNoob> descargue phpmyadmin
<DeiviNoob> ando intentando instalarlo
<DeiviNoob> pero no logro hacerlo :/
<dabor> DeiviNoob, instala los programas desde el centro de software
<DeiviNoob> synaptis?
<esmirlin> DeiviNoob, o software-center
<esmirlin> synaptic no está en ubuntu 11.10
<dabor> DeiviNoob, si, synaptic tambien
<DeiviNoob> ando en canaima 3.0
<dabor> esmirlin, synaptic no está pero se puede instalar a gusto
<Itxshell> canal
<esmirlin> ya ya, yo nunca lo uso la verdad, de hecho tampoco uso el centro de software, me resulta incómodo y lento
<esmirlin> prefiero la consola
<DeiviNoob> segun el synaptic, teno instalada la version 4:3.3.7-5
<DeiviNoob> pero intento acceder a http://127.0.0.1/phpMyAdmin
<DeiviNoob> y me sale not found The requested URL /phpMyAdmin was not found on this server.
<Alchareo> DeiviNoob, pasa que debes meterle mano a un archivo llamado php.conf
 * unknwon Saludos!
<Alchareo> o algo asi
<DeiviNoob> donde localizo tal archivo?
<Alchareo> DeiviNoob, esta pagina quiza te ilustre :http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=PhpMyAdmin
<DeiviNoob> le echare un ojo ;)
<JRamirez696> alguien tiene android? para una pregunta?
<JRamirez696> NO LOGRO entrar e recovery modo. como root.. :'(
<Extero> hola :), alguien me puede ayudar con este problemon, es que instale los repocitorios del vlc
<Extero> y me actualizo mis paquetes de la distro
<Extero> y me empeso a dar problema, asi que lo desintale
<Extero> pero esos paquetes quedaron
<ComandoPelapapas> que es nautilus???????'
<Extero> y nose como volver a los paquetes de la distribucion original
<Alchareo> ComandoPelapapas, es el navegador de archivos
<Extero> nautilus es un gestor de ventanas
<Extero> eso mismo XD
<ComandoPelapapas> como lo habro
<Extero> se abre de forma automatica, cuando abres una carpeta
<Alchareo> ComandoPelapapas, solo abre cualquiera de tus carpetas
<Extero> estas ocupando el nautilus
<ComandoPelapapas> ok
<ComandoPelapapas>  gracias
<Extero> quien me da una manito con mi problema :S
<DeiviNoob> nada, me sale error al ingresar el comndo  sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin :'(
<Extero> alguien sabe?
<Extero> :(
<matusalem> instalar perl
<Alchareo> DeiviNoob prueba con sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<matusalem> como instalar perl5
<DeiviNoob> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<DeiviNoob> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<DeiviNoob> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<DeiviNoob> root@canaima-popular:/home/david#
<DeiviNoob> eso me sale :-/
<Extero> alguien sabe, como regresar a los paquetes originales de ubuntu, despues que unos repositorios externos, los actualizaron?
<Alchareo> Deivinob, ese mensaje suele salir cuando tienes algun otro gestor de paquetes abierto
<DeiviNoob> tenia el synaptis, lo cerrare
<DeiviNoob> root@canaima-popular:/home/david# sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<DeiviNoob> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<DeiviNoob> Creando árbol de dependencias
<DeiviNoob> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<DeiviNoob> phpmyadmin ya está en su versión más reciente.
<DeiviNoob> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<DeiviNoob> root@canaima-popular:/home/david#
<DeiviNoob> eso me salio
<Alchareo> ya hiciste lo de crear el enlace simbolico
<DeiviNoob> pero nada q me abre  http://127.0.0.1/phpMyAdmin
<DeiviNoob> no se a que te refieres con eso
<Alchareo> lo que pasa es que al igual que como si instalaras joomla o drupal
<Alchareo> estos deben estar en el directorio
<Alchareo> donde se guardan los proyectos web
<Alchareo> creo que en ubuntu es /var/www
<Alchareo> tienes instalado apache????
<Alchareo> supongo
<Alchareo> si es asi en el momento que inicias el servico este crea un directorio
<Alchareo> donde se deben almacenar
<DeiviNoob> como hago para saber si lo tengo instalado? (apache)
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Alchareo> ps solo en un navegador web escribe
<Alchareo> localhost
<DeiviNoob> It works!
<Alchareo> genial
<DeiviNoob> si esta instalado ;)
<Alchareo> si lo tienes
<DeiviNoob> pero sigo sin poder acceder al phpmyadmin :-/
<Alchareo> si permiteme
<Alchareo> verifica en donde se almacenan los archivos para la creacion de una sitio web
<Alchareo> lo que pasa es que varia
<Alchareo> en fedora es /var/www/html
<Alchareo> en ubuntu usualmente es /var/www
<DeiviNoob> si, asi es
<DeiviNoob> /var/www
<Alchareo> lo que debes hacer es copiar la carpeta de phpmyadmin
<Alchareo> dentro de /var/www
<DeiviNoob> ya esta alli
<Alchareo> ok
<Alchareo> ya checaste los permisos de la carpeta
<DeiviNoob> tiene un candadito
<DeiviNoob> la de phpmyadmin
<Alchareo> ok
<Alchareo> ps ve a una consola
<Alchareo> y situate en /var/www
<DeiviNoob> ok, ya estoy en el terminal
<DeiviNoob> voy
<Alchareo> escribe ls -l
<DeiviNoob> descargas,documentos, escritorio,imagenes,musica,plantillas,publico,videos , eso me sale
<dabor> deavid, cd /var/www
<dabor> DeiviNoob,
<DeiviNoob> cd/var/www
<DeiviNoob> asi?
<dabor> no
<dabor> cd /var/www
<Alchareo> con espacio entre cd y la primer /
<DeiviNoob> listo
<DeiviNoob> root@canaima-popular:/var/www#
<Alchareo> ok
<Alchareo> ahora
<Alchareo> chmo -R 755 phpmyadmin
<Alchareo> perdon es chmod
<DeiviNoob> listo
<Alchareo> ya checaste si desaparecio el candadito
<DeiviNoob> aun sigue
<DeiviNoob> y si le asigno 777?
<Alchareo> no
<DeiviNoob> ok ok
<Alchareo> mejor 766
<DeiviNoob> ok
<Alchareo> sabes
<Alchareo> que ve al navegador
<Alchareo> y verifica si ya
<DeiviNoob> ya desaparecio
<DeiviNoob> pero en el navegador, aun nada..
<DeiviNoob> Forbidden You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server.
<Alchareo> ah pero ya te dice que si existe
<Alchareo> eso es bueno
<DeiviNoob> por lo menos
<DeiviNoob> si :D
<Alchareo> ok
<Alchareo> lo que pasa es que se debe modificar el archivo config.inc.php
<DeiviNoob> dentro de phpmyadmin?
<Alchareo> asi es
<DeiviNoob> entre, y no me muesta nada =-O
<DeiviNoob> esta como vacia la carpeta :-X
<Alchareo> no inventes en serio
<Alchareo> deberia haber un buen de archivos
<Alchareo> y carpetas
<matusalem> como se instala perl5
<DeiviNoob> antes de cambiarles los permisos, estaban xD
<DeiviNoob> le coloque 777
<Alchareo> pues deberian seguir ahi
<DeiviNoob> y salieron los archivos
<Alchareo> ok
<DeiviNoob> con 776 no
<Alchareo> ok
<Alchareo> entonces localiza
<Alchareo> el config.inc.php
<DeiviNoob> listo, ya abri ese archivo
<xangua> o usa ubuntu y no tendrás problemas ;)
<Alchareo> ok
<Alchareo> busca la parte donde dice user
<DeiviNoob> aja
<Alchareo> ahi debes poner root
<xangua> mmm como les gusta ser moazoquistas...
<Alchareo> debe quedar algo asi
<Alchareo> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';
<DeiviNoob> no sale eso
<DeiviNoob> solo sale user, en un comentario
<DeiviNoob> // Load user's local config
<Alchareo> quiza no sea exactamente igual pero debe haber una linea
<Alchareo> donde pida especificar el usuario
<Alchareo> asi como tambien debe existir otra para la contraseña
<DeiviNoob> for ($i=1; (!empty($cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']) || (isset($cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']) && $cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type'] == 'socket')); $i++) {
<DeiviNoob>     if (!isset($cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'])) {
<DeiviNoob> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookie';
<DeiviNoob>     }
<DeiviNoob>     if (!isset($cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'])) {
<DeiviNoob>         $cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'localhost';
<DeiviNoob>     }
<xangua> el canal de ubutu convertido en el canal de debian :3
<Alchareo> xangua, creo que tienes razon en ubuntu es realmente facil
<Alchareo> xangua, pero pienso que es divertido juguetear con el sistema de archivos haciendo ajustes a mano
<Alchareo> te hace conocer mas el entorno
<DeiviNoob> no veo nada que dig pass y user :/
<Alchareo> ah ok
<Alchareo> ve a tu navegador y carga la pagina
<DeiviNoob> Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable! :-X
<xangua> por qué no usas ubuntu DeiviNoob ¿
<Alchareo> eso es por que le diste permisos de 777
<DeiviNoob> necesito familiarizarme con canaima, ya que debo darle una induccion a unos niños de escuela del uso de este so
<DeiviNoob> cambio los permisos entoces?
<xangua> ......
<Alchareo> prueba cambiando solo los permisos del archivo config.inc.php
<Alchareo> de la siguiente manera
<Alchareo> chmod 766 config.inc.php
<ber> si tengo un archivo sh como lo instalo??
<Alchareo> ber, ./archivo
<Alchareo> ber, antes verifiva si tiene permiso de ejecución
<Alchareo> ber ¿instalar, querras decir ejecutar?
<DeiviNoob> listo ya cambie le permiso
<ber> gracias :)
<ber> y eso como lo checo?
<ber> si perdon
<ber> en consola sudo blabla.sh ?
<Alchareo> ber, lo de asignarle permiso de ejecución chmod +x nombre_de_archivo
<Alchareo> ber, lo de la ejecución ./nombre_del_archivo
<ber> ok
<ber> deja intento
<Alchareo> DeiviNob, ahora vuelve a probar en el navegador
<DeiviNoob> Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!
<ber> no logre nada
<Alchareo> ber, de que es el archivo
<Alchareo> ?
<ber> airoscript-sp ya lo tenia funcionando en ubuntu 10.10  pero mi disco se descompuso y no logro instalarlo bien
<ber> ahora tengo el 11.10
<Alchareo> estas como root
<Alchareo> o con un usuario normal
<Alchareo> ?
<ber> si... root
<Alchareo> prueba con esto:
<Alchareo> chmod 777 airoscript-sp.sh
<ber>  no estoy como usuario normal
<ber> solo le pongo sudo?
<Alchareo> ok
<Alchareo> haz lo anterior
<Alchareo> y luego
<ber> ya
<Alchareo> ./airoscript-sp.sh
<ber> ./airoscript-sp.sh: 39: Syntax error: "}" unexpected
<Alchareo> ber, ya veo el error esta dentro del script
<ber> ok lo reviso
<Alchareo> por que no pruebas bajando una version mas reciente del mimso
<ber> mmm si lo tengo pero me gustaba esa vercion
<ber> igual  gracias
<Alchareo> ber, lamento no poder ayudarte, pero segun leo ahora ese error se presenta a menudo
<ber> si no te preocupes .... igual es grato contar con apoyo :)
<ber> alguien sabe como localizo a omikron ?
<xangua> omikron es un descepticon¿
<ber> jajaja eso creo pero aveces entra a esta sala
<tonyb486> hats
<Elnetotaca> hello hello hello ppl
<Elnetotaca> que hay
<Elnetotaca> hey gente
<Elnetotaca> que es lo que esta pasando con la web?
<Elnetotaca> ultimamente ha estado de baja por mucho tiempo
<Elnetotaca> habra algo en lo que podamos ayudar
<Elnetotaca> ?
<xangua> no se, a lo mejor google.com sabe
<Elnetotaca> ya le pregunte
<Elnetotaca> pero no me contesta nada mas que foros de distintos tipos y colores
<arp-> .
<ber> quiero desinstalar el driver rtl8187 y en su lugar poner el r8187 como lo puedo hacer .. no encuentro es informacion en google
<ber> quiero desinstalar el driver rtl8187 y en su lugar poner el r8187 como lo puedo hacer .. no encuentro es informacion en google
<fosco_> buenas
<n0> list
 * xoan buenas
<anomwhite> Hola hay alguien por ahí?
<fosco_> no
<anomwhite> quizás sea un poco absurdo
<anomwhite> pero alguien sabe algún canal de este server para entornos Windows españa?
<anomwhite> o de habla hispana
<fosco_> ni idea
<anomwhite> y alguno de kubuntu?
<fosco_> ##kubuntu
<anomwhite> de habla hispana?
<fosco_> ##kubuntu-es
<anomwhite> obvio xD
<anomwhite> gracias
<fosco_> puedes usar alis para buscar canales
<fosco_>  /msg alis list *windows*
<anomwhite> aliases?
<anomwhite> por que msg?
<anomwhite> y que hacen los alis o aliases
<n0> o "/list"
<n0> asi listas y despues control+f otra forma opcional
<n0> typeas lo que necesitas
<n0> dentro de la lista
<lopulus> como hago para formatear un pendrive
<lopulus> ?
<fosco_> lopulus, gparted
<lopulus> grasias fosco_
<n0> partdisk
<rengo> holas buenos dias-
<rengo> tengo una duda no tine q ver sobre ubuntu si no sobre algo de redes.
<rengo> saben si ap
<rengo> saben ap-wifi es parecido switch? es decir no usa server dhcp y ap-ap toma server dhcp del router?
<rengo> *ap-wifi
<Andurino> hola buenas
<Andurino> una duda, ¿como se llama? las "notificaciones" (busco las fuentes de ?? para intentar añadir una notificacion)
<fosco_> Andurino, existe una libnotify y después cada programa quiera presentar notificaciones debe implementarlas por su cuenta
<Andurino> si es la libreria basica-> estoy viendo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Microphone_volume_item -> gracias fosco
<corretico_> necesito instalar un servidor que permita a los clientes de nuestra red, medir el ancho de banda de la conexion.... alguien con alguna recomendacion!!!!
<n0> estas rengo ?
<n0> corrretico
<n0> hola
<n0> interesante
<n0> estas ??
<corretico_> aqui estoy n0
<julian> hola! necesito diseñar unas tapas para unos DVD de un cumpleaños, que me aconsejan?
<dimitrikz> buenas
<dimitrikz> alguien sabe que ocurre cuando una maquina virtual dice que no se pudo leer desde el medio de arranque?
<dimitrikz> esto me ocurre cuando pongo en red adaptador puente wlan0
<Andurino> dimitrikz
<Andurino> hola
<Itxshell> Buen día que otro programa hay que haga lo mismo que APTonCD?
<Andurino> itxshell ¿que haga? o que haga lo mismo para una red?? (no se muy bien que buscas)
<Itxshell> buenas Andurino
<Itxshell> quiero respaldar todo lo instalado en un pc
<Itxshell> las aplicaciones almenos
<Itxshell> ellos no cuentan con una conexion a red permanente
<Andurino> uhmm , hasta donde yo se (y se poco), esa aplicacion sirve para guardar las aplicaciones que permanezcan en cache (si lo limpias , nones)
<Itxshell> ok
<Andurino> existe una opcion, que es que 1 equipo haga de "repositorio"
<Andurino> es decir, bajas en 1, para toda la red (privada)
<Andurino> te puede interesar mas??
<Itxshell> no hay red
<Itxshell> es mas no hay conexion
<Andurino> si no hay red? como has instalado ??
<Itxshell> por medio de aptoncd
<Andurino> en si mismo ya deberia darte la solucion a como hacer un backup de tu origen de softe
<Andurino> crear iso de un equipo con conexion ??
<Itxshell> pero en una de las pc no funciona }
<Andurino> que no funciona? -> ¿es exactamente el mismo linux?
<Itxshell> las pcs no tiene conexion a internet :(
<Itxshell> no diferentes versiones de ubuntu
<Andurino> son unas 32 bits y otras 64?? // unas con x86 y otras con amd??
<Itxshell> no todas son de 32
<Itxshell> yo solo quiero respaldar lo instalado en ese pc
<Itxshell> para que al poner de nuevo el sistema
<Itxshell> el pueda tener otra vez sus aplicaciones
<Itxshell> no sirve salvar todo el sistema por que da errores
<Itxshell> solo quiero las aplicaciones
<Andurino> tienes algun disco externo??
<Itxshell> si
<Andurino> idea pues...
<Andurino> te explico un poco el concepto..
<Andurino> tu puedes poner como origen de soft una ubicacion (distinta)
<Andurino> el concepto es meter en el disco externo el "repositorio"
<Andurino> esta claro eso??
<Andurino> ahora como copio los archivos al disco y de que modo?? (eso es otra cosa)
<Itxshell> ok
<Andurino> entoces me sigues mas o menos??
<Itxshell> si
<Andurino> bueno, entoces busca info sobre como hacer una distribucion para una red local (de modo que en algun lado tienen que estar los archivos del repositorio para la red) seguramente tengas opcion de poder cambiar la carpeta (¿usa la del disco externo?)
<Itxshell> jajaja ok
<Itxshell> gracias Andurino
<Andurino> de nada
<Andurino> espero que te haya servido de algo la idea
<dabor> Itxshell, para respaldar y restaurar toda una particion utiliza fsarchiver
<Itxshell> gracias dabor
<Andurino> itxshell-> como seguramente quieras "manejar a discreccion" la lista de aplicaciones, te recomiendo que documentes en el mismo disco el proceso (seguro que cuando no tengas conexion, te acordaras)
<dabor> Itxshell, tiene pinta de que no te vas a salvar de instalar todas las aplicaciones de nuevo, a menos que puedas actualizar el sistema
<Andurino> solo dependera de como haya sincronizado el repositorio "local" con el que le interesa o interesen
<Itxshell> jajaja dabor  eso estoy viendo
<Andurino> solo actulizara e instalara, lo que exista en el repositorio local...
<arsenic> buenas, alguien sabe como poner en marcha una tarjeta pci de tv Genius tvgo a11mce en ubuntu 10.10?
<Andurino> itxshell -> un enlace (cualquiera, seguro que hay otros mejores) http://meth.nireblog.com/post/2007/04/30/como-crear-un-repositorio-local-de-ubuntu
<arsenic> buenas, alguien sabe como poner en marcha una tarjeta pci de tv Genius tvgo a11mce en ubuntu 10.10?
<arsenic> no se si alcanzaron a leer :S
<Andurino> arsenic-> ese modelo concreto no he trabajado con el, pero lo que no se es a que te refieres con poner en marcha. Por mi experiencia se que creia que no funcionaba, hasta que instale una aplicacion que usa una capturadora....
<arsenic> cual es esa aplicacion?
<arsenic> te referis a tvtime Andurino ?
<Andurino> cualquiera que capture video, el cheese por ejemplo captura los sources de video para emision de video conferencia... (no se para que la quieres usar)
<arsenic> es una tarjeta de tv
<arsenic> no creo que la haya reconocido
<Andurino> para ver al tele, ok
<arsenic> ya le instale dos aplicaciones
<arsenic> y nada..
<Andurino> eso teine miga...
<arsenic> creo que la marca es tvgo a11 porque genius es solamente quien la ensambla
<arsenic> vi que creative fabrica el mismo modelo
<Andurino> me daba un error , o no reconocia el dispositivo (pero por que la config por defecto apuntaba a otro dispositivo)
<arsenic> :O
<Andurino> tenia que poner a mano, el origen del video
<arsenic> como era el comando para fijarme si me lo reconocio?
<Andurino> y si me iba bien
<arsenic> (consola)
<Andurino> no es un comando (terminal) son opciones dentro de la aplicacion
<Andurino> comprendes??
<arsenic> sisi
<arsenic> como es el nombre de esa aplicacion?
<Andurino> uff me pones en un apuro, hace tiempo que ya no uso la dichosa tarjeta (es analogica)
<arsenic> jaja si es analogica, asi es...
<Andurino> pues creo que era el tvtime
<Andurino> aunque tambien usaba mytv
<Andurino> ambos me daban 1 problema (distinto) (ninguno una funcionalidad completa)
<arsenic> voy a probar con mytv,,,
<arsenic> no...
<arsenic> nada
<tonyb486> has probas con .. totem?
<Andurino> como ya te dije (hace tiempo que no uso esa tarjeta, igual un dia me da por ponerla otra vez para ver vhs... )
<arsenic> me marca que no hay dispositivos dvb reconocidos...
<Andurino> lspci (pon eso)
<Andurino> en (terminal)
<arsenic> a ver
<Andurino> encuentras algo " asociado o directamente relacionado" con la tarjeta??
<arsenic> nada
<Andurino> entoces el problema es otro...
<arsenic> multimedia controller device 9131:7130
<arsenic> es lo unico
<arsenic> 00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Device 9131:7130 (rev 01)
<arsenic> esa es la string
<Andurino> .... dos opciones -> quita la tarjeta y verifica la existencia de las mismas lineas (hay que apagar el equipo)
<arsenic> ya lo habia hecho
<arsenic> esa linea no aparecia
<Andurino> o bien si tienes algo que meter a la capturadora video in (no analog) video de una camara live ¿comprendes?
<arsenic> sisi
<arsenic> comprendo
<Andurino> entonces abre el cheese
<Andurino> seleciona el dispostivo de video
<arsenic> espera a que lo instale
<Andurino> como es un dispositivo mutiple , con varias entradas (videoin, analog, .... ) te resulta mas sencillo usar algo que puedas ver directamente
<Andurino> una captura en vivo (comprendes?)
<Andurino> Ya que la tele en si , requiere mas cosas (es mejor tratar de averiguar si funciona) / para ver si hay que ver hacia abajo (fallo del dispositivo) o arriba configuracion de aplicacion.
<arsenic> se tilda el chese
<Andurino> uhmm ok, puede ser por algun conflicto de permisos de usurio (require permisos para usar dispositivo de video)
<Andurino> lo facil -> sudo cheese
<Andurino> tienes vlc??
<Andurino> no es tan amigable, pero funciona
<arsenic> No se encontró ningún dispositivo
<arsenic> si tengo vlc
<Andurino> abrelo
<arsenic> ya
<Andurino> abre tambien un nautilis
<Andurino> nautilus
<Andurino> ve a raiz del sistema
<arsenic> como sudo?
<Andurino> no, solo es para ver las rutas
<arsenic> ok
<arsenic> estoy parado en el raiz
<Andurino> haber si hay suerte, si no buscamos
<Andurino> en vlc,->media
<Andurino> open capture device
<Andurino> NO detecta nada-> hay que meterlo a mano (en teria)
<cossier> arsenic: quizas necesites algun paquete como p e gnome-dvb-client
<arsenic> tengo que elegir DVB
<arsenic> cuando pongo eso me aparece esta dire
<Andurino> nop
<Andurino> video for linux
<arsenic> /dev/dvb/adapter0
<Andurino> a coño, has buscado... pues ya ta
<Andurino> mete entonces
<arsenic> VLC es incapaz de abrir el MRL «v4l2://». Vea el registro para más detalles.
<Andurino> has verificado que esa ruta (para algo te dije que abrieras nautilus) existe??
<arsenic> no existe
<arsenic> xD
<Andurino> ejem...
<Andurino> existe algo??
<arsenic> cuando pongo video for linux
<arsenic> directamente no aparece ninguna ruta
<Andurino> lo se
<Andurino> hay que buscarla
<Andurino> si existe
<arsenic> ok
<Andurino> dev/video ??? existe??
<arsenic> no
<Andurino> dentro de dev, ficheros video?
<arsenic> tampoco
<Andurino> dev/dvb , fichero dvd?
<Andurino> dvb (sorry)
<arsenic> tampoco
<Andurino> eso significa que hay que ir para abajo (es decir conseguir que existan esos ficheros)
<Andurino> no te esta montada la tarjeta
<Andurino> lo que no se es porque
<Andurino> reconoce el dispositivo lspci (dices que te informa de un dispositvo)
<Andurino> pero no esta montado (no hay acceso)
<arsenic> si
<arsenic> pero creo que era la web cam nomas
<arsenic> deberia reiniciar a ver si es eso
<Andurino> prueva
<arsenic> ok
<arsenic> be right back
<arsenic> volvi
<arsenic> sigue apareciendo esa linea
<arsenic> multimedia controller
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas
<arsenic> buenas bl4ckc00k1e
<bl4ckc00k1e> una pregunta, estoy intentando hacer una distribución modificada de ubuntu, pero los programas que estoy usando, solo me permiten instalar desde los repositorios
<bl4ckc00k1e> y lo que quiero es poder instalar programas manualmente he introducirlos ya instalados en la iso
<arsenic> mmm
<Andurino> arsenic-> ¿alguna novedad?
<Andurino> bla4-> una iso? un repositorio en cd ??
<arsenic> myubuntu creo..
<bl4ckc00k1e> myubuntu?
<bl4ckc00k1e> no hay algun programa que me haga una copia de mis sistema, para que se lo copien he instalen mi sistema?
<Andurino> http://uck.sourceforge.net/ -> UCK
<Andurino> como?? bl4 no acabo de comprender??
<bl4ckc00k1e> Andurino, es eno deja ponerlos manualmente
<bl4ckc00k1e> solode repositorios
<Andurino> uck no te deja??
<bl4ckc00k1e> mmmmmmm
<bl4ckc00k1e> estamos con el delante
<bl4ckc00k1e> andaaaaa
<arsenic> perfect
<arsenic> xD
<arsenic> es el mismo que use yo
<bl4ckc00k1e> en console aplication, capaz ahi se puede
<arsenic> aunque despues me instale otro...
<bl4ckc00k1e> cual
<arsenic> eso es lo que no recuerdo
<arsenic> su nombre
<arsenic> pero me funciono bien
<arsenic> volviendo al tema Andurino
<Andurino> ubiquicty ?? puede ser (no se si es asi el nombre)
<arsenic> no
<arsenic> ni parecido
<arsenic> era otro mas corto el nombre
<bl4ckc00k1e> estamos en al consola, pero no podemos acceder a lso archivos de nuestro disco duro... por que es como si estuvieramos ya en el nuevo sistema :S
<arsenic> parecido a gummy
<bl4ckc00k1e> voy a buscar a ver
<Andurino> tema arsenic??
<Andurino> montar los dispositivos ¿no?
<arsenic> ah
<arsenic> ya me acorde como se llamaba!!!
<arsenic> Remastersys
<arsenic> ese era el programa bl4ckc00k1e
<arsenic> el tema Andurino
<arsenic> arsenic@arsenic-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep saa
<arsenic> [  196.185839] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.16 loaded
<arsenic> [  196.211789] saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded
<arsenic> [  196.211796] saa7134 ALSA: no saa7134 cards found
<Andurino> eliminamos obvieades?? has verificado si en controlores de hardware aparece??
<arsenic> en controladores adicionales decis?
<n0> me voy  a la segura y veo con una distro booteable que este mi informacion
<bl4ckc00k1e> arsenic, parecido a gummy??, jajaja
<bl4ckc00k1e> y eso que hace el Remastersys, hace una iso de instalacion del sistema operativo
<bl4ckc00k1e> o yo me tengo que montar el script?
<arsenic> bl4ckc00k1e, mi memoria es corta xD
<bl4ckc00k1e> jajajjaja
<bl4ckc00k1e> ok ok
<bl4ckc00k1e> lo pruebo a ver
<arsenic> probalo tranquiç
<arsenic> despues avisa como va todo ;)
<Andurino> has visto la lista??
<arsenic> Andurino, si
<Andurino> sale algo??
<arsenic> pero no aparece mas que el de la placa de video
<arsenic> y si le doy a activar ya se de antemano lo que va a pasar
<arsenic> ademas tengo el x11 instalado ya
<arsenic> a mano
<Andurino> no, mejor no toques (a todos nos dio algun problema que otro esa "idea")
<arsenic> claro
<arsenic> mejor me resulto el tutorial
<arsenic> para tarjetas Nvidia
<Andurino> era porque prodria aparecer el dispositivo, pero que estuviese desactivado.
<arsenic> lo se
<Andurino> desde ahi es sencillo
<arsenic> pero no
<arsenic> lamentablemente no aparece
<Andurino> toca romperse la cabeza por la tonteria .... x (ademas en ingles)
<arsenic> sera que desde el sistema habra que instalar alguna lib para que lo reconozca?
<Andurino> no creo, alguien apunto por ahi que es posible que fuera ese el problema
<arsenic> mm I can speak english too xD
<n0> so in english no problem i can speak to
<Andurino> be hapy, yo prefiero entender que traducir
<n0> su so
<n0> jjaja
<n0> buen punto
<arsenic> jajaja
<arsenic> es cierto
<arsenic> ademas  se tarda menos
<arsenic> encontre esto
<arsenic> ubuntu-es.org/node/45630
<arsenic> sin la triple w adelante para que el bot no me banee
<mimecar> arsenic: desde cuando hace el bot eso?
<arsenic> por las dudas..
<arsenic> hay bots que se pueden configurar para que cuiden
<arsenic> hasta se pueden configurar para evitar el spam por querrys
<mimecar> el bot de este canal no
<arsenic> good :P
<arsenic> en otro canal esos psybots me tenian loco ya
<Andurino> arsenic-> leiste la entrada de edicion del modprobe? (el problem es la fecha del post)
<arsenic> estoy en modconf y al parecer esta la placa instalada
<arsenic> solo hay que cargar los modulos al kernel y eso  es todo
<arsenic> :S
<Andurino> ?? cargar modulos al kernel?? o montar el dispositivo ??
<arsenic> montar el dispositivo previo haber cargado los modulos al kernel
<arsenic> me aparece esto
<arsenic> arsenic@arsenic-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep saa
<arsenic> [  196.185839] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.16 loaded
<arsenic> [  196.211789] saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded
<arsenic> [  196.211796] saa7134 ALSA: no saa7134 cards found
<arsenic> [ 2031.218351] saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound unloaded
<arsenic> [ 2306.012031] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.16 loaded
<mimecar> arsenic: lo que no puedes es pegar tanto texto en el canal
<mimecar> !paste arsenic
<kubot> arsenic: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<arsenic> mimecar, lo se... me metieron un quiet ban xD
<mimecar> es normal, si pegas 20 líneas de golpe molesta mucho
<mimecar> ya sabes para la próxima :P
<Vero2> hola, cómo hago para poder descargar mp3 y poder escuchar y ver, porque me sale un cartel que el formato es desconocido. Algun programa para instalar?
<arsenic> VLC
<arsenic> o audacious
<arsenic> es parecido al winamp
<Vero2> arsenic: gracias, probaré
<arsenic> raro porque esos formatos ya se instalan previamente
<arsenic> salvo que expresamente hayas negado eso...
<Vero2> yo hice upgrade por Internet, así que no negué nada, si no recuerdo mal
<arsenic> ya veo
<arsenic> proba con el audacious
<arsenic> seguramente te instale el paquete con formato mp3 tambien
<Vero2> ok luego informo, gracias
<arsenic> de nada, asegurate de informarnos como va todo
<jorge^> rhythmbox es bueno :D
<arsenic> jorge^, es cierto... pero me gusta mas lo minimal :P
<jorge^> yeah
<jorge^> usas fluxbox por casualidad? xD
<Vero2> arsenic me dice que no se pudo cargar la imagen
<arsenic> que formato es?
<Vero2> mp3
<arsenic> desde el centro de software
<arsenic> busca mp3
<Vero2> para instalar?
<arsenic> si
<arsenic> en los resultados
<mimecar> Vero2: totem ya se descarga los codecs
<arsenic> instala uno que dice "Complementos extra de GStreamer"
<mimecar> siempre que tengas el repositorio de mediubuntu activado
<mimecar> la actualización desactiva esos repositorios
<Vero2> mimecar eso se activa en Synaptic?
<mimecar> en el centro de software
<arsenic> en el software center
<Vero2> ok gracias a los dos
<Vero2> ahi voyyyyyy
<arsenic> comproba antes si te figura este: "Complementos extra de GStreamer"
<arsenic> son los codecs
<arsenic> asi no tenes que andar llenando la pc de programas
<arsenic> xD
<Andurino> Durante esta semana me han dejado de funcionar las cuentas MSN en Empathy (hasta ahora lo habian hecho bien) ¿alguien sabe algo?
<arsenic> mi msn esta funcionando
<arsenic> :S
<mimecar>  el msn sigue funcionando en pidgin
<arsenic> tambien mi jabber
<mimecar> y empathy es pidgin
<arsenic> yo tengo el amsn y anda bien
<arsenic> :P
<dylan66> quizas sea algun cambio en el protocolo a mi me aparecen desactivas a veces tambein
<xangua> pss no usa libpurple para msn, sino no tendrías problemas mimecar :P
<Vero2> arsenic y mimecar tengo instalado Complementos extra de GStreamer, tambien totem pero nada que hacer
<mimecar> Vero2: abre el mp3 con totem
<mimecar> si te faltan los codecs los instalará
<mimecar> si dice desconocido, ese mp3 puede estar corrupto
<Vero2> mimecar: lo que pasa es que es un mp3 que bajé de Internet y cuando le hago doble click me sale el cartelito
<mimecar> con otros mp3 te funciona?
<Vero2> no te rías pero no tengo otros...
<Andurino> tengo ambos pidgin y empathy (el caso es que no funcionan las cuentas) si MSN (no estoy diciendo eso)
<arsenic> Vero2, prueba abrirlo con el audacious
<Vero2> ok pruebo
<arsenic> Andurino, no abre la cuenta?
<Andurino> no da error de red ni nada, simplemente se queda indefinidamente "inciando sesion" pero jamas termina
<arsenic> probaste con amsn?
<xangua> con pidgin anda Andurino, quieres que ande con empathy o como¿
<arsenic> olvidalo... mi cuenta no es hotmail
<Vero2> arsenic funcionóóóó, gracias :-))
<arsenic> tengo gmail con passport xD
<Andurino> blinkquea (parpadea) el icono , no muestra mensajes de imposiblididad de conexion, ni de red (esos temas ya los he visto son antiguos)
<arsenic> Vero2, de nada :)
<arsenic> Andurino, encontre la solucion pero hay un problema...
<Andurino> Me gustaria "recuperar" mi forma habitual de trabajo, tenia todo con empathy, pero dejo de funcionar con MSN
<arsenic> ESTE: thai tv ย้อนหลังทุกช่อง thai tv ทุกเรื่อง ทุกช่อง ทุกรายการ ค่าบริการเพียง
<arsenic> xDDD
<Andurino> a que solucion a tu cuestion?? arsenic??
<arsenic> si
<Andurino> cuenta haber
<arsenic> pero en tailandes....
<arsenic> sudo modprobe saa7134 card=(xxx) tuner=(xxx)
<Andurino> ja ja ja
<Andurino> eso ya te lo habia dicho yo.... joer...
<mimecar> sería la primera traducción que traduce los comandos :P
<arsenic> luego sudo apt-get install scantv
<arsenic> pero no se cual es el tuner de mi tarjeta pci
<arsenic> -..-'
<Andurino> que bonito es el thailandes... a ke si?? XDD
<omikron4> arsenic: prueba instalar kaffeine y en la configuracion le buscas el dispositivo a utilizar y haces un escaneo de redes desde el mismo programa
<arsenic> :S
<arsenic> Kaffeine no es KDE?
<arsenic> tengo gnome :S
<omikron4> bueno, yo tengo gnome y lo tengo arsenic
<arsenic> aah ok ok
<arsenic> si funciona pues
<arsenic> lo instalo a ver
<omikron4> pos claro que funciona.. solo que si tienes gnome lo unico que hace es instalarte las bases para que cualquier programa kde te funcione en gnome arsenic
<arsenic> antes usaba otros programas
<arsenic> como el Kchat en gnome
<arsenic> y andaba
<omikron4> arsenic: yo te lo digo para que no tengas que hacer un scantv
<arsenic> lo que si, se desconectaba a cada ratos
<omikron4> kaffeine ya lo tiene todo arsenic
<arsenic> gracias omikron4
<arp-> xD
<arsenic> me pregunto algo....
<arsenic> cual es la diferencia entre ghci y hugs?
<arsenic> me fui al canal en ingles y ni cinco de bola me dieron...
<Algabe> Tengo problemas para conectarme a Empathy y Emesene no conecta.
<mimecar> Algabe: que problemas?
<arsenic> Andurino, alguien con el mismo problema!
<Algabe> mimecar: No me marca ningun problema solo no me conecta eso me paso en ubuntu y ahora en fedora
<arsenic> ha de ser problemas con los protocolos
<arsenic> a lo mejor han cambiado
<Algabe> si eso creo, pero todos tienen el mismo problema al conectarse al msn en empathy?
<arsenic> yo uso amsn
<arsenic> y encima no tengo hotmail sino que uso gmail con passport
<Algabe> si yo también
<cousteau> oí no sé dónde que msn no va; han debido de cambiar el protocolo... oootra vez
<mimecar> cousteau: pidgin en windows funciona
<mimecar> y no han actualizado el programa
<cousteau> mimecar, lo acabas de probar?
<mimecar> si
<Algabe> mimecar: que server y puerto?
<cousteau> ahm
<mimecar> Algabe: los mismos que te he puesto en el otro canal :P
<Algabe> oh ya me dijiste
<mimecar> cousteau: lo he abierto ahora mismo
<Algabe> haha...
<Andurino> valla, parece que es algo de puertos?? ¿cuales?
<Algabe> yo uso el 1863
<Andurino> el que pone por defecto
<Algabe> si
<mimecar> Algabe: puede ser un problema de tu zona
<Andurino> el firewall tiene permiso de I/O  e igualmente el routter...
<Algabe> mimecar: si tal vez
<Andurino> lo unico que se me ocurre es que hubiese un cambio de puerto, pero... daria un error de otro tipo
<Algabe> mimecar: aun que he estado en zonas diferentes
<Andurino> no una inconexion ideterminada
<Andurino> por otro lado pigdin (si funciona) lo que lleva a una ofuscacion tremenda!
<Algabe> ya tengo así 2 días en ubuntu me paso y ahora en fedora
<mimecar> Andurino: pidgin y empathy no usan lo mismo
<Andurino> no digo que usen lo mismo, digo que funciona uno si otro no
<arsenic> en Irssi se puede vincular todo... msn, irc, jabber
<arsenic> solamente hay que cargarle script's xD
<arsenic> lo que si es en perl...
<arsenic> pero anda
<Algabe> arsenic: si usando una cuenta bitlbee
<arsenic> igual tiene un bucle re denso
<arsenic> no me gusta mucho
<altec> hola, alguien conoce alguna forma de imprimir solo texto de una pagina con texto e imagenes?
<arsenic> selecciona y elegi
<arsenic> imprimir seleccion
<arsenic> xD
<arsenic> reinicio y entro
<corretico> alguien ha trabajado con tuneles GRE en Linux?
<altec> es de una pagian en pdf y no me permite seleccionar
<cousteau> altec, en un pdf se puede seleccionar texto... a menos que sea una imagen...
<cousteau> o dices una página flash?
<altec> como se puede seleccionar solo texto desde una pagina en pdf?
<cousteau> lo seleccionas sin más?
<altec> cousteau documento PDF (application/pdf) con el visor en pdf de ubuntu no puedo seleccionar nada del texto
<cousteau> altec, pues será escaneado
<cousteau> o no estará puesto como texto sino como imagen
<altec> si supongo que estara escaneado
<cousteau> quizá con un OCR
<altec> cousteau en propiedades me dice que es un archivo pdf
<cousteau> bien
<cousteau> quizá con un OCR
<altec> formato PDF-1.3
<cousteau> quizá con un OCR
<cousteau> no tendrá el texto como tal, sino como imagen (mapa de bits o vectorial...)
<altec> cousteau con que tengo que visualizar el archivo para poder seleccionar el texto?
<cousteau> altec, a ver, no lo sé. Si no tengo el archivo delante no sé qué se puede hacer.
<DeiviNoob> este es mi segundo dia usando linux :-X
<DeiviNoob> que complicadito es :-/
<altec> cousteau el creador del archivo es este no se si eso dice algo PScript5.dll Version 5.2
<cousteau> ni idea
<omikron4> DeiviNoob: a mi me resulta mas facil que windows
<altec> cousteau bueno supongo que puedo con gimp modificar el contenido del archivo pdf de imagen y texto y vaciarlo de imagenes?
<mimecar> gimp no se si puede trabajar con PDF
<mimecar> libreoffice si
<cousteau> prueba, no sé... ya te digo que sin el pdf delante es muy difícil
<Andurino> si lo puedes abrir con gimp
<cousteau> mimecar, los puede abrir, y supongo que imprimir
<cousteau> (pero no guardar)
<mimecar> ok
<Andurino> el "problema es" que no te lo guarda , lo tienes que imprimir en pdf
 * cousteau se va a cenar
<Andurino> para lo cual necesitas la impresora pdf for linux
<omikron4> mimecar: hablando de pdf yo bajo el plugin para manipular pdf's con libreoffice pero no lo puedo instalar siempre me da error.. alguna idea?
<altec> ok probare a modificarlo con libreoffice
<Andurino> alguien me ha leido??
<mimecar> que yo sepa no hay que instalar nada omikron4
<mimecar> Andurino: todos los programas imprimen a pdf
<mimecar> no tienes que instalar nada
<omikron4> que quieres decir.. que libreoffice los abre mimecar?
<mimecar> con libreoffice draw yo he abierto pdf
<mimecar> los puedes editar con algunas limitaciones
<fzeta> Hi familia, Good night:-)
<altec> salgo....10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0.................bye
<Andurino> mimecar-> discrepo sobre la impresion ya que requiere un dispositivo del sistema "el cual segun te entiendo aparece da la nada" cosa que no es asi, es posible que algunas (no todas) aplicaciones GUARDEN en pdf.
<mimecar> Andurino: no sale de la nada, tu le das a imprimir
<mimecar> y tienes la opción de imprimir en archivo o en una impresora normal
<Andurino> yo no tengo impresora fisica, me figura archivo
<Andurino> y tengo la impresora virutal pdf
<mimecar> imprimir en archivo es imprimir en pdf
<Andurino> no señor
<Andurino> para nada
<Andurino> imprimir en un archivo envias un postscript de impresion a un fichero binario, que nada tiene que ver con el formato de documento PDF
<mimecar> cuando imprimes en archivo seleccionas PS o PDF
<Vero2> Tengo una pregunta un tanto dificil. Alguien ha flasheado alguna vez la BIOS?
<mimecar> Vero2: es sencillo pero es algo crítico
<danielfcc> saludos
<Vero2> mimecar: por eso mismo pregunto, porque lo tendría que hacer pero me dá algo de miedo
<arsenic> se puede hacer de tres formas pero no lo recomiendo Vero2
<mimecar> Vero2: lo necesitas hacer para algo?
<danielfcc> alguien como puedo reparar paquetes rotos en ubuntu 11.10?
<arsenic> salvo que hagas un backup de la BIOS..
<Vero2> mimecar: si, anda molestando, digamos
<mimecar> danielfcc: depende que origine el paquete roto
<arsenic> Vero2, que problemas te està trayendo la BIOS)
<arsenic> perdon... teclado nuevo :$
<Vero2> arsenic: cuando se le da la gana dice: Bad Bios Checksum y empieza a buscar los puertos USB y las disqueteras
<Vero2> digo cuando se le da la gana porque no lo hace siempre
<mimecar> Vero2: ese error dice que algo de la bios está corrupto
<arsenic> asi es
<arsenic> tendrias que cargar la configuracion por defecto de la bios
<Vero2> pues así parecería
<arsenic> reinicias, entras al bios y seleccionas "load default settings"
<arsenic> (o similar)
<arsenic> no recuerdo bien la opcion
<Vero2> arsenic: lo hice muchas veces
<arsenic> aps
<Vero2> pero hay un problema
<arsenic> cual?
<Vero2> parece que el default me pone al HDD como primera opción de arranque y yo quiero que sea el CD/DVD
<Andurino> Vero2: ¿cuanto tiempo tiene la placa? Es posible que te falle la pila
<Vero2> Andurino: lo primero que hice fue cambiar la pila
<Andurino> que bios es?
<arsenic> Vero2, haz esto:
<arsenic> carga los default settings
<arsenic> luego sal guardando los cambios
<arsenic> luego reingresa y modifica SOLAMENTE esa opcion de booteo.
<arsenic> con eso deberia estar funcionando
<Vero2> lo hice 1000 veces ya
<arsenic> de no ser asi,
<arsenic> tienes un jumper al lado de la pila
<arsenic> apagas tu pc y lo quitas hacia la otra posicion
<arsenic> lo dejas un minuto
<arsenic> lo recolocas donde estaba
<Andurino> ¿tienes disketera en el equipo??
<arsenic> y pruebas nuevamente
<Andurino> o un lector de tarjetas ?
<mimecar> Andurino: http://imageshack.us/f/51/pantallazodel2011111023.png/
<Vero2> arsenic: lo hice alguna vez solamente que no recuerdo si con esta mother o con la que tenía antes...
<mimecar> impresión directa a PDF desde gedit
<Vero2> Andurino tengo CD/DVD
<arsenic> Vero2, prueba esa opcion
<Andurino> ya lo habia visto mimecar, el caso es que esa ventana no sale en todas las aplicaciones....
<Vero2> arsenic: entre paréntesis no es nada facil poder agarrar ese jumper, es bastante chiquito
<mimecar> en que aplicación no te sale?
<Andurino> openoffice por ejemplo
<arsenic> Vero2, seguramente nada que con una pinza de depilar se logre
<arsenic> le robe varias a mi madre :D
<Vero2> jaja
<mimecar> Vero2: ¿has apagado el equipo antes de quitar la pila?
<Vero2> mimecar: por supuesto, no me atrevería meterme dentro de la CPU estando enchufado jaja
<Andurino> Haber vero2, tienes o no disquetera 3 1/2 y/o lector de tarjetas de memoria ??? ambos pueden producir ese error en algunas placas
<mimecar> Andurino: si configuras la impresora genérica de libreoffice, también imprime a pdf
<arsenic> has hecho bien Vero2
<mimecar> usando un dialogo de imprimir propio
<arsenic> si no desenchufas el pc antes, adios EEPROM
<Vero2> Andurino: la disquetera de 3 y medio está inhabilitada y lector de terjetas de memoria no tengo
<arsenic> pues algun dispositivo esta funcionando mal o no esta funcionando
<Vero2> arsenic , qué es éso por Dios?
<Andurino> prefiero una impresora virtual (para todas las aplicaciones) simple y facil
<mimecar> Vero2: la bios se actualiza normalmente con una disketera
<arsenic> y eso es lo que te genera el conflicto
<arsenic> la EEPROM es una memoria donde se aloja el BIOS
<arsenic> algunas tambien incluyen el gestor del POST...
<Andurino> asi se donde tengo la bandeja de salida de papel XD
<Vero2> mimecar: hice la consulta a ASUS y me dijeron que es lo mismo CD/DVD, a tal punto que yo tengo el DVD original que venía con la mother y cuando lo pongo la BIOS se porta bien
<mimecar> el programa de la bios lo tienes que descargar de algun sitio
<mimecar> y en el CD no tendrás la última
<granjero> hola, como andan?
<Vero2> si, me dieron el sitio
<Vero2> pero la BIOS que ellos ofrecen es anterior al que tengo yo
<arsenic> el problema es que por ahi para instalar la bios necesitas una aplicacion que corre en wintendo
<granjero> tengo una instalación limpia de 11.10 en mi laptop dell inspiron 1440, hay veces que booteo y no tengo sonido. con sudo alsa force-reload no vuelve a arrancar
<granjero> rebooteo y arranca el sonido de nuevo?
<Andurino> se puede actualizar desde cualquier dispositivo , que contenga el sistema de arranque que necesite la aplicacion para reflasear la bios, disketera, usb, cd
<arsenic> a lo mejor el bios que tenes instalado ahora tiene algun bug...
<granjero> es un bug conocido?
<Vero2> arsenic: por supuesto que hay que hacerlo en DOS
<arsenic> DOS? jaja
<arsenic> pense que no se usaba mas...
<Andurino> dos??? seguro??
<Vero2> si, seguro
<mimecar> Andurino: si
<arsenic> Andurino, si
<Vero2> se llama AFUDOS
<arsenic> varias como la mia se hacen desde DOS
<Andurino> no estoy diciendo que la mayoria lo haga asi, pero no es un proceso exclusivo de DOS. hay mas
<arsenic> ah si
<Vero2> Andurino:  si hay otro que se llama Winflash
<arsenic> yo tambien tengo la opcion de hacerlo desde wintendo
<Vero2> o bien tambien se puede usar el tool de la BIOS mismo
<arsenic> tambien la misma bios tiene una
<arsenic> eso
<arsenic> y bueno esas eran las tres formas de hacerlo
<Andurino> y obviamente tambien existe la posiblidad de hacerlo de forma fisica (algo duro para no electronicos)
<Vero2> pero la  cuestión es que le tengo miedo al asunto
<mimecar> mientras no lo hagas usando wine no deberías tener problemas
<arsenic> Andurino, necesitas un lector de eeprom
<arsenic> demasiado costoso
<arsenic> :P
<Vero2> mimecar: se tiene que hacer con DOS puro
<arsenic> Vero2, que placa mother tenesÇ?
<mimecar> Vero2: lo se
<Vero2> arsenic Asus
<mimecar> tiene consecuencias no hacerlo con sistemas "puros"
<arsenic> modelo?
<Vero2> ah esperá que recuerde
<Vero2> PKL5 AM SE si no me equivoco
<arsenic> mmm por casualidad
<arsenic> dejaste el jumper donde estaba antes?
<arsenic> o lo dejaste en la posicion clear cmos?
<Vero2> arsenic: creo que no lo hice en esta mother si no en la anterior
<arsenic> ah entonces proba eso
<arsenic> a lo mejor es alguna mala configuracion
<Vero2> si, tendré que probar
<arsenic> recordame que origino ese error?
<Vero2> no tengo la menor idea
<arsenic> ah... estamos barbaro entonces..
<arsenic> bueno proba un clear cmos
<Vero2> de golpe empezaron a salir los carteles
<arsenic> pero no dejes el jumper en esa posicion... sino que vuelve a dejarlo como estaba antes
<arsenic> lo que si
<arsenic> no le saques la pila
<arsenic> solo apaga el pc
<arsenic> y luego haz lo del jumper
<Vero2> ok pero lo haré temprano por la mañana cuando mi cabeza está todavía en funciones normales...
<Vero2> Ahora son las 7,30 p.m
<arsenic> la misma hora aca en argentina jaja
<Vero2> pero si yo estoy en Argentina jajajaja
<arsenic> aaaah mira vos
<arsenic> xD
<Vero2> dónde miro? je
<arsenic> jaja
<arsenic> buena salida
<Vero2> a veces me pasa
<arsenic> mimecar, nada sobre una tarjeta de tv  tvgo a11mce?
<arsenic> desde la mañana que vengo renegando -.-
<mimecar> ni idea
<arsenic> aparece en el lspci
<arsenic> pero ni siquiera muestra el nombre
<arsenic> y no esta dead la placa
<arsenic> en wintendo funca
<arsenic> pero en ubuntu no levanta ni con grua
<Vero2> arsenic no fuiste de paseo por Google?
<mimecar> arsenic: ¿has mirado si está soportada?
<arsenic> Vero2, es lo primero que hice
<arsenic> mimecar, nop
<mimecar> ya sabes
<arsenic> pero en ubuntu 7.xx si
<arsenic> si La soporta esa distro...
<arsenic> digo version...
<arsenic> la unica ayuda que tenia estaba en esas paginas japonesas
<arsenic> o tailandesas
<Vero2> arsenic qué función cumple esa tarjeta?
<gkahn_> buenas tardes, tengo un consulta: voy a cambiar mi laptop que actualmente tiene mint y win7 por tema de compatibilidad de soft. Quisiera restablecer el inicio desde windows 7 y eliminar el grub, pero esto debo hacerlo desde linux pues no tengo ninguna instacion de windows7 para restablecer el gestor de arranque. ¿HAy alguna forma de hacer esto desde linux?
<arsenic> es una sintonizadora de tv y radio Vero2
<arsenic> PCI :P
<Vero2> ah
<mimecar> gkahn_: windows 7 permite eso pero usando el disco de instalación
<mimecar> si tienes windows 7, intenta recuperarlo usando la consola de windows
<Vero2> arsenic: pero necesitas una tarjeta para eso?
<Vero2> yo por ejemplo me meto en Canal 13 sin mas ni mas
<gkahn_> mimecar: pero para eso no es necesario tener el dvd de instalacion o se puede hacer desde mismo windows instalado?
<mimecar> me parece que usando el disco de instalación
<mimecar> no lo he probado desde el propio windows
<gkahn_> ese es mi problema mimecar, no tengo el dvd de instalacion de windows, tengo un que es todo en uno pero me desconoce el sistema instalado en el dd
<Vero2> gkahn y no puedes bajarte algun CD de arranque desde Internet?
<mimecar> gkahn_: pregunta en el canal de offtopic o en un canal de windows
<gkahn_> lei que habia un programa llamado ms-sys, pero no lo encuentro en los repositorios, alguien sabe de ello?
<Vero2> bueno, nos vemos.
<arsenic> pinches cortes
<arsenic> aioz Vero2
<arsenic> bueno gente
<arsenic> parece que esta placa no funciona en ubuntu
<arsenic> voy a probar con knopixx
<ubunter0> Hola, como hago para que un servidor de Ubuntu tenga salida al exterior?
<ubunter0> El servidor que tengo funciona localmente, pero no es visible desde afuera
<ubunter0> He probado instalar noip2, pero no he logrado mucho
<ubunter0> Alguien tiene experiencia con DDNS?
<CrOnOs2000> teoricamente no ocupas nada para que tenga acceso desde afuera de tu red local solo tu ip y que tu router permita el trafico
<ubunter0> gracias por responder CrOnOs2000. Es raro que no funcione
<CrOnOs2000> bueno el primer lugar donde yo buscaria es el router y tu provedor de servicio algunos bloquean el acceso con un proxy, ya lo habias logrado antes?
<ubunter0> No, nunca intenté acceder anteriormente. Ahora es que me ha dado curiosidad el tema de que sea accesible el servidor desde el exterior
<ubunter0> He creado unas reglas en el Router DSL, dejar abierto el puerto 80 de salida y entrada
<ubunter0> Tambien he instalado el cliente No-Ip en ubuntu, pero debo estar haciendo algo mal
<CrOnOs2000> mmm yo la ultima vez que lo probe funciono sin ningun ajuste
<CrOnOs2000> asumo que tu ip es dinamica como la mia
<dabor> ubunter0, habras configurado bien el no-ip?
<dabor> ubunter0, porque con tener el puerto 80 abierto y el apache configurado en ese puerto deberia funcionar
<ubunter0> si, es ip dinamica
<ubunter0> dabor, si le doy en consola sudo noip2 -S y parece que todo anda bien
<dabor> ubunter0, probaste entrar con la ip?
<dabor> directamente
<ubunter0> dabor, si y tampoco me deja
<dabor> http://tuip
<Hektorito> Hola
<dabor> entonces no es problema de no-ip
<dabor> ubunter0, dale un escaneo de puertos con nmap
<ubunter0> ok
<dabor> a ver si realmente el 80 esta abierto
<Hektorito> Tengo un problema alguien me ayuda?
<CrOnOs2000> haz la pregunta :D
<dabor> Hektorito, hay que plantear el problema y talvez alguien te ayude
<Hektorito> uso wine para abrir el Warcraft pero me da error
<Hektorito> me da un error
<dabor> Hektorito, tendrias que comentar cual es el error
<Hektorito> no se abre simplemente
<CrOnOs2000> hay un equivalente gratuito a crossover si mal no recuerdo con configs de juegos dabor no te sabes el nombre?
<Hektorito> pero esque al principio me iba ahora ya no
<Hektorito> no se que leches pasa
<Hektorito> parece que ba unos segundos y de repente se corta la conexion
<dabor> CrOnOs2000, ni idea..linux to play?
<Hektorito> y ya deja de funcionar
<Hektorito> me sale un mensaje
<Hektorito> como que puede ser una deficiencia del wine
<Hektorito> que mire en los foros me pone
<Hektorito> xD
<Hektorito> bueno si nadie le ha pasado algo asi con el wine pues nada
<Hektorito> gracias  de toas formas
<CrOnOs2000> configurar wine puede ser bastante latoso
<ubunter0> dabor, como se si esta abierto el puerto 80 con nmap?
<dabor> ubuntulog, nmap tuip
<dabor> ubunter0, y te lista los puertos abiertos
<CrOnOs2000> mi consejo seria usar el crossover games es gratuito desde el centro de software
<Hektorito> ok
<Hektorito> ami dices no?
<CrOnOs2000> Hektorito, si
<ubunter0> dabor, si dice 80/tcp open http
<dabor> ok
<ubunter0> eso con la ip local
<ubunter0> dejame ver con la de internet
<dabor> ubunter0, entonces verifica la configuracion de apache (entiendo que es un servidor web no?)
<Hektorito> yo he pensado que podria ser que algo me lo bloquee, por que funciona los primeros segundos antes de bloquearse
<dabor> ubunter0, tiene que sercon la ip publica
<CrOnOs2000> Hektorito, puede ser pero como te digo wine es un dolor en el trasero mejor usar configuraciones que ya se han probado
<CrOnOs2000> dabor, probando tu comando en mi maquina sin haber configurado nada el puerto 80 esta abierto
<ubunter0> dabor, si tambien tengo abierto el puerto 80 en la ip publica
<ubunter0> ese es el puerto que usan los navegadores, y creo que siempre esta abierto
<dabor> ubunter0, no lo veo abierto
<dabor> ubunter0, si uno especificamente no lo abre al exterior, siempre esta cerrado
<dabor> ubunter0, por mas que lo usen los navegadores
<ubunter0> dabor, ok
<CrOnOs2000> dabor, no lo se esta maquina esta con la instalacion default de ubuntu y yo lo tengo abierto justo con telnet y ftp
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-11
<dabor> CrOnOs2000, escaneaste con local o ip publica?
<CrOnOs2000> publica  desde http://www.cualesmiip.com/
<jhc> ls
<jhc> lista de canales ¿como?
 * unknwon Saludos!
<CrOnOs2000> ubunter0, bueno en mi caso cuando pongo mi ip publica me manda a la configuarcion de mi router lo que me lleva a pensar que ahi esta tu problema
<CrOnOs2000> yo abri el puerto 80 en el router para poder accesar si lo tienes cerrado simplemente no pasa nada
<dabor> CrOnOs2000, tendrias que cerrar esa opcion de configurar el router via ip publica
<CrOnOs2000> dabor, solo se activo al abrir el puerto 80 antes de eso no pasa nada
<dabor> ok
<ubunter0> simplemente no pasa nada si pongo la ip publica en mi navegador, y creo haber configurado el modem para que esten abierto el puerto 80
<ubunter0> inclusive hace rato intente esto por el puerto 8080, pero nada
<CrOnOs2000> ubunter0, parece que no soy capaz de entrar al server de apache tampoco :(
<ubunter0> a cual server CrOnOs2000?
<CrOnOs2000> apache2 2.2.20
<ubunter0> cronos2000, si es todo un tema esto de los servers jeje
<Alchareo> ubunter, quiza sea algo obvio pero ya intentaste tambien configurando el firewall
<CrOnOs2000> pues no deberia la ultima vez que lo fue todo bastante "out of the box" como se dice
<Guest89053> hola, consulta, no logro activar wifi en kde plasma netbook, alguna sugerencia?
<debsan> !detalles Guest89053
<kubot> Guest89053: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ubunter0> Guest89053, tenias antes instalado otro entorno grafico?
<Josesordo> Acabo de instalar Ubuntu 11.10, y solo me pregunto si tengo que dejar mi tarjeta grafica asi o instalo los drivers de la pagina de ATI?..
<debsan> Josesordo, te funcioná bien así ?
<Josesordo> debsan, no sé.. en el glxgear me aparece 60 FPS
<debsan> podés hacer la prueba. Los drivers privativos generalmente tienen mejor soporte 3D
<Josesordo> bueno, iba a probar con compiz.. pero ahora no sé donde busco los iconos en este Unity.. 1ra vez que estoy en Unity
<Guest89053> ubunter0, así es, tengo instalado gnome
<Guest89053> y funciona en este ambiente
<Guest89053> ubunter0, instale ayer kde, pero por alguna razón no conecta
<Guest89053> kubot, acabo de ver que ubunter0 se marchó, puedes ayudarme?
<kubot> Guest89053: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Guest89053> ja!
<Guest89053> virusuy, el otro día me ayudaste con la tarjeta wifi... puedes ayudarme nuevamente?
<gazz> hola buenas noches...
<gazz> una pregunta vlc no funciona en linux??
<Guest89053> gazz se supone que sí
<Guest89053> virusuy... estás?
<luis_> alguien pudo instalar firefox 8 en ubuntu 10.04?
<gazgaz> q no te vino instalado ya???
<Guest89053> luis_ tengo instaldo el 7, aun no instalo el 8
<luis_> yo tambien tengo el 7 pero no se puede instalar el 8 por lo menos yo
<luis_> estos son los pasos
<luis_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<luis_> sudo apt-get update
<luis_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luis_> estan bien no? yo creo que si
<luis_> Guest89053?
<Guest89053> Luis_ mmmm no me manejo mucho con los comandos de consola, yo hubiese intentado via Centro de Software
<Guest89053> luis_ antes de instalarlo, debes desinstalar primero la version anterior
<Guest89053> luis_ sudo rm -r /opt/firefox
<Guest89053> luis_ acá tienes paso a paso (pero en inglés): http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Firefox-8-in-Ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-232859.shtml
<luis_> ok
<luis_> esos pasos ya los probe lo unico que no desinstale la version anterior
<luis_> como desinstalos firefox desde la linea de comando
<luis_> alguien sabe
<luis_> gracias
<luis_> algo de purge
<luis_> igual sigo en el 7 gracias a todos saludos
<ygor> Hola a todos..tengo una duda. estoy en el ubuntu 11.10 por mi flash drive y necesito cambiar el lenguaje de ingles para espanol, bueno, lo que me pasa esq como estoy usando un live-cd , no puedo dar log-off y cambiar el languaje...alguien sabe como ayudarme?
<Josesordo> No puedo ver los iconos del sistema.. lo que normalmente sale al lado del reloj..ahora esta oculto en Ubuntu 11.10 .. =/
<d3lt4-f0rc3> hi
<Elnetotaca> a ver, que esta pasando con al web de ubuntu-es??? le pregunte a google y no me responde
<Elnetotaca> parece que estan dormidos aqui!
<Elnetotaca> :P
 * xoan buenas
<diurno> nas
<diurno> sabeis desde donde me puedo descargar lubuntu?
<diurno> no encuentro la iso por ningun lado
<diurno> para ponerselo a un 800 mhz con 128 de ram
<diurno> version de 32 bits
<diurno> y ubuntu remix
<diurno> ??
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<diurno> nas
<diurno> donde puedo encontrar las isos de ubuntu y su descendientes?
<diurno> como lubuntu...
<n0> mmm
<n0> haber
<n0> mm hola
<n0> creo que en
<n0> http://www.linuxiso.com.ar/
<n0> hace tiempo que no me meto
<n0> pero la ultima vez estaban varias distros
<diurno> vale gracias, voy a echar un vistazo
<n0> si recien entre y hay varias iso
<n0> okas
<diurno> no importan si no estan actualizadas a la ultima version no?, despues en las actualizaciones te da la opcion de instalar la ultima verdad?
<n0> si
<n0> exacto
<OskarCalvo> buenos días gente
<OskarCalvo> soy un usuario novel/medio, más tirando para novel que medio de ubuntu
<OskarCalvo> me gustaría hacer una pregunta
<OskarCalvo> estoy mirando docks para instalar
<OskarCalvo> ahora mismo estoy con docky y me gusta
<OskarCalvo> pero estoy buscando un dock que me permita agrupar (como unity) algunas apps en una ventana
<n0> y no sabes coo instalarlo ?
<OskarCalvo> estoy en la 10.04 por motivos de curro, y no me gustaría tener que cambiar
<n0> el dock
<diurno> lubuntu no esta en esa pagina
<diurno> cual es el k vas mas rapido de todos?
<diurno> kde
<OskarCalvo> n0,  tengo instalado docky,se instalarlo, pero no consigo que me agrupe apps en un icono para seleccionar una, y busco un dock (si lo hay) que pueda instalar
<diurno> o cual?
<n0> haber voy  instalarlo para ver que pasa
<OskarCalvo> gracias n0
<OskarCalvo> n0, ya lo he sacado, he encontrado la respuesta a mis plegarias http://www.genbeta.com/linux/mystuff-agrupa-lanzadores-dentro-de-una-ventana-en-linux
<diurno> alguien sabe como domar una grafica ati desde linux?
<diurno> necesito hacer un backup y despues meterle unos archivos nuevos
<diurno> para k me arranque con unos hercios personalizados
<n0> los drivers
<n0> domar ?
<n0> instalar ,configurar , ?
<OskarCalvo> gracias n0,
<n0> diurno
<diurno> dime
<diurno> es k necesitos configurar linux para k arranke a unos hercios k yo elija
<diurno> n0 estas?
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> estoy intentando hacer un script q genere varios procesos en background, pero tengo problemas con la sintaxis
<fij0> algo asi como
<fij0> for i in `seq 1 255`; do  ping 172.16.0."$i" &; done
<diurno> yo necesitos configurar linux para k me arranke con unos herzios distintos a los k tiene pòr defecto
<diurno> alguien me ayuda?
<n0> mmmm el clock rate del kernel
<n0> mmmm
<n0> ve esto si te sirve
<n0> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4956206/change-linux-kernel-timer
<soporte> hola
<n0> hi
<soporte> alguien sabe instalar un proxy trasparente
<n0> hola
<n0> soporte
<n0> yo instale un software que se llama
<n0> vyatta
<n0> ve como te resulta .. es facil de instalar ..
<soporte> pero
<soporte> no el squid
<soporte> de ubuntu
<soporte> sabes depronto las lineas
<soporte> de la configuracion de tranparente
<n0> no no es de ubuntu es una version instabala de linux ,
<xangua> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<soporte> ok
<soporte> de donde eres
<jahdyestroh> saludos, con que comando le asigno permiso a una carpeta y todo su contenido?
<jahdyestroh> es con el chmod -R 777 ? o no
<fosco_> 777 -R suele ser una pésima idea
<jahdyestroh> fosco cual me aconsejas
<xangua> como puede uno aconsekjar sin saber exactamente qué es lo que quieres hacer¿ :/
<n0> primero que todo bsucan en el man
<n0> si con chmod cambias los atributos de las carpetas
<n0> cada numero significa una orden  se desglosa asi el A B C . cada seccion del numero ocaciona un cambio
<n0> por ejemplo .... chmod -r 5 5 5
<jahdyestroh> ya manes, los soluciones
<jahdyestroh> disculpen por no ser claro en lo que pedia
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas alguien uso freebsd?
<xangua> en #freebsd sabrán
<xangua> !alis
<xangua> si existe ese canal, sino puedes buscar
<kubot> alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<bl4ckc00k1e> en el general no me entra
<bl4ckc00k1e> solo en freebsd-gnome
<xangua> tendrás que registrarte, que se yo
<bl4ckc00k1e> xangua, pfff
<bl4ckc00k1e> simplemento quiero saber opiniones de gente que ha usado frebsd y linux
<xangua> aaah pregunta en tu blog/foro/facebook/twitter¿¿
<bl4ckc00k1e> me estoy viewndo un video en youtube de un programa k trata de eso xD
<badapple> hola quiero preguntaros algo .. ayer he instalado edubuntu , he hecho todas las actualizaciones tambien los drivers del videocard pero cuando me ponga a mirar alguna pelicula empieza a parar por partes del segundo y me enfada mucho .. ¿pensais que puede ser por los drivers del videocard? y ¿como puedo arreglarlo? gracias =)
<Guest29355> hola
<Guest29355> tengo una duda.
<Guest29355> se puede utilizar un router en desuso, como repetidor o puente de otro???
<Insert> hola, alguien sabe configurar un router en desuso como puente de otro? gracias
<TriumphOfDeath> Buenas, seria posible alguien me ayudace a instalar este software en ubuntu -> http://www.kiwix.org/index.php/Main_Page/es
<Insert> tienes el livecd?
<TriumphOfDeath> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kiwixteam/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kiwix/
<TriumphOfDeath> Insert: ???
<mimecar> TriumphOfDeath: si tienes el repositorio de ppa donde está el problema?
<TriumphOfDeath> minecar: me lanza un error
<Insert> eso no sé lo q es...yo no soy muy experto, pero no lo descargaste de la web oficial??
<mimecar> ponlo en pastbein
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<TriumphOfDeath> es por la version 11.10
<mimecar> el repositorio es para la 11.10?
<TriumphOfDeath> no y ya quitaron los archivos obsoletos, la primera pagina deciaa de compilarlo y no soy diestro
<mimecar> para que versión es ese repositorio?
<TriumphOfDeath> natty
<TriumphOfDeath> mimecar: el error es _> Dependency is not satisfiable: xulrunner-1.9.2
<TriumphOfDeath> Entre otras, algunos archivos obsoletos los quitaron
<mimecar> si no cumples los requisitos tendrás que compilar
<mimecar> xulrunner si que debe estar en los repositorios
<TriumphOfDeath> Hay un pundo donde no comprendo, eso es... no se compilar. El archivo trae instruciones, make o algo asi pero tambien lanza errores
<TriumphOfDeath> se me hace imcomodo entender
<mimecar> ¿has leído las instrucciones del código fuente?
<TriumphOfDeath> No estoy seguro, leei las de compilar
<TriumphOfDeath> voy a ver
<TriumphOfDeath> mimecar: ya encontre el problema... inutilidad del usuario
<mimecar> TriumphOfDeath: no tienes alternativas a ese programa?
<TriumphOfDeath> :D:D ya estoy usando el programa
<mimecar> donde tenías el fallo?
<TriumphOfDeath> mimecar: muchas thks!
<TriumphOfDeath> el usuario
<mimecar> xD
<TriumphOfDeath> thks thks! :D XD
<mimecar> el usuario no tiene actualizaciones
<Troy> Hola a todos
<Troy> Tengo problemas con plymouth
<Troy> no se me inicia el splash, y cuando instalo un theme, tampoco me funciona
<NoOxz> alguien a tratado este comando el las propiedades de skype para webcam
<NoOxz> bash -c "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype"
<mimecar> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<NoOxz> estoy en el main y no me deja darle las propiedades
<mimecar> que es el main?
<NoOxz> main menu[]
<mimecar> la webcam te funciona con cheese?
<NoOxz> creo
<mimecar> compruebalo
<NoOxz> afirmativo funciona
<mimecar> entonces lanzando skupe con el comando de kubot te funcionará
<mimecar> skype
<NoOxz> cuaL
<mimecar> !skype NoOxz
<kubot> NoOxz: Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<NoOxz> bien!!
<xarlie> Hola a tod@s
<xarlie> necesito ayuda de alguien
<NoOxz> pero no me deja darle las propiedades
<mimecar> !ask xarlie
<kubot> xarlie: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<xarlie> no renicia ni cierra sesion mi ubuntu 11.10?
<luis_> xarlie pregunta
<mimecar> xarlie: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<xarlie> gracias por los participes
<NoOxz> listo
<xarlie> si
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<xarlie> cuando instale el gnome shell
<xarlie> aunque fue al tiempo
<mimecar> ¿usas repositorios externos a ubuntu?
<xarlie> hago un copia y pega?
<mimecar> la pregunta se puede responder con si / no
<mimecar> si quieres pegr texto usa pastebin
<xarlie> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)]/ oneiric main restricted
<xarlie> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<xarlie> # newer versions of the distribution.
<xarlie> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted
<xarlie> deb-src http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted
<xarlie> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<mimecar> xarlie: usa pastebin
<mimecar> !paste xarlie
<kubot> xarlie: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
 * unknwon Saludos! Feliz 11/11/11
<xarlie> http://pastebin.com/q9wEnANq
<mimecar> estas usando dos repositorios de PPA
<mimecar> ¿que error te da al cerrar sesión con gnome-shell?
<xarlie> se queda en la pantalla en negro y  sale algo referido a pulse audio y baterry state
<xarlie> ok voy a mirar
<xarlie> tengo muchos ppa
<mimecar> dos he visto
<xarlie> tengo muchos de jdonwloader y otros mas
<mimecar> activados solo tienes dos
<xarlie> voy
<xarlie> tengo todos menos dos
<mimecar> de ppa?
<xarlie> ok ok screenlets y tualatrix?
<xarlie> el trualatrix lo tngo quitado
<mimecar> en lo que has subido no salen
<xarlie> ok los activo hago un update
<xarlie> y lo miro reiniciando ahora os digo algo
<corretico_> hola gente
<corretico_> alguien que tenga alguna referencia para tunneles GRE entre Linux y Cisco ASA??
<mimecar> xarlie: pon en pastebin la salida de sudo apt-get update
<xarlie> http://pastebin.com/tnp5PJsS
<xarlie> estaba haciendo un upgrade pero lo habia cancelado por eso a salidoe so
<mimecar> copia el error que da al cerrar la sesión
<xarlie> voy
<carlosubuntu__> hola, ultimamente no puedo acceder a mis cuentas con emesene
<carlosubuntu__> ni em mi pc ni el netbook
<x4> MS cambio el protocolo de MSN
<Artemis3> para variar... pero en pidgin todavia sirve
<x4> carlosubuntu__, prueba usando otro cliente, o usando la version en desarrollo de emesene
<carlosubuntu__> para dar por cu como siempre no?
<x4> Artemis3, Si, solo algunos clientes dejaron de funcionar
<mimecar> carlosubuntu__: usa un protocolo abierto y no te tendrás que preocupar
<carlosubuntu__> pro ejemplo?
<carlosubuntu__> +por
<x4> Jabber
<mimecar> XMMP (Jabber)
<x4> :P
<Artemis3> si, ahora solo convencer a todos nuestro contactos de lo mismo :)
<carlosubuntu__> ese es elproblema jeje
<mimecar> Artemis3: eso es sencillo
<mimecar> "Si quieres hablar conmigo solo por Jabber"
<carlosubuntu__> ya y el otro te dice, pos yo msn
<mimecar> entonces no hablas conmigo
<Artemis3> venga, al menos gtalk usa un jabber aislado
<mimecar> cuando quieran algo ya verás como lo hacen
<x4> jajajajaja
<carlosubuntu__> y hay clientes de eso en los repos imagino
<Artemis3> pidgin sirve ^^
<carlosubuntu__> y empathy?
<x4> tambien
<carlosubuntu__> oki
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente...
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> Hola,
<Ignacio> Alguien podría observar:
<Ignacio> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/299814_300600063292916_100000287736254_1191201_883601085_n.jpg
<m4v> Ignacio: ?
<Ignacio> m4v:  Abrela, es que en este navegador no puedo
<Ignacio> m4v:  Necesito saber que es :(
<cousteau> es una chorrada
<m4v> Ignacio: es una foto, usa este canal para preguntas sobre Ubuntu por favor.
<Ignacio> Gracias!
<Ignacio> Ok
<Ignacio> Ricobaldi estas aquí?
<Glooskep> Aloo
<Glooskep> buenas tardes (México) alguien de aca ha tenido problemas a la hora de cambiar de tamaño los iconos del unity en 11.10?
<Glooskep> Nomas no quieren cambiar de tamaño ni las transparencias en la barra -,-
<stilton> hola hay alguna forma de ejecutar al inicio una particion del discoduro sin abrirla manualmente?
<x4> "ejecutar una particion"  Explicate
<stilton> x4 si me gustaria que una de las unidades que tengo en el disco duro se abriera al inicio de sesion de forma automatica
<stilton> ¿es posible?
<x4> ¡Claro!
<x4> El tema es que no se como sera en ubuntu, debe haber forma grafica y bonita
<stilton> y como puede hacerse?
<x4> stilton, Editando un archivo ( /etc/fstab ), pero no se, talvez en Ubuntu hay alguna Interfaz para editarlo, o usan dbus, o similar
<stilton> x4 desde programas de inicio de ubuntu como se haria con una unidad del disco duro
<x4> No se
<stilton> que alguien pruebe desde programas de inicio hacer un ejecutable desde la grafica  de programas de inicio de ubuntu para una unidad compartida del disco duro
<stilton> alguien conoce los parametros que hay que insertar para ello?
<stilton> hoy hay muy poca participacion aqui , debe ser que la mayoria de los que si que sabe se encuentran en ot
<stilton> pero no puedo entrar a ot siempre me sale este extraño mensaje , que raro : Sorry, you need to be a channel operator to change the topic
<Ignacio> Hola, alguien sabe instalar gnomevfs-mount ??
<no_tengo> sudo apt-get install nombre
<Ignacio> (OK
<esmirlin> chicos soporta ya gnome 3 las tarjetas ati?
<mimecar> con el driver libre ya funcionaban
<CrOnOs2000> si no estoy equivocado el soporte de tarjetas es del servidor x no de gnome
<esmirlin> mimecar, entonces instalo ubuntu y no instalo el driver privativo y ya instalo gnome shell?
<esmirlin> o cómo instalo el driver libre¿?
<mimecar> ya está instalado de serie
<esmirlin> ahhh guay guay
<esmirlin> entonces lo único es no instalar el privativo desde jockey gtk y listo
<no_tengo> ú
<esmirlin> voy a hacer una instalación nueva de oneric a ver qué tal!
<no_tengo> por que no veo tus tildeS?
<esmirlin> mimecar,  otra cosa tío, cuando programas (como omegaT ) que están escritos en java, se ejecutan desde scripts cómo puedo hacer que ese programa tenga icono y añadirlo al launcher de gnome shell o unity, eso es posible¿?
<mimecar> crea un lanzados
<mimecar> lanzador
<esmirlin> pero cómo, es que no tengo mucha idea en gnome, suelo usar e17
<mimecar> botón derecho, nuevo lanzador / aplicación en gnome-shell
<esmirlin> pero en el mismo escritorio¿?
<mimecar> si
<esmirlin> ahhh guay
<esmirlin> gracias mate!
<ubuntunet> hola
<no_tengo> ubuntunet: hola
<no_tengo> tienes un blog?
<Novato-Ubuntu> buenas
<x4> Hola
<no_tengo> que tal Novato-Ubuntu
<x4> ¿Alguien probo Coreboot?
<no_tengo> probó*
<Novato-Ubuntu> gente los molesto un poco con respecto a mi broadcom
<Novato-Ubuntu> tiene soporte nativo, compilo me la toma y esta online, pero cuando hago iwlist wlan0 scan no me tira resultados tienen alguna idea??
<Novato-Ubuntu> por favor para no interrumpir manden privados
<mimecar> no te aparece en el gestor de redes de gnome?
<Novato-Ubuntu> gracias
<Novato-Ubuntu> nop
<mimecar> Novato-Ubuntu: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<Novato-Ubuntu> natty
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Novato-Ubuntu> sisi
<mimecar> ¿esa tarjeta necesita backport?
<x4> Novato-Ubuntu, el comando lo haces como root?
<Novato-Ubuntu> asi es
<Novato-Ubuntu> no se muy bien lo de backports pero te paso el modelo, es muy simpre dwa-252
<Novato-Ubuntu> de dlink
<Novato-Ubuntu> 525
<Novato-Ubuntu> discupen
<mimecar> ya has mirado los enlaces de http://www.google.es/search?q=dwa-525+ubuntu ?
<Novato-Ubuntu> tengo otra particion con wii7 y me la toma bien
<x4> mm
<Novato-Ubuntu> ya mismo voy a reiniciar aver que pasa
<Novato-Ubuntu> gracias
<IR2377> hola
<ayudita> hola
<no_tengo> hola
<IR2377> hace tiempo ke no me conecto al irc xD
<ayudita> un par de preguntitas?
<IR2377> es ke
<IR2377> hace poco me puesto ubuntu
<ayudita> primero saludos a todos :)
<IR2377> y estoy liado con una cosa
<IR2377> hola
<IR2377> quien ayuda aki?
<kzman> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<IR2377> mira
<IR2377> es el tema wifi
<IR2377> tengo un inalambirco
<IR2377> usb
<IR2377> i no me lo detectta
<IR2377> e probado mil cosas nose ke hacer...
<IR2377> pongo iwconfig
<ayudita> bueno, tambien pregunto, como abrir puertos para config amule
<no_tengo> !flood
<kubot> No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<cousteau> IR2377, qué versión de ubuntu? normalmente las versiones nuevas detectan más wifis
<IR2377> ya ya eso me lo dicen todos
<ayudita> ya abri en el cortafuegos pero sigo con id baja, entinedo que tengo que abrir en router, pero necesito una ip fija?
<IR2377> me sale esto lo no wireless extensions
<IR2377> eth0 no wireless extensions
<IR2377> en teoria con ifwconfig
<IR2377> despues de instalar el driver
<IR2377> me tendria ke salir
<IR2377> el wlan0 o algo
<IR2377> alguna sujerencia? xD
<ayudita> como abrir puertos del router?
<IR2377> veo ke no
<ayudita> puedo acceder a pagina de config del router pero me pide una ip
<IR2377> esto del software ibre me hace gracia xD
<kzman> IR2377, que driver instalaste?
<IR2377> ahora te lo digo
<IR2377> mirate esto
<IR2377> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/35030
<IR2377> segui estas instrucciones
<IR2377> tengo un buffalo un poco antiguo
<IR2377> pero los drivers son los mismos, dentro del cd, son los mismos
<ayudita> alguien me ayuda a abrir puertos del router?
<IR2377> cuando pongo ndiswrapper -l si que me sale que esta instalado
<IR2377> pero luego, despues de cargar el modulo, pongo el iwlist scan para ke me vea todo pero no encuentra nada
<IR2377> i normal, xq cuando pongo iwconfig solo me salen dos; lo y eth0, ninguna de las dos son wifi inalambircas
<n0> ninguna niguna ??
<IR2377> ninguna ?
<n0> tienes cononexion wifi en tu notebook ?
<IR2377> en windows si
<n0> osea el hardware ..
<n0> a okas
<n0> que linux tienes ?
<n0> o distro ?
<IR2377> ubuntu 11
<IR2377> el ultimo que a salido
<n0> que tarjeta wifi tienes ?
<IR2377> tengo una buffalo antigua, modelo Air Station e54
<n0> fijate que te arroja el sistema op
<IR2377> puede ser por eso?
<n0> con lspci
<IR2377> ok
<IR2377> creo que no me sale haciendo eso
<IR2377> pero haciendo lsusb o algo asi
<IR2377> si ke me sale
<n0> a okas es una tarjeta por usb
<IR2377> si
<n0> a okas entiendo ..
<IR2377> xD
<n0> voy a ver como cargar el modulo de tu tarjeta ..
<IR2377> ok
<n0> que modelo de buffalo
<n0> ??
<IR2377> creo que es
<IR2377> Air Station e54
<IR2377> es lo que pone en el plastico
<n0> okas la voy  buascar
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-12
<n0> encontre algo
<IR2377> haber
<IR2377> en principio toi en el momento en que
<IR2377> tengo el driver instalado
<IR2377> con ndiswrapper
<kzman> hola tengo un problema con grub: tengo instalado, aparte del ubuntu un debian wheezy, y estoy usando solo el grub de ubuntu, el debian no tiene, y cuando le doy update-grub a ubuntu, me crea tres entradas para el debian
<kzman> y solo tengo instalada una imagen del kernel en debian
<n0> alguien tiene trabajando wificrack en 11.10
<n0> ??
<brunorod> Hola, me hace falta saber que ficheros constituyen el nucleo de UbuntuServer, alguien me puede ayudar?
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> Buenas
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> alguuien alli??
<n0> holas intenta
<n0> con este comando apt-get install linux-server
<n0> despues cuando termine reinica y leugo te aparecera el  grub con el simbolo de ubuntu server
<n0> creo que era eso solamente
<n0> XD
<n0> se demora un resto ...
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> disculpen las molestias
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> pero me he cansado de buscarle una solucion al msn en el empathy
<cousteau> no hay un paquete ubuntu-server?
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> alguna recomendacion para la natty
<cousteau> Ubuntu-Newbbi, sí, tengo entendido que no va
<cousteau> y he oído que pidgin sí... a lo mejor entendí mal
<Artemis3> pidgin sirve aun
<xangua> Ubuntu-Newbbi: usa pidgin ;)
<n0> va que raro yo pase de mi version desktop a server con es ecompando
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> porque motivo haran eso de jorobar un sistema que antes andaba de pelos, no me gusta el msn pero todo mundo lo usa
<n0> ocupada pidgin
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> ya mismo me pongo el pidgin
<n0> tienes todas las cuentas para agregar .. facebook . google . gmail , etc etc
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> si, con el haze
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> pero se lo quite
<n0> si es un poquito feito ,, pero funciona de maravillas
<n0> se puede arreglar la apariencia para que no quede tan desabrido
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> le quite el butter
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> tambien
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> para ver si funcinaba
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> ya mismo lo intento
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> gracias
<rageo> wenas, tengo problemas con la instalacion, estoy usando la 10.10 recién actualizado de la 10.4. Me he descargado la Iso de la última y de la pantalla del logo no me pasa, la Iso la he bajado tres veces de mirrors differents. Que puede estar pasando?
<Artemis3> parece que amsn todavia sirve
<n0> mmm si pero tiene problemas , como por ejemplo cuando agregas a alguien o te agregan se demora el doble en aparecer la confirmacion
<n0> en pidgin es fast
<xangua> le quitas lo que usa empathy para conectarse a msn y así piensas resolverlo¿ :/
<rageo> me tocará googlear más, jejeje
<n0> jjejejej
<n0> no se rageo . eso no lo nunca me ha pasado .. asi que no puedo ayudar
<rageo> me imagino, y ya me tiene intrigado, si le activo la el capi=off me dá un fallo del kernel, voy a mirar el resultado que es lo que exactamente me dice
<n0> oigan quien ocupa centos '
<n0> ??
<cousteau> alguien del canal de centos?
<n0> jejej parece que me fue mal ..
<n0> es que queria preguntar como es la estructura de instalacion .. Si es la misma que debian ?
<dabor> n0, es la misma que redhat
<n0> gracias ..
<n0> genial entonces a trabajar con centos jajaj hace tiempo que no ocupo un redhat .. XD
<sergi_GeekPunk> ola buenas noches! xD
<sergi_GeekPunk> ke les parece la distro fedora comparada con ubuntu??
<cheli> fedora tiene una cosa buena y una mala, es el laboratorio de pruebas de red hat y introduce nuevvas tecnologías lo cual es genial
<cheli> la mala es que tiene un soporte de 18 meses si no recuerdo mal
<debsan> sergi_GeekPunk, todas las distros son buenas. Depende lo que estes busacando
<sergi_GeekPunk> no digo ke sea buena o mala solo digo ke cambiara sobre ubuntu mas rapida,mas programas,paketes mas nuevos...etc..
<sergi_GeekPunk> aora mismo utilizo ubuntu 11.10 con gnome-shell y + xfce
<cheli> cualquier respuesta a tu pregunta segurametne será subjetiva
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<cheli> lo mejor es que la pruebas y decidas
<sergi_GeekPunk> perdon soy nuevo ke es eso de offtopic??
<debsan> sergi_GeekPunk, estás fuera de tema. Este canal es de soporte.
<debsan> !topic sergi_GeekPunk
<kubot> sergi_GeekPunk: El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<sergi_GeekPunk> pfff
<debsan> pff ?
<cheli> lo gracioso es que cuando nadie habla de nada creo que el fuera de tema debería ser más flexible
<cheli> pero bueno
<cheli> hay que acatar las reglas
<sergi_GeekPunk> eso xD
<debsan> cheli, o no. Si nadie consulta para que llenar el log de tonteras.
<debsan> es como decir, nadie habla -> hagamos flood
<cheli> primero no se porque hablar de otra distro es una tonteria, ese argumento se cae por su propio peso
<cheli> otra cosa es que hay reglas en este canal y hay que aceptarlas
<cheli> pero el ¿log?, ¿quién genera el log? ¿dónde se guarda?, ¿quién lo lee?
<cheli> prefiero hablar de software libre que mirar las musarañas
<sergi_GeekPunk> pos solo era una mer cuestion!! entnces vaya canal de soporte solo keria opinion no leeerme un bluray de reglas...
<debsan> cheli, ya estás en offtopic
<cheli> pero bueno, fuera de tema pues fuera de tema, no hablamos de fedora vs ubuntu
<cheli> vale, canal de soporte, de acuerdo
<cheli> ¿existe algún canal de miscelanea de ubuntu?
<debsan> cheli, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cheli> voy para allá, gracias debsan, estoy en la parra, estaba puesto en el topic de del canal
<debsan> te espero (?)
<tituuu> hola
<tituuu> ¿como creo un simple enlace al programa sdk que está en proc/sdk o al adv, que tampoco lo consigo ?
<cheli> man ln?
<chapo> cual es el canal para la yuda ocn los nicks__::??
<tituuu> gracias cheli
<cheli> de nada
<chapo> alguien sabe donde se hace el registro de los nicks
<tituuu> estoy de pelea con saltar android-sdk o el avd
<tituuu> no chapo
<cheli> ni idea, no he instalado nunca el android-sdk
<cheli> no me gusta android porque no es libre
<tituuu> yo uso debian
<tituuu> pero me viene bien una sola aplicacion
<tituuu> gracias de todas formas sigo con man ;)
<cheli> ln es muy fácil, lo más común es
<cheli> ln -s destino origen
<sergi_GeekPunk>  me recomendais añadir el repositorio del kernel para tener siempre el mas actualizado en ubuntu 11.10 o no???
<xangua> te recomiendo usar los paquetes que vienen en tu repositorio sergi_GeekPunk
<sergi_GeekPunk> A ke te refieres Xangua?
<sergi_GeekPunk> no sria mejor añadirlo y tener el ultimo kernel??
<cheli> el último kernel de donde?
<sergi_GeekPunk> desde el repositorio??
<cheli> el útlimo kernel de ubuntu lo empaqueta ubuntu y si no me equivoco esta en main
<cheli> así que no hace falta añadir ningún repositorio externo+
<sergi_GeekPunk> a valeee pensaba ke al añadir el repositorio del  kernel tendria siempre el mas nuevo o beta!ç
<cheli> como mucho tendraś que añadir el repositorio de updates
<cheli> pero nada mas
<sergi_GeekPunk> sisi actualizado siempre esta! el ultimo ke tengo es : 3.0.0-13
<sergi_GeekPunk> hay algun bug del jack (auriculares) en ubuntu 11.1o antes me funcionaba en el anterior
<sergi_GeekPunk> ?? he intentado subir el volumen con alsamixer!
<cheli> ni idea, pero el 3.0 es el kernel para 11.10
<sergi_GeekPunk> siii
<cheli> quiero decir que no deberías cambiarlo
<sergi_GeekPunk> alguien tiene alguna solucion?? algun comando pro terminal para subir el volumen o verificar ke esta activo el jack??
<cheli> a no ser que te recompiles tu alguno por algún motivo muy especial
<sergi_GeekPunk> valeee lo dejo komo esta ;)
<sergi_GeekPunk> nono solo es por versionitis xDD jeje
<sergi_GeekPunk> recompilar buuu aun me keda lejos Xd jaja
<sergi_GeekPunk> tanto usuario y ke poko soporte XD
<cheli> xDDD
<sergi_GeekPunk> 50 personas y esto esta mudo XD
<cheli> yo en eso no te puedo ayudar, ubuntu utiliza pulseaudio y yo con kmix de kde no tengo problemas
<cheli> tampoco controlo mucho de este tema
<sergi_GeekPunk> vale gracias buskare info de pulseaudio a ver si enuentro solucion
<cheli> bueno, me voy a sobar, bona nit
<dylan66> seleccionaste los auriculares sergi_GeekPunk ?
<sergi_GeekPunk> bona nit :P
<sergi_GeekPunk> una pregunta se puede utilizar transmission (viene en ubuntu) ;) con TOR???
<xangua> no
<xangua> en el sitio de tor lo explican creo
<sergi_GeekPunk> vale! y algun cliente torrent ke lo soporte?
<sergi_GeekPunk> yo utilizo tor con pidgin y firefox pero me gustaria anonimizar tmbien las descargas jeje ;)
<Gargadon> eso no seria recomendable ya que estarías saturando los servidores de tor, en dado caso de que se pudiera
<xangua> aparte de que el cliente torrent lo ignora :P
<sergi_GeekPunk> vale ok ;)
<sergi_GeekPunk> entonces utilizare algun ipfilter
<sergi_GeekPunk> algun programa "rollo" peerguardian para ubuntu?? aparte del ipblock
<n0> hola
<n0> mmmm funcionaria las descargas con tor ?
<n0> yo lo tengo instalado .. pero no funciona rapido
<n0> con las descargas ..
<n0> mmm puedes quizas ocupar algun proxy online
<n0> quizas resulte .. mas rapido ..
<sergi_GeekPunk> algun programa ke blokee ips???
<ubunter0> sergi_GeekPunk, puedes probar con Firestarter
<ubunter0> sirve para administrar en forma grafica el Firewall de linux
<sergi_GeekPunk> yaya per odigo un programa tipo "peerguardian" para ubuntu?? yo probe el ipblock
<Alchareo> @time
<CrOnOs2000> no encuentro mi tarjeta de video integrada, uso una externa pci express pero quisiera usar la integrada para un segundo monitor. alguna idea?
<Strream> buenas
<arsenic> fah ya me robaron el nick...
<Strream> les tengo una preguntonta
<klm16> buenas, como podria desde la gui de programas de inicio , iniciar una unidad del disco duro compartida?
<klm16> cual seria el comando que hay que insertar en la gui de programas de inicio para ello?
 * xoan buenas
 * iUs3r hol -a
<tituuu> Hola
<tituuu> alguien me hecha un cable, estoy atascado con un enlace
<tituuu> no consigo hacer un enlace al sdk-android, o a la maquina avd
<fosco_> que pretendes hacer exactamente y que error da?
<tituuu> hola fosco
<tituuu> no tengo ningun error, el caso es que no consigo hacer un enlace para abrir sdk o la maquina avd, todo me faya
<tituuu> vamos que no inicia
<fosco_> sabes usar el ln?
<tituuu> algo, pero no lo consigo, me he leido el man
<fosco_> cuando dices "abrir el sdk" a que programa te refieres exactamente?
<tituuu> sdk-android
<tituuu> para eso solo me queda teclear para lanzarlo ./android  siempre desde terminal
<fosco_> yo tengo el android sdk y no tengo ese programa
<tituuu> que programa?
<fosco_> <tituuu> sdk-android
<tituuu> disculpa fosco
<tituuu> y como lo tienes el acceso directo en el escritorio? o la maquina virtual
<fosco_> cuando haces un acceso directo necesitas saber a que archivo exactamente quieres hacer ese acceso
<fosco_> eso es lo que te estoy preguntando, que archivo exactamente es el que quieres abrir?
<tituuu> parece ser un archivo llamado android
<fosco_> no tengo nada llamado así
<fosco_> el android sdk es un conjunto de utilidades y librerías para el desarrollo de aplicaciones android
<tituuu> yo para entrar al android-sdk-linux, salto ./android para que se inicie
<fosco_> las librerías se usan desde algún IDE como eclipse
<fosco_> las utilidades se lanzan como comandos para realizar acciones concretas
<tituuu> por eso debe ser que no lo consigo
<tituuu> soy un poco verde con esto la verdad, nunca tub ningun problema para crear un enlace, y llevo mas de 2 horas para un enlae !! jejej ^_^
<fosco_> seguramente eso que tú llamas "./android" debe ser algun script que ha hecho alguien a nivel personal, si has seguido alguna guia en un blog o algo mira como lo ha hecho
<tituuu> esta : http://saforas.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/instalacion-y-configuracion-del-emulador-de-android-en-linux/
<fosco_> ahvale, te refieres al AVD Manager
<tituuu> sip, soy pez, puede ser
<fosco_> quieres hacer un enlace a ese programa? donde lo quieres poner?
<tituuu> uuuu, da igual
<tituuu> en el escri por ejemplo
<fosco_> ln -s /opt/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools/android ~/Escritorio/android
<tituuu> haber, te comento ahora mismo
<tituuu> jo, no se porque me dice esto _ http://pastebin.com/9Zd8raxb
<tituuu> fosco_ he quitado lo de x86 porque asi se llama el mio
<fosco_> que haces trabajando con root?
<fosco_> :-?
<tituuu> no tengo respuesta para eso
<biplano> hola es posible abrir esta unidad desde la terminal /dev/sda13
<biplano> ?
<fosco_> biplano: abrir?
<fosco_> expulsarla?
<biplano> bueno montar
<biplano> montarla
<fosco_> que formato tiene?
<biplano> ext4
<tituuu> fosco_ ya sali de root, ya me creo el enlace, pero dice que está roto
<fosco_> tituuu: revisa las rutas que sean las que tú tienes
<fosco_> biplano: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda13 /mnt
<tituuu> llevo 3 horas y pusiste la misma que la mia por defecto
<tituuu> siempre que creo un enlace con ln , me pone roto
<biplano> fosco ok con ese comando puedo hacer que esa unidad se monte al inicio ?
<fosco_> biplano: no, para que se monte al inicio debes informarla en el archivo /etc/fstab
<tituuu> sin embargo, abro mi terminal entro al directorio tools, tecleo ./android y vuala
<biplano> fosco lo he intentado hacer pero no se exactamente que parametros debo insertar en el archivo
<fosco_> biplano: sería algo así:
<fosco_> /dev/sda13          /mnt      ext4     defaults    0 0
<tituuu> gracias fosco_
<biplano> l
<fosco_> si vas a tenerla siempre te conviene hacer una carpeta en /media y montarla alli
<fosco_> por ejemplo /media/disco13
<tituuu> aunque no lo consigo ni se por donde tirar
<biplano> (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<tituuu> haber si entro al enlace roto de ants desde terminal me dice       android: can't find sdkmanager.jar
<tituuu> fosco : el enlace me lo creó , pero dice que le falta sdkmanager.jar para arrancar...
<biplano> fosco he puesto /dev/sda13          /mnt      ext4     defaults    0 0 y me ha desaparecido mi unidad
<gazz> hola alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion??? me estoy haciendo un lio con las particiones
<gazz> me dice: no se definió un sistema de ficheros raíz.
<gazz> q hago??
<tituuu> facil gazz
<tituuu> tienes que abrir el desplegable y poner /
<fosco_> biplano: por poner algo en el fstab no cambia nada, a que te refieres con "desaparecido"?
<tituuu> cuando la stas editando
<gazz> si
<tituuu> o dale a editar y abajo del todo hay un desplegable
<tituuu> selecciona solo /
<biplano> fosco ya no me aparece esa unidad que queria montar en el sistema
<gazz> punto de montaje??
<tituuu> si
<gazz> ok ok
<tituuu> solo pon : /
<gazz> ya lo tengo , voy a probar
<tituuu> la barra me refiero
<tituuu> solo la barra
<tituuu> o contrabarra mejor dicho
<gazz> si si
<gazz> vamos bien, pero me dice q no e seleccionado una partición
<tituuu> funciono?
<tituuu> antes de nada
<gazz> si si
<gazz> lo d la / funciona
<tituuu> dime que quieres hacer y que sistemas tienes yaque tienes
<tituuu> tienes otro sistema en el disco duro?
<biplano>  /dev/sda13 on /media/class
<biplano> fosco
<gazz> bueno tengo el xp en una arquitectura d 64bits, y d 500gb d disco quiero dejar una particion a win ( porq tengo programas con los q trabajo) y lo demas a linux
<biplano> fosco (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)open
<tituuu> ya pero gazz, cuanto le tienes asignada a la particion de win2
<gazz> 439gb y 61 a linux,
<gazz> porq en  win utilizo un sofware muy pesado y necesito disco
<tituuu> vamos que tines una particion de 439 para win, y otra articion no?
<gazz> si
<gazz> y linux con 60 va d sobra
<biplano> fosco que es lo que esta mal aqui? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/736100/
<gazz> no??
<tituuu> pues en la particion de 61 doble click
<gazz> ok
<tituuu> si esta bien, depende de las necesidades
<gazz> ya está
<tituuu> ok selecciona ext3 o 4
<tituuu>  y lo de punto de montaje
<gazz> está como ext4
<tituuu> y cuando te vuelve al menu de particiones fíjate que esté marcada la casilla de formatear
<gazz> ok
<gazz> si está marcada
<tituuu> ok
<tituuu> antes de nada
<tituuu> gazz, sabes lo que es swap?
<gazz> no
<tituuu> ok, no hagas nada
<gazz> le doy a instalar ahora??
<tituuu> prueba te dira que falta swap, pero andaría
<tituuu> si te dice que le falta la ponemos bien ahora
<tituuu> si te dice que falta definir sawp cancela y te ayudo
<tituuu> gazz?
<gazz> si me dice...No ha sellecionado una partición
<fosco_> gazz sólo una sigerencia, por que no usas un método automático? el propio instalador te ofrece 2: instalar ubuntu usando el disco entero o instalar ubuntu junto a win
<fosco_> él se encargará de todo
<tituuu> gazz, estas seguro que tienes 2 particiones
<gazz> para q se use como espacio de intercambio es recomendable para que el sistemapueda hacer un mejor uso de la memoria fisica disponible y para que se comporte mejor si la memoria fisica es escasa. Puede sufrir algún problema durante la instalación si no tiene suficiente memoria fisica.
<gazz> no estoy seguro d nada
<tituuu> ok es el mensaje que decia de intercambio
<tituuu> gazz
<gazz> le doy a continuar'
<gazz> ??
<tituuu> espera
<tituuu> priemro entiende lo que te ha dicho fosco
<tituuu> y yo te ayudo a crearla manualmente, pero vamos por pasos
<gazz> si, esq hay un problema, el instalador entiende como q hay ya una instalacion d ubuntu anterior
<gazz> pero yo formatee entero desde win, pero se ve q se quedó algo
<tituuu> no me pdes enviar una captura?
<gazz> no se como... estoy hablando desde otro pc
<tituuu> ok
<tituuu> cuantas sda o sdb te pone en la pantalla
<gazz> =/
<tituuu> eso son las particiones
<gazz> ok
<tituuu> dimelas
<tituuu> gazz?
<gazz> mira. tengo /dev/sda (de un disco duro externo)
<gazz> /dev/sdb ( de otro disco externo)
<gazz> esas como q no cuentan
<tituuu> pero deverias desenchufarlos para una instalacion
<gazz> ok
<tituuu> te lo recomiendo como principiante para prevenir fallos epicos
<tituuu> fosco estas?
<fosco_> estoy
<tituuu> creo que se porque
<tituuu> porque llama al jar
<gazz> luego dentro de un /dev/sdc tengo.../dev/sdc1 ntfs  y  /dev/sdc5 ext4 /
<tituuu> ok gazz
<gazz> eso es lo q me pone en el panel de instalacion
<tituuu> mira: esa ext4
<tituuu> cuanto mide?
<tituuu> sdc5 cuanto mide?
<tituuu> me hablaste de 60 gigas libres, pero no que tubieses esa particion, dime cuanto opupa nada mas
<gazz> esq la sdc5 es al misma q ext4
<tituuu> yaya
<gazz> 60 gigas
<gazz> la sdc5
<tituuu> pues nada mas antes de nada dale a borrar
<gazz> ok
<gazz> le doy a eliminar a esa particion??
<tituuu> si y la haces de 2 gigas menos
<tituuu> dame unsegundo que estoy al telf
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> ahora la tengo como espacio libre
<tituuu> disculpa gazz
<tituuu> estas ?
<gazz> sisi
<tituuu> era un antigua amigo
<tituuu> haber, ya borraste a la particion ahora solo tienes 439 de sdc1
<tituuu> y un espacio libre de 61gb no?
<gazz> si si
<tituuu> ahí en el menu que estas
<tituuu> ok
<gazz> lo tengo así
<tituuu> pues sobre el espacio libre
<gazz> primaria o logica?
<tituuu> le das al boton cear,PERO le das a bajar el tamaño y le pones 2000 menos vamos que dejas 2gb para swap
<tituuu> primaria
<tituuu> bájale 2000 al tamaño importante
<tituuu> lo que son 2 gigas
<tituuu> no te he preguntado por la cantidad de memoria
<tituuu> ram que tienes
<gazz> 4gb
<tituuu> ok, no necesitas swap realmente, asi que con una giga que le dejes...
<tituuu> ya la creaste?
<gazz> un seg
<tituuu> recuerda lo de punto de montaje /
<gazz> pero le doy doble click sobre el espacio libre o en nueva particion?
<tituuu> espera
<tituuu> sobre el espacio libre de 61gb
<tituuu> pense que ya le habias dado
<tituuu> tienes 60 gb no ?
<gazz> si
<tituuu> ok
<tituuu> dale
<tituuu> lo que te he dicho arriba
<gazz> ok
<gazz> pero le bajo a 1 gb?
<gazz> o lo dejo en 2??
<tituuu> espera, no entendiste
<tituuu> el espacio libre tiene 60gb
<tituuu> dale a crear
<tituuu> y cuando te abre la ventana
<gazz> ok
<tituuu> ahi en vez de darle 60gb dale 59gb
<tituuu> lo pone en kilobytes creo
<gazz> pero no tengo ninguna opcion d crear , si no nueva tabla de particiones..??
<tituuu> eso
<gazz> ok
<gazz> no me deja, ahi...en añadir mejor???
<tituuu> es que te dije que con que selecciones el espacio libre y le des a nueva o crear, no recuerdo exactamente
<gazz> ok crear
<gazz> en primaria
<gazz> ubicacion de la nueva particion : principio o final?
<tituuu> no lo toques
<tituuu> como esta
<gazz> ok
<tituuu> en principio
<gazz> ok
<tituuu> ya esta?
<gazz> ahora me sale ese espacio q estaba como libre , me sale como desconocido
<gazz> lo hice bien???
<tituuu> no
<gazz> no???
<tituuu> haber gazz
<tituuu> que pone
<tituuu> cuantas particiones
<gazz> 2 y un espacio libre d 1 gb
<tituuu> ok
<tituuu> y en la segunda te la pone como desconocida?
<tituuu> vamos la que acavas de crear?
<tituuu> que versiond e ubuntu es?
<gazz> dividido asi: sdc1(ntfs) 439gb , sdc2(ext4) 59gb , y espacio libre 1gb
<tituuu> ok esta bien
<tituuu> por que me dices lo de desconocida
<tituuu> ??
<gazz> si parece estar bine
<tituuu> haber ahora dale a ese espacio de 1gb
<tituuu> y dale de nuevo a crear
<gazz> porq en la tabla desplegada me sale como desconocido
<gazz> ok
<gazz> estoy en el espacio libre
<gazz> logica o primaria
<gazz> ????
<tituuu> dale como antes a nueva
<tituuu> logica
<gazz> ok
<gazz> le pongo la / tambien??
<tituuu> espera lo importante es abajo en punto de montaje
<tituuu> no
<gazz> ok
<tituuu> seleccionas como la penultima opcion : AREA DE INTERCAMBIO
<tituuu> y le das a ok
<gazz> ok
<tituuu> ya es
<tituuu> ta
<gazz> y en punto de montaje???
<gazz> nada?
<tituuu> gazz !!
<tituuu>  te lo dije 4 lineas mas arriba: area de intercambio nada mas y a ok
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> disculpa
<tituuu> no nada ^_^
<gazz> estoy nervioso..jejej=/
<tituuu> dale anda
<tituuu> ya puedes darle a continuar
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> asias
<tituuu> y dime haber si ya no te sale el mensajito
<tituuu> del swap
<gazz> error opening/dev/sdc: No such file or directory
<gazz> pero arrancó bien
<gazz> me salio eso a los pocos segundos
<tituuu> quitaste los discos duros antes?
<gazz> si
<tituuu> pues eso
<tituuu> realmente lo ultimo a hacer es quitarlos durante la instalacion
<gazz> no funcionó...estoy en el punto de partida
<tituuu> o no los pones durante o no los quitas
<tituuu> gazz que version es de ubuntu: te lo pregunte 3 veces
<gazz> 11.10
<gazz> perdon
<gazz> ahora estoy dnd antes pero está todo limpio
<tituuu> ok en el mnu de particionado
<gazz> como si no hubieramos hecho nada, ademas los discos externos ya no me salen
<gazz> si
<tituuu> ok
<tituuu> vuelve a hacer lo que hemos hecho
<gazz> ok
<tituuu> lo de dejar un giga
<tituuu> venga por aqui estoy, tu dime
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> ahora si me da la opcion grafica d instalar la particion
<xbmc> buenas
<tituuu> perfect gazz
<tituuu> holas
<gazz> si
<gazz> perfect!!
<gazz> asias d todos modos y disculpa por los lios q te podido montar, es lo q tiene ser novato...gracias por todo de veras...:)
<xbmc> estoy configurando los mediakeys de un raton con easystroke. Alguien sabe como son los comandos de play/pause?
<xbmc> y de rewind y forward
<tituuu> gracias a ti, aqui estamos ;)
<tituuu> yo no sorry
<tituuu> fosco_
<tituuu> tampoco me funciona con el jar
<tituuu> fosco
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> al actualizar el paquete de flash
<Jakeukalane> se ha quedado a la mitad
<Jakeukalane> y ahora me sale lo de
<Jakeukalane> No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<Jakeukalane> y no hay ningún programa que esté ejecutandose
<Jakeukalane> que puedo hacer?
<xbmc_> buenas
<xbmc_> alguien sabe como configurar las mediakeys del mouse?
<antonio__> buenas
<antonio__> alguien me explica como se compilan y instalan drivers?
<debsan> antonio__, primero deberías instalar los header correspondientes a tu versión del kernel y module assistant (es una buena opción). sudo module-assistan, buscas el módulo lo compilas e instalas.
<debsan> oops
<DON_CORLEONE> ola
<debsan> que introvertido ... o poco paciente
<tituuu> hola de de donde se descarga el virtualbox privativo?
<xangua> de la página de virtualbox tituuu
<tituuu> tambien, ah gracias
<pasquier> hola, no pude montar manualmente desde inicio una unidad del disco duro y tuve que recurrir a este software que no esta en los repos de ubuntu, hay riesgo de virus con estos archivos y hay algun analizador  de virus on line para linux que sea mejor que clanav?   https://launchpad.net/disk-manager/+download
<xangua> depende a que te refieras con analizador de virus 'para linux' :P clamav solo busca virus de windows
<tituuu> no lo encuentro xangua : sabes que nombre tiene
<xangua> la verdad no se
<xangua> tituuu: virtualbox.com ¿
<tituuu> el privativo es el de virtualbox??
<xangua> ooh  es .org :P
<pasquier> xangua y como puedo saber si este archivo tiene virus : https://launchpad.net/disk-manager/+download
<tituuu> me refiero si el privativo es el que se descarga de la página
<xangua> pasquier: aaah, revisando el código fuente¿
<xangua> tituuu: ya te dije que si
<tituuu> ok gracias
<tituuu> muy amable buena tarde
<debsan> pasquier, disk-manager no está en los repositorios ?
<pasquier> yo no lo tengon para ubuntu 11.04
<debsan> ok pasquier tal vez te sirva esto http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2011/11/como-auto-montar-particiones-al-inicio.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+UsemosLinux+%28Usemos+Linux%29
<debsan> pasquier, en debian está, que raro que no esté en ubuntu.
<pasquier> debsan ok gracias por el aporte pero resulta que manager-disk funciona muy bien y es muy sencillo de usar
<debsan> pasquier, bueno y porqué sospechas que puede tener virus ?
<pasquier> porque me entere de que de esas paginas se habian detectado virus para ubuntu en formato de archivos debian
<xangua> te enteraste cómo¿ jum
<pasquier> lo vi escrito en una pagina
<pasquier> donde alertaba de un virus encontrado en ese portal
<debsan> pasquier, mirá no el hecho de que esté en otras distribuciones hace a disk manager un soft confiable. Por otro lado, los paquetes que se suben a launchpad están firmado critograficamente, con lo cual si el código fuente de disk-manager fue modificado por un tercero, no lo podría volver a firmar y consecuentemente subir de nuevo.
<fosco_> <pasquier> porque me entere de que de esas paginas se habian detectado virus para ubuntu en formato de archivos debian <- esto cuesta mucho creerlo
<debsan> pangolin, donde leíste eso ?
<pasquier> debsan estaba confundido creia que era una pagina de las de gnome look o art look o algo asi , ya que tienen la misma presentacion de descarga de archivos
<xangua> la misma presentación¿ o_O
<debsan> pasquier, igualmente no te culpo por desconfiar, por eso en el link que te pasé te da otra opción con paquetes de los repos.
<pasquier> no sabia que era una pagina de launchpad perteneciente a canonica
<debsan> pasquier, bueno, sí en gnome-look sí ha habido casos con malware en los themes.
<pasquier> si en la forma de presentar los archivos de descarga es muy parecida a la presentacion  de descargas  de gnome look , art o similar
<xangua> porque la gente no revisa lo que descarga :P
<pasquier> es en esas clases de paginas donde avisaron de la existencia de virus para ubuntu en archivos con formato debian
<xangua> uno tampoco instala paquetes de páginas de dudosa procedencia....
<aguitel> recien se cayo el gordo
<pasquier> debsan , al igual que para windows hay un multi-analizador de virus como virus total para detectar virus de linux ese multi-escaner puede servir?
<xangua> o_O
<mimecar> pasquier: muchos antivirus comerciales permiten analizar desde un cd
<pasquier> mimecar si pero hay que analizar todo el sistema , en este caso se trataria de verificar que el archivo de linux que se va a descargar esta libre de malware
<mimecar> esos antivirus no detectan los """"virus"""" de linux
<mimecar> tu te puedes hacer un virus en windows y tampoco lo detectan
<pasquier> yo descargue un archivo de linux infectado con un virus para linux lo subi aq virus total y panda cloud + otro que no recuerdo lo detectaron como virus de linux
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vea eso
<Nacho11231> buenas
<mimecar> no entiendo la manía que te cambies el nick cada vez que entras en el canal
<Nacho11231> alguien sabe como usar btnx y xbmc a la vez?
<Nacho11231> parec que tiene un problema de incompatibilidad
<pasquier> mimecar puedes fiarte eso lo hice hace mas de 2 años y el resultado fue virus de linux encontrado y eso me sorprendio
<pasquier> mimecar eso no creo que sea nada extraño ya que hay algunas soluciones antivirus dedicados tambien a detectar los virus nativos de linux
<mimecar> por ejemplo?
<cousteau> que yo sepa los antivirus para linux son para detectar virus de windows
<cousteau> (útiles para servidores como correo y almacenamiento, y para escanear particiones sospechosas como pendrives o particiones de windows)
<pasquier> panda y sophos fueron en aquel tiempo los unicos que lo detectaron de entre 30 antivirus
<cousteau> a lo mejor no era un virus sino un "archivo de prueba" que es detectado como virus para comprobar que el antivirus funciona
<m4v> pasquier: tenés alguna duda sobre Ubuntu?
<pasquier> aunque yo ya conocia que ese archivo tenia un virus para linux y quise probar si virus total era capaz de detectarlo como tal
<pasquier> no porque primero me informe donde podia encontrar un archivo infectado y peligroso para linux
<m4v> uh huh, pero es irrevelante a este canal, necesitas ayuda sobre Ubuntu?
<pasquier> m4v si resulta que mi impresora en wifi cambia caqda vez de ip y al configurarlo en ubuntu funciona pero al reiniciar me cambia la ip y tengo que configurarlo con una nueva ip
<mimecar> pasquier: haz que tu router de una IP fija a la impresora
<alexneb> Weeeerr
<titu> holas
<alexneb> Saludos desde plataforma base linux para mobil... android power!!
<pasquier> mimecar usa 3 ips distintas y las he puesto con hplip separadas entre comas asi podria funcionar siempre la impresora en wifi?
<titu> algun debianero por el canal?
<alexneb> Mimecar!!
<Nacho11231> alguien sabe como configurar las mediakeys del raton?
<alexneb> Titu en debian-es
<mimecar> el router asigna la IP dependiendo de la mac y le pone siempre la misma
<pasquier> mimecar entonces porque con ubuntu me cambia hasta a 3 ips distintas y con windows solo usa una  y siempre funciona
<pasquier> por que?
<mimecar> ubuntu no tiene el poder de cambiar la ip de la impresora
<alexneb> Sera cosa de la impresora.. no puedes asignarle una ip- fija??
<pasquier> supongo que es la impresora la que cambia la ip usando ubuntu
<mimecar> pasquier: la impresora en un sistema independiente, no puede cambiar de IP por su cuenta
<pasquier> alexneb intente configurarla para que me diera una ip fija pero desde la impresora no vi ninguna opcion para ello
<alexneb> Como configuras la coneccion?..
<alexneb> No tiene un menu vua web o algo asi?
<pasquier> con hplip en ajuste manual ip + puerto 1 ,2 o 3
<alexneb> Normalmente te.da a elejir entre config auto o manual.. le das a manual y das una ip mas alta de lo normal.. cin eso deberia bastar
<pasquier> ok eso probare a ahacer gracias por el aporte
<alexneb> Copia la cinfig basica y das una ip larga.. por ejemplo.. si la maxbip asignada acaba en 09.. dale un 30
<alexneb> Ssi nkngunbpc que se conecte teblabpisan. Entientldes?
<alexneb> Me piro.. chau 0/
<carlos> hola
<carlos> ¿sabéis cómo puedo abrir los archivos jnlp?
<mimecar> de que son esos archivos?
<Guest1613> creo que son de Java
<Guest1613> el problema es que cuando pincho en los enlaces que llevan a este tipo de archivos
<Guest1613> firefox me abre una ventana nueva y ya
<mimecar> http://www.java.com/es/download/faq/java_webstart.xml
<mimecar> me parece que esos archivos se ejecutan desde el servidor
<Guest1613> sí
<mimecar> si los .jar están en el servidor, tendrás que abrirlo con el navegador o con la máquina virtual de Java
<Guest1613> el problema es que no salta la aplicación
<cousteau> hay veces que los archivos en servidor se intentan descargar, supongo que es un fallo en el servidor
<cousteau> (a veces me ha aparecido "¿Desea abrir el archivo index.php o guardarlo?")
<mimecar> Guest1613: pon la dirección de la web que contiene ese archivo
<Guest1613> vale, ya he econtrado la solución :-)
<Guest1613> cuando firefox te da la opción de abrir o descargar el archivo
<Guest1613> hay que seleccionar "Abrir con ..."
<Guest1613> navegas por la carpeta /usr/bin
<mimecar> Guest1613: no lo tenías asociado con Java?
<Guest1613> hasta encontrar la aplicación javaws (Java Web Starter)
<Guest1613> ése era el problema, mimecar
<cousteau> ¿tienes instalado el plugin de java para navegador?
<mimecar> ok, si lo has solucionado perfecto
<Guest1613> sabía que corría con Java pero no conseguía que el lanzador se iniciase
<wicope> Guest1613: hola, puedes poner "pon la dirección de la web que contiene ese archivo" para comprobarlo, gracias
<Guest1613> claro
<Guest1613> espera
<Guest1613> http://phet.colorado.edu/sims/forces-1d/forces-1d_en.jnlp
<mimecar> archivo de 1.7 KB
<mimecar> si que sale asociado a Java
<Guest1613> pues a mí no me lo lanzaba
<Guest1613> y me ha pasado con otros ordenadores con Ubuntu instalado
<Guest1613> antes de actualizar a 11.10 no me pasaba esto
<mimecar> no estoy ahora en ubuntu
<Guest1613> pero, bueno, ya sé cómo hacerlos correr
<cousteau> weird, a mí también me pregunta que con qué lo abro
<Guest1613> sí, es algo raro
<cousteau> (me dice que java por defecto)
<cousteau> ya te digo que será algo del servidor
<Guest1613> además, tienes que buscar tú la ruta de la aplicación
<cousteau> no, a mí me aparece ya puesta
<cousteau> a lo mejor es algo de sun/oracle jre vs openjdk/icedtea
<wicope> Guest1613: la tienes en formato jar, osea para guardarla en tu pc y abrirla con java, http://phet.colorado.edu/sims/forces-1d/forces-1d_es.jar java -jar fichero.jar (si recuerdo bien)
<Alchareo> cousteau
<Alchareo> ami tambien
<Alchareo> me se me ejecuta de manera auto
<Alchareo> y uso el opnjdk
<Guest1613> pues yo he tenido que buscarla y como ya he dicho me ha pasado en otros dos ordenadores
<Guest1613> y, de esto no estoy tan seguro, juraría que me ha pasado con otros applets ubicados en otras páginas
<mimecar1> parece un error de configuración
<mimecar1> que no está asociado Java con esos archivos en el navegador
<cousteau> yo creo que es cosa del servidor, si es un archivo ejecutado en servidor no se debería descargar
<wicope> Guest1613: y además tienes su programa: http://phet.colorado.edu/en/about/source-code gracias, espero que hayas resuelto tu problema, en mi caso me dió a elegir abrir con java webstat automáticamente
<Guest1613> sí, ya pude solucionarlo
<cousteau> http://www.java.com/es/download/testjava.jsp -> aquí se prueba si los applets java van
<rageo> wenas, tengo problemas para instalar la11.x (la q sea) si ejecuto con acpi=off me inicia la instalación, pero no reconoce ni el teclado ni el raton (portatil), así q estoy liado actualizando lo BIOS, pero no lo consigo, alguien con experiencia?
<mimecar> ¿en que parte de la carga se queda?
<rageo> sin orden ninguna se me queda en el primr logo de UBUN TU y con acpi=off en el primer menú de elije el pais o algo asi, (pero sin teclado ni raton como q no puedo hacer na),
<mimecar> inicia normal y pulsa F2 al inicio
<mimecar> para ver los mensajes del sistema
<rageo> al inicio de la instalación?
<mimecar> al poco de iniciar el live cd pulsa f2
<rageo> antes de que me salga el primer menu del idioma, teclado, opciones, etc..
<rageo> probaré.... ahora vuelvo.
<rageo> mimecar, salen un montón de cosas y acaba saliendo la pantalla morada de ubuntu y ahí se cuelga, que interesa de las lineas del principio?
<mimecar> las líneas del final
<mimecar> antes de que se cuelgue el ordenador
<Alchareo> intenta instalacion en modo texot
<Alchareo> texto
<rageo> tardo menos aún
<rageo> problemas con la instalación de UBUNTU, se me queda colgao con el pantallazo morado de ubuntu, apretando F2 durante la instalación la última linea de codigo que aparece en pantalla es: Stopping System V runlevel compatbility, help me please
<Nacho123456> buenas
<Nacho123456> alguien sabe como usasr xmodmap para botones del raton?
<rageo> como puedo iniciar la instalación en modo texto?.
<mimecar> Nacho123456: xmod no es solo para el teclado?
<mimecar> rageo: descargando el live cd "Alternate"
<Nacho123456> creo que tiene opciones para raton, pero no estoy seguro
<mimecar> ¿cuantos botones tiene tu ratón?
<Nacho123456> conoces alguna alternativa para el raton?
<Nacho123456> 15 o asi
<mimecar> para ratón ninguna
<Nacho123456> con btnx lo puedo configurar todo perfectamente
<Nacho123456> pero no me funciona con xbmc q es para lo q lo quiero...
<rageo> gracias mimecar , mira, la última linea visible antes del pantallazo morado era Stopping System V runlevel compatbility
<mimecar> prueba con el cd alternate
<rageo> no hay ninguna opción para poder iniciar en modo texto? solo descargar otra distro?
<mimecar> el live cd normal me parece que no permite esa opción
<rageo> antes si, antes podías meterle a mano la linea que quisieras
<rageo> nada, esperandoa que descargue la alternate, pero la última que encuentro es la 10.10
<mimecar> tienes que tener la 11.10
<mimecar> la 10.10 no la descargues
<rageo> pues desde la página oficial no te deja elegir, te descarga la desktop y ya
<rageo> ya la he parao la decarga
<rageo> perdon, la encontré
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<Alchareo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<rageo> ya lo vi, ¿solo hay torrent? no hay descarga directa por ningun lado?
<mimecar> es mejor torrent
<GridCube> rageo, no deberia, pero seguro que alguno hay
<mimecar> ftp://ftp.rediris.es/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<mimecar> si lees el texto verás que tienes decargas normales :P
<rageo> thanks
<rageo> Mientras espero la descarga : Mi BIOS tiene 7 actualizaciones (de las cuales no tengo instaladas ni una), pero al descargarlas del proveedor, viene un archivo con extensión numerica indicando la version, sabeis como se usan? Pq yo me esperaba un .bin
<mimecar> rageo: la bios no se actualiza desde linux
<mimecar> tendrás que usar las herramientas que de el fabricante
<rageo> ok, eso lo sé, lo pillo, perdón.
<rageo> las tengo
<mimecar> las instrucciones para actualizar la bios las da el propio fabricante
<rageo> si, pero en todas habla de ficheros .bin, y cuando descargo desde la propia web del fabricante, son ficheros con extensión numerica que coincide con la versión. Tendré q renombrarlos? es que no me lo explico
<mimecar> depende de lo que diga en la web de descargas
<mimecar> te tiene que dar las instrucciones
<rageo> lo buscaré mejor,
<mantus> #join titanium
<Nacho123456> burnas
<ivedci89-desktop> no me funciona mixxx en acer aspire 5542-5840 con ubuntu 10.04
<ivedci89-desktop> se cuelga al iniciar el programa
<Nacho123456> alguien sabe como configurar los mediakeys del mouse?
<Vero2> hola
<Guest52105> hola vero2
<Vero2> Guest52105: perdiste tu nick?
<Guest52105> alguna duda o problema con ubuntu
<Guest52105> algo a si
<Vero2> se puede recuperar si le agregas un número, si es que está ocupado
<Vero2> y te agradezco que preguntaras, pero por el momento estoy bien con ubuntu :-)
<Vero2> Francisco ponle francisco1 por ejemplo. Se ve que hay otro francisco ya
<Vero2> si no, cada vez te va a cambiar por Guest
<Vero2> qué silencio
<Guest71627> asi es
<Vero2> leiste lo que te puse Francisco?
<Guest71627> sigo sin poder cambiar el nick (que malo soy)
<Vero2> ponele francisco1 o el número que quieras
<Vero2> vuelvo
<francisco_> Que otros canales hay en español????
<francisco_> interesantes???
<compuslack> buenas
<compuslack> alguien me pude decir soo una cosa
<francisco133> que pasa??
<compuslack> como puedo hacer para arrancar desde ubuntu directamente en run level 3 creo que es solo consola
<compuslack> q archivo tengo q editar?
<guampa> calculo que con desactivar el display manager en /etc/init.d ya estarias arrancando en modo texto, multiuser
<compuslack> y despues con start x arraco la interfaz x?
<guampa> sip
<guampa> startx
<jhc> ls
<jhc> buenas noches
<badapple> hola
<badapple> alguen sabe que necesito para poder mirar peliculas 1020p ?
<mimecar> vlc no te sirve?
<francisco133> 1080p?'
<badapple> no esta buggeando
<badapple> me lo da a fotos
<badapple> :(
<mimecar> mplayer o xine igual?
<badapple> si ..
<mimecar> los has probado o supones que no funciona?
<badapple> los he probado todos
<badapple> tambien gnome media player
<badapple> y etc.
<mimecar> sin en esos programas te falla, no se si tendrás alguno que funcione
<badapple> bue , probare instalar todos los complementos de vlc y te dire que ha pasado ;)
<mimecar> todos los complementos?
<badapple> todo lo que viene con vlc :D
<mimecar> no se si te servirá de mucho
<badapple> libbluray-bdj , libbluray-dev estos
<badapple> :(
<mimecar> intentalo por si tienes suerte
<badapple> no .. no me sirve
<badapple> :(
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-13
<compuslack> discullpen
<compuslack> comko desactivo el display manager en init.d
<compuslack> porque no puedo =(
<compuslack> alguien me puede dar una mano ?
<mimecar> ubuntu me parece que no usa init.d
<compuslack> hola mimercar
<compuslack> lo que quiero hacer es que ubuntu no me arranque interfaz gràfica
<compuslack> sino en consola
<compuslack> tipo slackware
<compuslack> o debian
<compuslack> que pones start x si qures usar las x me entendes =) ?
<mimecar> no te gusta el login gráfico?
<compuslack> si pero me gusta usar linux màs con consola
<compuslack> a parte quiero aprender mucho màs de la consola
<mimecar> no se si upstart usa otros archivos
<compuslack> como puedo hacer
<compuslack> upsart
<compuslack> se puede editar ?
<mimecar> no lo se
<compuslack> nadie sabe como editar el runlevel ?
<fosco_> compuslack: puedes usar la consola sin necesidad de detener el servidor gráfico
<fosco_> no se puede editar el runlevel porque ubuntu no usa runlevels
<compuslack> pero hasta el 9.4 yo editaba el run level
<compuslack> nose porque ahora no se puede
<fosco_> porque ahora ya no se usa el mismo tipo de arranque
<mimecar> compuslack: ya no se usa ese sistema
<compuslack> pero se tiene que poder
<mimecar> fosco_: soy 1 segundo más rápido :P
<mimecar> compuslack: de una forma diferente
<compuslack> sea linux sea windows se puede poner solo consola
<fosco_> compuslack: pulsa ctrl+alt+f1 y ya tienes consola
<fosco_> no tew compliques
<compuslack> si ya  se
<compuslack> bueno
<compuslack> no importa
<compuslack> esta bine
<compuslack> me cambio a slack de nuevo ubuntu gràfico es muy inestable =/
<fosco_> ok, como quieras
<compuslack> saludos y gracias
<mimecar> compuslack: cómo buscas esa información en la red?
<compuslack> como mimercaR?
<compuslack> no te entinedo
<mimecar> para poner en modo texto ubuntu
<compuslack> cambiar run level a 2 o 3 en ubuntu
<compuslack> en google
<compuslack> lo busque
<mimecar> no puedes buscarlo de esa forma
<compuslack> como entonces
<compuslack> ?
<mimecar> ubuntu upstart text mode por ejemplo
<antonio_> hola muy buenas
<antonio_> alguien me puede ayudar tengo un problema con el brillo de mi portatil en ubuntu ya e probado varias versiones
<antonio_> e buscado en google informacion sobre mi problema y no aparece mi portatil
<Alchareo> compuslack, cheka esto quiza te sea util http://caulfield.info/emmet/2008/03/add-a-textonly-runlevel-to-ubu.html
<antonio_> me funciona todo en ubuntu ecepto las teclas de brillo que hace como el intento de cambiarlo pero no lo hace
<antonio_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<lago> En portatiles a veces es jodido con los graficos, el mio no a funcionado bien hasta esta ultima version
<antonio_> el mio no va con ninguna
<antonio_> es un asus eeepc 900ax
<lago> pero con windfows funcionaba bien?
<antonio_> en windows para que me dejara cambiar el brillo tenia que tener unos drivers instalados llamado acpi
<antonio_> me e querido pasar varias veces a ubuntu pero no hay manera en todas las versiones pasa igual
<lago> yo entiendo poco; pero claro esta que es un problema de drivers
<lago> que grafica usa?
<antonio_> si eso pienso yo pero no hay drivers ya busque en google
<antonio_> 1s y te digo
<antonio_> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<mimecar> los drivers de intel ya están incluidos
<antonio_> pero los drivers que te digo no son de la grafica sino del teclado creo
<antonio_> en windows eran para que me funcionara las teclas de funcion
<Alchareo> antonio_, ya has probado con fedora
<antonio_> es el unico que no
<antonio_> ni el opensuse
<antonio_> pero alguna solucion tendra no?
<lago>  opensuse suele adaptarse bien a los portatiles
<antonio_> este es un netbook
<antonio_> osea miniportatil
<mimecar> antonio_: http://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+bajar+brillo+pantalla
<antonio_> esas cosas ya las probe y no cambia el brillo
<mimecar> ¿ya has usado xbacklight?
<antonio_> se queda en el 90% fijo y si uso las teclas de funcion parpadea la pantalla
<antonio_> si
<mimecar> ¿modifica el brillo?
<antonio_> no para nada con ningun metodo de google
<Alchareo> antonio_ que version de ubunu usas?
<antonio_> ahora mismo la ultima
<antonio_> en esta pagina pone los problemas que da mi portatil con ubuntu
<antonio_> http://projectgus.com/2010/10/ubuntu-on-asus-eeepc-900ax/
<antonio_> pero en esta version el que le queda es el de brillo
<antonio_> en cada version que an sacado e intentado arreglar lo del brillo vamos que ya me conoceran por el chat xD
<lago> bueno si solo te falta el 10 % de brillo consuelate pensando que es mejor quitarle un poco; yo lo tengo puesto a memos del 90
<antonio_> ya pero el problema no es solo eso xD
<antonio_> esque cuando esta en modo bateria parpadea de brillo de forma rara y molesta a la vista
<lago> jodido
<lago> y en todos los distros te pasa eso?
<antonio_> en los que llevo probado si
<antonio_> asta probe kubuntu tambien
<antonio_> como se compilan drivers creo que encontre algo
<antonio_> make?
<lago> fedora, mandriva, linuxmint, los provastes?
<antonio_> mandriva si
<antonio_> fedora no lo prove porque no tengo pen que me entre
<lago> no tengo idea de compilar
<lago> instalas con pen?
<antonio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/736806/
<antonio_> si este portatil no tiene lector xD
<lago> para meter versiones en pen con unetbootin o multisystem
<lago> ahi a mi me entra todo
<antonio_> no yo uso uno de la pagina de ubuntu
<lago>  con multisystem puedes usar un disco duro externo en fat32 y meter todos los distros que quieras
<lago> luego al arrancar te sale un grup u eliges el que te venga engana
<antonio_> yo uso el universal usb installer
<antonio_> estoy bajando el fedora para probar
<antonio_> pero vamos que esto parece que es cosa del portatil
<antonio_> y los de asus no me sacan los drivers
<lago> multisystem es lo mejor que he provado yo para eso, se instala via ppa
<antonio_> voy a reiniciar aber si los drivers que e instalado sirven para algo ahora regreso
<lago> si buscas en googel lo encontraras facil
<antonio_> ahora lo buscare
<antonio_> nada sigue igual
<antonio_> pero lo gracioso es que antes de iniciar sesion si funciona
<antonio_> antes de meter mi contraseña
<antonio_> parece un bug de ubuntu mas que de mi portatil
<lago> has provado con otra resolucion de pantalla
<antonio_> tengo la maxima
<lago> prueva bajarle
<antonio_> sigue igual
<antonio_> nada que me tendre que volver a windows xDD
<Alchareo> antonio_ prueba con fedora
<antonio_> eso voy a acer en cuanto lo baje
<Alchareo> antes de volver a win
<antonio_> pero es una putada que no de soporte ubuntu para este portatil despues de lo que hay montado por google
<xuzas> buenas noches
<antonio_> esque estos portatiles en miniatura vienen con windows y van de pena en cuanto les pones antivirus
<antonio_> buenas
<lago> jodidos estos fabricantes y vendedores son incapaces de facilitar las cosas al software libre
<xuzas> tengo un xorg.failsafe.conf y me gustaria hacer de ese mi configuracion predeterinada... como lo hago?
<antonio_> parece que van a comision con microsoft
<lago> claro
<lago> creo que hay una version, o habia ubuntu neetbook
<antonio_> la probe y nada xD
<antonio_> que no va ningun linux probado asta ahora en condiciones xD
<antonio_> si asta e visto instalado mac en este portatil xD
<lago> puppy es una version linux muy ligera y se descarga en na, yo la uso en un pen para recuperar mi systema. puedes provar
<lago> se adapta bien en casi todas las maquinas que lo he provado
<Alchareo> estos fabricantes estan a los pies de microsoft(R), por que si no no venden ya que el uso de win esta super arraigado
<antonio_> la mia seguro k no xD
<antonio_> es especial xD
<Alchareo> eso aunado a el miedo al cambio de las personas
<antonio_> claro
<antonio_> pero vamos que si el cliente quiere cambiar de sistema operativo porque joderlo?
<lago> prueva puppy lupu 5-2
<Alchareo> cierto
<antonio_> debian parece que si va perfe e visto
<antonio_> lo tendre que probar
<antonio_> me bajare la version net que tiene
<antonio_> debian lo ponen en otros modelos de asus
<lago> animo Antonio tiene que haber alguna solucion, hay que ignorar ha windows, linuxmint saco en dvd una version de debian 6 que funciona muy bien- Buenas nochesç
<antonio_> venga yo me voy a dormir tb que es tardisimo ya provare mañana xD
<jeggarza> hola buenas noches
<jeggarza> alguien podría ayudarme con emesene en ubuntu desde hace 1 semana no accede al servicio
<comandopelapapas> ubuntu 11.4 mejor que 11.10
<comandopelapapas> ja ya apredni a ser mascara de recorte o power clik en inkscape
<comandopelapapas> se que es ton to por aprender a manejar algunas herrmientas pero cadavez me siento mas  independiente de aquellos programas
<jorgex9> holas
<jorgex9> hola hay alguien allI?
<comandopelapapas> olvide cual es el palnel de control en ubuntu 11.04
<comandopelapapas> ¡??????????
<badapple> hola
<badapple> estoy usando gnome shell y no tengo los butones para minimizar maximizar y ademas estan a la parte izquerda .. :( me podeis ayudar ?
<badapple> gracais
<wincrash32> buenas
<wincrash32> alguien me podría ayudar con cobbler??
<mimecar> !ask wincrash32
<kubot> wincrash32: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<wincrash32> tengo un problema con cobbler: no puedo loguearme con el usuario y contraseña...
<mimecar> ¿ese programa está en los repositorios?
<wincrash32> si, lo incluye orchestra
<mimecar> ¿has seguido la documentación para configurarlo?
<wincrash32> el usuario por defecto es cobbler y la contraseña la que se indica en la instalación
<wincrash32> sí, solo que no he configurado el servidor DHCP ni el DNS ya que tengo otro aparte
<mimecar> ¿que error te da en el log del servidor?
<wincrash32> en la página de login nada
<wincrash32> voy a ingresar por ssh
<wincrash32> un momentín
<wincrash32> :)
<wincrash32> Sat Nov 12 17:27:33 2011 - DEBUG | REMOTE CLI Authorized; user(?)
<wincrash32> Sat Nov 12 17:27:33 2011 - INFO | REMOTE start_task(Sync); event_id(2011-11-12_172733_sync); user(?)
<wincrash32> alguna idea mimecar??
<mimecar> es normal que en usar aparezca (?) ?
<wincrash32> pues no lo sé, en realidad estoy probando orchestra ya que tengo unos equipos que me sobran...
<wincrash32> yo solo me he limitado a seguir los pasos que hay en numerosas páginas
<wincrash32> lo único son los servidores DHCP y DNS
<wincrash32> que no debería influir supuestamente
<mimecar> dependerá si el programa quiere usar sus servidores
<mimecar> o que necesite tener la configuración de los que existen
<wincrash32> aún así... no saldría en el archivo log de cobbler?
<mimecar> no lo se
<wicope> hola, no entiendo mucho, lo que dices es "no puedo loguearme con el usuario y contraseña..." a donde no te puedes entrar a un servidor que has instalado, al instalar te pide usuario y contraseña del server, después quizás puedes dar de alta algún usuario para que se use los servicios del servidor.. no se son ideas, sin animo de liar ni confundir, ya que como repito tengo poca idea
<wincrash32> hola wicope
<wincrash32> aqui server/cobbler_web/do_login
<wincrash32> via http
<wincrash32> wicope según cobbler, los usuarios internos de linux son independientes de cobbler (o al menos eso es lo que he entendido)
<wincrash32> los tienes que agregar manualmente dando un usuario nuevo y contraseña
<wincrash32> situados en /etc/cobbler/users.digest
<wincrash32> en el caso de haber escogido dicha configuración
<wicope> wincrash32: la respuesta a veces a una pregunta es saber formular bien la pregunta, cosa que no es fácil, a veces me la formulo yo mismo, incluyendo todo tipo de variables, y posibilidades sin dejarme ningún detalle atrás, al final hay veces que yo mismo obtengo la respuesta.. osea tu mismo te respondes, crea varios usuarios y haz pruebas a ver si con alguno entras y te lo identifica, a veces hay que reiniciar el proceso para que 
<wicope> ten presente los logs del servidor para saber que está pasando en cada momento
<wincrash32> wicope tanto la adición de usuarios como la vista de los logs, no dicen nada
<wincrash32> "todo" falla
<wincrash32> el directorio /var/log/cobbler/syslog por ejemplo está vacío
<wicope> no se si hay un modo debugger que te dice mucha más información extra (para cuando dice nada y esconde las cosas "no importantes de los logs") aún así ni has mencionado que web o tutorial estas siguiendo y en que paso te atrancas, o tal vez estás con el README a pelo ..
<wincrash32> el manual es este
<wincrash32> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/10/getting-started-with-ubuntu-orchestra-servers-in-concert/
<wincrash32> no se mencionan ninguna temática con el usuario y la contraseña
<wincrash32> y manual a pelo... tssss... intentaré buscar alguna manpage
<wincrash32>        After installing, run "cobbler check" to verify that cobbler's
<wincrash32>        ecosystem is configured correctly.   Cobbler check will direct you on
<wincrash32>        how to modify it's config files using a text editor.
<wincrash32> vamos a ello...
<wincrash32> wincrash32@server-01ubuntu:/var/log/cobbler$ cobbler check
<wincrash32> httpd does not appear to be running and proxying cobbler
<wincrash32> wincrash32@server-01ubuntu:/var/log/cobbler$
<wincrash32> ahora si que me he perdido...
<wincrash32> problemas con apache??
<wincrash32> :S
<wicope> mmm
<wicope> espera un pcoo que lea y procese..
<wicope> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Orchestra aquí tienes más .. es como un esquema ..
<wincrash32> ahí he estado
<wincrash32> también en la página de los mantenedores de cobbler
<wicope> ya, me lo supongo, para mí es nuevo .. bueno, lo que si es cierto es que debes de i paso a paso sin presuponer que nada te funciona, e ir avanzando paso a paso de forma segura...
<wicope> en tu lugar recopilaría mucha información, la organizaría y cuando tenga un mapa mental de los pasos a seguir desde el principio hasta el final entonces empezaría a hacerlo.
<wicope> logicamente te puedes atrancar en muchisimos pasos, ya que el programason la suma de muchos programas que se interrelacionan, no es algo para 5 minutos, es algo para más tiempo como ya sabrás....
<wicope> nos veremos seguro
<wincrash32> he encontrado el error por fin
<wincrash32> está en cobbler
<wincrash32> root@server-01ubuntu:/etc# chkconfig cobbler on
<wincrash32> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<wincrash32> job, but lsb-header is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<wincrash32> insserv: warning: script 'cobbler' missing LSB tags and overrides
<wincrash32> insserv: Default-Start undefined, assuming empty start runlevel(s) for script `cobbler'
<wincrash32> insserv: Default-Stop  undefined, assuming empty stop  runlevel(s) for script `cobbler'
<wicope> wincrash32: puedes usar pastebin para pegar los logs, así la conversación se resumen en pocas líneas siendo lejible, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<wincrash32> ok wicope , de todas formas, aquí no puedo hacer gran cosa
<wincrash32> mira
<wincrash32> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/insserv/+bug/467000
<wicope> por mi encantado que que nos comentes tus avanzes, así entre todos quizás conseguimos que funcione y de paso nos enteremos todos, aunque estoy con otras cosas no pueda echarte el 100% del tiempo, algún tiempo si puedo
<wincrash32> :)
<wicope> aquí no aparece.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/orchestra
<wincrash32> por lo visto el problema es de insserv
<wincrash32> por lo visto en debian está bien ¿¿??
<wicope> ya veo, que por el camino te has quedado, y no ves salida porque dices que un bug te impide seguir... valla, aunque no me he puesto a ver si realemnte pasa eso o no .. lo de no poder seguir si es un inconveniente
<wincrash32> crees que sería buena idea bajarlo desde debian packages e instalarlo manualmente??
<mimecar> wincrash32: no mezcles repositorios
<wicope> antes de hacer nada mejor es recopilar información un rato y despues meditar y ver que hacer, ya que hacer cambios sin pensar lo sificientemente no me parece lo mejor
<wincrash32> pero es solo un paquete no un repositorio
<mimecar> tu mismo
<wincrash32> voy a comparar los paquetes haber si hay algún cambio entre ambos
<wincrash32> es dos versiones anterior
<mimecar> que tengas suerte y no afecte a las dependencias
<wincrash32> no no tranquilo no voy a instalarlo
<wicope> "recopilar información un rato y despues meditar y ver que hacer" es lo suyo, cuando tengas toda la info nos la cuentas a ver que vas a hacer ... nos vemos en un rato ya que precipitarse sólo trae que las cosas no se hagan bien, con paciencia se hacen cosas increibles
<wicope> a ver entonces una versión de un paquete parece ser que no funciona, tienes muchas opcines, una de ellas es actualizarlo a la última versión, otra es desactualizarlo un poco, a una versión estable.. no se son elecciones dificiles de prueba y error, lo mejor es que no diera fallos, claro, pero eso no es el caso (por lo que leo) también puedes buscar la forma de arreglar el fallo del paquete
<wicope> son opcines no digo que sean buenas opciones
<wincrash32> otra opción sería esperar unos días
<wicope> siempre sin mezclar repositorios, osea intentando cambair lo menos posible , para con muchisima suerte de que funcione y más suerte aún de que funcione correctamente
<wicope> s/días/semanas sería lo suyo
<wincrash32> de momento no hay mucha prisa
<wicope> osea esperar a que corrijan el bug
<wincrash32> ya todo está configurado e instalado
<wincrash32> solo faltaria actualizar y listo
<wincrash32> bueno me tengo que ir
<wincrash32> wicope muchas gracias por tu paciencia
<wincrash32> me has sido de gran ayuda
<wincrash32> ya te contaré si te veo por aquí de nuevo
<wincrash32> nos vemos!!
<wicope> pues a mi me parece la mejor opción en este momento, esperar a ver que pasa , de nada los tres hemos sido un equipo junto con mimecar
<wicope> adiós
<wicope> seguiré por aquí en mute : )
<mimecar> tiene faena para entretenerse :P
<isbn16> hola alguien ha tenido la oportunidad de probrar la nueva distro de ubuntu para comodore ? : Commodore OS  Todos los ordenadores que vendemos vienen con una versión de Ubuntu y Canonical se puede contactar para soporte de softwar
<isbn16> nadie usa aqui una maquina Comodore? yo creia que ya no existian
<mimecar> isbn16: si las dudas no son de ubuntu usa el canal de offtopic
<isbn16> mimecar no puedo aun no soy operador de ot
<isbn16> cuando me daran el titulo ?
<mimecar> no hace falta ser operador para entrar
<SiCuTDeUx> Buenos días/tardes/noches
<SiCuTDeUx> Alguno sabra, si landscape dedicated server tiene algún costo? o simplemente puedo instalarlo y usarlo?
<mimecar> SiCuTDeUx: ese programa está en los repositorios?
<SiCuTDeUx> está en la instalación de server 11.10
<mimecar> parece que se ejecuta en la nube
<mimecar> para equipos físicos y en la nube
<SiCuTDeUx> ese es el cliente
<mimecar> es posible que los equipos que esten en la nube necesiten algún tipo de licencia
<mimecar> manda un correo a los de canonical y que te respondan
<SiCuTDeUx> puedes seleccionar usandolo directamente desde la nube o si tienes un arreglo de maquinas y quieres ejecutar landscape desde tu plaforma fisica puedes hacerlo localmente
<SiCuTDeUx> yo siempre he usado puppet, pero me intriga landscape
<SiCuTDeUx> quisiera probar con un cliente que tiene varias maquinas pero no si tengo que cancelar alguna licencia!
<mimecar> manda un correo
<N3x4> Inframundo, hey,
<Inframundo> N3x4 vos aca?
<N3x4> Inframundo, que raro verte por aqui (?)
<Inframundo> N3x4 siempre andube por aca ;)
<N3x4> Inframundo, si, soy como una plaga (?)
<basajaun_> hola a todos
<basajaun_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<N3x4> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<basajaun_> acabo de instalarme xampp
<basajaun_> pero me suelta Couldn't start MySQL!
<basajaun_> y he buscado
<basajaun_> pero no encuentro nada
<basajaun_> nada que haya funcionado
<mimecar> ¿has iniciado mysql?
<basajaun_> he puesto en una terminal
<basajaun_> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<basajaun_> y en teoria deberia de funcionar
<basajaun_> segun lo q dicen algunas webs
<mimecar> que es lo que dice la web de xampp?
<basajaun_> pues que descomprima la carpeta en /opt/lampp
<basajaun_> y q desde una terminal lo inicie
<basajaun_> lampp start
<basajaun_> pero a mi me salta ese error
<basajaun_> alguien sabe lo de xampp?
<mimecar> una opción es instalar los paquetes desde el repositorio
<xangua> aparte de lo que dice el bot, no
<N3x4> !xampp
<kubot> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
 * xoan buenas
<ayudita> hola, que tal?
<ayudita> tengo una duda
<ayudita> estoy pensando reducir el tamaño de la particion de w7 para disponer mas espacio en ubuntu 10.04 pero tengo un particionado complejo
<ayudita> con 4 primarias y la extendida dividida a su vez en otras 4
<mimecar> tendrás 3 primarias y 1 extendida como mínimo
<ayudita> w7 esta en una de las primarias y ubuntu en 3 de las extendidas: 1.-  raiz /, 2.- /intercambio, 3.- /home
<ayudita> eso, eso
<ayudita> y la extendida dividida en 4 más
<ayudita> y 3 de ellas para ubuntu como decia antes
<ayudita> pero ahora mi /home se quedo pequeña y quiero quitar espacion en la primaria de w7 y aumenta /home o crear una nueva
<ayudita> desde donde es mejor gestionar esto desde gparted en ubuntu o voy a w7 ya que se trata de una particion w7
<mimecar> sube el listado de particiones de gparted a imagebin
<ayudita> y puesto que tengo ya 4 primarias donde se crearia una nueva particion?
<ayudita> voy a subirlo y asi es más claro, gracias
<mimecar> vas a tener que redimensionar la partición extendida
<ayudita> aca esta el pantallazo: http://imagebin.org/183952
<mimecar> tendrás que reducir la partición de windows, ampliar la extendida
<mimecar> y adaptar el tamaño de todas las particiones anteriores a /home
<ayudita> uf, y eso como se hace? lo hago con gparted?
<mimecar> si, pero estarás bastante tiempo para hacerlo
<mimecar> si haces una copia de los datos antes de empezar mejor
<ayudita> ummm, tengo una duda inicial. que sucede si al reducir la particion de w7 alguno de los cluster fijos ocupaba ese espacio?
<mimecar> clusters fijos?
<ayudita> no se si tiene sentido la pregunta pero cuando desfragmentaba en w7 aparecia alguna info que no se podia mover!?
<mimecar> al redimensionar la partición de windows se deberían adaptar
<ayudita> entiendo
<ayudita> entonces crees que mejor gestiono con gparted?
<mimecar> redimensiona la parte de windows con las herramientas de windows
<mimecar> pero tienes un diseño muy extraño en tu disco
<ayudita> si, son consecuencias de mis temores, jaja
<ayudita> en realidad venia de fabrica con las 3 primarias: 1 recovery, 2 sistemas y 3 100mb que usa w7 para el arranque
<ayudita> entonces cuando decidi probar ubuntu tuve que crear la extendida y repartir entre 3 para ubuntu y resto para datos. un lio, jaja
<ayudita> crees que eso puede afectar al rendimiento?
<mimecar> afectar no, ahí tienes más de 3 particiones en la extendida
<mimecar> 6 particiones..
<ayudita> porque con esta netbook con 2gb ram y 250gb discoduro el navegador de archivos nautilus va un poquito lento
<ayudita> si, hay una 7 que no se como se creo. me parece que tendra que ver con truecrypt
<mimecar> me extraña
<mimecar> a no ser que hayas creado una partición oculta con el contenido cifrado
<ayudita> o cryptkeeper
<ayudita> puede ser porque estoy probandolo estos dias y no estoy seguro si probe esa opción
<mimecar> no se lo que has modificado en tu equipo
<ayudita> de echo me empezo a apareces un mensaje al inicio de ubuntu que decia algo como: resume: libgcrypt version 1.4.4
<ayudita> y el arranque es bastante más lento que antes. estoy preocupado por esto
<ayudita> te suena de algo el mensaje del inicio?
<mimecar> si has cifrado el sistema de archivos de ubuntu es normal que te funcione más lento
<gazz> hola. desde la shell ¿como se descomprime un archivo?..gracias
<ayudita> uauu, eso si lo recordaría. puede que haya creado una unidad nueva cifrada pero no todo el sistemas de archivos, de eso estoy seguro
<mimecar> gazz: depende del archivo
<gazz> .zip
<mimecar> prueba con unzip
<ayudita> mimecar: entonces voy a w7 y reduzco la particion de windows y luego vuelvo a ubuntu y gestiono con gparted?
<gazz> ok grax
<ayudita> para asignar mas espacion a la extendida?
<mimecar> ayudita: haz nua copia de los datos antes
<mimecar> si tu partición está cifrada no se como te puede afectar
<ayudita> si, gracias por recordarlo que a veces las prisas!
<ayudita> como saber si mi particion esta cifrada?
<mimecar> dependerá si lo pusistes en la instalación
<ayudita> no, no lo puse, te refieres en la instalcion de truecrypt?
<mimecar> al cifrado de ubuntu
<ayudita> creo que no, ademas durante bastante tiempo funciono ligero y rapido y luego, mas o menos despues de intalar y probar esos programas de cifrado empezo a ir mas lento y aparecio el mensaje en el arranque que te decia
<ayudita> libgcrypt 1.4.4
<mimecar> depende de lo que hayas cifrado
<ayudita> que sera eso, mire en los repositorios y aparece varias veces, de echo instale todos los paquetes por si faltaba algo
<ayudita> creo que tendre que eliminar la particion cifrada y las carpetas cifradas y ver que pasa
<ayudita> incluso estoy pensando en unas semanas reinstalar todo, aunque estoy con miedo de eliminar la particion recovery que viene de fabrica :)
<mimecar> si lo eliminas que te puedes quedar sin sistema
<ayudita> crees que si elimino la particion que cree con truecrypt puedo estropear todo?
<mimecar> no se lo que has hecho en tu sistema
<mimecar> puede que no pase nada o que no arranque
<ayudita> nunca lo habria pensado, parece una herramiento eficiente. la probaste alguna vez?
<mimecar> eficiente para?
<ayudita> para tener datos privados
<mimecar> depende de los datos
<ayudita> fue el software que mas confianza en estabilidad y funcionalidad que encontre
<ayudita> que me recomiendas?
<ayudita> cada vez estoy mas adaptado a ubuntu 10.04 pero hay algunas herramientas que usaba en w7 que me gustaria seguir usando aqui y una es para poder tener datos privados
<ayudita> y eso fue lo que encontre truecrypt y cryptkeeper
<mimecar> no es lo mismo cifrar una carpeta que toda la partición
<ayudita> claro, pero lo que hice fue cifrar una carpeta, al menos cuando accedo a la aplicacion lo que aparece es una carpeta para montar o desmontar
<ayudita> que diferencia hay entre ubuntu 10.04 desktop y netbook?
<mimecar> el escritorio
<ayudita> ok
<digitalex> hola, he instalado ubuntu 11.04 y no me llegan actualizaciones y en synaptic no hay nada marcado, me podrian ayudar??
<xangua> un pre-recursor de unity
<mimecar> digitalex: sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> si has puesto las actualizaciones en la instalación no tendrás nada
<ayudita> puedo preguntar sobre amule?
<digitalex> he actualizado de linux mint a ubuntu
<digitalex> y me ha salido el escritorio de ubuntu
<mimecar> digitalex: eso no es muy aconsejable
<xangua> digitalex: eso suena a una mala idea
<digitalex> he copiado un sources list y lo he pegado y no me ha dado error
<xangua> como dije...mala idea
<AzoteLogiko> buenas tardes
<ayudita> quiero id alta pero tengo un router, entonces tengo que abrir puerto y necesito una ip pero claro, tenfo mi rede configurada con ip dinamica y cada vez que apago el router cambia y tengo que abrir puerto de nuevo
<AzoteLogiko>  alguien sabe como añadir un Marcador en Lugares > Marcadores, en Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<digitalex> pero es lo que tengo
<xangua> digitalex: si quieres ubuntu haz una instalación limpia de ubuntu
<mimecar> digitalex: intenta actualizar con los comandos que he puesto
<mimecar> pero tu sistema está ahora en un estado desconocido
<xangua> AzoteLogiko: con Nautilus
<ayudita> azotelogiko: eso lo se, en el navegador de archivos entras en la carpeta que quieras y estando en ella menu marcadores
<AzoteLogiko> ok, voy a probar
<digitalex> me sale el grub de mint, sin embargo tengo gnome
<ayudita> bueno mil gracias mimecar voy a probar el reparticionado. hasta pronto :)
<digitalex> con update no sale nada raro
<digitalex> con upgrade me dice esto
<digitalex> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 1 no actualizados
<AzoteLogiko> OLE! muchas gracias xangua y ayudita ;)
<digitalex> sin embargo no me sale ninguna actualizacion
<xangua> como te dije, si quieres ubuntu, haz una instalación limpia de ubuntu digitalex
<mimecar> la instalación de mint puede estar afectandote
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<digitalex> me dice lo mismo mimecar
<mimecar> entonces o no tienes actualizaciones o mint te está afectando
<digitalex> ok, reinicio, ahora entro
<xangua> ......
<mimecar> xangua: poco se puede hacer en esos casos
<toti_> ?
<matxinoa> hola a todos
<nemesis> who says that xampp isn't "freeware"?
<matxinoa> alguien me puede ayudar con xampp?
<matxinoa> no me levanta mysql
<matxinoa> he intentado de todo
<mimecar> matxinoa: por qué no instalas los paquetes de los repositorios?
<mimecar> tener un servidor web con xampp tiene algunos inconvenientes
<matxinoa> he estado leyendo lo de hacerlo con lamp
<matxinoa> pero no me aclaro
<matxinoa> quiero para instalar drupal
<mimecar> instala los paquetes de los repositorios
<nemesis> it seems that he has already an mysqld running
<xangua> nemesis: this is a spanish language channel
<nemesis> i can't write...
<matxinoa> mimecar, a que te refieres, que instale apache, mysql y php desde synaptic?
<mimecar> si
<nemesis> apache2
<matxinoa> mimecar, que version de php?
<mimecar> solo tienes una para instalar
<ourizo> ¿Alguien sabe que es lo que pasó con IRC-Hispano?
<no_tengo> split?
<no_tengo> voy a ver
<no_tengo> yo no veo nada
<no_tengo> será tu xchat?
<matxinoa> mimecar, cuando pongo php en synaptic me aparecen muchos repositiorios
<matxinoa> pero no se cual tengo que instalar exactamente
<mimecar> busca los paquetes necesarios para montar un servidor web
<mimecar> está muy documentado
<fzeta> iep!
<rageo> buenaaaas, una conculta, acabo de instalar la 11.10 (en portatil) y estoy usando el wifi en este instante, pero en el simbolo de conexiones no me aparece activado el wifi. Espero haberme hecho entender.
<mimecar> rageo: actualiza
<Inframundo> consulto: alguno de ustedes sabe utilizar bien el "remastersys" para crear una ISO del sistema ya instalado con software incluido ??
<chilicuil> no, pero estoy de acuerdo contigo en que seria super cool tener una guia que fuera facil de seguir y que indicara como hacerlo
 * Inframundo adeus
<Jakeukalane> hola a todos
<Jakeukalane> mimecar, soy la persona que tenía extraños problemas en el ratón/touchpad
<Jakeukalane> el problema
<Jakeukalane> no era del ordenador ni de linux
<Jakeukalane> sino
<Jakeukalane> del cable que proporciona carga al ordenador
<mimecar> ok
<Jakeukalane> si no tiene suficiente energía el ordenador el touchpad empieza a hacer cosas muy raras
<Jakeukalane> funciona y no funciona a la vez
<Jakeukalane> la otra vez que me pasó nunca supe porqué era
<Jakeukalane> lo digo aquí por si acaso después a más gente le pasa lo mismo
<Jakeukalane> saludos
<joshua___> Hola
<joshua___> alguien ha instalado oraclexe en ubuntu 11?
<chilicuil> que es eso joshua___ ?
<chilicuil> ohh, oracle express..., mmm, si creo que yo
<joshua___> OracleXE es una version de oracle de gratis descarga
<joshua___> y te funciona el tnsnames?
<joshua___> mi problema es el siguiente
<joshua___> lo he instalado y funciona perfectamente, pero ingresando por el terminal de la forma sqlplus usuario/password
<joshua___> pero cuando intento entrar de la forma usuario/password@xe me dice que no reconoce el listener
<chilicuil> ohhh ya veo, mmmm, bueno, yo tambien lo instale, pero lo instale para las maquinas del trabajo, donde quienes lo ocupan son los desarrolladores, no tengo idea si funciona esa parte o no, pero hasta el momento no he recibido quejas
<joshua___> pienso que podrian ser problemas de permisos de puertos del listener o algo asi
<joshua___> mmm
<joshua___> es que para desarrollar en java se necesita usar el @xe
<joshua___> y para conectarse desde otros clientes como squirrel o sql developer
<chilicuil> tsnames es un archivo donde se definen esas variables?
<joshua___> sip
<joshua___> ahi se define el nombre del servicio que es XE
<joshua___> incluso en el sistema existe una variable que define el servicio por defecto
<chilicuil> oh, creo que lo entiendo, para conectar X cliente al servidor
<joshua___> aja, y por red tambien
<joshua___> en teoria la variable por defecto se usa para conectarse al servicio sin necesidad de especificarlo
<joshua___> es por eso que entrar de la forma usuario/password me funciona
<joshua___> porque se concatena con @XE que esta en la variable por defecto
<chilicuil> donde XE debe ser la ip del servidor
<joshua___> pero cuando intento esa conexion explicitamente me dice que ese servicio no es reconocido
<joshua___> tampoco me funciona con la ip
<chilicuil> el error lo obtienes en el cliente, verdad?
<joshua___> otra forma de conectarse es usuario/password@127.0.0.1:1521
<joshua___> sip
<joshua___> igual la base de datos esta en el mismo equipo
<chilicuil> joshua___: y has probado si el puerto esta abierto? $ nmap localhost -p 1521 ?
<joshua___> probando...
<joshua___> closed oracle
<joshua___> cerrado? como lo abro?
<chilicuil> joshua___: has instalado tambien el cliente? oracle-xe-client?
<chilicuil> joshua___: deberias poder entrar a la interfaz a traves de: http://localhost:8080/apex
<chilicuil> joshua___: seguro ahi desde la pestaña de administration o sql deberia poder habilitarse
<joshua___> la interfaz web de apex no carga
<joshua___> el oracle-xe-client esta en los repositorios?
<n0> mmm creo que no pero tienes que agregar el apt
<n0> perdonr el deb
<gazz> hola.
<n0> mas el link doinde se encuentra el cliente
<gazz> alguien sabe porq no puedo instalar el teamviewer?
<n0> facil anda a la paguina oficial de teamviwer
<n0> y descarga el paquete que necesitas
<n0> pinchar y ejecutar pracicamente
<joshua___> bueno y en caso que sea el puerto 1521 que este cerrado
<n0> joshua .. hola
<joshua___> como lo puedo abrir?
<joshua___> hola n0
<n0> hola josha
<elmurci> hola a todos, desde q actualice a 11.10 mi sistema se congela constantemente, que puedo hacer
<RockStar_> hola
<RockStar_> tengo un problema
<RockStar_> alguien me ayuda?
<joshua___> cual problema?
<RockStar_> pues
<RockStar_> instale firefox 8
<RockStar_> pero me sale en los repositorios firefox 8 build
<RockStar_> intento instalar el actual
<RockStar_> pero no se me instala
<RockStar_> eso es
<RockStar_> alguien sabe k hago???
<zobugtel> hola
<zobugtel> como estan
<zobugtel> ando buscando ayuda
<zobugtel> me gustaria instalar la aplicacion de black track 5 en ubuntu eh visto alguno metodo pero no me gunciona
<zobugtel> algien me podia ayudar
<zobugtel> ?
<SPELINAX> Hola gente
<SPELINAX> como handan ;)
<SPELINAX> Hola
<SPELINAX> hay gente?
<zobugtel> es posible instalar la herramienta de black track 5 en ubuntu mi pregunta
<joshua___> sera backtrack
<joshua___> y hasta donde se no es una herramienta
<SPELINAX> @dylan666 sí pero qué herramienta?
<joshua___> es una distribucion
<gazz> da igual ya se fué,,,,
<joshua___> una distribucion plagada de herramientas de seguridad
<joshua___> see
<SPELINAX> P:
<gazz> jejejej
<SPELINAX> Así es :D
<SPELINAX> Gente tengo un foro, les interesa? Es sobre seguridad informática |Cracking|Hacking|
<SPELINAX> :)
<SPELINAX> hay 20 Users registrados
<zobugtel> hola pregunto si eh posible que instale la apps de blacktrack5 en ubuntu
<zobugtel> algien me puede ayudar ahy
<zobugtel> <zobugtel> hola pregunto si eh posible que instale la apps de blacktrack5 en ubuntu
<zobugtel> 19:10 <zobugtel> algien me puede ayudar ahy
<tempano> buenas noches
<zobugtel> <zobugtel> hola pregunto si eh posible que instale la apps de blacktrack5 en ubuntu
<zobugtel> 19:10 <zobugtel> algien me puede ayudar ahy
<zobugtel> <zobugtel> hola pregunto si eh posible que instale la apps de blacktrack5 en ubuntu
<zobugtel> 19:10 <zobugtel> algien me puede ayudar ahy
<zobugtel> <zobugtel> hola pregunto si eh posible que instale la apps de blacktrack5 en ubuntu
<zobugtel> 19:10 <zobugtel> algien me puede ayudar ahy
<zobugtel> <zobugtel> hola pregunto si eh posible que instale la apps de blacktrack5 en ubuntu
<SPELINAX> Sí
<n0> si se puede
<SPELINAX> con los repositorios de backtrack
<SPELINAX> eso creo
<n0> si se puede confirmo yo los instale
<n0> hace un mes atras ... una linea en los repos de ubuntu and upgrade
<SPELINAX> ah perfecto. puede decir como?
<n0> si
<n0> un seg asi doy la linea aagregar
<zobugtel> ok
<n0> aca esta el link
<n0> spelinax
<n0> no le pongas upgrade en el apt --
<SPELINAX> OK
<n0> te va a salir el huevito de pascua
<n0> XD
<rageo> hola, me parece q tengo problema con JAVA para firefox, pues hay varias paginas de juegos y videos que no carga el servicio
<rageo> alguna ayuda o sugerencia?
<jahdyestroh> usas openjavajdk?
<rageo> se q lo instalé
<rageo> en una actualizacion automatica creo
<jahdyestroh> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<jahdyestroh> prueba con eso
<rageo> Mirando el firefox veo que tengo el plugin IcedTea-Web Plugin
<n0> hola quien no podia instalatr firefox
<n0> buebo , le dejo el link http://www.com-sl.org/instalar-firefox-desde-tar-bz2.html pata instalarlo con el tar
<ubunter0> creo que es más fácil inclusive sudo apt-get install firefox
<n0> si , pero tiene un problema ... y estaba haciendo otra cosa
<ubunter0> ok
<n0> lo mismo le dije ..
<n0> usa el omando
<rageo> jahdyestroh, me dice: «sun-java6-jdk» no tiene un candidato para la instalación, y eso mismo con los demas paquetes, excepto plugin que no lo encuentra. Estoy usando la 11.10
<ubunter0> hablando de comandos, existe alguno que facilite la instalacion de una tarjeta de red?
<n0> comando , ants agrega la direcccion del paquete .. pero creo que no sbia como hacer esto
<n0> si
<n0> hay uno que se llama
<n0> ndiswraper
<n0> tambien tiene modo grafico
<cossier> rageo: busca por openjdk
<ubunter0> el tema es que lo quiero para Ubuntu server
<rageo> cossier, buscar donde?
<jahdyestroh> ahh ok buscare algo
<cossier> rageo: en los repos
<rageo> cossier, ok pero creo q lo tengo instalado
<rageo> voy a ver
<n0> ubuntu server
<n0> no tienes modo grafico ?
<n0> gui .. solo cli ?
<ubunter0> rageo, yo tuve un problema similar, y era que no tenia activado en los origenes de software Socios Canonical
<ubunter0> n0, yo le instale xfce, para casos de emergencia
<ubunter0> pero casi no lo uso
<rageo> jahdyestroh, cossier lo q he dicho antes, openjdk instalado y tb un plugin para el navegador llamado IcedTead
<rageo> desinstalo este plugin?
<cossier> rageo: lo que debe aparecer instalado es el " jre " y sino haz lo que dice ubunter0
<n0> que probema tiene de ver contenidos en java
<cossier> rageo: activa los partners o socios en las fuentes de software y busca si aparece sun o oracle, no se yo uso 11.04
<rageo> voy a reiniciar, ahora cuento
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-05
<boshco> hola
<boshco> necesito ayuda con mi tarjeta de wifi (atheros  AR9485) no la detecta
<boshco> ubuntu
<El_Macho_Del_Oes> Oye por fin cómo que doy con una comunidad en español???
<El_Macho_Del_Oes> Yujuuu Buenas noches??? o madrugadas, alguien vivo por aquí¿
<Mtraker> Buenas
<lopulus> Donde estan las fonts en ubuntu para editor de textos?
<buenaventura> !fonts | lopulus
<kubot> lopulus: Aspectos sobre la instalación de fuentes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - ¿No hay fuentes en Flash? Instalá "msttcorefonts" (del !Multiuniverso), "gsfonts", y "gsfonts-x11". No hay fuentes en MPlayer? mira !MPlayer. Para las fuentes oficiales de Ubuntu, mirá: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<lopulus> Gracis... Estoy haciendo una caratula de tinkerbell y queria esa letra, ya la descargue y ahora la pondre donde corresponde!
<L3B> Hola,pregunta...el IGMP Snoop y multicast,se puede desactivar en el router estando conectada una sola pc ???
<L3B> uso UBuntu...
<L3B> "En UBuntu"...el IGMP Snoop y multicast,se puede desactivar en el router estando conectada una sola pc ???
<L3B> Ustedes usan este canal para ayudar o para invadir la privacidad de  algun usuario novato ???Asi pretenden ganarle a Microsoft ???..pues suerte.
<Dantes> hola
<Dantes> tengo una pc instalada con xfce ubuntu 10.04
<Dantes> pero no me coje los efectos con compiz
<Dantes> alguna idea ?
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> si instalo los controladores oficiales de nvidia me administraria mejor el rendimiento del portatil?
<BreoganGal> ¿?
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> hay alguien por aqui?
<omikron4> yo estoy aki
<BreoganGal> es que llevo un par de dias intentando instalar los controladores de nvidia en mi ubuntu 12.10
<BreoganGal> pra que adminsitre mejor el rendimiento por que la diferencia es notable
<BreoganGal> windows 6-7 horas aqui la mitad y en la anterior version de ubuntu me duraba mas cuando los tenia instalado
<BreoganGal> y ahora cada vez que lo instalo se me pone la pantalla sin los marcos ni nada, y la unica opcion que veo es borrarlo y reiniciar y ya esto todo como antes
<BreoganGal> lo ultimo que probe es esto:
<BreoganGal> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/10/instalar-controladr-nvidia-en-ubuntu.html
<BreoganGal> ya que vi que a mucha gente le fue bien
<BreoganGal> y si voy a origenes de sowtfware no me salen las opciones como antes para elegirlo desde hay por si te lo preguntas
<BreoganGal> sigues hay?
<GridCube> !paciencia | BreoganGal
<kubot> BreoganGal: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> BreoganGal, deberia andar mejor si
<BreoganGal> me referia a que si nadie sabe se podia decir eso en vez del silencio, no queria insinuar lo otro
<GridCube> BreoganGal, :) pero no todos estan leyendo el canal
<BreoganGal> voy probar una cosa que vi, en un par de mins aparezco y si me funciona ya os digo para que sepais para otros
<BreoganGal> ya volvi
<BreoganGal> quieren que les ponga un paste o algo con cosas que probe para que sepan?
<GridCube> BreoganGal, si crees que ayudara si :)
<BreoganGal> asi no probais las cosas que yo hice y no funcionaron
<GridCube> :) dale
<BreoganGal> aqui esta
<BreoganGal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334969/
<BreoganGal> espero que sirva para algo
<BreoganGal> que tal vez la solucion sea eso que puse en la ultima linea
<m0rf3o> Que programa puedo usar para poder linkear mi facebook y mi twetter?
<BreoganGal> hoy haber si miro lo del age
<BreoganGal> y asi jugamos un dia
<BreoganGal> jja
<snoid> buenas
<snoid> tengo una duda con una instalación en disco USB, y quizá se pueda responder con un SI o NO
<snoid> pretendo usar la misma instalación de ubuntu en diferentes hardwares y lo he instalado en un disco USB de 32 GB. NO es una live usb, sino que lo he instalado completamente al disco, particionandolo a mi gusto.
<snoid> Lo que pregunto es: se pueden instalar diferentes drivers de tarjetas graficas para que los use dependiendo del perfil de hardware al que me conecte?
<GridCube> la respuesta es "tal ves"
<snoid> se pueden crear perfiles de hw como en win, y seleccionar el que desee al arranque?
<GridCube> no que yo sepa
<GridCube> todo deberia ser configurado automaticamente al bootear
<snoid> GridCube: gracias
<hashashin> snoid, busca info de hprofile, que sí que puedes hacer eso que pides
<snoid> gracias hashashin
<hashashin> snoid, para empezar: http://hprofile.sourceforge.net/
<snoid> eso es EXACAMENTE lo que yo quería, y parece relaivamene sencillo
<snoid> perfeco hashashin, muchas gracias
<hashashin> nada snoid
<djmc> hola que tal perdon por molestar pero un amigo me recomendo este chat por si necesitaba ayuda en temas de informatica;
<djmc> soy nuevo en esto y quisiera que me pudieran ayudar con una conexión VPN en Ubuntu lo que quiero es:
<djmc> Tener una red VPN donde mi servidor es una máquina con Ubuntu 12.04 LTS este servidor tiene conexión a internet y al conectar algun cliente a esta red VPN poder compartir esa conexión a internet del servidor a los clientes.
<djmc> Agradeceria coayquier ayuda ya que es calificación de mi materia de Administración y Seguridad en Redes de Ingeniería en Sistemas Computacionales
<djmc> Lo único que he logrado es configurar mi servidor y mi cliente a travéz de OpenVPN y ya puedo accder de mi servidor al cliente y viseversa con este comando - ssh usuario@direccionIP - pero me trabe en compartir la conexión a internet...
<techno_x64> O.o
<techno_x64> djmc priemro q todo no inundes el canal
<techno_x64> segundoq  todo si estudias administracios de redes y para montar un server te recomiendo debain para servidores
<buenaventura> un Ubuntu server es una roca, no veo la razón del consejo
<d-arker> Gamba es un lenguaje de programacion?
<MrTulias> Sip http://www.gambas-es.org/
<viperhoot> hola, alguien sabe si aún hay daily builds de ubuntu 12.10 ?
<buenaventura> de 13.04 tienes
<viperhoot> de 12.10 ?
<buenaventura> no
<viperhoot> hmm ni modo
<viperhoot> gracias igual ;)
<BreoganGal> hola de nuevo
<d-arker> algun software para generar factureas electronicas
<usuario> hola
<usuario> necesito ayuda
<romero_> Hola, estoy buscando software como este http://www.freewarefiles.com/Turn-Off-LCD_program_78383.html , pero para ubuntu solo he encontrado esto que es algo complicado de instalar  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Easily-Turn-Off-LCDs-With-a-Shortcut-Key-in-Ubuntu-223343.shtml    , conocen de alguna aplicacion que haga esto mismo en el software center de ubuntu?
<usuario> alguien esta ahi, necesito ayuda sobre particionar disco duro en ubuntu
<mimecar> usuario, si no preguntas, cómo quieres respuestas?
<usuario> para la instalacion de ubuntu nose cuanto darle de gigas,
<usuario> para swap creo que tengo que darle 2gb
<mimecar> depende del disco que tengas
<usuario> para home
<usuario> tengo 1000gb disco duro ide
<usuario> y 4 gb de ram
<usuario> y qiero instlar solo ubuntu en todo el disco,,,
<mimecar> 30 para /
<mimecar> swap 4
<mimecar> el resto home
<usuario> que es /
<techno_x64> deberia darle mas a /
<mimecar> el directorio raíz
<techno_x64> al menos 50
<usuario> vale,
<george2002> usuario: a preguntas simple respuestas simple, coloca usar todo el disco, el sistema se configura solo
<mimecar> raro es que llegues a 15 GB de programas
<romero_> Hola, estoy buscando software como este http://www.freewarefiles.com/Turn-Off-LCD_program_78383.html , pero para ubuntu solo he encontrado esto que es algo complicado de instalar  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Easily-Turn-Off-LCDs-With-a-Shortcut-Key-in-Ubuntu-223343.shtml    , conocen de alguna aplicacion que haga esto mismo en el software center de ubuntu?
<techno_x64> mimecar,  en arch tengo 20gb en programas
<usuario> no es asi, mira te expliko
<mimecar> romero_, eso ya lo hacen las opciones de energía
<usuario> al poner que te lo aga automaticamente no se lo que pasa pero lo hice con fedora
<usuario> y tengo 100gb disco duro
<usuario> pase de un externo hd a fedora 1000gb disco duro y cuando llevava 600gb me mandaba errores
<usuario> que el disco estaba lleno
<romero_> si pero yo quiero apagar la pantalla cuando lo desee sin usar un temporizador
<mimecar> romero_, en 1 minuto lo puedes poner
<mimecar> aparte de que desgastarás más la pantalla si la apagas
<mimecar> ¿no te cansas de usar proxys todos los días?
<romero_> no yo quiero apagaqr la pantalla a voluntad
<guampa> usa el boton del monitor
<guampa> tenes que oprimirlo con el dedo indice
<romero_> ¿al apagar la pantalla se desgasta menos o no es asi?
<guampa> u otro dedo, a falta del mismo
<mimecar> se desgasta más el monitor
<mimecar> si lo haces de continuo
<xangua> o puedes apagar la compu y así se desgastará mucho menos
<george2002> guampa: XD
<romero_> mi pantalla no tiene boton de apagado
<romero_> ¿y algun comando simple para hacer esto mismo desde la consola ?
<guampa> seguramente
<guampa> proba con "xset dpms force off"
<guampa> y lo mismo pero terminando en on para encenderlo
<usuario> me dice al crear particones por ejemplo estoy creando la raiz, le voy a poner 20 gb tipo de la particion?? (Logica o primaria?)
<mimecar> usuario, ya has hecho un backup de todos tus datos?
<guampa> romero_: aqui describen como automatizarlo con un hotkey -> http://www.howtogeek.com/61836/how-to-turn-off-your-monitor-with-a-hotkey-in-ubuntu/
<usuario> si lo tengo en hd externo
<mimecar> usa particiones primarias
<romero_> eso usa un script  y no me gusta demasiado usar un script preferiria usar un simple comando y crearle un icono en ubuntu ejecutable
<mimecar> romero_, un script es un comando
<romero_> si pero es mas complejo que un simple comando
<mimecar> y?
<guampa> romero_: el simple comando puede no funcionar en algunos casos, el script tiene en cuenta eso y funcionara mejor
<mimecar> si quieres algo simple, apaga el monitor tu mismo
<guampa> conclusion: usa el script. si queres simple, sigue el consejo que acaba de poner mimecar
<romero_> que igual te ofrece mas limitaciones a la hora de tratarlo o modificarlo para darle mejor funcionalidad
<guampa> eso pasa tambien con el simple comando
<guampa> solo copia eso y sigue las instrucciones en el sitio
<guampa> tendras tu hotkey como querias
<romero_> busque esta aplicacion porque en windows me fallaba en ocasiones el apagado automatico de la pantalla y esta aplicacion  me lo resolvió en parte
<mimecar> cuando pruebes el script y no te funcione seguimos
<romero_> me da un poco de pereza realizar todo ese proceso del script sin saber con seguridad si me funcionara ¿no hay una alternativa mejor y mas sencilla para ubuntu ?
<mimecar> no
<jorge__> Hay algún sitio en español con indicaciones sobre cómo se instala "coverart-browser v0.5" en Rhythmbox ?......
<mimecar> jorge__, ya has probado lo típico?
<mimecar> nono, ¿esa versión de ubuntu es posterior a la 10.04?
<nono> hola
<nono> es Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope ....creo que es la 10.04 ...dejame verificar el CD
<mimecar> la 10.04 es lucid
<jorge__> mimecar: tengo las indicaciones para instalar git y gettext y después un archivo .sh, ....pero alguién lo probó? anda bién...?
<nono> es la 9.04
<mimecar> nono, tendrás que actualizar a otra versión
<mimecar> la 10.04 como mínimo
<nono> queria actualizar a la ultima version estable de Ubuntu ...pero como no lograba conectarme a internet
<mimecar> nono, busca una conexión a la red y descarga la iso
<guampa> nono: que conexion tenes?
<mimecar> tardarás menos que actualizando desde la 9
<guampa> ah si eso si, instala desde cero
<guampa> desde un disco de instalacion reciente
<guampa> tene a mano un backup de tus datos
<nono> pero  una consulta ...el hecho de que no me puedo conectar a internet tendrá que ver con la version?
<mimecar> nono, puede ser cualquier cosa
<mimecar> descarga una iso actualizada
<guampa> no es tanto eso, es que ya no tiene soporte y eso dificulta la solucion
<nono> donde podrìa obtener una iso actualizada para descargarla de inmediato
<mimecar> en la página de ubuntu
<nono> la ultima version estable mi pc es de 64 bits no importa si bajo una de 32 bits ?
<guampa> nono: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<nono> gracias guampa....la descargo enseguida
<jorge__> Acabo de encontrar un PPA para instalar varios plugins para Rhythm 2.97...gracias.....
<george2002> mimecar: no conoces de algu repo de donde se puedan bajar temas y fondos de pantalla?
<mimecar> tiene gnome-look
<mimecar> buscas el tema y lo descargas
<george2002> X_x
<george2002> ok
<nono> hola estoy tratando de descargar ubuntu 12.10 pero me sale que tengo que pagar
<usuario> imposible
<nono> es gratuita la version o se tiene que pagar de forma obligatoria
<nono> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest                            <<< estoy aqui
<usuario> entra a la pagina ubuntu oficial y descarga directa  y si te da error descargala del torrent
<usuario> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<nono> gracias Usuario ...ya vi que era....el sistema te dice que si deseas hacer la donacion pero hay un check que se debe colocar y asi no tienes que hacer el pago-....
<nono> si de hecho lo estaba bajando desde esa pagina
<usuario> coloca tu sistema si es de 32 o 64 bits
<usuario> y se realiza la descarga,,  me alegro que este resuelto y puedas usar ubuntu
<usuario> hola
<techno_x64> hola de nuevo ajaja
<usuario> que tal
<usuario> otra vez necesito ayuda
<usuario> muchas gracias por la instlacion me a salido perfecta
<usuario> estoy en la vventana de controladores aadicionales,  Me dice que no hay controladores propietarios en este sistema.
<usuario> me da 2 opciones de instalar
<usuario> * controlador para gradficos FGLRX propietario de ATI/AMD (actualizaciones post-lanzamiento)
<george2002> usuario: que opciones?
<usuario> y el otro
<george2002> uno de los dos el mismo gui te recomienda
<usuario> *controladores graficos propietario FGLRX para TI/AMD
<usuario> en uno pone entre parentesis actualizaciones post-lanzamiento
<usuario> que quiere decir eso?
<usuario> alguien sabe?
<techno_x64> pacman -S xf86-video-ati
<techno_x64> perdon perdon
<techno_x64> me olvide q esto es ubuntu
<techno_x64> >.<
<usuario> jajajaja
<techno_x64> instala el segundo
<usuario> el que no pone actualizaciones post-?
<techno_x64> espera leo
<techno_x64> si el q no pone actualizaciones-post
<usuario> todo lo demas esta bien  , los de la web cam , lo de la antena wifi etc..
<usuario> ok
<usuario> ok
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-06
<job_> como puedo ejecutar el IDE de Netbeens
<job_> ya tengo al descarga
<george2002> consulta, tengo un juego en dos iso y quiero unirlas para hacer una iso unica, como seria?
<Emerling> george2002,  no estoy seguro peor imagino que deberia ser asi, 1 monta las dos isos separadamente se crearan unidades respectivas
<Emerling> posterior a eso copias ambas a una sola unida creada y quemas la imagen isode esa unidad
<Emerling> quedandote la iso de la unidad con la copia de las dos isos
<Emerling> siendo esta vez una sola iso
<george2002> eso hice pero aun me sigue solicitando la iso dos en el proseso de instalacion
<Emerling> pues entonces el asunto no esta en crear una sola iso sino que los archivos lo busca en otro disco que deberia tene rarchivos identificativos de que es la segudna parte y asiseguir la instalacion
<Emerling> lo que entocnes yo intentaria no solo montar la unidad tal cual
<Emerling> sino crear dos carpetas distintas dentro de una iso
<Emerling> la cual carpeta 1 sera iso 1 y carpeta 2 sera iso2 y crear la iso de ambas
<Emerling> a ver si funciona
<Emerling> pq no se de otra manera, puesto que ela rchivo instalador llama a una sola ruta esperando encontrar la ubicacion del archivo necesario
<george2002> ok
<Emerling> para continuar,  el unico chance seria viendo si el instalador es un bash  a ver si te muestra en el proceso a que llama y dodne lo llama y asi lo coloques dentrode la uncia iso
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<Emerling> saludo chilicuil
<Emerling> bueno, espeo te sirva de ayuda, george2002 , me retiro, debo salir
<george2002> Emerling: si gracias
<Emerling> george2002,  de nada
<disty> hola, buenos días
<disty> ...Y hasta luego.
<hashashin> nas
<elcam225> Hola linuxeros! Saludos desde Argentina
<Tiffon> nas
<elcam2251> hola?
<fzeta> saludos habitantes de la red...............................................echo[ok]
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> aun sigo dandole vueltas a lo de nvidia, jje
<arp-> alguien usa Skype?
<Sopmac> tenes problemas con skype??
<Sopmac> hola
<arp-> no
<arp-> quiero camibiar el tamaño de fuente del Chat
<arp-> y no encuentro que tenga dicha opcion
<Sopmac> conformarse es la solucion! jeje... Skype no trae esa opcion en las configuraciones, lo se porque lo uso a diario
<Sopmac> además al tratarse de software privativo no hay "milagros" que puedas hacer desde el terminal... a menos que tengas la opción de modificar las fuentes del sistema, ahí si tal vez te agrande las fuentes en el chat
<Sopmac> pero eso no se como se hace en gnome o unity
<Sopmac> yo uso el escritorio XFCE, que es liviano y totalmente configurable
<Forty-3> can someone interpert for me?  I have a user I can't communicate with
<guampa> Forty-3: try #freenode
<Forty-3> k
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<usuario> hola
<nmid00> hola usuario
<usuario> tengo ubuntu 12. 04 lts , estoy instalando adobe flash player y java
<usuario> pero quiero instalar la version de 64 bits
<usuario> sin toketear nada raro ni instlaar cosas que no me van a servir...
<usuario> este comando valdria? algueien sabe decirme
<usuario> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<usuario> para instalar java????
<nmid00> no deberias tener inconveniente
<usuario> ai un comando con openjdk7 y otro con el 6???
<usuario> mi pregunta es, cual instalo?
<usuario> o mejor dicho
<usuario> para que sirve cada uno!
<nmid00> como cualquier otra aplicacion depende de de la version del Java Development la cual puede o no ser compatible
<usuario> uff ni idea
<usuario> acabo de instalarme ubuntu
<nmid00> con la 7 no deberias  tener inconveniente
<usuario> y es de los primeros comandos que estaba instaladno
<nmid00> haaa
<usuario> da igual , buscare algo
<usuario> ah ok la 7.
<usuario> vale
<usuario> se supone que meter el comando del openjdk7
<usuario> se me instala java y ya no tengo que acer nada mas?
<nmid00> sip
<usuario> ok
<usuario> voy a ello
<nmid00> realizalo y te aguardo
<usuario> cuando la ventana de comando metes el comadno
<usuario> y aveces aparece un link --> http://www.es.archive.ubuntu eso que es????
<nmid00> te muestra los repositorios
<usuario> qe qiere dicer esoo?
<usuario> me muestro de donde se estan descargando?
<usuario> osea que no es ningun errro , verdad?
<nmid00> ok
<usuario> gracias
<usuario> me quedo mas trankilo
<nmid00> no problem
<nmid00> si quieres ver la lista de repositorios de tu ubuntu puedes aceder a
<nmid00> /etc/apt/sources.list
<usuario> para que sirve eso?
<usuario> los programas que tengo instalado en el pc?
<nmid00> nop es la lista de repositorios de donde ubuntu descargara los paquetes
<usuario> aahhh
<usuario> vale
<usuario> oie
<usuario> se puede ver los comandos
<usuario> que e metido??
<nmid00> estas en la consola
<usuario> si
<usuario> qiero ver el 3 comando que e metido
<nmid00> preciona la ↑
<usuario> pero no me deja subir para arriba , ya qe adescargado y esta la pantalla completa
<usuario> jajajaja ya lo intente
<nmid00> utiliza el scroll
<usuario> nose que es eso
<usuario> encontrado un comando bastante facil
<usuario> history
<nmid00> tambien
<usuario> para ver los 10 ultimos conmandos --> history 10
<usuario> ese me sirve
<nmid00> sipilin
<atotclic_> usuario:       history | less
<atotclic_> con  eso los ves todos y cambias de pagina con espacio
<usuario> gracias
<usuario> atotclic como pones las letras en rojo
<usuario> y encima sale mi nombre al principio?
<usuario> no me abia dado cuenta
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<usuario> my unity y gnome-tweak-tool es lo mismo?????
<usuario> nose que instalar si unity o el gnome tweak tool
<Marcelo82> Demostrémosle todos juntos al mundo, que podemos vivir sin Microsoft.
<Marcelo82> El día de mañana, elimina tu partición de Windows, e instala cualquier distribución de GNU/Linux, que es mucho más estable, seguro y sobre todo GRATUITO. Tu teléfono celular, cámbialo por Android con muchas más aplicaciones, y decile basta a Windows Mobile. Si quieres una buena consola de videojuegos, usa la Play Station 3 que puedes jugar online Gratis y dile basta a la basura tostadora de la X-Box 360.
<Marcelo82> Y por ultimo, si quieres una buena casilla de correo electrónico, usa Gmail, con mucha más capacidad que Hotmail. O podemos hacer todo junto, al mismo momento, empezando ¡YA! Digámosle basta a Microsoft y el maldito mundo Capitalista.
<buenaventura> eso Marcelo82, estamos cansados del monopolio de Microsoft, viva el monopolio de Google! Tenemos una nueva empresa para regalarle nuestro alma!
<buenaventura> ¿por qué ser esclavos de Microsoft si podemos ser esclavos de Skynet?
<buenaventura> digo, google
 * buenaventura se calla
<nmid00> jajajajajaja
<Cuba-Iran-Siria> SourceForge bloquea a Cuba, Irán y otros países sancionados por EEUU; un día muy triste para el Open Source.
<Cuba-Iran-Siria> http://www.visualbeta.es/15428/software-libre/sourceforge-bloquea-a-cuba-iran-y-otros-paises-sancionados-por-eeuu-un-dia-muy-triste-para-el-open-source/
<user__> Señores buenas tardes, estoy realizando un ftp pasar mover copias de seguridad hacia otro equipos cuando lo hago me saca este error
<user__> KERBEROS_V4 rejected as an authentication type
<juan-arg> user__, te rechaza el tipo de autentificacion
<juan-arg> user__, algo mas del log?
<user__> entonces como debo hacer ese cron
<juan-arg> user__, estas ejecutando el comando de put todo junto. o primero te logiaste en el ftp?
<codekK> buenas a todos, alguien me hecharía un cable a agrupar un mapa de karnaugh de 5 variables??
<Magellanicus> alguien conectado?
<Magellanicus> hola
<juan-arg> Magellanicus, algun problema?
<usuario_> hola
<vart> hoolaaaaaaa
<usuario_> qe tal
<usuario_> como vais?
<guampa> usuario_: para charlar usen #ubuntu-es-cafe por favor
<usuario_> me sirvio la ayuda muchas gracias
<vart> alguien ha usado cairo dock ???
<usuario_> no
<vart> :(
<usuario_> as usado tu?
<usuario_> avant navigator o el cairo o alguno?
<vart> solo cairo pero tengo problemas!
<usuario_> cuales tu problema???
<usuario_> tieenes aceleracion 3d?
<vart> si tengo una ati 4200 series
<vart> el problema es que las barras solo me aparecen en la parte superior izquierda de la pantalla
<vart> no hay manera de colocala ni en la parte inferior o derecha
<usuario_> usas gnome?
<usuario_> no se de tu problema
<usuario_> pero as intentado meterle el comadno desistalar  porcompleto
<usuario_> como lo has instalado??
<vart> si uso gnome 2.32
<vart> desintalar por completo es purge y remove???
<vart> lo instale desde los repos
<usuario_> desde synaptics que=
<usuario_> ?
<vart> centro de software
<usuario_> y cuando lo aigas echo
<usuario_> busca archivos en tu pc y carpetas que contengan cairo
<usuario_> el (nombre)
<usuario_> tienes uncomando que se utiliza para tal fin,,,,
<vart> si con find puedo buscar, y elimino todo de cairo?
<usuario_> desde una terminal parado en el directorio home de tu usario
<usuario_> si
<vart> ok voy a probar
<usuario_> find . -name *cairo
<vart> exacto, probare
<usuario_> cauando tengas todo echo
<usuario_> reinicias el pc
<usuario_> o cierras sesion
<usuario_> como uqieras
<usuario_> y nos dices
<vart> ok lo hare
<usuario_> lamento que no te ayude mas gente
<vart> no hay problema, de verdad q soy nuevo aqui!
<usuario_> ya lo as desistalado?
<usuario_> te a funcionado asi?
<usuario_> si no te funciona desistala todo por completo con sudo apt-get cairo-dock
<usuario_> perdon
<usuario_> sudo apt-get purge cairo-dock
<usuario_> y elimnas app de los repos
<usuario_> tamabien
<vart> ya lo desintale y elimine la todo de home
<vart> reinicio e instalo otra vez?
<juan-arg> vart, que te paso?
<juan-arg> usuario_, vart  mejor sudo aptitude purge cairo-dock
<juan-arg> vart, no es necesario reiniciar
<juan-arg> a lo sumo te volves a logiar y listo
<usuario_>  que pasa
<usuario_> no estaba
<usuario_> creo que con cerrar sesion  sobra,,,
<vart> juan-arg, tengo problemas con cairo-dock
<juan-arg> vart, cuales?
<vart> ok cerrare session y regreso
<vart> regrese!
<vart> juan-arg:  el problema es que las barras solo me aparecen en la parte superior izquierda de la pantalla
<juan-arg> vart, deberias poder configurarlo y ponerle donde aparece..
<juan-arg> pero no tengo exp.. con ese dog
<juan-arg> dock
<vart> y enla conf asi le coloque otra posicion se quedan en la parte superior izquierda
<juan-arg> vart, repos oficiales?. o agregaste algun repo?
<vart> repos oficiales
<vart> usuario, lo instalo de nuevo desde los repos
<juan-arg> vart, a ok..
<juan-arg> para descartar una config eliminalo desde la home la carpeta oculta correpondiente a la configuracion
<juan-arg> y despues reinicia la sesion y fijate
<vart> ya hice eso
<vart> en q me fijo?
<vart> ya la habia desintaldo anteriormente
<juan-arg> vart, eliminando las config.. te sigue dando problemas?
<vart> no se la instalare otra vez
<juan-arg> vart, ok.. aslo.. y depues seguimos entonces
<juan-arg> haclo?
<juan-arg> haslo...?
<juan-arg> en fin..
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> tengo que formatear un pc de un amigo
<usuario_> y ponerle windows
<usuario_> alguien sabe como recupero las partiicones que tiene
<mimecar> recuperar?
<juan-arg> usuario_,  testdisk
<mimecar> como mucho puedes guardar una copia de los datos de ubuntu
<juan-arg> proba
<usuario_> siii con hireesn boot se puede acer algo?
<mimecar> usuario_, quieres recuperar las particiones que tenía antes de instalar ubuntu?
<juan-arg> usuario_, por ahi podes recuperar las tablas de partciones
<usuario_> no
<usuario_> eso no
<juan-arg> usuario_, recomiendo hacerlo desde un imagen dd del disco.. no sobre el disco
<usuario_> yo tengo ubuntu y siempre ago mis copias de seguridad
<juan-arg> mimecar, como va?
<usuario_> con hd externo
<mimecar> haciendo cosas pendientes
<usuario_> mi problema es que un amigo me a pedido que formatee su pc, me a traido el pc a casa, y aora me dice que ay particiones ocultas
<juan-arg> usuario_, vas a tener que hacer una imagen dd del disco y luego fijarte si ejecutando el testdisk sobre la imgen podes recuperar algo
<usuario_> en el pc va windows instalado
<usuario_> ago la imagen con klonezilla?
<mimecar> usuario_, las particiones ocultas están relacionadas con ubuntu?
<juan-arg> usuario_, la amistad y los negocios no se mesclan :)
<usuario_> no para nada,,,
<usuario_> es distinto pc
<usuario_> mi amigo solo usa windows,,,
<mimecar> usuario_, entonces eliminalas con el instalador de windows
<mimecar> no es una duda de ubuntu
<usuario_> pero eso que tiene que ver si le meto hirenss boot?
<mimecar> usuario_, ¿quieres reinstalar windows en ese equipo? (si / no)
<vart> usuario, juan-arg: el problema persiste
<vart> increible
<juan-arg> vart, escritorio?.. cual tenes?
<vart> gnome
<juan-arg> vart, gnome3?
<vart> gnome 2
<juan-arg> o unity?
<juan-arg> a ok..
<vart> es un error raro
<juan-arg> por ahi es compatibilidad del cairo con el gnome2...
<juan-arg> pero debe ser una config boluda
<usuario_> como as vvuelto a instlarlo???
<juan-arg> estaria jodiendo.. el gnome-bar?
<usuario_> sabes que al hacer el comnando purge as deistalado los app
<usuario_> ?
<vart> usuario, por centro de software
<vart> si, la volvi a instalar
<usuario_> y los reòspos?
<juan-arg> vart, ejecutaste el comando que te di?...  antes de instalarlo de nuevo?
<usuario_> azlo de la ventana de comandos
<vart> si es hice
<vart> ok o hare desde terminal
<vart> necesito compiz  para correr esa barra?
<usuario_> creo qe si
<juan-arg> vart, mas que compiz.. aceleracion grafica
<vart> sera por eso el error? yo uso metacity por cuetiones de rendimiento
<juan-arg> el compiz.. es solo un manejador de ventanas
<vart> a bueno si es asi yo tengo mis driver de mi chip ati instalados
<juan-arg> ese podria ser otro problema.. :)
<juan-arg> yo tambien tengo ati y hasta que lo afine.. costo el tema
<juan-arg> son unos hdp.. lo de ati
<vart> lo mas seguro es q sea eso
<vart> si creo q si
<juan-arg> vart, busca en la gran "g" ati cairo-dock y fijate si encontras algo
<vart> como en la gran "g"?
<juan-arg> google :)
<vart> jaja si me imagine
<juan-arg> ho adorada sea la gran G
<juan-arg> :)
<vart> jajaja
<vart> si creo q es algo de los drivers ati
<vart> muchas gracias a usuario juan-arg
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-07
<hashashin> nas
<vart> buenas
<nmid00> Busco colaborador para sumarce a una idea loca de hacer un proxy transparente con autenticacion (tengo idea base)
<nmid00> favor de contactarme
<nmid00> Buena!!! parece un clasificado :)
<hashashin> nmid00, si tienes un proxy transparente es para no tener que configurar nada y si tienes que usar pass, tienes que configurar el proxy en cada máquina.... no le veo mucho sentido
<nmid00> hashashin no tengo ganas de debatir con tigo si no "sumas" no voy a explicarte si administraras sistemas verias que en muchas ocaciones es util
<hashashin> para eso están las acl...
<nmid00> i les ases un seguimiento por ip
<nmid00> Si quieres  "Sumar" estare encantado de debatir con tigo
<hashashin> en transparente puedes controlar, mac, sitios, dominios... ip, de todo menos usuarios, porque si tienes el proxy en la capa de red en transparente, la capa de aplicaciones ni se entera... como vas a autentificar al usuario si el navegador no sabe que tiene que hacerlo? y si le dices al navegador que tiene que autenficarse para que lo pones transparente?
<juan-arg> hashashin, estan hablando de como montar un proxy transparente?.. lo quieren para filtrar para cache..?
<nmid00> hashashin , como te mencione anterior mente ... Se perfectamente como funciona un proxy y las capas y no necesito que me lo digas
<nmid00> Por eso te dije anteriormente "si queres Sumar estare encantado de charlar " no de contradecir
<juan-arg> hashashin, nmid00 aver si entendi... un proxy que sin pass no te deja salir?..
<juan-arg> existen varios.. dando vueltas
<nmid00> Hola juan-arg
<juan-arg> nmid00, cual es tu idea..?. tendrias que hablarla en el off topic.. pero si la desarollas un poco mejor vea si te puedo dar una mano
<nmid00> no hay.. por eso llamaba alguno de los chicos si querian sumarce
<juan-arg> sigo sin entenderle el sentido
<juan-arg> porque por ahora veo..... "vamos a hacer un auto"(cuando no esta definido si va a tener puertas o no o si las ruedas van a ser cuadradas redondas o triangulos...etc)
<nmid00> tengo algunas ideas de la manera en que podria desarrollarce lo que pasa que me gustaria compartirlo para desarrollarlo
<juan-arg> nmid00, alvaro?
<nmid00> juan-arg, me perdi!!
<nmid00> disculpa si no entendi tu metafora
<nmid00> juan-arg,  alvaro?
<juan-arg> nmid00, me hiciste acordar a un amigo...
<nmid00> XD eso es bueno o malo
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<juan-arg> nmid00, no quiero ser malo.. pero ... ya sabras
<nmid00> mmmm, ya sabre!!
<juan-arg> nmid00, si desarollas un poco mas tu idea y explicas.. para que serviria.. podriamos ver
<nmid00> juan-arg, has configurado algun Proxy , para administrar seciones de usuario , y permitir permisos a otras aplicaciones mediante este mismo
<nmid00> tal ves si te planteas un poco veras que es util
<juan-arg> nmid00, a nivel.. disco cuota de disco ?
<nmid00> no me quiero gastar en explicar algo que nos pongamos a discutir sin abanzar como con <hashashin>
<juan-arg> nmid00, no estoy discutiendo..
<nmid00> Ingresar en #proyproxy
<Chuck_Norris> mientras tanto Chuck Norris...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1338776/
<ignacio> holaa
<Sopmac> Hola Ignacio
<ignacio> necesito ayuda
<Sopmac> que susede??
<Sopmac> sucede*
<Sopmac> o como sea je
<ignacio> tengo una sola particion instalada con xubuntu, quiero saver si puedo reparticionarla y crear otra particion de 10gb para provar otras distros
<ignacio> con gparted
<ignacio> usaria virtualbox pero mi pc no es tan potente...
<Sopmac> tenes Xubuntu en usa sola particion??
<ignacio> tengo un disco duro de 40gb
<Sopmac> minimo deberian ser 3
<ignacio> 1 sola particion
<ignacio> y la swap
<ignacio> en gparted me pone la ext4 la extended y la linux-swap
<Sopmac> dependiendo de donde este el swap!
<ignacio> pero se pueden sacar 10gb de esa particion y crear otra?
<Sopmac> si esta al final, tal vez no puedas crear una particion entre / y Swap
<Sopmac> en que orden esta??
<ignacio> en el que dije antes
<Sopmac> ah perdon no vi...
<ignacio> tengo un procesador de 2.54ghz intel, tengo miedo de que se queme usando la virtualbox
<Sopmac> lo que podes hacer para particionar, (aunque no es garantía de nada, es un proceso delicado y peligroso, aunque parezca simple, vale, te estas metiendo con el sistema de archivos) es hacerlo desde un liveCD
<Sopmac> como el de Xubuntu si aun lo tenes
<ignacio> ahhhhhh
<Sopmac> tranquilo, no se te puede quemar un procesador con virtual box, en las configuraciones del programa vos tenes limitaciones para que Virtual box te use 1, 2 o mas núcleos del procesador, los que vos quieras
<Sopmac> y tambien podes limitarle la cantidad de ram que queres que use al "virtualizar"
<ignacio> tengo 1gbram y el procesador es de un solo nucleo
<ignacio> bueno usare el virtualbox aver q tal
<Sopmac> si vas a virtualizar Winchot$, lo mejor es hacerlo en con WinXP, yo lo hice con Windows XP Colosus Edition, es fácil de instalar (lo instale sin nada mas que el mismo windows
<ignacio> eso iva a instalar
<Sopmac> tranquilo no te va a sobre cargar el nucleo
<ignacio> para jugar age of empires
<Sopmac> mmm... yo hice lo mismo
<ignacio> estado toda la semana tratando de aser funcionar el age fo empries 2 en wine pero es imposible
<Sopmac> Wine no lo soporta... pero comparando Wine con Windows virtualizado en WM Box los dos son igual de pesados para la ram
<Sopmac> asi que dale con VM Box!
<ignacio> eso estoy asiendo
<ignacio> lo dejare instalando mientras veo pelicula
<ignacio> bye
<ignacio> grax por la ayuda
<Sopmac> te recomiendo el Colosus Edition (instalalo limpio!)
<ignacio> tengo el cd de winbug xp original
<ignacio> tmb es facil instalarlo
<Sopmac> ok, suerte con eso! Saludos
<ignacio> bueno byeeee grax
<muszek> hi... please don't be mad, but I have a spanish question.  English: "Before: 90. Discount: 20%. After: 72. You save: 18.  Spanish: "Antes: 90. Descuento: 20%. Después: 72. ???: 18"
<fds> muszek: `Ahorras' is `you save'.
<fds> Or `ahorra'
<muszek> fds: either way would sound right to you?
<fds> Yes, but I'm not a native speaker.
<buenaventura> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<buenaventura> please, go to #ubuntu-es-cafe
<buenaventura> this is a support channel
<fds> muszek: Hay un canal se llama ##espanol también.
<muszek> Sorry for the disturbance, fds: thank you!
<tkw_one_malo> tengo una preguntonta: que elemento electrico o electronico provoca que al accionar mucho o poco el gatillo de un taladro, este acelere o desacelere.
<nmid00> ??
<nmid00> cual es la pregunta
<tkw_one_malo> no le puse signos de pregunta, pero alli esta.
<hashashin> tkw_one_malo, embrague?
<GridCube> !ot | tkw_one_malo
<kubot> tkw_one_malo: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<tkw_one_malo> iogan no se pongan en plan de policias... solo hice una pregunta .. en un momento que no habia actividad en el canal.
<tkw_one_malo> una cosa mas:  sucede que las versiones mas nuevas de ubuntu no corren bien en mi HP Pavilion DV6000 con GPU intel 965 y CPU T5250 a 1500 MHz ... el error se ve en el entorno grafico .. se me resetea muy seguido las equis...... bueno la cosa va asi...¿puedo bajar solo el driver grafico de alguna version anterior de ubuntu .. por ejemplo la hardy que en mi equipo trabajaba muy bien ... luego intalar ese driver en una version mas actual?
<tkw_one_malo> eso en windows es casi de obligatoriedad cuando se instala por ejemplo windows 7 en un equipo con procesador pentium ... como el 7 no activa la aceleracion grafica, toca intalar driver de versiones anteriores como XP, o vista....  lo digo por si alguien no entendio lo que pregunte.
<guampa> tkw_one_malo: el tema es que el driver de hardy esta, parte en el kernel de hardy y parte en el Xorg
<tkw_one_malo> ¿entonces no se puede o hay algun modo?
<guampa> tendrias que tratar de diagnosticar que pasa con lo que tenes ahora, y tratar de actualizar en todo caso preferentemente a algo mas nuevo
<tkw_one_malo> ya se cual es el problema, y este es el driver grafico para mi equipo que usan las versiones mas nuevas de ubuntu... lo se porque tengo una version mas viejita y me tranbaja sin inconvenientes. .. pero claro quiero actualizarme pero no para tener mas problemas sino para mejorar.
<tkw_one_malo> en ambiente de consola que de paso no me gusta usar .... excepto cuando voy usar aircrack-ng.... en ese ambiente no hay falla
<jahn> hola
<joseCO> buenas
<joseCO> estoy intentando instalar firefox aurora
<joseCO> ya modifique le sources.list
<joseCO> pero necesito
<joseCO> importar la llave publica
<joseCO> como lo hago
<GridCube> joseCO, usa el ppa
<joseCO> como lo uso
<joseCO> no se como :|ç
<joseCO> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora
<GridCube> pues, agarra el ppa
<xangua> a lo que GridCube se refiere es a que uses el comando add-apt-repository, añadirá ambos el repositorio y la llave joseCO
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository nombredel/repositorio
<GridCube> y hace sudo add-apt-repository
<GridCube> y ya
<GridCube> oh gracias xangua
<GridCube> :)
<joseCO> ok gracias
<xangua> viene explicado en esa misma página que pusiste joseCO, o simplemente descarga el tar de la página de mozilla
<GridCube> sep
<joseCO>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora
<joseCO> asi quedaria cierto
<joseCO> ?
<GridCube> supongo
<joseCO> y comando para instalar cual seria
<joseCO> :P
<joseCO> sudo apt-get install aurora
<joseCO> ?
<joseCO> o
<joseCO> sudo apt-get install firefox
<joseCO> no la tengo clara
<tkw_one_malo> pues la cosa creo que va asi:   añadir el repositorio o programa a instalar a la lista de recursos de su propio PC
<laus> hola alguien me podria ayudar
<laus> necesito saber si mi tarjeta de video esta corriendo, acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.10
<tkw_one_malo> luego añadir la clave publica para que pueda bajar esa reposiorio del seervidor ftp que lo contenga
<tkw_one_malo> y luego le das al comando de instalacion
<tkw_one_malo> laus: $ glxgears
<GridCube> joseCO, creo que aurora no usa el nombre de firefox para evitar problemas de compatibilidad
<laus> tke_one_malo, me dice que no esta instalado el glxgears y no me deja instalarlo
<GridCube> !tab | laus
<kubot> laus: Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<laus> GridCube, que hago con eso?
<laus> kubot, no entiendo eso para que?
<kubot> laus: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<joseCO> hehe
<GridCube> no escribis mal los nombres de la gente en el canal
<joseCO> a mi me paso
<joseCO> :P
<GridCube> y ven cuando les hablas
<joseCO> oye
<GridCube> mande
<joseCO> entonces
<GridCube> entonces
<joseCO> desintalo primero firefox estable
<GridCube> como dije, aurora creo que usa "aurora" para que no tengas que desisntalar nada
<GridCube> pero no se
<GridCube> si sigue usando firefox entonces con un upgrade firefox ya esta
<joseCO> ok
<joseCO> ;)
<viperhoot> una pregunta
<viperhoot> si tengo un canal irc
<viperhoot> y quiero agregarle un canal de bienvenida
<viperhoot> que tipo de privilegio necesito en el canal
<GridCube> viperhoot, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe por favor
<viperhoot> GridCube: que aquí no se daba soporte ?
<GridCube> viperhoot, de ubuntu si :) pero eso es mas general y es mas facil explicarlo en otro canal sin tantas reglas
<tot_> hola buenas tardes a todos/as
<tot_> a ver si aguien se a presentado con mi mismo error estoy tratando de conectar un moden 3g en ubuntu 12.10 y me da el siguiente error  ...>>>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1340499/
<tot_> holaaaaa
<omikron4> tot_: mira aki si sabes algo de ingles.. http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=76449
<omikron4> porque dice solved.. o sea que lo solucionó
<hashashin> nas
<skifo> hola a todos
<skifo> que prefieres si tienes ubuntu y windows?
<skifo> yo digo
<Carlos> hola manes
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes o/
<idroj07> Hola! tengo un pequeño problema. Por fin conseguí instalar office 2010 mediante wine. (lo necesitaba realmente) Pero ahora el interfaz me aparece en ingles. Me gustaría cambiarlo a español. En opciones del word y tal he intentado modificarlo pero no se cambia. (esta el idioma español selecionado)
<xangua> eso no suena a soporte de ubuntu
<idroj07> xangua: en ubuntu-es-cafe me han dicho que diga aqui el problema :P
<xangua> igual no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu, suerte :)
<idroj07> puede q tenga relacion el problema con wine..
<idroj07> ¿?
<Exio> ~
<Exio> ups :P
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-08
<newbie|5> bunas
<newbie|5> Buenas
<vart> buenas
<newbie|5> alguien me puede ayudar con apache2?
<vart> hola
<lbolivar> buenas noches
<raguilarss> Hola
<Guest34532> hola
<Guest34532> como instalo el driver nvidia en lubuntu 10.04?
<juan-arg> Guest34532, que placa tenes?
<Guest34532> nvidia gforce fx5500
<Guest34532> es antigua
<juan-arg> Guest34532, legacy entonces
<juan-arg> la conosco
<juan-arg> la tuve :)
<juan-arg> recuerdo que tuve problemas con la opcion de agp en el xorg
<juan-arg> que una sola opcion levantaba
<juan-arg> si no moria mal :)
<Guest34532> probe ubuntu 10.04 y lo instala solo pero es muy pesada para mi pc
<juan-arg> en principio instalar los driver legacy
<juan-arg> Guest34532, podes volvar el entorno unity.. e instalar un xfce
<juan-arg> va a ser mas liviano :)
<juan-arg> y si no trabajas en red tambien bola el samba
<Guest34532> de eso no entiendo nada :D
<JoLiSh> prueba con Xubuntu
<JoLiSh> Guest34532 prueba con Xubuntu, si es que no te molesta cambiar de ambiente
<Guest34532> E: No se pudo tratar el archivo de paquetes /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_i18n_Translation-es (2)
<Guest34532> E: No se ha podido bloquear el directorio de descargas
<Guest34532> estoy embrollado :(
<ivedci89> anda alguien por aca?
<juan-arg> ivedci89, varios
<ivedci89> necesito saber cómo configurar el lanzador de unity para que estando un programa en ejecucion
<ivedci89> con un clic restaure y con otro clic minimice la ventana
<juan-arg> ivedci89, unity.. ni idea. en eso otro te tendra que ayudar..
<juan-arg> suerte
<JoLiSh> ivedci89: quizá te funcione esto... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-minimize-apps-to-the-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-12-04
<ivedci89> viéndolo
<ivedci89> Gracias JoLiSh
<gabriel> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe si hay algo que ande bien en ubuntu 12.04 para reconocimiento de voz hablada?
<juan-arg> gabriel, dragon
<juan-arg> gabriel, pero $$$
<maurojas6996> hola muchachos
<maurojas6996> necesito su ayuda para un problemilla acá presente
<maurojas6996> resulta que borré Lubuntu 12.10 ya que al actualizar se volvio inestable, y me devolvi a mi 12.04, configure mi particion /home que la tengo aparte para que todo se guardase bien bonito y todo, pero non puedo instalar flash plugin
<maurojas6996> instale lubuntu-restricted y no puedo ponerle flash plugin
<maurojas6996> el error que tira dice: "el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1"
<gabriel> juan-arg entonces no me interesa. ¿No hay nada libre y gratuito?
<juan-arg> gabriel, reonocimiento de escritura... mmm creo que no. si reconocimiento de comandos
<juan-arg> gabriel, libre no es sinonimo de gratuito
<gabriel> y bueno aunque sea eso para divertirme un rato en mis momentos de ocio. Ja Por eso puse libre Y gratuito
<juan-arg> gabriel, perlbox-voice
<gabriel> bueno gracias voy a probarlo.
<maurojas6996> tambien tengo problemas con algunas dependencias, entre ellas lubcanberra0
<maurojas6996> *libcanberra0
<maurojas6996> y algunos accesos directos de programas inexistentes que quedaron en mi menú de aplicaciones
<maurojas6996> ademas cuando quiero instalar wine desde synaptic, el programa quiere sacarme casi que todos los paquetes del sistema
<maurojas6996> Hola? sera que alguien tendria la amabilidad de ayudarme?
<JoLiSh> es una lata cuando te llevas todo /home de una instalación a otra... =S no lo vuelvo a hacer
<JoLiSh> maurojas6996 : no se si hay otra forma de arreglarlo más que manualmente
<JoLiSh> quitando los accesos directos
<maurojas6996> no se suponia que la particion /home aparte era buena porque guardaba todo? :S
<JoLiSh> yo también tenía esa idea. Pero la vez que lo hice me rendí y mejor hice un backup y una instalación limpia haha.
<maurojas6996> mas lata es cuando actualizas de 12.01 a 12.10 y el sistema se vuelve caca
<maurojas6996> *12.04
<maurojas6996> asi me paso, tuve que quitar todo de 12.10 porque se volvio inestable
<maurojas6996> ahora tengo que esperar que me manden todas las actualizaciones que tenia para el dia en que actualize mas las nuevas
<maurojas6996> en el 12.10 quitabas un programa y el shortcut quedaba en el menu
<maurojas6996> no habia manera de sacarlo nisiquiera con editores de menu
<FooFlyer> hola a todos, soy nuevo en linux y tengo una duda, me bajé un programa, venía en un .tar, los descomprimí y lo uso mediante un archivo ejecutable, lo que pasa es que quisiera registrar de alguna forma el programa en el sistema operativo de manera que pueda iniciarlo colocando sus nombre en la consola (como gedit) y además hacer que permanezca en la launcher
<dabor> copia un lanzador a la carpeta que está en el PATH /usr/bin o en /usr/local/bin FooFlyer
<FooFlyer> dabor: copia un "lanzador"?? disculpa, no entinedo a q te refieres con " un lanzador"
<maurojas6996> tambien quiero saber, hay una manera generica de arreglar TODAS las dependencias?
<maurojas6996> FooFlyer, eso es como hacer un acceso directo en Windows
<maurojas6996> no me acuerdo como se hace, pero todo se basa en crearlo con gedit
<maurojas6996> y guardarlo como ".desktop"
<FooFlyer> dabor, mauro: gracias, la info que me dan es suficiente, tendré que googlear un poco, gracias por su ayuda!!
<dabor> FooFlyer: algo así como...$ sudo ln -s /donde/este/ejecutable /usr/bin/ejecutable
<maurojas6996> estamos para servir ;)
<maurojas6996> al menos yo en lo poco que se
<dabor> FooFlyer: con eso ya deberia funcionar, usando las rutas correctas
<FooFlyer> dabor, mauro: lo poco que sabes me sirve bastante, con que me digan "create un lanzador y ubicalo acá" me sirve, solo tengo que googlear y ver como se crea tal cosa, mil gracias a ambos
<maurojas6996> :)
<maurojas6996> por cierto, parece que el sistema se crasheó porque no he seleccionado una buena base de servidor para que se actualizara
<maurojas6996> ahorita me mando a hacer una actualizacion parcial como de 300 y pico de paquetes
<maurojas6996> tan desactualizada andará hoy dia la 12.04, y hace unos meses estaba publicada y re-contra criticada
<maurojas6996> hasta ahora todo anda chevere con el server de columbia
<maurojas6996> cada vez mas pensare que los ubuntus estan vivos
<maurojas6996> FooFlyer: espero que encuentres rapida solucion a tu problema, la ayuda de linux es bastante extensa
<FooFlyer> maurojas6996, dabor: encontré 2 alternativas a mi problema: usar el lanzador o un enlace simbolico, cuàl recomiendan?
<maurojas6996> yo recomiendo el lanzador
<maurojas6996> porque el enlace simbólico, a mi criterio, es un poco complicado
<FooFlyer> muarojas6996: gracia
<dabor> FooFlyer: yo uso enlaces simbolicos, con un comando se soluciona, pero como todo..es a gusto del cliente
<FooFlyer> maurojas6996, dabor: intentaré con el lanzador, de hecho es un poco mas complejo que el enlace simbolico, pero vamos con ello, gracias!
<gabriel> juan-arj yo otra vez. ¿Tenés idea de donde puedo sacar la última versión de perlbox? Hay mucho en google pero tengo miedo que no sea la versión adecuada para ubuntu 12.04
<gabriel> perdon quise decir juan-arg
<juan-arg> gabriel, justo me agarraste apagando todo
<juan-arg> gabriel, fijate la pagina del proyecto
<juan-arg> y bajate la ultima estable
<gabriel> bueno gracias juan-arg apague tranquilo nomas que ya ayudo bastante señor
<gabriel> gente la pagina oficial del proyecto perlbox-voice esta en chino alguien sabe como hacer para que ubuntu 12.04 reconozca comandos de voz?
<maurojas6996> hola chicos, tengo una pregunta sobre las opciones de impresion
<maurojas6996> tengo una impresora matricial
<maurojas6996> y en las opciones de impresion en la parte donde dice "opciones de trabajo" hay una parte para activar que dice "impresion moderada"
<maurojas6996> alguien me dice para que sirve esta opcion?
<maurojas6996> Sera que aqui nunca hay nadie?
<maurojas6996_> hola necesito ayuda
<Tiffon> nas
<hashashin> nos dias
<buenaventura> !seen buenaventura
<kubot> buenaventura was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 1 day, 0 hours, 53 minutes, and 28 seconds ago: <buenaventura> this is a support channel
<blackgatonegro> H0la gente
<Ignacio_> Hi! :)
<UCF-Admin> buenos dias
<UCF-Admin> tengo un problemita que no encuentro solucion
<UCF-Admin> necesito descargar y mantener actualizados los repos de ubuntu 12.04 y 12.10
<Ignacio_> UCF-Admin: Cual?
<UCF-Admin> que otra aplicacion que no sea apt-mirror o debmirror
<UCF-Admin> puedo usar para hacer eso
<Ignacio_> UCF-Admin: sudo apt-get update ?
<Ignacio_> UCF-Admin: Y?
<Ignacio_> UCF-Admin: sudo apt-get update ?
<Ignacio_> No funciona?
<UCF-Admin> nooo
<blackgatonegro> sabes algo
<UCF-Admin> es descargar los repos para hacer un espejo de los repos
<blackgatonegro> deberias usar otro nick
<blackgatonegro> no se
<Ignacio_> blackgatonegro: Es cierto
<Ignacio_> UCF-Admin:  Quedas como admin que tal /nick HelpMe
<Ignacio_> :P
<blackgatonegro> Skypper, para cuantas PCs?
<Ignacio_> ¿Skyppers
<blackgatonegro> Skypper, si son tres o menos actualizo cada una individualmente
<Skypper> noo
<Skypper> es para hacer un mirror en una univercidad
<Skypper> muchisimas pc
<Skypper> que no pueden act desde internet
<GridCube> !mirror
<kubot> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<GridCube> Skypper, sabes ingles?
<Skypper> para eso tengo a google
<Ignacio_> Skypper: You speak english?
<Ignacio_> sudo poweroff
<Skypper> no
<GridCube> Skypper, no, es para que consultes en #ubuntu-mirrors pero es un canal en ingles
<blackgatonegro> Skypper, un suicida, aun si haces un backup offline, se queda obsoleto en menos de un mes
<GridCube> blackgatonegro, Ignacio_ no hablen de cosas que no saben por favor
<blackgatonegro> GridCube, lo siento
<blackgatonegro> no deberia hacer cuatro cosas a la vez
<GridCube> :)
<Skypper> tengo que hacer un mirror bastante grande
<GridCube> Skypper, http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<Skypper> ubuntu 12.04 12.10 medibuntu canonical debian 6 y 7
<Skypper> ppa de ubuntu
<blackgatonegro> supongo que no deberia preguntar porque no todas las computadoras tienen sinplemente la version lts
<GridCube> Skypper, te conviene leer esa pagina que te pase, y buscar algunos otros tutoriales, pero lo que mas te conviene es entrar a #ubuntu-mirror y preguntar en ingles
<Skypper> ok
<Skypper> voy ah eso
<Skypper> nadamas que ahy una persona en la sala
<Skypper> y dudo que no sea un bot
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> bueno
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> tons lee esa pagina parece bastante sensillo
<blackgatonegro> tienes suerte
<blackgatonegro> cuando empece, o sabias ingles o nada
<GridCube> jajaja
<blackgatonegro> claro en esa epoca no habia internet y habia que leer manuales quie eran libros
<blackgatonegro> psss
<GridCube> :D para eso esta la comunidad
<blackgatonegro> y pobre de ti si te tocaba una computadora del gobierno
<blackgatonegro> si no sabias usar basic o ms dos 2.0
<blackgatonegro> no sabias que hacer
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<GridCube> sup
<Magellanicus> en pidgin irc como desactivo mostrar entras y salidas de usuarios?
<Magellanicus> en pidgin irc como desactivo mostrar entras y salidas de usuarios?
<arielsanflo> como actualizar a la veta 13.04
<GridCube> arielsanflo, aun no existe
<GridCube> arielsanflo, en todo caso siempre tenes que usar http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ y reportar todos los problemas
<arielsanflo> bueno te comento
<GridCube> ahi estas los primeros dailys, pero para que llege el beta faltan como 4 meses
<arielsanflo> bueno es que cuando en modo de recuperacion
<arielsanflo> digamos al tratar de activar la red
<arielsanflo> no funciona
<arielsanflo> me sale errores como soluciono esto
<GridCube> en que?
<GridCube> 12.10?
<arielsanflo> si en 12.10
<GridCube> que error te sale?
<wicope> Hola, quiero jugar, tengo dos monitores nvidia y Twinview con WM awesome que tengo que hacer en el xorg.conf ? Gracias
<Magellanicus> hola alguien presente?
<Magellanicus> como desactivo en pidgin que muestre las salidas y las entradas de usuario?
<wicope> es decir, busco algo como http://www.javielinux.com/165-Usar_pantalla_completa_con_dos_monitores.htm pero aún nada.. me voy en dos min si alguien dice algo agradecido :P
<GridCube> Magellanicus, fijate en las configuraciones
<GridCube> Magellanicus, pero te recomiendo usar xchat para irc :D
<Magellanicus> por que?
<Magellanicus> es mejor?
<Magellanicus> creo que ya lo encontre
<Magellanicus> la forma
<Magellanicus> ahora solo me muestra las salidas y entradas en los canales con menos de 20 usuarios
<GridCube> es mejor si
<arielsanflo> grid
<GridCube> :) porque es un programa dedicado para irc
<GridCube> mande don arielsanflo
<arielsanflo> creo que el error tiene que ver con que no montado un sistema de archivos
<GridCube> mmmm en el livecd?
<GridCube> porque eso importaria?
<GridCube> podes butear el livecd sin disco duro si queres
<arielsanflo> no sin live cd
<arielsanflo> haber  me explico
<GridCube> ah... D: no entiendo, como podes no tener sisteam de archivos
<arielsanflo> es cuando entro en obciones avanzadas
<GridCube> opciones
<arielsanflo> y quiero hacer un diga mus autoremover
<arielsanflo> espera boy revisar de nuevo y te traigo bien especificado el error
<sk_ryan007> hOLA... BUENOS DIAS
<GridCube> !hola | SergioMeneses
<kubot> SergioMeneses: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<GridCube> !hola | sk_ryan007
<kubot> sk_ryan007: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<GridCube> sorry SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> GridCube, ?
<sk_ryan007> alguien puede orientarme con este error? al tratar de agregar una impresora en red Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)
<GridCube> SergioMeneses, P: aprete mal tab
<GridCube> sk_ryan007, no tenes accesoa la red
<mamavi03> :-*
<mamavi03> :-!
<sk_ryan007> ummm
<sk_ryan007> GridCube...
<sk_ryan007> como lo corrijo? Pero si puedo ver la red y las carpetas compartidas en el dolphin...
<SergioMeneses> GridCube, jajaja no hay lio
<GridCube> no sep, fijate en la configuracion de impresoras, o entra a http://localhost:631/ sk_ryan007
<sk_ryan007> es por eso q no entiendo.. xq puedo ver por dolphin los samba shares... de la red de maquinas q tengo con win y ubu..
<GridCube> no se
<sk_ryan007> cuando estoy en asistente para agregar la impresora, y doy click en el boton para verificar si la impre esta disponible me dice q LA IMPRESORA COMPARTIDA NO ESTA ACCESIBLE...
<buenaventura> !mayusculas | sk_ryan007
<kubot> sk_ryan007: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<sk_ryan007> GridCUBE.. sabes como puedo corregir eso?
<GridCube> sk_ryan007, como dije antes, no
<GridCube> !paciencia | sk_ryan007
<kubot> sk_ryan007: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> cuando alguien que sepa lea te respondera
<sk_ryan007> enterado....
<Vero2> hola todos
<GridCube> !hi | Vero2
<kubot> Vero2: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<a_> hola
<a_> alguien podría ayudarme en un problema que tengo con unbuntu?
<a_> no me funciona ni la webcam ni el microfono
<a_> y no se como configurar o si hay que poner drivers
<a_> el ubuntu es el 12.04 y mi portatil es un packard bell
<Jubilado> buenas,alguien sabe como puedo activar el remote log en un router ZTE W300 ?
<Jubilado> configure el sistema y archivos correspondientes apra ver el log del router..pero no se como activar remote log en el mismo...
<qarl> Buenas noches
<qarl> me ha ocurrido una cosa un tanto extraña al actualizar Eclipse (no lo tengo instalado, tengo el directorio en el HOME) desde su propio actualizador
<qarl> Como es "portable", es decir, no está instalado en el sistema, hice yo el fichero .desktop para añadirlo en /usr/share/applications y que así me apareciese en el gnome-shell como si de un programa instalado se tratase
<qarl> Todo perfecto y sin ningún problema, yo añadí ese "acceso directo" a la barra izquierda del gnome-shell (similar a la de Unity) y desde ahí abría Eclipse rápidamente
<qarl> El problema es que ahora (sigue apareciendo al buscarlo con el Dash) cuando pulso sobre mi acceso directo se abre Eclipse pero aparece un nuevo icono en la barra de la izquierda y además, toma el icono por defecto (muy pixelado)
<qarl> Es decir, cuando tengo Eclipse abierto, aparece el propio icono del eclipse en ejecución y además mi acceso directo
<qarl> Nadie puede ayudarme?
<nmid00> hola qarl
<qarl> he vuelto
<qarl> alguna solución nmid00 ??
<nmid00> decias que generaste el acceso y cuando abris la aplicacion te genera otro
<qarl> exacto
<qarl> ese que genera la aplicación, cuando se cierra, desaparece
<nmid00> no lo conozco en exactitus el gnome-shell pero podemos hacer pruebas si quieres
<qarl> conoces Unity?
<nmid00> sip
<qarl> pues es muy similar
<nmid00> tines gnome3
<qarl> si
<nmid00> ok
<qarl> hola?
<nmid00> qarl
<qarl> sí, dime
<nmid00> ok
<nmid00> creaste el icono con el lanzador de aplicaciones
<qarl> no, creé un archivo y lo llamé eclipse.desktop
<qarl> con una serie de líneas que definen: el título de la aplicación, breve descripción, icono, ubicación del ejecutable, entre otras.
<nmid00> instalaste el Icon_manager
<qarl> nop
<qarl> lo hice a mano
<qarl> moví con root ese fichero que te he comentado a /usr/share/applications
<nmid00> aver aprea alt+f12
<nmid00> se abrio el editor
<qarl> sii
<qarl> me dice que introduzca un comando
<nmid00> r
<nmid00> ok
<nmid00> me colgarias una imagen de tu pantalla
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!
<gabrielgf> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe que instalar para reconocimiento de voz? Probe en la página oficial de perlbox pero está en chino
<gabrielgf> tengo ubuntustudio 12.04
<xangua> yo no la veo en chino, pero si en inglés gabrielgf http://perlbox.sourceforge.net/pbtk/
<david__> hola a todos
<david__> quiero ver si pueden ayudarme a cambiar el idioma del libreoffice a español
<david__> en el programa sale la opcion pero no esta cargado
<david__> nopuedo seleccionar la opcion
<xangua> david__: tienes el idioma español instalado¿ el idioma por defecto de tu sesión actual es el español¿
<david__> de mi sesion de ubuntu
<david__> si
<david__> pero no del libreoffcie
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado libreoffice?
<david__> estaba por defecto
<david__> ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> en el primer inicio el sistema no te ha dicho que le faltaban cosas del idioma?
<david__> no lohizo
<david__> mientras esperaba me contestaran
<mimecar> instala tu los idiomas
<david__> hice lo k decia esta pag
<david__> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/11167316/Sencillo-cambio-a-Espanol-de-LibreOffice-en-Linux-o-instala.html
<david__> y me resulto
<mimecar> taringa...
<david__> siempre q me meto a la terminal lo hago con un poco de miedo
<david__> pero esta vez fue exitoso
<mimecar> no necesitas usar la terminal
<david__> por lo menos logre lo que buscaba
<david__> no?
<mimecar> para instalar programas no
<david__> en las opciones de libreoffice no podia
<david__> a claro podia ir al centro de software
<david__> pero no sabia q buscar
<david__> o como
<mimecar> "libreoffice"
<david__> como estas mimecar
<david__> es que ya estaba instalado
<mimecar> hay más paquetes relacionados
<david__> y aparecen los paketes solo poniendo "libre..."
<mimecar> debería, hace tiempo que no uso el centro de software
<david__> yo lo busque asi ahora y no aparece nada asicomo idiomas o paquete de idiomas
<david__> pero con las instrucciones para la terminal q estaban en taringa ya lo hice
<mimecar> taringa es una web que se dedica a copiar a otras
<david__> me imagino
<mimecar> es mejor que uses la fuente original de un artículo
<david__> pero desconozco la fuente original
<mimecar> cualquiera que no sea taringa
<david__> ademas algunas paginas dan instrucciones muy complejas
<david__> jajajaja
<david__> q tienes en contra de taringa
<mimecar> que es una web que se dedica a copiar cosas
<mimecar> y por tener muchos enlaces pueden salir antes que la web original
<david__> pero si es libre da lo mismo de donde sale la info o no?
<david__> a q webs originales podria dirigirme para buscar ese tipo de dudas?
<mimecar> sin poner la fuente y poniendo el artículo como suyo?
<david__> en eso tienes razon
<david__> es un buen punto
<david__> respetar los derechos de autor
<mimecar> una búsqueda en google y no uses los artículos de esa web
<david__> ok
<david__> lo tomare en cuenta
<david__> por otra parte...
<david__> mi impresora
<david__> la k instale con tu consejo
<david__> tiene wifi
<david__> pero no se como conectarla sin el CD
<david__> ya que no puedo ocuparlo
<mimecar> añade una impresora de red en ubuntu
<david__> como?
<mimecar> busca en los menús la opción de añadir impresora de red
<mimecar> o conectala por usb
<david__> ya pero esto es de modo inalambrico
<mimecar> y?
<david__> no se
<david__> por eso digo
<mimecar> en el programa que gestiona las impresoras tienes que tener la opción de añadir una impresora de red
<xangua> david__: tu impresora ya está conectada a la red¿
<david__> no
<david__> no esta conectada a ninguna red
<mimecar> ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer
<david__> ire por eso
<gabrielgf> gracias xangua después pruebo con esa dirección. Perdón por tardar tanto en responder me fuí un rato.
<nmid00> llegaste  Sonianovat
<Sonianovat> buenas
<Sonianovat> alguien sabe partiocionar un disco duro de 500giga?
<mimecar> puedes particionar con gparted
<mimecar> si el disco no está montado
<Sonianovat> tengo instalado windows7
<Sonianovat> y quiero instlar solo UBUNtu 12.04lts
<mimecar> ¿ya has hecho un backup de todos tus datos?
<Sonianovat> si
<Sonianovat> si
<Sonianovat> estoy en la pantalla de particionar
<mimecar> ¿ya tienes espacio libre para las particiones de ubuntu?
<Sonianovat> jajajaja estoy aki una hora ya
<Sonianovat> aora mismo no tengo nada, lo e eliminado todas las particones
<mimecar> entonces donde está el problema?
<Sonianovat> tengo 500 giigas, y arriba me aparece una barra en gris entera....
<mimecar> tendrás que crear las particiones para ubuntu
<mimecar> si no le has dicho al sistema que lo haga por ti
<Sonianovat> claro , eso es lo que me han dicho
<Sonianovat> que cree 3 partiones
<Sonianovat> o 4 particiones
<mimecar> con 3 es suficiente
<Sonianovat> es portatil
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<Sonianovat> packarbell
<Sonianovat> easy note tk 85
<Sonianovat> 4gb ram
<Sonianovat> de cuanto me aconseja ss que las cree?
<mimecar>  / 15-30
<mimecar> swap 4
<mimecar> y el resto para /home
<Sonianovat> 15-30 q?
<mimecar> MB no
<mimecar> GB
<Sonianovat> le dao click añadir , particion primaria , tamaño 30mb, ubicacion de la nueva particion ---> Principio .. sistema archivos ex4 y punto montaje -->  /
<Sonianovat> ???? asii la primera?
<mimecar> Sonianovat, 30 GB
<Sonianovat>  /   ---> 30 gb? lo demas todo bien?
<Sonianovat> ok
<Sonianovat> borro y la creo otra vesz
<mimecar> mientras no tengas particiones de MB...
<Sonianovat> eso que es mimecar?
<Sonianovat> particiones de mb?
<mimecar> que no hagas particiones de megabytes
<Sonianovat> tenia windows 7 instalado. y e metido live cd ubuntu y aora estoy en la ventana de particionado predeterminada de ubuntu
<Sonianovat> ok , quieres decir que cree de gigas!
<mimecar> el sistema no te ha preguntado si hacía de forma automática las particiones?
<mimecar> si
<Sonianovat> si trankilo , lo ago como tu me digas
<Sonianovat> si , pero me dijeron que no le diera  ahii y lo hiciera manual,,,
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo de las dos formas
<Sonianovat> suelo meter peliculas y videos y bastantes programas para probar
<Sonianovat> por eso quiero tener espacio,,,
<mimecar> los datos van a tu carpeta de usuario
<Yukiteru> Sonianovat, lo mejor es un / de 40 GB, /boot de un 1gb, swap con el doble de tu memoria ram y el resto para home
<mimecar> lo de probar programas, no será con programas de linux
<mimecar> Yukiteru, no hace falta /boot
<Sonianovat> siempre e acabadp por kitarmelo porque recien instalado  actualizo y me dice que no ai espacio en discoo.
<mimecar> swap no va a poner 8 GB
<Yukiteru> mimecar, es costumbre naa mas
<mimecar> Sonianovat, eso sólo te lo puede decir si le has dado un par de GB a la partición /
<Sonianovat> vale los programas y actualizaciones van a ---->  /
<Sonianovat> y las peliculas , fotos , videos , cosas guardas en el pc, en que particion? home?
<mimecar> sólo las puedes dejar ahí
<Sonianovat> eee , y eso de boot que es=?
<Sonianovat> mimecar no me abias dicho nada de boot, no=?
<mimecar> no lo necesitas
<Sonianovat> aora ya no se que acer...
<Sonianovat> para que es esa partiicion? +
<mimecar>  /boot ya está incluida dentro de /
<Sonianovat> ah
<Sonianovat> parece el nombre como si fuera para arrancaar , o algo ,,jaja
<Sonianovat> por bottear
<Sonianovat> ya e creado la primera particion de  -->  /
<Sonianovat> le dado click a añadir otra
<Sonianovat> pero aora la 1º opcion de --> Tipo de la particion me sale marcadoo Logica?
<Sonianovat> lo quito y lo pongo en  Primaria?
<mimecar> puedes hacerla lógica o primaria
<Sonianovat> qiero que mi pc , arrankrapido.. y no valla nada lento,,,
<mimecar> Sonianovat, en 5 minutos desconecto
<mimecar> para hacer las particiones date un poco de prisa
<Sonianovat> ok
<Sonianovat> lo e puesto todo primaria
<Sonianovat> y ex4
<Sonianovat> nose lo que es particion primaria , pero bueno,,
<Sonianovat> muchas gracias mimecar
<gina> hola
<Sonianovat> hola
<Guest47475> q mas d donde eres
<Sonianovat> qien ers
<Sonianovat> como has echo
<Sonianovat> eso
<Sonianovat> ?
<Guest47475> que cosa??
<gabriel> hola gente. ¿Alguien sabe por que puede ser que la compu (Acer Aspire 5542-5241) con ubuntustudio 12.04 se queda con la luz mayusculas parpadeando y re tildada?
<Sonianovat> esas letras rojas...
<Sonianovat> y gina es conocid aora como guest
<gabriel> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe por que puede ser que mi Acer 5542-5241 con ubuntustudio 12.04 se quede tildada con la luz de mayusculas parpadeando?
<Sonianovat> e visto que ai otro ubuntu, 12.04 lts y 12.10 ?
<Sonianovat> nose supone que 12.04 tenia soporte para 5 años?
<Sonianovat> pues la verdad grabielñ  no se nada de eso,,,
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, proba con otro teclado, si el error persiste quisas sea un problemna de configuracion
<blackgatonegro> gabriel,  ubuntu odia algunos teclados genericos
<gabriel> blackgatonegro no creo que sea un problema de teclado por que el mouse también se tilda. ¡Se tilda toda! No responde a nada y por lo general anda bien. Si fuese un problema de configuración no debería fallar de entrada?
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, es linuxm, si puede, funciona hasta en una tostadora.
<blackgatonegro> gabriel,, que tipo de mouse, usb?
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, generalmente, te diria que prueves con otro mouse y teclado, si aun asi hay errores, cambia la configuracion. Ubuntu tiene un viejo bug con teclados genericos, pero es la primera vez que oigo algo del mopuse. No tendras algun programa corriendo que cause esos problemas?
<gabriel> blackgatonegro la acer 5542-5241 es una notebook y lo de que la luz quede parpadeando en realidad es un detalle. A veces no queda parpadeando e igual se re tilda.
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, umm, estas usando unity?
<gabriel> blackgatonegro ubuntustudio no trae unity activado. Si instalé compiz pero no active el plugin de unity
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, fijate que procesos quedan corriendo en la PC, quisas alguno este dando problemas. Ubuntu tiene algunos bugs en notebooks nuevas.
<gabriel> blackgatonegro y como hago para fijarme que procesos quedan corriendo si la máquina no responde?
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, fijate si tenes instalado "Task manager" es el programa que uso yo
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, o algo asi, yo uso  xubuntu
<gabriel> blackgatonegro Ya lo ejecuté y ahora qué, espero a que se tilde y veo que hay ejecutandosé? Son muchos los procesos que marca.
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, para que usas ubuntu studio?
<gabriel> blackgatonegro Para hacer videos, editar música, etc.
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, estube buscando y parece que a esa maquina no le gusta ubuntu.... mmm
<gabriel> blackgatonegro Por qué? A donde encontraste eso? En la página Ubuntu Peronista dicen que es muy buena y no aclaran nada respecto a esta última versión de ubuntu.
<nmidoo> Ubuntu Peronista jajajajajaja
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, justamente te iba a sugerir que proves una version mas vieja de ubuntu estudio y luego actualices desde esa. Y si, esa es la solucion "official"... que dan en algunos casos....
<gabriel> nmidoo si es muy gracioso.
<nmidoo> y tinene un UbuntuClarin jajajajaja
<nmidoo> un entorno Clariny
<gabriel> nmidoo ja ja. No pero hacen referencia a una distro que teóricamente va a venir en las nuevas net del estado. De todas formas la info que ponen es muy interesante.
<blackgatonegro> Basicamente instalar Ubuntu 11.10 ..., y luego actualiza a 12.04... y si, esa es la solucion "oficial". No se porque, pero Ubuntu 12.04 tiene problemas que 11.10 no tenia, ectera.
<nmidoo> gabriel cual es pa pagina
<nmidoo> "oficial" o Oficialista
<nmidoo> jajajaja
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<nmidoo> heee esa fue buena Che!!
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, lo siento pero no se otra solucion para ese problema que tiene ubuntu con notebooks... por ahi fijate en un foro....
<Sonianovat> ai un monton de versiones para netbook de ubuntu
<Sonianovat> minimalistas
<blackgatonegro> Sonianovat, xubuntu anda mas o menos bien, pero igual tiene los mismos bugs.... lubuntu es muy basico....
<Sonianovat> y fuduntu
<Sonianovat> ?
<gabriel> blackgatonegro Bueno gracias. Es raro por que ocurre esa falla al parecer cuando trabajo con video
<blackgatonegro> gabriel.... mmmm
<gabriel> blackgatonegro ahora caigo en la cuenta
<Sonianovat> xubuntu falla bastante en video
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, ya se que es
<Sonianovat> e instalado yo
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, quita flash
<Sonianovat> ace 1 semana
<Sonianovat> y me parpadeaba la pantalla nada mas instalarlo,,,
<Sonianovat> asus
<blackgatonegro> , flash anda TERRIBLE en linux
<Sonianovat> EEEpc
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, y pone el driver propietario de video
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, y usa vlc
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, si nada de eso funciona, volve de nuevo
<gabriel> blackgatonegro noooo. Ya probé el propietario y ni siquiera inicia. Me quede sin video y tuve que reinstalar todo
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, quita flash y usa vlc entonces
<gabriel> blackgatonegro bueno voy a probar. Gracias
<Sonianovat> cuales son tus caracteristicas?
<Sonianovat> ves probando distribuciones, depende mucho del pc
<buenaventura> blackgatonegro: O_o
<Sonianovat> puede ser que aiga visto en la red ace poco una  de ubuntu para netbook ? ubuntu nlite o algo parecido=?  o estoy flipando? no me acuerdo muy bien,,,
<blackgatonegro> buenaventura, son los tres errores mas comunes que ubuntu tiene con videos, flash, driver de video, falta de codecs....
<Sonianovat> tengo xubuntu , fuduntu , lubuntu , la unica que me a servido en el EEEpc Asus
<buenaventura> cómo relacionas flash con vlc?
<blackgatonegro> buenaventura, no tiene relacion, pero flash anda muy mal en linux, y puede causar bugs
<guampa> flash no anda mal en general, yo siempre tuve buena experiencia
<buenaventura> ..
<blackgatonegro> guampa, mal driver de video mas flash = Dolor de cabeza
<buenaventura> qué piensas, que corre como un daemon jodiéndolo todo?
<guampa> si tenes mala performance de video el flash no es lo unico que te va a andar mal
<blackgatonegro> buenaventura, flash en linux es mal codigo, blue people anyone?
<gabriel> blackgatonegro y como desactivo el flash?
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, que navegador usas?
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-09
<gabriel> blackgatonegro uso mozilla
<gabriel> blackgatonegro pero no solo se me tilda cuando navego
<blackgatonegro> grabriel, en "plugins" se puede deshabilitar
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, tenes un problema con el driver de video, Vamos por partes.
<gabriel> blackgatonegro bien
<gabriel> blackgatonegro entonces?
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, ya deshabilitaste flash?
<gabriel> blackgatonegro ya deshabilité shockwave flashplayer
<nelson_> Holaa
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, bien, ahora instala VLC media player y prova usar un video con vlc
<gabriel> blackgatonegro el vlc ya lo tenía instalado. Abrí un video y se escucha horrible. Cuando cerré el vlc player me dio un fallo compiz y lo reinicié.
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, de verdad tenes un problema terrible de drivers
<blackgatonegro> gabriel, vas a tener que problar los drivers oficiales de video, uno por uno, hasta que alguno ande. O preguntar en un foro cual anda bien.
<gabriel> blackgatonegro Bueno. Con el gnomeplayer el video se ve barbaro.
<gabriel> blackgatonegro Me recomendás algún foro en particular?
<blackgatonegro>  gabriel, no se, el año pasado te hubiera dicho taringa, pero anda medio desierto ultimamente... prova varios
<gabriel> blackgatonegro Bueno gracias.
<Sonianovat> hola buena
<Sonianovat> ss
<Sonianovat> acabo de salir de la instalalcion de ubuntu
<Sonianovat> estoy en el escritorio trasteando un pokito
<Sonianovat> que me aconsejais que actualize con comandos o con gestor ???
<Sonianovat> pero antes de actualizar  abro controladores adicionales o  da igual el orden no altera ....
<guampa> Sonianovat: primero actualiza la base de paquetes
<guampa> en una terminal: sudo apt-get update
<guampa> despues dale a los controladores adicionales
<Sonianovat> tengo oido que en comandos primero ai unos repos y lueogoo ya actualizar o nose como es
<Sonianovat> aparte del sudo apt-get update no ai otro para repositorio o nose que ???o paquetes?? y luego ya el update?
<Sonianovat> O ESToy ekivokado?
<guampa> eh?
<Sonianovat> primero comprobar los paquetes o nose que? y luego uopdate
<guampa> Sonianovat: primero actualiza la base de paquetes
<guampa> en una terminal: sudo apt-get update
<Sonianovat> ok
<Sonianovat> y luego?¿
<Sonianovat> perdonar esqe voy to liado con el yum
<Sonianovat> en fedora
<Sonianovat> 17
<nmidoo> yum no es de suse
<nmidoo> ?
<Sonianovat> fedora 17
<nmidoo> ??
<guampa> Sonianovat: apt-get update actualiza la base de datos de paquetes en tu maquina
<Sonianovat> lo estaba utilizando yo asta ace unos dias
<Sonianovat> pero deistale y aora ubuntu con el apt-get
<Sonianovat> si si,,
<Sonianovat> ya est5a
<Sonianovat> meti el sudo
<Sonianovat> apt-gget
<guampa> !enter So
<kubot> guampa: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Sonianovat> aora los controladores
<guampa> !enter Sonianovat
<kubot> Sonianovat: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Sonianovat> porque me salen las lineas rojas
<Sonianovat> ?
<guampa> salen rojas cuando son dirigidas a tu nick
<Sonianovat> como dirijo a alguien llamandolo por guampa
<Sonianovat> guampa hola
<guampa> si, asi
<Sonianovat> pues no me a salido ,
<Sonianovat> o ati si que se te a visto en rojo?
<guampa> claro
<buenaventura> !ati
<kubot> Para tarjetas de video de Ati, NVidia y Maxtrox, ve a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto (ingles)
<guampa> a cada uno le resalta cuando lo nombran
<Sonianovat> ahh , pero tu no lo ves cuando me lo mandas ami no=?? solo cuando te lo mandan
<Sonianovat> jajaja
<Sonianovat> ai algo mas que deba saber? VOY A  conttroladores adicionales
<Sonianovat> pe3ro no me sale nada
<Sonianovat> ya actualize y todo
<guampa> Sonianovat: en una terminal, pone lspci | pastebinit
<guampa> y pega aca el url que devuelve
<Sonianovat> estoy en diferenete pc
<Sonianovat> pero aora lo escribo el url
<Sonianovat> guampa tardo un poco qe voy a comer algo
<guampa> ok, yo me tengo que ir tambien
<guampa> cualquier cosa volve a plantear el problema
<guampa> bye o/
<Sonianovat> ok
<Sonianovat> vale
<Sonianovat> gracias
<brandon> nola
<KvX> buenas noches a todo/as
<KvX> tengo una duda a ver si alguien me puede aclarar le hago ping a una ip y monitoreo los dos extremenos desde donde mando el ping y a donde lo mando la cosa es q el extremo a donde mando el ping recibe la peticion pero cuando va a devolver la respuesta lo hace a otra ip a ver si alguien me dice cual es el problema
<m4v> KvX: medio raro, tienen la misma máscara las 2 pcs?
<KvX> m4v, mira me explico mejor
<KvX> m4v, pc-a con modem 3g y una conexion gprs, servidor-b un linode
<KvX> m4v, cuando hago ping de pc-a   a servidor-b si monitorreo en pc-a los paquetes se envian y se reciben perfecto
<KvX> m4v, pero si miro en servidor-b el paquete en ves de benir de la ip de la pc-a biene de una ip diferente
<KvX> m4v, estoy tratando de usar un tunnel ip sobre icmp y no me funciona por esa razon
<m4v> porque debe haber un proxy o gateway en el medio
<KvX> m4v, ummm q raro esta esto me tiene la cabeza ocupada hace tres dias
<m4v> nose, ya eso se escapa al propósito del canal, probablemente la empresa que te da el servicio de gprs debe tener un proxy o gateway para que salgas a internet.
<m4v> que no me extrañaría
<m4v> si el ip de tu movil es privado entonces seguro que estás detras de un router.
<KvX> m4v, si de hecho tiene un firewall que solo deja pasar paquetes icmp
<KvX> por eso quiero implementar el tunnel
<hisjack1991> ayuda
<hisjack1991> jajaa
<hisjack1991> algun manual del chat '¿
<KvX> hisjack1991, escribe y cuando termines presiona [Enter]
<m4v> !irc hisjack1991
<kubot> hisjack1991: Una lista de canales oficiales de soporte para ubuntu, asi como sus clientes, pueden encontrarse aquí: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/IRC - Para acceder a un listado general de los canales en !freenode, vease (en inglés): http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<hisjack1991> tank's(:
<NaN123> hola
<kurama10> HorD:
<kurama10> digo hola NaN123
<NaN123> Por fin alguien que responde
<kurama10> jejeje que pasa NaN123
<kurama10> ?
<NaN123> Tengo un pequeño problema
<kurama10> diloo esperemos podamos resolverlo si no alguien lo hra
<kurama10> *hara
<NaN123> Tal vez me pueda ayudar
<kurama10> adelante
<NaN123> Necesito instalar ktechlab, no esta en los repositorios, si descargo el .deb de  sourceforge pero al instarlo queda roto pues necesita kdelibs4c2...., si intento compilarlo al darle ./configure me dice que hace falta un tal kde-config (que tampoco esta en los repositorios) no se que + hacer!
<kurama10> ya intentaste hacer un apt-get install -f
<kurama10> con eso resuelves dependencias despues de instalar con dpkg un paquete
<NaN123> nop
<kurama10> que ubuntu estas usando
<NaN123> el 12.04
<kurama10> ok checa esto http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ktechlab
<NaN123> es decir que cuando instale el paquete (y quede roto) hago lo del apt-get install -f
<kurama10> sip
<NaN123> solamente lo remueve
<kurama10> mmm
<kurama10> en la pagina que te pase esta el paquete y la lista son las dependencias que neceitas
<NaN123> el problema es que la mayoría de esos paquetes tienen actualizaciones en el 12.04
<NaN123> por ejemplo el kdelibs4c2a ahora es kdelibs5
<NaN123> Pues eso te cuento amigo!
<kurama10> mm esta raro
<NaN123> Si bastante raro, ya llevo con ese problema como 2 semanas y nada
<NaN123> desde que actualice a 12.04
<NaN123> :(
<nmid00> NaN123 te puedo ayudr el algo
<NaN123> Si claro, mire este es mi problema
<NaN123> Necesito instalar ktechlab, no esta en los repositorios, si descargo el .deb de sourceforge pero al instarlo queda roto pues necesita kdelibs4c2...., si intento compilarlo al darle ./configure me dice que hace falta un tal kde-config (que tampoco esta en los repositorios) no se que + hacer!
<NaN123> Me puede ayudar??
<NaN123> :(
<tkw_one_malo> jajaja.... pero que problema tan tonto.... mejor no digo mas...  pues si el paquete esta roto esta roto. y seguro el responsable del mismo es el que lo programo.... como que dos y dos con 22 y no 4
<NaN123> no! , el paquete queda roto al instalarlo porque necesita unas dependencias
<nmid00> teoticmente 2 mas 2 puede dar 22 si tomamos el 2 como un conjunto de r3
<NaN123> estas dependencias no estan en los repositorios de 12.04
<nmid00> y en los repos de la 11
<tkw_one_malo> pues ensaye con un paquete de una version anterior de ubuntu .. igual son paquetes deb y lo mas seguro es que los deje instalar
<NaN123> pues no funciona!
<nmid00> basicamente entre la 11 y la 12 modificaron unity y seguridad
<nmid00> no afectara los deb
<tkw_one_malo> si tomamos el 2 como un conjunto de r3 que pasa??
<nmid00> jajajajaja te quedaste en la duda
<nmid00> te estaba molestando un toke
<nmid00> jajaja
<tkw_one_malo> vaya que sentido del humor tan estraño
<NaN123> requiere del kdelibs4c2a y 12.04 trae kdelibs5
<NaN123> duda quién yo?
<NaN123> jajajajaja
<tkw_one_malo> nmid00: que es mas pesado: ¿¿un kilo de algodon o 2 libras de hierro??
<NaN123> jajajajaja
<nmid00> ests afull
<nmid00> me quedo con el algodon
<tkw_one_malo> bien, creo que eso resuelve la duda
<nmid00> por 0.06273
<NaN123> :P
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<tkw_one_malo> y ktechlan para que se usa??
<nmid00> si pensate que era lo mismo <tkw_one_malo> vas a tener que recalcular como los gps
<nmid00> jajajaja
<nmid00> :P
<tkw_one_malo> porque si se usa para matematicas ... seguro el wxmaxima haga lo mismo....
<tkw_one_malo> nmid00: soy enemigo declarado de los numeros.
<nmid00> soy un numero basicamente
<nmid00> bueeeenaaaa
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<tkw_one_malo> veo con preocupacion que la enhajenacion esta empezando a rendir frutos ... con su mas claro y galopante jinete ... la estandarizacion humana...
<nmid00> que te re contra ..... por las dudas
<nmid00> jajajjjaja
<tkw_one_malo> ¿quien eres? pues yo soy 456463 ¿y tu? tk-one ..,. pero como es posible que sigas usndo un nombre cuando la moda es usar un numero...
<nmid00> doble 00 para que nunca te pierdas
<nmid00> esa te cierra seguro no!
<tkw_one_malo> asi como mucha gente cree que solo hay dos tipos de telefonos moviles.. los blackberry o los iphones .... los queno tenemos un vivho de esos son unos prehistoricos ... yo imagino que diran que vivimos en el plhistoceno
<nmid00> no tengo celular , nunca tube y nunca tendre es mi politica
<NaN123> good
<tkw_one_malo> oh... entonces usted ni siquiera a nacido para el mundo ... cuando mucjho apenas si es una bacteria o corpusculo de los que evolucionaron no se sabe como y se convirtieron en animales, plantas y seres humanos.... al mejor estilo de manimal... creo que recuerdan aquella serie.
<NaN123> jajajajajaja
<NaN123> bien y mi problema??
<tkw_one_malo> ayer me baje un juego llamado need for speed most wanted ... y voy por la 4ta mision pero no tengo idea de que hacer alli .. si alguno sabe ... digame....
<tkw_one_malo> NaN123: y para que sirve el ktehlab ??
<NaN123> ktechlab es un simulador de circuitos y de código asembler para PICS
<tkw_one_malo> o sea que se usar para programas chips .... o eso me supongo
<nmid00> como el mplab
<nmid00> o el circuitmaker
<nmid00> esa fueron las primeras versiones las utilice en la escuela hace tiempoo
<NaN123> no se no les usado
<NaN123> son libres??
<tkw_one_malo> oigan ya que ustedes son electronicos ,.... de casualidad no les sobra un circuito pe4h ....???
<tkw_one_malo> y claro con su ec3 o adatador pic xpress
<tkw_one_malo> *pci xpress
<NaN123> si claro!
<tkw_one_malo> eso en europa debe ser barato ... facil de conseguir ... como quitarle un dulce a un niño
<nmid00> de donde son chicuelos
<d-arker> hola buenas, alguien  conoce algun servidor virtual gratis para instalar ubuntu server ?
<intel> ayuda
<intel> despues de pasar bleachchit  al terminar me dice que  el sistema de archivos es de 0 bytes que libere espacio
<intel> como puede ser , si instale ayer el sistema operativo
<intel> me dijisteis vosotross como tenia que acerlo y asi lo hize y asi o tengo
<SadlyMistaken> no se como quitar ahora los enlaces que voy poniendo en la barra de tareas de arriba, por que si le doy a la barrita, solo me deja editar la barra de menues, no la barra de... enlaces, por así decirlo. ?¿donde está esa barra? Estoy en 12.04, pero con gnome-classic no con unity ni gnome3
<hashashin> nas
<arielsanflo> saludos y buen dia
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<arielsanflo> necesito como saber como sacar las comillas doble en un teclado
<arielsanflo> ingles ee.uu internacional con teclas muertas
<arielsanflo> es una de las configuraciones que mas se ajustan
<arielsanflo> pero no puedo sacar las comillas dobles
<arielsanflo> y las necesito para programar
<arielsanflo> les agradezco su ayuda
<hashashin> arielsanflo, http://www.cooltoyzph.com/image/US_Keyboard_layout.jpg
<arielsanflo> eso veo pero al dar las instrucciones no me funciona
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien sabe como instalar mod evasive?
<ELETRONICO_HW> de apache2
<arielsanflo> bueno encontre la forma
<arielsanflo> de sacar las comillas dobles
<arielsanflo> para cualquier teclado
<arielsanflo> Sin dejar de presionar "CTRL+SHIFT+u", presiona en el teclado " 22 ", que es el valor hexadecimal de la letra o símbolo """ en el código ASCII.
<arielsanflo> para sistemas operativos linux
<arielsanflo> pero esta no es la solucion
<arielsanflo> quiero saber si me dan otra alternativa
<arielsanflo> mi teclado esta configurado como ingles ee.uu internacional con teclas muertas
<buenaventura> qué quieres arielsanflo, cambiar la configuración del teclado?
<nmid00> *z
<arielsanflo> es que la configuración mas acertada es ee.uu internacional con teclas muertas
<arielsanflo> pero no he podido sacar las  comillas
<arielsanflo> dobles
<arielsanflo> y me funciona hasta la ñ
<arielsanflo> hasta el momento todas las teclas
<arielsanflo> pero como yo programo en c y java
<arielsanflo> necesito las comillas dobles
<d-arker> buen dia colegas, una pregunta. se poodra instalar ubuntu server en un servidor virtual, y compartir algun software a determinadas personas desde internet
<arielsanflo> clarines
<buenaventura> no están al lado de la ñ?
<buenaventura> con shift?
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<buenaventura> por qué no miras el mapa del teclado?
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien sabe como instalar mod evasive en apache2  ?
<arielsanflo> es que mi teclado no trae la ñ
<buenaventura> por qué no miras el mapa del teclado?
<buenaventura> ELETRONICO_HW: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenaventura: he tratao de mil formas....
<arielsanflo> ën el mapa aparece pero me da este signo alt+la tecla " me da '
<arielsanflo> comilla sencilla
<arielsanflo> y ya probe todas las opciones posibles y nada
<d-arker> amigos ayuda con ubuntu server
<arielsanflo> darker
<arielsanflo> que neceir datossitas compart
<arielsanflo> compartir datos
<arielsanflo> eso es lo que nesecitas desde el server
<arielsanflo> d-arker
<arielsanflo> hay te envie algo espero te sirva
<tabunet1> Hola buenas tardes desde España.
<tabunet1> una duda rápida
<tabunet1> Acabo de actualizar a ubuntu 12.10 y en la actualización me ha desactivado los repositorios de terceros ¿hay alguna forma de reactivarlos con alguna orden en el terminal? gracias de antemano
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y los activas
<mimecar> es posible que no te funcionen todos los repositorios de terceros
<tabunet1> es q no me deja hacerlo bien desde el entorno gráfico
<tabunet1> por eso quiero saber si se pueden reactivar con algún comando desde el terminal
<tabunet1> o parecido
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<tabunet1> no da error
<tabunet1> no deja reactivarlos desde orígenes del software
<mimecar> conprueba si esos repositorios tienen versión para ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> si son para otra versión pueden fallar
<tabunet1> ya pero q me deje reactivarlos
<tabunet1> porque algunos me interesan bastante
<tabunet1> como el de webupd8 por poner un ejemplo
<tabunet1> y está desactivado
<mimecar> busca la versión de ese ppa para la 12.10 y añadelo de nuevo
<tabunet1> y ahora no se como demonios reactivarlos porque en orígenes de software no funciona el marcar y desmarcar
<arielsanflo>     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arielsanflo> te servira esto
<arielsanflo> creo
<tabunet1> por eso digo y mi pregunta sigue siendo si hay alguna manera de reactivarlos editando algún archivo o con algún comando
<tabunet1> no ariel
<tabunet1> gracias
<arielsanflo> hay esta el comando mira si te funciona
<tabunet1> pero eso es otra cosa
<tabunet1> eso son los codecs privativos
<mimecar> tabunet1, comando, edita el archivo con la configuración del repositorio
<mimecar> pero tendrás que cambiar igual la versión de ubuntu que usa el ppa
<arielsanflo> bueno y con ppa manager creo que se puede
<tabunet1> gracias
<tabunet1> ariel
<tabunet1> con yppa manager te da la opción
<tabunet1> jejejej
<tabunet1> no sabía
<tabunet1> y además me interesaba  saber hacerlo desde el terminal si se podía
<tabunet1> ;)
<arielsanflo> tabunet1
<arielsanflo> estas
<arielsanflo> http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/repositorios/
<tabunet1> si
<arielsanflo> viste el link
<arielsanflo> eso era lo que buscabas
<tabunet1> por cierto soy tabunet a secas y lo tengo registrado, lo que pasa es q debe estar la otra sesión perdida
<tabunet1> si
<tabunet1> estaba leyendo
<tabunet1> muy interesante
<tabunet1> gracias
<tabunet1> agregado a favoritos
<tabunet1> y también estaba leyendo lo de recuperar las llaves gpg
<tabunet1> q ya lo tenía guardado desde el año pasado http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/automatically-import-all-missing.html por si lo necesito ;)
<chakal^-^> hi
<SergioMeneses> tabunet1, mimecar \o
<tabunet1> Oh Sergio :O
<SergioMeneses> tabunet1, mimecar como va todo?
<mimecar> bien, haciendo cosas
<tabunet1> Sergio aquí ando liado con los repositorios y mi actualización a ubuntu 12.10 y estoy aquí porque necesitaba ayuda y ya me han dado las pistas
<tabunet1> ;)
<tabunet1> SergioMeneses: es q hoy hice sudo update-manager -d para subir a la 12.10 y en la actualización se me han desactivado los repositorios de terceros, estaba preguntando si había un comando algo parecido para reactivarlos desde el terminal
<tabunet1> y ya tengo un tuto muy completo sobre los repos
<mimecar> tabunet1, los has cambiado para que usen la 12.10?
<tabunet1> y también al parecer y ppa manager lo hace
<tabunet1> he cambiado porque me apetecía probar el nuevo unity y el nuevo gnome shell
<tabunet1> unity va mejor pero le falta y lo mismo para gnome shell
<tabunet1> aunque vamos por buen camino ;)
<SergioMeneses> tabunet1, que bueno! tienes el link del tuto para mirarlo?
<tabunet1> si lo puso arielsanflo hace unos segundos, poco antes de q saludaras http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/repositorios/
<tabunet1> y luego instalar y ppa manager
<tabunet1> que eso lo explican en varios sitios
<tabunet1> y tb está el tema de los fallos de las llaves gpg pero que eso ya me lo traía yo aprendido de la anterior vez
<tabunet1> SergioMeneses: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/automatically-import-all-missing.html
<manuel_> como cago
<mimecar> manuel_, te vas a comportar?
<manuel_> a ver dime un chiste
<mimecar> el canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> para otras cosas usa el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<manuel_> adios me aburro
<tabunet1> vamos progresando
<tabunet1> Gracias a todos
<tabunet1> pero arielsanflo nos ha dado un gran consejo con Y PPA manager para hacerlo de manera fácil y sencilla después de actualizar
<tabunet1> ;)
<tabunet1> y luego lo otro de WebUpd8 de launchpad get keys me salvó la vida la vez anterior ;)
<mimecar> tabunet1, usa sólo los ppa's necesarios
<mimecar> no añadas todos los que encuentres
<SergioMeneses> tabunet1, ++ ty
<arielsanflo> mimecar utilizo la configuracion ee.uu internacional con teclas muertas para mi teclado pero no puedo sacr la doble comillas
<arielsanflo> el portail es de teclado en ingles
<mimecar> carga la configuración en español
<arielsanflo> si lo hice pero nada
<arielsanflo> en español
<arielsanflo> no consigo sacarle la doble comillas
<arielsanflo> lo hago de esta manera
<arielsanflo> control+shif+u +22
<arielsanflo> y asi es la unica de sacarlas
<arielsanflo> debe haber una foma mas facil
<mimecar> tienes la sesión del sistema en castellano?
<arielsanflo> si
<omikron4> tambien puedes poner el teclado en español con sudo setxkbmap -layout es
<arielsanflo> venga y es perfecat esa configurcion me funcionan absolutamente todas
<omikron4> y sespues pues tienes las comas encima del dos
<omikron4> o sea las comillas
<arielsanflo> a quien le envio un pantallaso
<arielsanflo> definitivamente ser uno ignorate es atrevido
<arielsanflo> solo hay que leer
<arielsanflo> jajajjajaj
<arielsanflo> solo era alt+shift+"
<arielsanflo> y listo
<arielsanflo> jajajjajaja
<arielsanflo> hasta la proxima
<tabunet1> bueno yo tb marcho, gracias por todo ;)
<alejo4444> make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `install’
<alejo4444> problema instalación codigo fuente
<mimecar> ¿te has leído las instrucciones para compilar el programa?
<mimecar> alejo4444, ?
<alejo4444> Tengo un problema para instalar liveusb-creator por consola, siempre surge el error   "  make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `install’  " y no encuentro la solución. En todas partes hablan del make makefile ./configure, pero intento por todas esas maneras y al final surge el mismo error, tambien lo intente por checkinstall
<chakal^-^> alejo4444, mirate el archivo README/INSTALL que tendras el el codigo fuente
<chakal^-^> de todas maneras tienes usb-creator
<mimecar> alejo4444, para que quieres compilar ese programa?
<alejo4444> Lo descargue desde aqui "https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/"  https://fedorahosted.org/releases/l/i/liveusb-creator/liveusb-creator-3.11.6.tar.bz2 , intento crear un usblive para Fedora 17 KDE, estoy trabajando desde Ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> alejo4444, lo estas haciendo de la forma más complicada
<mimecar> usa unetbootin y crea pasa la iso al usb
<alejo4444> lo intente pero la ubicación para la usb que conecte o aparecia, en /media aparecia como /media/KINGSTON Y en unetbootin aparece solo la opcion /dev/sdc1
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> has conectado la memoria antes de lanzar el programa?
<alejo4444> si
<mimecar> sabes que unetbootin te va a selecciónar la partición y NO una carpeta de /media?
<alejo4444> eso no lo tengo muy claro
<mimecar> tu memoria usb debe ser sdc1
<alejo4444> tienes razón
<alejo4444> le di aceptar y ya esta cargando
<alejo4444> no lo queria hacer por temor a que formateara algo importante
<alejo4444> por eso vine a preguntar esta otra forma aqui
<mimecar> el programa sólo debe cargarte las memorias usb
<mimecar> si no le obligas no muestra los discos
<mimecar> aparte, si tienes datos importantes, por qué no tienes un backup?
<alejo4444> si, es algo que debo hacer
<alejo4444> disculpa, algo relacionado con este canal, todas las preguntas que se lancen salen en esta pantalla principal
<mimecar> salen y se almacenan en un servidor
<alejo4444> listo gracias
<alejo4444> una ultima molestia, tienes alguna recomendación o algun programa para instalar desde el archivo fuente
<alejo4444> sobre todo con el problema que mencione make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `install’
<mimecar> leerte las instrucciones
<mimecar> y no usar nunca ese tipo de programas si estas empezando
<alejo4444> correcto, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, la verdad es primera vez que uso este canal (IRC), pero me ha dejado una buena impresión. De nuevo mil gracias.
<MrTulias> Buenas. Cuando me conecto con cable luego no consigo activar la inalámbrica, una broadcom que la tengo con privativos porque el firmware b43 me daba muchos errores. ¿como hago para encenderla?
<mimecar> tendrás que elegir cable o wifi
<MrTulias> Pero cuando me voy al cuarto (el cable lo tengo en el salón) quisiera que se encendiera al desconectarle el cable sin tener que reiniciar
<mimecar> activala en el gestor de redes de gnome
<MrTulias> No me arranca. Le pongo editar (no edito nada, ya aparece la contraseña puesta) le doy a aplicar y nada. Me pide la contraseña una y otra vez y no se conecta
<mimecar> sólo tienes que activar el wifi, no editarlo
<MrTulias> Lo intento en "conexiones vpn"... Quizás no sea desde ahí
<mimecar> no es
<MrTulias> Va a ser por eso que no consigo arrancarla entonces... :)
<MrTulias> ¿Desde donde tengo que hacerlo?
<mimecar> pinchas en el gestor de redes y en tu red wifi
<mimecar> no necesitas hacer nada más
<MrTulias> Cuando arranco con el cable conectado no me aparece la red inalámbrica. Si arranco sin el cable se conecta sin problemas.
<blacksberr> hola usuarios
<blacksberr> alguien sabe porque no me sale los controladres en mi portatil
<blacksberr> acabo de instalar uubuntu y actualizarlo
<mimecar> ¿qué controladores?
<omikron4> blacksberr: ?? que es lo que tiene que salir??
<omikron4> no te va la wifi? no te va la camara? no te va internet? no te funciona la grafica?????
<omikron4> el sonido?
<blacksberr> ninguno
<blacksberr> entro a aplicaiones  , controladores
<mimecar> blacksberr, hay algo que no te funcione ? si / no
<blacksberr> y se supone que me tiene que sair 2 opciones  y darle habilitar en verde., pero no me aparece nada
<blacksberr> pues cuando veo youtube, se carga el video entero le doy a pantalla completa y se corta , se quita lo que se abia cargado y empieza a cargar otra vez
<omikron4> blacksberr: si estas en el jockey-gtk es decir en controladores adicionales de hardware y no hay nada.. tal vez se instaló todo
<blacksberr> y  creo que pude ser a raiz de que no ai controlladores en la ventana esta que te digo
<blacksberr> tiene algo que ver?
<mimecar> no
<blacksberr> no ai nigun comando que  nos pueda decir si , estoy al dia
<omikron4> tienes que mirar ahora en origenes del software en la ultima pestaña. ahi salen los controladores adicionales de hardware ahora. blacksberr
<blacksberr> en controladres?
<mimecar> blacksberr, ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<blacksberr> e entradoo a donde as dicho , creo qe es aki , corriggrme si me ekivoko , apiaciones , configuracion de sistema , detalles
<blacksberr> me sale no mbre dispositivo , memoria 3,5gb
<blacksberr> procesador intel core i3 cpu m 380 @2,53ghz
<blacksberr> graficos  aki sale desconocido
<blacksberr> 64bits
<blacksberr> le doy  a lapestaña de graficos  y dice7
<blacksberr> desconocidoo , decoracion estandar
<mimecar> blacksberr, ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<blacksberr> nolose
<blacksberr> como lo averiguo
<mimecar> lspci | grep -i vga
<blacksberr> ACABO DE ENCONTRAR un comando en google
<mimecar> eso en una consola
<blacksberr> lspci
<blacksberr> os paso el resultado?
<blacksberr> voy a ello
<mimecar> es una sola línea
<blacksberr> tengo hdmi eso no importa no?
<blacksberr> ok
<blacksberr> hackcrack@usuario-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<blacksberr> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<blacksberr> decirme pporfavor que ai solucion.,!
<mimecar> no necesitas ningún driver privativo
<blacksberr> no entiendo...
<blacksberr> lo tengo todo instaldo bien?7
<mimecar> no necesitas drivers para que te funcione
<mimecar> si
<blacksberr> esqe no se el significad entre pribvativo o propietario
<blacksberr> ah muchas gracias
<blacksberr> mimecar
<mimecar> qué el código es cerrado y nadie lo puede ver
<omikron4> privativo=codigo cerrado.. propietario tambien
<omikron4> abierto que se puede modificar o mejorar
<blacksberr> ahh
<mimecar> la versión de flash para linux no funciona muy bien
<mimecar> es "normal" que tengas esos problemas con los vídeos
<mimecar> descarga el vídeo y miralo en local con vlc
<blacksberr> ok
<blacksberr> lo descargo con downloaderhelper
<blacksberr> un video cualquiera de 3 minutos que se me en 720p por lo menos y os digo
<blacksberr> ya tengo instalado vlc
<blacksberr> ya esta,
<blacksberr> me descarge el video
<blacksberr> vlc funciona bien
<blacksberr> tiene que ser mi conexion wifi lo del problema de youtube
<mimecar> no
<blacksberr> hackcrack@usuario-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<blacksberr> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<blacksberr> entonces de que puede ser?
<mimecar> que flash es malo en linux
<blacksberr> ah
<blacksberr> pero entonces no ai nunguna solucion?
<blacksberr> oie algo rapido porque no me deja abrir este programa
<mimecar> no usar flash
<blacksberr> lo instale desde centro de software
<blacksberr> GLX-DOCK (cairo -dock con OpenGL)
<blacksberr> lo tengo instalado desde centro de software pero me dice error ala abrir
<mimecar> el error te dirá la causa
<blacksberr> mimecar se puede ver videos en youtube sin flash?
<blacksberr> osea descativandoollo como dices'?
<mimecar> los que usan html5 no necesitan flash
<blacksberr> NOSE muy bien lo qe es
<blacksberr> tengo firefox
<blacksberr> quennavegador hgastas tu?
<mimecar> algunos vídeos de youtube no están codificados con flash
<mimecar> esos vídeos los podrás ver sin flash
<blacksberr> ok
<blacksberr> estoy intentaando iniciar el programa el cairo
<blacksberr> pero no me da ahora ni error ni abre ni naada
<mimecar> abrelo desde la consola
<blacksberr> comando para desistalar GLX-DOCK (CAIRO -DOCK CON oPENGL)
<blacksberr> DESDE CONsola le escribo el nombre de la aplicacion + start? o sudo?
<mimecar> escribe el nombre del programa
<blacksberr> ORDEN no encotrada
<mimecar> para que usas las mayúsculas?
<blacksberr> me ekivoko
<mimecar> ¿que comando estas escribiendo en la consola?
<blacksberr> le doy sin qerer al escibir rapdio, perdonen,,
<GridCube> pues si escribis tan mal con razon te va a decir orden no encontrada
<blacksberr> sudo cairo
<blacksberr> pide la password
<mimecar> blacksberr, te he dicho que pongas sudo?
<blacksberr> no
<mimecar> no lo pongas entonces
<blacksberr> vale el nombre solo
<blacksberr> llo mismo
<blacksberr> ackcrack@usuario-desktop:~$ sudo cairo
<blacksberr> [sudo] password for hackcrack:
<blacksberr> sudo: cairo: orden no encontrada
<blacksberr> hackcrack@usuario-desktop:~$ cairo
<blacksberr> cairo: no se encontró la orden
<mimecar> blacksberr, un minuto sin hablar por pegar texto
<mimecar> segundo, cuando el bot te quite el silencio
<mimecar> tercero, cuando sigas las instrucciones me avisas
<chakal^-^> no es cairo, es cairo-dock
<blacksberr> gracias chakal
<mimecar> blacksberr, no uses sudo para programas normales
<mimecar> o luego no podrás iniciar el sistema
<blacksberr> asi?
<blacksberr> porque razon?
<blacksberr> no sabia nadaa,
<mimecar> porque dejas mal los permisos
<mimecar> y un programa normal no necesita sudo
<blacksberr> vale.
<blacksberr> escrito cairo-dock
<blacksberr> y me devuelve
<blacksberr> que no lo tengo instalado
<chakal^-^> blacksberr, si algun programa requiere permisos te lo va a decir, no te preocupes por eso :)
<blacksberr> ah vale
<blacksberr> pues es que llevo solo unos pocos dias aki en esta cominddad7
<dzup> blacksberr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo: $ apt-get install cairo-dock <-- E: No se pudo abrir el archivo de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<chakal^-^> como ves dice "permiso denegrado"
<blacksberr> si
<chakal^-^> pues ya sabes: sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<chakal^-^> hay sudas :)
<blacksberr> vale solo una cosa mas , la consola me a devuelto esto
<blacksberr> el programan0 esta instaldo
<blacksberr> instala apt-get install cairo-dock-core
<mimecar> cairo-TABULADOR RABULADOR
<blacksberr> el final de core porqeu?
<mimecar> TABULADOR es que pulses esa tecla dos veces
<blacksberr> instalo sin core o con core?
<mimecar> ejecuta el comando
<blacksberr> sin core o con core?
<mimecar> cairo-TABULADOR TABULADOR
<chakal^-^> sudo apt-get install cairo-*
<chakal^-^> acabas antes
<mimecar> chakal^-^, ya lo tiene instalado
<chakal^-^> admite wildcard y regex
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> si lo tiene no se lo instalara
<chakal^-^> lo que pasa que claro, te va a meter una burrada, con el core y plugins te vale
<blacksberr> dice que ai replica
<blacksberr> nose pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo
<chakal^-^> si, estara bloqueado,,si tienes synaptic o el ubunto software center
<chakal^-^> se bloquea ...
<mimecar> blacksberr, avisame cuando sigas los comandos
<blacksberr> va a ser mejor desistalarolo todo cairo y  y volver a instalar desde comadnos en vez de centro de software
<chakal^-^> en tu caso es preferible que uses un gestor de aplicaciones si no sabes mucho blacksberr
<blacksberr> que es un gestor de aplicaicones?
<chakal^-^> para eso esta el centro de software de ubuntu
<blacksberr> jajajaja , pero si lo e instalado de ahi
<blacksberr> del centro de software
<chakal^-^> vale, como te veo con apt-get
<blacksberr> pero aora porque me lo an dicho..
<blacksberr> lo que resulta que yo tengo un icono en el lanzador
<blacksberr> del cairo
<chakal^-^> tienes aceleracion y todo eso ?
<blacksberr> instalado desde centro de software
<blacksberr> y no me abre al darle click
<blacksberr> nose lo de la aceleracion , como averiguarlo,, lo que si tengo son efectos en las ventanas cuando muevo la ventana,,
<chakal^-^> sudo lshw -C video | grep configuración:
<chakal^-^> bueno, lo tendras ya
<chakal^-^> tambien puedes ver el renderer: glxinfo | grep renderer
<blacksberr> pci (sys)
<blacksberr> me asalido eso7
<chakal^-^> dale unos segundos
<blacksberr> despues de pdirme la password y a desaparecido
<blacksberr> glxinfo no esta instlado
<blacksberr> me a devuelto el 2º comando
<chakal^-^> nvidia ?
<blacksberr> no creo intel
<chakal^-^> lspci | grep VGA
<mimecar> chakal^-^, tiene una intel
<chakal^-^> mmm
<mimecar> y mientras no lance el dock, no verá el error
<chakal^-^> si lo lanzo pero dice que no lo tiene instalado no ?
<blacksberr> mimecar lanzo el dock pero no abre nada
<mimecar> te he dicho que lo hagas desde consola
<chakal^-^> pero es cairo-dock creo recordar
<blacksberr> desde a ventana de comados no lo tengo instaldo y desde el lanzador no me abre la venta an ni error ni ndada
<chakal^-^> pero fijate en la consola los mensajes blacksberr
<chakal^-^> que esa es la idea
<chakal^-^> pues te falta xD
<mimecar> blacksberr, si revisas lo que te he puesto antes, verás la forma de lanzarlo
<chakal^-^> sudo apt-get install cairo-dock cairo-dock-plug-ins
<chakal^-^> cairo-dock
<mimecar> chakal^-^, lo estas liando más
<chakal^-^> $ cairo <-- cairo: no se encontró la orden
<chakal^-^> $ cairo-dock <-- El programa «cairo-dock» no está instalado. Puede instalarlo escribiendo: sudo apt-get install cairo-dock-core
<blacksberr> sii
<chakal^-^> te lo dice la consola ...
<blacksberr> eso es asi7
<blacksberr> perfecto
<chakal^-^> pues hazlo blacksberr xD
<blacksberr> ya lo e echo
<blacksberr> me dice
<chakal^-^> usa pastebin
<blacksberr> e : nose puede abrir el fichero /var/lib/dpkg(lock open (13perimsio denegaof)
<chakal^-^> a ver blacksberr  a ver
<blacksberr> nose encotnrol a orden de replica
<chakal^-^> sudo fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<chakal^-^> que te dice
<blacksberr> NADA
<chakal^-^> si no te dice nada pon delante sudo
<blacksberr> la password
<blacksberr> y yae sta
<blacksberr> ningun error
<chakal^-^> pones: sudo apt-get install cairo-dock-core ?
<chakal^-^> y te dice permiso denegado ? U_U
<blacksberr> pero me an dicho antes que si utilizo sudo puede no arrancar mi makina , para algunos programas mimecar
<chakal^-^> a ver si no estas en el grupo wheely sudo
<chakal^-^> no a ver blacksberr
<blacksberr> esperando cabezaras
<chakal^-^> usar comandos root implica que si no sabes puedes cargarte el sistema operativo
<blacksberr> cruzando dedos
<mimecar> te estas complicando tu solo
<chakal^-^> pero para instalar aplicaciones necesitas ser root
<blacksberr> ok , estoy leiendo un libro de linux
<chakal^-^> lo que no puedes hacer es por ejemplo: sudo nautilus o sudo firefox
<chakal^-^> xD
<blacksberr> espero tener conocimentos pronto y poder ayudar
<chakal^-^> ha eso se refieren
<blacksberr> ahh claro
<chakal^-^> te dije que si algo requiere ser root te lo va a decir por que te dirá permiso denegrado
<blacksberr> si si
<blacksberr> exacto7
<chakal^-^> <blacksberr> e : nose puede abrir el fichero /var/lib/dpkg(lock open (13perimsio denegaof) <--
<chakal^-^> permiso denegado ves
<blacksberr> si
<chakal^-^> ok
<chakal^-^> ale, instala lo que te dijo
<blacksberr> ya se termino de isntaar
<chakal^-^> guay :)
<chakal^-^> ahora lanzalo
<blacksberr> se me abierto una ventana , que se va activar la aceleracon para reducir el procesador
<chakal^-^> perfecto
<blacksberr> me advierte que algunas pacas de video nossoportan y me brinda la opcion de activar OpenGL
<chakal^-^> eso es otro tema
<blacksberr> le doy SI?
<chakal^-^> dile que si a ver que pasa
<chakal^-^> la consola pulsa las teclas: control +Z y luego escribes: bg && exit
<chakal^-^> para que no se te cierre
<chakal^-^> así lo lleva a 2 plano :)
<blacksberr> tambien me dice que si no quiero ver este dialogo que lo ejectu
<blacksberr> dsde el menu aplicaicones
<chakal^-^> bueno, eso ya es clic clic clic
<blacksberr> que ago le doy si o le doy alos comanddos esos
<chakal^-^> ya lo tienes instalado, todo tuyo
<blacksberr> SI TIO ESTO ES UNA VERADADERA
<blacksberr> MAKINA
<blacksberr> perodn por las mayus
<blacksberr> esto es una verdadera caña
<mimecar> ahora tienes dos versiones de cairo dock en tu sistema
<blacksberr> como=?
<mimecar> la de ahora y la que tenias antes
<mimecar> asegurate de lanzar la que funciona
<blacksberr> no me salen 2 iconos
<blacksberr> voy a buscarlo en aplicaciones aber , y te lo confirmo
<blacksberr> y borramos la otra
<blacksberr> SI
<blacksberr> TENGO 2
<blacksberr> intaldaos
<mimecar> el bot te va a silenciar si sigues con las mayúsculas
<blacksberr> vale
<blacksberr> gracias
<blacksberr> tengo 2 instalados pero pone cairo-dock con Opengl
<blacksberr> y el otro pone cairo-dock sin Opengl
<blacksberr> es el mismo, verdad y no tengo que deistalr nada !!!
<mimecar> no es el mismo
<mimecar> dejalo si quieres
<omikron4> blacksberr: si tenes los drivers de su tarjeta grafica. le permitira poner el cairo-dock open gl o lo que es lo mismo .. ejecutar cairo-dock -o de lo contrario le ejecutara el otro sin efectos
<blacksberr> CLARO
<blacksberr> perdon
<blacksberr> ya me imaginaba
<blacksberr> que no se abian instalado 2 versiones , si no la misma ,
<blacksberr> con diferentes opciones
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> el programa es diferente
<blacksberr> uno es para activar efectos y otro por si no los soporta , !
<blacksberr> no es eso mimecar?
<mimecar> algo parecido
<blacksberr> la grafica como a dicho omikrop
<mimecar> blacksberr, escribe más despacio, no se te entiende
<blacksberr> uno es para activar efectos y otro por si no los soporta la grafica..como a dicho omikrop
<blacksberr> jajaja gracias mimecar , es que estoy ilusionado con irc y con ubuntu
<mimecar> blacksberr, como consejo, si te dedican tiempo con un problema
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones y no hagas lo que te de la gana
<blacksberr> claro , es lo que hago,,!
<mimecar> es lo que no has hecho
<blacksberr> y si  hago algo com  lo de antes con el problema de sudo , es porque leo tan rapido que no me doy cuenta de algunas cosas,,
<mimecar> con poner el nombre de cairo dock te hubiera funcionado
<blacksberr> lose
<blacksberr> mimecar
<blacksberr> sabes algo sobre tor
<blacksberr> error inesperado
<blacksberr> vividalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly.
<blacksberr> Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages.
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres usar tor?
<blacksberr> para anonimato no?
<blacksberr> y sobre todo seguridad
<blacksberr> protreger mis datos
<m4v> blacksberr: tenés alguna pregunta sobre Ubuntu? tor no es topic del canal.
<blacksberr> ah
<blacksberr> pues  ustedperdone
<blacksberr> volvere con + preguntas sobre ubuntu, mientras buscare la solucion de tor en otro canal ,
<m4v> usa el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe para hablar sobre otros temas.
<blacksberr> ah vale
<blacksberr> siempre que ablo ahi en ubuntu -cafe
<blacksberr> viene alguien y me callla y me dice que me pase a este,,, pero ya voy entendiendo los conecptos
<blacksberr> m4v
<blacksberr> no querias preguntas
<blacksberr> alguien sabe porque me dura la bertia una hora solo
<blacksberr> en un packarbell
<m4v> no entiendo
<blacksberr> 2,45ghz
<blacksberr> 4gb ram
<blacksberr> la baetria en windows 4 hrs
<blacksberr> w7 4horas
<blacksberr> ubuntu 1 hora 50 min
<blacksberr> al 100% CARGADO
<blacksberr> ESTO Nnos intersa a todos
<mimecar> bajas el brillo de la pantalla?
<m4v> blacksberr: linux en general tiene mal desempeño con el ahorro de energía.
<blacksberr> qiers dcir que no vale para portatiles
<blacksberr> me tengo que llevar el pc en eltren
<mimecar> si que vale
<blacksberr> asta llegar ya dure 1 y media el viaje
<blacksberr> cuand ollego alli yano me keda bateria, jajaja
<mimecar> blacksberr, escribe más despacio
<blacksberr> lo tengo instaldo en el sobre mesa tambien , per claro nunca abia llegado al tema de la bateria
<blacksberr> nunca abia tenido problema con eso en el sobre mesa aaja
<blacksberr> si e bajado el brilllo
<mimecar> has desactivado el wifi?
<blacksberr> no
<mimecar> evitas usar cualquier CD / DVD / memoria externa?
<blacksberr> si
<blacksberr> eso si
<mimecar> la pantalla y el wifi consumen mucho
<blacksberr> lo que pasa  qeu no se si sea la solucion lo del brillo , porque como mucho me dara 10 min mas y creo que la vista es mas importante, por eso recomiendo no bajarlo
<blacksberr> mi opinion, si estoy confuncidido , porfavor corriganme
<mimecar> estas equivocado
<Ignorante> Hola,alguien usa Iceweasel ?
<mimecar> la pantalla es de lo que más consume
<xangua> !alguien | Ignorante
<kubot> Ignorante: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Ignorante> por que siempre entro formulo la pregunta y nadie responde(como que me canse)
<Ignorante> por eso pregunto....alguien consume Iceweasel ???
<mimecar> Ignorante, tienes otra pregunta aparte de esa?
<Ignorante> si...mira habro el Iceweasel,y tengo estas siguiente conexiones,sin abrir ninguna web de "google"...
<Ignorante> http://pastebin.ca/2250151
<mimecar> ¿por qué o usas ubuntu?
<Ignorante> como podria "cerrarlas" ?
<mimecar> no usas
<Ignorante> "usar","consumir"...como se dice en la jerga de la informaica ?
<mimecar> inicia el navegador con la configuración por defecto y mira si te salen esas conexiones
<m4v> Ignorante: ubuntu no tiene iceweasel, que distro tienes?
<Ignorante> asi voy aprendiendo...
<Ignorante> lo instale en Ubuntu...xDD mentira...
<Ignorante> bueno es GNU/Linux
<Ignorante> nos ayudamos en la comunidad GNU/Linux ?
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración del navegador y mira si hace lo mismo
<Ignorante> ya lo hice...
<mimecar> en ubuntu la carpeta es .mozilla, en tu distro puede ser otra
<Ignorante> mira cuando uso Tor..me dice que una aplicacion conecta a esa ip....
<Ignorante> pero no se como detectarla...
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ese pequeño detalle no lo has dicho
<Ignorante> es la misma...me fije y nada raro...
<m4v> Ignorante: no, pregunta en el canal de tu distro.
<Ignorante> desactive el safebrosing(creo que asi se escribe)
<dzup> Ignorante, esas 74.125.137.x son ips de google
<Ignorante> si por eso me tiene cansado...
<Ignorante> hasta soy paranoico que vigilan las web que miro
<Ignorante> pero por que conecta tantas ip de google,si no consumo nada de google...
<Ignorante> es ams uso buscador duckduckgo.com
<mimecar> la conexión puede ser de cualquier programa
<xangua> y el canal de debian es #debian o #debian-es si tienes problemas con el inglés
<Ignorante> ya veo...
<Ignorante> eso queria saber..
<Ignorante> como lo detectarlo...
<Ignorante> pero espera...
<Ignorante> solo cuando habro el Iceweasel..se habren todas esas conexiones..deduzco que es el navegador
<Ignorante> algun Spyware ?
<Jhon> Hola linuxeros
<atl> Alguien me puede recomendar algun buen tutorial que no pase del anho sobre instalar windos y ubuntu mismo disco, me quedare en la version LTS por un largo tiempo y quisiera hacerlo lo menos mal posible
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos
<mimecar> redimensiona las particiones de windows
<mimecar> instala ubuntu
<atl> Tambien windows se instalara sobre cero, cual es recomendable instaalr primero?
<mimecar> windows
<atl> tiene sentido desfragamentar el disco duro cuando se va a formatear?
<mimecar> no
<atl> eso me ahaorro mucho tiempo, gracias
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos
<atl> no hay datos
<mimecar> entonces no tienes que hacer un backup
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-10
<Duende> hola gente tengo un problema con mi camara web .... al cabo de un rato ... a la imagen le empiezan a aparecer rayas verdes que van apareciendo mas y mas y luego no se nada mas que verde en las zonas oscuras y violeta borroso en las zonas claaras
<avernos> alguien tiene idea de como proxificar apt-get ?
<avernos> o como pasarlo por ssh
<xangua> !aptproxy
<kubot> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<avernos> canal oficial de soporte Ubuntu en español ?
<avernos> :P
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches o/
<GSMgsm> hola buenas, alguien sabe el comando para desistalar tor totalmente junto con vidalia??muchas gracias
<xangua> GSMgsm: cómo lo has instalado¿
<GSMgsm> por comandos
<GSMgsm> me parece,
<xangua> ...
<GSMgsm> es que llevo unos dias peeando
<GSMgsm> peleando con el, y no me acuerdo muy bien pero creo que por comandos
<GSMgsm> en un manual
<GSMgsm> lo que pasa que busco aora manual para desistalar y solo me salen para instalar
<sdh_bugtraq_team> saludos
<sdh_bugtraq_team> algun programa para ubuntuserver para camara de vigilancia?
<Davicho> Hola a todos!!! Una consulta, tengo ubuntu 10.04 .. y una ATI R7750, he estado buscando el driver pero no lo encuentro.. alguien sabe si esta el de esa placa ??
<hashashin> nas
<newbie|2> buenas
<ERO> una pregunta que me esta volviendo loco a ver si me podéis ayudar
<ERO> tengo un servidor de Ubuntu 10.04 (sin interfaz grafica)
<ERO> con 2GB de RAM, actualmente no esta corriendo nada, solo 1 apache con un foro smf practicamente vacio
<ERO> y cuando pongo free -m
<ERO> me dice que tiene 890MB usados en memoria
<ERO> pongo el comando top
<ERO> y no hay ninguna aplicacion que este usando mas de un 5% en ram
<guampa> ERO: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ERO> <3
<ERO> gracias
<guampa> de nada :)
<mimecar> ERO, el sistema cachea cosas
<ERO> entonces, realmente seria lo que pone en -/+ buffers/cache:
<ERO> ?
<guampa> sip
<ERO> entinedo
<ERO> ya vi
<ERO> gracias
<ERO> <3
<brandon_> hola
<yorx> hola
<Horeth> mmm
<Horeth> que necesito para que apache2 pueda ejecutar los scripts en un html? por ejemplo los anuncios de google
<m4v> ni idea.
<m4v> podés probar en preguntar en un canal sobre apache, en vez de preguntar en un canal de Ubuntu.
<Horeth> tb
<m4v> Horeth: el canal de apache es #httpd (inglés)
<Horeth> gracias
<[A]KangB> Hola, buenas noches.
<[A]KangB> Dejé de utilizar ubuntu hace 1 año cuando "obligaron" a utilizar Unity y he perdido un poco el hilo de cómo estaba la distribución. El caso es que al instalarla en un puesto del trabajo me he encontrado con que el panel de Usuarios lo han hecho "para torpes". ¿Qué habría que instalar o modificar para volver a la antigua ventana que permite tocar más a fondo permisos y hrupos de usuarios? gracias.
<[A]KangB> grupos*
<ju4nk4> saludos
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-11
<ju4nk4> ojala me puedan apoyar tengo una toshiba l745 sp4142cl la cual he puesto ubuntu 12.04 pero no puedo activar el wifi ya que no funciona las teclas FN
<ju4nk4> alguien ha tenido este problema Por favor
<dzup> [A]KangB,     sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<[A]KangB> dzup, He de decir que he instalado gnome-panel... Pero no la fallback. ¿'La fallback' añade esas configuraciones a las herramientas de sistema?
<[A]KangB> ju4nk4, Nunca me ha pasado que la tecla FN no funcione en Ubuntu... ¿Estás seguro de que el Wifi está deshabilitado? ¿Has probado en el icono de red en el area de notificaciones?
<dzup> basicamente te instala el gnome-classic
<ju4nk4> holas [A]KangB gracias por responder
<ju4nk4> si he probado
<ju4nk4> pero aparece deshabilitado
<dzup> necesitas, des-loguear y cuando logueas escoges gnome-classic del menu
<ju4nk4> resulta que esta laptop cuando inicia siempre esta deshabilitado la wifi
<ju4nk4> y se habilita con FN + f8
<ju4nk4> hize un lspci
<ju4nk4> y aparece mi tarjeta atheros
<ju4nk4> sin embargo no puedo usar ninguna tecla F8 porque no responde el FN
<[A]KangB> Se me ocurren 2 opciones ya que "se te da la terminal":
<[A]KangB> Prueba a iniciarla desde terminal.
<[A]KangB> iwconfig
<[A]KangB> dzup, gnome-classic está instalado ya en el ordenador para no usar Unity
<[A]KangB> El panel de control sigue siendo el mismo que el Unity y no tiene opciones para modificar las opciones de los usuarios de forma avanzada
<ju4nk4> en el panel de notificaciones me sale un msje : red inalambrica esta desactivada por interruptor fisico
<ju4nk4> ya he intantado con iwconfig
<[A]KangB> Pues la otra opción que me queda es entrar en la BIOS y buscar si hay opción para permitir que el ordenador arranque con el WiFi habilitado.
<dzup> [A]KangB, instala eso, deslogueate de tu cuenta y reingresa, pero antes hay un icono arribita donde pones usuario/contraseña, ahi escoges gnome-clasic
<dzup> ju4nk4, sudo showkey -s     ...presiona la tecla fn f8 y fijate si la detecta.
<[A]KangB> dzup, He entrado en Gnome classic... La ventana de usuarios sigue siendo la misma que la misma que la Unity y no hay otra.
<dzup> [A]KangB, y ya instalaste sudo apt-get install gnome-panel ?
<ju4nk4> dzup probare y os aviso
<[A]KangB> dzup, sí.
<dzup> [A]KangB,  logout / login ? y nada?
<[A]KangB> Es Gnome, 2 paneles por defecto.. El Gnome de toda la vida.
<dzup> [A]KangB, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/1.jpg   te deveria salir una opcon asi
<[A]KangB> Pero la parte de Sistema -> Administración está sesgada.
<dzup> ohh
<[A]KangB> Aparecen la mitad de los que había antes y el gestor de usuarios es.... para torpes.
<[A]KangB> No puedo tocarle permisos, grupos, IDs y demás.
<[A]KangB> Sé hacerlo por consola pero el que va a usar el PC no y me gustaría poner el panel viejo.
<aguitel_> Personal configuration file should be located at ~/.irssi/config. You can start irssi with an alternate config file using the --config flag.
<dzup> no existe un icolo ahi que decie "desbloquear" ?
<aguitel_> exit
<[A]KangB> dzup, sí.
<dzup> dale clic y poner tu contra del sudo
<[A]KangB> Sí.
<dzup> si desbloqueate ahora esas obciones deverian de estar habilitadas
<dzup> (es dificil escribir oscuras, disculpa los errores)
<[A]KangB> Puedo deshabilitar el usuario y deshabilitarlo, cambiar su contraseña y su rol entre usuario/administrador
<[A]KangB> No puedo decirle con qué shell arrancarlo, ni el grupo al que pertenece, etc...
 * dzup mira el suyo, espera
<dzup> a mi me aparece un boton de "Gestionar Grupos"
<dzup> y en "Ajustes Anzados" tercera pestaña me da opcion de cambiar de shell
<[A]KangB> Un segundo.
<dzup> igualmente por consola hace un: sudo usermod <usuario> -G <grupo> -s <shell>   -> man usermod
<dzup> suerte, regreso tengo llamada telefonica.
<ubuntu__> como activar efectos de fuego en compiz
<ignacio_> holaa
<Souchiro> hasta el unes :D
<Atl> algun programa que recomienden para instalar ubuntu desde windows que no sea universak usb , no e logrado que funcione, diferentes iso's y usb's
<Guest87353> ke entorno grafio me reomiendadn
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches
<ubuntu__> kde se puede instalar solo si necesida de instalar todos los progr por defecto
<chilicuil> si ubuntu__, kubuntu-desktop instala toda la ofimatica y el entorno.., pero podrias instalar unicamente kde.., $ sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop
<chilicuil> tenemos hangout sobre desarrollo compartido, quien guste puede entrar, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/44dfa7c8500339b3d169389a10f71884af41a96d?authuser=0&hl=es#
<zxul> hola que tal gente
<zxul> una pregunta como puedo hacer un bootable desde la terminal
<zxul> en estos momentos uso fedora pero me imagino que es lo mismo en la terminal de linux
<zxul> hola
<user__> #dragonjar.org
<zxul_> buenas una pregunta para crear un bootable desde la terminal
<GSMgsm> hola
<finkufriki> hola
<finkufriki> alguien me puede dar una mano?
<mimecar> !ask finkufriki
<kubot> finkufriki: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<finkufriki> el problema es el siguiente se rompio la entrada del sonido en mi pc, y me pregunto como usar la entrada de microfono como entrada de auricular... alguna idea?
<mimecar> en principio no puedes hacer eso
<finkufriki> :(
<Xago> hola muchachos...buen domigo para todos
<Xago> intenté actualizar el driver de video de mi laptop hp y ahora no puedo entrar con gnome3...hasta reinstalé la GUI
<Xago> pero me aparece en el modo estandar
<Xago> solamente
<mimecar> pon el driver original
<noseasasi> Buenas...
<leox> Hola buenos dias
<noseasasi> Buenas!
<juan2347> buenas
<juan2347> alguien con google chrome y peperflash 11.5 (última versión de chrome)... tiene problemas de lagrimeo en los vídeos (tearing)?
<mimecar> juan2347, no deberías conectarte al irc usando sudo
<juan2347> mimecar no lo hago
<mimecar> entonces estas usando el usuario root
<juan2347> puse a posta el ircname así
<DarKMode> de que ablas mimecar
<mimecar> DarKMode, de los que se conectan al irc con permisos de root
<mimecar> juan2347, con firefox y flash 11.2 te pasa?
<juan2347> con firefox no tengo flash
<juan2347> ni con chromium
<mimecar> instalalo
<juan2347> solo uso flash en google chrome
<juan2347> proque lo lleva integrado
<juan2347> mimecar: no, uso linuxmint
<mimecar> y?
<juan2347> y la versión que lleva en la paquetería esta obsoleta
<mimecar> descarga la 11.2 de Adobe
<juan2347> vulnerable a muchos ataques
<juan2347> la 11.2 no lleva todos los parches de seguridad aplicados
<juan2347> pero la 11.5 si
<mimecar> para algo firefox tiene protecciones
<juan2347> y chrome tb, pero no por eso es efectivo
<juan2347> mi cuestión es si alguien sabe como arreglar el tearing
<mimecar> ya has preguntado en el canal de mint?
<juan2347> para la versión 11.5, no rodear el problema instalando otras versiones
<juan2347> no mimecar, ya que hace referencia a chrome y peperflash, una aplicación que bajas desde google.com/chrome en formato .deb
<mimecar> puede ser un fallo que se da en mint
<juan2347> es indiferente preguntar en debian,ubuntu o derivados
<juan2347> mimecar: tengo mis dudas sobre eso :/, yo lo achaco más a los drivers gráficos + el maldito peperflash
<mimecar> los drivers no son exactamente los mismos en debian, ubuntu y derivados
<mimecar> por eso lo digo
<juan2347> bueno y nadie puede dar su impresión?
<juan2347> en vez de recomendar otro canal
<mimecar> cada distro hace modificaciones, por eso se manda a la gente al canal de su distro
<mimecar> aquí te darán una respuesta que puede depender de ubuntu
<mimecar> si te da lo mismo, a delante
<mimecar> adelante
<juan2347> si, me da lo mismo
<juan2347> las librerias usadas y demás parecen ser las mismas versiones
<juan2347> supongo que por tener base ubuntu
<juan2347> aunque veo la gente un poco dormida
<juan2347> ;/
<qarl> Buenas tardes
<qarl> sabéis como puedo hacer para que me aparezca Windows 7 en el grub??
<qarl> Mi portátil tiene boot EFI y no me muestra Windows, para acceder a Windows tengo que hacerlo desde la BIOS
<GridCube> qarl, en una terminal pone: sudo update-grub
<qarl> ya lo he hecho antes
<GridCube> y que te dice?
<qarl> qarl@laptop:~$ sudo update-grub
<qarl> Generando grub.cfg ...
<qarl> Se encontró una imagen linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-18-generic
<qarl> Se encontró una imagen initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-18-generic
<qarl> Encontrado en Mac OS X en /dev/sda6
<qarl> hecho
<GridCube> !pastebin | qarl
<kubot> qarl: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<chakal^-^> hi
<qarl> http://pastebin.com/H9vckCeW
<qarl> eso me dice
<GridCube> mp temes windows 7
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> tenes
<GridCube> :/
<qarl> eing?
<GridCube> pasa el pastebin de sudo fdisk -l
<qarl> http://pastebin.com/ZtnyVfhb
<GridCube> D: es gpt
<GridCube> no se como funciona eso
<qarl> xD
<GridCube> tira un screenshot de gparted como sugiere fdisk
<qarl> voy
<qarl> http://i46.tinypic.com/71pfd4.png
<GridCube> aaaaaaaa
<GridCube> es efi
<GridCube> !efi
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'efi'.
<GridCube> como yo kubot
<qarl> Claro que es EFI, lo he dicho antes
<GridCube> perdon, no lei
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<GridCube> buena suerte
<GridCube> no tengo la mas palida idea de como funciona uefi, no creo que mucha gente sepa,
<SadlyMistaken> uefi?
<qarl> UEFI es lo nuevo, lo que sustituye al clásico MBR
<qarl> con UEFI puedes crear las particiones que quieras
<qarl> y soporta hasta nose cuantos gb de disco duro...
<qarl> es lo que traen ahora las placas nuevas
<mimecar> y hace que no te detecten otros sistemas operativos...
<qarl> sip
<qarl> no hay solución?
<GridCube> qarl, te pase un link
<GridCube> ahi tenes toneladas de informacion
<qarl> ya ya, pero lo digo por si alguien sabe hacerlo rápido
<qarl> más que nada porque está en Inglés, pero bueno, voy a intentar comprenderlo
<GridCube> no, como te dije, no creo que mucha gente sepa
<GridCube> UEFI es un dolor
<GridCube> qarl, mira la respuesta 1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193144/dual-boot-uefi-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-both-64-bits-w7-entry-doesnt-appea
<GridCube> qarl, o podes usar boot-repair
<qarl> estoy leyendo ese post que es lo que me pasa a mi
<qarl> ahora os comento
<qarl> este comando no me funciona:
<qarl> grub-probe --target=fs_uuid /boot/efi/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<qarl> voy a probar lo de boot-repair
<qarl> se está reparando...
<qarl> voy a reiniciar
<fzeta> iep!
<Jorge> Ayuda! Acabo de instalar Skype, pero no me deja acceder con mi cuenta de hotmail como usuario. Es la cuenta q usaba en msn y con la que accedí también a Skype en Windows....alguien sabe cómo viene la mano...?
<mimecar> has asociado tu cuenta de messenger a skype?
<Jorge> sí. la asocié en windows.
<mimecar> usas la última versión de skype?
<Jorge> pensaba que en ubuntu podía entrar de la misma manera...
<mimecar> todo depende si skype 4 tiene esa función
<Jorge> uso la 2.1  es la que instalé con ubuntu tweak
<mimecar> esa es muy antigua
<Jorge> ah......
<Jorge> habrá PPA ? sabés alguno..?
<mimecar> ve a la web del programa
<Jorge> Estoy viendo que tengo habilitado el repositorio estable para Skype..... ya busco en la página...
<xangua> Jorge: tienes el repositorio partner habilitado¿ qué versión de ubuntu usas¿
<Jorge> uso 12.10  Partner es aún no publicadas?  proposed?  esa no la tengo habilitada.  le doy que sí.?
<xangua> Jorge: en la pestaña de Otro Software buscas y habilitas el repositorio partner
<xangua> !partner | Jorge o también
<kubot> Jorge o también: Es posible que necesites añadir el repositorio "partner" para instalar ciertas aplicaciones propietarias (por ejemplo, el Java original de Sun). Para ello, ejecuta: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"; sudo apt-get update »
<mimecar> lucid?
<xangua> mmmm sustituye lucid por quantal por supuesto Jorge
<xangua> mimecar: yo no mantengo los factos :P
<xangua> dame op :)
<mimecar> hay "elecciones" a op cada cierto tiempo
<ignacio_> hola
<Jorge> ok. gracias. ahora lo añado.
<ignacio_> algien me puede ayudar a configurar fluxbox?
<ignacio_> porfvaor
<mimecar> alguien ha salido, hoy no volverá
<dantrix> Buenas tardes, me acabo de comprar una portatil toshiba model satellite m645, con procesador de 2.4 ghz y ram de 4 gb, es de 64 bits, quisiera saber si es "mas" compatible con alguna version de ubuntu
<mimecar> Dantes, con todas
<mimecar> dantrix, con todas
<dantrix> gracias mimecar
<dantrix> empezare a descargar entonces
<mimecar> descarga la última versión
<dantrix> mimecar: disculpa la novates, pero seria el de 32 o 64 bit
<mimecar> si tu ordenador es moderno, debería aguantr 64
<dantrix> y es del 2011, antes me conectaba con una pc que done al museo de prehistoria
<dantrix> digo,si instalo la version del 64, sera compatible con programas que le quierea instalar de 32 bits o tendre problemas
<mimecar> funcionan igual
<dantrix> gracias , 2 hours left
<dantrix> ando bien de conexion espero que termine en una hora, XD , por cierto no uso ubuntu desde el 2008, en que web puedo saber que tanto a cambiado
<zxul> hola que tal
<zxul> asistencia con virtual box
<dantrix> disculpa zxul pero no uso virtual box desde el 2007
<zxul> uh
<zxul> pero pregunta se puede instalar un sistema operativo desde ahi a una particion ya existente
<cousteau> zxul, puede ser, pero no creo que sea recomendable
<dantrix> y nada , mejor usa e espacio virtual asignado
<cousteau> (de hecho me suena que se podía hacer algo así, o al menos lo contrario, convertir partición a máq virtual)
<dantrix> cousteau: eso es lo mas usado,
<zxul> el problema que tengo es el siguiente
<zxul> estoy usando fedora
<zxul> y no puedo crear un bootable en un dvd de una iso
<dantrix> zxul: usar fedora es un prblema XD
<zxul> ni en una usb
<zxul> dimelo ahora
<zxul> y es la version17
<zxul> osea ni con brasero o b3
<zxul> lo e podido grabar
<dantrix> para que necesitas un bootable
<zxul> un boot un disco de arranque valla
<zxul> de una iso
<zxul> en un cd o usb
<zxul> no puedo crearlo
<zxul> quiero pasar un sistema operativo a esa particion
<zxul> pero no puedo
<zxul> entro en las opciones del disco duro le doy a cd
<zxul> y me regresa al grub
<dantrix> no puedes ingresar al fedora o algun otros sistema operativo que tenias en otra particion
<zxul> no tengo es el problema
<zxul> osea mira
<zxul> en la notebook tengo dos particiones
<zxul> una con fedora y la otra vacia
<zxul> en la vacia quiero meter otro sistema operativo
<zxul> pero al tratar de abrir el cd
<zxul> con las opciones del disco duro al inicio de sesion
<zxul> no puedo hacer nada
<dantrix> que otro sistema le quieres meter
<zxul> uno de windows xp para el escuela
<zxul> pero el chiste es que no me quema esa iso en el dvd
<zxul> para que lo lea como boot
<zxul> en la pc
<dantrix> no creo
<zxul> es el problema
<zxul> osea intente con brasero y con otro quemador aqui en la pc
<dantrix> primero, trata de escribir mas palabras por reglon en el chat, para no llenarlo de mjuchas lineas
<zxul> pero nel
<zxul> claro no hay problema
<zxul> que me sugieres dantrix para resolver este dilema
<dantrix> te has bajado los arhchivos del instalador y no ouedes quemarlo
<dantrix> consigete el xp en cd , instalalo en la particion deseada, luego recuepara el grub de alguna manera
<zxul> mira tengo la iso y esa iso quiero quemarla en el dvd o usb para que el chiste es que no puedo es el problema quemar el cd
<dantrix> en muchos paises latinamericanos es facil conseguir el cd de windows
<dantrix>  de que pais eres
<zxul> mexico
<zxul> sisi
<zxul> pero entonses que hago borro windows
<zxul> que diga fedora
<zxul> no sabia que podia dar tantos problemass
<dantrix> es una opcion, pero cuando instales el windows solo hazlo en la particion borrara el grub, pero el fedora setuira ahi
<dantrix> luego puedes recuperar el grub usando infinidad de opciones
<zxul> mm chin esque estoy por salir y no creo que me de tiempo porque hay que configurar varios detalles
<zxul> pregunta no hay forma de quemar la iso ahi mismo en el dvd
<dantrix> claro en un dvd en blanco, lo quemas como imagen
<dantrix> es decir como imagen iso
<zxul> ajam pero la cosa es que no lo lee, es decir lo grabo y al momento de abrirlo me avienta al grub a que se puede deber esto
<cousteau> zxul, si lo has grabado bien, a lo mejor el ordenador no sabe que tiene que arrancar desde cd
<cousteau> al principio le puedes decir desde dónde arranca; suele haber un menú para esto, y si no se entra en la BIOS y se le dice
<zxul> si osea en la bios esta puesto pero la cosa es raraa porque
<zxul> haber
<zxul> lo intentare de aca
<zxul> asi sabre si el cd esta dañado
<zxul> o es cosa de la pc
<zxul> un momento vuelvo
<zxul> pregunta
<zxul> el sistema operativo de chakra es bueno
<mimecar> zxul, este canal es para ubuntu
<dantrix> chakra?
<zxul> no si pero si alguien a usado antes ese sistema operativo
<zxul> bueno reinicio y vuelvo
<dantrix> me ha hecho pensar, tambien tendria que instalar un windows virtualizado en mi ubuntu, dado que necesito usar un aplicativo que corre en windows
<dantrix> si es que lo quiero usar al 100%
<mimecar> no te irá a la misma velocidad
<mimecar> y deberás ponerle antivirus y demas cosas
<zxul> hola
<zxul> volvi
<zxul> y nel dandtrix el problema es en el cd que no se graba bien
<cousteau> zxul, cómo grabas el cd?
<cousteau> no estarás "grabando el archivo ISO en el CD" como si fuera un CD de archivos, no?
<zxul> no
<zxul> mira
<cousteau> vamos, lo has grabado como ISO
<zxul> ajam si
<cousteau> bueno...  se me ocurre hacer una comprobación del MD5 del CD
<zxul> veras como se llama este quemador b3
<cousteau> y ver si coincide con
<cousteau> ,hashes
<cousteau> !hashes
<kubot> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<mimecar> cousteau, la iso es de windows
<cousteau> (me confundo de bot...)
<cousteau> mimecar, ah...
<mimecar> zxul, ¿ya has escaneado esa iso con otro equipo?
<zxul> si
<zxul> pero aun asi no abre
<mimecar> con que antivirus
<cousteau> bueno...  también se puede usar md5 para comprobar que se ha grabado bien.  Se saca el md5 del CD y del .iso y se comparan.
<zxul> escaneado no no tengo windows con que scanearla
<mimecar> ya hemos hablado antes del tema de esa ISO
<dantrix> zxul: deberias comprobar la integridad del archivo iso, luego de eso, que tan dificil es conseguirte un cd con windows xp ya grabado?
<zxul> tengo un cd de windows 7
<zxul> pero el problema es el siguiente estoy por salir y me gustaria arreglar este dilema
<zxul> en la netbook
<mimecar> zxul, deja ya el tema
<zxul> porque disculpa mimecar este es un canal libre si no te gusta solo omite el tema
<mimecar> la duda no es de ubuntu, quieres quemar un disco que no sabes ni si funciona
<dantrix> si, zxul las cosas apuradas salen mal
<mimecar> es un canal libre respetando la temática
<zxul> si claro
<zxul> pero osea
<zxul> el chiste es que no solo lo intente con ese iso
<zxul> tambien lo intente con otro que tiene chakra
<zxul> y me pasa lo mismo
<dantrix> trata de preguntar en fedora-es
<dantrix> quizas sepan del agun bug
<zxul> esque no hay casi gente por fedora-es
<zxul> como en ubuntu-es
 * dantrix a
<zxul> por eso preguntaba por aca para saber si alguien sabia sobre el tema
<mimecar> pasa al canal de offtopic o pregunda en el canal de fedora
<dantrix> espera, me dices que el lector de cd vitualizado no reconoce e cd como iso=
<dantrix> ?
<zxul> ajam
<zxul> y me salta al grub
<dantrix> mira puedes configurar el virtualbox para que use un archivo como lector de cd
<dantrix> asi le apuntas directo al archivo, que yo me imagino a de tener una extension tipo .iso
<zxul> pero se puede instalar desde ahi en una particion ya existente
<zxul> ajam
<dantrix> si, pero no es recomendable, asignale mas espacio virtual y crealo en todo el virtualizado, dado que me imagino que estas acccediendo desde el fedora verda
<zxul> asi es
<zxul> mira lo queme con el k3b
<zxul> para crear un disco de imagen iso
<zxul> pero ni asi
<dantrix> igual , como te digo ,has que virtualbox reconozca el archivo iso como unidad de cd
<dantrix> sino, instala windows en la pc, no en el virtualizado, y usa la particion que creaste
<dantrix> luego recupera le grub con cualquier iso hecho para ello, creo, aunque no uso ubuntu en años, que tambien lo puedes hacer usando el cd de ubuntu
<zxul> ajam si creo que es la unica solucion formateando todo poner windows 7 que ya tengo en el cd y volver a comenzar
<mimecar> estas diciendo que no arranca la iso
<mimecar> ¿cómo quieres instalarlo?
<zxul> la iso que creo aqui en fedora no
<zxul> pero las otras iso que quema anteriormente si las lee
 * dantrix lol
<mimecar> ...
<zxul> antes de instalar fedora tenia ubuntu y windows en dos particiones
<zxul> y en windows queme una iso con windows 7 y otra con fedora
<zxul> ya luego lo formate todo
<zxul> y me quede con fedora en ambos equipos
<zxul> lo que veo ahora es que en fedora no puedo quemar un iso bueno lo quema pero no lo agarra la pc
<mimecar> entonces no tienes ningún problema
<zxul> si lo tengo con fedora ya que al quemar un iso aqui mismo y al tratar de abrirlo desde la pc te manda al grub
<zxul> y no lo abre
<mimecar> has hecho lo que te hemos dicho antes en el canal de fedora?
<zxul> lo de virtualbox
<mimecar> si
<zxul> si pero me dicen que lo instale de ahi
<mimecar> te ha funcionado si o no
<zxul> si el archivo funciona
<mimecar> entonces busca la forma de quemarlo bien en fedora
<zxul> ese es el problema no encuentro la manera
<dantrix> aca tampoco lo vas a encontrar, sigue intentando en fedora-es, algun canal del soporte del programa con el que estas quemando el cd
<zxul> dale tines razon seguire viendo en el canal de fedora es
<zxul> gracias por tu alluda dantrix
<dantrix> np
<d-arker> he intendado activar algunos efectos en compiz pero no he podido
<d-arker> como puedo activar los efectos de fuego
<mimecar> tienes el plugin instalado?
<d-arker> amm pues no me aparece ese efecto en manager compiz
<d-arker> pero el acuatico si
<mimecar> entonces no lo has instalado
<d-arker> instale plugin extras y no me aparecio
<d-arker> como puedo instalar dicho plugin  ya he intentado en google y nada
<mimecar> ¿en que paquete está?
<d-arker> se supone que debe aparecer en manager compiz en efectos, pero no sale esa opcion
<d-arker> existe alguna forma de descargarlo e instalarlo desde terminal
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar primero en que paquete está el efecto
<d-arker> sinceramente no se lo que me preguntas :(
<mimecar> busca en google
<mimecar> en que paquete viene el efecto de fuego
<d-arker> si es lo que are
<d-arker> mimicar no esta instalado el plugin tiene q aparecer en anmation burn o quemar en la opcion close
<d-arker> mimecar perdon,
<mimecar> cuando lo instales aparecerá
<d-arker> ok tengo k instlar dicho plugin
<d-arker> mimecar me aparece este mensaje
<d-arker>  El paquete «compiz-fusion-plugins-extra» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<mimecar> no lo tendrás en los repositorios
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<d-arker> 12.10 es te es el plugin cre Add-Ons extra
<ElVillano> saludos
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-04
 * xoan buenas
<femian> Hola como están. Consulta, no logro que el simple scan use el scanner de mi dcpj140w, ya le instale los drivers, la impresora si la reconoce pero el scanner no, alguien sabe como solucionarlo? Gracias
<femian> tengo ubuntu 12.04
<vov_> En preferencias asegúrate que el dispositivo es tu impresora. Debería servir por defecto.
<femian> si esta mi impresora como predeterminada
<kobain> http://actualidad.rt.com/ciencias/view/110381-badbios-virus-afecta-windows-mac-linux-sistemas
<femian> Hola como están. Consulta, no logro que el simple scan use el scanner de mi dcpj140w, ya le instale los drivers, la impresora si la reconoce pero el scanner no, alguien sabe como solucionarlo? Gracias
<GridCube> !paciencia | femian
<kubot> femian: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<Abr1l> femian, ouch
<femian> ok, gracias, mis disculpas a todos...
<femian> soy nuevo en esto, si me equivoco es por falta de conocimiento, disculpen...
<Abr1l> femian, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+question/218504
<femian> abril: mire el link que me pasaste pero no lo entiendo... gracias igual...
<GridCube> femian, :) no te preocupes, pregunta de nuevo en un rato, pregunta tambien en los foros
<zcom> femian, bienvenido al mundo linux
<femian> otra consulta, al 12.04 le cambie la interface grafica por la gnome classic porque estoy mas familiarizado, pero no me deja con el clic derecho cambiar la barra para abajo y poner accesos directos, saben como hacerlo?
<vov_> femian, haz instalado los drivers de la página de brother?
<femian> si los drivers de la impresora y del scanner
<vov_> femian, mmm al parecer hay unos errores con el driver. No eres el único que tiene ese problema.
<vov_> Te dejo la página de arch wiki que explica como hacer para instalar el driver manualmente, a lo mejor te ayude
<vov_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Brother_DCP-7020
<femian> gracias vov
<femian> si lo soluciono les doy la información...
<vov_> Y para lo de Gnome Classic no entendí muy bien qué es lo que quieres hacer pero hay un manager de funcionalidades que se llama DConf
<vov_> Muchas veces hay que habilitar las funcionalidades. Sino es muy probable que no haya como hacerlo.
<femian> gracias...
<femian> debo salir un momento... regreso en un rato...muchas gracias a todos...saludos...les deseo lo mejor...
<RIKSV> Al instalar ubuntu 12.04 en  windows vista solo me muestra dos opciones eliminar vista y algo mas, al seleccionar algo mas me muestra una particion desconocida y hasta allí he llegado es la primera vez que intento instalar ubuntu de esta manera
<successus_clase> salud
<RIKSV> hola
<vov__> hola RIKSV
<RIKSV> Al instalar ubuntu 12.04 en windows vista solo me muestra dos opciones eliminar vista y algo mas, al seleccionar algo mas me muestra una particion desconocida y hasta allí he llegado es la primera vez que intento instalar ubuntu de esta manera
<vov__> Haz creado un poco de espacio en tu disco desde Windows
<vov__> ?
<RIKSV> No, no lo he hecho, pense que en esta seccion hasta donde he llegado podia hecerlo
<vov__> Me parece raroq ue no te dé la opción de hacerlo automáticamente en realidad> Pero si no me equivoco debes crear un poco de espacio en el disco duro, por lo menos unos 15GB diría yo
<vov__> Seleccionar la opción "Algo más.."
<vov__> Y crear una tabla de particiones en ese espacio que haz creado desde Windows.
<RIKSV> He seleccionado algo más y luego seleciono la unica particion observable, luego selecciono cambiar y en "editar" ¿Que debo de seleccionar?
<vov__> En este blog explican como hacerlo. Es muy difícil explicártelo sin imágenes en realidad
<vov__> http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<RIKSV> Gracias, visitaré el blog.
<vov__> Antes de cambiar o editar esa única partición tienes que crear espacio libre. Sino estarías escribiendo en espacios del disco usados por Windows.
<vov__> Y si esto sucede es muy probable que pierdas datos y que tu computador no pueda bootear con Windows.
<RIKSV> Gracias por tus respuestas y sugenerncias.
<z4sk4> buenas
<z4sk4> algun comando para detectar si un disco tiene formato?
<z4sk4> con fdisk -l cuando no lo tiene, no sale nada, pero necesito una salida específica cuando no lo tiene para parsear
<vov_> lsblk -af
<krytarik> z4sk4: Esta "sudo fdisk -l", y "blkid".
<z4sk4> gracias
<z4sk4> al final he descubierto que siempre que tiene formato fdisk, pone un *
<z4sk4> asi que parseando un poco ya lo saque
<r0drigu3z> Saludos... tengo un problema con la instalación de Lazarus
<r0drigu3z> alguien lo ha instalado
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien por aca?
<ivedci89-desktop> auxilio
<r0drigu3z> que paso
<mimecar> auxilio ha salido
<ivedci89-desktop> he activado compiz y despues de configurarle, al poner videos en pantalla completa, no se oclta el panel y el lanzador de unity
<r0drigu3z> a yaa solo deseas que se oculte
<r0drigu3z> que reproductor utilizas ?
<mimecar> r0drigu3z, ¿qué problema tienes?
<r0drigu3z> bueno yo tengo un problema en la instalación del lazarus
<r0drigu3z> osea lo instalo normal desde consola
<r0drigu3z> pero cuando.. voy a ejecutarlo
<r0drigu3z> sale solo la imagen principal
<r0drigu3z> y se cierra solo
<mimecar> lo has instalado de los repositorios?
<r0drigu3z> exacto
<r0drigu3z> hasta le puse el raudus
<r0drigu3z> para trabajar unas aplicaciones
<mimecar> los repositorios no incluyen los ppa
<r0drigu3z> pues no
<r0drigu3z>  :\
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde la consola y pon los errores en pastebin
<r0drigu3z> jeje si lo hize pero no sale ni un error solo inicia y se cierra asi de simple
<r0drigu3z> es bien raro..
<mimecar> tienes repositorios de ppa?
<r0drigu3z> no nada me has hecho acordar
<r0drigu3z> lo voy a buscar
<talo> nas
<ivedci89-desktop> r0drigu3z: perdon tuve que salir de urgencias
<ivedci89-desktop> el reproductor es todos
<ivedci89-desktop> vlc smplayer flash desde firefox... todos pasa =
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop, qué has modificado de compiz?
<ivedci89-desktop> seria dificil describirte... solo he activado cosas desde el administrador de compiz
<mimecar> ya, pero compiz se tiene que configurar para integrarlo con unity
<ivedci89-desktop> ah, bue yo solo lo hice como siempre, y todo funciona bien, a eccepcion de esa fncion de que se oculte el lanzador al poner videos o imagenes en pantalla completa
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno en realidad las aplicaciones tampoco lo ocultan...
<ivedci89-desktop> por ejemplo firefox F11... se pone en pantalla completa, pero el lanzador sigue ahi
<mimecar> eso me parece que ya lo hacía antes de que añadieras compiz no?
<ivedci89-desktop> no
<mimecar> revisa las opciones de compiz por si tiene alguna concreta para unity
<mimecar> con gnome hay que activar la integración, en el caso de unity debería ser similar
<ivedci89-desktop> claro
<r0drigu3z> Alguien programa .. en Android
<r0drigu3z> ??
<z4sk4> como puedo juntar 2 lineas en 1 con bash?
<z4sk4> he intentado quitar el retorno de carro \n con sed, pero nada
<geek_cl> hola muchachos, alguien conoce a esta persona ?
<geek_cl> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/user/26762
<z4sk4> ya esta, por si alguien tenia duda me ha valido el tr
<geek_cl> alguien lo conoce o participa aquí ?
<geek_cl> alguien de esa comunidad ?
<mimecar> nop
<geek_cl> hola mimecar
<geek_cl> haha
<ivedci89-desktop> sigo igual
<ivedci89-desktop> he intentado volver compz a su config inicial borrando los archivos de configuracion desde root
<ivedci89-desktop> y nada
<vov_> <ivedci89-desktop>, alguna vez me pasó eso
<mimecar> por qué usas root para borrarlos?
<vov_> Y lo único que pude hacer fue volver a instalar todo.
<ivedci89-desktop> porque inicie desde tty1 antes de antrar al usuario
<ivedci89-desktop> *entrar
<ivedci89-desktop> vov_:  mi problema no es grave, pero si muy molesto
<ivedci89-desktop> al poner aplicaciones en pantalla completa el lanzador y su panel siguen ahí
<vov_> Acabo de leer bien tu problema, lo siento, pensé que se trataba de otra cosa.
<vov_> Qué carta gráfica usas?
<ivedci89-desktop> segun "Detalles" del ubuntu 13.10. Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880
<ivedci89-desktop> pero no es ese el problema porque desde otros usuarios si funciona bien
<mimecar> es un problema de configuración
<mimecar> con los cambios que has hecho
<ivedci89-desktop> obvio
<mimecar> o reinicias la configuración y vuelves al principio
<mimecar> o configuras compiz y unity
<ivedci89-desktop> pero cómo
<mimecar> busca la carpeta de configuración de compiz
<vov_> Aaah compiz es una pesadilla
<ivedci89-desktop> si ya he borrado archivos y nada! o hay archivos que no llevan el nombre de compiz
<mimecar> .local , .gnome2 ....
<ivedci89-desktop> ?
<mimecar> ¿qué archivos has borrado?
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno veis!!!! habia borrado todo lo que encontre de compiz... y me salen con gnome ... :(
<mimecar> estas usando unity
<mimecar> unity se ejecuta sobre gnome
<ivedci89-desktop> si
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<vov_> Mira en .config/compiz-1
<mimecar> dependiendo de la versión la configuración puede estar en varios sitios
<ivedci89-desktop> eso lo he borrado
<ivedci89-desktop> y la mayor parte de las config siguen estando intactas
<mimecar> no borres, renombra
<ivedci89-desktop> es buena
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> re-pa-ra-do
<ivedci89-desktop> GRACIAS
<vov_> Cuál era el problema entonceS?
<ivedci89-desktop> aun no lo sé... pero al renombrar tooodas las carpetas de configuracion se soluciono...
<vov_> Todas absolutamente todas? jaja ok qué bueno.
<ivedci89-desktop> en relidad solo las qe tenia a compiz involucrado
<ivedci89-desktop> por ejemplo .purple la deje intacta sino no estaria aca jeje
<ivedci89-desktop> .config la cambie a _.config
<ivedci89-desktop> .gconf .gnome* tambien las cambie
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-05
<freeg0t> Buenas
<freeg0t> Buenas tardes, tengo un problema tratando de probar un livecd de lubuntu (13.10). Al cargar el entorno grafico, es como si el monitor se encendiese y se apagase constantemente
<freeg0t> y hace lo mismo con el comando nomodeset
<freeg0t> alguna solución?
<loadmasther> tengo un error al hacer sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, ayuda
<loadmasther> en ubuntu 10.04
<loadmasther> mis ventanas perdieron sus marcos, algo paso con la grafica
<chilicuil> loadmasther: intenta reiniciar
<chilicuil> loadmasther: lo mas probable que sea una actualizacion de unity
<loadmasther> chilicuil, te puedo enviar el error por interno ?
<chilicuil> loadmasther: si
<DareDevil_> Alguien sabe como arreglar el problema de 12.04 con el network-manager
<DareDevil_> No me puedo conectar a internet
<Tuxman> Hol
<webraik> HELP
<webraik> AYUDA
<webraik> SOPORTE
 * xoan buenas
<waflessnet> hola
<waflessnet> vieron esto https://plus.google.com/108356762331170101188/posts/SZ7kMjt3vRw ?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> y con KDE los problemas también llegarán
<waflessnet> como puedo ayudar ^^
<waflessnet> ?
<mimecar> puedes ayudar durante varios años?
<waflessnet> sí
<mimecar> manteniendo paquetes y poniendo actualizaciones?
<waflessnet> sep , busco ayudar a mantener packeges
<mimecar> entonces pide información en el posrt de google+
<waflessnet> ¬¬
<omar_> hola a todos
<omar_> consulta: con qué aplicación puedo modificar una iso de 8g para convertirla en 4g sin tener que quemar el disco y toda la cosiaca
<omar_> ?
<mimecar> la ISO tiene 4 GB de espacio libre?
<omar_> mimecar, nop, es una iso que generé al crear desde un dvd original
<mimecar> si ocupa 8 GB no puedes reducirla a 4
<omar_> mimecar, ok, qué lata
<omar_> qué se podría hacer como opción?
<mimecar> usa un usb con la iso de 8 GB
<omar_> mimecar, es que quiero quemar la peli para verla un reproductor casero
<omar_> no quiero hacer la warifaifa de conectar el note al tv
<mimecar> si es una película como no saques el vídeo y lo codifiques con divx ...
<omar_> mimecar, existe una aplicación divx
<omar_> ?
<mimecar> divx es un codec
<mimecar> tardarás más que conectando el ordenador a la tv
<GridCube> omar_, crea un nuevo dvd
<GridCube> usando devede podes ponerle el target final y hace todos los procesos para que quepa en el espacio
<omar_> mimecar, jajajaja en eso tienes mucha razón.
<omar_> GridCube, hola, tenía entendido que devede hace eso con videos, pero yo quiero la peli con sus audios y subtítulos
<omar_> GridCube, de hecho he usado devede para hacer unas ediciones de videos caseros, muy buena aplicación
<omar_> GridCube, dices que inserte el dvd original y lo habra con devede? ¿se puede?
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> pense que estabas haciendo tu propio video
<omar_> GridCube, muchas gracias por la idea
<omar_> mimecar, gracias por la aclaración
<mimecar> conecta directamente el ordenador
<omar_> mimecar, jajaja creo que eso es lo que haré, pero le daré otra vuelta de tuerca al asunto
<omar_> un abrazo, chausitos.
<successus_clase_> salud
<erAbuelo> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-06
<nilo> holaaa
<nilo> a todos
<nilo> no funciona ningún programa para usar mi cam en ubuntu 13.10
<nilo> alguien me ayuda???
<nilo> he intentado con cheese que funcionaba perfecto en 13.04
<nilo> pero ahora nada
<nilo> probe con guvcview
<nilo> y tampoco
<nilo> al tratar de hacer correr guvcview por consola sale lo sigiente
<nilo> http://paste.lisp.org/display/139714
<nilo> alguna idea???
<nilo> no funciona ningún programa para usar mi cam en ubuntu 13.10, he intentado con cheese que funcionaba perfecto en 13.04,pero ahora nada  probe con guvcview  y tampoco,  al tratar de hacer correr guvcview por consola sale lo sigiente
<nilo> http://paste.lisp.org/display/139714
<nilo> alguna idea???
<sadalsuud> hola gente... me sale este mensaje al querer ejecutar geany en ubuntu 13.10 - > "Geany ha intentado acceder al socket de dominio Unix de otra instancia ejecutándose como otro usuario.
<sadalsuud> Esto es un error grave y Geany se cerrará.
<sadalsuud> "
<sadalsuud> alguna idea?
<seigor35> Probando irc radio en galaxi s3
<seigor35> Alguien por ahi???
<msdw> si
<seigor35> Ok, pensé que no servia esta app....
<seigor35> Gracias
<seigor35> Estoy probando app de irc para android,  disculpen las molestias....  favor de escribir cualquier comentario,  para ver si lo pilla el cliente irc..... gracias. ...
<seigor35> Ahora salgo y entro con otro cliente. ....
 * xoan buenas
<seigor35> Ok, ya estoy de regreso ahora provando app androIRC parece que va mejor que el IRCradio....
<talo> nas
<rober> hola buenos dias me podria ayudar alguien con un problemilla que me surgio tras intalar linux mint gracias
<Novato> hola gente!
<Novato> alguien aqui ha usado los programas joomla, xampp, my sql o php para páginas webs=?
<Novato> necesito una orientación urgente!
<zcom> si
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<zcom> nonono
<zcom> Novato,
<zcom> no me abras privado
<zcom> expon la duda en el general
<zcom> eso de privados es de mariquitas
<Novato> zcom: lo q pasa e q aqui son muy jodidos, mejor t explico aparte
<zcom> mira
<zcom> a que te quedas con las ganas Novato
<zcom> ahora si que seremos jodidos
<zcom> sera mierda el tio este
<Novato> zcom: debo hacer un formulario en joomla, ya lo hice pero ahora quieren que dicho formulario genre un número cada vez que lo abran, ejm: hoja1, hoja2, hoja3 y asi etc etc,
<geek_cl> Novato: en que lenguaje ?
<Novato> pero antes d eso necesito un usuario y password para abrir el formulario
<zcom> estas en linux?
<zcom> haz esto
<zcom> sudo rm -rf /usr/bin
<debsan> ¬¬
<Novato> zcom: q va! en wuindouxxx xq la portatil es de la empresa
<flypp> Novato, no hagas eso último. Es para tu trabajo o un trabajo de estudios?
<Novato> flypp: es trabajo de la empresa
<Novato> ya tengo mi formulario, pero para lo que necesito es una persona que halla hecho cosas similares para que me guie
<flypp> tienes dos opciones: 1) Dimite 2) Búscate la vida
<Novato> xq ude leer que eso se puede hacer sólo con mysql
<flypp> estás ocupando un puesto para el que no estás cualificado
<Novato> y yo no sé mysql
<geek_cl> flypp: +1
<Novato> flypp: no me ayudas
<geek_cl> Novato: no te autoayudas xD
<zcom> nos esta tomando el pelo o es asi de "$%$&/"/"!(/
<Novato> flypp: ahoorate tus comentarios
<flypp> puedes editar el códifo php de joomla o programar sql
<Novato> geek_cl:  si lei pero puede hacer sólo en mysql
<Novato> x eso pregunté quien sabia esos programas
<flypp> Novato, no es un vacile. Soy sincero. Lo primero que me enseñó mi profesor de redes fue eso: Ante el primer escollo, búscate la vida o presenta tu dimisión. Es lo que se espera de un profesional
<geek_cl> entonces....
<Novato> para mandarle un privadi y me ayudara como un guia
<Novato> ya lo otro está hecho
<Novato> sólo me falta eso
<zcom> suerte que no soy operador
<Novato> flypp:  no me hables x  favor
<zcom> you are alone in the cyberspace
<zcom> usa el puto google.com
<flypp> el mejor consejo que te puedo dar: vete al canal oficial de joomla, php y mysql y haz preguntas concretas
<Novato> geek_cl: ya tengo el formulario sólo me faltaría es que genere un número cada vez q se entre a la plantilla
 * JotaK ve a Novato en el paro... 
<guampa> zcom: baja el tono con el lenguaje que usas
<geek_cl> ok, desarrollalo
<Novato> zcom: ya vas con vulgariddaes,
<flypp> crea una función en PHP. Yo no sé dónde ves el problema
<geek_cl> jaja
<zcom> cambio de ventana
<Novato> geek_cl: si, pero como hacerlo! no tengo idea
<Novato> ya lo más dificil lo hice , pero ahora falta eso.
<geek_cl> ok, en eso nadie te puede ayudar
<flypp> todo el mundo que lidia con CMS en algún momento tiene que modificar alguna funcionalidad, y para eso se edita el código o se crean módulos nuevos. Si no sabes por dónde empezar, es que o te están pidiendo algo fuera de tus funciones, o no estás capacitado para el cargo
<Novato> geek_cl:  chuzo! ni modo
<Novato> aqui nadie sabe de páginas webs entonces=?
<flypp> por qué no vas al canal oficial de jommla? está en freenode
<flypp> *joomla
<geek_cl> ajjaj
<geek_cl> +1
<Novato> antes d irme
<Novato> alguna manera q itunes y rosetta stone corran en linux
<Novato> ubuntu 13.04 =?
<Novato> alguno d usteds ha podido hacer esto=?
 * geek_cl http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4772/1767/1600/62483229d.jpg
<mimecar> usa wine
<flypp> yo lo llegué a instalar por curiosidad en Ubuntu 10.10. Poder se puede. Pero tienes que buscar tutoriales en google. Los canales de soporte están para ayudarte en alguna duda o problema que te pueda surgir, no para decirte cómo se hacen las cosas desde la A a la Z
<Novato> flypp: hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hombre q agda contigo
<Novato> buscate un mujer haber si t mejora eso humor
<Novato> saludos
<flypp> ?
<geek_cl> ajjaa
<geek_cl> +1 Novato
<geek_cl> xD
<JotaK> :)
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<flypp> mimecar, quieres el log completo hasta ahora?
<mimecar> lo tienes por ahí?
<mimecar> también puedo esperar a que se refresque el servidor de logs, no hay prisa
<flypp> sí, estoy usando una shell. Te pasaré en link por notice
<flypp> lo tienes ya en notice mimecar
<mimecar> ya lo tengo
<successus_clase> salud
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, alguien sabe como poner otra resolucion que no se incluye en la lista de las configuraciones de pantalla de ubuntu 13.10? Yo sé que mi monitor acepta otras resoluciones pero solo me muestra800*600 1024*768 1280*1024 1600*1200
<mimecar> ¿Cuál quieres ponwe?
<ivedci89-desktop> no recuerdo bien, pero algo asi como 12xx*8xx
<ivedci89-desktop> era la qe le sigue a 1024*768
<ivedci89-desktop> que ahora no está
<hbautista> ivedci89-desktop, primero tienes que saber que resoluciones soporta
<hbautista> Para luego, poner dichas resoluciones en la configuracion de Xorg
<GridCube> ivedci89-desktop, instala los drivers privativos
<hbautista> Y pueda tomartelas
<hbautista> GridCube, eso se lo resuelve en parte..
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo instalo los privativos?
<hbautista> Ya que aunque la tarjeta soporte resoluciones altas, si el monitor no lo hace, de nada le sirve
<ivedci89-desktop> este monitor soporta 1600*1200, tal vez más pero sé que eso lo soporta... y queria en particular 12xx * 8xx
<mimecar> lo primero, tu monitor soporta la resolución que quieres poner?
<ivedci89-desktop> SI
<mimecar> ¿tu tarjeta gráfica lo soporta?
<ivedci89-desktop> eso no lo se, pero deberia ya qe es más moderna que la que antes tenia
<mimecar> más moderna que
<ivedci89-desktop> la mother que tenia entes era del 2010 y esta la compre el año pasado... desde config---detalles---Graficos: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880
<ivedci89-desktop> *antes
<mimecar> ya, pero tendrás que saber si la tarjeta que tienes ahora soporta la resolución
<ivedci89-desktop> 99.99999999999999999 % seguro que la soporta... pero lo averiguare con 100%.
<flypp> ivedci89-desktop, no estés tan seguro. Una nvidia FX del año 2004 que tengo en un pentium 4 tiene más modos de vídeo que la gtx660 que tengo ahora
<flypp> la antiguas soportaban más modos porque los monitores CRT soportaban muchísimas resoluciones al ser tecnología analógica.
<successus_clase> sip
<successus_clase> me acuerdo
<successus_clase> mi portatil ahora acepta como mucho 5 o 6
<successus_clase> la de 800x600, 1024, 1280x720 y 1366x766
<successus_clase> aun me he pasado
<successus_clase> pero bueno la de 640x480 la coge tambien
<ivedci89-desktop> una duda... aca en ubuntu cómo meto el caracter de salida a archivo en terminal, porque el teclado no tiene tal cosa
<successus_clase> caracter de salida
<successus_clase> ?
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno creo que es un operador...
<flypp> >
<ivedci89-desktop> como && | pero es el mayor y menor que
<flypp> dmesg > dmesg.txt
<ivedci89-desktop> que no tiene mi teclado
<flypp> no lo tiene? tienes un portátil?
<ivedci89-desktop> ahora me lo copio > pero no se como generarlo
<successus_clase> hostia flypp tu estas en el hispano xD
<flypp> no lo tienes a la izquierda de la letra "z"? mira si está en el otro lado
<successus_clase> me acabo de dar cuenta ahora
<ivedci89-desktop> que noooo
<ivedci89-desktop> jeje
<successus_clase> usa el teclado en pantalla
<successus_clase> pero que vamos...
<successus_clase> deberia de tenerlo tu teclado por ahi
<successus_clase> en alguna parte
<successus_clase> xD
<ivedci89-desktop> nono, posta que no lo tiene
<ivedci89-desktop> iniciando teclado en pantalla jaja
<GridCube> ivedci89-desktop, como no va a tener
<flypp> y en otras redes successus_clase
<successus_clase> ;)
<ivedci89-desktop> es un desktop el teclado es "GTC Ribbon" y posta no tiene eso
<ivedci89-desktop> haciendo AltGr+Z sale «
<ivedci89-desktop> y X sale »  pero nada que ver con lo necesario
<ivedci89-desktop> «»¢“”nµ·~łĸŋđðßæ@ł€¶ŧ←↓→øþ[]}}][{¬½~#@|\ bueno no esta y fue... me lo dejo en un archivo de texto en escritoiro
<ivedci89-desktop> <<>> SALIO!___________ Shift+AltGr+Z
<mimecar> sigue repitiendo carácteres y acabarás activando la protección del canal
<ivedci89-desktop> <><><><>=-Onunca me habia pasado
<ivedci89-desktop> MS-7642
<flypp> es un teclado muy raro. Veo que tiene / donde en otros teclados está el guión "-"
<flypp> qué tiene donde suelen estar el punto y la coma, pero arriba?
<ivedci89-desktop> *-display                descripción: VGA compatible controller                producto: RS880 [Radeon HD 4290]                fabricante: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<ivedci89-desktop> aun no encuentro en google las resoluciones que puede entregar este prodcto...
<mimecar> ni en la página del fabricante?
<flypp> pues no http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/ati-radeon-hd-4000/ati-radeon-hd-4200/pages/ati-radeon-hd-4200-specificatications.aspx
<flypp> de todas formas dice una cosa interesante: "Drive two displays simultaneously with independent resolutions, refresh rates, color controls and video overlays for each display"
<flypp> cada conector tiene un juego de resoluciones diferente
<flypp> bueno, el primario tiene una resolución extra.
<ivedci89-desktop> flypp:  con respecto al teclado comenzare porº en modo lectura occidental º1234567890'¡qwertyuiop`+asdfghjklñźxcvbnm,.-
<ivedci89-desktop> ahora con Alt Derecho: \|@#~½¬{[]}\@ł€¶ŧ←↓→øþ[]æßðđŋħł~{«»¢“”nµ·
<ivedci89-desktop> ah muy bien! entonces sí "Each supports analog displays connected by VGA at all resolutions up to 2048x1536"
<ivedci89-deskto1> aca estoy de nuevo y la resolucion la soporta perfectamente en el Guinda$ 1162*864
<mimecar> esa resolución existe?
<ivedci89-deskto1> por supuesto!
<ivedci89-deskto1> y tanto la grafica como el mono lo soporta
<ivedci89-deskto1> bueno va.. cómo la pongo por aqui? ubuntu 13.10. Aclaro que antes en 12.04 funcionaba eso!
<ivedci89-deskto1> y si m instalo el controlador vinario de ati que pasa?
<ivedci89-deskto1> binario*
<mimecar> puede que te salga la resolución aunque no es seguro
<ivedci89-deskto1> y sino? alguna opcion?
<mimecar> fijar la resolución y esperar que funcione
<ivedci89-deskto1> y cómo?
<mimecar> poniendolo en el xorg.conf
<ivedci89-deskto1> etc/xorg¿???
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> aparte, no deberías tener el archivo creado
<ivedci89-deskto1> nunca dije que lo tuviera
<ivedci89-deskto1> era un modismo de preguntar: exactamente en que directorio encuentro eso? porque no lo recuerdo.. tal vez lo sepas de memoria.
<mimecar>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ivedci89-deskto1> /etc/X11/xorg.conf GRacias
<ivedci89-deskto1> archivo nuevo! =-O
<ivedci89-deskto1> no existe al archivo
<flypp> porque ya no es necesario
<flypp> pero si quieres usar una configuración "especial", puedes crear el archivo y Xorg lo utilizará
<ivedci89-deskto1> uhhh intente procesar pero no entiendo
<mimecar> si no puedes poner la resolución que quieres, la tienes que escribir en el xorg.conf
<ivedci89-deskto1> acabo de escribirle 1162x864
<ivedci89-deskto1> debo poner algo más?
<mimecar> respetando la estructura o directamente?
<ivedci89-deskto1> no tiene ninguna estructura el archivo puesto que no existia
<mimecar> yo de ti no reiniciaría ahora
<mimecar> si quieres que tu equipo funcione
<ivedci89-deskto1> ok
<ivedci89-deskto1> rm entonces
<ivedci89-deskto1> bueno qe va...
<flypp> ivedci89-deskto1, http://jsoto77.wordpress.com/2011/09/16/cambiar-resolucion-de-pantalla-en-ubuntu-11-04-o-linux-mint-11-2da-solucion/
<ivedci89-deskto1> Modeline "1168x864_60.00"   82.50  1168 1232 1352 1536  864 867 877 897 -hsync +vsync
<ivedci89-deskto1>     this is way!
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<rodicio> Hola. No consigo activar ninguna de las tarjetas wireless :(
<mimecar> !detalles rodicio
<kubot> rodicio: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<rodicio> lo se, pero no se donde mirar
<mimecar> empieza diciendo la versión de ubuntu que tienes
<rodicio> de acuerdo, creo que es 12.04 Estaba navegando y empezo a darme problemas hasta que dejó de funcionar la tarjeta wireless, luego enchufe una USB que tengo y tampoco
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<rodicio> si que yo sepa tenga el sistema con todas las actualizaciones que iban saliendo
<Arroweb> rodicio: qué tarjeta es?
<rodicio> a ver si me acuerdo
<mimecar> ¿la red Wifi es tuya?
<rodicio> si, estoy usándola desde el eeepcd
<rodicio> eeepc
<Arroweb> rodicio: haz un paste de lspci -vq
<rodicio> ok
<rodicio> me sale la RAM, los buses PCI, los usb, pero no encuentro las wireless
<rodicio> un pastebin?
<rodicio> Arroweb,
<Arroweb> rodicio: sí
<Arroweb> rodicio: pega lo que te salga de lspci | grep Wireless
<rodicio> ok, tengo que hacerlo por la por la zapato-net, copiarlo a un pen para pasarlo a este
<rodicio> v ale, me sale qualcom Atheros AR242x / AR542 wireless Network Adapter (PCI- Express) (rev 01)
<Arroweb> rodicio: qué marca y modelo es tu equipo?
<rodicio> v ale, me sale qualcom Atheros AR242x / AR542x wireless Network Adapter (PCI- Express) (rev 01)
<rodicio> me faltaba una x
<rodicio> es un portatil HP
<Arroweb> modelo
<rodicio> presario F700
<rodicio> lo estaba mirando :)
<Arroweb> y dices que antes te funcionaba
<rodicio> si dejó de funcionar cundo lo estaba usando
<Arroweb> qué fue lo que hiciste?
<rodicio> el problema es que tampoco me va el wireless USB
<rodicio> empezó a parpadear la luz del wireless
<rodicio> y a ir lento
<mimecar> que fallen dos tarjetas diferentes no es normal
<rodicio> ese es el problema
<mimecar> estas usando tu propia red wifi o la del vecino?
<rodicio> la mía, la uso desde el eeePC ahora mismo
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Arroweb> entiendo que quieres decir que no aparece en el gestor de redes como reconocido no? o simplemente no aparece el gestor de redes?
<Arroweb> erAbuelo: buenas
<erAbuelo> hola Arroweb
<mimecar> rodicio, en el router hay cambios cuando empieza el fallo?
<rodicio> no lo se. He apagado el ruouter y lo he vuelto encender varias veces, pero sigo sin conectarme, de todas formas puedo probar algo que hice otras veces
<rodicio> puedo llevar el portátil hasta el router y conectarlo por ethernet
<Arroweb> rodicio: pero a ver, la reconoce en el gestor de redes? o no aparece?
<rodicio> me salen las dos tarjetas si le doy a edit, pero no me activa ninguna
<erAbuelo> comprueba que esten activadas en el hard
<Arroweb> algunos portátiles llevan un botón para activar, mira ver si es eso
<Arroweb> una cosa es que no la reconozca, que no es tu caso, y otra que aparezca deshabilitada, hay que explicar las cosas
<rodicio> ok sorry
<rodicio> voy a ir a conectar el portátil por ethernet, a ver como se comporta
<erAbuelo> si no le pegas, bien :)
<rodicio> ahora vuelvo con el resultado :)
<NeoRanger> Hola gente, como va? Les comento, tengo un blog sobre GNU/Linux y Tecnologia y estaba buscando gente para que me auide en las publicaciones
<NeoRanger> Alguno tiene ganas de ser autor de notas para el blog?
<JotaK> pagas bien?
<JotaK> :)
<erAbuelo> eso eso ....
<NeoRanger> ¬¬
<NeoRanger> ad honorem
<mimecar> !ot NeoRanger
<kubot> NeoRanger: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<erAbuelo> yo paso de honores xD
<NeoRanger> erAbuelo: jajajjaj
<JotaK> xD
<rodicio> Arroweb, Está solucionado. Perdonad todos las molestias y gracias. Tal como decías el problema estaba en el botón. Lo que me mosqueaba es que enchufando el wireless USB también me lo tectaba pero no se conectaba
<erAbuelo> rodicio: no lo tendrias configurado
<Arroweb> rodicio: bien, me alegro
<rodicio> Gracias de nuevo
<Arroweb> :)
<erAbuelo> 5000€
<Arroweb> XD
<erAbuelo> incluye las sabanas xD
<rodicio> Apuntadmelo por ahí
<rodicio> :)
<erAbuelo> ya ta
<rodicio> otro detalle. ¿me dais un comando para reinstalar completamente KDE?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<erAbuelo> eso mete todo kde ?
<rodicio> creo que necesito borrar el que ya tengo
<Arroweb> rodicio: para reinstalar? que estás usando ahora?
<NeoRanger> Para una Notebook Toshiba con un Intel Dual Core de 2.16Ghz y 2GB de Ram, que distro recomiendan? A mi me gusta ubuntu pero la ultima versión sigue siendo pesada para la maquina
<mimecar> todo lo que lleva kubuntu
<erAbuelo> pesada ?
<Arroweb> NeoRanger: usa mate entonces
<NeoRanger> Arroweb: Mate? Aun funciona esa cosa?
<erAbuelo> con 2gz y 2gb cualquiera deberia ir bien
<Arroweb> funciona bastante mejor
<NeoRanger> erAbuelo: Unity sigue siendo carreta y eso que borré varias lens
<rodicio> Arroweb, estoy usando alguna de las variantes de Gnome, pero se me corrompió algún archivo y KDE me salen 5 barras superiores de tareas, una debajo de otra
<erAbuelo> no he entendido nada
<Arroweb> rodicio: entonces sólo borra la config
<Arroweb> erAbuelo: quiere decir que le va como una tortuga
<NeoRanger> exacto
<erAbuelo> ah, pues algo tiene mal configurado, con ese hard debería ir bien
<NeoRanger> empiezo a abrir aplicaciones y todo se vuelve lento y pesado
<NeoRanger> obviamente con XFCE no pasa eso pero ese entorno no me gusta
<NeoRanger> KDE como andaría para ese hardware?
<Arroweb> usa mate, y verás
<Arroweb> sino KDE :)
<NeoRanger> seguro? pones al mismo nivel MATE y KDE?
<Arroweb> andaría bien, ya no es tan lento como antes
<Arroweb> no he puesto al mismo nivel
<NeoRanger> solo pregunto
<rodicio> Arroweb, ¿hay comando para borrar la config de KDE?
<NeoRanger> ok, tendria que probar, me tiro mas por KDE
<Arroweb> no, digo que en mi caso
<Arroweb> prefiero kde
<NeoRanger> LM KDE o Kubuntu?
<Arroweb> pero si no lo usara
<Arroweb> usaria mate
<Arroweb> rodicio: la carpeta oculta .kde
<rodicio> ok, allá voy
<mimecar> no la borres, renombrala
<rodicio> ah
<Arroweb> NeoRanger: eso ya depende de gustos
<Arroweb> pero me parece más fluida LM
<NeoRanger> Arroweb: se que LM es mas completa que Kubuntu referido a codecs y demás, pero con el hardware que tengo apunto a edicion de video y sonido, se que no es lo ideal pero me andarían bien?
<Arroweb> ya respondí :)
<Arroweb> una línea más arriba
<NeoRanger> (Y)
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:19:02)
<rodicio> Arroweb, Solucionado, gracias. Ya puedo usar KDE. Ahora lo mismo con Gnome, me sale duplicado todo lo que aparece dentro de la barra inferior y la superior. ¿pruebo también a renombrar el archivo .gnome?
<Arroweb> rodicio: sí
<rodicio> ok gracias, allá voy
<rodicio> hay un .gconf y un .gnome2
<Arroweb> ambas
<rodicio> ok :)
<rodicio> Arroweb,  esta vez no funcionó. voy a probar a renombrar .config
<Arroweb> ok
<rodicio> Waw! Ahora si. Gracias de nuevo
<Arroweb> :)
<rodicio> Estos problemas pueden haber tenido algo que ver con que uso una segunda pantalla pare el portátil, y a veces tenía las dos puestas, ahora sólo tengo la exterior
<Arroweb> rodicio: pueden ser muchas cosas
<rodicio> ok
<rodicio> Como dirían los Luthiers. "hablando de pantallas..."   Yo con el KDE primitivo, que me gustaba más que el actual, podía modificar la fuente de letra de todo el sistema, y ahora con LXDE no puedo modificar al fuente del menú de inicio
<Arroweb> rodicio: http://goo.gl/j9nCev
<rodicio> Arroweb,  Estaba probando con KDE system settings, pero hay otra opción en el propio menu principal que se llama "customize look and feel" y por el momento ya me cambió la fuente del menú de inicio :)
<Arroweb> kde o lxde?
<Arroweb> has dicho lxde antes
<rodicio> LXDE
<Arroweb> bien
<rodicio> pero trae la opción esa
<rodicio> Pero todavía echo de menos el KDE antiguo :)
<Arroweb> 3.x?
<rodicio> si
<rodicio>  el anterior al plasmoide
<Arroweb> pues yo no la verdad
<rodicio> podía poner un fondo de pantalla diferente en cada escritorio
<Arroweb> en el 4 también
<rodicio> ok, interesante
<rodicio> lo probaré
<Arroweb> :)
<rodicio> menuda diferencia que acabo de notar al empezar a usar LXDE. Supongo que cuando vuelva a tener 15 pestañas de firefox abiertas y algún vídeo de Youtube, la sensación se irá, pero de momento esto vuela :)
<Arroweb> :)
 * cousteau se alegra
<rodicio> Pequeño problema, no tengo un icono de carga de la batería :(
<cousteau> estoy pensando en pasarme a Lubuntu; lo uso en el portátil y va bien...  aunque creo que lo que tengo que hacer es comprarme un PC nuevo
<cousteau> rodicio, hm, yo me puse un indicador en el panel
<cousteau> no me acuerdo cómo se llamaba, pero es una barrita negra que aparece en la esquina y no molesta; bastante minimalista
<Who1am> saludos
<Who1am> si se quieren compartir datos, como por ejemplo musica, en diferentes sistemas operativos instalados en un mismo ordenador (pongamos debian y ubuntu) para que no se tenga que duplicar datos, cual es la mejor forma de hacerlo?
<Who1am> haciendo una tercera particion?
<Who1am> para almacenar alli todo ese tipo de datos
<Who1am> bueno voy a haciendo pruebas supongo que es el unico modo de aprender...
<Zanguetsu> Who1am, no entendi muy bien lo que nos preguntas o comentas
<Zanguetsu> quieres compartir musica tipo apple entre sus dispositivos?
<Who1am> simplemente quiero probar distintas distribuciones linux pero quiero poder escuchar las mismas canciones en todos los sitemas operativos sin tener que duplicarlas en cada sistema operativo
<Who1am> no se si me explico
<Zanguetsu> ahora si
<Who1am> es decir, quiero tener diversos sistemas operativos instalados en mi ordenador
<Who1am> pero no quiero tener que duplicar los datos
<Who1am> y etc
<Zanguetsu> es sencillo las particiones entre linux se pueden ver sin problemas
<Who1am> entonces no hace falta crear una tercera particion?
<Zanguetsu> y digamos que en la particion con ubuntu tienes todos los archivos
<Zanguetsu> sin problemas puedes ver los archivos de otras particiones linux
<Zanguetsu> "ext3, ext3 o fat
<Zanguetsu> el problema es cuando quieres ver una particion linux en win2
<Zanguetsu> por que win2 no tiene soporte nativo para el formato de las particiones de linux
<Who1am> bueno de momento windows no me importa
<Zanguetsu> eso es bueno jejejeje
<Who1am> x)
<Zanguetsu> no tienes problema entre linux
<Who1am> voy a ver si puedo acceder
<Zanguetsu> claroque puedes
<Who1am> d momento no me deja entrar en los otros volumenes por probelma de permisos parece (ahora estoy en debian)
<Zanguetsu> si quieres hacer la prueba intenta con los live cd/dvd
<Who1am> a lo mejor necesito ser root
<Zanguetsu> si cifraste la carpeta personal tendras problemas para ver el contenido
<Zanguetsu> y como root creo que si podras accesar sin problemas
<Zanguetsu> con el comando gksu nautilus
<Who1am> es que si hago gksu nautilus directamente no me salen los volumenes en el listado
<Who1am> desde debian
<Zanguetsu> eso es raro pero pues con sudo nautilus puedes tener problemas despues
<Who1am> ah ya esta, desde gnome3 si que me deja
<Who1am> antes estaba en lxde, no se si tendra algo q ver
<Zanguetsu> ni idea amigo
<Zanguetsu> nunca he tenido problemas de ese tipo
<Who1am> vale perfecto, estoy viendo la particion de ubuntu desde debian
<Who1am> no se, sera que nautilus esta hecho para gnome y no para lxde, o ni idea
<Zanguetsu> pues no se si sea eso
<mimecar> no tiene ninguna relación
<Zanguetsu> solo he trabajado con lxd un par de ocaciones
<mimecar> da igual el entorno que uses
<Zanguetsu> mimecar, gracias
<Who1am> ah bueno, tambien la diferencia es que desde gnome3 no he hecho gksu nautilus
<Who1am> sino que he abierto nautilus normalmente y si estaban los volumenes en la lista
<Who1am> y al darles me ha salido para introducir la contraseña de administrador
<Zanguetsu> muy bien podria ser eso
<Who1am> incluso puedo entrar en la particion de windows sin problemas
<Zanguetsu> las particiones de windos no tienen problemas
<Zanguetsu> por lo regular
<Who1am> alguien sabe si se puede cambiar el nombre de las particiones para que en vez de salir "Volumen de 40GB" salga "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" por ejemplo?
<Who1am> aunque es un detalle de nada
<Who1am> desde boton derecho no me deja darle a renombrar
<Who1am> ni siquiera abriendo nautilus como root "gksu nautilus"
<Zanguetsu> te recomendaria que no trataras de cambiarle el nombre para evitar problemas futuros
<Who1am> okey
<nilvando> Olá!!!
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-07
<nilvando> Alguien tendría algún material sobre cómo montar sala de ordenadores con Ubuntu?
<joquer> necesitas samba
<joquer> para red
<joquer> offriz-en
<joquer> para congelamiento de los pc
<joquer> me imagino que tus clientes no dominan mucho libreoffice
<joquer> así que necesitas wine
<joquer> pero lo mejor sería que acostumbres a tus clientes a usar libreoffice
<joquer> amsn para el difunto messenger aunque con facebook chat son muy pocos los que usan msn
<joquer> te recomiendo las web cam de hp
<joquer> por compatibilidad
<joquer> skype
<joquer> aunque linphone es lo ideal
<joquer> y necesitas un control de ciber
<joquer> si es un café internet
<nilvando> si
<joquer> a bueno con eso tienes
<joquer> yo tengo una
<joquer> con eso que te dije todo funciona fino
<nilvando> gracias!!!!
<joquer> ok
<Rocco> Saludos
<albert> hola
<chilicuil> hey o/
<Arroweb> o/
 * xoan buenas
<idroj07> Hola buenas a todos, tengo un problema con gimp. Cuando lo abro como root no pasa nada pero al abrirlo como usuario me saltan estos mensajes de error, el 2º como ventana emergente cada pocos segundos. ERROR: 1º http://imagebin.org/276047  2º http://imagebin.org/276048
<idroj07> Tengo un error en gimp, no me ocurre iniciando como root pero como usuario me saltan esos errores
<m4v> idroj07: abrí una terminal, y fijate que dice el comando «ls -l /home/idroj07/.gimp-2.8»
<idroj07> M4v: ok te digo que suelta
<idroj07> M4v: Aqui tienes http://pastebin.com/kdgmunMH
<m4v> idroj07: borra la carpeta /home/idroj07/.gimp-2.8 con «sudo rm -r /home/idroj07/.gimp-2.8»
<idroj07> ok
<m4v> idroj07: gimp debería andar después de eso.
<idroj07> voy a ver.. ahora t digo
<idroj07> sii mil gracias , se solucionó el error
<idroj07> ;)
<m4v> idroj07: ese problema ocurre por usar gimp con sudo. Nunca uses sudo con aplicaciones gráficas, de echo, no se porque necesitabas gimp con privilegios de administrador.
<idroj07> creo q lo use porque me lanzo el error y tuve que iniciarlo como root..
<idroj07> pero no se muy bien que hice.. no entiendo mucho , vale pero para la proxima vez ya lo se. nada de sudo para gimp
<idroj07> ;) gracias
<ese> para la proxima inicia gnome con sudo, ya lo veras
<Monkey> Hola
<GridCube> como va
<Monkey> Inteto virtualizar la ISO de Arch Linux con VirtualBox pero sigue sin aparecer nada, diganme es normal?
<GridCube> tu host es ubuntu?
<Monkey> Si
<Monkey> Uso ubuntu 12.04
<GridCube> si tenes el iso de arch bien bajado y una maquina virtual bien creada no tiene porque no funcionar
<Monkey> Revisare la ISO
<Monkey> Revise 2 veces parece estar bien
<Monkey> MD5 SHA1 sin problem
<talo> nas
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<Novato> hola! hola!
<Novato> gente una pregunta haber si son lo   mejor del mundo
<Novato> saben de alguna página web en donde pueda descargar un software que es muy dificil de conseguir
<Novato> asi como warez,, download
<mimecar> no
<Novato> web site parecidas a esas, ya q  necesito descargar un software  y me ha costado descargarlo
<Novato> mimecar: chuzo!, no puede ser no sabes
<mimecar> !warez Novato
<kubot> Novato: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<Novato> ashala vida, tenía mis esperanzas en ti jajajaja
<Novato> kubot:  el + santo
<kubot> Novato: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Novato> relájate
<Novato> mimecar:  otra x alli
<Novato> o sólo esa
<mimecar> para esas cosas tendrás que buscar en google
<Novato> mimecar:  ya me cansé
<Novato> mimecar:  de casualidad has oido hablar de Denise 1.0
<Novato> =?
<mimecar> no
<Novato> ok! dale
<Novato> saludosss
<gines> buenas
<gines> una pregunta, acabo de instlar xubuntu, y no me va el wifi, alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿has puesto las actualizaciones?
<gines> ni idea
<mimecar> ¿puedes conectar un cable de red al ordenador?
<gines> uso un sistema distinto
<gines> si, lo tengo conectado ahora mismo
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de xubuntu has instalado?
<gines> no se, la ultima creo
<gines> me dice que la pgina no existea
<gines> lo he descargado de la pagina oficial
<mimecar> ¿qué página no existe?
<gines> si, ya funcio lo que me has dicho, esta descargando
<gines> esperando cabezeras poone ahora
<gines> la verdad es que el portatil va como un tiro, ero no me entero de nada jajaja
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:21:08)
<cachencho> tengo un problema con cups. quise administrar los usuarios de la impresora y me quede fuera! puedo imprimir desde otras cuentas, pero  no desde la mía, he tratado de reconfigurar la lista pero no me lo permite (no acepta mi pass)
<cachencho> he probado a desinstalar cups y volver a instalarlo, pero esos datos son persistentes
<mimecar> al desinstalar no se borra la configuración
<cachencho> si ya lo he visto
<cachencho> mi nombre en la maquina es compuesto (tiene espacios) además de una letra con tilde. no sé si tendrá algo que ver, pero ya sospecho de todo
<mimecar> el nombre del usuario no puede tener espacio
<mimecar> s
<mimecar> o borras la configuración o revisas el log de cups
<cachencho> como hago cualquiera de las dos cosas?
<mimecar>  /var/log/cups deberías tener el log
<cachencho> archivos hay varios,  algunos .gz y veo 3 sin extensión
<cachencho> todos tienen la palabra log en algún lado
<cachencho> cual abro?
<mimecar> tienes varios en la carpeta de cups?
<mimecar> la otra opción es borrar los archivos de configuración
<mimecar> sudo apt-get purge paquete
<mimecar> aunque varios paquetes se desinstalarán por dependencias
<cachencho> mimecar, ha sido eso, el tilde en mi nombre, nuevamente gracias, y disculpame se me cae el wifi de a ratos.
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-08
<ariel__> necesito ayuda poor favor
<ariel__> no me funciona el wifi
<ariel__> hadware desactivado
<ariel__> dice despues de una actualizacion
<ariel__> no ensiende ni la luz del wifi
<ariel__> de la targeta
<Alex171294> hola?
<Alex171294> q3rvo
<Alex171294> xD
<Alex171294> hay alguien?
<[Q]3rV[0]> Xd
<[Q]3rV[0]> Putos
<Alex171294> !Stuxnet2 info
<kubot> Alex171294: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Stuxnet2> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<[Q]3rV[0]> Ubuncheros
<Alex171294> !ibot info
<aercrea> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Jh0sZ> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<OnTheCore_> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<MoyHack> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Doddy> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Alejandro9999> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Kodeinfect> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<fermina> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<GhostTrick> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Cronos> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<variux> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<JavierG> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Prophet> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Harkonnen> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<pepe1880> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<malwkaf> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<DANTE> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<master206> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<yoyahack> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Stuxnet2> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<mDrinky> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Fl00d3r> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Alex171294> xD
<Alex171294> !ibot infoLOOP
<OnTheCore_> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<MoyHack> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<Doddy> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<Alejandro9999> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<fermina> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<GhostTrick> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<Kodeinfect> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<variux> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<malwkaf> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<JavierG> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<Prophet> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<Harkonnen> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<pepe1880> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<master206> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<DANTE> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<yoyahack> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<Stuxnet2> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<mDrinky> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<aercrea> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<Jh0sZ> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<Cronos> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<Fl00d3r> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<Alex171294> !ibot info
<kubot> Alex171294: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<OnTheCore_> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<aercrea> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Jh0sZ> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<MoyHack> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Doddy> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Alejandro9999> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Kodeinfect> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<malwkaf> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<fermina> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Harkonnen> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<JavierG> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<variux> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Prophet> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<pepe1880> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<GhostTrick> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Cronos> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<master206> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<DANTE> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<yoyahack> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Stuxnet2> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<mDrinky> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Fl00d3r> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Alex171294> !ibot info
<MoyHack> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<variux> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<pepe1880> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Prophet> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<JavierG> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Harkonnen> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<GhostTrick> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<malwkaf> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Cronos> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Alejandro9999> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Kodeinfect> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<fermina> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<OnTheCore_> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<aercrea> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<DANTE> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<yoyahack> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Stuxnet2> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<mDrinky> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Alex171294> !ibot info
<Fl00d3r> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Jh0sZ> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Doddy> Ibot v1.2.1 programado en PHP por el Equipo UnderC0de++
<Harkonnen> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<JavierG> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<pepe1880> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<variux> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<DANTE> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<yoyahack> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<Stuxnet2> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<mDrinky> @Alex171294 lo que me pides no está entre mis funciones, usa !ibot help
<leprechuanese> puro clon
<fary> woooooooooowwwwww
<SkavenXXI> wow
<voidvoid> buenas, hay alguna manera de hacer que un tipo de extension se abra con un ejecutable que tengo en el escritorio
<voidvoid> ?
<vov_> voidvoid tienes que crear un enlace simbólico hacia /usr/bin si no me equivoco.
<vov_> Normalmente, Ubuntu mueve los ejecutables a la carpeta /opt
<vov_> luego solo debes hacer algo tipo
<vov_> sudo ln -s /camino/a/tu/ejecutable /usr/bin/nombre_ejecutable.
<vov_> Y en nombre_ejecutable puedes poner lo que quieras.
<vov_> Así cuando veas un archivo y selecciones "Abrir con..." puedes seleccionar este enlace simbólico.
<voidvoid> buenisimo vov muchas gracias
<vov_> También puedes crear un archivo que haga la integración con el escritorio (añadir un ícono, un nombre a la aplicación...), porque el enlace solo hará que sea visible desde el terminal.
<vov_> Te dejo este link que muestra como hacer una "instalación" y puedes adaptarla a lo que necesites http://www.mambochimbo.com/2013/05/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-in-linux.html
<voidvoid> muchas gracias ya lo miro
<Marverick> /quit finishing connection
<irctc064> Hola buenas a todos
<irctc064> Resulta que he decidido instalar en mi pc ubuntu 13.10, pero tengo una grafica agp ( en concreto Ati HD 3850) y esta no me funciona en ubuntu, alguien podria echarme una mano?
<donc3> nadie?
<MrTulias> ¿No funciona ni el controlador genérico ni los adicionales?
<donc3> se me queda pillado en pantalla negra
<donc3> he intentado instalar fglrx tambien pero nada
<MrTulias> A mi me han dado problemas los controladores adicionales (la actualización) con una radeon hd 7470, pero con el genérico va bien
<donc3> aunque no se realmente si lo estoy haciendo bien
<donc3> Pero es AGP?
<MrTulias> no sé
<donc3> es AGP o Pci-Express?
<MrTulias> Lo segundo, creo, aparece listada en lspci
<MrTulias> Cuando le instalé la actualización de fglrx también se me quedó la pantalla en negro, tuve que quitarlos
<MrTulias> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/178693
<MrTulias> donc3, igual puedes intentar ^
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Lindux_net> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-09
<nilo> hola a todossss
<nilo> alguien me ayuda ha hacer funcionar mi webcam en ubuntu 13.10 por fa
<successus> salud
<hynnot> drupal-kanban
<donc3> Buenas, tengo un par de problemillas con ubuntu podriais echarme una mano???
<donc3> el primero es que al encender el pc me sale este mensaje en la pantalla de carga de ubuntu "El controlador de disco para /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 no esta listo o presente Continue esperando o pulse S para omitir o pulse M para iniciar manualmente "
<donc3> y el segundo es que en ocasiones se me va la imagen y se me pone la pantalla en low graphic mode, despues de esto tengo que reiniciar
<donc3> alguien podria echarme una mano??
<MrTulias> Buenas. Para instalar un driver que he descargado... ¿Se puede hacer desde la carpeta extraída en descargas o debería moverla a otro sitio? En el readme habla de /usr como 'prefix' (que no sé lo que es)
<plops> MrTulias: que driver?
<MrTulias> xf86-input-wacom-0.22.1
<MrTulias> the X.Org X11 driver for Wacom and Wacom-like tablets
<MrTulias> Estoy leyendo el readme y el install, pero no me aclaro bien con las opciones, entre el inglés y no saber qué opciones escoger
<MAB015> Hola
<MrTulias> buenas
<MAB015> Que tal? Soy de colombia... y andoo con un problemilla
<MAB015> ando*
<MrTulias> Cuenta, yo no controlo mucho, pero igual algún otro sí
<MAB015> oks
<MAB015> perame un moment
<MAB015> listo, aqui esta
<MAB015> lo que pasa es que tengo ubuntu 13.04 y me paso algo raro, lo he venido usando desde hace como 6 meses creo.. Y ayer , no se que le moví y me apareció mi cuenta de usuario deshabilitada y no me acepta mi contraseña..
<MAB015> Mire cosas de ctrl + alt + f1, pero que hago alli, como lo utilizo, si sirve?
<MAB015> eso es, en el pc , solo tengo ubuntu instalado, sin ningun otro SO
<MrTulias> Entrarías en una terminal
<MAB015> el me deja entrar nomas a invitado, en este momento estoy con el livecd
<MAB015> es que no me deja ver mis archivos
<MAB015> dicen que entrar como super usuario con le livecd y cambiar la contraseña, pero si sirve asi?
<MrTulias> No sé si se puede, pero igual desde un arranque en modo seguro puedes volver a asignarle contraseña
<MAB015> ya vi unos comandos por ahi, voy a ver si me sirve
<MrTulias> MAB015, ¿qué hiciste para deshabilitar la cuenta?
<MAB015> no se, no se que le movi
<MAB015> y estaba bien y ya lo apague, y cuando lo prendi la contraseña no me servia
<MAB015> y nomas me dejaba entrar como invitado, pero no me deja ver los archivos
<MrTulias> Si el usuario no está eliminado y sólo es cambiar la contraseña supongo que bastaría con asignarle una (arrancando en modo seguro) con passwd
<successus> salud
<MrTulias> buenas
<MAB015> hola de nuevo, ando con el livecd de ubuntu 13.05 y al hacer el comando chroot en la terminal, aparece lo siguiente: chroot failed to run command /bin/bash' no such file or directory
<MAB015> el livecd no tiene bach o que? que hago alli?
<MAB015> gracias de antemano
<MAB015> bash*
<mimecar> ¿pones sólo el comando chroot?
<MAB015> no, pongo chroot /mnt/temporal
<mimecar> has montado en esa carpeta el sistema antiguo?
<MAB015> ha pues depronto puede ser por el sda, es que cuando hice el comando fdisk -l aparecia dos sda el 1 y 6 que dice linux
<MAB015> lo pruebo con el otro, a ver como me va?
<mimecar> tienes que tener montado el sistema antiguo
<mimecar> si montas otra cosa...
<MAB015> si, gracias
<MAB015> estaba donde no era
<MAB015> una pregunta mas, el compando passwd lo dejo asi, o pongo mi usuario
<MAB015> es que es para contraseña
<MAB015> no ya esta
<MAB015> gracias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * r0drigu3z saludos con todos..
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-10
<juan__> Hola
<juan__> Como puedo arreglar un problema de actualizaciones en un equipo ASUS eee X101CH??
<juan__> Cada vez que intento actualizar el sistema me da error
<juan__> Hola
<juan__> Alguien me lee?
<manjaroG> hola alguien que me ayude con el GRUB... estoy que ya no aguanto mas!!!!
<ariel__> digame
<ariel__> que pasa
<ariel__> manjaroG
<manjaroG> mira el grub no reconoce otras perticiones... ya use update y un programa para manejar el grub pero nada sigue sin reconocer otras particiones
<manjaroG> donde instale Manjaro
<ariel__> bueno
<ariel__> esper a te paso el tutorial
<ariel__> tenes windows
<ariel__> en otra poarticion
<ariel__> que windows
<tux1000> hola
<tux1000> alguien sabe como hacer que amarok busque caratulas para mis canciones?, gracias
<tux1000> alguien sabe como hacer que amarok busque caratulas para mis canciones?, gracias
<tux1000> sera para otro momento, estoy un poco apurado. adios.
<MrTulias> Buenas. Estoy intentando compilar un driver, pero me da un error al hacer make install que dice que no tiene permisos para borrar un fichero... ¿Puedo (o debo) cambiarle los permisos o algo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6393293/
<MrTulias> El fichero tiene como propietario a root
<mimecar> ¿cómo quieres instalar cosas en las carpetas del sistema con un usuario normal?
<mimecar> aparte, las tabletas wacom suelen estar soportadas
<vov_> Tienes que hacer sudo make install.
<MrTulias> No la detecta, leí que se solucionaba con el driver éste. ¿Debo ejecutar alguna de las instrucciones con sudo? No ponía nada en el install (el el readme ponía lo del prefix
<MrTulias> ah
<mimecar> conectas la tableta, usas el puntero y no se mueve el ratón?
<MrTulias> No. Fui a configuración, tableta wacom y me dice que no la detecta
<MrTulias> En lsusb aparece
<mimecar> no tienes que ir a ningún sitio
<mimecar> el puntero del ratón se mueve cuando usas la tableta?
<MrTulias> No
<mimecar> ¿qué modelo de tableta e?
<mimecar> es
<mimecar> estas usando un driver que pone xf86
<MrTulias> CTL-480
<mimecar> y el servidor gráfico es xorg
<mimecar> no es la última versión del driver que hay
<MrTulias> Seguramente no busqué bien, lo leí en un foro
<MrTulias> Pero de todas maneras, también hago el proceso mal, no había usado sudo
<mimecar> usa la última versión primero
<MrTulias> ¿con make uninstall y borrando la carpeta quedaría como antes del intento?
<mimecar> has usado 'sudo make install' antes?
<MrTulias> no
<mimecar> entonces no has instalado nada
<vov_> Lo único que hiciste fue compilar el driver en los pasos anteriores. Haz lo que dice mimecar, instalar drivers manualmente no es muy recomendable.
<mimecar> make uninstall no suele existir, si metes cosas compiladas te arriesgas a no poder quitarlas
<vov_> No recibes actualizaciones y cada nueva versión tendrías que volver a compilar el nuevo driver.
<MrTulias> Ok, por lo menos no rompo (voy progresando). Voy a ver si encuentro el driver correcto.
<mimecar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2055872
<mimecar> tu tableta funciona con solo conectarla en ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> ¿qué versión estas usando?
<MrTulias> 3.2.0.53 x86/64
<mimecar> versión de ubuntu
<MrTulias> 12.04
<mimecar> tu modelo es Wacom Intuos 5 Pen and Touch?
<MrTulias> Pero no me funciona, se enciende pero no hace nada. Intuos creative pen tablet
<MrTulias> Creo que el módulo que me descargué es el mismo que el del enlace que ponen en el post http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/
<mimecar> la última versión es la 0.23
<MrTulias> Ok, gracias. Voy a buscarlo
<MrTulias> Bueno, ya lo tengo. Repito el proceso que seguí para el anterior, pero poniendo sudo al hacer el make install, ¿no?
<mimecar> si no hay errores, sí
<MrTulias> ¿El make lo hago como usuario normal o con sudo?
<mimecar> normal
<MrTulias> Nada, no se ven mejoras
<mimecar> yas has complicado, instalado y reiniciado?
<MrTulias> Reiniciar me falta voy a ello
<MrTulias> Nada, sigue sin ir
<Kenzumi> hello
<Div_by_Zer0> hola
<Div_by_Zer0> alguien sabe como recuperar unos archivos en linux
<mimecar> depende del tipo de archivos
<Div_by_Zer0> son .avi
<Div_by_Zer0> o .mkv
<Div_by_Zer0> mayormente peliculas...
<mimecar> ¿en que formato está la partición?
<Div_by_Zer0> ext4
<Div_by_Zer0> mira te cuento la situacion de como sucedio...
<mimecar> se complica un poco
<Div_by_Zer0> por consola use el comando mv
<Div_by_Zer0> para pasarlo de la particion de sistema a otra que uso solo para datos
<Div_by_Zer0> las dos en ext4
<Div_by_Zer0> pero cuando me fijo en el directorio de destino... nunca los paso
<Div_by_Zer0> el tamaño del disco de origen sigue igual... como si nunca hubieran sido movidos
<mimecar> si no ha dado errores el comando los tiene que haber movido
<Div_by_Zer0> no dio errores...
<Div_by_Zer0> pero los archivos no se encuentran en ninguno de los dos directorios
<mimecar> no los habrás movido a otra carpeta diferente=
<Div_by_Zer0> me fije con dolphin y con mc
<mimecar> ?
<Div_by_Zer0> no... solo tengo un directorio en el disco de destino
<mimecar> estas usando ahora el disco duro que tenía los archivos borrados?
<Div_by_Zer0> si
<Div_by_Zer0> hace un rato use el comando
<Div_by_Zer0> no he modificado nada
<mimecar> pasa a un live cd
<mimecar> ahora estas escribiendo datos en el disco
<mimecar> con el live cd usa photorec para intentar recuperarlos
<Div_by_Zer0> nop
<Div_by_Zer0> ahora utilize photorec...
<Div_by_Zer0> pero no me da la opcion de elegir la extension del archivo
<mimecar> no deberías estar usando el disco duro que tenía los datos
<mimecar> photorec te pregunta en uno de los pasos el tipo de archivo que quieres recuperar
<Div_by_Zer0> en los paso no me pregunta
<Div_by_Zer0> me pide el disco
<Div_by_Zer0> la particion
<Div_by_Zer0> free o whole
<Div_by_Zer0> el destino
<Div_by_Zer0> y nada mas
<Div_by_Zer0> empieza a analizar
<mimecar> ¿qué partición de destino has elegido?
<Div_by_Zer0> la particion donde queria mover los archivos
<Div_by_Zer0> tengo que elegir la opcion file opt en photorec o no ??
<mimecar> si no lo pones creo que intenta recuperar todos
<Div_by_Zer0> si eso parece
<Div_by_Zer0> pero kiero darle la opcion... asi busca mas especificamente
<mimecar> revisa esto http://blog.desdelinux.net/recuperar-archivos-borrados-facilmente-con-photorec-desde-la-consola/
<mimecar> te puede ahorrar tiempo
<Div_by_Zer0> thanks....
<la9un> hola
<la9un> quit
<reber83> hola
<ariel__> saludos y buen dia
<reber83> perdon, yo busco una banca per internet y solamente internet
<reber83> ¿alguien puede recomendar un banco por Internet barato?
<mimecar> reber83, tendrás que buscar por Google
<mimecar> este canal es sólo para soporte de Ubuntu
<reber83> lo se perdon
<reber83> gracias muchas gracias y perdon por este pregunta, si alguien quiere /msg , no problemo gracias
<ariel__> en donde estas reber
<tux1000> alguien me puede recomendar un buen juego para linux?
<reber83> tux1000, warzone2100
<tux1000> gracias, lo vere.
<reber83> tux1000, sauerbraten y quake 3
<reber83> world of goo etc
<tux1000> por cierto donde puedo encontra world of goo para ubuntu 13.10, por ahora soo tengo, xonotic, speed dreams y minecraft no se por que no funciona.
<reber83> lo ha comprado con bundle humble
<reber83> tux1000, hay muchos jueogos en humble bundle
<reber83> https://www.humblebundle.com/
<tux1000> gracias, es una pagina supongo.
<reber83> muy baraton : 4 euros mas or menos
<reber83> por 4-6 juegos
<mimecar> reber83, no tienen ahora en promoción
<mimecar> el World of hoo
<mimecar> goo
<reber83> no claro
<reber83> amazon a lo mejor ?
<tux1000> con que se paga, paypal, visa internacional o que medio de pago puedo usar?
<mimecar> 20 $
<mimecar> para diferentes sistemas operativos, sólo ese juego
<reber83> http://www.linuxgames.com/
<reber83> puedes pagar como quieres, por ejemplo : 4 euros ...
<GridCube> tux1000, portal
<GridCube> minecraft, Don't Starve
<tux1000> gracias por todo, y porcierto alguien sabe como hacer pasar el trafico de mi punto wifi de mi pc a traves de Tor (the onion router)
<mimecar> tux1000, lo tienes que configurar desde tu PC
<mimecar> ¿sabes que la conexión te irá más lenta si usas TOR?
<ese> aparte que NSA inyecto trafico en Tor :p
<GridCube> como un 75% mas lento con suerte
<ese> segun dijeron las malas lenguas
<tux1000> si, pero no es tanta la diferencia
<tux1000> y le necesito
<mimecar> mientras no uses ningún servicio que necesite identificación...
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=configurar+tor+ubuntu
<tux1000> tengo en mi pc, tor y privoxy para pasar el trafico de todas las aplicaciones del sistema a traves de tor, pero me gustaria que la señal wifi que hago con mi pc tambien pase su trafico  por tor
<mimecar> eso ya depende de tu router
<mimecar> y salvo excepciones no lo puedes hacer
<tux1000> no, enrealidad no uso ni google ya que usando tor es un poco fasticioso y prefiero yahoo en su lugar
<tux1000> uso ubuntu con kde (kubuntu 13.10) y me permite hacer un punto de acceso wifi, con la wifi interna que posee
<ivedci89> para estar usando tor te aviso que tenemos tu ip aca jeje ~quassel@201.220.233.203
<tux1000> ya sabia, jajaja en estos momentos no lo estoy usando
<tux1000> por lo general lo uso por rasones de dinero con una banda ancha movil, pues internet deberia ser gratis, pero el otro dia me rgalaron una recarga de 10000 pesos chilenos y me compre una bolsa
<GridCube> nunca, nunca, jamas, nunca, nunca nunca hagas transacciones monetarias sobre tor
<GridCube> JAMAS
<GridCube> no se si lo dije claro. por dios, no
<ese> te compraste una bolsa ...de pegamento?
<tux1000> no es eso, es por que yo no tengo dinero para pagar internet, a eso me referia.
<ese> yo cada vez que me voy a deepweb nunca paso de la porno, no se como ir a otro lado, aparte me va lkentisimo
<ese> los index esos que hay, muchos ni existen y otros los enlaces tardan años
<tux1000> y con tor como entro de forma anonima evito pagar.
<ese> para entrar a freenode con tor debes de lenar una solicitud en #freenode y ya si le aprueban lo dejan conectar, si trata de conectar a freenode sin la aproivacion su nick queda baneado automaticamente.
<GridCube> ese, desde cuando?
<GridCube> no digas cosas que no sabes
<ese> desde la otra vez que trate de conectar sin llenar el formulario me banearon
<ese> al menos asi me mando el notice chanserv
<ese> GridCube, trata y veras
<ese> GridCube, quizas lo hice mal, la verdad no se, soy novato
<tux1000> si se que es la deepweb pero no entro, solo lo hice un par de veces y es algo tedioso encontrar links, asi que prefiero la web tradicional, pero uso tor por anonimidad, y nunca me a pasado eso con feenode.
<tux1000> pd: la bolsa era de internet, creo que no me explique lo suficiente alla ariba.
<etchner> Buenas, una pregunta. ¿Hay un archivo en /var que te diga los paquetes que han sido instalados con el gestor de paquetes?
<etchner> lo encontré :D /var/log/dpkg.log
<MrTulias> También tienes (o por lo menos tengo yo) /var/log/apt/history.log  Tanto el centro de software como synaptic tienen sus históricos
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-03
<Bumblebeee> Buenas noches ;D
<code0x_r> hola a todos
<code0x_r> tengo una consulta acerca de openvpn
<n-iCe> hola
<anmiri> como hago para q ubuntu me reconozca la impresora???
<wicho> ola
<wicho> no se le puede poner color aqui como en ares?
<wicho> q asen aki o ?
<wicho> no hablan de nada?
<n-iCe_> hola
<n-iCe_> Pues ya es tarde para muchos supongo
<wicho> son la 9:16 pm apenas
<n-iCe_> En tu país y en el mío
<n-iCe_> En otros no
<wicho> a ora
<wicho> de donde eres tu?
<n-iCe_> Mx
<wicho> =
<n-iCe_> de qué parte
<wicho> monterrey
<n-iCe_> yo del estado de mexico
<n-iCe_> y hace cuanto usas ubuntu
<wicho> ase unas horas
<wicho> js
<wicho> y tu?
<n-iCe_> hace como 10 años
<n-iCe_> pero he usado debian, ubuntu, fedora
<n-iCe_> esas son las que más tiempo he usado
<wicho> a
<wicho> entonses tu no batallas nada yo creo
<wicho> con uuntu
<n-iCe_> nop
<n-iCe_> De hecho, creo me instalaré lubuntu
<wicho> y por q?
<wicho> casi es = ?
<wicho> o no?
<n-iCe_> Pues es más ligero
<n-iCe_> No me llaman la atención los efectoss y todo eso
<n-iCe_> Y si los puedo quitar y usar en recursos para ram, prefiero.
<n-iCe-> Ya estoy booteando en lubuntu
<n-iCe-> A ver que tal
<n-iCe-> Ush error
<wicho> a pero tu lo arreglas facil
<n-iCe-> Maldito unetbootin
<wicho> aaaa
<n-iCe-> Fue al pasarlo al usb
<wicho> a
<wicho> xubuntu es buen s o
<wicho> ?
<n-iCe-> Pued si
<n-iCe-> Es xfce
<n-iCe-> Pero es mas ligero el lubuntu por ser lxde
<wicho> este me funciona bien
<wicho> no se alenta
<wicho> tambien cale ubuntu gnome
<n-iCe-> Cual usas
<wicho> ps siempre e usado win xp
<n-iCe-> Osea qué Ubuntu
<wicho> cale ubuntu
<wicho> y se me alentaba
<wicho> y orita estoy calando xubuntu
<wicho> me esta gustando mas este
<n-iCe> que caracteristicas tiene tu pc
<wicho> 1gb ram
<wicho> el procesador es 2.3 ghz
<n-iCe-> Lap?
<n-iCe-> O escritorio
<wicho> de escritorio
<n-iCe-> Ok
<Ahmuck> hola
 * merrick  Jau!
 * merrick  enas!!
<AndroidGol>  Hola, no hay ninguna distribucion de ubuntu o en su defecto cualquier otra que incluya como en windows 8 aplicaciones mas bien hechas para moviles o tables?
<AndroidGol> por ejemplo, ¿la app de yahoo mail se podria instalar en la ultima version de ubuntu?
<AndroidGol> y la de gmail se podria tambien?
<GridCube> si tiene version para linux si
<GridCube> si es una aplicación de windows no
<GridCube> si queres usar apliaciones de windows deberias usar windows :)
<AndroidGol> Hay apps optimizadas hechas para linux de escritorio como las de win8  y android?
<GridCube> AndroidGol: ya preguntates recien
<GridCube> hay mil mllon de aplicaciones para linux
<GridCube> hay muchas que van con unity
<GridCube> hay aplicaiones para ubuntu phone
<AndroidGol> si pero no se si hay alguna tienda de apps para ubuntu al estilo de la s que hay para win8 y android para notebooks?
<AndroidGol> o si en un futuro estaran disponibles?
<GridCube> AndroidGol: esas copias de linux y android del centro de software? si, se llama centro de software
<AndroidGol> si pero es software convencional
<AndroidGol> de escritorio
<AndroidGol> propiamente
<AndroidGol> en el centro de software de ubuntu no puedo encontrar apps al estilo de series.ly  , gmail yahoo mail y otras de ese corte , ¿Cuando las haran para ubuntu?
<AndroidGol> me gustan ese tipo de apps porque estan muy optimizadas y simplificadas para el uso
<AndroidGol> existe para ubuntu un conversor de apps de android apk a .debian files??
<GridCube> nunca?
<GridCube> algun dia?
<GridCube> preguntale a la gente que hace esas aplicaciones
<GridCube> de nuevo, si queres usar cosas de windows que solo funcionan en windows echa por gente que solo hace cosas para windows, deberias usar windows, si no, adaptate a las opciones y vivi un estilo libre
<AndroidGol> usando java en ubuntu podria conseguir usar esas aplicaciones .apk o no tiene nada que ver???
<AndroidGol> si android es linux se podrian usar en ubuntu de esa manera??
<AndroidGol> de que sirve que el codigo de android se encuentre en el nucleo linux de ubuntu si no puedo usar las apks de android desde ubuntu sin virtualizadores?
<GridCube> AndroidGol: la mayoria de las aplicaciones apk funcionan dentro de chrome, no tiene nada que ver con linux, es como si fuera java, si abris una apk dentro de chrome funciona
<AndroidGol> y una capa de compatibilidad para las apks de android al estilo wine ?
<AndroidGol> eso es posible ?
<AndroidGol> ya hay proyecto ?
<GridCube> AndroidGol: alguna ves escuchaste de google?
<AndroidGol> si pero solo encuentro muchas veces incoherencias
<AndroidGol> el nucleo de android fusionado con el de linux y para que lo hacen si no puedo usar las apks de android desde ubuntu?
<AndroidGol> y no podrian inyectar el codigo de chrome para usar esas apks en ubuntu?
<AndroidGol> vamos que ubuntu es un sistema que se encuentra estancado y cerrado en evolucion ???
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> AndroidGol: no tenes ni idea de lo que estas hablando
<GridCube> ponete a leer mas, lee lo que es linux para empezar, cuando entiendas que es linux y que diferencia hay entre un kernel y una aplicación volve si tenes preguntas serias
<AndroidGol> no solo que en ubuntu solo encontrare aplicaciones convencionales muy propias de ubuntu ¿donde esta el cambio y la innovacion con tantas nuevas versiones de ubuntu?
<AndroidGol> y las apps de ubuntu para smart phones o ubuntu tv cuando las van a agregar al ubuntu escritorio si son nuevas ? ¿Pero existen esas apps?
<AndroidGol> wow youtube app para ubuntu ,por ejemplo , estaria bien
<AndroidGol> o tendre que conformarme con el minitube para ubuntu???
<AndroidGol> yo no veo ningun cambio en ubntu ultima edicion por tanto recomiendo usar siempre la version lts o muy duradera en mantenimiento de ubuntu
<AndroidGol> porque las demas versiones de ubuntu son mas de lo mismo siempre
<GridCube> AndroidGol: lee e investigá, te estas ganando un quiet
<AndroidGol> aun no tiene una version proia de youtube app como tienen los escritorios comerciales
<AndroidGol> fredi youtube app para ubuntu  esa podria ser la primera??
<n-iCe> hola
<AndroidGol> me voy poner el minoxidil que se me esta cayendo el pelo de tanto pensar  en como sacarle mayor partido al ubuntu de siempre
<NEXUS-6> Hola. Tengo un problema. Instale ubuntu 14.10 y normalmente al iniciar se queda la pantalla en negro justo antes de que tenga que iniciarse lightdm. Tengo un disco duro SSD n ose si eso esrá el problema.
<NEXUS-6> Alguien con un problema similar?
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> he estado buscando pero no he encontrado lo que busco que es
<Jakeukalane> que quiero saber como puedo ver en los logs de que manera se apagó el sistema la última vez
<n-iCe> hola Jakeukalane
<Jakeukalane> es decir, quiero saber si el ordenador se ha apagado la última vez debido a que le ha dado una sobre carga increíble (dejé renderizando una cosa que tardaba 7 horas)
<Jakeukalane> es decir, por falta de memoria RAM
<Jakeukalane> (aunque lo normal sería que se fuese sólo hasta la sesión)
<Jakeukalane> o porque se haya ido la luz
<Jakeukalane> ¿hay alguna manera de mirar eso en los logs?
<n-iCe> Jakeukalane: last -x | grep shutdown | less
<n-iCe> Pero con eso no sabras quien lo hizo, necesitarias agregar mas codigo
<Jakeukalane> Perhaps this file was removed by the operator to prevent logging last info
<Jakeukalane> con dmesg no he conseguido ver nada
<n-iCe> lo que te die?
<n-iCe> dije?
<Jakeukalane> me dice que el archivo /var/log/wmtp no existe
<Jakeukalane> que quizás fue eliminado por "el operador" para prevenir saber la información del último login
<MrTulias> ¿Y syslog?
<Jakeukalane> lo tengo abierto
<Jakeukalane> pero no sé muy bien que buscar
<Jakeukalane> no tiene entradas del tiempo que busco
<Jakeukalane> tiene entradas de ahora que he encendido el ordenador
<Jakeukalane> osea 3 noviembre 19:50 aproximadamente
<MrTulias> Ahí ya no voy a saber ayudarte, pero si sabes a que hora lo has encendido, lo anterior
<Jakeukalane> pero no tiene nada anterior, sólo de enero de este año
<Jakeukalane> es raro :/
<Jakeukalane> Jan  9 21:30:04 alberto dbus[1357]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks'
<Jakeukalane> Nov  3 19:50:30 alberto ntpdate[1911]: step time server 91.189.89.199 offset 215130022.904825 sec
<MrTulias> ¿Enero? ¿No se ha apagado y encendido hace poco?
<Jakeukalane> sí, pero no veo nada información entre medias
<Jakeukalane> algunas veces aguante un mes de uptime (hibernando) pero nada más
<Jakeukalane> dmesg no sé entender las marcas de tiempo
<Jakeukalane> (si son marcas de tiempo claro)
<MrTulias> no sabría decirte, yo tampoco los entiendo apenas. Si en syslog sólo está lo de la última sesión puedes mirar los anteriores, a ver
<MrTulias> syslog.1 , .2...
<Jakeukalane> voy a ver, nunca he usado el syslog
<Jakeukalane> sí, ya lo he encontrado el syslog adecuado
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<Jakeukalane> están en gz
<MrTulias> Creo que a partir del .2 los comprime (para ocupar menos)
<MrTulias> Y a partir de no sé cual los va eliminando
<n-iCe> hi
<Jakeukalane> voy a buscar en .xsessions-errors
<Jakeukalane> bueno, parece que se apagó a las 7 de la mañana
<Jakeukalane> no he sabido más
<Jakeukalane> gracias por la ayuda
<Jakeukalane> un saludo
<Jakeukalane> adios
<Davidebian> chavales.....recomendarme una película guapa de la temática freak... hacker... etc.. más estilo sneakers que la Red social....
<n-iCe> haha
<n-iCe> hackers
<n-iCe> matrix
<Davidebian> las he visto
<n-iCe> the net
<Davidebian> juegos de guerra la vieja. tb
<n-iCe> takedown
<Davidebian> Sandra bullock?
<Davidebian> Kevin mítico tb
<n-iCe> swordfish
<n-iCe> antitrust
<n-iCe> revolution os
<Davidebian> Cagon dios. las.vi todas
<n-iCe> wargames
<n-iCe> tron
<n-iCe> pi
<n-iCe> firewall
<n-iCe> untraceable
<Davidebian> firewall
<Davidebian> esa no
<n-iCe> pues vas
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<manuel_> hola hola
<erAbuelo> ciao
<Thergen> Buenas a todos.
<kiko_> VAMOS
<kiko_> HAY ALGUIEN
<kvnxp> hola a todos, necesito ayuda con qt4, voy a hacer un make xconfig pero me dice que  no tengo instalado el qt4, pero ya los tengo instalado
<kvnxp> por sierto  estoy en ubuntu trusty
<kvnxp> alguien me ayuda _
<kvnxp> ayuda on Unable to find the QT4 tool qmakeUnable to find the QT4 tool qmake
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-04
<n-iCe> Pues ya, me quedé con Ubuntu.
<n-iCe> Para que le sigo escarbando.
<n-iCe> hi
<manue> buenas tardes
<manue> anoche se fue la luz en mi casa y cuando he arrancado kubuntu la dsitribucion del teclado esta en estados unidos US, como puedo poner espanol espana?
 * merrick  Jau!
<DELLtra> kurama10,  o/
<n-iCe> hi
<coolsist> Instalacion de servidor dhcp
<gucprez> buenas tardes a todos
<gucprez> tengo una pregunta
<gucprez> quien me puede ayudar
<fzeta> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<gucprez> tengo un disco duro fisico con ubuntu, en la casa despues que me pide inicio de sesion se me friza como si fuera el video, pero aqui en el trabajo me funciona, que creen que pueda hacer
<coolsist> Hola, buena tarde a todos, he instalado ubuntu server 14.04, pretendo atender un centro de computo de alrededor de 60 equipos mas otra área que cuenta con 25 mas, quiero instalar primeramente un servidor dhcp, la primer pregunta y duda es si necesito instalar y configurar un servidor de dominio
<GridCube> ah... esto es un poco mas de mi nivel, pero no entiendo para que necesitarias un dominio
<GridCube> con la ip del dhcp deberia ser suficiente
<Thergen> Buenas
<coolsist> Gracias por la respuesta, sigo con la problemática, la siguiente pregunta es: ¿mi servidor debe tener una ip fija?
<coolsist> Mi ISP es megacable, mi servidor toma en automático las siguientes direcciones: ip: 177.246.42.123 mascara de red 255.255.252.0 la puerta de enlace es 177.246.40.1 y servidor dhcp 10.2.56.210
<coolsist> Al configurar básicamente mi dhcp para mi red interna seria de esta manera:
<coolsist> Subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<coolsist> Rangue 192.168.1.0 192.168.1.250;
<coolsist> La duda es en esta parte:
<coolsist> Option subnet-mask ??? Y en option broadcast-adress ( que direcciones deben llevar)
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<coolsist> Configurar el servidor dhcp
<DELLtra> el servidor dhcp espara dar  a maquinas ip  solo es cosa de poner un rango de ip
<successus> salus
<successus> salud
<coolsist> Si, pero la idea es que mis clientes tengan acceso a internet, y eso es lo que no sucede, el servidor tiene internet pero los clientes no, dhcp me marca error al reiniciar el servicio
<mimecar> has revisado el log de dhcp?
<DELLtra> revisaste los dns ?
<coolsist> Los log no recuerdo, en cuanto a los dns puse en la configuracion los dns de mi isp, no se si a eso te refieras o si estoy mal ( que debo estarlo pues no funciona)
<DELLtra> si obvio a eso
<DELLtra> pero entonces a cada maquina cliente dhcp   cual es el resultado
<DELLtra> si optiene el rango de ip asigna la puerta de enlace los dns la mascara , etc
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<Chuck_Norris> Hola -.-
<coolsist> No, los clientes no estan tomando las direcciones asignadas
 * merrick_  Buenas!
<coolsist> Es necesario configurar la tarjeta de red para el servidor dhcp?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-05
<studynoob> Hola muy buenas
<studynoob> necesito ayuda
<studynoob> con unas particiones
<studynoob> tengo windows 8.1 y despues instale ubuntu 14.04.1
<studynoob> y puse swap al final
<studynoob> pero tenia problemas o eso creo..
<studynoob> cuelgues etc..
<studynoob> entonces al iniciar analizaba con las opciones de ubuntu y me aparece esto
<studynoob> http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-z_HMVIh-Y34/VE__qrjE5iI/AAAAAAAAAB8/B868--c-alk/w777-h583-no/14%2B-%2B1
<studynoob> que significa eso de 0.8% non-contaguous ?
<studynoob> me va aumentando
<studynoob> tengo el disco duro corrupto?
<studynoob> a todo esto he cambiado las particiones
<studynoob> la swap la he puesto delante de la ext4
<studynoob> lo repare con bot repair y lo tengo todo funcionando pero esta igual lo del non-contaguous
<studynoob> alguien me puede ayudar ?
<studynoob> Hola muy buenas
<studynoob> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<GridCube> !pregunta | studynoob
<kubot> studynoob: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<studynoob> Hola
<studynoob> buenas
<studynoob> resulta que tengo problemas con particiones y creo que es motivo
<studynoob> de que mi ubuntu va mas lento y se me cuelga
<studynoob> bueno los cuelgues pueden ser por el pc
<studynoob> pero no se
<studynoob> pongo una foto a ver que significa el non-contaguous
<studynoob> http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-z_HMVIh-Y34/VE__qrjE5iI/AAAAAAAAAB8/B868--c-alk/w777-h583-no/14%2B-%2B1
<studynoob> hace rato lo explique el problema
<studynoob> pero estaban todos comiendo supongo jejeje
<GridCube> studynoob: parece que tenes un problema con tus discos
<studynoob> si eso estoy seguro
<studynoob> ejejejej
<GridCube> te recomendaria que hagas un backup de todos tus datos pero ayer
<studynoob> pero porque motivo me ocurre eso?
<studynoob> ya me lo han dicho
<studynoob> y ya tengo practicamente hecho el backup
<GridCube> y que intentes fijarte si a) tu cable de datos no este roto b) tus discos no esten rotos c) tus particiones no esten corrompidas d) tus datos estan a salvo en otro lado
<GridCube> muchas veces los cables sata andan mal porque se les canta
<GridCube> simplemente cambialos y los discos vuelven a andar bien
<studynoob> tengo sda1 el boot de windows sda2 ntfs windows.. y luego sda3 ->extendida y sd6 ext y en sd5 swap
<studynoob> antes tenia el ext4 y al final el swap pero ayer movi las particiones por probar y sigue todo igual pero lo raro es que no me ha cambiado la particion sda6-> ext4
<studynoob> perdona creo que lo he dicho mal..
<studynoob> tengo ext4 en sda5 y swap en sda6 y esta delante de ext4
<erAbuelo> si tus discos soportan smart, comprueba el estado de los discos
<studynoob> si claro si es un disco duro bueno
<studynoob> lo compre hace poco
<studynoob> wester digital black...
<studynoob> caviar balck creo que era
<studynoob> lo que es una chusta es mi pc
<studynoob> pero bueno ajjaja
<studynoob> la placa base
<studynoob> entonces el problema por donde puede venir?
<erAbuelo> comprueba el estado del disco con SMART
<studynoob> ok
<studynoob> me salen muchos datos que tengo que mirar
<studynoob> http://fotos.subefotos.com/06bb6fdd3430a34fccbf753a640aba47o.png
<studynoob> me salen algunos errores creo
<studynoob> no de sectores..
<studynoob> pre-fallo
<studynoob> xD??
<studynoob> Hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<studynoob> Bueno pues nada gracias.:!! formateare de nuevo vaya tela..
<studynoob> nadie sabe no?
<edgardoweb> alguien puede ver esto http://goo.gl/9kPMq8 :)
<erAbuelo> re
<everbill> saludos
<everbill> alguien podria decirme por favor
<everbill> como corresponden las versiones de ubuntu con las de debian
<everbill> o al grano, se pueden poner los repositorios de debian en ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> no
<everbill> T.T
<everbill> pero no se supone que ubuntu deriba de debian?
<everbill> :-S
<erAbuelo> si, pero no es debian
<everbill> T.T
<everbill> y si es la version hardy celeron :D ?
<erAbuelo> ?
<everbill> ubuntu 8..04
<everbill> 8.04
<everbill> es que tengo 5 dvds de debian lenny
<erAbuelo> no importa la version debian<>ubuntu
<everbill> :s
<everbill> T.T
<edgardoweb> alguien puede ver esto http://goo.gl/9kPMq8 :)
<everbill> trapo de ubuntu
<everbill> elive y mepis se basan en debian y son compatibles. y ubuntu >:(
<erAbuelo> basarse y derivar no es lo mismo
<everbill> y los paquetes de ubuntu
<everbill> se pueden instalar en debian_
<everbill> ?
<erAbuelo> en general no
<everbill> edgardoweb como uno entra?
<everbill> pues que se le va a hacer erAbuelo
<everbill> este mundo es demasiado cruel
<erAbuelo> no usar ubuntu, o no usar debian :)
<edgardoweb> everbill, user demo password demo
<everbill> edgardoweb esto para que sirve?
<edgardoweb> everbill, sistema administrativo
<edgardoweb> bajo Software Libre everbill
<everbill> se puede usar como punto de venta?
<edgardoweb> si everbill
<everbill> :D
<edgardoweb> everbill, data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEBQUEBAUFRAVFBUUFBUVFBYUFBUVFRQWFhQUFBQYHCggGBolHBQUITEiJSkrLi4uFx8zPDMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQFy0mHiQtOCwtMDEsLC8vLDc3LywsLy8sNywtLDctLC8vLCwuLCwsLSwsLS0sLCwsKywsLCwsLP/AABEIAOEA4QMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAEAAQUBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUGBwj/xABFEAABAwEFAwcJBgUDBAMAAAABAAIRAwQFEiExE0FRBhQiUmFxkRUyVIGSk6Gx0iMzQsHR4QdTcoLwYqKyY3ODwiQ0Q//EABkBAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAwIEBf/EACwRAQAC
<edgardoweb> AgEDAgQFBQAAAAAAAAABAgMRBBIhMRNBFCJRcTJhgZGxBSNCoeH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APcUREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQeEeTb0/k2j2x9ayrou+308e1s9qfiAwzUDsJDgSYNQbpHrXrb6uFpOEu6QENEnOM1Y8qN/kV4iZ2R8O9SI00tkm0a1H7PNrzo21wijYbQ2XTLniQ3C0BoipnmHk94Wt8n3n6PaPeD616/5RZnNGtl/wBI7yBA4+d8CrlktjajoFKo3ImX0y0ZRlJ7/mqzeOeT7z/kWj3g+tPJ95+j2j3g+te4imOAUGmOAQeINu+85zs9ojf9oPqWSbJbvQ7V78fUvZCwcAoLBwQeOGx26
<edgardoweb> MrHap/74+pU2C77y2rC+zVy0GSMYMiDuL816tUt0H7iocpyaDvAIOfarloYTIaY7fUVY7DzmrY7cazCLJWwBrsQlsE7ujjzV0WS2yP/AItWJzGBmY4feZLurNd76bA1p6LZiZJz7fWqBdJ4mOGJ8eEwtIyz9ITTyypdN6yYs1oiTH2jdJy/Go8kXr6NaPeN+ter0rvcyYcc4mXOd4YjkrvN6nEeBWSvI/JF6+jWj3jfrTyRevo1o94361626i8auA78lOwqdYfFB5H5IvX0a0e8b9aeSL19GtHvG/WvXOb1OI8CnN6nEeBQeR+SL19GtHvG/Wnki9fRrR7xv1r1zm9TiE5vU4jwKDyPyRevo1o943608kXr6NaPeN+teu83qcR4FRzepxHxQeR+SL19GtHvG/Wnki9fRrR7xv1r1zm9TiPApzepxHgUHkfkm9
<edgardoweb> fRq/vG/Wnkm9fR6/vW/WvX2UXjviDBcN8jJV4H/wCOcg8gpXVeY86y2g91Zo/9ijbqvOTNltBBBgbZsg7iTjzXsDWvH7ucVL3vIIhvxUmNxoeN+SL19GtHvG/Wi9c2D+sFCuhW8PLTsyA7F+ISIjNWhzofyTpIGMbxMHulLXs8B2ri1gcDIJbmBIzGfb6lYsr6DXgi1FzpIAdWDhLsojfn8UG5CqC17b4oZfbsz0kxplnOiyrHa2VRNN4cAYMbjwPBBkBQVIUFBSVSVWVQUGvLLRl0qWmeTtZ3epZDvOP+blqy2z6bZ0hoHnOBgnozlmZGi2h84/5uQa3lje1os1n2lmo7V0iZBIAyzIGg1z3Liq/8UK1JzxVo0A8NYG0Mb21DUMYxiLY7sv39PtFEPY5jvNc0tPcRC8ltP8LLQbc2rjp1KIqCoXOe4VDhOIN
<erAbuelo> ?
<everbill> edgardoweb ha sido poseido :O
<edgardoweb> sorry
<everbill> parecias estar combulsionando encima del teclado
<edgardoweb> hahaha everbill eso que te mande fue una imagen
<everbill> no se como desifrarla O.o
<erAbuelo> esta en base64, la conviertes y listo
<everbill> oh
<everbill> como instalo eso?
<erAbuelo> no se instala
<everbill> ok po es una ecuacion?
<successus> salud
 * merrick  Buenas!
<studynoob> buenas
<studynoob> de nuevo
<studynoob> alguien puede ayudarme
<studynoob> ?
<MrTulias> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<studynoob> Necesito ayuda de verdad porque antes pedi ayuda y nadie me respondia xD
<studynoob> http://fotos.subefotos.com/06bb6fdd3430a34fccbf753a640aba47o.png
<studynoob> tengo ese problema
<wicope> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
 * Cr4K3N saluda
<studynoob> A ver que me quieres decir con smart ? ya he testeado con smart!!!
<studynoob> vaya tela
<studynoob> antes igual y puse los resultados etc.. pero nadie dijo nada
<studynoob> Pues vaya canal que nadie ayuda xD!!!
<wicope> has leido la web? hay parámetros que son importantes, no se cual es tu problema, yo sólo vi una foto de smart y te puse que significa esos parámetros
<studynoob> Pues yo no recibi nada xD
<Cr4K3N> esto es una comunidad de personas q se intenta ayudar entre ellas, no de trabajadores de ubuntu a quien pages o lo haga otro, si nadie responde o bien esta haciendo cosas, tienen su vida/trabajo o no saben la respuesta
<wicope> los HDD tienen con el tiempo sectores defectuosos, se tienen que marcar para que no sean utilizados, ya que si se utilizan hace el famoso ruido, clack, clack del HDD y generalmente el SO se queda pillado ... El formateo no soluciona este problema, lo que lo soluciona es marcar los sectores defectuosos para que no se usen, con el tiempo suelen aparecer más sectores defectuosos, ...
<installer_> Buenas tardes desde LZC Mich Mex. Saludos a todos....
<installer_> .'.'.'.'.'.''''.''.'
<merrick> mongol time ?
<installer_> con "mongol" se refiere a una persona nacida en Mongolia, o a una persona con síndrome de down...
<merrick> ein...
<merrick> installer_: ¿?
<installer_> me los pase por el arco del triunfo...
<installer_> la falta de costumbre de usarlos...
<mimecar> recordad que el canal es para soporte
<installer_> mimecar, me equivoque de canal, juraba que era el café...
<installer_> aunque no veo mucho intercambio de conocimientos, me imagino que es por que los que saben, lo primero que hacen es regañar y mandarlos a google.. ja
<merrick> bien, ya contesto la pregunta.
<mimecar> claro que mandamos a Google
<mimecar> cuando preguntan algo que ya está documentado y es sencillo
<cousteau> y no requiera del esfuerzo de otro para responderlo
<installer_> el problema principalmente para los principiantes, es encontrar la pregunta adecuada, cuando ya sabes hacer la pregunta adecuada, ya no ocupas que nadie te conteste,... ya sabes donde buscar...
<installer_> y cuando no sabes  lo que buscas, pues recurres a un ser humano... no a un software...
<mimecar> si no encuentras una solución y demuestras que lo has intentado tienes ayuda
<installer_> eso si, soy testigo...
<installer_> y no de J...
<installer_> ok
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<everbill> saludos
<victor__> hola
<victor__> en ubuntu studio como hago para ver la info de la pc (nombre de equipo , ram)
<victor__> si alguein me puede ayudar gracias
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-06
<manuelgeek11> hi
<Chuck_Norris> aloha
<renzorzons> buenos dias
<Chuck_Norris> hi!
<renzorzons> alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<renzorzons> hi
<Chuck_Norris> !ask | renzorzons
<kubot> renzorzons: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<manuelgeek11> renzorzons, dime
<manuelgeek11> cual es el problema
<manuelgeek11> ?
<renzorzons> ok gracias
<renzorzons> tengo kubuntu 14.04.1
<Chuck_Norris> si
<Chuck_Norris> y que paso con kubuntu renzorzons ?
<renzorzons> tengo Kubuntu 14.04.1 al iniciar en el coursor figura un proceso ejecutandose que antes no aparecia hay algun modo de saber que prceso es
<Chuck_Norris> si, sudo apt-get install htop
<Chuck_Norris> despues: htop
<Chuck_Norris> desde la terminal
<renzorzons> instalando
<renzorzons> al parecer me muestra un monitor de procesos en terminal
<renzorzons> pero aun no se como saber cual es la aplicacion
<Chuck_Norris> si, desde ahi, podes ver los procesos en ejecucion
<Chuck_Norris> y... fijate siempre en las primeras de arriba, y es importante que ningun proceseso consuma al 100% algunos de los procesadores, eso quiere decir que la aplicacion no anda bien, entonces tenes que matar al proceso
<renzorzons> pero como puedo saber cual es al iniciar solo se mira el icono del mouse como ejecutando y esperando
<Chuck_Norris> al inicio del sisitema tenes muchos procesos corriendo al mismo tiempo, es comun
<Chuck_Norris> es comoun eso
<renzorzons> pero antes no salia
<Chuck_Norris> puede estar hasta 1 minuto quizas, dependiendo de la capacidad de proceso que tengas
<renzorzons> sucede siempre al reiniciar es el mouse con el simbolo de ejecutar
<Chuck_Norris> quizas instalaste alguna aplicacion ultimamente que se esta ejecutando al inicio del sistema
<renzorzons> y luego desaparece
<Chuck_Norris> simbolo de ejecutar?
<renzorzons> pense que era compatibilidad de harware pero  todo ah estado bien
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<Chuck_Norris> tranqui
<Chuck_Norris> sinceramente hace mucho no uso KDE, pero generalmente las distros tienen un programa donde podes ver las aplicaciones que se inician al comienzo del sistema
<renzorzons> mi laptop es asus g75vw i7 3ra g 8 gb disco 1tb targeta de video nvidia GTX660m
<Chuck_Norris> en KDE quizas la encontras dentro del menu principal en alguna pestaña llamada "systema" o "configuracion"
<renzorzons> si
<Chuck_Norris> buena maquina
<renzorzons> tiene otro slot para disco duro se usa de modo raid pero prefiero poner el otro disco windows solo para jugar asi no interfiere con mi linux
<renzorzons> ntfs es muy malo en los disco duros y no quiero mesclar
<Chuck_Norris> tambien seguro tenes un "gestor de tareas" como el de windows aunque tampoco se como invocarlo en KDE, aunque otra vez, seguro lo encontras en la pestaña "systema"
<Chuck_Norris> es verdad
<renzorzons> si tambien lo tengo  monitor de sistema
<renzorzons> ksys guard
<Chuck_Norris> yo lo tengo asi, aunque se me rompio mi mouse gamer ahora no quiero jugar hasta que me llege mi mouse nuevo -.-
<renzorzons> ohh lastima por el mouse yo siempre taro de jugar juegos con jostick uso el de xbox 360
<Chuck_Norris> bien!
<Chuck_Norris> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/dealing-with-xbox-controllers-in-ubuntu
<renzorzons> quiero instalr wow en mi kubuntu
<renzorzons> y doom 3
<renzorzons> si tengo el ultimo repo de xboxdrive
<renzorzons> me va cheve incluso controla el led
<Chuck_Norris> sobre el wow creo que hace poco vi algo en webupd8
<Chuck_Norris> bien! no sabia eso, no juego RPG ni tampoco uso joysticks xD
<renzorzons> si chevere
<Chuck_Norris> aunque si tengo un joystick tipo arcade con el que juego MAME
<Chuck_Norris> me gusta FPS, soy fanatico de Urban Terror
<renzorzons> estoy ahora en webup8 esta chevere tambie tengo el ultimo wine
<Chuck_Norris> bien!
<renzorzons> si tengo el mupen64plus en py y va chevere
<renzorzons> y higan para snes
<Chuck_Norris> bien!, mira:  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/how-to-install-world-of-warcraft-in.html
<renzorzons> obiamente la targeta d evideo nvidia funcia al 100 tambien en ubunu
<Chuck_Norris> esto fue lo que habia visto hace poco: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/partial-workaround-for-black-distorted.html
<Chuck_Norris> seh, gracias a Dios y al gordito Gabel Nvidia se puso las pilas con nosotros (usuarios de linux)
<renzorzons> eh utilizado kubuntu desde ya un ano y decidi hacer una instalacion limpia despues de que aprendi a usarlo
<renzorzons> hace 2 dias ya reisntale pero no se que paso aparece el proceso como si estuviera esperando algo y luego finaliza
<Chuck_Norris> yo lo he utilizado tambien, pero nunca me termino de gustar, aunque ahora se esta poniendo lindo, pero ahora ya soy fanatico de gnome-shell xD
<renzorzons> no soy perfecionista pero me gustaria saber si hice algo mal
<Chuck_Norris> esta bien
<renzorzons> lo configure para que paresca un poco a gnome sheel
<renzorzons> shell
<Chuck_Norris> plasma 5 me esta gustando como se ve, lo voy a probar cuando ya sea estable, aunque ya estoy fanatizado por gnome-shell :p
<Chuck_Norris> seh, lo conoces?
<renzorzons> si esta muy chevere un interfaz muy limpia
<renzorzons> simepre usaba gnome unity solo una vez no me convecio
<Chuck_Norris> seh, eso es lo que me gusta, me gusta lo simple y minimal, sin tantas opciones -.-
<renzorzons> lo usaba porque mi latop anterior no era tan potente y gnome siempre se acomoda a todo
<Chuck_Norris> no, ahora no puedo ni verlo unity, me parece orripilante como se ve (out-of-the-box)
<renzorzons> aunque instale xfce en la de mi novia y xfce me gusto mucho tambie
<Chuck_Norris> aparte tampoco me esta gustando compiz :p
<renzorzons> gnome shell usa muter verdad
<Chuck_Norris> seh, xfce y lxde estan muy bien ahora en estos dias
<renzorzons> mutter
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<renzorzons> si chevere
<Chuck_Norris> yo utilize tambien openbox y fluxbox
<renzorzons> open box me gusto
<Chuck_Norris> me habia enamorado de esos escritorios
<renzorzons> aunque un tiempo use ubuntu con cairo dock
<Chuck_Norris> aprendi a configurarlos a mi gusto, pero no se, ahora me gusta mucho gnome-shell
<renzorzons> y tambien muy bueno ligero pero inestable
<Chuck_Norris> tambien, "Spatry" utiliza ubuntu + Cairo tambien xD
<Chuck_Norris> yo he visto imagenes de usuarios usando awesome, y lo dejan maravilloso, nunca use awesome aunque siempre tuve ganas de usarlo :p
<Chuck_Norris> este soy yo usando OpenCDE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GChDZFyQaNk  :P
<renzorzons> los acabo de ver esta muy bonito
<renzorzons> ohh que bakan esta muy retro
<renzorzons> parece openbox
<renzorzons> esta chevere
<renzorzons> de cde nace KDE
<renzorzons> o algo asi no?
<Chuck_Norris> no no, ni idea de donde nace KDE creo que es propio en su estilo, o sea, no deriba de ningun DE, eso creo, y CDE (common desktop enviroment) fue el DE utilizado por los utimos Unix V7 al princio de los 90
<Chuck_Norris> OpenCDE fue su alternativa opensource, ya que por aquel entonces CDE era privativo, luego paso a ser "opensource" o "free software" no lo recuerdo
<Chuck_Norris> estos son alguno escritorios mios, no se si todos los links funcionen :P  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8846763/
<renzorzons> si me explique mal me reeria al estilo en diseño
<Chuck_Norris> tiene un parecido, es cierto
<renzorzons> claro kde lo invento un aleman
<renzorzons> solo tomo de base el diseno de cde
<Chuck_Norris> ah! mira, no sabia que tomo ideas de CDE
<renzorzons> se parecen mucho no pero eso solo fue al principio
<renzorzons> muy al principio
<Chuck_Norris> yo llege a utilizar KDE 3.5 xD
<renzorzons> me guta el openbox verde
<renzorzons> curiousx
<Chuck_Norris> ta' bueno, por ahi tambien tengo algo en fluxbox, en fluxbox podia usar theme gtk3 y quedaba tal cual como si estaba utilizando un ubuntu o un gnome-shell xD
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<Chuck_Norris> en openbox tambien podias utilizar "gtk3" pero tenia sus problemas en cuanto a la visualizacion, o sea, no se integraban del todo bien los themes, en fluxbox se integraban bastante bien
<renzorzons> oye volviendo a a mi kde como puedo bsar que proceso es
<renzorzons> intente bootchart
<renzorzons> pero no me queda muy claro
<renzorzons> pero si me entiendes no es como cuando abres firefox y el icono muestra que esta trabajando en abrirlo como el relog de windows
<Chuck_Norris> buena idea, pero para mi, si te fijas en el primer proceso que te da el htop, pues, posbilemente sea ese, es que como son muchos los procesos que corren a la vez al inicio, entonces no es facil, saberlo
<renzorzons> junto al mouse
<Chuck_Norris> si al costado del mouse tenes un icono, entonces podes deducirlo por el incono
<renzorzons> claro pero este muestra el icono de ejecutar
<Chuck_Norris> en KDE podias tener un inoco al costado del mouse cuando iniciabas un programa me acuerdo -.-
<renzorzons> como las tuercas
<renzorzons> claro entonces aparece como cargando algo y luego desparece
<Chuck_Norris> mmm... no se, la verdad no se, pero quizas hace referencia a los servicios del sistema que se estan inicializando, no lo se
<renzorzons> exacto
<Chuck_Norris> conoces "KDE Konect" o algo asi -.- :P
<renzorzons> justo lo estoy mirando porque?
<Chuck_Norris> En las calles cuentan que es un gran programa que estan desarrollando para KDE
<Chuck_Norris> gnome-shell tambien tiene su alternativa, aunque "KDE Konect" esta mas avanzado en el tema
<renzorzons> si lo use con mi android y se integra casi bien envia los archivos con la opcion comparir de android
<renzorzons> tambien puesdes usar el mouse pero no me ha funcionado
<Chuck_Norris> seh, hace eso y mucho mas, aparte tambien lei por ahi que estan por agregarle nuevas y muy interesantes opciones :P
<Chuck_Norris> voy a ver si las encuentro -.-
<renzorzons> y tambien para mando mulimedia
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<renzorzons> voy a reinicir y ejecutar el htop le voy a dar la opcion de cpu
<renzorzons> vas a seguir en linea??
<Chuck_Norris> http://albertvaka.wordpress.com/2014/10/23/kde-connect-feature-brainstorming/
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<renzorzons> ok regeso
<Chuck_Norris> gnome-shell alternative http://screenfreeze.net/deskcon/
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<renzorzons> chuck?
<Chuck_Norris> renzorzons?
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<renzorzons> oye parece ser algo drive manager de phyloth
<renzorzons> phylot 3
<renzorzons> algo asi
<Chuck_Norris> drive manager, dejalo asi como esta
<renzorzons> tambien me di cuenta cuando conecta la red wifi desaparece
<renzorzons> si cero que si pero no dejo de pensar que hice para que no funione bien
<Chuck_Norris> entonces, es eso, esta inicializando procesos del sistema
<renzorzons> si pero antes estava ok que pude hace para desconfigurarlo
<renzorzons> ohh mira la falla en mi cara dice  las notificaciones dispositivo fallo al iniciarse
<Chuck_Norris> sinceramente no lo seh, a mi recien me paso algo precido con gnome-shell, antes yo iniciaba gnome-shell y casi ni lei el disco una vez dentro del escritorio
<Chuck_Norris> creo que al instalar Cinnamon, o no se que fue lo que hice, pero ahora se queda como unos 10 a 15 segundos leyendo el disco
<renzorzons> es molesto no pensar que tu sistema esta perfecto y sas algo lo desconfigur
<Chuck_Norris> pero no me hago drama, o sea, ningun proceso consume constantemente 100% asi que no me hago drama
<Chuck_Norris> se se, entiendo, la verdad no me acuerdo en que parte de las miles de opciones de configuracion que tiene KDE, pero por ahi hay una opcion para deshabilitar la animacion esa del icono en el puntero del mouse
<Chuck_Norris> y asi vas a estar mas tranquilo xD
<renzorzons> ok ncontre el error
<renzorzons> dice el dispositivo wifi fallo al iniciarce
<renzorzons> falta complemento vpn
<Chuck_Norris> lo(
<renzorzons> el estado de conecion cambio
<Chuck_Norris> renzorzons: aptitude search vpn
<Chuck_Norris> y fijate que te podrias instalar desde ahi, para ver si se soluciona
<renzorzons> lo mismo pero apt ?
<renzorzons> no uso aptitude
<renzorzons> no lo tengo tampoco
<Chuck_Norris> quizas, sudo apt-get install kvpnc kvpnc-data
<Chuck_Norris> aptitude te lo muestra mas bonito
<Chuck_Norris> o sea, cuando buscas paquetes desde la terminal aptitude te lo muestra mas bonito -.-
<Chuck_Norris> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<renzorzons> lo esoy instalando
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<renzorzons> ok ya ejecute search vpn
<renzorzons> me muestra lo que tengo instalado?
<Chuck_Norris> lo que esta instalado te lo muestra con una "i" al comienzo
<Chuck_Norris> lo que tienen un "p" no estan instalados
<Chuck_Norris> fijate que te podria esta faltando de ahi
<Chuck_Norris> tal vez: kvpnc kvpnc-data ?
<renzorzons> ok en ese caso solo muestra libnm-glib-vpn1
<renzorzons> con la i el resto p
<Chuck_Norris> instalalo
<Chuck_Norris> oh! entonces libnm-glib-vpn1 ya esta instalado
<renzorzons> cual instalo?
<Chuck_Norris> cual es la lista?, hace un paste
<renzorzons> i i   libnm-glib-vpn1
<renzorzons> p   l2tp-ipsec-vpn-daemon                                     - daemon for L2tpIPsecVpn GUI
<renzorzons> p   l2tp-ipsec-vpn-daemon:i386                                - daemon for L2tpIPsecVpn GUI
<renzorzons> p   libnm-glib-vpn-dev                                        - entorno de gestión de red (interfaz GLib)
<renzorzons> p   libnm-glib-vpn-dev:i386                                   - entorno de gestión de red (interfaz GLib)
<renzorzons> i   libnm-glib-vpn1                                           - network management framework (GLib VPN shared library)
<Chuck_Norris> ahora estas temporalmente baneado, no podes escribir
<Chuck_Norris> ahora si podes escribir -.-
<Chuck_Norris> !paste | renzorzons
<kubot> renzorzons: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<renzorzons> me olvide del paste
<renzorzons> lo siento
<Chuck_Norris> np
<renzorzons> tiempo que no usaba el irc me olvide del pastebien lo siento
<Chuck_Norris> no pasa nada, aparte yo no soy mod xD
<renzorzons> oye entonces? que hago con el vpn
<renzorzons> ?
<Chuck_Norris> emm... bueno, desde ya es raro por que te dice que no se puede iniciar el wifi por que te falta un complento vpn, pero... fijate en el gestor de red si podes deshabilitar el vpn
<Chuck_Norris> ahora... tenes wifi en ese PC, es la misma PC con la que estas conectado aca?
<renzorzons> si se inicia pero eso es lo que falla
<Chuck_Norris> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<renzorzons> ya lo instale
<renzorzons> me salio una ventaa con el icono de pegar
<Chuck_Norris> cerrala
<Chuck_Norris> ahora:  aptitude search vpn | pastebinit
<renzorzons> ya esta
<Chuck_Norris> pasa el link que te dio
<renzorzons> aptitude search vpn | pastebinit
<renzorzons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8847358/
<renzorzons> ok
<Chuck_Norris> renzorzons: intenta,   sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc network-manager-openvp kvpnc kvpnc-data
<renzorzons> ok pero No se ha podido localizar el paquete network-manager-openvp
<Chuck_Norris> renzorzons: sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc network-manager-openvpn kvpnc kvpnc-data
<Chuck_Norris> arreglado :P
<renzorzons> instalo pero durante dice No VPN is running.
<Chuck_Norris> se instalo todo?
<Chuck_Norris> ok, si se instalo todo, reinicia y a ver que pasa ahora, quizas se solucione -.-
<renzorzons> ok
<renzorzons> el problema persiste parace q es un problema en la targeta de red
<renzorzons> wifi
<Chuck_Norris> pero si te podes connectar via wifi entonces, no creo que ese sea el problema
<renzorzons> si pero tiene conflictos al cargar el vpn bueno ya no importa ya se que es eso me deja mas tranquilo
<renzorzons> pero gracias por la ayuda
<Chuck_Norris> np
<renzorzons> una conulta mas que tal es wl vebcamstudio
<Chuck_Norris> consuelo:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tomahawk/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install tomahawk
<Chuck_Norris> mmm... me parece que lo use hace un tiempo atras, tenia efectos y todo, buen programa
<renzorzons> no es un reproductor de musica?
<Chuck_Norris> si
<renzorzons> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/06/tomahawk-05-released-with-new-features.html
<renzorzons> yo quiero algo para mi webcam
<renzorzons> como cheese
<renzorzons> pero mejor
<Chuck_Norris> no, pero... esa es la version 05, con ese comando de alla arriba instalas 0.8
<Chuck_Norris> la verdad no se sobre alguna alternativa al chesse, y me parece que webcam studio esta abandonado -.-
<renzorzons> si pz
<renzorzons> cual es la mejor app para webcam?
<Chuck_Norris> perdon, esta activo el proyecto
<Chuck_Norris> que version de ubuntu tenes 14.04?
<renzorzons> 14.04.1
<renzorzons> que otra aplicacion hay para camara
<Chuck_Norris> no puedo encontrar el ppa estable xD
<Chuck_Norris> no se que versiones de ubuntu soporta la version estable de ese programa, pero si encontre un PPA inestable -.- con el que puede que el programa no ande del todo bien :P
<Chuck_Norris> te paso el PPA ?
<Chuck_Norris> fijate primero si lo podes encontrar desde el centro de software
<Chuck_Norris> sino, bueno, te paso el PPA si queres
<renzorzons> ok
<renzorzons> a t que te parece vale la pena?
<renzorzons> no aparece en el centro de sofware
<Chuck_Norris> y, me parecio el mejor que habia usado en aquel entonces
<Chuck_Norris> ya entendi como es el tema del PPA estable, desde ahi te mandan a su homepage en "google code" pero desde ahi podes descargar .tar.g* o sea tendrias que compilar, lo que no creo que te guste :P
<Chuck_Norris> te paso el PPA?
<renzorzons> no
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<renzorzons> no vale la pena
<Chuck_Norris> ok ok
<renzorzons> graias
<Chuck_Norris> viste un video=
<Chuck_Norris> ?
<renzorzons> que usas tu en tu webcam?
<renzorzons> si
<Chuck_Norris> nada, no tengo notebook
<Chuck_Norris> ni tampoco webcam -.-
<Chuck_Norris> usb
<renzorzons> oohhh
<renzorzons> necesito un editor de fotos simple para xfce
<renzorzons> cual me recomiendas uno que sea rapido para salir del paso algo lijero
<Chuck_Norris> fotoxx
<Chuck_Norris> sudo apt-get install fotoxx
<renzorzons> manana voy probar en su laptop
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<renzorzons> que prefieres showell o digikam
<Chuck_Norris> nunca use digikam
<renzorzons> Chuck_Norris estas alli?
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<renzorzons> ahh
<renzorzons> que usas para tus fotos?
<Chuck_Norris> mmm... shotwell, es el gestor de fotos, me parece muy bueno
<Chuck_Norris> aunque... gnome-photos me parece mejor :P
<Chuck_Norris> se puede sincronizar con tus cuentas de Google y Facebook, y podes ver fotos de esos servidores
<Chuck_Norris> -.-
<Chuck_Norris> renzorzons: haceme caso:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tomahawk/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install tomahawk  -.-
<renzorzons> sobre el reproductor de musica?
<renzorzons> quieres que lo pruebe?
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<renzorzons> ok
<renzorzons> pero no eh pasado mi musica
<renzorzons> a mi laptop
<renzorzons> pero cual es la diferencia con los otros navegadores
<Chuck_Norris> para mi, este reproductor de musica es uno de los mejores sino el mejor -.-
<renzorzons> ahhh me interesa los que integra las redes sociales aunque no entinedo mucho
<Chuck_Norris> a diferencia de los otros se puede conectar a soundcloud, play music, itunes, y un monton de otros servicios online
<Chuck_Norris> bueno este se integra con las redes sociales
<renzorzons> que otra novedad tienes?
<Chuck_Norris> mmm... ninguna -.-
<renzorzons> eres de argentina??
<renzorzons> Chuck_Norris eres de argentina?
 * merrick  Jau!
<lana> alguien sabe como poner fonfos de escritori diferentes en 2 monitores???
 * Cr4K3N saluda
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Chuck_Norris> saludos
<erAbuelo> hasta mas tarde
<Chuck_Norris> nos vemo'
<successus__> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, hola, para hacer un correo en jabber.net como se procede? Alguien lo sabe?
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-07
<azaskun> tengo un fichero de texto grande de 2Mb que desde el notepad++ bajo sistema operativo virtaulizado windowsxp se abre rapido, en cambio desde el gedit va muy lento, alguien sabe de algun programa que me permita abrir archivos grandes y que vaya rapido o con fluidez?
<azaskun> desde ubuntu claro
<successus> salud o/
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, hay algun manual guia para configurar tor ?
<kal_cividFajdida> hi
<Leonidasxxx> tengo un problema y una duda algun soporte on-line?
<anikras> hola
<anikras> alguien puede  ayudarme con una funcion de javascript?
<GridCube> !hola | anikras Leonidasxxx
<kubot> anikras Leonidasxxx: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<GridCube> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> !helado
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'helado'.
<GridCube> tsk tsk tsk
<anikras> aqui tengo una funcion en javascript, pero no la entiendo
<anikras> http://pastebin.com/JEjcG04n
<Leonidasxxx> ok esque siempre lo hago igual al ser un soporte que gente diferente... bueno la pregunta es no puedo instalar nada con el apt-get install y el gestor de paquetes synaptics no lo puedo abrir. ¿Como hago para que pueda desisntalar e instalar aplicaciones? Me pone este fallo E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente) E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/l
<GridCube> por alguna razon tu apt esta bloqueado
<GridCube> puede ser porque hay un update ejecutandose
<GridCube> o porque hay otra aplicación que esta usando apt
<anikras> Leonidasxxx, puede intentar eliminar el archivo: sudo rm -rf -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Leonidasxxx> como lo soluciono esque estoy haciendo practicas ssh, telnet, dns, dhcp... y me haria falta instalarlo
<anikras> perdon: rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Leonidasxxx> ya
<anikras> con permisos de admnistrador
<Leonidasxxx> E: se interrumpió la ejecución de dpkg, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema
<Leonidasxxx> sale eso ahora
<anikras>  sip, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Leonidasxxx> era el dropbox
<anikras> aqui tienes un poco de informacion: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-erros.es.html
<Leonidasxxx> que no estaba instalado 100%
<Leonidasxxx> ahora una duda no es un problema
<Leonidasxxx> existen programas que borran basura y hacen como de antivirus en ubuntu?
<GridCube> Leonidasxxx: bleachit y ubutnu tweak tienen limpiadores de archivos onda cache o kernels viejos y eso
<GridCube> no hay "antivirus" para linux
<Leonidasxxx> esque noto un poco mas lento el ordenador con ubuntu despues de 2 meses de la instalacion es normal?
<anikras> Leonidasxxx, depende de lo que tengas instalado
<GridCube> depende de muchas variables
<GridCube> puede ser una cuestion de percepción nada mas tambien
<anikras> puedes ir haciendo un seguimiento de los recursos que e estan utilizando en tu equipo
<anikras> con comandos como top, htop
<anikras> ver el software que mas consume memoria
<Leonidasxxx> estoy haciendo un listado de los Gb ocupados en la raiz con las propiedades
<Leonidasxxx> no para de subir
<Leonidasxxx> 7,5 gb ocupado 240.000 elementos es mucho?
<GridCube> nop
<GridCube> Leonidasxxx: en una terminal ejecuta df -h
<Leonidasxxx> esque lo voy a dejar
<Leonidasxxx> haber cuanto tarda
<Leonidasxxx> grid una cosa cuando hice sudo dpkg --configure -a lo deje hacerlo pero se ha queda pillado en el 100% de Dowloading Dropbox... que hago? cierro? ctr-c?
<omikron4> Holas a todos.. una pregunta... para instalar ubuntu en un disco hay que hacer una particion efi o una grub_bios o las dos?
<Leonidasxxx> ubuntu utiliza ext4
<omikron4> eso ya lo se Leonidasxxx
<Leonidasxxx> que quieres hacer entoces?
<omikron4> pero estoy en un pc con uefi
<Leonidasxxx> ahhh
<Leonidasxxx> pues ni idea supongo que es igual... pero no se nunca he tenido uefi en mi pc asi que lo siento...
<omikron4> me cargue win8 sin querer pero lo celebré
<Leonidasxxx> jjajajja
<Leonidasxxx> lo tengo en carcasa y con el plastico
<Leonidasxxx> no lo pienso instalar
<omikron4> es que tengo instalado el ubuntu 1404 y tambien el 14.10. El uefi me dejaba borrar particiones pero nunca instalar... es decir, cuando instalas matas el arranque. (vaya seguridad) (no puedes instalar pero si matar)
<GridCube> !efi | omikron4
<kubot> omikron4: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<omikron4> gracias GridCube , lo que ocurre es que con efi me funcionan pero no se si probar solo con grub_bios o bios_grub, porque dependo de tomarme algo en el bar con wifi cada vez que tengo que instalar
<GridCube> ni idea con eso
<GridCube> Leonidasxxx: mata al dropbox
<omikron4> aqui solo tengo para poco con el wifi del movil
<Leonidasxxx> no puedo
<omikron4> bueno gracias.. chaus
<omikron4> !quit
<Leonidasxxx> no puedo
<Leonidasxxx> no me deja quitarlo
<GridCube> Leonidasxxx: ni con el comando que te enseño anikras
<GridCube> ?
<Leonidasxxx> ya lo he hecho
<Leonidasxxx> estoy haciendolo desde centro de software de ubuntu
<Leonidasxxx> haber si va ahi
<Leonidasxxx> parece que va
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<alfuentes> Buenas tardes, que soluciones ERP opensource me recomiendan, tomando en cuenta facilida de uso, desempeño y una curva de aprendizaje no muy grande.
<Cr4K3N> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-08
<daniel_> hola amigos
<daniel_> si hay soporte en espa;ol?
<GridCube> !pregunta | daniel_
<kubot> daniel_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<daniel_> tengo un problema con un servidor Jetty, pues desde el cliente no me carga el contenido CSS ni los iconos
<daniel_> que propietario y permisos debo fijara a la carpeta contenedora webapps para solucionar esto?
<daniel_> ayudenme por favor
<GridCube> !paciencia | daniel_
<kubot> daniel_: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> daniel_, los archivos perteneces a www-data?
<daniel_> lo siento pido disculpas, llevo algo de tiempo en esto, espero sepan como puedo solucionar
<daniel_> mil disculpas xD
<daniel_> osea a daniel.www-data
<daniel_> ya hice varios cambios sobre la carpeta, y no se soluciona este error
<daniel_> gracias regreso en otro momento, son muy amables y tienen mucha razon, hay que hacer estas configuraciones y pruebas con paciencia
 * merrick  Jau!
<victorhugoquero> hol buen di necesito  configurr mi maquina PARA  VER LIBROS VIRTUALES Y  PODER VER DVDENELLA  APARTEQUIERO  QUE  ME  AAYUDEN POR FAVOR DESDE VZZL CRCS
<Chuck_Norris> hola, pdf virtuales? ubuntu ya tiene un visor de pdf, dvd con menu interactivos, bueno, proba totem, sino te reproduce los dvds, entonces hacemos un par de cosas y deberia andar
<Chuck_Norris> victorhugoquero: dvds:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<anmiri> alguien me puede explicar porqué después de cierto tiempo mi teclado deja de funcionar con ubuntu?
<anmiri> holaaaa hoooolaaaa!!!!!
<anmiri> lpm cada vez ODIO mas éste sistema patético!!!!!! no sirve, es una gran CAGADA
<cousteau> no estás ayudando a resolver tu problema
<cousteau> da más datos, di si tu sistema es escritorio o laptop
<cousteau> y no te pongas de pataleta a berrear porque así lo único que consigues es que la gente pase de ti
<cousteau> (he oído de ordenadores portátiles que el teclado deja de funcionar pasado un rato, pero por el teclado en sí, no por el sistema operativo)
<cousteau> y si no te gusta ubuntu, la solución es fácil: no lo uses
<cousteau> no es como si alguien en este canal fuera responsable de Ubuntu; todos aquí son voluntarios
 * merrick  shutdown -h 10
<renzorzons> hola una consulta es recomendable actualizar kde 4.13 a kde4.14 en kubuntu 14.04
<renzorzons> hola una consulta es recomendable actualizar kde 4.13 a kde4.14 en kubuntu 14.04
<renzorzons> hola una consulta es recomendable actualizar kde 4.13 a kde4.14 en kubuntu 14.04
<jhon> hola
<jhon> alguien me puede ayudar
<renzorzons> hola jhon cuenta cual es el problema
<jhon> bueno lo que pasa es que quiero instalar sql developer
<jhon> para generar sql en mi computador necesito instalar oracle-xe
<jhon> el problema es que lo instale pero no lo he podido configurar
<jhon> ?
<chrisyagam1> hola, alguien sabe de alguna pagina de temas para Diaspora?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<Xiguanda> hola a todos¡¡¡
<renzorzons> hola una consulta es recomendable actualizar kde 4.13 a kde4.14 en kubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> ¿la actualización está en los repositorios oficiales?
<renzorzons> kde 4.14 en los repo de blackports
<renzorzons> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<mimecar> esos no son repositorios oficiales
<mimecar> ¿necesitas actualizar por alguna razón?
<renzorzons> tengo el kubuntu 14.04 y ya esta 4,14 listo
<mimecar> es mejor que uses la versión que hay en los repositorios oficiales
<renzorzons> entonces quiero tenerlo mas actualizado y no pasar al kubuntu 14.10
<mimecar> si pones una PPA ya no estarás usando paquetes de la versión LTS
<renzorzons> ummmm
<renzorzons> entonces no es recomendable?
<mimecar> si quieres la estabilidad de una versión LTS, no
<renzorzons> el ppa no es tan estable como el rep lts?
<mimecar> no
<renzorzons> ok entiendo
<renzorzons> yo pense que este ppa no modificaba la estabilidad
<mimecar> son repositorios de terceros que no dependen de Ubuntu
<renzorzons> pero uso kubuntu y ubuntu no esta unido a ninguno kde xfce etc solo unity pense que la comunidad era la responsable de kubuntu
<mimecar> Ubuntu tiene varias versiones
<mimecar> estás usando los repositorios de Ubuntu
<renzorzons> es decir el soporte esta mas por la comunidad de Kubuntu que por ubuntu
<mimecar> si quieres usar repositorios PPA es cosa tuya
<mimecar> Kubuntu utiliza los repositorios de Ubuntu y muchos de sus paquetes
<renzorzons> y los paquetes de KDE tambien son de ubuntu?
<mimecar> sí
<renzorzons> ok ya entendi
<renzorzons> entonces ubuntu da soporte al KDE de Kubuntu y si uso el ppa de KDE usare directamente los repositorios de KDE?
<renzorzons> es correcto??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> Ubuntu tiene los paquetes de KDE en su repositorio
<renzorzons> ok
<mimecar> si usas el PPA estás usando un repositorio de terceros
<mimecar> que ya no coincidirá con la versión LTS
<renzorzons> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports este es de tercero??
<mimecar> todos los PPA son de terceros
<renzorzons> ok yo lo considere de Kubuntu por el titulo
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-09
<renzorzons_> hola una consulta es recomendable instalr kde 4.14 en kubuntu 14.04?
<Cr4K3N_AFK> consejo de informatico, si algo funciona, no lo toques. Puntilla mia si es por seguridad o trae alguna novedad q necesitas, backup de todo y prueba
<Cr4K3N> y lo q te dijeron arriba si es repositorio oficial todavia si viene de ppa yo pasaria
<renzorzons_> unn si queria alguna otra opinion
<renzorzons_> sabes creo que tienes razon
<renzorzons_> pero en algun momento kubuntu cambia a otra version de kde?
<renzorzons_> o siempre sigue con la misma??
<Cr4K3N> claro como todo
<Cr4K3N> cuando ven q es por algo y esta probado
<renzorzons_> ummm
<Cr4K3N> que te lo cambien en medio de tu version o en ota version de kubuntu es otra cosa
<Cr4K3N> actualizar pa na es tonteria y arriesgarse a joder el so
<renzorzons_> ok
<renzorzons_> si tienes razon en eso
<renzorzons_> pero en cuanto a las app?
<renzorzons_> ejemplo digikam
<renzorzons_> quiero el 4.4 pero tengo q ingresar un repo
<renzorzons_> ya q cuando instalo estoy en la 3.5
<Cr4K3N> y desde codigo fuente o .deb del sitio oficial?
<Cr4K3N> me fio mas de eso q de repos de 3º
<Cr4K3N> si sabes usar el comando dd y (a ser posible) tienes la / de home separada por particion q no te de miedo probar, solo perderas tiempo y ganaras conocimiento
<renzorzons_> cual es la diferencia?? si tengo el home separado
<Cr4K3N> ahorras tiempo xD no es lo mismo salvar 10gb a un tera xD
<Cr4K3N> tb si cambias de distro como de pañuelo como yo xD
<renzorzons_> no no se como
<Cr4K3N> busca por google es algo "tedioso" o mas bien de panico pero es mucho mas facil de lo q parece
<Cr4K3N> y recuerda leelo antes un par de veces todo y cuando este todo claro lo pruebas
<fender> ubuntu español?
 * Cr4K3N \0_
<leonardo__> .Ñ{´ÑL
 * merrick  Jau!.
<victorhugoquero> alguien me  puede  ayudar a actualizar la ultima version  de  ubuntu 15.10 del  mono  verde  africano   por   favor   si   es  tan amable
<merrick> victorhugoquero: es muy fácil, coge un cd y te lo metes por el culo.
<merrick> ya tiene un mono mongolico africano o lo que seas...
<erAbuelo> buenas
<martin__> Hola
 * Cr4K3N \0_
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * merrick  nas!
<Xiguanda> hola
<Thergen> Buenas
<houseror> 	hola!
<kal_> hi, alguna aplicacion para crear y verificar firmas de archivos?
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-02
<rober> buenas
<rober> necesito ayuda
<rober> hay alguien?
<m4v> !alguien | rober
<kubot> rober: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 15.04 y 15.10
<rober> ok. necesito cambiar la codificacion de un archivo de utf-8 a ascii
<rober> ya intente abriendo el archivo con un editor de texto pero no se puede
<m4v> probá con «iconv -f utf-8 -t ascii archivo» en una consola
<m4v> ah, creo que el comando te escupe el archivo convertido en la terminal, para guardarlo en otro archivo ponele al final " > archivo_nuevo"
<rober> iconv -f utf-8 -t ascii archivo archivo-nuevo
<rober> asi seria la sintaxis?
<m4v> falta el > para redirigir la salida a archivo-nuevo
<m4v> "iconv (blah blah) archivo > archivo_nuevo
<rober> ok lo voy a probar
<rober> rober@rober-TWH:~/Descargas$ iconv -f utf-8 -t ascii a.srt > a_nuevo.srt
<rober> iconv: secuencia de entrada ilegal en la posición 255
<rober> "secuencia ilegal"
<rober> en que estoy fallando?
<m4v> no debe ser un archivo utf
<m4v> ejecuta «file a.srt» para ver que encoding tiene
<rober> si, xq cuando voy a windows lo abro con el editor y lo cambio a ascii muy facilmente. Pero en ubuntu no encuentro la manera de cambiarlo
<rober> a.srt: ISO-8859 text, with CRLF line terminators
<m4v> iso8859 es ascii
<rober> perdon tengo que cambiarlo a ANSI
<m4v> ya está en ascii ese subtítulo, no será que el reproductor espera un subtitulo en utf?
<rober> tengo que pasar de utf-8 a ansi.
<m4v> pero como vimos recien, ese subtitulo esta en ascii, no utf
<rober> tengo el problema que en los subtitulos me aparecen esos simbolos raros. Tengo entendido que es por la codificacion de los caracteres
<rober> yo lo soluciono yendo a windows y con el editor de texto lo hago muy facilmente, pero en ubuntu no me lo permite
<m4v> Ubuntu te lo permite, lo hago todo el tiempo.
<rober> lo haces con gedit ?
<m4v> si estas reproduciendo la pelicula en ubuntu, normalmente espera los subtitulos en utf, no ascii. En general todo es utf en linux, no como en windows que usa diferentes ISO- segun el idioma
<rober> yo bajo los subtitulos y despues me voy a windows y los paso de utf-8 a ANSI
<rober> y ahi se soluciona el problema
<rober> pero es una perdida de tiempo
<rober> miro las peliculas en smplayer
<m4v> fijate en las preferencias del smplayer, que codificación tiene configurada para subtitulos
<m4v> en Ubuntu (en linux en general) usa todo en UTF, que es lo normal. Ascii es obsoleto ya
<rober> ahi funciono!!!!!
<rober> iso-xxxx y cambie a utf-8 y solucionado el problema!!!
<rober> resulto ser mas sencillo de lo que creia.
<m4v> mmh, que raro, pensé que estaría en utf8 ya por defecto. Bueno, no importa.
<rober> muchisimas gracias!!!
<m4v> de nada
<installer> una ayuda, no se lo que busco, quiero que el formato de una celda se repita cada que valla a ser editada, osea que crezca el documento solo si tiene datos.
<GridCube> installer: formato condicional
<GridCube> o queres un formulario que rellene una hoja?
<installer> GribCube, quiero que, solo exista una celda con x columnas, y que cada que introdusca datos en A3 por ejemplo
<installer> en A4 se cop el formato de A3
<installer> Para cuando solo tengan datos de Ax a Ay, solo se impriman esas, no mas... son un inútil usando calc , ok
<marcv> Hola. Estoy intentando instalar el paquete redis-server y cuando hago apt-get install redis-server, tengo dos problemas.
<marcv> Primero me dice "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libjemalloc1 redis-tools redis-server"
<marcv> Y si no hago caso al warning e instalo igual,  me da un "Err http://ftp.udc.es/ubuntu/ trusty/universe libjemalloc1 amd64 3.5.1-2" para los tres paquetes del warning
<marcv> Soy un newbie de apt. Alguien me podria dar una pista para arreglar esto?
<metallic> marcv, a mí no me da ningún problema (en Debian)
<marcv> metallic: yo en Ubuntu server 14.04
<metallic> marcv, has probado cambiando el repositorio a usar?
<marcv> es que no sé ni como hacer esto...
<metallic> no sé muy bien cómo va, pero creo que los repos tienen una huella digital (gpg creo que se llama) para asegurar que se está accediendo al repositorio de verdad
<metallic> lo puedes ver en "/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d"
<marcv> esta carpeta la tengo vacia
<metallic> marcv, te iba a pedir ahora mismo que me enseñaras lo que había XD
<metallic> mmm... Pues no sé cómo arreglar eso... Voy a mirar algo ;)
<metallic> marcv, estoy ojeando esta página de momento, quieres probar la segundo respuesta propuesta?
<metallic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<metallic> marcv?
<marcv> si perdona estaba en otro chat
<marcv> voy a ver esto
<metallic> básicamente es que escribas "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -fv"
<marcv> esto qué me va a hacer?
<marcv> borrar qué?
<metallic> marcv, haz un "ls /var/lib/apt/lists/" verás que esos archivos contienen info sobre los repositorios
<metallic> no pasa nada porque haciendo "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade" se regenerarán
<metallic> y espero que esta vez con las claves, si no... Probaremos la primera solución del enlace ;)
<metallic> haz "cat" sobre alguno de ellos si no te fías XD
<marcv> pero no se va a perder nada?? Es que estoy en un servidor que no es mio, no me gustaria que el admin, cuando vuelva, se queje de que he bnorrado algo (repositorio, u otra cosa)
<metallic> marcv, no pasa nada porque esa información la actualizas cada vez que actualizas la lista de repositorios. Concretamente contiene listas de paquetes, información sobre ellos, etc...
<metallic> esa información se autogenera por apt. Lo que sí es más delicado es modificar el archivo "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<metallic> pero eso no lo vamos a hacer si no hace falta ;)
<marcv> metallic: he hecho las dos lines esas. Ahora cuando hago sudo apt-get install redis-server, me dice simplemente E: Unable to locate package redis-server
<metallic> marcv, has escrito "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<marcv> yes
<metallic> y qué te ha dicho la computadora?
<marcv> me ha dicho: http://pastie.org/private/sobohuim0vrlncnxvlh8g
<metallic> marcv, fíjate en las líneas 4 y 6 por ejemplo... gpg ;). Ok, parece que hay un problema con unas secciones voy a ojearlo
<metallic> marc, estoy en "http://ftp.udc.es" y no logro localizar la distribución ubuntu
<metallic> me parece extraño...
<metallic> marcv, puedes enviar el contenido de "/etc/apt/sources.list"?
<metallic> parece que hay problemas solo con algunas partes...
<marcv> aqui tienes: http://pastie.org/private/rs1s8hag9aunji3ziyrqda
<metallic> no sé marcv... No veo nada raro a priori, voy a usar esos repositorios en mi Ubuntu a ver
<marcv> he buscado el sources.list por defecto de ubuntu 14.04, y me lleva a un a especie de generador: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/. Alli me regenra una lista con http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ y no  http://ftp.udc.es. alo mejor podria cambiar esto (haciendo un backup del sources.list actual, claro)
<metallic> marcv, seguramente el generador automático te da un repositorio español primario (importante por así decirlo) luego hay otros como "http://ftp.caliu.cat"
<metallic> y tú también usas un ppa que no te dará el generador automático
<metallic> el puppet no sé qué
<marcv> digamos que cambio el sources.list por el que me da el generador ése. Habra problemas despues para actualizar paquetes que se instalaraon antes con el sources.list actual ?
<marcv> quiero decir que un pâquete que se instalo, en su tiempo, con un souirces.list "x" se puede actualizart igual con un sources.list "y" ?
<metallic> marcv, no siempre y cuando aparezca en repositorios de ambas listas. Es decir, imagina que tu instalas un paquete de la sección "contrib" pero en luego modificas el "sources.list" para suprimir esa sección, obviamente ya no estará disponible en tu lista de paquetes para poder actualizarlo o ver información aunque se quedará instalado
<metallic> perdón SÍ siempre y cuando...
<metallic> por cierto marcv, a mí también me da error al actualizar la lista de paquetes con el repositorio que tú usas
<marcv> vale pero si instalo apache desde ftp.udc, lo pdré actualizar desde http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<marcv> (estando apache en los dos, claro,cosa que me parece segura)
<marcv> vale, pues me parece que tengo que cambiar el sources.list. Voy a hacer un backup del actual e probar con el nuevo. Asi siempre tendré posibilidades de volver hacia atras
<metallic> marcv, sí claro, un repositorio contiene paquetes, y todos han de contener los mismos (ya sea el que hospeda udc o caliu)
<metallic> tú luego ya te descargas las listas de paquetes y los paquetes del servidor concreto que sea :)
<metallic> marcv, sustituye solo aquellos que diga "ftp.udc.es"
<marcv> Ha funcionado
<marcv> redis-server esta instaldo
<marcv> muchismisa gracias por tu ayuda
<marcv> muchisimas
<metallic> marcv, espero que hayas aprendido algo ;)
<marcv> la verda que si
<metallic> y lo de hacer una copia de seguridad de la lista de repositorios es una muy buena práctica :)
<metallic> posiblemente se deba el fallo a que el servidor al que te conectabas esté de mantenimiento o no sé... :-/
<marcv> me imagino que sera algo asi, pero igual me fio mal de una url que ponga ubuntu.com que de otra que ponga udc.es (que ni sé lo que es)
<marcv> lo voy a deja asi, y si se quejan, que vuelvan con el source.list antiguo
<marcv> Bueno, me voy. Muchas gracias de nuevo. Un saludo
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-03
<marisol> hola tengo problemas acabo de instalar ubuntu pero no puedo instalar mi antena wifi encontre https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc   pero no se que hacer
<marisol> ya lo encontre me puede alguien guiar a como lo debo instalar?
<marisol> hola....
<marisol> chicospor favor ayudenme
<marisol> hola!!
<marisol> nadie?
<Patero-ng> hola a todititos
<residente> pene
<MarioMey> Hola gente. Estoy teniendo unos problemitas con la instalación de paquetes y dependencias. Voy a intentar explicarlo bien...
<MarioMey> Hace unos días estaba intentando clonar para compilar Blender.
<MarioMey> Intentando bajar dependencias necesarias (ej: FFMPEG), apareció un mensaje de problemas de dependencia. Cuando ví que se puso complicado... me rendí a compilar (ya tengo experiencias frustadas y no tengo tiempo para otras más).
<MarioMey> Más adelante en el día, intenté instalar skype... y me saltó este mismo mensaje. Pero, esta vez, con dependencias de skype.
<MarioMey> (ahora vengo)
<MarioMey> Cuando hago sudo apt-get -f install, no se resuelve las dependencias.
<MarioMey> Entonces, lo dejo... e intento instalar el paquete deb de Google Hangouts (estaba queriendo hacer videoconferencia). Cuando intento instalarlo, también, nuevmaente me salta con el problema de dependencias.
<mimecar> no es buena idea usar apt-get -f
<MarioMey> Incluso, ahora me acuerdo bien, saltaban las dependencias inclumplidas de skype, intentando instalar Hangouts.
<MarioMey> Para que dejase de hacerlo, tenía que hacer sudo apt-get purge skype. A partir de ahí, apt-get -f install me daba un buen resultado.
<MarioMey> O sea, me tiraba un OK.
<mimecar> no te puede dar buen resultado porque ese parámetro le dice a apt
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien sabe qué sucede y cóm oresolverlo?=
<mimecar> "instala aunque no cumplas las dependencias y fallen cosas"
<MarioMey> Ajá...
<MarioMey> mimecar: ¿Podemos ir paso a paso, intentando instalar Skype, por ejemplo?
<mimecar> lo primero, ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<MarioMey> Ubuntu-Mate 14.04
<MarioMey> 64x
<mimecar> quita todos los paquetes que hayas instalado con apt -f
<MarioMey> mimecar: E: No se conoce la opción de línea de órdenes «f» [de -f].
<MarioMey> Probé con apt y apt-get
<MarioMey> Lo mismo.
<mimecar> lo acabas de poner ahora mismo
<mimecar> apt-get -f install
<MarioMey> Ah, ok.
<MarioMey> mimecar: http://www.pasteall.org/62028
<mimecar> ¿cuántos paquetes has forzado que se instalen?
<MarioMey> Uh. A ver... a mi parecer, nunca llegué a forzar nada que se instale.
<MarioMey> Si intenté instalar algunos paquetes que estaban en una lista como ésta (de cuando queŕia compilar Blender), pero cada paquete me pedía más dependencias... y así, hasta que abandoné. Pero, que yo sepa, nunca se llegó a instalar nada.
<MarioMey> (aunque seguro que sí sucedió)
<mimecar> pon la salida de apt-get install
<mimecar> si has forzado paquetes tu sistema puede ser inestable
<MarioMey> Qué raro: E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<MarioMey> No tengo abierto otro instalador...
<mimecar> ¿estás usando sudo?
<MarioMey> Disculpá, fue eso.
<MarioMey> La salida es similar a la que pasteé.
<MarioMey> Ahora pasteo -esta...
<MarioMey> mimecar: http://www.pasteall.org/62030
<mimecar> elimina skype
<MarioMey> Te aviso que ayer lo hice, pero siguió haciéndolo. Lo voy a hacer ahora.
<MarioMey> Lo acabo de sacar con "remove".
<MarioMey> Listo.
<mimecar> pon de nuevo la salida del comando
<mimecar> si te sale skype no lo has eliminado
<MarioMey> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 27 no actualizados.
<mimecar> ok, ahora actualiza todo el sistema
<MarioMey> upadateando, upgradeando...
<MarioMey> Mientras, te cuento que ayer hice dos cosas que posiblemente hayan traído algún problema, tú me dirás.
<MarioMey> Una, borrar el arhchivo /var/lib/dpkg/lock y, otra, desinstalar aquellos paquetes que dicen que fueron instalados por alguna rzón, pero que ya no se usan.
<mimecar> para que has intentado borrar el lock?
<MarioMey> ¿Habría algún problema en eso que hice?
<MarioMey> Lo leí en algún foro...
<MarioMey> Y creo que ya lo había hecho antes, en alǵun momento...
<mimecar> problemas no
<mimecar> pero no tiene mucho sentido hacerlo
<MarioMey> Ok.
<mimecar> sobretodo cuando el sistema lo borra si no se está ejecutando apt
<MarioMey> ¿No puede ser que quede trabado ese archivo, algo así como si estuviese usando... pero no?
<mimecar> de normal no
<MarioMey> (disculpá mi forma de explicar tan noob)
<MarioMey> Voy a upgradear ahora.
<MarioMey> Va a estar un rato. Vuelvo cuando termine, ¿sí, mimecar?
<MarioMey> (90mb)
<mimecar> ok
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<MarioMey> mimecar: Listo, ya upgradeó.
<mimecar> instala skype por consola
<MarioMey> mimecar: ahí hice sudo dpkg -i skype.....deb.
<MarioMey> Dice "Seleccionando...", "Preparing to unpack...", "Unpacking skype" y...
<MarioMey> dpkg: problemas de dependencias impiden la configuración de skype:
<MarioMey> Y aparece una lista así:
<mimecar> pon la salida en pastebin
<MarioMey>  skype depende de libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6~).
<MarioMey> Y 16 items así.
<MarioMey> mimecar: http://www.pasteall.org/62031
<novato_lubuntu20> sBuenas
<mimecar> en la 14.04 la versión de libc6 es la 2.19
<mimecar> MarioMey, ¿seguro que estás usando Ubuntu?
<MarioMey> ¡Sí! Eso sí, es la versión de Ubuntu-Mate que se instala así.
<MarioMey> O sea, no es Ubuntu y le instastalé el escritorio... sino que lo bajé de https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<mimecar> parece uan distribución derivada
<mimecar> las versiones de los paquetes que te fallan son más recientes en ubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> no tiene sentido que tengas esas versiones antiguas
<novato_lubuntu20> Buenas tardes, Estoy usando lununtu 14.04 y cada cierto tiempo(no fijo), se me queda pillado el sistema, y se reinicia,. He intentado mirar los logs, pero no encuentro, o no se donde buscar
<MarioMey> Pero el tema es que no se actualizaron solas, ¿no?
<mimecar> novato_lubuntu20, ¿tienes actualizado el sistema?
<mimecar> MarioMey, en tu versión no lo sé
<novato_lubuntu20> mimecar: No no lo tengo, intento acceder al actualización y antes de cargar me da error
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste novato_lubuntu20
<kubot> novato_lubuntu20: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<novato_lubuntu20> mimecar: Quiero decir que  se me queda pillado el sistema
<novato_lubuntu20> voya probar ahora de nuevo
<mimecar> si se bloquea con ese comando puede ser un fallo de hardwaer
<mimecar> hardware
<MarioMey> mimecar: Te entiendo... pero, te soy sincero, tengo la sensación que hay un error por otro lado. Ahora estoy bajando algún deb (Google Earth) para ver qué me dice cuando lo intente instalar.
<mimecar> MarioMey, tu mismo
<mimecar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=libstdc%2B%2B6&searchon=names
<mimecar> ahí tienes las versiones que hay en cada versión de Ubuntu
<mimecar> Skype está preparado para la 12.04 y se debería instalar con lo que ya tienes en los repositorios
<mimecar> pide versiones antiguas de las dependencias y no las cumples
<MarioMey> mimecar: ¿cómo hago para saber la versión que tengo instalada en el sistema de un paquete en particular, por terminal?
<MarioMey> Porque estoy viendo, desde Synaptic, que tengo instalada la versión 4.8.4-ubuntu1~14.04.
<mimecar> lsb_release -a
<MarioMey> mimecar: digo de un paquete en particular. Por ejemplo, libstdc++6.
<mimecar> pues no es lo que dice Skype...
<mimecar> tu sistema es de 64 bits?
<MarioMey> Sí.
<MarioMey> mimecar: mirá esto:
<MarioMey> mario@circo3d:~/Descargas/Programas$ dpkg-query -W libstdc++6
<MarioMey> libstdc++6:amd64	4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04
<mimecar> ¿has descargado el paquete multiarch?
<MarioMey> ¿De Skype? Sí.
<mimecar> los paquetes que descargas de Skype son de 32 bits
<mimecar> es la única explicación
<mimecar> no tienes paquetes de 32 bits instalados y Skype dice que no cumples requisitos
<MarioMey> Ah... puede ser porque desinstalé aquellos paquetes que, según el sistema, podían ser desinstalados.
<MarioMey> Y ahí estarían... ¿no?
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo hago para instalarlos, entonces?
<mimecar> ¿qué paquetes has desinstalado?
<MarioMey> Usé "Autoremove".
<mimecar> prueba a instalar libstdc++6 de 32 bits
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-04
<IR2224> Después de leer las reglas, me gustaría preguntar si alguien sabe sobre el ddd. Es que tengo que haces unas practicas para la uni y me piden que depure con el.
<x23> hola, intenté instalar el cliente para google drive en ubuntu 14.04
<x23> pero tengo problemas con grive-tools
<x23> gracias
<habitat> ¿funciona esto?
<habitat> ¿alguien puede decirme donde ver que controladores me hacen falta por ver?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-05
<marisol_> hola :) me acabo de mudar a ubuntu solo que no puedo instalar mi tarjeda usb de wifi .. tengo el driver pero no logro instalarlo .. alguien me ayuda?
<Xavier89> marisol_ primero tenes que fijarte que chiset usa tu tarjeta
<marisol_> es atheros
<Xavier89> y asegurate de que sea el correcto
<marisol_> gracias por respondeer  .. mira lo encontr aqui https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc pero al seguir las instrucciones me regresa un error la consola
<AlexLikerock> marisol
<AlexLikerock>  es de  USB  oPCI ?
<AlexLikerock> mmm
<marisol> Xavier
<marisol> xavier89
 * marisol slaps Xavier89 around a bit with a large fishbot
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<Tiffon> nas
<backbox> hola
<backbox> hay alguien
<Z4sk4> wola!
<Z4sk4> k tal backbox
<backbox> bien y tu
<backbox> de donde eres_
<Z4sk4> madrid
<backbox> ok
<Z4sk4> lguien sabe como bajarse una BD de mysql por fechas?, es decir, de tal fecha esta que haya datos en la tabla, sacamelos  x.sql
<Z4sk4> t?
<backbox> eres esperto
<backbox> _
<Z4sk4> experto de que backbox ?
<backbox> en programacion
<Z4sk4> depende de que lenguage.... pero nunca se es experto, siempre hay cosas y cosas nuevas
<backbox> ok novato
<Z4sk4> backbox, jajaja no faltes el respeto, no sabes con quien hablas
<Z4sk4> que pasa vas de fliper truper por llevar el nombre de una distro de pentesting?
<backbox> no
<backbox> eso es que estoy probando el distro
<backbox> que system usas
<Z4sk4> por que n0o pruebas bugtraq que es Español
<backbox> eso es un systema
<Z4sk4> mas que sistemas, es una distro
<Z4sk4> o varias distro
<Z4sk4> si no recuerdo mal puedes elegir entre Suse, ubuntu y debian
<backbox> ok
<Z4sk4> xfce, kde y gnome
<Z4sk4> recomiendan la xfce
<backbox> la estoy descargando en unos minutos baja
<backbox> tu programas en linux o windows_
<Z4sk4> ambos
<backbox> ok
<backbox> tu usas mysql
<yelowhat> hola
<Z4sk4> prefiero no usarlo
<Z4sk4> buenas
<Alejandro22> ubuntu, lo mas parecido a wnds
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-06
<k_Tux> hola
<k_Tux> hay alguien?
<Enric> hola caracola
<Enric> caguen vuestra madre
<Enric> qe no respondeios
<Enric> everybody needs a chance
<Enric> come on everybdoy
<sadalsuud> hola gente ... una duda
<sadalsuud> tengo un script de instalación y agrego varios ppa pero hay una forma de aceptar todos de un solo enter?
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-07
<k_Tux> hola buenas noches, una consulta de Plasma 5, en openSUSE al cambiar el esquema de color también se cambia de color el tema de escritorio del mismo color, esto no lo vi en ninguna otra distro que no sea openSUSE
<k_Tux> alguien sabe como es que funciona como para poder hacerlo en cualquier otra distro?
<k_Tux> aca un video ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FczgfTi1mIk
<Tiffon> nas3
<mefista> hola alguine conectado
<mefista> uBOTu-fr:
<mefista> estas ahy
<mefista> si
<krytarik> !pregunta | mefista
<kubot> mefista: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mefista> configurar vmail
<mefista> sudo gem install vmail
<mefista> lo tengo instalado como entro
<mefista> a configurar
<mimecar> preguntarle cosas a un bot de canal no te servirá de mucho
<mefista> no me digas
<mimecar> ¿ya has revisado la documentación de vmail en la web de ruby?
<mimecar> http://www.rubydoc.info/gems/vmail/2.9.5
<mefista> si
<mimecar> en esa página te dice como se configura
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el paso en el que te quedas?
<mefista> si pero me da error en ~/.vmail/defaul/
<mimecar> podías haber empezado por ahí
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<mefista> no puedo entrar .vamilrc
<mefista> no encuentra el directorio
<mimecar> ¿lo has creado?
<mefista> si
<mefista> al instalarlo se crea verdad
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> ¿existe ~/.vmail/default ?
<mefista> no lo veo
<mimecar> pues crealo
<mimecar> es una carpeta oculta
<mefista> tengo k crear .vamilrc y dentro el default
<mefista> en el home
<mimecar> si no tienes las carpetas sí
<mimecar> la ruta tiene que ser la misma que pone ne la documentación
<mefista> mkdir .vmail
<mefista> esta creada no me deja entrar para crear el default
<mimecar> no estás usando sudo verdad?
<mefista> no
<mimecar> ¿cómo entras en la carpeta?
<mefista> cd .vmail
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<mefista> no such file or directory
<mimecar> ¿te ha dado error al crear la carpeta en tu /home?
<mefista> al crear no
<mimecar> pues te tiene que dejar
<mimecar> si no has cambiado de directorio y con ls -a aparece la carpeta
<mefista> ya estoy dentro
<mefista> sali pero ahora el mimsoerror
<mefista> mkdir .vmailrc
<mefista> cd .vamilrc
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho antes para que entrara a la carpeta?
<mefista> con cd
<mefista> pero ahora no such
<mefista> no puede borrarlo tmpoco
<mimecar> ve a tu carpeta /home y empieza de nuevo
<mefista> y si lo creo dice k existe
<mimecar> la carpeta ya existe porque la has creado antes
<mefista> no puedo entrar en el .vmailrc k he creado
<mimecar> pon la salida de ls -a (de /home) en pastebin
<mefista> vale ya lo veo
<mefista> ya estoy dentro ahora creo la carpeta default
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> explicame la razón de que no pudieras entrar antes
<mefista> estaba vamil
<mimecar> por qué no estás usando el autocompletado de la consola?
<mefista> tengo la carpeta .vmail/default
<mefista> el archivo .vmailrc va dentro de default
<mefista> lo creo dentro con touch el vmailrc
<mimecar> mefista, sabes manejar bien Vim?
<Guest79842> hola
<mefista> lo estoy creando
<mefista> lo grabo con el nombre .vmailrc
<Guest79842> quien me da una mano acabo de instalar una trageta grafica que driever debu usar losa privativos probados o los libres?
<mimecar> Guest79842, ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<Guest79842> 14 lts
<mimecar> sigue con el driver libre
<Guest79842> xubuntu
<mefista> user , password, name y tmb signature script
<mefista> o sin signature
<mimecar> mefista, lo que diga el tutorial
<mefista> signature_script: /home/choi/bin/vmail_signature.sh
<mefista> como ejecuto el vmail
<mimecar> lee el apartado "Starting Vmail" de la documentación
<mefista> missing config file !
<mimecar> entonces el archivo de configuración no está en la ruta que espera
<mefista> lo he cread dentro de default
<mefista> en el manual .vmail/default/vmailrc
<mefista> el vmailrc ya esta con los datos
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de 'ls ~/.vmail/default/'
<mefista> eso si no lo entiendo
<mimecar> quiero comprobar que tienes el archivo donde busca el programa
<mefista> como hago eso
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando ahí
<mefista> como es la linea
<mefista> como veo cual es la ruta
<mefista> como !paste
<mefista> missing config en vmail
<mefista> como soluciono esto
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de 'ls ~/.vmail/default/'
<Leo007> xd
<mefista> pero sigue igual
<mimecar> ¿ya has pegado la salida del comando en pastebin?
<mefista> vmail ~/.vmail/default
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de 'ls ~/.vmail/default/'
<mimecar> cuando lo tengas en pastebin continuamos
<mefista> no sush file
<mimecar> al poner el comando que te he puesto?
<mefista> pastebin ls /.vmail/default
<mimecar> eso no es lo que te he puesto
<mefista> pastebin ls ~/.vmail/default/
<mimecar> tampoco
<mimecar> ls ~/.vmail/default/
<mimecar> y pegas el texto en Pastebin
<mefista> como entro en pastebin
<mimecar> abre el enlace de pastebin con un navegador
<MrAnderson> Hola! Fuera del ambito de ubuntu! Alguien conoce un irc tipo undeground donde se pueda compartir información de diferentes ambitos?
<mefista> el enlace
<mimecar> !paste mefista
<kubot> mefista: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mefista> en poster kpongo
<mimecar> el nombre que quieras
<mefista> plain text
<mimecar> selecciona bash
<mefista> y descargo texto
<mimecar> pega el texto en Content
<mefista> content
<mefista> donde content
<mimecar> ¿ves el cuadro de texto que hay al lado de "Content"?
<mefista> no lo veo
<mefista> donde esta el cuadro detexto
<mimecar> ves esta pantalla? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92458135/IRC/Captura.PNG
<mefista> ya eso esta hecho
<mefista> ya esta en paste
<mimecar> ves esa pantalla sí o no
<mefista> si
<mimecar> pon el enlace aquí
<mefista> ya le di paste
<mefista> en poster le puse correo luego bash y paste
<mimecar> ¿has pegado el texto en el cuadro de texto que hay al lado de content?
<mefista> si
<mefista> ls ~/.vmail/default/
<mimecar> pega el enlace que te ha dado pastebin al pulsar el botón
<mefista> al pulsar el boton
<mefista> elenlance ya lo tengo
<mefista> donde lo pego
<mimecar> aquí
<mefista> ls ~/.vmail/default/
<mimecar> el enlace de pastebin
<mimecar> mefista, ¿te aclaras al usar Vim?
<mefista> si
<mefista> lo pego en .vmailrc
<mimecar> usar pastebin es más sencillo
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> ¿has copiado al portapapeles la salida del comando ls ~/.vmail/default/ ?
<mimecar> sí / no
<MrAnderson> exit
<mefista> no
<mimecar> si no lo haces no sirve de nada usar pastebin
<mefista> lo tengo en la web abierto
<mimecar> quiero ver la salida del comando, copia el texto y pegalo en pastebin
<mefista> ls ~/.vmail/default/
<mimecar> cuando pones ese comando en el ordenador sale un texto
<mimecar> copia ese texto y pegalo a la derecha de "Content" de la Web de Pastebin
<mefista> cuando pongo ls ~/.vmail/default/
<mefista> no sale nada
<mimecar> si no sale nada no has guardado el archivo de configuración de vmail ahí
<mefista> dentro de default tengo el vmailcr
<mimecar> no lo tienes
<mefista> con username y password
<mimecar> acabas de decir que no sale nada con el comando ls
<mefista> si pero lo estoy mirando
<mimecar> mientras el comando 'ls' no te diga que existe el archivo, no existe para el sistema
<mefista>   ..  .swp  .vmailcr
<mefista> entonces
<mimecar> ¿ahora si que encuentra los archivos?
<mefista> /home/.vmail/default# ls -a
<mimecar> esa ruta es imposible que exista
<mimecar>  /home/usuario/.vmail/default
<mimecar> el comando ls ~/.vmail/default/ tiene que mostrar los archivos
<mimecar> ¿lo hace?
<mefista> no
<mefista> no encuentra el fiel
<mimecar> ¿dónde tienes el archivo?
<mimecar> ¿no estás usando el usuario root verdad?
<mefista> si root
<mimecar> pasa a un usuario normal
<mimecar> NUNCA se usa el usuario root para cosas que no sean mantenimiento
<mefista> vale ya tengo el user
<mefista> ahora lo creo todo ahy
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> ¿por qué estabas usando el usuario root? Ubuntu lo tiene desactivado por defecto
<mefista> corro el vmail permiso denegado
<mefista> mefista is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mimecar> ¿cuál fue el primer usuario que creaste en el sistema?
<mefista> estaba en root siempre
<mefista> he creado recien mefista
<mimecar> ¿has llamado al usuario que se crea en la instalación "root" ?
<mefista> no el root por defecto
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<mefista> estoy con kali linux
<mimecar> ese detalle lo podrías haber dicho antes
<mimecar> da permisos para usar sudo al usuario que has creado
<mimecar> después crea el archivo de configuración en la ruta que espera el programa
<mimecar> cuando el comando  ls ~/.vmail/default/ muestre el archivo de configuración continuamos
<mefista> esta creado todo pero sin mostarme ls
<mimecar> ¿dónde la has creado?
<mefista> esta en mi user
<mimecar> en la carpeta ~/.vmail/default/ ?
<mefista> si
<mimecar> si está ahí tiene que aparecer con ls ~/.vmail/default/
<mefista> permiso denegado
<mimecar> si la has creado con el usuario nuevo
<mimecar> sin usar sudo, no te puede decir eso
<mefista> vale
<mefista> ya esta
<mefista> todo creado
<mefista> ejecuto el vmail
<mimecar> ¿aparece el archivo al usar ls?
<mefista> y me sale cheking vmail.db.....ok
<mefista> connecting to database
<mefista> VMAIL_ERROR:  Please log in via your web browser: https://support.google.com/mail/accounts/answer/78754 (Failure)
<mimecar> Google seguramente te pedirá la autentificación segura
<mimecar> tendrás que configurar tu cuenta de Gmail, por defecto ahora usa OATH2
<mimecar> OAUTH2
<mefista> explicate
<mimecar> lee lo que pone en el enlace
<mimecar> una aplicación de terceros sólo puede recibir correo por OAUTH2 o configurando la cuenta para que permita la conexión de aplicaciones menos seguraS
<mefista> acceso a palicaciones menos seguras
<mefista> ok
<mefista> ya esta
<mefista> lo estoy mirado
<mefista> gracias tio
<mefista> y gracias por la paciencia
<mimecar> yo desconecto ya
<Lopulus> hola gente. Hay algun programa similar al project de windows?
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-08
<DR1> H
<successus> salud o/
<mefista> 453 a session key is required for calling this method
<amundsen> hola
<mimecar> hola amundsen
<amundsen> estoy usando ubtu15.10 en un portatil con Nvidia Optimus y al actualizar paquetes e instalarse la ultima version del kernel, en vez de acceder a lightdm me sale una pantalla negra y no puedo acceder a mi cuenta
<amundsen> a alguien le ha pasado esto? he mirado en google pero no encuentro nada que me sirva
<mimecar> ¿has arrancado con un kernel anterior?
<amundsen> si
<amundsen> si arranco con el kernel anterior todo va bien
<mimecar> usa de momento un kernel anterior
<amundsen> pero lo curioso es que si hago una instalacion nueva desde cero, los drivers de nvidia tambien van bien con el ultimo kernel
<mimecar> puede ser algún bug con la última versión
<amundsen> ahora mismo de hecho estoy con el ultimo kernel
<amundsen> pero se que en la siguiente actualizacion volvera a pasar lo mismo
<mimecar> aparte del kernel hay versiones diferentes del driver y del servidor gráfico
<Lopulus> hola gente. Hay algun programa similar al project de windows?
<amundsen> http://www.projectlibre.org/
<amundsen> echa un vistazo ahi
<mefista> tengo una pregunta
<mefista> quiero tener mi ubntu en hd externo
<mefista> instalarlo en hd externo nada en mi pc
<mimecar> haz la instalación en el disco duro y después instala el MBR en el disco externo
<mefista> uso una mac y utilizo con virtualbox mi linux
<mefista> quiero instalar en un disco externo mi linux
<mefista> sin tocar mi mac
<mimecar> mientras instales el MBR en el disco externo no deberías tener problemas
<mefista> tengo el iso de ubuntu
<mefista> lo instalo desde usb
<mefista> y seleciono el hd externo para empezar a instalar
<mimecar> ¿tienes una copia de seguridad de la información importante del MAC?
<mefista> deberia
<mefista> haber estoy creando un usb
<mefista> para empezar
<mimecar> ¿ya tienes la copia de seguridad?
<mefista> estoy rescatando todo
<mimecar> los datos de la copia tienen que estar en un disco externo
<mefista> hago un time machine
<mefista> estoy haciendo timemachine con eso vale
<mimecar> si usas un disco externo y luego puedes acceder a los datos aunque el mac no funcione, sí
<mefista> vale
<mefista> esper no cargarme el mac
<mefista> cambiando hd k no hay spacio
<mefista> vale ya esta haciendolo
<mefista> esto va tardar un poco
<mimecar> ¿no es más sencillo que uses una memoria flash?
<mefista> instale el weechat en terminal mac
<mefista> como entro en el canal
<mimecar> el servidor es irc.freenode.net
<mefista> d
<mefista> con /join
<mimecar> puedes escribir frases más largas, de momento no cobran en el IRC por palabras
<mefista> error opcion irc.server.freenode.net
<mimecar> el nombre del servidor es irc.freenode.net
<mefista> ya pero con /join
<mefista> lo pongo asi me da error
<mimecar>  /join es para canales, no para el servidor
<mefista> entonces
<mimecar> busca el comando que usa weechat para conectarse a un servidor
<mimecar> cuando estés en la instalación de Ubuntu no tendrás Weechat, ¿lo sabes?
<mefista> set
<mefista> no me va con set
<Lapos> saludos
<Lapos> veo que hay la opción de configurar el ordenador para que apague la pantalla al cabo de X tiempo de inactividad
<mefista> ya los e
<Lapos> el caso es que solo permite (entre otras opciones) 10 o 30 minutos
<Lapos> y a mi me gustaria poner 15 minutos xD
<Lapos> pero no deja ponerlo manualmente
<mefista> por eso quiero usarlo en mac
<Lapos> alguien sabe como podria otros minutos que no sea 10 o 30 ?
<Lapos> quiero poner algo intermedio
<Lapos> porque 10 me parece poco y 30 demasiado xd
<Lapos> mefista, tu sabes?
<mimecar> Lapos, ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<Lapos> 14.04 LTS
<mimecar> un poco antigua
<mimecar> ¿estás con Unity?
<Lapos> es la ultima LTS
<Lapos> si
<Lapos> la siguiente LTS creo que será la 16.04
<mimecar> si no te da más opciones para apagar la pantalla prueba con Ubuntu Tweak
<Lapos> voy a ver que es eso de tweak
<Lapos> porque no me suena
<mimecar> una aplicación externa que permite configurar más Unity
<Lapos> mimecar, pero es que las otras versiones son beta no?
<mimecar> y otras opciones de Ubuntu
<Lapos> osea las unicas estables de ubuntu son las LTS
<Lapos> las otras son beta creo
<mimecar> las otras versiones son estables
<Lapos> son como la preparacion de la siguiente LTS
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> son versiones estables
<Lapos> seguro?
<mimecar> sí
<Lapos> porque entonces no se que hago en la 14.04 jajaja
<Lapos> y ha cambiado mucho la cosa o k?
<mimecar> bastante
<Lapos> en serio?
<Lapos> pensaba que no
<Lapos> pues vaya tela jaja
<mimecar> en casi dos años esperas que no cambien las cosas?
<Lapos> ya pero es que en la que estoy tambien se va actualizando eh?
<Lapos> osea voy actualizando yo tambien
<Lapos> aunque siga en la misma version
<Lapos> los programas se actualizan
<Lapos> tengo el firefox 42.0 por ejemplo
<Lapos> lo acabo de mirar
<Lapos> mimecar, dime una cosa en la que haya cambiado
<Lapos> el unity sigue siendo el mismo no?
<mimecar> Lapos, las versiones LTS no tienen actualizaciones nuevas de los programas si no instalas PPA externos
<mimecar> Unity también ha cambiado
<Lapos> pero si a mi de vez en cuando me sale que firefox se actualiza
<Lapos> joder pues creo que voy a actualizar a la 15.10
<mimecar> será la excepción o tendrás PPA
<Lapos> yo tenia entendido que eran como pasos intermedios hacia la estable que eran las LTS
<Lapos> pues no me suena haber hecho nada especial eh?
<Lapos> mas alla de activar el universe multiverse y esas opciones
<mimecar> no se tardan dos años en sacar una versión estable
<Lapos> osea lo tengo todo en check en origenes del software
<Lapos> perdona pero Debian por ejemplo tarda eso mas o menos
<mimecar> LTS tienen su utilidad en algunos casos
<mimecar> la filosofía de desarrollo de Debian es diferente
<Lapos> ubuntu se basa en debian
<Lapos> con eso te lo digo todo
<mimecar> en parte de Debian
<Lapos> como que en parte?
<mimecar> pero tiene desarrollos propios
<mimecar> como XMir o Unity
<Lapos> se basa en debian totalmente y si debian no saca nueva version entonces no creo que cambie mucho ubuntu de una  a otra
<Lapos> porque depende de debian
<Lapos> ah bueno si eso si
<mimecar> tu mismo
<Lapos> aunque Xmir no me suena
<Lapos> pues nose quizas si actualice a la 15.10 si es estable...
<Lapos> seguro que estas bien informado eh xD
<Lapos> ?
<mimecar> quedate en la 14.04
<Lapos> bueno mas bien hare instalacion limpia que es lo que me gusta a mi
<Lapos> si por que?
<mimecar> me estás preguntando si estoy seguro que las versiones que salen son estables
<mimecar> te digo que lo son y no te lo crees
<mimecar> entonces quedate en una LTS
<Lapos> bueno ok es que llevo mucho tiempo esperando a que salga la 16.04 LTS para poder actualizar
<Lapos> por eso me extraña que ahora resulte que ya podia actualizar hace años xd
<Lapos> la verdad es que la 14.04 LTS es super estable
<Lapos> nunca me da problemas
<Lapos> pero veo que la 15.10 tiene funcionalidades añadidas y dicen que han corregido bugs de unity :/
<Lapos> veo que la 15.10 viene libreoofice 5.0.2 y en cambio yo tengo la version 4.2.8.2  :o
<Lapos> a ver si va a ser verdad eso de que las aplicaciones no se actualizan :S que raro
<mimecar> raro no
<mimecar> la LTS sólo recibe actualizaciones de seguridad
<Lapos> pues vaya tela, no se como he podido estar tan ciego xD
<Lapos> y en las otras si se actualizan las aplicaciones?
<mimecar> claro
<Lapos> pues vayaaaaaaa
<Lapos> entonces casi que es mejor estar en cualquier sitio menos en una LTS no? :S
<mimecar> si tienes un servidor o un ordenador con pocos recursos es una opción interesante
<Lapos> y cuando la LTS es precisamente la mas reciente que? mejor quedarse con la anterior de 6 meses atras o que?
<Lapos> para que las aplicaicones se actualicen
<mimecar> hasta que salgue la siguiente versión la LTS será la más actualizada
<Lapos> pero no dices que la que no es LTS seguira actualizando las aplicaciones?
<mimecar> seguirá durante su ciclo de vida
<mimecar> que acaba a los 6 meses
<Lapos> """Ubuntu 15.10 será apoyado por 9 meses de escritorio de Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Core, Kubuntu, Ubuntu Kylin, junto con todos los otros sabores."""
<Lapos> (traducido en google translate) xd
<mimecar> cuando pasen 9 meses o cambias de versión o no recibirás actualizaciones de nada
<Lapos> okey
<Lapos> pues creo que voy a aprovechar que ha salido hace nada la 15.10
<Lapos> :D
<Lapos> estare super actualizado
<Lapos> venga fiesta jaja
<Lapos> encima llego justo a tiempo
<Lapos> cuando acaba de salir
<mimecar> guarda una copia de seguridad de los datos antes
<Lapos> no se no voy a actualizar, voy a hacer de nuevo todo
<Lapos> salvaré cosas como maquinas virtuales, eso se puede salvar no?
<mimecar> ¿no tienes ningún dato importante?
<Lapos> y luego las volvere a poner
<Lapos> en la nueva version, pero prefiero instalacion limpia
<mimecar> copialas en un disco externo, después desconecta el disco
<Lapos> si, tengo uno
<Knight80> Hola, buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola Knight80
<Knight80> ¿Podrías ayudarme? Estoy intentando actualizar el "driver" OpenGL
<Knight80> Por lo visto, tengo uno un poco antiguo
<Knight80> Lo he descubierto por casualidad, ejecutando el juego "Super Tux Kart"
<Knight80> Me dice que tengo un driver OpenGL antiguo y que necesito al menos el 3.1
<Knight80> Y se puede jugar y todo, pero no es lo que me importa
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<Knight80> 15.10 wily
<mimecar> deberías tener OpenGL actualizxado
<mimecar> actualizado
<Knight80> He hecho lo siguiente desde terminal:
<Knight80> glxinfo | grep version
<Knight80> Y me dice esto:
<Knight80> http://pastebin.com/Qiw06EVb
<mimecar> puede ser que estés usando el driver libre
<Knight80> Es lo más probable
<Knight80> La gráfica es integrada, una Intel GMA X4500
<Lapos> yo tengo 14.04LTS y mira http://pastebin.com/Ryr2gBz2
<Lapos> como es posible?
<Lapos> he usado el mismo comando Knight80
<Knight80> Me acaban de decir en #ubuntu que mi tarjeta gráfica solo soporta OpenGL 1.1
<mimecar> no estáis con los mismos drivers
<Lapos> mira mimecar por eso es que tengo en mente no actualizar hasta las LTS
<Lapos> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Lapos> 1- Dan como primera opcion la LTS
<Lapos> 2- Mira lo que dice en letras negras
<mimecar> recomendado para la mayoría de los usuarios
<mimecar> y?
<Lapos> pues eso que yo esto lo interpreté como que las demas es para desarrolladores o algo nose xD
<mimecar> si un usuario no se quiere complicar usa una LTS y tiene actualizaciones durante 5 años
<Lapos> pues yo prefiero actualizar cada 6-9 meses
<Lapos> y estar actualizado si sigue siendo estable
<Lapos> asi queeeeeeeeeee voy alla xD
<mimecar> no repitas tantas letras o saltará la protección del canal
<Lapos> ok
<Lapos> es que vengo del hispano y ya se sabe xd
<Knight80> La cosa es que el juego funciona bien
<Knight80> Y los gráficos son buenos
<Knight80> Los procesa de manera bastante aceptable.
<Lapos> que raro
<Lapos> "Error al unir el archivo: Archivo demasiado grande"
<Lapos> mimecar, no me deja copiar el .ova de virtualbox al disco duro externo
<Lapos> porque cuando lo intento me sale el mensaje Error al unir el archivo: Archivo demasiado grande
<Lapos> se ha quedado en 4,3GB lo copiado cuando en realidad ocupa 20GB
<mimecar> ¿el disco es NTFS?
<Lapos> nose, voy a ver con gparted
<Lapos> lol
<Lapos> haciendo boton derecho -> propiedades
<Lapos> dice: tipo de sistema : msdos
<Lapos> de sistema de archivos
<Lapos> no sabia que msdos aun se usaba
<mimecar> tendrás FAT32
<mimecar> olvidate de poder copiar 20 GB en ese disco
<Lapos> y pq dice msdos ahi? voy a ver en gparted..
<Lapos> pues el disco tiene 1TB de capacidad...
<Lapos> cuando abro el gparted me dice Error sincronizando/cerrando /dev/sdc: Error de E/S en la máquina remota
<Lapos> si, en gparted dice fat32
<mimecar> tendrás que pasarlo a NTFS
<Lapos> y porque NTFS? no puedo formatearlo a ext3?
<Lapos> o ext4 o algo asi mas prolinux
<Lapos> xD
<mimecar> ¿vas a usar el disco sólo con GNU/Linux?
<Lapos> si
<mimecar> entonces usa el sistema que quieras
<Lapos> peeeero bueno por si a caso le doy a ntfs vengaaaaaaa...
<Lapos> uops perdona por lo de las letras xd
<Lapos> no me acordaba
<mimecar> dependiendo de como pases de fat32 a ntfs
<mimecar> puedes perder los datos
<Lapos> si lo tengo limpio el disco duro externo este
<Lapos> mimecar, hay una opcion a la hora de hacer una copia de la virtual que se basa en hacer pequeños archivos
<Lapos> si mal no lo entiendo
<mimecar> al final vas a convertir el sistema de archivos
<Lapos> antes cuando la he hecho he visto la opción pero he elegido la opción de un solo fichero porque no veía el por qué
<mimecar> tu decides si lo haces ahora sin datos o con el disco lleno
<mimecar> FAT32 está limitado a archivos de 4 GB
<Lapos> aah vale
<Lapos> por eso se quedo en 4
<Lapos> pues estaria guay que lo dijeran antes de copiarlo
<Lapos> osea que hubiera una comprobación de tamaños y tipo de sistema de fichero y entonces te lo dijera, en vez de intentar copiarlo y luego parar dando error
<Lapos> yo creo que esto se podria hacer
<Lapos> no se uqe motivo habrá para que no se haga así
<Lapos> alguno habrá
<mimecar> es un error del sistema de archivos
<mimecar> si usas archivos grandes no vas a usar FAT32
<mimecar> cuando compras discos o memorias que superan un tamaño no van en aft32
<mimecar> fat32
<Lapos> okey
<Lapos> hoy al final aprendo cosas xd
<leonardo_> hola a todos, ¿alquien podría ayudarme con un problema al instalar ubuntu?
<mimecar> cuando preguntes lo sabrás
<Lapos> leonardo_, pero no nos dejes con la intriga xD
<leonardo_> estoy teniendo un problema al arrancar ubuntu en un equipo, la úniva manera para poder hacerlo es poniendo apci=off en el grub, pero eso deshabilita el control de la batería ¿qué debo hacer para instalar normalmente el ubuntu?
<leonardo_> ¿alguna idea de que puede estar causando eso?
<Lapos> por mi parte no, pero yo soy noob -_-'
<Lapos> que significa que pierdes el control de la bateria?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás instalando?
<leonardo_> ya no hay indicador del estado de la batería
<leonardo_> puedo instalar normalmente el xubuntu, sin embargo después de instalado apagar o el reiniciar no funcionan
<leonardo_> estoy instalando ubuntu 14.04.3
<mimecar> ¿te pasa lo mismo con una versión más reciente?
<Lapos> ves mimecar la gente va a las LTS xD
<mimecar> una LTS también tiene drivers más antiguos
<Lapos> por cierto el disco duro externo este parece que con ntfs no me deja hacer nada
<Lapos> lo he formateado otra vez a fat32 y vuelve a funcionar, pero con ntfs me daba error
<Lapos> voy a probar con otro disco duro externo que hay por aqui a ver que file system tiene
<Lapos> sino pues probaré la opción de hacer una copia de la virtual con varios ficherso
<leonardo_> me pasa lo mismo con archlinux, sin embargo estoy descargando ubuntu 15.10
<mimecar> Lapos, ¿qué error te da?
<Lapos> Error sincronizando/cerrando /dev/sdc: Error de E/S en la máquina remota
<Lapos> aunque esto tambien me lo decía cuando estaba volviendo a formatear a fat32
<Lapos> pero al final lo hizo bien igual
<mimecar> eso parece más fallo físico del disco que de ntfs
<Lapos> ni idea
<Lapos> el otro disco duro es fat32 -_-
<Lapos> tambien
<Lapos> voy a hacer lo de varios ficheros
<Lapos> voy a cenar
<Lapos> mientras se hace
<Lapos> hasta luego
<mimecar> ok
<Lapos> pues creo que guardarlo con la extencion .ovf tampoco servirá..
<mimecar> usa NTFS
<mimecar> y comprueba los errores de ese disco
<Lapos> porque me ha creado dos archivos, el .ovf que solo son unos pocos Kb y otro que es .vmdk pero este ocupa otra vez 20 y pico GB
<Lapos> asi que pasara lo mismo
<Lapos> es que nada mas abrir el gparted me salta mil veces el mensaje que te decía con el anterior disco duro
<Lapos> con el actual no me da ningun aviso cuando abro el gparted
<Lapos> el problema es que este disco duro si que tiene cosas dentro, series y etc de mi hermana
<Lapos> tiene 120GB usados este disco duro
<Lapos> voy a tener que copiar todo esto en mi PC entonces formatear a NTFS y luego volverlo a colocar todo junto a lo que yo quiero salvar
<mimecar> arregla el disco que está vacío
<Lapos> si supongo que si... porque ahora me doy cuento que no me cabe
<Lapos> solo tengo 80gb libres en mi pc xd
<mimecar> no era de 1 TB?
<Lapos> en fin voy a ver si puedo arreglar el otro
<Lapos> 1TB es el primer disco duro externo
<Lapos> mi disco duro interno tiene 500GB
<mimecar> comprueba los errores del disco y pasalo a NTFS
<Lapos> pero entre que tengo mil distros virtualizados y noseque lo tengo muy lleno
<Lapos> si a eso voy
<Lapos> pero no se como se puede solucionar eso
<Lapos> en google no veo mucha cosa
<Lapos> ah aunque ahora que lo dices tal vez si pueda guardar todo lo del disco duro
<Lapos> tan solo tengo que pasarlo al disco duro que funciona mal pero que si funciona con fat32 xd
<Lapos> en principio
<Lapos> ya tengo metido el de 1TB
<Lapos> voy a ver si puedo formatear a NTFS que va a ser que no..
<Lapos> de momento ya me sale el aviso Error sincronizando/cerrando /dev/sdc: Error de E/S en la máquina remota
<mimecar> ¿ya has comprobado los errores?
<Lapos> pero es que el error es ese
<Lapos> me sale cada 2x3
<mimecar> ...
<Lapos> y cuando intento formatear a NTFS termina en el paso de
<mimecar> al buscar los errores se reparan
<Lapos> "establecer el tipo de particion en /dev/sdc1
<Lapos> mira http://pastebin.com/mypm6RJw
<mimecar> cuando compruebes los errores continuamos
<Lapos> sectores dañados te refieres?
<Lapos> no se que significa "COMPRUEBA LOS ERRORES"
<Lapos> lo he intentado hacer con la aplicacion de discos (SMART) de ubuntu y me da mas info del error http://pastebin.com/RcUv8P9S
<mefista_> comando para conectarse en el weechat de mac
<leonardo_> mimecar probé con el kubuntu 15.10, pude instalarlo normalmente, pero no apaga ni reinicia
<mimecar> leonardo_, entonces parece que tu placa base puede tener alguna incompatbilidad con Ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿lo has comprobado?
<leonardo_> ¿cómo lo compruebo?
<mimecar> buscando en Google tu modelo de ordenador + Ubuntu
<leonardo_> ok, lo haré gracias por tu ayuda
<Lapos> lo he intentado mas y parece que, aunque me dijo que el formateo fue mal, se ha quedado con ntfs y de momento me esta copiando los datos
<Lapos> :S
<Lapos> osea ha petado un paso posterior el gparted
<mimecar> no has comprobado los errores verdad?
<Lapos> ya te he dicho que no se que quieres decir con eso de comprobar los errores
<Lapos> es una frase demasiado ambigua
<mimecar> ambigua no
<mimecar> pasa alguna aplicación que compruebe los errores del disco y los corrija
<mimecar> si tienes sectores defectuosos y guardas información, perderás la información
<Lapos> yo lo que he hecho ha sido borrar toda la particion para que se juntara con una parte que estaba vacia del disco duro
<Lapos> osea habia una particion en el disco duro y 1,2GB libres
<Lapos> y quitando la particion se junto todo y la nueva particion ahora ocupa todo el disco
<Lapos> ok osea tengo que comprobar que no haya sectores dañados
<Lapos> "comprobar los errores" ...
<Lapos> podia ser cualquier cosa
<Lapos> de todas formas ahora parece que se esta pasando la maquina virtual
<mimecar> ¿nunca has comprobado los errores de un disco en Windows?
<Lapos> pero es que me decías esta frase cuando te estaba hablando de que me daba error una cosa
<Lapos> y me dices "comprueba los errores"
<Lapos> pues que quieres que haga?
<Lapos> busque los errores estos en google y tal
<Lapos> pero bueno
<Lapos> y si voy a comprobar eso de los sectores pero cuando termine de copiar
<Lapos> aunque seguro que no hay nada
<mimecar> los errores que te ha sacado el sistema son de hardware
<mimecar> no copies nada mientras no repares los errores del disco
<Lapos> -_-
<mimecar> ¿copiarías datos importantes en un disco que tiene errores?
<Lapos> mientras funcione!
<Lapos> ahora estoy comprobando si tiene errores a la vez que copio los datos
<Lapos> para no perder tiempo
<Lapos> estoy usando este comando sudo fsck -c -y -v /dev/sdc
<mimecar> no se puede hacer al mismo tiempo
<Lapos> mierd
<Lapos> /dev/sdc is in use.
<Lapos> e2fsck: No se puede continuar, se finaliza.
<Lapos> bueno pues me espero 4 minutos
<Lapos> que es loq ue dice que le falta para copiar
<Lapos> xd
<mefista_> mefista
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<mefista> instalar ubuntu en mi mac
<mefista> desde un usb
<mefista> en disco externo
<mimecar> mefista, ¿cuál es la duda concreta?
<bigmonkey> hola
<bigmonkey> podrian ayudarme ??
<mefista> instalar mi ubuntu en dual con mi mac
<mimecar> mefista, crea un live USB y después haces la instalación en el diso externo
<bigmonkey> Busco actualizar solo un paquete de qt5
<bigmonkey> es qtbase5-dev
<bigmonkey> en los repositorios viene la versión 2.1
<bigmonkey> perdon 5.2
<mimecar> ¿cuál necesitas?
<bigmonkey> necesito la 5.4 y no veo como puedo alctualizar el paquete
<bigmonkey> qtbase5-dev
<mimecar> tendrás que añadir un PPA externo seguramente
<bigmonkey> el problema es que no encuentro un repo con qt5 con ppa
<bigmonkey> ¿que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> comprueba si el proyecto KDE tiene alguno
<mimecar> ese paquete tendrá dependencias seguramente
<bigmonkey> vale
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-07
<HorD> hola
<sirix> HorD: que tal
<HorD> sirix: todo bien!
<DarkPsydeLord> ose jelou
<sensss> Hola, el sistema de un android box no rooteado y con todas las aplicaciones actualizadas es  tan seguro como un windows con todas la actualizaciones al día????
<sensss> Como saben el sistema operativo de un android box no se suele actualizar por eso pregunto si es arriesgado usar un android box no rooteado como si fuera un sistema operativo de escritorio con todas las actualizaciones
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-08
<lader> donde se habla de hacking ??
<guampa> ##security, probablemente
<ubuntu> fercho
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-09
<junka> hello
<junka> how can I find cheap hotels/motels in Zaragoza
<junka> sorry for the offtopic
<DarkPsydeLord> also not proper languaje XD
<junka> hello
<junka> anyone here?
<phablet> 0
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-10
<gabrielgf> Hola. ¿Qué tal? Quisiera saber si alguno tiene idea de como hacer para instalar windows 10 sin borrar el ubuntu que estoy usando. Lamentablemente por una cuestión de compatibilidad tengo que instalarlo a pesar de todo al Winchot.
<Xago> hola chicos, cómo dibujo flechas con GIMP?
<Xago> están en algún menú adicional, oculto o qué?
<mauryyyy> alguien sabe como correr diferente versiones de mismo programa en ubuntu
<mauryyyy> por ejemplo, diferente versiones de chromium con diferentes addons y configuraciones
 * Acacio hola
<r1ghtz0> buenas
<DarkPsydeLord> r1ghtz0: oa amiwo
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-11
<Perruchito> hello
<Perruchito> hello
<r1ghtz0> alguien juega el wow en ubuntu?
<GridCube> yo no
<DarkPsydeLord> yo juego hearthstone
<DarkPsydeLord> sirve?
 * Acacio hola
<GridCube> hi
<ElPiru> buenas
<ElPiru> aca les vengo con un problema
<ElPiru> al intentar entrar en phpmyadmin me sale este error
<ElPiru> Fatal error: session_start(): Failed to initialize storage module: files (path: ) in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/session.inc.php on line 75
<ElPiru> alguien puede orientarme??
<GridCube> estan bien los permisos en el directorio?
<ElPiru> cual directorio en del archivo?
<GridCube> todos los que correspondan
<GridCube> ademas tienen que pertenecer a www creo no?
<ElPiru> tiene 644 GridCube
<GridCube> ni idea
<ElPiru> nu sepp esta maquina ya estaba partida cuando yo la arregle
<ElPiru> incluso reinstale el phpmyadmin y nada
<ElPiru> lla resolvi
<ElPiru> ya
<ElPiru> tenia una variable repetida en el php.ini
<ElPiru> modificaba la primera pero estaba tomando un valor lineas mas abajo
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> no tenia nada que ver
 * Acacio pasen linda noite , hasta otro ratito , se cuidan 
<acracia_> Holaa, alguien que me pueda ayudar?, tengo un problema con los drivers privativos
<acracia_> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<acracia_> Alguien?
<acracia1987> alguien que me pueda ayudar??
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-12
<thekaos> alguien que me ayude a instalar dnscrypt en ubuntun
<thekaos> por favor
<thekaos> o alguien me puede decir como se navega encriptado
<ghytr> thekaos, ?
<thekaos> si
<ghytr> antes debes tener un servidor dns creo.
<thekaos> y como se puede hacer eso
<ghytr> porque quieres instalarlo?
<thekaos> quisiera aprender nada mas
<ghytr> https://memo-linux.com/opendns-dnscrypt-pour-renforcer-la-securite-des-dns-sous-linux/
<ghytr> pero necesita unbound
<ghytr> thekaos, lo primero debes aprender instalar bind9 por ejemplo
<ghytr> y luego encriptarlo
<thekaos> ok le echare un vistaso
<thekaos> gracias ghytr
<thekaos> ghytr ?
<ghytr> o/
<thekaos> como podria encriptar mi servidor dns
<thekaos> o bind9
<thekaos> gracias por tu ayuda ghytr
<acracia00000> Hola a todos
<acracia00000> alguien que me pueda ayudar con un problemita?
<acracia00000> :(
<mimecar> depende del problema
<acracia00000> No sé si se pueda arreglar, lo que pasa es que el pc se me apaga
<acracia00000> osea, lo estoy ocupando normalmente y se me apaga
<mimecar> es un PC de torre o portátil
<acracia00000> portatil
<acracia00000> pensé que era por la temperatura pero se ha apagado estando casi frio
<mimecar> tienes los ventiladores limpios?
<acracia00000> Si, incluso tengo una base con un ventilador
<acracia00000> siempre se apaga cuando estoy haciendo algún trabajo que requiera un poco más de potencia
<acracia00000> recién estaba convirtiendo unos archivos de música y se me apagó
<mimecar> parece un problema de temperatura
<acracia00000> puede ser
<mimecar> lleva el ordenador al soporte técnico para que lo revisen
<acracia00000> voy a tener que hacer eso, cuando usaba windows me sucedía lo mismo
<acracia00000> entonces no crees que sea otra cosa?
<mimecar> si te pasa en dos sistemas operativos es hardware
<acracia00000> aah vale
<acracia00000> entonces tendré que llevarlo a que lo revisen
<acracia00000> bueno, igual muchas gracias
<acracia00000> ah, otro problema que tenía también es algo con los drivers nvidia, no sé si me podrías ayudar
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<acracia00000> Estoy usando elementary en este momento, entré acá debido a que son algo similares
<acracia00000> hay un irc de elementary pero no hay nadie
<acracia00000> no es un problema realmente, lo que creo que no instalé bien los drivers al ver el synaptic
<mimecar> normalmente se usa el driver libre por defecto
<acracia00000> estuve un tiempo usando los drivers libres, después pasé a los privados buscando algo más de rendimiento
<acracia00000> lo que pasa es que al instalar los privativos via synaptic pensé que se había instalado todo normal
<acracia00000> pero al ver un tiempo después synaptic ví que todavía se seguían utilizando los drivers libres
<acracia00000> nouveau
<mimecar> los drivers privativos se instalan a mano
<thekaos> alguien sabe como encriptar la conexion a internet
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<thekaos> solo navegar
<mimecar> usa conexiones a páginas que tengan https
<sirix> thekaos: hay un addon para navegadores: https everywhere se llama, con firefox y chromium va perfecto
<sirix> huy se ha ido
<Xago> hola chicos...necesito editar un video. Darlo vuelta, ya que está de cabeza y unirlo a otros dos
<Xago> Tengo openShot y Avidemux
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-13
<grEEnDaRK> hey
<nahuel_> hola gente linda , se que es domingo y que varios descansan pero quiero preguntarles dado que estuve intentando instalar ubuntu phone dual boot en mi elephone p9000 y no consegui hacerlo alguien puede darme un dato .muchas gracias desde ya
<nahuel_> no se avalanchen kkkk
<nahuel_> alguien ???
<SonyVaioVGNfs> hola tengo lubuntu 16.04 LTS recien instalado en sda3, tambien tengo el antiguo ubuntu 10.04 en sda1 funcionando bastante bien, el drama es que 16.04 me hace ruido en los parlantes, ya intenté con los options y el alsamixer y no logro qutarle el ruido... cuando pasa del 70% de volumen ya hace ruido los parlante, en cambio en u10.04 todo funciona bien a excepcion de las actualizaciones.....jeje... quiero usar lu16
<SonyVaioVGNfs> otro punto que me molesta bastante es que en la terminal de lubuntu 16 al escribir por ejemplo "sudo apt-get install lubun" y presionar dos o tres veces Tab no aparezca las posibles opciones.... como si sucede en otros ubuntus...
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-06
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<ivedci89> "Aunque le quieras huir a la Iglesia Católica creando cientos de  pretextos, si tu interés es seguir y servir a Cristo con sincero corazón  todo te llevara a la Iglesia Católica en comunión con la Cátedra de  Pedro, solo te queda aceptar esto, porque resistirte solo te causara un  gran sufrimiento y posiblemente la perdición de tu alma. Aun  estas a tiempo para decir si a la Iglesia Católica, si a la Iglesia de  Cristo, no busques una iglesia si
<DarkPsydeLord> que?
<DarkPsydeLord> y si buscas de otro lado?
<pesca> jajaja
<DarkPsydeLord> no se como la iglesia de selena o algo asi
<ivedci89> puede ser...
<ivedci89> pero te complicarias...
<DarkPsydeLord> por que si las canciones de selena son universales
<ivedci89> JAJAJAJJA
<ivedci89> veo que entendes un cachito de religion jajaja
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<Mauropek> Hola, buenas noches.
<Mauropek> Alguien me puede dar una mano con ubuntu server? En medio de la instalación me da un error.
<DarkPsydeLord> que error en que parte?
<Mauropek> [!!] instalar sistema
<Mauropek> Fallo en un paso de la instalación.
<Mauropek> Pongo continuar y me regresa al menú principal.
<Mauropek> Es ubuntu server 16.04.3
<Mauropek> Y lo booteo desde un usb creado con unetbootin
<Mauropek> No sé si esos datos son suficientes, DarkPsydeLord.
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm no te da ningun mensaje de error solamente te regresa en el menu
<Mauropek> Claro, porque estoy instalando en modo gráfico.
<Mauropek> No sé hacerlo por línea de comandos.
<DarkPsydeLord> tienes alguna instalacion previa?
<DarkPsydeLord> te falla cuando estas viendo los discos duros?
<Mauropek> Esa parte la pasa. Tenía, antes, LinuxMint
<Mauropek> Pero desmonto las unidades
<DarkPsydeLord> si de hecho a mi me paso una vez justamente con mint
<Mauropek> y no me da error.
<DarkPsydeLord> creo que es por los volumenes
<DarkPsydeLord> te vas a deshacer de mint?
<Mauropek> Ajám
<Mauropek> Si.
<DarkPsydeLord> a mi me funciono poniendo un live disc
<Mauropek> Me dá muchos errores con lamp
<DarkPsydeLord> y luego borrando todos los volumenes logicos
<Mauropek> por eso lo quito.
<DarkPsydeLord> solo que hacer eso borra toda la informacion del disco
<DarkPsydeLord> por eso preguntaba
<Mauropek> No es problema, no tiene info importante.
<DarkPsydeLord> pues puedes hacer lo que digo a mi me funciono
<Mauropek> DarkPsydeLord y si saco el hdd y los dejo a 0 con Partition Tool ?
<DarkPsydeLord> pues si quieres
<DarkPsydeLord> los puedes limpiar
<DarkPsydeLord> yo lo hice con un livedisc y funciono
<DarkPsydeLord> con gparted
<DarkPsydeLord> debe ser lo mismo
<Mauropek> Voy a probar eso a ver qué tal va.
<DarkPsydeLord> suerte
<Mauropek> Gracias
<Mauropek> Me quedo por aquí por si algo falla o explota.
<Mauropek> Hecho, ahí vamos de nuevo con la instalción.
<Mauropek> DarkPsydeLord Me aconsejás algún programa para hacer el boot? Porque me da un alerta que dice algo así como que UNEBootin a veces suele tener problemas de montaje.
<DarkPsydeLord> por que no sigues las instruccines de la pagina oficial de ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-07
<DarkPsydeLord> es facil hacer una usb booteable
<alfepu> hola
<alfepu> alguien sabe como puedo instalar una version de inkscape antigua
<alfepu> es que siempre me da para instalar la nueva
<alfepu> nadie por aqui
<lealgo> ¡Hola! Recién instalé Ubuntu 17.10 y el mouse me funciona mucho más lento que con 16.04, incluso cuando lo tengo puesto al máximo en el ajuste de velocidad del mouse. ¿Cómo puedo arreglar esto?
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-08
 * acacio pasen linda noche ,sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-09
<DarkPsydeLord> que tal va ubuntu 17.10? lograron algo bueno con ese desktop?
<Richie> Hola ...
<Richie> Quiero iniciar un scripts al loguerme en ubuntu server sin gui
<Richie> donde tengo que indicarle para se ejecute
<GaToR> Buenas tardes
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-10
<mauropek> Buenas
<fenix777> hola
<fenix777> .Linux Mint 18.2, your session lasted less than 10 seconds,  Unable to log in. xsession-errors file..
<fenix777> alguna idea.
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-11
 * acacio pasen linda noche ,sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-12
<alfepu> hay alguien
<alfepu> tengo un problema con ubuntu y es que no puedo abrir algunos programas como gparted
<alfepu> alguna ayuda
 * acacio cuidense y sean felices , que la luz les ilumine  el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-05
<Endimion> hola
 * Endimion pasen linda noche , mañana mas👽
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-06
<granjero> hola, ando con un problema para montar una compatida windows en un server 18.04
<scan> granjero: aja y entonces?
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-08
<Endimion> hola
 * Endimion cuidense y sean felices👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-11
<Endimion> hi
 * Endimion pasen linda noche👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-04
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-05
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-07
<GridCube> hi
 * unknown_ ola👀
<usuario> hola+
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-08
<unnameless> hola, buenas tardes
<77HAAHYG5> se me lee?
<rodleo__> así es
<rodleo__> vaya un saludo desde uruguay
<77HAAHYG5> yo aca en mexico
<77HAAHYG5> me echas una mano?
<rodleo__> no soy más que un usuario curioso, espero poder
<77HAAHYG5> igual lo comento por si alguien mas nos lee y ayuda
<77HAAHYG5> Utilizo CUPS desde la línea de comandos para agregar una impresora Brother cuyo modelo es HL-2135, el detalle esta en que la impresora se identifica como "Brother HL-2130" y CUPS no encuentra drivers para ese modelo. Pero si desde Budgie uso la interfaz grafica para agregar la impresora, la detecta como modelo "HL-2130" pero agregar el driver
<77HAAHYG5> recomendado correcto que es el "Brother HL-2135 Foomatic/hl1250 (recommended)", quisiera saber cual es el nombre del programa que lo hace, para darme un norte de como logra identificar el driver automáticamente. Gracias de antemano por el tiempo y la ayuda.
<77HAAHYG5> Olvide mencionar que la impresora es de red
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-09
<ivedci89> hola
<ivedci89> recuerdo hace como 10 años cuando entre por primera vez a este chat... nunca habia menos de 30 personas
<ivedci89> cuánto cambian las cosas
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-10
<GridCube> sep
<phablet> aaaaaaAaaaaaaäaaaäaAAAAAAAaAaäaaaäaaaaaÄaaaaaaaAa aäääaÂaaaAaAaaäaaaaaAÄaAääääâäaaaaqaaAaAaaaaaaäaaaAaaaaaäAAAAAÄAAÄAAÄAAAAÄAäaAâäaaaäaaaaäaaaääaAAAAÄAAAAAAAAAaaaAaaaaaaAaaaäaaaAaaaaaaaAaAaaaAaAaaaAaAaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaAAAaaAaAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaa
<phablet> aaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAAaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<phablet> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaAaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaAaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<phablet> aaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
